# IELTS score for State Sponsorship?



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Can anybody suggest me if my IELTS score is applicable for any of the Australia State sponsorship

IELTS Score
Reading 7
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7
Listening 8.5

I am sure I dont meet the points criteria for 175 since you require 7 in each band.I missed out in writing.

Currently my total points is 55 and I need 10 more to be eligible for 175.I was wondering if any of the states allows overall band score rather each band.

Else the last option what I can think of is to reapply for IELTS.

Please suggest.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

if you just worked on your writing a little but im sure you could bump that score up!


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the support but I am looking for other options rather applying for IELTS again.
If somebody can guide me that would be really great-full.

else the last option would be to give IELTS again  .I have examination fear nothing else ..


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

kaaran said:


> Thanks for the support but I am looking for other options rather applying for IELTS again.
> If somebody can guide me that would be really great-full.
> 
> else the last option would be to give IELTS again  .I have examination fear nothing else ..


it depends on your job code.


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

Its is ict software engineer


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

kaaran said:


> Its is ict software engineer



NSW: 261313 (Software Engineer)- three years exp, IELTS: 7. please check their website: Skills in demand - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

NT: 261313 (Software Engineer)- At least three years of post-qualification experience. IELTS score of average 7.0 or higher. Must have IELTS 7.0 in speaking .
check their website: Business and Skilled Migration - Offshore Skilled - Sponsored (subclass 176) Visa


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

saydur said:


> NSW: 261313 (Software Engineer)- three years exp, IELTS: 7. please check their website: Skills in demand - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> NT: 261313 (Software Engineer)- At least three years of post-qualification experience. IELTS score of average 7.0 or higher. Must have IELTS 7.0 in speaking .
> check their website: Business and Skilled Migration - Offshore Skilled - Sponsored (subclass 176) Visa


Just wanted to confirm before I do analysis on the New South Wales State sponsorship.

My total points are comings as 55 currently.
-Will I get 10 points for Overall score of 7 ?

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

kaaran said:


> Just wanted to confirm before I do analysis on the New South Wales State sponsorship.
> 
> My total points are comings as 55 currently.
> -Will I get 10 points for Overall score of 7 ?
> ...


if you want to claim 10 points for IELTS then you must score at least 7 in each band, overall 7 will not do.

If you need additional 10 points, then successful Regional SS (475) which is temporary residence(not PR) for 3 years, can give you 10 points.

As far as I know, NT will allow you to apply for SS without having 65 points already. But may be you need to attain 65 points before applying to NSW for SS, otherwise they might not consider you as eligible. Actually I am not quite sure, just read this somewhere. Senior expats might confirm you this. Also you can check their website to figure it out.

I would suggest to sit for IELTS one more time, give it a try.


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

As far as I know, NT will allow you to apply for SS without having 65 points already. But may be you need to attain 65 points before applying to NSW for SS, otherwise they might not consider you as eligible

Does somebody know? And then ss only gives you 5 points in the test, or am i mistaken?


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Could you clarify my doubt?

if I apply for NSW SS, can I work in both Canberra and Sydney or only Sydney is part of NSW ?

thanks in advance

Rgds
ind2aus


----------



## sivalsm (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

My situation is same as Kaaran. I have

S - 6 , W - 6, R - 6, L - 6

I'm searching for the options to get state sponsorship. Any help from forum is highly appreciated.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

*IELTS Requirement for NSW state.*

Hi Friends,

I want to apply for NSW but do i have to have 7 in each module or overall 7 band will work for me???


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I want to apply for NSW but do i have to have 7 in each module or overall 7 band will work for me???


Assuming it is for a ACS occupation, yes you need 7 in each module and not overall.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*7 on Each Module*



kashifbari said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I want to apply for NSW but do i have to have 7 in each module or overall 7 band will work for me???


Firstly, I'd like to thank you that because of your question I found out that NSW have published a new Nominated Occupation List and my occupation is back in the list! It's a great news for me! 

What concerns your question, according my humble opinion they need you to have 7 on each module, NOT overall!

Good luck!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcom said:


> Firstly, I'd like to thank you that because of your question I found out that NSW have published a new Nominated Occupation List and my occupation is back in the list! It's a great news for me!
> 
> What concerns your question, according my humble opinion they need you to have 7 on each module, NOT overall!
> 
> Good luck!


Oh.. where is the new list? can you link please?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the link....http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...9/25147/Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012.pdf

There's nothing mentioned about IELTS, so not sure if the requirement is still 7 in each band or not.


----------



## murthykpt (Jul 17, 2012)

I am also having the same opinion. There is no mentioning of IELTS score for ACS occupations. Whether that implies the minimum DIAC requirement should do.

Any thoughts please.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Plus in case if we qualify for IELTS requirement with 6 in each band, do we need to have minimum 60 points exclusive of 5 points for SS to qualify for NSW SS? Or else can we file with 55 points for NSW SS?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

hamster said:


> Plus in case if we qualify for IELTS requirement with 6 in each band, do we need to have minimum 60 points exclusive of 5 points for SS to qualify for NSW SS? Or else can we file with 55 points for NSW SS?


You can have 55 points and get the 5 from sponsorship.
For IELTS score i strongly believe they will not reduce the score by any chance and it will stay at 7 in each for ACS occupations. Will have to wait and see.
Why don't u drop a mail to NSW?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You can have 55 points and get the 5 from sponsorship.
> For IELTS score i strongly believe they will not reduce the score by any chance and it will stay at 7 in each for ACS occupations. Will have to wait and see.
> Why don't u drop a mail to NSW?


Thanks for the clarification mate!

I have send them a mail, lets see what they reply.

However their website clearly mention that minimum IELTS requirement is 6 and some occupation may require higher IELTS score in order to get a positive skill assessment. Please refer the english language section on this link - Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW.

Since ACS does not have any english language requirement, I believe IELTS requirement of 6.0 applies to all ACS occupations.

-hamster


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

hamster said:


> Thanks for the clarification mate!
> 
> I have send them a mail, lets see what they reply.
> 
> ...


I emailed them yesterday asking same question but they simply referred me to their website link. I hope you get a proper reply on your query but I don't think they will reduce IELTS requirement to 6.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh.. where is the new list? can you link please?


Hi there,
I am sorry, but I am not able to send you the link of the NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List cause I am a new member, so I need to be an active member to send URL links ;-) Sorry!

Bye for now!


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh.. where is the new list? can you link please?


Hi again,
As I can see I need to post one more reply and I will be able to send you the URL ;-)


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

I got mail from them and confirmed on phone as well, they have dropped down IELTS level to 6.0.

-hamster


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

hamster said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got mail from them and confirmed on phone as well, they have dropped down IELTS level to 6.0.
> 
> -hamster


Are you sure? This is kind of odd. One of the top states have reduced IELTS to 6.0!!

Only reason i can think of is the cost (300 for offshore and 330 onshore) due to which people might not be applying in past and now they may start applying. 

Anyway, good news for those who cant score high in IETLS.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Are you sure? This is kind of odd. One of the top states have reduced IELTS to 6.0!!
> 
> Only reason i can think of is the cost (300 for offshore and 330 onshore) due to which people might not be applying in past and now they may start applying.
> 
> Anyway, good news for those who cant score high in IETLS.


Indeed, it will be. I too am about to resit in IELTS in next 2 days since prior to this date, the requisite was 7 in each band which I could not attain . I have 6.5 as my overall score and possess at least 6 on each band, though I'd like to know:

-- Is the latest IELTS score considered ?

Thanks!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

I have dropped a mail to them..... Let's see what they reply back to me.... I have tried hard to get 7 each... even have SS from other state.... but wanna go to NSW... 

I'll give them a call for English language ability in the morning.... :boxing:


----------



## krish7469 (Oct 11, 2012)

In the skilled nominated list, there is x mark against ANZCODE and NSW / other regions. Does the x mean occupation is available OR they are not availble?

Dumb question, but want to confirm

Vamshi


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*x*



krish7469 said:


> In the skilled nominated list, there is x mark against ANZCODE and NSW / other regions. Does the x mean occupation is available OR they are not availble?
> 
> Dumb question, but want to confirm
> 
> Vamshi


It has to be available when marked with X! What would the opposite means?!
Yes, sure it has to be available when marked!


----------



## krish7469 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank gmcom for the reply.

one more question, for paying fees, we can post them either a bank cheque or money order, what amount are we supposed to quote, escepcially i am applying from india, how should i quote the cheque, is ts 330 aud or converted to INR?

any ideas?

Vamshi


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Can any buddy provide me the Doc List that need to submit along with Application i was flipping through their website and found that we are to send them our payroll although it is optional but recommended.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

krish7469 said:


> Thank gmcom for the reply.
> 
> one more question, for paying fees, we can post them either a bank cheque or money order, what amount are we supposed to quote, escepcially i am applying from india, how should i quote the cheque, is ts 330 aud or converted to INR?
> 
> ...


I am sorry, but I know nothing about their fees so far. Search it in the forum maybe!

Good luck!


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Can any buddy provide me the Doc List that need to submit along with Application i was flipping through their website and found that we are to send them our payroll although it is optional but recommended.


Hi,
There is a PDF on their site with a detailed document checklist!
Check in the "Skilled nominated migration" section and you will see "Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 forms:" and it's there.

Good luck!


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Fee is $300 for offshore and $330 for onshore applicants.

It is better to send all your docs which are in reckon section.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Any update if the old score would be valid? I appeared for the second time and results will be out tomorrow.

In my first attempt I scored 6.5 atleast in all sections.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

They only require 6 in each


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Please reply back on your findings*



hamster said:


> Thanks for the clarification mate!
> 
> I have send them a mail, lets see what they reply.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

When you get a reply from NSW do reply back on your findings on the NSW requirement on the IELTS.


Thank You,
Sam


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all... Did not flip through the pages earlier as I was new to the forum...
Got the answer..


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have dropped a mail to them..... Let's see what they reply back to me.... I have tried hard to get 7 each... even have SS from other state.... but wanna go to NSW...
> 
> I'll give them a call for English language ability in the morning.... :boxing:


Hi,

One of my friends informed me that NSW is accepting application with IELTS 6 for ICT Professionals. Please share if anyone has got any confirmation mail from them.
I have sent my 2 IELTS results for re-evaluation but need to wait till December. 

Simran


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends informed me that NSW is accepting application with IELTS 6 for ICT Professionals. Please share if anyone has got any confirmation mail from them.
> I have sent my 2 IELTS results for re-evaluation but need to wait till December.
> ...


Sim go ahead n apply for it.... I hv got the confirmation from NSW... For 6 each... Apply ASAP... Before they get a lot of applications... N stop granting for a code.... Like SA... Get on board... All the best...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Sim go ahead n apply for it.... I hv got the confirmation from NSW... For 6 each... Apply ASAP... Before they get a lot of applications... N stop granting for a code.... Like SA... Get on board... All the best...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Please let me know the procedure to apply for NSW.

Also,specify the set of documents I need to submit.

Do I need to apply online first?

Sim


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


You hv to download the form 1, 2, 3, 4 from the NSW site... Fill them and send to NSW address with all the set of documents... Acs, ielts, experience letters, payslips, contract letter, payroll records...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You hv to download the form 1, 2, 3, 4 from the NSW site... Fill them and send to NSW address with all the set of documents... Acs, ielts, experience letters, payslips, contract letter, payroll records...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


How to make the payment of 330$ AUD? For payroll record how many months of payslip I shall produce? Or do you think that the bank statement is a better option? If I need to get the Bank Statement then how many years statement is required? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> How to make the payment of 330$ AUD? For payroll record how many months of payslip I shall produce? Or do you think that the bank statement is a better option? If I need to get the Bank Statement then how many years statement is required? Many thanks in advance.


Need to get draft for $300 from a bank for NSW exact name u can get from site.... Payroll for one yr wud be enough... You will be able to see check list in form 3....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Need to get draft for $300 from a bank for NSW exact name u can get from site.... Payroll for one yr wud be enough... You will be able to see check list in form 3....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Can you please tell me the difference between Employment References and Reference Letter.. I am asking this because in Employment Reference Letter I have already mentioned the name and contact number of the person writing the Employment Reference.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

AusPak said:


> Can you please tell me the difference between Employment References and Reference Letter.. I am asking this because in Employment Reference Letter I have already mentioned the name and contact number of the person writing the Employment Reference.


Not much difference... Employment means contract letter, payslips, promotion letter, experience letter... Tax letters... Can send these...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Not much difference... Employment means contract letter, payslips, promotion letter, experience letter... Tax letters... Can send these...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thank you


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

AusPak said:


> Can you please tell me the difference between Employment References and Reference Letter.. I am asking this because in Employment Reference Letter I have already mentioned the name and contact number of the person writing the Employment Reference.


Hi,

My agent has given me only Form1 and Form2 to fill up.
She said Form3 is a checklist.
She has no idea about Form4 though.

Please help me understand whether Form4 exist.

Sim


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

If I am sponsored by a State under 190 how much time DIAC takes to send the invitation? I understand that when a state nominates someone he/she is likely to get an invitation from DIAC. Please rectify me if I am wrong.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent has given me only Form1 and Form2 to fill up.
> She said Form3 is a checklist.
> ...


Yes, there certainly is a form #4 and it is an important declaration to be done you. Please download it from NSW website and fill it.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> If I am sponsored by a State under 190 how much time DIAC takes to send the invitation? I understand that when a state nominates someone he/she is likely to get an invitation from DIAC. Please rectify me if I am wrong.


As of now, I'd not be able to comment on this aspect since I too would be applying for a sponsorship and am currently thinking on it - to go or not to go, because this involves some fee too. I am skeptical about me applying for the sponsorship. 

Nonetheless, I can answer this partly and you are correct that it is likely to be picked up for a visa by DIAC.

Btw, what is your IELTS score ?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yes, there certainly is a form #4 and it is an important declaration to be done you. Please download it from NSW website and fill it.


Sandeep,

Have you already sent those forms? Have you received any acknowledgement from them?May I know your ANZSCO code please?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Sandeep,
> 
> Have you already sent those forms? Have you received any acknowledgement from them?May I know your ANZSCO code please?


No, I have not sent them since I'm skeptical as of now for NSW sponsorship. I may not go for the sponsorship. However, when your application reaches there, they will shoot a mail acknowledging its receipt.

My ANZSCO code is: 261313. What is yours and how much did you score in IELTS ?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> No, I have not sent them since I'm skeptical as of now for NSW sponsorship. I may not go for the sponsorship. However, when your application reaches there, they will shoot a mail acknowledging its receipt.
> 
> My ANZSCO code is: 261313. What is yours and how much did you score in IELTS ?


Hey,

Mine is the same-261313,Software Engineer. My latest score is 7.5,7.5,6.5,7.5.
6.5 in Writing.I have sent it for revaluation but result will come in the month of December.

In case of NSW one needs to pay 300$ which is close to INR 18,500 but still it does not guarantee a sponsorship.So I am in a dilemma.

Whats your state of mind? Are you gonna apply?

Sim


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Do we need to send Salary slips too?

One more question in my EOI do i need to add all my qualifications like (Matric,Intermediate) or most recent one in my case it is Bachelor...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mine is the same-261313,Software Engineer. My latest score is 7.5,7.5,6.5,7.5.
> 6.5 in Writing.I have sent it for revaluation but result will come in the month of December.
> ...


Great. We both are reaching out for the same 

I sat again for IELTS on this 27th. Although I currently qualify for NSW SS but I am aiming for independent visa, provided I get 7.0 in each band. So forth, I am thinking to wait up till 9th Nov for the results to be out and then decide. 

> What is the total of your point tally - what is your total ?
> Also, do you know if there is any cap to be reached for NSW SS ?

Where are you situated. I am in Gurgaon.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mine is the same-261313,Software Engineer. My latest score is 7.5,7.5,6.5,7.5.
> 6.5 in Writing.I have sent it for revaluation but result will come in the month of December.
> ...


Sim - as of now I hvnt seen rejection for any1 from NSW... Two of my friends got ss from NSW... One went and availed it for visa... Other1 went for 175... So don't worry just go ahead n apply... U aud hv Gud amount of exp with u... More than 3 years... U'll get +ve SS....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Great. We both are reaching out for the same
> 
> I sat again for IELTS on this 27th. Although I currently qualify for NSW SS but I am aiming for independent visa, provided I get 7.0 in each band. So forth, I am thinking to wait up till 9th Nov for the results to be out and then decide.
> 
> ...


I am based in bangalore. Even I have booked an IELTS slot on 17th November.
At this moment I have 55 points. In case I get a state sponsorship then I`ll have necessary 60 points to qualify.NSW must have cap but I am not sure then they wll reach that.But I have a bitter experience with SA.I applied for SA SS in the month of July but because of the delay of sending documents I could not get sponsorship as they reached their planning level. It was my agent`s fault.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I am based in bangalore. Even I have booked an IELTS slot on 17th November.
> At this moment I have 55 points. In case I get a state sponsorship then I`ll have necessary 60 points to qualify.NSW must have cap but I am not sure then they wll reach that.But I have a bitter experience with SA.I applied for SA SS in the month of July but because of the delay of sending documents I could not get sponsorship as they reached their planning level. It was my agent`s fault.


So what are you thinking for NSW? Are you aware of the criteria for profile selection or any idea of to whom are they offering sponsorships (up till which base total score) ? 

SA SS didn't involve any charges, but NSW does :-\ 

Btw, how were you able to apply for SA SS because though 'Software Engineer' was there in their SOL with IELTS 6.5 requirement however also had a constraint attached to it - "Special Needs", which forces an individual to have at least 50% of his/her studies from SA. Were you fulfilling that criteria?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Sim - as of now I hvnt seen rejection for any1 from NSW... Two of my friends got ss from NSW... One went and availed it for visa... Other1 went for 175... So don't worry just go ahead n apply... U aud hv Gud amount of exp with u... More than 3 years... U'll get +ve SS....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks Nav. I`ll apply ASAP. In case NSW sponsors me is it guaranteed that DIAC will send me an invitation? I was under the impression that once a state nominates you DIAC is likely to send the invitation. But as per my agent Diac will choose 190 applicants on the ground of highest points similar to 189.Please explain.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> So what are you thinking for NSW? Are you aware of the criteria for profile selection or any idea of to whom are they offering sponsorships (up till which base total score) ?
> 
> SA SS didn't involve any charges, but NSW does :-\
> 
> ...


I had IELTS 6.5 and more in each module from the first attempt. Initially there was no special condition mentioned,it came on the later stage.SA updated their list on 1st July.My agent applied on my behalf on 9th July and my documents reached on 13th July. Guys who applied just 2 days before me got the approval.My application got refused as SA reached their planning level.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

sim_bangalore said:


> I had IELTS 6.5 and more in each module from the first attempt. Initially there was no special condition mentioned,it came on the later stage.SA updated their list on 1st July.My agent applied on my behalf on 9th July and my documents reached on 13th July. Guys who applied just 2 days before me got the approval.My application got refused as SA reached their planning level.


what is planning level by the way?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> what is planning level by the way?


Planning level is max cap of ss to be given in a code say 261313 or 261311

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I had IELTS 6.5 and more in each module from the first attempt. Initially there was no special condition mentioned,it came on the later stage.SA updated their list on 1st July.My agent applied on my behalf on 9th July and my documents reached on 13th July. Guys who applied just 2 days before me got the approval.My application got refused as SA reached their planning level.


That is tough luck. Nevertheless, now NSW have opened their doors for sponsorship. So, we can opt for it 

Do you know have any information about this:

- If we use an IELTS score which is less than 7 but qualifies you to apply for SS, and while the SS is in consideration by the state government, we resit for IELTS and score a higher band of 7 or more, then can that band score be used to pump up your point total so that you stand a better chance of picking up your application, by DIAC (since IELTS >= 7.0 gives you 10 marks) ? 

Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> That is tough luck. Nevertheless, now NSW have opened their doors for sponsorship. So, we can opt for it
> 
> Do you know have any information about this:
> 
> ...


Yup... You hv that chances... U can update ur eoi till the tym there is no invite.... After u won't be to...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup... You hv that chances... U can update ur eoi till the tym there is no invite.... After u won't be to...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Oh great. That's a nice piece of information. Thanks


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Sim go ahead n apply for it.... I hv got the confirmation from NSW... For 6 each... Apply ASAP... Before they get a lot of applications... N stop granting for a code.... Like SA... Get on board... All the best...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hi,

Has anyone applied for NSW state sponsorship?

My agent is likely to send my documents soon. Also I have submitted a DD of 300 AUD.

Any idea what is the processing time for NSW?

Sim


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone applied for NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> ...


I have checked with NSW... there processing times are pretty fast... 4 weeks.. but right now they are inundated with a lot of applications... coz of recent rule changes... 

u need to ask your agent to act fast and send through DHL.. not through any other post/courier. :boxing:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have checked with NSW... there processing times are pretty fast... 4 weeks.. but right now they are inundated with a lot of applications... coz of recent rule changes...
> 
> u need to ask your agent to act fast and send through DHL.. not through any other post/courier. :boxing:


Did they tell you about new processing times?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have checked with NSW... there processing times are pretty fast... 4 weeks.. but right now they are inundated with a lot of applications... coz of recent rule changes...
> 
> u need to ask your agent to act fast and send through DHL.. not through any other post/courier. :boxing:


Just now got a confirmation mail from my Agent.He has sent my document today through DTDC. Not sure how many days it will take to reach.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

reehan said:


> Did they tell you about new processing times?


According to my Agent it should take 4 weeks.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> According to my Agent it should take 4 weeks.


i had called NSW... they have confirmed processing times are 4 weeks... but they have a lot of applications to process... so not sure whether they can meet up this date or not...??????:boxing:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> i had called NSW... they have confirmed processing times are 4 weeks... but they have a lot of applications to process... so not sure whether they can meet up this date or not...??????:boxing:


As NSW has a processing fees so I don't think that they will reach the planning level as soon as SA reached.
Also,I find very less people know about the changed rules(lower IELTS score) of NSW.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> As NSW has a processing fees so I don't think that they will reach the planning level as soon as SA reached.
> Also,I find very less people know about the changed rules(lower IELTS score) of NSW.


Sim,

They also told me that...... they are flooded with applications... there is only one person to sort applications and one to lodge in computer.... 

My friend haven't received the ACK mail from them till now... Courier reached to them on Monday...... So you can understand how many applications they have received till now.. or receiving every day... :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Sim,
> 
> They also told me that...... they are flooded with applications... there is only one person to sort applications and one to lodge in computer....
> 
> My friend haven't received the ACK mail from them till now... Courier reached to them on Monday...... So you can understand how many applications they have received till now.. or receiving every day... :ranger:


Oh.I am really worried now. A burnt child dreads the fire


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Oh.I am really worried now. A burnt child dreads the fire


I can understand SIM.... I have 6 each from last July..... But NSW didn't give that option then... 

but now they have opened the doors... n here i'm on the last leg of the process with SA sponsored invite... but don't worry.. NSW won't reject application on planning level reached.... 

They get less applications in a year.... with 6 each they never though will get that amount of applications.... but now they have....


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I can understand SIM.... I have 6 each from last July..... But NSW didn't give that option then...
> 
> but now they have opened the doors... n here i'm on the last leg of the process with SA sponsored invite... but don't worry.. NSW won't reject application on planning level reached....
> 
> They get less applications in a year.... with 6 each they never though will get that amount of applications.... but now they have....


Yes thats the worry.As they have received n number of applications so you never no how they are gonna handle it. They can`t sponsor everybody so definitely they will take some odd steps.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I can understand SIM.... I have 6 each from last July..... But NSW didn't give that option then...
> 
> but now they have opened the doors... n here i'm on the last leg of the process with SA sponsored invite... but don't worry.. NSW won't reject application on planning level reached....
> 
> They get less applications in a year.... with 6 each they never though will get that amount of applications.... but now they have....


Yes thats the worry.As they have received n number of applications so you never know how they are gonna handle it. They can`t sponsor everybody so definitely they will take some odd steps.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Yes thats the worry.As they have received n number of applications so you never know how they are gonna handle it. They can`t sponsor everybody so definitely they will take some odd steps.


Nav,

Have you decided to go with SA SS or are you trying for NSW too?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone know of information for the paperwork of NSW sponorship to be done:

- Do they accept notarized photocopy of Employment References? As far as I know - Qualifications, Appointment letters, etc are obviously to be photocopied and then notarized, but I'm not sure about Employment References.

- Regd. qualification, will Graduation and Post-graduation suffice, or we have to attach xerox of 10th & 12th marksheets also ?

Anticipating a quick response.

Thanks.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Does anyone know of information for the paperwork of NSW sponorship to be done:
> 
> - Do they accept notarized photocopy of Employment References? As far as I know - Qualifications, Appointment letters, etc are obviously to be photocopied and then notarized, but I'm not sure about Employment References.
> 
> ...


I have notarized all the documents and sent them.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Nav,
> 
> Have you decided to go with SA SS or are you trying for NSW too?


Now it depends on fate Sim... People don't get one option for PR.... N here I'm on a divider... Where I hv to withdraw one to go for other 1... So hvnt decided till now...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Documents sent*

I have couriered my application on Monday and its still in transit. Hopefully it will reach by end of Thursday. After looking at your message "N number of application" I am worried whether I will get the SS. Lets see it all depends on fate :confused2:

-Rams


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I have couriered my application on Monday and its still in transit. Hopefully it will reach by end of Thursday. After looking at your message "N number of application" I am worried whether I will get the SS. Lets see it all depends on fate :confused2:
> 
> -Rams



What is your occupation?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

sim I am also in a same boat,got rejection from SA because of planning level ,and now going for NSW ......you are right it is totally depend upon fate.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Documents Delivered*



sim_bangalore said:


> What is your occupation?


My Occupation is Software Engineer (261313). I see the Courier tracking status, its delivered. However, I didn't get ant ack from NSW SS Authorities. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

ramoz said:


> My Occupation is Software Engineer (261313). I see the Courier tracking status, its delivered. However, I didn't get ant ack from NSW SS Authorities. Fingers crossed.


Would you please tell me is the Fees in Australian Dollar or US Dollar?


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Aud*



AusPak said:


> Would you please tell me is the Fees in Australian Dollar or US Dollar?


In Australian Dollars!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

ramoz said:


> My Occupation is Software Engineer (261313). I see the Courier tracking status, its delivered. However, I didn't get ant ack from NSW SS Authorities. Fingers crossed.


My application was delivered by the courier on the 30th morning...still awaiting an acknowledgement from NSW. I don't think it will come today...hope it does by tomorrow at least.


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
I 'm new to here and have got this news just now. 
However, I'm not clear for this. 
If I would get the NSW sponsorship, then do I need still EOI ? 
Or as soon as I get the sponsorship from NSW, then invitation would be sent right away?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Belgio,

EOI is compulsory when you file a SS for NSW since there is a field in Application form to mention your EOI. Hope this answers your question. 

-Rams


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Need to update my EOI?*

There is another question banging in my head. Since my application to NSW SS is in process, do I need to update my EOI as NSW 190? This will result in 60 points on my EOI though the application is not approved. Any thoughts? :eyebrows:

-Rams


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

ramoz said:


> There is another question banging in my head. Since my application to NSW SS is in process, do I need to update my EOI as NSW 190? This will result in 60 points on my EOI though the application is not approved. Any thoughts? :eyebrows:
> 
> -Rams


I have updated mine to NSW SS. During SA application it was a mandate to select SA option however NSW has not specified any such thing. But I would recommend to update it.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I have updated mine to NSW SS. During SA application it was a mandate to select SA option however NSW has not specified any such thing. But I would recommend to update it.


With that you will be showing your commitment to NSW..... he he..... But seriously.. it doesn't matter to them and VIC..... you can select any....

But it your EOI you must select 190 check box to get invited for state nomination.... otherwise state will ask you to do so.... before inviting if SS is Approved....


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

AusPak said:


> sim I am also in a same boat,got rejection from SA because of planning level ,and now going for NSW ......you are right it is totally depend upon fate.


AusPak,whats your occupation? During SA SS application the occupation 'Software Engineer' reached its Planning level within 20 days and I was one of the Victims.


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Rams, 
Thanks for your quick answer, 
by the way, if I file a SS with EOI and get the nomination by NSW, then it's all? 
or do i have to wait for any other invitation ? 

TIA, 
- YN


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Belgio said:


> Hi Rams,
> Thanks for your quick answer,
> by the way, if I file a SS with EOI and get the nomination by NSW, then it's all?
> or do i have to wait for any other invitation ?
> ...


Hey Belgio,

If you get state sponsorship, then U need to wait for the invitation to apply for VISA. You need to update your EOI as well. 

-Rams


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
Anyone got acknowledgment recently from nsw for 190? My documents received yesterday but there is no receipt yet. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> Anyone got acknowledgment recently from nsw for 190? My documents received yesterday but there is no receipt yet. Anyone else in the same boat?


My docs were received on 30th Oct morning but I am yet to receive any acknowledgement...


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

What's your occupation?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Any one received ACK?*

Any one who applied for state sponsorship after oct 15th received acknowledgement? If so in how many day did you received? Please share

-Rams


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Any one who applied for state sponsorship after oct 15th received acknowledgement? If so in how many day did you received? Please share
> 
> -Rams


Buddy I'm also following thread to c sm1 reply for the ack n process after Oct 15.... I hvn't seen a post from any1...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> AusPak,whats your occupation? During SA SS application the occupation 'Software Engineer' reached its Planning level within 20 days and I was one of the Victims.


Software Engineer


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Looks like there are 3-4 of us at least who have applied for NSW after the new list was out. With no acknowledgment at all, I am left to wonder if the courier itself reached the right place or not?!! Anyways, my DHL tracker says it was "signed for" by a person called Jacinta at NSW office. Does anyone else have this name on their tracking page? This is the only clue I have - I do hope Jacinta is an employee of Industry & Investment NSW who signs in for all packages!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looks like there are 3-4 of us at least who have applied for NSW after the new list was out. With no acknowledgment at all, I am left to wonder if the courier itself reached the right place or not?!! Anyways, my DHL tracker says it was "signed for" by a person called Jacinta at NSW office. Does anyone else have this name on their tracking page? This is the only clue I have - I do hope Jacinta is an employee of Industry & Investment NSW who signs in for all packages!


For my friend it was Ann Z..... mentioned on the DHL site....


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

For mine it says jordon signed. I have couriered using ups. I have tried to call the person to know the processing time because it was not mentioned in the NSW website (earlier it was there). 

-Rams


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

I am going to apply for NSW tomorrow.

Anybody could tell me what document should I submit as Employment reference?

Please help me. it's urgent.

thanks in advance.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Employment References*



jayprabu said:


> I am going to apply for NSW tomorrow.
> 
> Anybody could tell me what document should I submit as Employment reference?
> 
> ...


Hi jayprabu,

The Employment references for NSW should be certified, signed, dated and meeting all requirements in DIAC Booklet 6! 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Good luck with your application!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks for your response gmcom.

i am asking what is employment reference document.
Here, I can't ask my employer to give reference as it will impact my current job.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ramoz said:


> My Occupation is Software Engineer (261313). I see the Courier tracking status, its delivered. However, I didn't get ant ack from NSW SS Authorities. Fingers crossed.


Hi ramoz. I have posted my docs on 24 oct frm syd itslf. still did nt get any ack. I contacted nsw they said we got heaps of app in last 2 weeks so ll tak time fr ack. Hopfully i ll get my result dis week...


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Lets hope for the best.*

Hey Manii,

Thanks for the information. The we need to consider atleast 10 days for acknowledgment. However if we get acknowledgement also we are not sure how much time it will take for getting the state sponsorship. Lets hope for the best. :bored:

-Rams


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hey Manii,
> 
> Thanks for the information. The we need to consider atleast 10 days for acknowledgment. However if we get acknowledgement also we are not sure how much time it will take for getting the state sponsorship. Lets hope for the best. :bored:
> 
> -Rams


I guess they ll send reslt nd ack together. i ll get mine this week fr sure.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Waiting Waiting*

Though I have posted my documents on Oct 29, I will consider from date of delivery which is on Thursday (1st Nov) evening. Lets say for 5 business days I should get ack by 9th Nov, other wise it would be Nov 12th.

But for the result, I am expecting it on November 29th, if they are going to take 3-4 weeks for processing. However, this was not mentioned any where in their website. Earlier its used to be. 

I have called the mobile number mentioned in the NSW website, none of the operator is picking the call and it is always going to voice mail box.

Lets see what happens...:yawn:


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and you guys are helping me in may ways right from the day one. I have 6points in ielts and with SNW SS i will be eligible for 60points and can apply in DIAC. I am planning to appear IELTS to get 7 points next month. I have few doubts which i believe you guys would be able to clarify. Thanks much in advance.

1. Should i apply for EOI before sending documents to NSW SS?
2. While applying EOI it asks me to select the list of visas. Can i select 190 as well as 189 (Independant as well as nominated SS). The reason is if suppose i didnt get NSW SS or if it gets delayed, i might clear IELTS with 7 in the time being and i might get 189.)
3. Will i be able to modify the type of visas selected once i submit the EOI? 

Regards,
Akhash.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

akhash said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and you guys are helping me in may ways right from the day one. I have 6points in ielts and with SNW SS i will be eligible for 60points and can apply in DIAC. I am planning to appear IELTS to get 7 points next month. I have few doubts which i believe you guys would be able to clarify. Thanks much in advance.
> 
> ...



Hi Akash, if NSW is stick to their processing time, you will get your SS before your IELTS results. But, everything is uncertain with NSW now. So you have to decide.

Basically, state sponsorship speeds up application processing and so you get your visa soon, this is not the case with independent visa. Moreover, in skillselect your application has to compete with all the other applications, then only you will get invitation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Though I have posted my documents on Oct 29, I will consider from date of delivery which is on Thursday (1st Nov) evening. Lets say for 5 business days I should get ack by 9th Nov, other wise it would be Nov 12th.
> 
> But for the result, I am expecting it on November 29th, if they are going to take 3-4 weeks for processing. However, this was not mentioned any where in their website. Earlier its used to be.
> 
> ...



I would say one thing friend , yes the eagerness is inside every one , the invitation should come fast , but it will only come when it is ready . From personal exp i am saying , yes some are damn lucky that today they apply by evening they get invite , but who knows you might be next super lucky person. 

but i wish you good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I would like to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Currently, I am in Jeddah (Saudi Arabia). It would be great if someone can point me from which bank I can take Bank Check for the state sponsorship fee. I read in the forum that from many banks the bank check got rejected.
Please help.

Jose Thomas


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi to all,

My total point is 55. Total experience 8 years in Software Engineering. if i get 5 points for state nomination of NSW my total points become 60. Am I eligible for state sponsorship of NSW or not?

Please response. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Nsw ss*



zakirulq said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> My total point is 55. Total experience 8 years in Software Engineering. if i get 5 points for state nomination of NSW my total points become 60. Am I eligible for state sponsorship of NSW or not?
> 
> Please response. Thanks in advance.


Hi zakirulq,
It depends! To find out if your occupation is on the NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List, please look at:
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ed-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-1024.pdf

The NSW Government nominates eligible applicants under the quota for a defined number of places available for people with occupations, skills and experience required in New South Wales.
The minimum language requirement for NSW is 6 on every IELTS module!
You could find the conditions on their site:
Skills in demand - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Good luck!


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi to all,

I have a very important question. I have got my positive assessment from ACS, but they recognized my BSc Engineering degree as AFQ Associate Degree. So, my question is am i eligible to have SS from NSW with this Associate Degree. I read somewhere that to get SS from NSW you must have a Degree...bur that writing does not indicate whether that degree must be an AFQ Degree or any Degree from outside of Australia.

Please help me. I am really confused. 

Thanks.


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

Deleting duplicate posting.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*AQF Associate*



zakirulq said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have a very important question. I have got my positive assessment from ACS, but they recognized my BSc Engineering degree as AFQ Associate Degree. So, my question is am i eligible to have SS from NSW with this Associate Degree. I read somewhere that to get SS from NSW you must have a Degree...bur that writing does not indicate whether that degree must be an AFQ Degree or any Degree from outside of Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi zakirulq,
You probably mean AQF Associate, and not AFQ, however as far as I know it is an undergraduate degree or the first two years of a bachelor's degree. I am sorry but you can NOT obtain points for that qualification! An exeption is if you had obtain it in Australian University.

It's never late to discuss it with registered MARA agent anyway!
I hope it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

gmcom said:


> Hi zakirulq,
> You probably mean AQF Associate, and not AFQ, however as far as I know it is an undergraduate degree or the first two years of a bachelor's degree. I am sorry but you can NOT obtain points for that qualification! An exeption is if you had obtain it in Australian University.
> 
> It's never late to discuss it with registered MARA agent anyway!
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your answer. In Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa description in immi dot gob dot au refer Booklet 6 for more information. And I found there the following clause "You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation. Point 10". As ACS recognized my degree...so do you think that will not of help?

Thanks.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Booklet 6*



zakirulq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your answer. In Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa description in immi dot gob dot au refer Booklet 6 for more information. And I found there the following clause "You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation. Point 10". As ACS recognized my degree...so do you think that will not of help?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi again,
There are only two conditions in order to obtain 15 points in the DIAC point system:
You have met the requirements for award of at least a:
• bachelor degree, by an Australian educational institution; or
• bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a 
recognised standard.

Thats what I meant in my post.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

*Confusion*

There are two different sending address mentioned in NSW website one on website page second one on application page........can anyone guide me which is the correct address?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> There are two different sending address mentioned in NSW website one on website page second one on application page........can anyone guide me which is the correct address?


Hi. I hav sent app at this add

NSW Trade nd Investment
Levl 47 MLC Center
19 martin plc
Sydney 2000


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello to every one, 

I just joined this forum. I had sent my NSW SS documents for 190 and it was received by JOSIP S in NSW office.

Just curious to know, if any one had received ack / approval for your NSW SS already based on the criteria set after Oct 15th ? 

Appreciate your response. Thanks.

Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

When did your application reach their office?

Mine reached on 30th Oct, no ack email or anything from them.

Mine was signed for by Jacinta.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

So who will be calling NSW office tomorrow... Should I can or sm1 else will give them a call for application ACK????

I'm expecting Manii or Ramoz to get ACk letter soon... coz they seem to be ahead of other people in sending docs to NSW....


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> So who will be calling NSW office tomorrow... Should I can or sm1 else will give them a call for application ACK????
> 
> I'm expecting Manii or Ramoz to get ACk letter soon... coz they seem to be ahead of other people in sending docs to NSW....


Are you awaiting NSW sponsorship as well boss? I am confused as your signature shows you are awaiting grant


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Are you awaiting NSW sponsorship as well boss? I am confused as your signature shows you are awaiting grant


Yup I'm awaiting Grant letter.... This is for friends and family.... :boxing:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine reached today morning, I called them to check whether my docs reached the right place, they said they have received numerous application and they will update me in a weeks time. Am not sure if they are going to let me know the Ack of my app or the my SS results.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

someone in pomsinoz forum said that we should send a letter stating that we have sufficient funds. Anybody sent a letter like that?

I haven't sent any as it was not mentioned in their website. i'm very much worried now.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

anybody got ack so far??


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I've also sent my documents for NSW SS and they arrived on November 2nd (signed by ANN). Still waiting for acknowledgement, but as I see in this forum I need to be more patient than I am.. Now as there are submitted so many application for NSW SS I hope I will have a luck and go quickly for the 190 Visa.

261312 Developer Programmer, IELTS 6.0 / 6.5 / 6.5 / 6.5, 8yrs work experience



ramoz said:


> Though I have posted my documents on Oct 29, I will consider from date of delivery which is on Thursday (1st Nov) evening. Lets say for 5 business days I should get ack by 9th Nov, other wise it would be Nov 12th.
> 
> But for the result, I am expecting it on November 29th, if they are going to take 3-4 weeks for processing. However, this was not mentioned any where in their website. Earlier its used to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I haven't sent it as well - but I'm not worried for it. Just wait and relax 



jayprabu said:


> someone in pomsinoz forum said that we should send a letter stating that we have sufficient funds. Anybody sent a letter like that?
> 
> I haven't sent any as it was not mentioned in their website. i'm very much worried now.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks zedte

mine too 261312 Developer Programmer.
my application reached them today (5th Nov).


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I have not submitted any proof for fund, anyways their website and checklist do not have such information. I do not think so its required for SS nomination. as for as I know, its required only during Visa stamping, that too only when they ask for it. Please correct me if there is anything otherwise.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Jayprabu, may I know who received your doc today ? ( POD )


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck jayprabu, we're on the same ship. I hope there will be only positive news in this forum. Let's go ahead for the Sydney :clap2:



jayprabu said:


> thanks zedte
> 
> mine too 261312 Developer Programmer.
> my application reached them today (5th Nov).


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everybody! I have a query regarding on counting of employment experience... As per acs assessment my working experience as a developer programmer is 7 yrs (as of may 2012) but in reality, i also have it related jobs in my previous company (for 3yrs), but the problem is.... My official position was customer service representative... Can nsw will honor that 3yrs? Even if, only my former boss will certify on my duties n responsibilities... Plus coe coming from hr dept. thanks


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm very sorry, but I really don't think that 'customer service representative' position we'll qualify you for 3yrs. 



adc14 said:


> Hi everybody! I have a query regarding on counting of employment experience... As per acs assessment my working experience as a developer programmer is 7 yrs (as of may 2012) but in reality, i also have it related jobs in my previous company (for 3yrs), but the problem is.... My official position was customer service representative... Can nsw will honor that 3yrs? Even if, only my former boss will certify on my duties n responsibilities... Plus coe coming from hr dept. thanks


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi, I'm very sorry, but I really don't think that 'customer service representative' position we'll qualify you for 3yrs.


Outch! :-( well i really have to take ielts again and get 7 to get additional points or else wait for 8th yr on may 2012 before filling of nsw ss... So sad!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, it's only my opinion, and maybe someone will tell you something different... BTW, how many times have you tried IELTS?



adc14 said:


> Outch! :-( well i really have to take ielts again and get 7 to get additional points or else wait for 8th yr on may 2012 before filling of nsw ss... So sad!


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

zedte said:


> Well, it's only my opinion, and maybe someone will tell you something different... BTW, how many times have you tried IELTS?


2 times already... (L-6, W-6.5, R-6.5, S-7.5)


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Jayprabu, may I know who received your doc today ? ( POD )


JOSIP P. same person as yours.

btw, what's ur occ?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

abc14, better consult any registered migration agent.
they will suggest you the best possible way


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Your speaking is very good, I would be glad to have my speaking in that level. I've already tried IELTS 5 times. 4 times till I've got 6.0 from all bands and then one more time I tried to get at least 6.5 from all - but no luck. I planned to use the IELTS 6.5 result to apply for SA SS, but now you can see that there is no space for me due to 'Special Conditions Apply' statement on their web. Fortunately NSW has lowered IELTS requirements and I hope I will not need to reappear on the IELTS test... I think you could try to do it at least one more time - because I think it's mostly dependent on the luck 



adc14 said:


> 2 times already... (L-6, W-6.5, R-6.5, S-7.5)


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> abc14, better consult any registered migration agent.
> they will suggest you the best possible way


Yes, i will! Thanks...


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

zedte said:


> Your speaking is very good, I would be glad to have my speaking in that level. I've already tried IELTS 5 times. 4 times till I've got 6.0 from all bands and then one more time I tried to get at least 6.5 from all - but no luck. I planned to use the IELTS 6.5 result to apply for SA SS, but now you can see that there is no space for me due to 'Special Conditions Apply' statement on their web. Fortunately NSW has lowered IELTS requirements and I hope I will not need to reappear on the IELTS test... I think you could try to do it at least one more time - because I think it's mostly dependent on the luck


Really? 5 times? 

Well, i also applied for sa ss before sa change the ielts requirements... Aug 16 i got my approved result from sa... But aug 24 i received an email again saying that my application refused due to not meeting the required points. According to them my eoi scores only 50 pts, its because my agent did not click the state sponsorship, she thought that since we are applying for ss it will automatically compute... SA said to reapply again but they already change the ielts req... (489 visa)


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, really 5 times till now  I think you can easily imagine how it's frustrating and expensive... But, well, I've got what I wanted and improved my English a little bit. What is more, I can say that I can get 7.0 from all IELTS bands, but not in the same time ... 

I think you'd rather have to change your agent. I've an agent as well so I hope everything we'll go smoothly. But my agent have had also some hesitations...



adc14 said:


> Really? 5 times?
> 
> Well, i also applied for sa ss before sa change the ielts requirements... Aug 16 i got my approved result from sa... But aug 24 i received an email again saying that my application refused due to not meeting the required points. According to them my eoi scores only 50 pts, its because my agent did not click the state sponsorship, she thought that since we are applying for ss it will automatically compute... SA said to reapply again but they already change the ielts req... (489 visa)


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

buddy, i took up 6 times.
see my scores...

L7 R7 W7 S6
L7 R7 W6.5 S6
L6.5 R6.5 W6 S6.5
L7 R7 W6.5 S7
L6 R7.5 W7 S7
L7.5 R7.5 W6 S6.5

how unlucky i am :-(
my agent said that i can lodge my application before July so that it fell under old process.
as i did not get enough score he suggested me to lodge visa application and then i could update the application with the scores when i get 7 in each module. He was damn sure that DIAC would not touch the application before 6 months of lodgement.

I did applied. unfortunately my application was processed within 1.5 months and they refused :'( I lost all the money :'(

i got frustrated and decided to drop the plan.
one friend suggested to get state sponsorship.
so this is my last try. if I wont hear positive results from NSW, i'll put an end to this process.

you wont believe, same agent asked 15000 bucks to apply for NSW SS. I said i'll do it on my own.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, that is what I'm afraid of when I will need to get 7.0 from IELTS (all bands of course). I hope we'll be successfull in getting NSW SS. If I am younger 1 month (or at least 2 weeks) I would be without SS problems, but now I need either to improve my IELTS score or get state sponsorship. I'm sure that last November 1st round I would be getting 189 visa invitation if I am younger. Now I have only 55 points and want 5 more from NSW SS :-(

Agents are expensive and they should do their job well. That's why we have them, am I right?

Good luck to all of us!



jayprabu said:


> buddy, i took up 6 times.
> see my scores...
> 
> L7 R7 W7 S6
> ...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Oh, that is what I'm afraid of when I will need to get 7.0 from IELTS (all bands of course). I hope we'll be successfull in getting NSW SS. If I am younger 1 month (or at least 2 weeks) I would be without SS problems, but now I need either to improve my IELTS score or get state sponsorship. I'm sure that last November 1st round I would be getting 189 visa invitation if I am younger. Now I have only 55 points and want 5 more from NSW SS :-(
> 
> Agents are expensive and they should do their job well. That's why we have them, am I right?
> 
> Good luck to all of us!


zedte, DIAC will consider your age at the time of processing your application. so dont feel for that 1 month time period. it wont help you out.

Good luck with your application


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

I hoped that it would be fixed at the time of getting an invitation from SkillSelect. But nevermind, I hope I will get NSW SS sooooon :clap2:



jayprabu said:


> zedte, DIAC will consider your age at the time of processing your application. so dont feel for that 1 month time period. it wont help you out.
> 
> Good luck with your application


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Friends,

NSW VISA& Migration web page has the following information.


> In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test.


Does this score include the 5 points awarded for state nomination or do we need 60 points with out the extra 5 points awarded ?

Regards
Priya


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> buddy, i took up 6 times.
> see my scores...
> 
> L7 R7 W7 S6
> ...



Hey dear can u imagine how many times i took IRLTS exam?? I took 22 times nd everytime i got 7 in 3 nd 6.5 in one. in last 22 exam finally got 7 each. Bt it was too late coz DIAC already refused my file. nw came under this bloody EOI system nd waiting fr my turn. Nvr giv up.


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey dear can u imagine how many times i took IRLTS exam?? I took 22 times nd everytime i got 7 in 3 nd 6.5 in one. in last 22 exam finally got 7 each. Bt it was too late coz DIAC already refused my file. nw came under this bloody EOI system nd waiting fr my turn. Nvr giv up.


Hi, Manni.
Have you received the ack letter yet?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Any1 got ACK letter from NSW or not????? This is really annoying... we don't know what is the status of application..... ??????? :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

justinhee said:


> Hi, Manni.
> Have you received the ack letter yet?


not yet.. i called them and they said may be nxt week.dnt no y they taking long time 2 process.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Any1 got ACK letter from NSW or not????? This is really annoying... we don't know what is the status of application..... ??????? :boxing: :boxing:


hey nav evry1 z waiting fr ack..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi, I've also sent my documents for NSW SS and they arrived on November 2nd (signed by ANN). Still waiting for acknowledgement, but as I see in this forum I need to be more patient than I am.. Now as there are submitted so many application for NSW SS I hope I will have a luck and go quickly for the 190 Visa.
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer, IELTS 6.0 / 6.5 / 6.5 / 6.5, 8yrs work experience


hey Zedte mine also developer programmer, IELTS L 7.5,R 8.5,w 7,S 7, but 0 work exp:clap2:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Any1 got ACK letter from NSW or not????? This is really annoying... we don't know what is the status of application..... ??????? :boxing: :boxing:


Nav,

My courier status is updated to 'Delivered' now. I found it was received yesterday by someone named 'Jacinta'.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> thanks zedte
> 
> mine too 261312 Developer Programmer.
> my application reached them today (5th Nov).


I don`t think Fund Declaration is necessary for NSW.Nowhere it is mentioned so just relax. My Agent verified my documents and never insisted me to declare fund.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

*any 1got +ve or ack after 23rd oct*

i have also applied for NSW ss.. but still not got ack.. has any one also got acknowledge? i had applied on 23rd Oct.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

when you had posted your application from India


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

I called NSW.. they told me that i can expect ACK in mail by next week with ref number...... decision time frame could be around 4-6 weeks...... 

NSW office is in fluxed with SS applications they are working on them.... so be patient... :ranger:


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I called NSW.. they told me that i can expect ACK in mail by next week with ref number...... decision time frame could be around 4-6 weeks......
> 
> NSW office is in fluxed with SS applications they are working on them.... so be patient... :ranger:


Nav, do you think analyst programmer will be relatively slower occupied than SE and DP? Coz I rarely see people under this occupation. Plus SA's analyst P is still in medium availability. What do you reckon?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Nav,
> 
> My courier status is updated to 'Delivered' now. I found it was received yesterday by someone named 'Jacinta'.


Phew! Finally we see one more courier received by the mysterious Jacinta. What a relief...lol...I thought my courier was the only one received by her cos none of the other guys on this thread reported her name...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

justinhee said:


> Nav, do you think analyst programmer will be relatively slower occupied than SE and DP? Coz I rarely see people under this occupation. Plus SA's analyst P is still in medium availability. What do you reckon?


Yup chances are slightly higher... as we can see here a lot of SE and DP...... 
However.... there is thin line difference in these three... and moreover they fall under same major code 2613...... so.. they are more of same.... :ranger:


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup chances are slightly higher... as we can see here a lot of SE and DP......
> However.... there is thin line difference in these three... and moreover they fall under same major code 2613...... so.. they are more of same.... :ranger:


yep, they all under 2613. anyway, fingers crossed.:juggle:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

My Courier reached yesterday and was received by JOSIP S, Do I have any company ?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> My Courier reached yesterday and was received by JOSIP S, Do I have any company ?


Raghalan,

What is your occupation?

Sim


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> buddy, i took up 6 times.
> see my scores...
> 
> L7 R7 W7 S6
> ...


Unfortunately your agent was overconfident..you need to change your agent


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine is SE - 261313, How about yours, Sim ? 

Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Mine is SE - 261313, How about yours, Sim ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ragu.


Same here.SE. I am really tensed now because I can find so many Software Engineers here. There is a cap and thats the main concern.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I am also SE applied on 30 Oct. Does anyone know Wats the cap for SE for Nsw 190 visa?


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Nsw*

SE, sent the application yesterday. Finger crossed. Any body received acknowledgement from NSW in the month of october ?


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

OMG, it seems you never give up  But finally you've got four 7. What is your opinion on IELTS? Because I think that it's mostly on a luck and than it's about a great business....



Manii said:


> Hey dear can u imagine how many times i took IRLTS exam?? I took 22 times nd everytime i got 7 in 3 nd 6.5 in one. in last 22 exam finally got 7 each. Bt it was too late coz DIAC already refused my file. nw came under this bloody EOI system nd waiting fr my turn. Nvr giv up.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone know the number of nominations NSW is planning to and their selection criteria ?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

zedte said:


> OMG, it seems you never give up  But finally you've got four 7. What is your opinion on IELTS? Because I think that it's mostly on a luck and than it's about a great business....


in sm cases luck mattrs. But here IELTS z a source of income. I have spent mor than $10000 on ielts only nd lost my job as well.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Once I have tried for EOR but without success - finally there were no change in IELTS result after EOR (it just cost me again more money). I have a similar cost per IELTS exam as you - mine is approx 330€ per 1 round but I was travelling with my wife and a small daughter - to have it as a trip. But I think my wife is now just quite tired of other such IELTS trips  I hope NSW will please us with the result. If not, I think I will need to continue and get 7 7 7 7 



Manii said:


> in sm cases luck mattrs. But here IELTS z a source of income. I have spent mor than $10000 on ielts only nd lost my job as well.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,,

Has anyone received an acknowledgement yet. My docs reached on 2nd October and was signed by a person Joe.


----------



## kamran9haider (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello everyone,

How to track state sponsorship application for NSW?

Regards,
Kamran


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> Has anyone received an acknowledgement yet. My docs reached on 2nd October and was signed by a person Joe.


Is it Oct 02 or Nov 02? All early October applications should have received result by now.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey dear can u imagine how many times i took IRLTS exam?? I took 22 times nd everytime i got 7 in 3 nd 6.5 in one. in last 22 exam finally got 7 each. Bt it was too late coz DIAC already refused my file. nw came under this bloody EOI system nd waiting fr my turn. Nvr giv up.


ohh really! 

it really sucks. 
however, this gives me some energy.

you will get it for sure this time.
All the very best!!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Nav,
> 
> My courier status is updated to 'Delivered' now. I found it was received yesterday by someone named 'Jacinta'.


Sim, i guess you couriered long time back right?
then why it was delivered yesterday?

i couriered on last saturday and it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> My Courier reached yesterday and was received by JOSIP S, Do I have any company ?


I already replied na?

mine was received by Josip.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Manii said:


> in sm cases luck mattrs. But here IELTS z a source of income. I have spent mor than $10000 on ielts only nd lost my job as well.


sorry for you...

i lost patience eventually...
now i am using my 4th IELTS exam results only 

everyone believed that i would score in the first exam itself.
after getting results, i thot i got exam fear during speaking exam.
but at the end, i realized i dont have any luck at all.

i dont know how these guys expect us to answer some weird questions which we havent really given a thought without even thinking for a second.

in one exam, i got questions about patience in part 2 and 3 and i was expected to answer the questions without thinking. how is it possible??

another examiner asked about time management in olden days. how the hell i know how did they manage their time


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

for whoever going to sit IELTS exam, I would suggest you to get tips from the below site. I found it very useful especially for speaking. His tips really improved my speaking score as it helps to answer so quickly.

ielts-simon.com


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I already replied na?
> 
> mine was received by Josip.




Heyy Thankyou, Missed to notice your earlier response. 
:clap2:


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, you're right I've had also hard time as regards speaking on any topic. And... I need to be in a speaking mood as well  For me, the reading is the easiest part, then speaking when I'm in a mood a then writing and finally the listening.



jayprabu said:


> sorry for you...
> 
> i lost patience eventually...
> now i am using my 4th IELTS exam results only
> ...


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

My docs delivered today as well...received by ANN...

-hamster


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

hamster said:


> My docs delivered today as well...received by ANN...
> 
> -hamster


hamster, Whats your occupation ? 

- Ragu.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> hamster, Whats your occupation ?
> 
> - Ragu.


My occupation is - ANZSCO 262113-Systems Administrator. What's yours?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine - 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Sim, i guess you couriered long time back right?
> then why it was delivered yesterday?
> 
> i couriered on last saturday and it was delivered yesterday.


My agent couriered on Wednesday end of the day and Thursday was a state holiday in Karnataka.Finally my documents were dispatched on Friday.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My agent couriered on Wednesday end of the day and Thursday was a state holiday in Karnataka.Finally my documents were dispatched on Friday.


so it's delivered yesterday??

if you sent through Blue Dart DHL, it takes just one day.
it might have delivered on Saturday.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> so it's delivered yesterday??
> 
> if you sent through Blue Dart DHL, it takes just one day.
> it might have delivered on Saturday.


Its my agent who opted for DTDC to save money and I really detest this. I submitted the documents on Tuesday but he delayed as usual. It was really a blunder to go for an agent.I believe that I would have done things faster.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> so it's delivered yesterday??
> 
> if you sent through Blue Dart DHL, it takes just one day.
> it might have delivered on Saturday.


Hi jayprabu,

Even I sent my docs on Wednesday through DHL from bangalore but Yesterday morning it's got deliverd. From India it will take min 4days


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Mine - 261313 - Software Engineer.


So far there are 5 Software Engineers here.

Sim SE
Auspak SE
Raghalan SE
Reehan SE
zqureshi SE

There must be a long queue of SE outside the forum too and I really have no clue about the CAP for SE.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Its my agent who opted for DTDC to save money and I really detest this. I submitted the documents on Tuesday but he delayed as usual. It was really a blunder to go for an agent.I believe that I would have done things faster.


yup. i was one of the victims.

my agent asked me 15000 bucks to apply for NSW SS.
already we are paying around 20k for the uncertain one.
so I dont want to spend more and I did myself.

how abt ur agent?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> So far there are 5 Software Engineers here.
> 
> Sim SE
> Auspak SE
> ...


Add me as well


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi jayprabu,
> 
> Even I sent my docs on Wednesday through DHL from bangalore but Yesterday morning it's got deliverd. From India it will take min 4days


DHL take 3-4 days to deliver to Australia.... This was my 3rd exp with DHL..... this time they took 5 days... done on Thursday... reached Australia on Monday and delivered same day,,...... :ranger:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi jayprabu,
> 
> Even I sent my docs on Wednesday through DHL from bangalore but Yesterday morning it's got deliverd. From India it will take min 4days


u mean blue dart??

blue dart express is there.
they charge you more but deliver asap.
i hope u sent by normal one.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

My agent sent docs through UPS and they reached in 2 days flat.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

So this is the new list of Software Engineers(261313).

Sim 
Auspak 
Raghalan 
Reehan 
zqureshi 
mandanapu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

In the month of Sep -2012 : NSW nominated 29 Applicants under 190 ( Not sure on SE's among those ), and on Oct - No nominations, So, I assume they will nominate min 100 this month in which SE's will be min 25 for sure, b/c there is no point in reducing IELTS to 6 unless they required in more numbers. So lets hope for the best.

Also, in EOI occupation ceiling for - 2613 is around 5160 in which only around 400 invitation has been sent so far, So they have 8 more months to fill remaining around 4600 positions. 

So we can expect more nominations. 

Just a +ve thought.

Also, I heard that Onshore application will be given more preference. Not sure about this.

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> u mean blue dart??
> 
> blue dart express is there.
> they charge you more but deliver asap.
> i hope u sent by normal one.


Blue dart n DHL r same in India. I sent through DHL. They charged me Rs. 2638


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

reehan said:


> Is it Oct 02 or Nov 02? All early October applications should have received result by now.


Oops it was Nov 2nd


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> So far there are 5 Software Engineers here.
> 
> Sim SE
> Auspak SE
> ...


I think what is more important is the code 2613...plenty more in that club!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Blue dart n DHL r same in India. I sent through DHL. They charged me Rs. 2638


I sent mine through First Flight. This is the second time I'm sending an international courier through them and in both cases, they delivered as per the promise - within 5 working days. Suited me fine and cost me INR 1450...a good deal me thinks


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> So this is the new list of Software Engineers(261313).
> 
> Sim
> Auspak
> ...


Please also share your dates

Date received: Oct 30
Occupation: Software Engineer


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Date Received : 05 Nov 2012
Occupation : Software Engineer
Exp : 7.5 yrs

Pls share your exp as well.

- Ragu


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*NSW State Sponsorship*



reehan said:


> Please also share your dates
> 
> Date received: Oct 30
> Occupation: Software Engineer


You can add mine also

Documents Received: 1/11/2012.

I would like to comment on the number of nominations. I think they will not stick to only 100 nominations as they require more number of resources they will call accordingly. In order to nominate, date of documents received, occupation code, occupation ceiling, IELTS Score and years of experience plays a major role for getting invitation. However, very few people applying for NSW state sponsorship if they get IELTS 7. Since, this state requires additional processing fee of 300 AUD. 

Though there are so many odd and favors. If your documentation is 100% accurate and if you meet the minimum point score of 60, you will definitely get the state sponsorship approved and you will get the invitation for sure. But counting of time is really annoys for everyone. 

-Rams


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ramoz said:


> You can add mine also
> 
> Documents Received: 1/11/2012.
> 
> ...


Well said. More they required, its good for us. So hope for the best.

- Ragu


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Nsw*

Documents received 7th November
Code : Software Engineer
7 years of experience


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Nsw*

All,

Why don't we create a excel sheet to have a better visibility on status of the applications ?

Can somebody create it ?


----------



## chalaa (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please guide me how to apply for NSW state sponsorship (sub class 190). I want to apply from Dubai. Do I have pay 300 or 330 AUD? Also I am not given pay slips so should I send them my bank statement or what? 
I haven't worked with bank draft before, so can anyone please tell me what would be the procedure? can I get bank draft from any bank or I have to go to my bank (emirates islamic bank) for this?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

chalaa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how to apply for NSW state sponsorship (sub class 190). I want to apply from Dubai. Do I have pay 300 or 330 AUD? Also I am not given pay slips so should I send them my bank statement or what?
> I haven't worked with bank draft before, so can anyone please tell me what would be the procedure? can I get bank draft from any bank or I have to go to my bank (emirates islamic bank) for this?


You hav 2 pay 300 only. Get it from bank or can get money order frm PO as well. Send them wteva u have. Nthng wrong to send some xtra docs. Gud luck.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> All,
> 
> Why don't we create a excel sheet to have a better visibility on status of the applications ?
> 
> Can somebody create it ?


Guys,

I have created a Google Spreadsheet to maintain the list of the applicants.Please enter your details there.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bi6ps_rbSNS7pMLjsgj4JT4I_NjER9S35xrNeGfilx8/edit?hl=en

Sim


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Gr8. Appreciate it.:clap2:

I send a request, Please Approve.

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I sent an email to NSW officials yesterday asking for timeline. They responded as below.

_"Confirming of your application receipt will be provided in one to two weeks and a response from the assessment will then be provided in 4 to 6 week. "_

:ranger:

- Ragu


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

So total processing time is 6 to 8 weeks from date of receipt?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have created a Google Spreadsheet to maintain the list of the applicants.Please enter your details there.
> 
> ...


Gr8. Appreciate it.

I send a request, Please Approve.

- Ragu


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Gr8. Appreciate it.
> 
> I send a request, Please Approve.
> 
> ...


I approved.Please enter your details.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> So total processing time is 6 to 8 weeks from date of receipt?



Just responded to them asking for same question. 

_"Assessment will then be provided in 4 to 6 week from the Application
Receipt time or 4 to 6 weeks from Confirmation date of my Application."_



- Ragu


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Just responded to them asking for same question.
> 
> _"Assessment will then be provided in 4 to 6 week from the Application
> Receipt time or 4 to 6 weeks from Confirmation date of my Application."_
> ...


Mate,

Total time for assessment right now is 4-6 weeks.... this includes the ACK date too... 

Right now they are sorting the applications and entering them to system....


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Gr8. Appreciate it.
> 
> I send a request, Please Approve.
> 
> - Ragu


Hey,

I have changed the settings and now anyone can edit that spreadsheet.So please go ahead and enter your details.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mate,
> 
> Total time for assessment right now is 4-6 weeks.... this includes the ACK date too...
> 
> Right now they are sorting the applications and entering them to system....



Thanks Mate, Is this information updated somewhere in their website ? I checked, but couldnt find any.

- Ragu


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Dear all, 

Does the application fee 300 bucks would be refundable if they reject my application ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Belgio said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Does the application fee 300 bucks would be refundable if they reject my application ?


No it's nt refundable


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> hey Zedte mine also developer programmer, IELTS L 7.5,R 8.5,w 7,S 7, but 0 work exp:clap2:


How you got ACS assesment result with zero work experience


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

AusPak said:


> How you got ACS assesment result with zero work experience


AusPak,

Could you please enter your details in the below spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bi6ps_rbSNS7pMLjsgj4JT4I_NjER9S35xrNeGfilx8/edit?hl=en

Sim


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> How you got ACS assesment result with zero work experience


Why??i dnt think so Exp z necessary fr assessmnt frm ACS. I got my assessmnt 1 yr ago frm ACS sydney. That tym they asked me to sent oy qualification docs nd i think its d same procedure now.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

reehan said:


> I am also SE applied on 30 Oct. Does anyone know Wats the cap for SE for Nsw 190 visa?


Please complete your details in the below spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bi6ps_rbSNS7pMLjsgj4JT4I_NjER9S35xrNeGfilx8/edit?hl=en


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks Mate, Is this information updated somewhere in their website ? I checked, but couldnt find any.
> 
> - Ragu


I called them..... they have told me this.... decision will be taken in 4-6 weeks on application... :ranger:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Please complete your details in the below spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bi6ps_rbSNS7pMLjsgj4JT4I_NjER9S35xrNeGfilx8/edit?hl=en


Hey sim i jst entrd mine.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey sim i jst entrd mine.


Thanks Mani


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey sim i jst entrd mine.


I have made a spreaded from sheet... easy to handle on this link.....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have made a spreaded from sheet... easy to handle on this link.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Wowwww so fr i m d only devlpr prog with 60 pts.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have made a spreaded from sheet... easy to handle on this link.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Good Job...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Good job, will do the cosmetic changes, to make it more beautiful.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Wowwww so fr i m d only devlpr prog with 60 pts.


If i have missed info for sm1..... kindly enter...... in the sheet.....
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Why??i dnt think so Exp z necessary fr assessmnt frm ACS. I got my assessmnt 1 yr ago frm ACS sydney. That tym they asked me to sent oy qualification docs nd i think its d same procedure now.


I thought you are from India....i didn't see your location


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> If i have missed info for sm1..... kindly enter...... in the sheet.....
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


I am not able to edit the spreadsheet


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> I thought you are from India....i didn't see your location


Exp z necessary in india???


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I am not able to edit the spreadsheet


me too


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> If i have missed info for sm1..... kindly enter...... in the sheet.....
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


You may need to change the setting from'View only' to 'edit'


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Exp z necessary in india???


No......... I think your are graduate from Australia


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

'View only' also read only


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

It is with 'Spreadsheet settings' the owner only can allow the edit access


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> It is with 'Spreadsheet settings' the owner only can allow the edit access


Thats why I have requested Nav to change the settings because this new one is created by him.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Please complete your details in the below spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bi6ps_rbSNS7pMLjsgj4JT4I_NjER9S35xrNeGfilx8/edit?hl=en


How to enter information? Cells are not editable.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Just edited. Does It save automatically?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Sorry Mates.... made it public.. but didn't change the edit rights.... Now its there... anyone can add the info..... :boxing: Go ahead sheet is all yours...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

It would be great to add a column for the technology stack which we are working, so that it will be useful for the documentation as well as future job hunt


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi sim_bangalore, please delete or at least mark the document as read-only to avoid entering new details into it as there is a spreadsheet version.



sim_bangalore said:


> Please complete your details in the below spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bi6ps_rbSNS7pMLjsgj4JT4I_NjER9S35xrNeGfilx8/edit?hl=en


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi sim_bangalore, please delete or at least mark the document as read-only to avoid entering new details into it as there is a spreadsheet version.


I have made it read only.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> No......... I think your are graduate from Australia


Yes i m graduate frm aus uni..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear friends, Just curious to know one thing, 

Hope you have filled Form 1 of 190 forms in system and took printout. ? If that is the case, how did you fill the IELTS Marks ? b/c While I was filling the IELTS marks in the Form 1 using system - It was rounding up the Marks, eg - If I enter 7.5 it takes as 7 similarly for 6.5 and it rounds up the overall as well. So I filled IELTS marks alone in Pen. 

Are there any one who faced the same issue ? How did you guys fill the marks in Form 1 ?

- Ragu.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear friends, Just curious to know one thing,
> 
> Hope you have filled Form 1 of 190 forms in system and took printout. ? If that is the case, how did you fill the IELTS Marks ? b/c While I was filling the IELTS marks in the Form 1 using system - It was rounding up the Marks, eg - If I enter 7.5 it takes as 7 similarly for 6.5 and it rounds up the overall as well. So I filled IELTS marks alone in Pen.
> 
> ...


First I put 6.5 then it converted it to 6. then I again added .5 and then it started showing 6.5.

For example- put x.5 it will show x only. Then add one more .5 then it will show x.5

Hope this will help!
Thanks


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear friends, Just curious to know one thing,
> 
> Hope you have filled Form 1 of 190 forms in system and took printout. ? If that is the case, how did you fill the IELTS Marks ? b/c While I was filling the IELTS marks in the Form 1 using system - It was rounding up the Marks, eg - If I enter 7.5 it takes as 7 similarly for 6.5 and it rounds up the overall as well. So I filled IELTS marks alone in Pen.
> 
> ...


yes this is the problem but I filled with rounded marks.....because for them 6.5 is equal to 6 and 7.5 is equal to 7..


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear friends, Just curious to know one thing,
> 
> Hope you have filled Form 1 of 190 forms in system and took printout. ? If that is the case, how did you fill the IELTS Marks ? b/c While I was filling the IELTS marks in the Form 1 using system - It was rounding up the Marks, eg - If I enter 7.5 it takes as 7 similarly for 6.5 and it rounds up the overall as well. So I filled IELTS marks alone in Pen.
> 
> ...


My first try was same as you. What worked for me was clicking anywhere else on the doc after you input your score, rather than pressing "tab" or clicking the other score sections. Or simply print out and fill them by hand.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

justinhee said:


> My first try was same as you. What worked for me was clicking anywhere else on the doc after you input your score, rather than pressing "tab" or clicking the other score sections. Or simply print out and fill them by hand.


Yes, I filled thats section alone by hand 

- Ragu


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

justinhee said:


> My first try was same as you. What worked for me was clicking anywhere else on the doc after you input your score, rather than pressing "tab" or clicking the other score sections. Or simply print out and fill them by hand.


I filled all the 4 forms by hand


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I filled all the 4 forms by hand


You are the genius


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

AusPak said:


> You are the genius


 Its my registered agent who instructed me to fill up by hand and I followed.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Its my registered agent who instructed me to fill up by hand and I followed.


I did the same


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Its my registered agent who instructed me to fill up by hand and I followed.


Isnt the address space very less ? How did you manage ? 

- Ragu


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

justinhee said:


> My first try was same as you. What worked for me was clicking anywhere else on the doc after you input your score, rather than pressing "tab" or clicking the other score sections. Or simply print out and fill them by hand.


I simply left it with rounded figures. Not sure if its gonna have any impact? Fingers crossed.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Do any of you know the link to check the max cap limit for the type of occupations?? Wondering if they have displayed them in their website??


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

It's not there in NSW website, but in skill select website under reports tab.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

akhash said:


> I simply left it with rounded figures. Not sure if its gonna have any impact? Fingers crossed.:confused2::confused2:


I did the same


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> It's not there in NSW website, but in skill select website under reports tab.


Thanks. I did notice the reports in skillselect. Any idea if we can figure out how many from 2613 bucket falls in to the SS? I am so eager about it. I think i need to wait a lot to know my status based on the current trend of no of applications to NSW SS.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Raghalan, I filled it in Microsoft Word  Firstly, I tried to fill it directly, but it was a problem because the form field was of type Number without decimal places. I wanted to have it filled totally in a computer without need of writing into the form by a hand. So I did some research how to unlock the form and finally I unlocked it. Then I changed the input type from Number to Text and then it was just easy 

Now I'm not really sure how I did it, but I think I converted it into rtf and then I could see password in a hash format - and that hash I replaced by zeros. Then I saved it, opened it in a word, unlocked the form, changed type of ielts fields and locked it again. And that's it...:ranger:




raghalan said:


> Dear friends, Just curious to know one thing,
> 
> Hope you have filled Form 1 of 190 forms in system and took printout. ? If that is the case, how did you fill the IELTS Marks ? b/c While I was filling the IELTS marks in the Form 1 using system - It was rounding up the Marks, eg - If I enter 7.5 it takes as 7 similarly for 6.5 and it rounds up the overall as well. So I filled IELTS marks alone in Pen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> I did the same


me too


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ramoz said:


> You can add mine also
> 
> Documents Received: 1/11/2012.
> 
> ...


Ram, pls clarify one thing. this minimum point score includes 5 points for state sponsorship right?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> If i have missed info for sm1..... kindly enter...... in the sheet.....
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


i have added mine


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

jayprabu said:


> Ram, pls clarify one thing. this minimum point score includes 5 points for state sponsorship right?


Yes, it will include 5 points if your state sponsorship is approved.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*About NSW - very important please help*



zedte said:


> Hi Raghalan, I filled it in Microsoft Word  Firstly, I tried to fill it directly, but it was a problem because the form field was of type Number without decimal places. I wanted to have it filled totally in a computer without need of writing into the form by a hand. So I did some research how to unlock the form and finally I unlocked it. Then I changed the input type from Number to Text and then it was just easy
> 
> Now I'm not really sure how I did it, but I think I converted it into rtf and then I could see password in a hash format - and that hash I replaced by zeros. Then I saved it, opened it in a word, unlocked the form, changed type of ielts fields and locked it again. And that's it...:ranger:


Hello Zedte,
I see that you applied for NSW recently. Today only I came to know that NSW has started accepting applicants with IELTS 6.0 score. I have created an EOI but till date I did not submitted it as in Listening I had 6.0 and in all other 3 there was 7 or above. 

I have following questions if you can help me with it - 
Q1. Can I now submit EOI since NSW is accepting applicant with IELTS score 6.0 and above?

Q2. Will I be able to apply for NSW sponsorship only when I submit EOI and get an invite from NSW state?

Q3. Once I get invite then I have to send all required documents to NSW?

Q4. My ANSZO code is 261313 Software Developer, and I see the Occupation list of NSW with all Occupations Marked with 'X' does 'X' means open occupations or closed? Does it means for occupations marked with 'X' NSW is accepting applications still?

Please help me with these questions, I will be highly grateful to you.

Thanks so much.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> Thanks. I did notice the reports in skillselect. Any idea if we can figure out how many from 2613 bucket falls in to the SS? I am so eager about it. I think i need to wait a lot to know my status based on the current trend of no of applications to NSW SS.


Am not sure if we can find that, but in the same report for occupation ceiling - there is a column which has the number of Invitations sent. I believe that included state SS, b.c even if SS approved, DIAC should send the invitation and it will be included. 

As for as I heard, number of requirements in SS will not be decided upfront, State will decide depends on their demand every month.

It will be helpful if some one provided any info / update on ceiling in each occupation category.

- Ragu


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello Zedte,
> I see that you applied for NSW recently. Today only I came to know that NSW has started accepting applicants with IELTS 6.0 score. I have created an EOI but till date I did not submitted it as in Listening I had 6.0 and in all other 3 there was 7 or above.
> 
> I have following questions if you can help me with it -
> ...


Answers are above next to the questions


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for help VolatileVortex 


VolatileVortex said:


> Answers are above next to the questions


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Does NSW give any priority if v've Australian work experience? Any idea guys?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

zedte said:


> Thanks for help VolatileVortex


zedte - Haha you are welcome. Buy me a drink next time I'm in Bratislava


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Answers are above next to the questions
> I see that you applied for NSW recently. Today only I came to know that NSW has started accepting applicants with IELTS 6.0 score. I have created an EOI but till date I did not submitted it as in Listening I had 6.0 and in all other 3 there was 7 or above.
> 
> I have following questions if you can help me with it -
> ...


Hello VolatileVortex,

Thanks so much for your answers. Really appreciate it. 

Please clarify me this - 
My understanding was that -
1) first I create EOI and once I get 60 points (with IELTS score), I SUBMIT EOI.
2) After submitting EOI I should wait for NSW's response. If they send INVITE only then I applu for state sponsorship. Is this rule changed now? Do I need to Submit EOI and then send sponsorship request application with documents immediately? I am confused here please advise.

Thanks in advance for seeing my queries and answering those.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Does NSW give any priority if v've Australian work experience? Any idea guys?


They have not mentioned explicitly that Australian experience carries any special priority. However, it MAY be one of the deciding factors...no one really knows.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> They have not mentioned explicitly that Australian experience carries any special priority. However, it MAY be one of the deciding factors...no one really knows.


Ya. Thanks 4 ur response


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello VolatileVortex,
> 
> Thanks so much for your answers. Really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


There ya go


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> zedte - Haha you are welcome. Buy me a drink next time I'm in Bratislava
> 
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer: ACS Aug '12 | IELTS OCT '12 | EOI Submitted - 7 OCT '12 | VIC SS ACK 11 OCT | NSW SS REC 30 OCT/ACK ? Points - 60/65(VIC/NSW) | EOI Invite - ?


Hello Again,

How much was your IELTS score? I see that you submitted EOI on 7th Oct 2012 and you received VIC SS ACK on 11th Oct, so does that mean after submitting EOI you immdly sent your application and docs for state sponsorship to VIC and NSW? 

Since you sent application to both VIC and NSW I am assuming your IELTS must be 7.0 or more.

Also I see that EOI Invite in your profile shows as '?', so does that mean you have not yet got invite for either of two states? 

Will either of these two states give you sponsorship? I m trying to understand if sending documents before receiving invite would jeopardize the application in any way. 

Please reply.

Thank You


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> How much was your IELTS score? I see that you submitted EOI on 7th Oct 2012 and you received VIC SS ACK on 11th Oct, so does that mean after submitting EOI you immdly sent your application and docs for state sponsorship to VIC and NSW? YES
> 
> ...


I've applied for both states...dunno which one will come first. Sending docs before receiving invite will NOT jeopardize your application.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> There ya go


Ok, so I had 60 points since I submitted EOI sometime around Aug 2012. For States dropdown I had selected NSW, Vic, WA states. 

Now Rules for NSW are relaxed from 15-Oct-2012, but I didn't get any invite from them Does that mean that they might not approve my application if I send them application and documents? Because if they would, I believe they should have sent me invite, unless the EOI was given to people only with score more than 60 points.

Thanks.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this thread and wanted to post a questions. Around June 2012, NSW had a eligibility of graduation in IT as major for System administrator job code. Since i have not majored in IT, my application was rejected... Today when i revisited the site for a quick glance, i dont see the eligibility mentioned any where, has the rule changed in time or did i miss seeing it...


Any help would be highly appreciated....


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread and wanted to post a questions. Around June 2012, NSW had a eligibility of graduation in IT as major for System administrator job code. Since i have not majored in IT, my application was rejected... Today when i revisited the site for a quick glance, i dont see the eligibility mentioned any where, has the rule changed in time or did i miss seeing it...
> 
> ...


In the new requirement, you have to meet the minimum eligibility criteria. I don't see any requirement of your eduction. As long as you hav a positive skill assessment, it'll be fine.


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

guys, anyone sent their docs to nsw ss onshore? I've posted mine yesterday and it arrived today, BUT the delivered status is "alexandria nsw", which is weird. Anyone has the same status with me?


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Ok, so I had 60 points since I submitted EOI sometime around Aug 2012. For States dropdown I had selected NSW, Vic, WA states.
> 
> Now Rules for NSW are relaxed from 15-Oct-2012, but I didn't get any invite from them Does that mean that they might not approve my application if I send them application and documents? Because if they would, I believe they should have sent me invite, unless the EOI was given to people only with score more than 60 points.
> 
> Thanks.


To my understanding, until you didnt send them the documents (form 1 to 4 and all your details), they will not be able to process your SS. i.e. you have to send your SS application. Once you have a positive SS, DIAC will send you the invitation.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

justinhee said:


> guys, anyone sent their docs to nsw ss onshore? I've posted mine yesterday and it arrived today, BUT the delivered status is "alexandria nsw", which is weird. Anyone has the same status with me?


Delivery status shud be martin plc sydney..


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Delivery status shud be martin plc sydney..


What post did you use? Can you share your transit places?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

justinhee said:


> What post did you use? Can you share your transit places?


I have posted mine as xpress delivery from parramatta to sydney martin plc.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont see any more updates in our excel sheet, does that only few ppl have been applied for NSW SS so far ? 

- Ragu


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I dont see any more updates in our excel sheet, does that only few ppl have been applied for NSW SS so far ?
> 
> - Ragu


Could be... any approximate ratio of forum's number converted to actual number of applications ?


----------



## kamran9haider (Oct 13, 2012)

Did anyone received acknowledgement of SS from NSW?


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

kamran9haider said:


> Did anyone received acknowledgement of SS from NSW?


no, nil, none, nay..


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

justinhee said:


> In the new requirement, you have to meet the minimum eligibility criteria. I don't see any requirement of your eduction. As long as you hav a positive skill assessment, it'll be fine.



Much Thanks Justinhee for the quick response... I have burned my fingers once but paying 330 AUD and getting rejected for not meeting IT Bachelor degree requirement... hence treading the waters cautiously


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

pishu said:


> Much Thanks Justinhee for the quick response... I have burned my fingers once but paying 330 AUD and getting rejected for not meeting IT Bachelor degree requirement... hence treading the waters cautiously


Does anyone here received any updates from NSW State Sponsorship?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope , guess few application reached on 30th oct and before that, they should have got but not sure. Any body ?

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

so we will stand a chance to get approval from NSW?
from what i've learned SA already closed sponsorship for SySAd, i hope they dont fill-up the quota for the job group.

as for NSW, does anyone know if NSW has a cap limit for each occupation?
was it reset starting Oct 15, 2012?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

No clue on the cap for each occupation and yes NSW revised their req from oct 15 2012.

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope so we get approval before they reach their planning level


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

i mailed NSW inquiring processing time and acknowledgement.

still no response :-(


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> i mailed NSW inquiring processing time and acknowledgement.
> 
> still no response :-(


4 - 6 weeks from the time they receive the application. I got this response couple of days ago. :ranger:

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I do see 10 applicants under SE in our excel sheet, am sure by this time - NSW would have received around 500 application ( Both offshore and onshore ), Not sure whats their cap in each occupation and how they are going to filter b/c every one will have minimum eligibility.  

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I do see 10 applicants under SE in our excel sheet, am sure by this time - NSW would have received around 500 application ( Both offshore and onshore ), Not sure whats their cap in each occupation and how they are going to filter b/c every one will have minimum eligibility.
> 
> - Ragu


It cud b more than 500. I'm expecting min 1000 applications. As every one knw most of d people after NSW n Victoria. So I think competition wil b bit high.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> It cud b more than 500. I'm expecting min 1000 applications. As every one knw most of d people after NSW n Victoria. So I think competition wil b bit high.


Ideally if they receive more applications - around double their requirements in particular occupation - they should close that particular occupation in the occupation list, I believe thats how SA did, when they received enough number to nominate, they closed that particular occupation. 

Its totally clueless in this case.  - I strongly believe that they are accepting all the application for the fee. 


- Ragu.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

do they prioritize applications by submission date or they have parameters choosing the best among applicants?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

"Over the past 12 months, NSW has supported almost 300 business migrants to Sydney and NSW, 1,200 skilled migrants to regional NSW and 120 skilled migrants to settle in Sydney."

Visa & Nomination - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

i think competition will be too high :'(


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> do they prioritize applications by submission date or they have parameters choosing the best among applicants?


I think, Date received takes more priority, but not sure on that. 

- Ragu


----------



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Great. We both are reaching out for the same
> 
> I sat again for IELTS on this 27th. Although I currently qualify for NSW SS but I am aiming for independent visa, provided I get 7.0 in each band. So forth, I am thinking to wait up till 9th Nov for the results to be out and then decide.
> 
> ...


Me too wrote second time on 27-October-2012 but i got below 

L-8.0
R-5.5
W-6.5
S-6.0

Do you guys know any institute that can provide high quality training on IELTS in Bangalore.
Any other suggestions to improve the individual score.

-Bangaloreboy


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> "Over the past 12 months, NSW has supported almost 300 business migrants to Sydney and NSW, 1,200 skilled migrants to regional NSW and 120 skilled migrants to settle in Sydney."
> 
> Visa & Nomination - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Only 120???!!!
I assume the 1200 is for Regional Sponsorship??
What do you think?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> i think competition will be too high :'(


right, just 120 in last 12 months, scary number 

- Ragu


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Only 120???!!!
> I assume the 1200 is for Regional Sponsorship??
> What do you think?


yes. they clearly mentioned that.

there might be a chance for not reaching their cap level last year.

it's really hard to predict


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Wll hope for the best, by next week end, we should receive Ack mail and reference number from NSW as per their mail. 

- Ragu


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*This could be the reason for delay*

Hi Mates,

The reason why the past NSW sponsorship figures are less because NSW charges additional 300 dollars for sponsorship and other states do with free of charge. Also, the cost of living for Sydney is very high and the migrants ideally will not prefer this city. In addition to this Australia experienced as a racist country in the past couple of years which might be another problem.

Now the economy is growing rapidly and they are finding it difficult to carry it because of lack of resources. So that might be the reason they have decreased the IELTS score in order to attract more people. However, they didn't expected and planned If they get more number of applications. This might be one of the reason for not getting the acknowledgements.

When we talk about South Australia state, it has less opportunities in the field of IT and other technology. So if you are regularly watching the SNOL of SA, the requirement figures are gradually dropped from very high to low

I got this information after googling plenty of government websites. And the above mentioned information is just my analysis. You are free to comment :ranger:

-Rams


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

I reckon they will select amongst all the applications using a mix of the 3 factors, in no particular order:
1) Employability - which might be a mix of experience and qualifications
2) IELTS - even though the minimum is 6, I still think they will choose as high marks as possible
3) Date of Receiving Application


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

but i think the program opened Oct 15, and we are the first few to submit... i hope we stand a high chance


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear all,

I'v been reading all pages and would like someone to clarify me the payment criteria ,shall I go to HSBC and give them cash to provide me by check to NSW or send the cash with my documents!!as my bank is local and afraid the check would be refused there ,pliz advise 
Cheers ,
Btw add me to the SW.Eng list


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

mino said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'v been reading all pages and would like someone to clarify me the payment criteria ,shall I go to HSBC and give them cash to provide me by check to NSW or send the cash with my documents!!as my bank is local and afraid the check would be refused there ,pliz advise
> Cheers ,
> Btw add me to the SW.Eng list


Hi. U cant send cash . U hav to make bank cheque or money order.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

mino said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'v been reading all pages and would like someone to clarify me the payment criteria ,shall I go to HSBC and give them cash to provide me by check to NSW or send the cash with my documents!!as my bank is local and afraid the check would be refused there ,pliz advise
> Cheers ,
> Btw add me to the SW.Eng list


I have provided the information in this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rnational-demand-draft-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mino said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'v been reading all pages and would like someone to clarify me the payment criteria ,shall I go to HSBC and give them cash to provide me by check to NSW or send the cash with my documents!!as my bank is local and afraid the check would be refused there ,pliz advise
> Cheers ,
> Btw add me to the SW.Eng list


Suggest you to add your details in the shared excel sheet in this thread.
I doubt they accept cash, I took DD from ICICI bank, they gave in a day.

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> I reckon they will select amongst all the applications using a mix of the 3 factors, in no particular order:
> 1) Employability - which might be a mix of experience and qualifications
> 2) IELTS - even though the minimum is 6, I still think they will choose as high marks as possible
> 3) Date of Receiving Application


Even I had the same assumption in case of IELTS, but if they give imp to IELTS, person who holds more marks in IELTS get 1st preferance even if his docs received at the end. 

I think, first they will take date received as the first criteria, in that they will give more preferance onshore applicants over offshore applicants then comes to experience and finally comes to IELTS. 

Just a assumption, its open to comment. 

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Even I had the same assumption in case of IELTS, but if they give imp to IELTS, person who holds more marks in IELTS get 1st preferance even if his docs received at the end.
> 
> I think, first they will take date received as the first criteria, in that they will give more preferance onshore applicants over offshore applicants then comes to experience and finally comes to IELTS.
> 
> ...


I gone through our excel sheet. In that most of d people got same score. So no idea, and one more thing in application page 1, they asked for Australian visa details (if held). So mt b they give importance to people one who has worked or working in Australia. 

Fighting to know just selecting criteria.


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Even I had the same assumption in case of IELTS, but if they give imp to IELTS, person who holds more marks in IELTS get 1st preferance even if his docs received at the end.
> 
> I think, first they will take date received as the first criteria, in that they will give more preferance onshore applicants over offshore applicants then comes to experience and finally comes to IELTS.
> 
> ...


agreed. I think date and cap matters most otherwise it's gonna be way too complicated, then it comes to exp and ielts.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

justinhee said:


> agreed. I think date and cap matters most otherwise it's gonna be way too complicated, then it comes to exp and ielts.


I hav 0 exp bt 7 each in IELTS nd living in sydney. all docs ready med done pcc done.waiting fr invitation.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

bangaloreboy said:


> Me too wrote second time on 27-October-2012 but i got below
> 
> L-8.0
> R-5.5
> ...


 Try academy for british language ( near indiranagar shanti sagar hotel) You can contact 9620309978 - Vani

myself and my friend did our ielts coaching there, excellent coaching!


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Suggest you to add your details in the shared excel sheet in this thread.
> I doubt they accept cash, I took DD from ICICI bank, they gave in a day.
> 
> - Ragu


Ragu and others, did any of you check if your DD / bank cheque is encashed?

Is there a way to find out if they have encashed your cheque?

Since the acknowledgement is taking time, at least we will know that they have opened our application if they encash the cheque....


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Manii said:


> Wowwww so fr i m d only devlpr prog with 60 pts.


Hey I have applied for SS for NSW but I have not received any acknowledge letter or any email. Do they send back any letter after they receive application?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Manii said:


> I hav 0 exp bt 7 each in IELTS nd living in sydney. all docs ready med done pcc done.waiting fr invitation.


how come 0 yrs experience? how did ACS assess your skill?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Goran said:


> how come 0 yrs experience? how did ACS assess your skill?


Exp nt necessary to get assessmnt frm ACS. In aus only qualification z req to get positiv assesmnt. I dnt think so in ind exp z necessary fr assessmnt. Is it??


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Manii said:


> Exp nt necessary to get assessmnt frm ACS. In aus only qualification z req to get positiv assesmnt. I dnt think so in ind exp z necessary fr assessmnt. Is it??


what is the outcome of your skills assessment then?

I mean for example, if someone graduated Computer Engineering or Computer Science without experience, which code should you nominate?
Im just curious


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Goran said:


> what is the outcome of your skills assessment then?
> 
> I mean for example, if someone graduated Computer Engineering or Computer Science without experience, which code should you nominate?
> Im just curious


U can choose deceloper prog, sys analyst, soft engg etc

My qualification assessed as developer prog.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Manii said:


> U can choose deceloper prog, sys analyst, soft engg etc
> 
> My qualification assessed as developer prog.


Can the State can sponsor someone without experience?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Goran said:


> Can the State can sponsor someone without experience?


Yes but only NSW can. Coz befor 15 oct 3 yr exp was must. But aftrr 15 oct they hav changed the criteria nd now exp is nt necessary. Sm1 has to get atleast 60 pts. Rest nobdy nos hw they gonna pik d files.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes but only NSW can. Coz befor 15 oct 3 yr exp was must. But aftrr 15 oct they hav changed the criteria nd now exp is nt necessary. Sm1 has to get atleast 60 pts. Rest nobdy nos hw they gonna pik d files.


aha, because on the NSW website it didnt mention about work experience.
btw, did you have your qualification in an Australian university?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Goran said:


> aha, because on the NSW website it didnt mention about work experience.
> btw, did you have your qualification in an Australian university?


Yes i did master frm aus.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Good information*

"Due to the state's popularity - its location, home to the country's largest city and economic hub - it could be argued that New South Wales had a right to be more selective than other states.

"*However, with the Australian economy beginning to adjust to the slowdown in the mining industry, the Australian government, and certainly the NSW government, know that in order to continue such a healthy economic outlook, the workforce needs to be diverse and adaptable.*

As part of the changes to the Skilled Occupations List, the English language requirements - which were as high as 8 for some occupations - have been lowered to 6, although the work experience for other occupations, such as cookery, have been increased.

I got this information from one of the visa blog. I wan to share with you guys

-Rams


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Few guys whose application received on 30th Oct are suppose to receive their ACK by today or tomorrow as per NSW's time line informed through mail.

So, is there anyone who received ACK ? 

Hope for some ACK's in this week.

- Ragu.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Few guys whose application received on 30th Oct are suppose to receive their ACK by today or tomorrow as per NSW's time line informed through mail.
> 
> So, is there anyone who received ACK ?
> 
> ...


I hav applied on 24 oct. still no ack.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Few guys whose application received on 30th Oct are suppose to receive their ACK by today or tomorrow as per NSW's time line informed through mail.
> 
> So, is there anyone who received ACK ?
> 
> ...


I hav applied mine on 24. Still no ack.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> I hav applied mine on 24. Still no ack.


So NSW living up to It's reputation.... No ack for any1... Even today... What the heck... What r they doing?????

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> So NSW living up to It's reputation.... No ack for any1... Even today... What the heck... What r they doing?????
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Friends my bad.... NSW has sent me ACK.... Received it in few mins back... all the best to everyone... :ranger:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends my bad.... NSW has sent me ACK.... Received it in few mins back... all the best to everyone... :ranger:


Oooo gud. M still waiting.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,
I am new here and good to see sm1 has received ACK from NSW state... 
I also applied NSW SS and still waiting for ACK... My application was sent 1/11 and my occupation is Civil engineer... 
Any1 here is Civil engineer?


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*EOI Number*

In the NSW application, i didnt mention my EOI number, will it be a problem? :confused2:


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just recieved my ACK. I applied on 26 Oct


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends my bad.... NSW has sent me ACK.... Received it in few mins back... all the best to everyone... :ranger:


Congrats dude, All d best 

When was your application received ? and yours is a Onshore App or Offshore ? 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> In the NSW application, i didnt mention my EOI number, will it be a problem? :confused2:


Nope, If you had mentioned EOI number, asa it is approved they will update your EOI. But in your case, they will give you 90 days time after your SS gets approved. You should let them know your EOI in 90 days.

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear all,

Kindly update your Ask status in our shared excel sheet and also it will be good if you can include whether your application is an onshore app or offshore app.

Thanks.

- Ragu


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats dude, All d best
> 
> When was your application received ? and yours is a Onshore App or Offshore ?
> 
> - Ragu


Mine is offshore.... added a column in the spreadsheet for off shore or onshore.... :ranger:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> I just recieved my ACK. I applied on 26 Oct


I hav applied on 24 still no ack...,


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Kindly update your Ask status in our shared excel sheet and also it will be good if you can include whether your application is an onshore app or offshore app.
> 
> ...


I updated mine


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> I hav applied on 24 still no ack...,


I hope you'll get it soon


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mine is offshore.... added a column in the spreadsheet for off shore or onshore.... :ranger:


It seems dat NSW giving priority to offshore app.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> It seems dat NSW giving priority to offshore app.


There is one offshore and onshore each app got ACK..... so don't know the criteria... right now..... might be experience ppl r getting the priority.... :ranger:


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> It seems dat NSW giving priority to offshore app.


I dnt think so..Mine is onshore, I got my ACK .


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> There is one offshore and onshore each app got ACK..... so don't know the criteria... right now..... might be experience ppl r getting the priority.... :ranger:


But Max's exp is 0, However both of their IELTS score looks gr8, might be thats that reason ? No clue 

- Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> I updated mine


From which mail ID you got your ACK ?

- Ragu


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends my bad.... NSW has sent me ACK.... Received it in few mins back... all the best to everyone... :ranger:


firs of congratulation Nav, Nav when you had submitted your documents?


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

raghalan said:


> From which mail ID you got your ACK ?
> 
> - Ragu


I applied through agent. So, my agent received on behalf of me and she forwarded me.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

umesh said:


> firs of congratulation Nav, Nav when you had submitted your documents?


You can see details here.....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> There is one offshore and onshore each app got ACK..... so don't know the criteria... right now..... might be experience ppl r getting the priority.... :ranger:


May be nav u ri8..


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> I applied through agent. So, my agent received on behalf of me and she forwarded me.


originally came from
[email protected]


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can see details here.....


Thank you. for your link... i had applied on 23rd Oct.. but still no ACK....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> originally came from
> [email protected]


Hey max hw many yrs of exp do u hav??


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Manii said:


> May be nav u ri8..


I doubt this is the case for approval purposes. The sponsorship approval may be based around experience etc but for an acknowledgement, they MUST be acknowledging each and every application in the order in which it was received. Even if this acknowledged application is rejected after it is examined. Makes no sense otherwise


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> I doubt this is the case for approval purposes. The sponsorship approval may be based around experience etc but for an acknowledgement, they MUST be acknowledging each and every application in the order in which it was received. Even if this acknowledged application is rejected after it is examined. Makes no sense otherwise


If NSW sending ack acc to order then i hav posted mine on 24 frm sydney itslf. they shud receiv on same day ir nxt day.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

VolatileVortex said:


> I doubt this is the case for approval purposes. The sponsorship approval may be based around experience etc but for an acknowledgement, they MUST be acknowledging each and every application in the order in which it was received. Even if this acknowledged application is rejected after it is examined. Makes no sense otherwise


Yes VolatileVortex, i think you are right.. they must need accept all the application and acknowledge until they dont declare occupation CAP is full.. as per my view


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey max hw many yrs of exp do u hav??


000000years.However, I did internship for 6 months, which I mentioned on my resume


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

umesh said:


> Yes VolatileVortex, i think you are right.. they must need accept all the application and acknowledge until they dont declare occupation CAP is full.. as per my view


Yes, We all will receive ACK, but invitation will be prioritised


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Max1983 said:


> Yes, We all will receive ACK, but invitation will be prioritised


yes Max... that will be depend on them... on which point they consider most crucial..(Onshore, ofshore, Expereince, education or Just depend on Points)... we dont know anything about accepting criteria and Invitation internal procedure.. what do you say?


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

umesh said:


> yes Max... that will be depend on them... on which point they consider most crucial..(Onshore, ofshore, Expereince, education or Just depend on Points)... we dont know anything about accepting criteria and Invitation internal procedure.. what do you say?


Very true, dude..... But I hope everyone on this forum and many other applicants should get it. Bcz this is the golden opportunity for those who have only 55 points.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Max1983 said:


> Very true, dude..... But I hope everyone on this forum and many other applicants should get it. Bcz this is the golden opportunity for those who have only 55 points.


yes man, its very true its golden/Platinum.. what ever you say.. if we loos this chance then its quiet difficult to getting PR... Specially for NSW...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

what are they saying on the acknowledgement letter?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Amit Sharma,

I saw in our Excel sheet that your doc was received on 25th Oct and you received ACK on 26th Oct. 

Just to confirm, Did you receive Ack mail today in which they have acknowledged that they received your doc on 26th OR you received ACK mail itself on 26th Oct. ?

- Ragu


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Amit Sharma,
> 
> I saw in our Excel sheet that your doc was received on 25th Oct and you received ACK on 26th Oct.
> 
> ...


I went to NSW office and delivered doc personally on 24th and got back ack mail and invoice on 25 th oct.

Still waiting for approval. Have sent an email today with my EOI number.Will give them a call tomorrow to check how long will it take for processing.

Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I went to NSW office and delivered doc personally on 24th and got back ack mail and invoice on 25 th oct.
> 
> Still waiting for approval. Have sent an email today with my EOI number.Will give them a call tomorrow to check how long will it take for processing.
> 
> Thanks


Thats really gr8 dude. All d best. 

But what we have kept hearing from that office was, they have been flooded with applications and they need 2 weeks time just to provide ACK, Good in your case. :clap2:

Did you get chance to check on approx date for your approval during the time of submission ? 

- Ragu.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thats really gr8 dude. All d best.
> 
> But what we have kept hearing from that office was, they have been flooded with applications and they need 2 weeks time just to provide ACK, Good in your case. :clap2:
> 
> ...


I submitted it quite early so that may be the reason for getting ack immediately. 

I received the file number for my NSW state lodgement on 25th oct however no update after that.

I called them and they said 4-6 weeks for processing. Finger crossed.


----------



## kamran9haider (Oct 13, 2012)

After looking at Excel Sheet i wonder if they are sending ack in alphabetical order of Designation,,,,, :/


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

glad to see somebody gor ack...

Congrats folks 

i read somewhere, before this change also they sent ack in a week or 2 weeks time. so no worries. hope for the best.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

kamran9haider said:


> After looking at Excel Sheet i wonder if they are sending ack in alphabetical order of Designation,,,,, :/


You are right Kamran, I too think the same. b/c I was looking at the sheet and your app was first reached among the entries we have which was on 22nd Oct but you did not get ack yet, it started with Accountant and Analyst Programmer, If developer programmers gets Ack then our assumption is correct. Lets wait and watch. 

- Ragu/


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> You are right Kamran, I too think the same. b/c I was looking at the sheet and your app was first reached among the entries we have which was on 22nd Oct but you did not get ack yet, it started with Accountant and Analyst Programmer, If developer programmers gets Ack then our assumption is correct. Lets wait and watch.
> 
> - Ragu/


then i will be among the last


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> then i will be among the last


Though you are among the last as per our assumption, You will definitely get through, b/c you have less competition compared to SE. 

All d best.

- Ragu


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Anybody received NSW approval in the month of November 2012?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can see details here.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Hey buddy, btw how and where did you get this excel sheet full of details ? 

Can I get the same for GSM (i.e 189 Visa type) ?


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I went to NSW office and delivered doc personally on 24th and got back ack mail and invoice on 25 th oct.
> 
> Still waiting for approval. Have sent an email today with my EOI number.Will give them a call tomorrow to check how long will it take for processing.
> 
> Thanks


Hello, 

I have applied SS for NSW and haven't got ACK and waiting for it. I have not applied EOI, my agent told me to wait SS first and then apply EOI. Is this the right way? Or I can apply EOI straight away.

Can you please advice.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied SS for NSW and haven't got ACK and waiting for it. I have not applied EOI, my agent told me to wait SS first and then apply EOI. Is this the right way? Or I can apply EOI straight away.
> 
> Can you please advice.


There is no fee involved in creating the EOI so it is good that you have your EOI in place.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied SS for NSW and haven't got ACK and waiting for it. I have not applied EOI, my agent told me to wait SS first and then apply EOI. Is this the right way? Or I can apply EOI straight away.
> 
> Can you please advice.


Doesn't matter whether you send your application with EOI or without EOI. I submitted mine without EOI. Also just now called NSW department and they confirmed it's fine.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> There is no fee involved in creating the EOI so it is good that you have your EOI in place.


But I got only 55 points in my hand and the minimum pass mark is 60 in EOI. So after approval of SS only I will get 5 points and finally it will be 60.

Yes it is free to apply EOI but with my current condition can I apply EOI now.

I am confused.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

rawbin said:


> But I got only 55 points in my hand and the minimum pass mark is 60 in EOI. So after approval of SS only I will get 5 points and finally it will be 60.
> 
> Yes it is free to apply EOI but with my current condition can I apply EOI now.
> 
> I am confused.


you have 55 points now, while creating a EOI it will ask you to select the visa type if u select 190 then automatically u will get 5 points added in EOI which will make your score 60.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Doesn't matter whether you send your application with EOI or without EOI. I submitted mine without EOI. Also just now called NSW department and they confirmed it's fine.


O really then it's fine for me as well. Thanks for sharing. 

I have applied on 31 oct but still not got ACK hope this week I will get it.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

amiarm said:


> you have 55 points now, while creating a EOI it will ask you to select the visa type if u select 190 then automatically u will get 5 points added in EOI which will make your score 60.


Is this the right process? But my agent told me I need to apply later after approval.

Did you apply SS and EOI at the same time?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Doesn't matter whether you send your application with EOI or without EOI. I submitted mine without EOI. Also just now called NSW department and they confirmed it's fine.


On one side you are right amiarm that submitting the NSW SS is possible without EOI. But if you have created your EOI and then applied for the SS then process will be much fast.

Because as soon as you get the invitation this will reflect in you EOI also and same day you can apply for your VISA application also.

On other hand if you EOI is not in place then there will be an extra step. in such case NSW will send you invite and give you 90 days to apply for EOI and then you have to provide that EOI number to NSW. After this they will send a invite to DIAC to link your nomination with the EOI number. This will take more time.

So both process are correct but first creating a EOI and then applying for you SS is better approach among both.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> On one side you are right amiarm that submitting the NSW SS is possible without EOI. But if you have created your EOI and then applied for the SS then process will be much fast.
> 
> Because as soon as you get the invitation this will reflect in you EOI also and same day you can apply for your VISA application also.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I applied without EOI bcs i was waiting for my partner skill assessment as I am claiming partner skill points.

However I have submitted my EOI yesterday and send EOI details to NSW department today.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Is this the right process? But my agent told me I need to apply later after approval.
> 
> Did you apply SS and EOI at the same time?


Yes this is one of the traditional way followed by NSW department and still exist. you can see the explanation by Sandeep above.

I submitted my SS on 24th oct whereas EOI yesterday. Though i have sent EOI details to NSW department today just to make processing faster in case i get the approval.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any luck in ack today ?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Any luck in ack today ?


I got one mail from NSW but being in office I am unable to check it. Just got a notification on my GTalk about the mail but can't open the contenet from office.

But I guess it is for ACK only. Will confirm in evening after reaching home.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, I can imagine your tough situation .


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Sandeep, so you must be the 1st person in our SE group to receive ack


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> I got one mail from NSW but being in office I am unable to check it. Just got a notification on my GTalk about the mail but can't open the contenet from office.
> 
> But I guess it is for ACK only. Will confirm in evening after reaching home.



Just checked my mails. Yes, I got the ACK today. Although I submitted my application on 26/10 in the Sydney office itself but they mentioned that they received it on 12/11. May be they are refering the date when they have entered it in the system.

Below is the mail format--

Thank you for the application for NSW Government State/Territory sponsorship for visa subclass 190 lodged on this office on 12/11/2012.

File number XX/XXXX has been allocated and should be used in future correspondence.

This an official receipt of your application. NSW Business and Skilled Migration will contact you if any further information is required or to advise of the outcome of this application.

Please be assured of the NSW Government’s interest in attracting eligible migrants who intend to live in and contribute to NSW. To find out more about NSW, please visit Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW.

King regards


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Just checked my mails. Yes, I got the ACK today. Although I submitted my application on 26/10 in the Sydney office itself but they mentioned that they received it on 12/11. May be they are refering the date when they have entered it in the system.
> 
> Below is the mail format--
> 
> ...


I received the similar ack mail on 25th oct.

Sandeep, did u get the ack mail from Lily Cheung?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I received the similar ack mail on 25th oct.
> 
> Sandeep, did u get the ack mail from Lily Cheung?


Yes, from the same person!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Amiarm,
What is the date mentioned in your receipt email?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

reehan said:


> Amiarm,
> What is the date mentioned in your receipt email?


25th october..


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys

Those who applied through agent will get acknowledgment directly or through agent?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys
> 
> Those who applied through agent will get acknowledgment directly or through agent?


Ack will go to email address specified in the NSW nominations forms i think..


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

For those of you who received ack no., which address did you send to? Level 47 as specified on the website or Level 49 in Form 1? Just confused a bit.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

justinhee said:


> For those of you who received ack no., which address did you send to? Level 47 as specified on the website or Level 49 in Form 1? Just confused a bit.


Level 47

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Level 47
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks very much, Nav for your quick reply. Seems not many updates today.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Pls update the spreadsheet for those who received ack


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a general question regarding partner's skill.

Am planning to include Partner skill so that I can get 5 more points. 

I saw in Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, it says that 

"•a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation)."

Does this means that my partner should have ACS in Software Engineer if I have my ACS in SE OR she can be in any of the occupation under ICT catagory ( eg. Software Tester ) ?




- Ragu.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Just a general question regarding partner's skill.
> 
> Am planning to include Partner skill so that I can get 5 more points.
> 
> ...



No, it's not like that. It means that in order to claim points your partners nominated skills must also be on the SOL.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Is the Ack also a receipt of our fee payment?
We also need to know if they accepted our payment or not


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> No, it's not like that. It means that in order to claim points your partners nominated skills must also be on the SOL.


Ohh gr8, Appreciate your response. so partner skill can be any occupation in Skilled Occupation List right ? 

- Ragu.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ohh gr8, Appreciate your response. so partner skill can be any occupation in Skilled Occupation List right ?
> 
> - Ragu.


Exactly :eyebrows:


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ohh gr8, Appreciate your response. so partner skill can be any occupation in Skilled Occupation List right ?
> 
> - Ragu.


but you need to make sure that its in SAME SOL.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

amiarm said:


> but you need to make sure that its in SAME SOL.


I did not understand this SAME SOL. 
My ACS in Software Engineer and my wife is a software tester, so I can apply ACS for Software Tester, in this case can I include my partners skill ? can you please give some more details ? 

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I did not understand this SAME SOL.
> My ACS in Software Engineer and my wife is a software tester, so I can apply ACS for Software Tester, in this case can I include my partners skill ? can you please give some more details ?
> 
> - Ragu


e.g. You are applying for NSW SS. You and your partner skill should be on list of occupations nominated by the state. Or if you are applying for the 189 visa, both of your skills should be on the SOL by DIAC


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Goran said:


> e.g. You are applying for NSW SS. You and your partner skill should be on list of occupations nominated by the state. Or if you are applying for the 189 visa, both of your skills should be on the SOL by DIAC


for SS, partner skill should be on the list of state? R u sure? Ain't it be on the same SOL1, or same SOL2?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> e.g. You are applying for NSW SS. You and your partner skill should be on list of occupations nominated by the state. Or if you are applying for the 189 visa, both of your skills should be on the SOL by DIAC


Ohh gr8, Thankyou.

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

justinhee said:


> for SS, partner skill should be on the list of state? R u sure? Ain't it be on the same SOL1, or same SOL2?


yes, logically.... SS will not give points to the partner if the spouse' skill is on another state.. no use isnt it?
their purpose of giving points to the partner is that they assume that the partner could also contribute to the state


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Goran said:


> yes, logically.... SS will not give points to the partner if the spouse' skill is on another state.. no use isnt it?
> their purpose of giving points to the partner is that they assume that the partner could also contribute to the state


There is no blanks for stating partner's occupation on those forms. And after the invitation, the whole process will be handled to DIAC, i.e Case officer.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

justinhee said:


> There is no blanks for stating partner's occupation on those forms. And after the invitation, the whole process will be handled to DIAC, i.e Case officer.


State sponsorship has nothing to do with partner points. SS will give you 5 extra points if you are eligible. 

For claiming partner's skill point state dose not impose any extra requirements. It is same for 189 and 190.


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> State sponsorship has nothing to do with partner points. SS will give you 5 extra points if you are eligible.
> 
> For claiming partner's skill point state dose not impose any extra requirements. It is same for 189 and 190.


Yes. relieved.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

happy Diwali to all my indian frnds. May this diwali brings an invitation 2 evry1...:clap2:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Diwali to evry1.. Njy ur day nd wait for somthing gud( invitation)...


----------



## sravan.b (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Could you please let me know if I need to get attested the 4 forms(Form1,2,3,4) as well along with supporting documents for NSW sponsorship?

Thanks,
Sravan


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sravan.b said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please let me know if I need to get attested the 4 forms(Form1,2,3,4) as well along with supporting documents for NSW sponsorship?
> 
> ...


No need to attested these forms. U hav to attested only documents.


----------



## sravan.b (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for quick response..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sravan.b said:


> Thanks a lot for quick response..


U welcome..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am an Electrical engineer & got my positive cdr outcome from Engineers Australia as a professional engineer. Now am interested to apply for state sponsorship from NSW. While filling in the form-1 of SS, I got some problem:

1. I have 6 employers in my 8+ years' experience. But in that form, employment history table has only 3 rows to write down. This form could not be edited as it is password protected. How u guys came up with solution in this situation? what should I write in occupation field....... does it mean my designation?

2. In the checklist form, it is mentioned all docs should be certified by a qualified party like notary. Should I also need to notarize CV & form-1,2,3,4?

Pls. help!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Electrical engineer & got my positive cdr outcome from Engineers Australia as a professional engineer. Now am interested to apply for state sponsorship from NSW. While filling in the form-1 of SS, I got some problem:
> 
> ...



Just mention ur most recent 3 jobs..rest write alljobs in CV. 

No need to attestd CV nd forms. U hav toattested docs only such as ACS assessmnt, IELTS Result nd so on.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Just mention ur most recent 3 jobs..rest write alljobs in CV.
> 
> No need to attestd CV nd forms. U hav toattested docs only such as ACS assessmnt, IELTS Result nd so on.


Thanks Manii for your quick response. What should I write down in occupation field?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Thanks Manii for your quick response. What should I write down in occupation field?


Write wteva u do or did. Doesnt matter if its not related to ur nomination field.


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

*Invitation*

Hi every1, anybody received mail from NSW for invitation?????


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Balachandar said:


> Hi every1, anybody received mail from NSW for invitation?????


no one still.. check and update your details here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Got my nomination approved today .....see my details in signature... so happy and relieved..

keep checking ur mailbox and one day you will receive the approval letter..

good luck to all


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Got my nomination approved today .....see my details in signature... so happy and relieved..
> 
> keep checking ur mailbox and one day you will receive the approval letter..
> 
> good luck to all


Hey congrats dear. i hav applied on 24 as well. Still waiting fr ack.

Did u get approval mail or by post??


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey congrats dear. i hav applied on 24 as well. Still waiting fr ack.


i delivered my docs personally on 24th and got ack on 25th ....

wish you a good luck...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> i delivered my docs personally on 24th and got ack on 25th ....
> 
> wish you a good luck...


Okkk gud. I did that mistake. i sent it thru post.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Okkk gud. I did that mistake. i sent it thru post.


yes that may be the reason..

I saw in blogs they received lot of applications after i submitted ..even ack mail is taking two weeks.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> yes that may be the reason..
> 
> I saw in blogs they received lot of applications after i submitted ..even ack mail is taking two weeks.


Yes u ri88.. did u claim ny wrk exp??


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Got my nomination approved today .....see my details in signature... so happy and relieved..
> 
> keep checking ur mailbox and one day you will receive the approval letter..
> 
> good luck to all


Congrats Amiarm!

Did you receive any notice from them thru email?
Was the result sent via snail mail?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Goran said:


> Congrats Amiarm!
> 
> Did you receive any notice from them thru email?
> Was the result sent via snail mail?


result sent by registered post.

they won't send result by email. Also one more point I submitted my NSW SS without EOI. Going to send an email to NSW with my EOI number.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, nice to see so many people sharing their experiences and helping out others like me, thanks a lot guys.

I have 60 points without SS, applied for EOI on 12/11/2012, planning to submit the SS docs tomorrow. Not sure what are my chances, but i am hopeful  

ACS (Software Engineer) 3+ years of Exp and more than 1 year exp in Aus


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes u ri88.. did u claim ny wrk exp??


yes I have 4.8 yrs of exp and out of that 4.3yrs as Analyst programmer..and 5 mnths as BA


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

amiarm said:


> yes I have 4.8 yrs of exp and out of that 4.3yrs as Analyst programmer..and 5 mnths as BA


By reading ur signature, i came to know that u got NSW SS within just few days. Congrats and BTW is it not too early? What are the estimated timelines mentioned by them?


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

amiarm said:


> result sent by registered post.
> 
> they won't send result by email. Also one more point I submitted my NSW SS without EOI. Going to send an email to NSW with my EOI number.




Hi, invited in skillselect?????


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Got my nomination approved today .....see my details in signature... so happy and relieved..
> 
> keep checking ur mailbox and one day you will receive the approval letter..
> 
> good luck to all



Congrats Mate.. All d best.

Do you mind sharing your IELTS score in each band , some one had changed our IELTS score in our excel sheet, I think its showing only overall, am not sure. And since you are already there, how are the job openings ( Testing / Development / Support ).

- Ragu.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> By reading ur signature, i came to know that u got NSW SS within just few days. Congrats and BTW is it not too early? What are the estimated timelines mentioned by them?


I won't say few days  it took around 2 weeks of time. I received it on 13th but my form was signed on 8th Nov..

Before 15th oct they used to send the results in 2 weeks but after 15th oct they became quite busy as so many applicants applied for SS. I called them yesterday and they told me that processing time is 4-6 weeks


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Mate.. All d best.
> 
> Do you mind sharing your IELTS score in each band , some one had changed our IELTS score in our excel sheet, I think its showing only overall, am not sure. And since you are already there, how are the job openings ( Testing / Development / Support ).
> 
> - Ragu.


IELTS: 7,7,6,6.5

but two things i would like to point out which may have impacted my result:
I claimed point for partner skills
have 2.5 yrs of Australia exp.

I can't say much about jobs it depends on your luck and experience . If you have 5+ exp then it shd be good enough to get the job..


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Balachandar said:


> Hi, invited in skillselect?????



no mate.. i have applied for SS without EOI as I was waiting for my spouse ACS/IELTS result.

I have sent my EOI details today to NSW gov. and waiting for invitation now. Hoping to get one by next week.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, nice to see so many people sharing their experiences and helping out others like me, thanks a lot guys.
> 
> ...


you can go for SS and if you get the invite then by end of this year you can lodge the application.

But looking at the skill select invite trend i think by Jan you shd get the 189 invite.

PS: all good things are happening today with me got NSW SS and reserved IP5 for me ..gonna pick it today..


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

amiarm said:


> you can go for SS and if you get the invite then by end of this year you can lodge the application.
> 
> But looking at the skill select invite trend i think by Jan you shd get the 189 invite.
> 
> PS: all good things are happening today with me got NSW SS and reserved IP5 for me ..gonna pick it today..


Congrats mate on getting the SS 

I have the SS docs ready with me but i want to directly go to the city office and drop the docs, so hopefully i will do that tomorrow or at least on Friday. Do you think it will take 3-4 weeks to get the SS? 

And IP5, how do you like it so far :tongue1:


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Congrats mate on getting the SS
> 
> I have the SS docs ready with me but i want to directly go to the city office and drop the docs, so hopefully i will do that tomorrow or at least on Friday. Do you think it will take 3-4 weeks to get the SS?
> 
> And IP5, how do you like it so far :tongue1:


I have to pick up today at 5 PM..

I think if you submit by end of this week then it will take 4 weeks atleast..


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I have to pick up today at 5 PM..
> 
> I think if you submit by end of this week then it will take 4 weeks atleast..


I have the Docs ready since monday, but i am being lazy and also little work at office too, hopefully will submit them tomorrow.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> I have the Docs ready since monday, but i am being lazy and also little work at office too, hopefully will submit them tomorrow.


great ..do asap i think there is a lot of competition for SE sponsorship.

Wish you luck


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

amiarm said:


> great ..do asap i think there is a lot of competition for SE sponsorship.
> 
> Wish you luck


Thanks Mate!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

amiarm said:


> result sent by registered post.
> 
> they won't send result by email. Also one more point I submitted my NSW SS without EOI. Going to send an email to NSW with my EOI number.


aha, but i think if you provide them EOI with your SS application, the next day you will receive an invite from SkillSelect thru email isnt it?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Goran said:


> aha, but i think if you provide them EOI with your SS application, the next day you will receive an invite from SkillSelect thru email isnt it?


Yeah, this way it will be quick..but in my case there was a catch....

I applied NSW SS claiming 5 points for partner skill whereas at the time of applying my partner ACS and ielts result were not out.

If I would have shared my EOI to NSW and got invite before 9th Nov then I failed to prove 60 points check..but all good now


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Yeah, this way it will be quick..but in my case there was a catch....
> 
> I applied NSW SS claiming 5 points for partner skill whereas at the time of applying my partner ACS and ielts result were not out.
> 
> If I would have shared my EOI to NSW and got invite before 9th Nov then I failed to prove 60 points check..but all good now


i see.. so its a strategy.. i hope yuo'll have your partner's ACS and IELTs result before 90 days EOI submission to SS expires...

can you please update your details on the spreadsheet?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Goran said:


> i see.. so its a strategy.. i hope yuo'll have your partner's ACS and IELTs result before 90 days EOI submission to SS expires...
> 
> can you please update your details on the spreadsheet?


thanks...

I have received my spouse ACS and IELTS result both on 9th Nov and as expected they are +ve.

submitted my EOI and send EOI number to NSW dept. today now a week wait for invitation ..

From office spreadsheet doesn't open will update once i reach home..


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

amiarm said:


> IELTS: 7,7,6,6.5
> 
> but two things i would like to point out which may have impacted my result:
> I claimed point for partner skills
> ...


Hi amiarm, 
Are you currently working in Sydney?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi amiarm,
> Are you currently working in Sydney?


yes. i am ..it's been 2.5 yrs now..


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

amiarm said:


> yes. i am ..it's been 2.5 yrs now..


It seems they are giving preference to onshore applicants. I also have 2.5 yrs of Aus exp (melbourne) but currently I am in India. Have to see whether I get approval or not.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

ank said:


> It seems they are giving preference to onshore applicants. I also have 2.5 yrs of Aus exp (melbourne) but currently I am in India. Have to see whether I get approval or not.


good luck to you...


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

amiarm said:


> no mate.. i have applied for SS without EOI as I was waiting for my spouse ACS/IELTS result.
> 
> I have sent my EOI details today to NSW gov. and waiting for invitation now. Hoping to get one by next week.


if you got your SS Approval so why are you claiming for partner skills?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

AusPak said:


> if you got your SS Approval so why are you claiming for partner skills?


with SS i have 55 points and partner skills made it 60.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

amiarm said:


> with SS i have 55 points and partner skills made it 60.


that explains why you are applying for SS while analyst/programmers i think is in the SOL and eligible for 189 visa


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ank said:


> It seems they are giving preference to onshore applicants. I also have 2.5 yrs of Aus exp (melbourne) but currently I am in India. Have to see whether I get approval or not.


I dnt think so they giving pref to onshore. I hav applied on 24 nd still waiting fr ack..


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ank said:


> It seems they are giving preference to onshore applicants. I also have 2.5 yrs of Aus exp (melbourne) but currently I am in India. Have to see whether I get approval or not.


Hi ank,
Even I've 2.8yrs of Australian work experience n currently even am in India. I've overall 6.8 yrs of work experience and my IELTS score 8,8,6.6 and 7. My docs reached on 5/11/12 bt till nw haven't received ack. Am just worrying.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Manii said:


> I dnt think so they giving pref to onshore. I hav applied on 24 nd still waiting fr ack..


The frustrating thing is that despite having a sheet to compare everyone's cases with so many factors listed on it, we are still left with absolutely no trend..except perhaps that they are acknowledging October Received cases.

Two weeks after receiving the docs and still no acknowledgement even for the payment? This is extremely disappointing from NSW and for a service standard coming from Australia as such.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone received acknowledgment today?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Goran said:


> that explains why you are applying for SS while analyst/programmers i think is in the SOL and eligible for 189 visa


yes my occupation is in SOL..but for 189 i need 60 points whereas I had 55 so applied for NSW SS to make it 60.


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, anybody received NSW approval for Software Engineer occupation??????


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

There are four guys who are from offshore got ack as per our excel sheet, so dnt worry, and hope for the best.

- Ragu


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> There are four guys who are from offshore got ack as per our excel sheet, so dnt worry, and hope for the best.
> 
> - Ragu


sooner or later you will get the ack don't worry..good luck


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

amiarm said:


> result sent by registered post.
> 
> they won't send result by email. Also one more point I submitted my NSW SS without EOI. Going to send an email to NSW with my EOI number.


Hi,

Congrats on your success!!

One question; will they not send any notification or any thing like that to our email inbox? If not, how can we be sure about not having nominated by them for SS? There are possibilities of missing mail, and we may never know whether we got the nomination or not.

Please answer all seniors.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
I think it's not a big problem that they don't send any e-mail about an approval of a state sponsorship nomination, because usually you will add some EOI info for them and then (IMHO) they just send you an invitation through SkillSelect directly.



zakirulq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on your success!!
> 
> ...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

zakirulq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on your success!!
> 
> ...


If you provide them EOI on your application, the next day you will receive an invite from SkillSelect through email. Then the post from NSW will follow, from what i've read here you need to upload the approval letter to your DIAC application


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello, any body who applied on 31 oct got ACK? 

I have applied on 31 oct and its already two weeks but still there is no sign of ACK getting worried


----------



## sunnybal (Feb 15, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hello, any body who applied on 31 oct got ACK?
> 
> I have applied on 31 oct and its already two weeks but still there is no sign of ACK getting worried



i applied on 31 oct and got ack 3 days ago...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys just got an invitation.... Woowwww


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.... Woowwww


Congrats !!!!

It's for 189 or 190??


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> It's for 189 or 190??


189 sandeep. Evry1 ws waiting whol ni8 bt dere ws sm sys error. Jst wak up nd got mail frm skillselect.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Manii said:


> 189 sandeep. Evry1 ws waiting whol ni8 bt dere ws sm sys error. Jst wak up nd got mail frm skillselect.


Gr8!!

bunk from ofc now and have a party !!!!

I am at Darling Habrour so include me as well HA HA HA


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Gr8!!
> 
> bunk from ofc now and have a party !!!!
> 
> I am at Darling Habrour so include me as well HA HA HA


Me at home. i ll come 2 datling harbr with all my frnds. So u can pay on my behalf. Lol


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.... Woowwww


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Congrats:clap2:


Thnxxxxx sampras


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Manii said:


> Thnxxxxx sampras


Dude i know you may be sick of giving the details over and over again, but would you mind if you can post your points, SS application date and EOI submitting date and other details


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys hold on. My mistake. i read correspondence clearly now. Got invitation fr 190. How come even i did nt get ack frm nsw nd they sent me invite?????

Now i m worried.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> It's for 189 or 190??


Sorry sandeep its fr 190.. Bt hiw come?? I did nt get my ack nd got invitation. Jst read mail on laptop. Befor ws checking on phone.


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Sorry sandeep its fr 190.. Bt hiw come?? I did nt get my ack nd got invitation. Jst read mail on laptop. Befor ws checking on phone.


Oh, gosh!!!! But that's also great! Manni. It seems there is no certain 'pattern' for NSW ack and approval....

Plus another one in the google doc also received invitation for 190 today. He got ack letter on 25th.

Looks like acknowledgement letter is not necessary???? R u sure u didn't receive your ack letter? Maybe it's in your spam box?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

justinhee said:


> Oh, gosh!!!! But that's also great! Manni. It seems there is no certain 'pattern' for NSW ack and approval....
> 
> Plus another one in the google doc also received invitation for 190 today. He got ack letter on 25th.
> 
> Looks like acknowledgement letter is not necessary???? R u sure u didn't receive your ack letter? Maybe it's in your spam box?


Yes i m 100% sure did nt get any ack. Got dire tly invitation. Even i did nt get approval letter.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

zakirulq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on your success!!
> 
> ...


they won't send you any email for nomination approval however once nomination approved you get the email for applying visa if EOI number is shared with them while submitting nomination.

and believe me you may get the email early whereas your nomination approval still be on the way..


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes i m 100% sure did nt get any ack. Got dire tly invitation. Even i did nt get approval letter.


The approval letter maybe already on the way by register post. Amiarm received this letter 4days later after approval date.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes i m 100% sure did nt get any ack. Got dire tly invitation. Even i did nt get approval letter.


congrats Manii...

approval letter takes arnd 3 days to get delivered in sydney..

So email to apply 190 comes first and letter after that if you have shared your EOI in the beginning...

Lodge your visa now


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

justinhee said:


> Oh, gosh!!!! But that's also great! Manni. It seems there is no certain 'pattern' for NSW ack and approval....
> 
> Plus another one in the google doc also received invitation for 190 today. He got ack letter on 25th.
> 
> Looks like acknowledgement letter is not necessary???? R u sure u didn't receive your ack letter? Maybe it's in your spam box?


I would still reckon that ack letter email is mandatory as it contains your file number which can be used for follow up..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> congrats Manii...
> 
> approval letter takes arnd 3 days to get delivered in sydney..
> 
> ...


Thnxx amiarm. Ok ll wait fr letter then.


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I would still reckon that ack letter email is mandatory as it contains your file number which can be used for follow up..


Yes that's right. But looking at Manni's case, how come no ack letter received but directly approved. Well maybe they mistakenly 'forget' to send ack letter. lol. Anyway, congrats to both of you. :clap2:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

I ll cal to nsw nd ll ask fr ack nd letter


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Manii, 

Congratulation and All d best  

I heard that if we provide EOI number in NSW application, they wll update In our EOI with the decision, in your case, since you have already got invitation, did you notice any info reg NSW SS updated in your EOI ?? If yes, can you share what and where the changes are reflecting ?? It wll be helpful for us to track if we don't get ack even after 20 days.

Coming to approval letter, it's mandatory and should be submitted along with your visa docs. 

- Ragu.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Congratulation and All d best
> 
> ...


 No there z no change. I got mail in EOI correspondence that u got invitation. When i clicked on that then a doc opened which states that u r invited for visa(190) nominated by NSW. Lodge ur visa before14 jan. 

In EOI homepage i got link APPLY VISA infront of 190 visa


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Ahh I think the link enablement in EOI homepage should be the changes that wll reflect after SS gets approved. 

Thanks much Manii.

-Ragu


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ahh I think the link enablement in EOI homepage should be the changes that wll reflect after SS gets approved.
> 
> Thanks much Manii.
> 
> -Ragu


No ur eoi status ll also change from submitted to invited


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> No ur eoi status ll also change from submitted to invited


Manii don't worry... Wait for the approval letter it will have your file number in it....
Moreover file number is not required... As u will be filing visa... File will not be required in that....
When ull get letter from NSW you have to sign it and send acceptance back to NSW....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

sunnybal said:


> i applied on 31 oct and got ack 3 days ago...


Great which occupation did u applied? I have applied on developer programmer.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Manii don't worry... Wait for the approval letter it will have your file number in it....
> Moreover file number is not required... As u will be filing visa... File will not be required in that....
> When ull get letter from NSW you have to sign it and send acceptance back to NSW....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


It means i can lodge visa widot approval lttr??? I talk to nsw lady said send us e mail ll respond to that. Still did nt get ny rply.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sunnybal said:


> i applied on 31 oct and got ack 3 days ago...


Could you plz update your information in our share doc ? 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Kamran9Haiderg, 

As per our sheet, your application received first among our SE group, but you did not get ACK yet, am I right ? 
Did you check your EOI status and did you receive Visa invitation ? 

- Ragu


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Manii don't worry... Wait for the approval letter it will have your file number in it....
> Moreover file number is not required... As u will be filing visa... File will not be required in that....
> When ull get letter from NSW you have to sign it and send acceptance back to NSW....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


No where in the sponsorship letter they mentioned about sending the acceptance back.

It is no longer required, only thing they ask for is EOI if you have not provided that in the beginning.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> No where in the sponsorship letter they mentioned about sending the acceptance back.
> 
> It is no longer required, only thing they ask for is EOI if you have not provided that in the beginning.


So i can lodge my file without waiting fr approval lttr??


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> So i can lodge my file without waiting fr approval lttr??


yes you can lodge it as soon u get the "Apply Visa" link.

Process is like this as far I know and doing it..

Apply visa --> fill all 17 pages takes arnd 1-2 hrs --> payment of $3060--> upload docs (remember you need to upload NSW sponsorship letter as well)


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> yes you can lodge it as soon u get the "Apply Visa" link.
> 
> Process is like this as far I know and doing it..
> 
> Apply visa --> fill all 17 pages takes arnd 1-2 hrs --> payment of $3060--> upload docs (remember you need to upload NSW sponsorship letter as well)


17 pages omg.. I got apply visa link.

If i need to upload approvl lttr then ll wait fr that nd ll lodge nxt week. Coz all other docs r ready nd gng tomor to attest docs frm JP. Want to upload all docs together.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> 17 pages omg.. I got apply visa link.
> 
> If i need to upload approvl lttr then ll wait fr that nd ll lodge nxt week. Coz all other docs r ready nd gng tomor to attest docs frm JP. Want to upload all docs together.


hmm nice...uploading of doc is bit of a pain, system is too slow and takes hell lot of time.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> hmm nice...uploading of doc is bit of a pain, system is too slow and takes hell lot of time.


Wts in form 80.. Many ppl mentioned that i need to upload that as well..


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Wts in form 80.. Many ppl mentioned that i need to upload that as well..


do know about that ..;(


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey guys hold on. My mistake. i read correspondence clearly now. Got invitation fr 190. How come even i did nt get ack frm nsw nd they sent me invite?????
> 
> Now i m worried.


pls clarify, did you apply for 190 or 189?
from the thread you mentioned 2 visas.

probably you were invited for 189 thats why you didnt receive acknowledgement


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,

Any acknowledgments today? My documents received on 30th Oct. Still waiting....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Goran said:


> pls clarify, did you apply for 190 or 189?
> from the thread you mentioned 2 visas.
> 
> probably you were invited for 189 thats why you didnt receive acknowledgement


I got invite today fr 190. As i did nt get any ack or approval lttr fr nsw. Directly got invitation.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.... Woowwww


Have You got invitation directly without Ack?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> Have You got invitation directly without Ack?


Yes auspak.. No ack no approval lttr.got invitation today mrng


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes auspak.. No ack no approval lttr.got invitation today mrng


Great:clap2:


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

someone messed up our spreadsheet with the date received


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> someone messed up our spreadsheet with the date received


Every1 please update the doc received date..... 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Sandeep,

Just noticed that you received acknowledgment on 11/13/12 whereas your received date is 11/05/12. How you got acknowledgment so fast man? Is it because of onshore application? There are many applicants still waiting for acknowledgment who had their documents received before 11/5/12 or the sheet is not being updated.


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Every1, Anybody received Approval from NSW for Software Engineer occupation???
I noticed that who ever got the approval they are in Australia (Onshore) not offshore is i am correct? please correct me if i am wrong.




__________________
ACS +ve: September 3 | Software Engineer | NSW SS applied: Oct 22 | NSW SS Doc/ACK Received Oct 25| NSW SS Waiting


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Wts in form 80.. Many ppl mentioned that i need to upload that as well..


Yes Form 80 is very necessary for Visa......fill it manually then scan the form


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good to see our excel sheet, 8 ACK's and 3 approvals..

in SE - 2 ACK's. 

As we assumed before, looks like onshore application are given more importance..

Sandeep, when did you received ACK mail ? today ? b/c my application as well reached on 5th of Nov but no ACK yet. 

- Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Every1 please update the doc received date.....
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


I have updated, mine was changed by some one.

All, Please check and update. Thanks.

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Good to see our excel sheet, 8 ACK's and 3 approvals..
> 
> in SE - 2 ACK's.
> 
> ...



They were processed first in line because they are the first to reach the office since the program opened last Oct 15. Of course, offshore applications coming later because of difficulty in securing demand draft then transit of documents.

I've learned about NSW SS Oct 26, documents ready by Oct 29 but I had delays with the 2 obstacles I mentioned


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Good to see our excel sheet, 8 ACK's and 3 approvals..
> 
> in SE - 2 ACK's.
> 
> ...


Ragu,

I have applied on 26/10/2012 by submitting my documents in person in Sydney office and received my ACK on 13/11/2012.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Ragu,
> 
> I have applied on 26/10/2012 by submitting my documents in person in Sydney office and received my ACK on 13/11/2012.


Ohh okay sandeep, thanks for the clarification. Since received date in our excel sheet had messed up, got confused. Update yours in the sheet when you get chance.

-Ragu


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats Amit and Mani 

Happy to see somebody from our gang got approved :yipee:


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Sme one is keep on changing our excel sheet. I change my details couple of times, but again some one changing the dates. Pls guys don't do tat. V're here to let the others to knw exact situation. Don't make them confuse by changing the dates.

Thanks all for updating the excel sheet


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats Amit and Mani
> 
> Happy to see somebody from our gang got approved :yipee:


Thnxx a lot jay


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

for the acknowledgement response. Is it via EMAIL or in the mail??


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> for the acknowledgement response. Is it via EMAIL or in the mail??


Ack ll come via e mail..
But approvl lttr ll com via post.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I applied as system admin with NSW 262113. SA ran out of spaces. I hope NSW has plenty cause there are plenty of sys admin jobs in NSW!!!!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

AusPak said:


> Yes Form 80 is very necessary for Visa......fill it manually then scan the form


Ok thnxx.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

*need help, its urgent*



Manii said:


> Ok thnxx.


Can any help me to find out ielts requirement in NSW. I scored 6.5 in each band. And my total points is 55. I am software engineer by professional.

I am less of 5 points and i need it by state sponsorship.... Pls help me in this regard


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*6*



sajid021 said:


> Can any help me to find out ielts requirement in NSW. I scored 6.5 in each band. And my total points is 55. I am software engineer by professional.
> 
> I am less of 5 points and i need it by state sponsorship.... Pls help me in this regard


Hi sajid021,

Go ahead! It's 6 for NSW SS right now! You could apply for a SS now, because they lowered their requirement down to 6 on every IELTS module!

Good luck!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Can any help me to find out ielts requirement in NSW. I scored 6.5 in each band. And my total points is 55. I am software engineer by professional.
> 
> I am less of 5 points and i need it by state sponsorship.... Pls help me in this regard


Details are in below website:

business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

You can find all the details in that link, you can post if you have any specific questions.

- Ragu


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks you very much guys, can u pls update me how much time it is taken for ACS to be approved.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Thanks you very much guys, can u pls update me how much time it is taken for ACS to be approved.


its quite fast. 4 weeks is the norm
whats your occupation?


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> its quite fast. 4 weeks is the norm
> whats your occupation?


Thanks dear, i am software engineer


----------



## SangramD (Nov 14, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.... Woowwww


Hi Mani,

Congratulations!! and all the very best for the further process . 
Can you please share the information on how much exact time it took for invitation from the date you sent an application. Also since NSW is now only accepting documents by post wondering if you received invitation via email or post?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

SangramD said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> Congratulations!! and all the very best for the further process .
> Can you please share the information on how much exact time it took for invitation from the date you sent an application. Also since NSW is now only accepting documents by post wondering if you received invitation via email or post?


Thnxx sangram. I applied on 24 oct. last week every1got ack in e mail. Bt i did nt get any ack. day befor yestrday(15) i got invitation in skillselect. I m waiting fr my approval lettr.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

wow so NSW is fast?!?!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> wow so NSW is fast?!?!


Nsw very slow. It happnd only wid me. All my frnds r still waiting.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

they told me 5 weeks!!! and that is fast considering other states are taking more than that!! especially SA at 14 weeks!!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> they told me 5 weeks!!! and that is fast considering other states are taking more than that!! especially SA at 14 weeks!!


Yes as compared to other states Nsw z fast.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Is there any1 got ACK or invitation today?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats Amit and Mani
> 
> Happy to see somebody from our gang got approved :yipee:


thanks and i hope u get ur approval soon..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> thanks and i hope u get ur approval soon..


Hey amiarm still waiting fr approvval lttr


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey amiarm still waiting fr approvval lttr


It took 3 days for me..

Also, as I was not at home so i collected it on 4th day from Post office.

wait till monday and if you still din't get it then call NSW dept asap...

I am hopeful that you will get it today..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> It took 3 days for me..
> 
> Also, as I was not at home so i collected it on 4th day from Post office.
> 
> ...


Today i did nt get nythng. even i called nsw. Lady said i cant say nythng send us mail ll rply back. Its 2 days no rply. They nt piking their ph.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Today i did nt get nythng. even i called nsw. Lady said i cant say nythng send us mail ll rply back. Its 2 days no rply. They nt piking their ph.


hmm even i tried calling them 2 days back for my EOI invitation and no one was picking up the call.

Wait for 1 more day...i reckon.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any ACK Today ??

-Ragu


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Today i did nt get nythng. even i called nsw. Lady said i cant say nythng send us mail ll rply back. Its 2 days no rply. They nt piking their ph.



Mani, how many years of exp you have and whats your ANZSCO COE?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Mani, how many years of exp you have and whats your ANZSCO COE?


I dnt hav ny exp related to my field. My code is 261312 developer prog


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys any ack's or invitations today??


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

from the spreadsheet it looks like they process applications based on dates when documents received... hmmm

or probably someone messed up the sheet again, huh?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Ack letter is great pain I wish NSW could do it online.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Ack letter is great pain I wish NSW could do it online.


They r the most popular n advanced state.... but still accept paper applications and put them in electronic system.... :ranger:

the Financial hub will do this.... what can a person expect from other states.... :boxing:

but they r doing better than them in this... :clap2:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
My agent just confirmed me that he received my acknowledgment yesterday. Date mentioned in email is Nov 12.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

NSW SS approvals are very limited. i think they are keeping only a number of approvals per month...

@Reehan - congratulations, in a few days approval!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope it is going to be changed  Here and there is information about new trend in NSW. For example: 

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

The plan includes an increase in the number of skilled migrants that can be nominated by NSW Trade and Investment each year from the agreed NSW List of Occupations. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) determines the number of skilled migrants that can be nominated.

2012-2013 New South Wales Migration Plan announced - Australia and New Zealand Emigration News

Skilled Migration
A predicted increase in the number of nominated skilled migrants allocated to NSW
A single primary sponsorship list will be developed for the entire of NSW permanent residence visas
The requirements when applying for permanent visas will be streamlined.



Goran said:


> NSW SS approvals are very limited. i think they are keeping only a number of approvals per month...
> 
> @Reehan - congratulations, in a few days approval!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear All,

I have included a new column "Ack mail received date" - Could you please kindly update that as well, so that it will help to calculate in how many days in approximate applicants have received ACK mail. 

Thanks 

- Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> My agent just confirmed me that he received my acknowledgment yesterday. Date mentioned in email is Nov 12.


Congrats Reehan. All the Best.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> from the spreadsheet it looks like they process applications based on dates when documents received... hmmm
> 
> or probably someone messed up the sheet again, huh?


I think most of the ppl have corrected their doc receive date.

Yes, you are right, they are processing based on doc receive date, and I assume that they will delay if the target for that month has reached and will process remaining in following months. But am not sure abt that . Just a guess.

- Ragu.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I think most of the ppl have corrected their doc receive date.
> 
> Yes, you are right, they are processing based on doc receive date, and I assume that they will delay if the target for that month has reached and will process remaining in following months. But am not sure abt that . Just a guess.
> 
> - Ragu.


That's not true... they will approve the applications.... but the invite will come when they have the slot to invite people...

date of approval will be the priority date..... :ranger:


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

I have a query. I have a ICT occupation but a non ICT degree (B.COM). As my degree was non ICT it was not assessed by ACS. 

Could this be the criteria for rejection for NSW SS? Is there anybody else who is in same situation and has applied for SS?

Is it required to have qualification assessed from VETASSES for qualifying for NSW SS?

Didn't thought of this before applying, now I am getting really tensed thinking about it!

Any thoughts?

-hamster


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hamster said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query. I have a ICT occupation but a non ICT degree (B.COM). As my degree was non ICT it was not assessed by ACS.
> 
> ...


Please clarify.

You have been assessed by ACS as 262113 +ve but your degree was not assessed? In my opinion, only you can claim points for your qualification even it is not related to your nominated occupation. As stated in SkillSelect

_You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation._

It all depends however with ACS rules of assessment.

Did you claim points for your qualification? To qualify for points in DIAC you must have +ve degree assessment of your qualifications. Probably you need to have your BA Comm degree assessed.

If you didnt claim points for your qualification, then i need no need to worry


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Please clarify.
> 
> You have been assessed by ACS as 262113 +ve but your degree was not assessed? In my opinion, only you can claim points for your qualification even it is not related to your nominated occupation. As stated in SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Yes, I am claiming points for qualification. But haven't got my B.COM degree assessed from VETASSES. I have seen more than 2 recent cases where DIAC has awarded points to people without the assessment and they have received their grant.

My question is will this affect my NSW SS? Nowhere in the NSW checklist it is mentioned to have qualification assessment. They want degree certificate and transcripts.

However, to be on a safer side I have applied for qualification assessment with VETASSES 2 days back and hoping to get the assessment by dec end. By then if I get my sponsorship from NSW, then I can lodge my VISA with qualification assessment claiming full points.

Right now I am just worried about my SS application.

-hamster


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hamster said:


> Yes, I am claiming points for qualification. But haven't got my B.COM degree assessed from VETASSES. I have seen more than 2 recent cases where DIAC has awarded points to people without the assessment and they have received their grant.
> 
> My question is will this affect my NSW SS? Nowhere in the NSW checklist it is mentioned to have qualification assessment. They want degree certificate and transcripts.
> 
> ...


For all I know they didnt mention about qualification as a requirement. The only thing is that if they they will validate your points claim for qualification even though not assessed by authority because they are also checking if your points total 60.

If you did not claim points for qualification and reached 60, then there is nothing to worry. They recently approve an application without skilled employment.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

*Eligibility*

I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take the risk to apply 885 ?

or should I apply for NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old ?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> For all I know they didnt mention about qualification as a requirement. The only thing is that if they they will validate your points claim for qualification even though not assessed by authority because they are also checking if your points total 60.
> 
> If you did not claim points for qualification and reached 60, then there is nothing to worry. They recently approve an application without skilled employment.


Well, that's a reason to worry, I am claiming points for qualification to reach 60 points. Not sure exactly what is their criteria. But if DIAC can award points for degree without assessment, probably they can do the same as well. Don't have clarification on this.

Fingers x'ed and hope it comes out positive.

-hamster


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hamster said:


> Well, that's a reason to worry, I am claiming points for qualification to reach 60 points. Not sure exactly what is their criteria. But if DIAC can award points for degree without assessment, probably they can do the same as well. Don't have clarification on this.
> 
> Fingers x'ed and hope it comes out positive.
> 
> -hamster


But i can hardly believe that DIAC can award points without degree assessment because I've read on another forum that NSW rejects applications with AQF Diploma because they require Bachelor's Degree (though it was prior to Oct 15 criteria). As we agreed, its nowhere mentioned now.

How will DIAC determine if your qualification is Bachelor, Diploma or etc? Good to be safe that you have your qualification assessed by VETASSESS


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> But i can hardly believe that DIAC can award points without degree assessment because I've read on another forum that NSW rejects applications with AQF Diploma because they require Bachelor's Degree (though it was prior to Oct 15 criteria). As we agreed, its nowhere mentioned now.
> 
> How will DIAC determine if your qualification is Bachelor, Diploma or etc? Good to be safe that you have your qualification assessed by VETASSESS


Well, DIAC does that, I have spoken to couple of members in this forum regarding this -prgopala to name one had similar situation and went ahead with his 189 visa application without his degree assessment from VETASSES and was awarded 15 points and has got his grant.

Regarding the bachelor degree related to the profession criteria, that's no longer required with NSW post 15th October. Only confusion is will they require qualification assessment for degrees or not?

-hamster


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a general question,

for BE Computer science degree from India, is degree assessment from VETASSES required for NSW SS ? or submitting degree certificate and transcripts should be fine ? 

- Ragu


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Friends need yr help

I want to start my skill assessment process, i am software engineer by profession. Please guide me overall process of skill assessment. Does it required specific cv/experiance letter format. If my past experiance letters are not according to their formats, in this case what i need to do.

Thanks


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hamster said:


> Well, DIAC does that, I have spoken to couple of members in this forum regarding this -prgopala to name one had similar situation and went ahead with his 189 visa application without his degree assessment from VETASSES and was awarded 15 points and has got his grant.
> 
> Regarding the bachelor degree related to the profession criteria, that's no longer required with NSW post 15th October. Only confusion is will they require qualification assessment for degrees or not?
> 
> -hamster


anyhow, you have nothing to worry when worse comes to worst you can present qualification assessment from VETASSSES and it's on the way, isn't it?

So relax and wait for Ack letter and approval letter :eyebrows:


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> anyhow, you have nothing to worry when worse comes to worst you can present qualification assessment from VETASSSES and it's on the way, isn't it?
> 
> So relax and wait for Ack letter and approval letter :eyebrows:



Yes, it is on the way, hoping to get it in 4 weeks or so.

Thanks for lifting my spirits mate..!

Hope it all goes well !

-hamster


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Any approval from NSW today for software occupation????????


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Balachandar said:


> I missed a golden opportunity and declined my NSW state sponsorship today. All bcoz of my brilliant agent. Check his great work how agents are in INDIA.
> 
> NSW was firm in stating that they go by evidence of your work
> experience in skills assessment as assessed by ACS only i.e. only
> ...


So, you were declined because you didn't provide enough evidence for your work experience. Or you were denied because you claimed points for more than 5 years of work ex and you were accessed only for 3.9 years of work ex.

Please clarify. 

-hamster


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

hamster said:


> So, you were declined because you didn't provide enough evidence for your work experience. Or you were denied because you claimed points for more than 5 years of work ex and you were accessed only for 3.9 years of work ex.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> -hamster


Yes bcoz,agent presented only present employer reference letter to ACS they assessed present experience and previous experience not assessed and now NSW they are going with as per records and found claiming more points for experience; Hence, declined.......


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Yes bcoz,agent presented only present employer reference letter to ACS they assessed present experience and previous experience not assessed and now NSW they are going with as per records and found claiming more points for experience; Hence, declined.......


Sad to hear about it.

Most of the agents in India are good for nothing.

-hamster


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Yes bcoz of my agent presented only present employer reference letter to ACS they assessed present experience and previous experience not assessed and now NSW they are going with as per records and found claiming more points for experience; Hence, declined.......


Hi, 

Very sorry for your decline 

Just to clarify few things,

Your ACS says that your exp of 3.9 yrs have been accessed suitable for migration ? 

And you have have marked min 5 Yr of exp in NSW Form ? 

I dont see your data in our excel sheet, Which occupation did you appliy for NSW SS, and are you from Offshore / Onshore. ?

- Ragu.


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very sorry for your decline
> 
> ...


yes and offshore...


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> yes and offshore...


Am very sorry for u. I can feel ur pain


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Yes bcoz,agent presented only present employer reference letter to ACS they assessed present experience and previous experience not assessed and now NSW they are going with as per records and found claiming more points for experience; Hence, declined.......


I am pretty much on the same boat, my agent also told me not to worry about the prev exp, they sent only the latest ones. Even though i have around 10 years of exp, they have attached my last two companies proof (+ ACS), which brings to a total of 8yrs (as on today)

Acs evaluation 
First comp - 5.3yrs
Second comp 2.1 (as on Mar 2012),

now i am seriously worried


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, 

I've a doubt here. Actually in my Acs they assessed my work exp. my first co. sent me Australia on 457 subclass after six months I've changed my job in Australia and after 2yrs I came to India as my project was finished. 

My doubt is, in my assessments they mentioned India under my job exp dates. But in my NSW SS application I claimed for Australia experience as well. 

Any way even if they don't consider my Australia exp even I can get 10points for my job experience, but they m8 think that am misleading them. So does it effect to my SS?

Pls guys share ur ideas and drag me out from this confusion.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> I am pretty much on the same boat, my agent also told me not to worry about the prev exp, they sent only the latest ones. Even though i have around 10 years of exp, they have attached my last two companies proof (+ ACS), which brings to a total of 8yrs (as on today)
> 
> Acs evaluation
> First comp - 5.3yrs
> ...


if you claim 8+ years of skilled employment it will be a problem


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

Goran said:


> if you claim 8+ years of skilled employment it will be a problem


But even if they go by ACS, they should consider 5.3 + 2.1(till march) + 0.8 (till today) so this should bring it to 8. Do you think it will be a problem?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> But even if they go by ACS, they should consider 5.3 + 2.1(till march) + 0.8 (till today) so this should bring it to 8. Do you think it will be a problem?


I don't hv knowledge bout acs mentioning difference in onshore or offshore experience.... I think they just assess it for a code... 
If u hv valid docs with u to support ur onshore experience.. you can claim pts for that....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I don't hv knowledge bout acs mentioning difference in onshore or offshore experience.... I think they just assess it for a code...
> If u hv valid docs with u to support ur onshore experience.. you can claim pts for that....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks

No I don't have any onshore exp, I am still working for the same company which was evual by ACS as 2.1 year (as on march), but i have accumlated another 8 months till now, will that not be considered?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> Thanks
> 
> No I don't have any onshore exp, I am still working for the same company which was evual by ACS as 2.1 year (as on march), but i have accumlated another 8 months till now, will that not be considered?



Yes, that will be considered. You have to only show the proof of this extended period by providing them the salary slips.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> Thanks
> 
> No I don't have any onshore exp, I am still working for the same company which was evual by ACS as 2.1 year (as on march), but i have accumlated another 8 months till now, will that not be considered?


Ur acs is valid for 2 years... If u r working in same company... U can claim for pts for that experience..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Ur acs is valid for 2 years... If u r working in same company... U can claim for pts for that experience..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks everyone. Yes I have attached my recent pay slips / reference letters.

One final question, NSW will consider the courier received date or the ack date while evaluating the age? I moved to age bar 33 two days ago. My application received on Nov 8th, till now no ack.

My points table

Age - 30 (age 32, while submitting the application)
Ielts - 0
Exp - 15 (8 yrs, screwed up little bit coz of my agent, though my prev exp letters are not attached, currently NSW can see EXACTLY of 8 yrs exp, not 8+)
Educ - 15

If they skip both - my age / experience, then I am OUT


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes I have attached my recent pay slips / reference letters.
> 
> One final question, NSW will consider the courier received date or the ack date while evaluating the age? I moved to age bar 33 two days ago. My application received on Nov 8th, till now no ack.
> 
> ...


U make it to 60 with ss.... So that's what matters to state while approving ss... 
Age will be evaluated on the day of invite.... Exp till the invite... So 60 threshold will be yours...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys i've couple of doubts here, looking for some one to clarify these

1. Is it better to apply for PCC before getting SS? 

2. Anyone have idea how long will it takes in India to get PCC? 

3. How long AFP (Australian Federal Police) check valid for? I've taken mine a year ago when I moved to India permanently. So is it valid or do I need to again apply for a fresh one?

Pls share ur ideas guys??

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi guys i've couple of doubts here, looking for some one to clarify these
> 
> 1. Is it better to apply for PCC before getting SS?
> 
> ...


--Cheers


----------



## susma (Nov 17, 2012)

*190 nsw ss*

Any one who has a case like me,
Age- 30 points
Master in commerce from australia- 15 points
professional course- 5 points
australia study- 5 points
Total 55 points

I applied nsw ss through my agent on 6th november. Anybody got any notification yet from nsw.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> --Cheers


Thanks Sandeep.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

susma said:


> Any one who has a case like me,
> Age- 30 points
> Master in commerce from australia- 15 points
> professional course- 5 points
> ...


Many of my frnds have same case. They got ack bt waiting fr approval letter.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> --Cheers


Hey sandeep did u hear nythng frm nsw or nt??


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey sandeep did u hear nythng frm nsw or nt??


No Updates Manii 

I hope this coming week I will have something to cheer...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> No Updates Manii
> 
> I hope this coming week I will have something to cheer...


Sure u ll. Gud luck.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> --Cheers


Hey Sandeep..I've a related question. Does the PSK or AFP or FBI allow to re-do your PCCs when the previous one is still valid? For instance, I have Indian PCC already which is valid till 23 Oct 2013. Due to circumstances, if things get delayed, can I apply again for the same PCC, say in August 2013 (before the existing one expires)? I suppose applying is not a problem but will the PSK/AFP/FBI grant such a PCC when there is a valid one already existing? Will this be questioned?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hey Sandeep..I've a related question. Does the PSK or AFP or FBI allow to re-do your PCCs when the previous one is still valid? For instance, I have Indian PCC already which is valid till 23 Oct 2013. Due to circumstances, if things get delayed, can I apply again for the same PCC, say in August 2013 (before the existing one expires)? I suppose applying is not a problem but will the PSK/AFP/FBI grant such a PCC when there is a valid one already existing? Will this be questioned?


You can go for second PCC even if first one is valid. There is no restrictions in obtaining PCC multiple time within a year.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

I booked my medicals for this week but have a question about Indian PCC.

My passport is issued by Indian Consulate of sydney this year and whole Dec month I will be in India so can not apply for my PCC in IHC sydney. Anybody has any idea can I get my PCC from Indian Regional passport office or do i need to get it from sydney office only?

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Questions Guys:

Do you think with these points my sister will be eligible to apply for 190

Age: 25, 30 pts
IELTS: 7, 10 pts
Qualifications: Bachelors Degree (for outside AU), 15
NSW SSS: Registered Nurse, 5

but my sister doesn't have any experience in Nursing yet. if NSW SS is only through points do you think she will be approved?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> Questions Guys:
> 
> Do you think with these points my sister will be eligible to apply for 190
> 
> ...


I don't think there will be any prob... But if there will be exp person then pref will be given to that person.... 
She might have to clear some certification to get ss approved....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I booked my medicals for this week but have a question about Indian PCC.
> 
> My passport is issued by Indian Consulate of sydney this year and whole Dec month I will be in India so can not apply for my PCC in IHC sydney. Anybody has any idea can I get my PCC from Indian Regional passport office or do i need to get it from sydney office only?
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.


If the address on passport is of aus... Then they won't give Pcc in a day... You have to apply it in psk near by to ur hometown... They will initiate police verification... If u can expedite that.. u can get Pcc early...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I don't think there will be any prob... But if there will be exp person then pref will be given to that person....
> She might have to clear some certification to get ss approved....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum



I think there is a loophole in the NSW SS criteria for not mentioning professional work experience and also on ACS for assessing skills as suitable even without professional experience. Or probably qualification must be from Australia?

I've read the assessing organization for nurses, they require 3 years of skilled employment to be assessed as suitable. Whereas in NSW SS, if you reached IELTS 7, with a Bachelors degree and right age you can be qualified.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> I think there is a loophole in the NSW SS criteria for not mentioning professional work experience and also on ACS for assessing skills as suitable even without professional experience.
> 
> I've read the assessing organization for nurses, they require 3 years of skilled employment to be assessed as suitable. Whereas in NSW SS, if you reached IELTS 7, with a Bachelors degree and right age you can be qualified.


May be you hvn't read it properly... They hv mentioned the skill assessment required... N ielts for skill assessment... So if a person can't get the skills assessed... NSW won't be granting ss....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

My friendvhad sent a mail to NSW to seek the criteria for ss... They have said exp n ielts r required as per the assessment... For them if its mentioned in occupation list.. they require otherws nt....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> My friendvhad sent a mail to NSW to seek the criteria for ss... They have said exp n ielts r required as per the assessment... For them if its mentioned in occupation list.. they require otherws nt....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


We have one of the forumers approved for NSW SS with 0 yrs of experience. 
ACS can assess qualifications against a nominated occupation even without employment experience.

I'm really confused


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> We have one of the forumers approved for NSW SS with 0 yrs of experience.
> ACS can assess qualifications against a nominated occupation even without employment experience.
> 
> I'm really confused


It totally depends on the assessing authorities... Whether they require exp or not to assess u in a code... 
So don't confuse urself... To get ss a person need assessment... For assessment criterion can be different...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Goran said:


> We have one of the forumers approved for NSW SS with 0 yrs of experience.
> ACS can assess qualifications against a nominated occupation even without employment experience.
> 
> I'm really confused


U ri8 i m that person. My assessimg authority is ACS md they dnt need ny exp to assess ur degree. only qualification z req.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've a question. Need some clarification. 

In my EOI for this question where do u prefer to stay if an employer sponser to u? Do I need to fill only NSW if I apply for NSW SS? 

Or can I select all states here including NSW? 

Help me guys, actually I selected all states. But one of my said if i apply to NSW I need to select only NSW. Is it r8?


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've a question. Need some clarification.
> 
> ...


If u have planned to apply for other states, of course you may select them in your eoi. But I wonder why you selected all the states, becos its highly unlikely that you will apply for all of them.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> If the address on passport is of aus... Then they won't give Pcc in a day... You have to apply it in psk near by to ur hometown... They will initiate police verification... If u can expedite that.. u can get Pcc early...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks,,nav.mahajan

I am here for next 3 weeks so lets see how it works out.. also address in my passport is still of my hometown so it would be easy for me to get one from India as well.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Any new ACK/Approval from NSW ??


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Not yet, hopefully this week we will get some more ACK. I have applied on 31st Oct and still waiting for it.


----------



## anupsharma (Nov 19, 2012)

*nsw state sponsorship*

hey guys,

I have a bit of a dilemma applying for nsw state sponsorship. Actually i am planning to apply through my wife's skill as a general Accountant and me as a spouse. I have also recently finished my degree in accounting and have ielts test result in december. My wife had her ielts done and got 6 each in every module. We have altogether 50 points for now excluding ss 5 points. 
To claim for spouse skill i need 6 each in ielts. I am just wondering if we could apply for SS with 50points now and submit my ielts result later in two weeks time. i also heard they give us 90 days to submit EOI. Please help me i am in a big mess.

Thanks


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

I believe Ielts doc is very important, if you submit without it, thy may reject it (may not get back to you for clarification, It happened to one of my friend)


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

anupsharma said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma applying for nsw state sponsorship. Actually i am planning to apply through my wife's skill as a general Accountant and me as a spouse. I have also recently finished my degree in accounting and have ielts test result in december. My wife had her ielts done and got 6 each in every module. We have altogether 50 points for now excluding ss 5 points.
> To claim for spouse skill i need 6 each in ielts. I am just wondering if we could apply for SS with 50points now and submit my ielts result later in two weeks time. i also heard they give us 90 days to submit EOI. Please help me i am in a big mess.
> ...


yes, you can apply for NSW SS but need a lot of luck 

While submitting the NSW form claim partner skills points which will make your total to 60 points with SS included.

so you can submit your application without EOI number and then wait for approval, if it comes then at the time of invitation you must have 60 points.

NOTE: While claiming for partner skill points you do not need to show any proofs of your partner like IELTS/ Skill assessment or work exp. during NSW SS process.

Hope this help..


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Any new ACK/Approval from NSW ??


Last week I sent a mail to nsw trade & investment. At last today I got a mail stating that next week I'll get a receipt in mail. Donna wt's happening. Worrying


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Mani....

You said in a port that many of your friends applied for NSW SS...... What is the Count mate?????? just curious......


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Last week I sent a mail to nsw trade & investment. At last today I got a mail stating that next week I'll get a receipt in mail. Donna wt's happening. Worrying


Thanks for the update. I sent an email today, not sure when they will respond. 

Did they mean ack email or outcome mail ? 

- Ragu.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Thanks,,nav.mahajan
> 
> I am here for next 3 weeks so lets see how it works out.. also address in my passport is still of my hometown so it would be easy for me to get one from India as well.


Hi amiarm. Did u get ur approval lttr as registerd post or as normal post??


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks for the update. I sent an email today, not sure when they will respond.
> 
> Did they mean ack email or outcome mail ?
> 
> - Ragu.


They didn't mention that. They said they will forward receipt. Even I am worrying whether that is ack or invite. Almost 5 days back I sent them a mail n today they respond.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mani....
> 
> You said in a port that many of your friends applied for NSW SS...... What is the Count mate?????? just curious......


I no 6 friends who applied fr NSW. They hav their own frnds who also applied fr nsw.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hi Guys...finally some news from NSW! I got my acknowledgement email a few minutes back. The docs reached their office on 30th Oct but they have officially recorded the date as 31 Oct in their letter. Lets see how long it takes now. I might receive my 189 invite before they approve the sponsorship though


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Guys...finally some news from NSW! I got my acknowledgement email a few minutes back. The docs reached their office on 30th Oct but they have officially recorded the date as 31 Oct in their letter. Lets see how long it takes now. I might receive my 189 invite before they approve the sponsorship though


Cool. At least u heard sme thing 4m dem.


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Guys...finally some news from NSW! I got my acknowledgement email a few minutes back. The docs reached their office on 30th Oct but they have officially recorded the date as 31 Oct in their letter. Lets see how long it takes now. I might receive my 189 invite before they approve the sponsorship though




I have received ACK on 25/10/2012 still waiting for approval. Don't be excite that if you get ACK that dose not mean that you will get sponsorship.... hope for the best and wait another 6 weeks for result.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> I have received ACK on 25/10/2012 still waiting for approval. Don't be excite that if you get ACK that dose not mean that you will get sponsorship.... hope for the best and wait another 6 weeks for result.


Haha smartgirl no excitement about ACK but if you go back to the early pages of this thread, you will realize a lot of us were left clueless by NSW about even receiving the application safely. Till today, I didn't have an idea if my application even reached the right office! Many are still clueless. So the fact that the ACK finally came is in itself a relief..although now it seems like it will be a waste to apply for NSW as I am likely to get the 189 invite on Dec 1st


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Goran said:


> Questions Guys:
> 
> Do you think with these points my sister will be eligible to apply for 190
> 
> ...


I think this is not a problem provided that She has positive skill assessment


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Haha smartgirl no excitement about ACK but if you go back to the early pages of this thread, you will realize a lot of us were left clueless by NSW about even receiving the application safely. Till today, I didn't have an idea if my application even reached the right office! Many are still clueless. So the fact that the ACK finally came is in itself a relief..although now it seems like it will be a waste to apply for NSW as I am likely to get the 189 invite on Dec 1st




That's great I am also in the same boat let's hope for the best and receive invitation before 21st December 2012.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Guys...finally some news from NSW! I got my acknowledgement email a few minutes back. The docs reached their office on 30th Oct but they have officially recorded the date as 31 Oct in their letter. Lets see how long it takes now. I might receive my 189 invite before they approve the sponsorship though


My docs reached to their office on 30th.. but the doc date they have mentioned in 12/11... :confused2:

for you is it written Oct 31st....??????? :boxing:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
NSW updated their occupation list. I could not find any difference except a new region "Orana" is added. All IT occupations are there. Cheers


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> My docs reached to their office on 30th.. but the doc date they have mentioned in 12/11... :confused2:
> 
> for you is it written Oct 31st....??????? :boxing:


Yes for me it is written 31st October...

I dunno...it seems that there is NO proper way or procedure in the way they do things...it is all haphazard and without any basis


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> NSW updated their occupation list. I could not find any difference except a new region "Orana" is added. All IT occupations are there. Cheers


:clap2:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Tried to access new link but it seems they are still updating as I am unable to open it.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

here you can get it 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-19.11.12.pdf

Also what is the frequency of NSW updating this list as i plan to go for IELTS in Dec.
So will apply in DEC only but what if they change list in dec and take my occupation out of the list.

MY ACS is in progress as systems administrator.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear all,

I sent my docs for NSW SS and it reached as well. I have submitted below docs as a Payroll proof. Though its Optional, am worried if these docs should be fine enough. ??

I submitted 3 Pay slips from current employer and 2 Pay slips from my previous employer. 

Am thinking that I could have included Bank statements and Form 16. But some how in the hurry, I missed to include. 

- Ragu.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

You never know when they update the list. Considering the number of applications they received in Oct and Nov chances are that certain occupations will reach their quota by end of year.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I sent my docs for NSW SS and it reached as well. I have submitted below docs as a Payroll proof. Though its Optional, am worried if these docs should be fine enough. ??
> 
> ...


Ragu,

As they mentioned it as optional, until you have a clear documents on your work experience and all your employment history, its more than enough for them. So dont worry yaar... Relax...


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

The website for New South wales mention 6 each in IELTS. However some occupations might have higher requirement


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> Ragu,
> 
> As they mentioned it as optional, until you have a clear documents on your work experience and all your employment history, its more than enough for them. So dont worry yaar... Relax...


Alright, Thanks Akhash


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

hi, anybody received approval letter from NSW recently???? I am eagerly waiting............. from 25th October


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys,

1) Can you please guide me can I apply for NSW nomination if i have 55 points only ? 

2) More over i just downloaded the their revised occupation list on the column of subclass 190 visa they just marked the crossed for each occupation ?

can you guys explain both of the queries ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> 1) Can you please guide me can I apply for NSW nomination if i have 55 points only ?
> 
> ...


U can apply with 55 points. NSW sponser u 5 points. So all together it will be 60. 

I think for marked professions they're giving sponsorship. I'm nt sure am jus assuming,


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I though we are receiving ACK mail according to date wise, but few of us whose appl was received on 30th and 31st Oct have not received ACK.  not sure how applications are being processed and whats happening there 


- Ragu.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I though we are receiving ACK mail according to date wise, but few of us whose appl was received on 30th and 31st Oct have not received ACK.  not sure how applications are being processed and whats happening there
> 
> - Ragu.


Hi Raghu, 

One of my friends friend got invited last week for NSW. Even his docs reached on 30th I think. But in our cases things r different. Even in our forum manii got invited without ack. Dunno wt's nsw is doing n their criteria. Confused


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> One of my friends friend got invited last week for NSW. Even his docs reached on 30th I think. But in our cases things r different. Even in our forum manii got invited without ack. Dunno wt's nsw is doing n their criteria. Confused


Hi,

I have applied for the nsw immi. My Ielts was 7 each but I am only 23 years old. However, I have assessed my Bachlor and Master done from aus under Analyst programmer. I still hold 55 points because of being 23, will I be able to have sponsorship or should I keep struggling for IELTS 8 ?? Any hope ??

Also, I would appreciate if someone can tell me how to look at my previous posts ?Sorry, I am new here.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Goran said:


> For all I know they didnt mention about qualification as a requirement. The only thing is that if they they will validate your points claim for qualification even though not assessed by authority because they are also checking if your points total 60.
> 
> If you did not claim points for qualification and reached 60, then there is nothing to worry. They recently approve an application without skilled employment.


I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take the risk to apply 885 ?

or should I apply for NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> One of my friends friend got invited last week for NSW. Even his docs reached on 30th I think. But in our cases things r different. Even in our forum manii got invited without ack. Dunno wt's nsw is doing n their criteria. Confused


I guess we both have similar profile, app reached on 5th and similar exp.. You have 6.8 yr of exp for which ACS done or it's over all??

Also few applications which were reached on 2nd nov got acks.. No clue .. 

Wll see , we have to receive ack this week.. 

- ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I guess we both have similar profile, app reached on 5th and similar exp.. You have 6.8 yr of exp for which ACS done or it's over all??
> 
> Also few applications which were reached on 2nd nov got acks.. No clue ..
> 
> ...


Hi Raghu,

Ya v both r on same boats. According to Acs my experience is 6.4 yrs. 

Dunno abt ack's. confusing


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the nsw immi. My Ielts was 7 each but I am only 23 years old. However, I have assessed my Bachlor and Master done from aus under Analyst programmer. I still hold 55 points because of being 23, will I be able to have sponsorship or should I keep struggling for IELTS 8 ?? Any hope ??
> 
> Also, I would appreciate if someone can tell me how to look at my previous posts ?Sorry, I am new here.


I think you should get sponsorship, b.c with SS ( +5 ) you will have 60 points which is the criteria.. So I believe there should not be any problem in your case, unless there is any issue in the documents.

- Ragu


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

So far one cannot notice any trend or procedure that NSW is following for ACK at least. My only take on this is that various "receivers" of the documents (like jacinta, josip, ann etc) placed our courier envelopes one on top of each other whenever they felt like (maybe as soon as they received it or during lunch time or whenever they left their desks) and we are being "acknowledged" based on the order of the pile of all our couriers. That is why, in my opinion, although there is no such order in which ACK is being given, it is somewhat in date-wise order, barring a few exceptions. The exceptions are cos the "receivers" placed the envelopes on the pile late or mixed it up. My two cents


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,
Did anyone with IELTS score of 6.5 received approval on NSW state sponsorship?

I have 6.5 IELTS, submitted EOI, but never received any invite for EOI from NSW. I will apply for SS by this weekend. 
Just wanted to know if anyone received state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6.5?


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello,
> Did anyone with IELTS score of 6.5 received approval on NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> I have 6.5 IELTS, submitted EOI, but never received any invite for EOI from NSW. I will apply for SS by this weekend.
> Just wanted to know if anyone received state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6.5?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Good luck!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Still only 3 approvals for NSW SS?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hi amiarm. Did u get ur approval lttr as registerd post or as normal post??


registered post.....they only send letter thru registered post.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello,
> Did anyone with IELTS score of 6.5 received approval on NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> I have 6.5 IELTS, submitted EOI, but never received any invite for EOI from NSW. I will apply for SS by this weekend.
> Just wanted to know if anyone received state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6.5?


I have 6.5 score and received invite for 190 from NSW....


----------



## samaloo (Nov 16, 2012)

*So upset*

I was trying to get IELTS 7 in all band but it was really difficult specially in Writing Part. You can not Imagine how I really got surprised when I saw that NSW needs 6 in each point and I gathered all the documents very soon and send them for my brother in sydney to include a 300$ check in it and deliver it to NSW
And now after more than one month that my brother hasnt received the packet TNT post today said that they have lost itttttttttttttttttt ((((((((((((((((((((((((
I am really so angry  they told him you can complain  
I was dreaming to receive my invitation by this time but now (((((((((((( This delay absolutely is a (((((((
Thanks for listening to me , I just wanted to express my feeling and also recommend you not to trust to these express post services ((


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


Congrats !!

So finally all good for you. But it seems they went for sleep after that. No updates from them.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> So finally all good for you. But it seems they went for sleep after that. No updates from them.


Thnxx. Yea evrythng z gud nw. Waitng fr grant. 

It seems dat evry1 z sleeping in NSW office. Today they send me rply that u ll get ur ack in coming weeks. They dumb dnt no dat i got appeoval lttr.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Thnxx. Yea evrythng z gud nw. Waitng fr grant.
> 
> It seems dat evry1 z sleeping in NSW office. Today they send me rply that u ll get ur ack in coming weeks. They dumb dnt no dat i got appeoval lttr.


Manii....
Ur known got ack from NSW or not????

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


congrats ....lodge your visa asap now..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


Contests Mani, All d best.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Manii....
> Ur known got ack from NSW or not????
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Yes they got ack.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> congrats ....lodge your visa asap now..


Already lodged on 16.. All docs uploaded . Jst waiting fr grant..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any acks today? Sent an email to nsw yesterday asking for when can we expect ack mail for applications reached on 5th of nov.. They responded today saying that I wll get ack next week or so .. 

-Ragu


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Already lodged on 16.. All docs uploaded . Jst waiting fr grant..


Are you done with your medicals and PCC/AFP?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> Are you done with your medicals and PCC/AFP?


Yes..


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Manii said:


> Thnxx. Yea evrythng z gud nw. Waitng fr grant.
> 
> It seems dat evry1 z sleeping in NSW office. Today they send me rply that u ll get ur ack in coming weeks. They dumb dnt no dat i got appeoval lttr.


Manii, Payment receipt and acknowledgement is same or different?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes they got ack.


Do you know the date... when they got it?????? :confused2:


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, anybody received approval from NSW today????????? I am eagerly waiting from 25/10/2012. I received ack mail from NSW on 25/10/2012 but after that no news from NSW. Donno wht they are doing??????????

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Do you know the date... when they got it?????? :confused2:


I guess on 8 oct


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> I guess on 8 oct


Kindly let people know on forum... when they get approvals.. so that we can see some trends... :juggle: :confused2:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Kindly let people know on forum... when they get approvals.. so that we can see some trends... :juggle: :confused2:


Sure i ll. they all waiting fr approval.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

samaloo said:


> I was trying to get IELTS 7 in all band but it was really difficult specially in Writing Part. You can not Imagine how I really got surprised when I saw that NSW needs 6 in each point and I gathered all the documents very soon and send them for my brother in sydney to include a 300$ check in it and deliver it to NSW
> And now after more than one month that my brother hasnt received the packet TNT post today said that they have lost itttttttttttttttttt ((((((((((((((((((((((((
> I am really so angry  they told him you can complain
> I was dreaming to receive my invitation by this time but now (((((((((((( This delay absolutely is a (((((((
> Thanks for listening to me , I just wanted to express my feeling and also recommend you not to trust to these express post services ((


I'm sorry for u. Still u've time, if u want u can apply


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Any acks today? Sent an email to nsw yesterday asking for when can we expect ack mail for applications reached on 5th of nov.. They responded today saying that I wll get ack next week or so ..
> 
> -Ragu


Oh they were so quick. In my case i sent 6days back and they responded yesterday


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Hi, anybody received approval from NSW today????????? I am eagerly waiting from 25/10/2012. I received ack mail from NSW on 25/10/2012 but after that no news from NSW. Donno wht they are doing??????????
> 
> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


Whats your occupation ? 

Your data is there in our excel sheet ? 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Oh they were so quick. In my case i sent 6days back and they responded yesterday


I think they started to work from yesterday hahaha.. hence you got response and for me as well. 

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I think they started to work from yesterday hahaha.. hence you got response and for me as well.
> 
> - Ragu[/QUOTE
> 
> M8 be


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Friend...

i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


Cool. Wen did u send ur docs?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


Hi umesh,

Could u pls add ur details in our excel sheet. Thanks


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

mandanapu said:


> Cool. Wen did u send ur docs?


on 23rd Oct


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


Great


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


Cool, Congrats Umesh. All d Best. :clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


What is the application date written in your ACk letter.???????


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> What is the application date written in your ACk letter.???????


they have written yesterday's date it self(19/11/2012).. i am little bit surprise about that....


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

mandanapu said:


> Hi umesh,
> 
> Could u pls add ur details in our excel sheet. Thanks


i had already updated dear...


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

raghalan said:


> Cool, Congrats Umesh. All d Best. :clap2:


Thank you


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


Congratulations Umesh.. lane:

Please update this doc https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Got ACk today and wish to get approval letter quickly


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Got ACk today and wish to get approval letter quickly


Not getting even a single clue... how r they processing the application and in which order...... it's really confusing :confused2:


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Not getting even a single clue... how r they processing the application and in which order...... it's really confusing :confused2:


Nav...I posted this yesterday and will repeat it today 

So far one cannot notice any trend or procedure that NSW is following for ACK at least. My only take on this is that various "receivers" of the documents (like jacinta, josip, ann etc) placed our courier envelopes one on top of each other whenever they felt like (maybe as soon as they received it or during lunch time or whenever they left their desks) and this is now a HUGE pile with all the applications. We are being "acknowledged" based on the order of the pile of all our couriers. That is why, in my opinion, although there is no such order in which ACK is being given, it is somewhat in date-wise order, barring a few exceptions. The exceptions are cos the "receivers" placed the envelopes on the pile late or mixed it up. May sound silly, but thats my two cents on this!


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Not getting even a single clue... how r they processing the application and in which order...... it's really confusing :confused2:


Yea, they are pretty slow and I waited for 20 days just to get ACK and don't know how long should I need to wait for approval letter.

I think based on spreadsheet data they might be working based on date


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Nav...I posted this yesterday and will repeat it today
> 
> in date-wise order, barring a few exceptions. The exceptions are cos the "receivers" placed the envelopes on the pile late or mixed it up. May sound silly, but thats my two cents on this!


Even the ACK date is also not consistent... some are getting the application/ACK date same.... 

For few they are different.... the whole process is haphazard...


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


Congratulations!!

May I know when did you apply for it ? I have applied through a migration agent on 4th November and apparently, he has not received any acknowledgement yet.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

There is actually a trend if you will notice. Almost all the October docs delivered applicants received the ACK. Some of them might not have updated the spreadsheet.

Now, it slowly creeping for Nov docs applicants.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Do they prefer Skills ? I mean is it possible that they have a quota for every profession and they may approve their files accordingly ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Do they prefer Skills ? I mean is it possible that they have a quota for every profession and they may approve their files accordingly ?


No one knows their criteria and even no one is understanding on what basis they r sending ack's and giving invitations. Simply we have to wait for our turn patiently.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I have applied through a migration agent and to be honest, I doubt all the agents.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

samaloo said:


> I was trying to get IELTS 7 in all band but it was really difficult specially in Writing Part. You can not Imagine how I really got surprised when I saw that NSW needs 6 in each point and I gathered all the documents very soon and send them for my brother in sydney to include a 300$ check in it and deliver it to NSW
> And now after more than one month that my brother hasnt received the packet TNT post today said that they have lost itttttttttttttttttt ((((((((((((((((((((((((
> I am really so angry  they told him you can complain
> I was dreaming to receive my invitation by this time but now (((((((((((( This delay absolutely is a (((((((
> Thanks for listening to me , I just wanted to express my feeling and also recommend you not to trust to these express post services ((


Oh very sorry to hear that. Don't worry, don't loose heart, try again soon with genuine posts.

I am sure you ll get through  You are in my prayers 

Cheers


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I have applied through a migration agent and to be honest, I doubt all the agents.


Ofcourse most of d Agents misleads their clients. Bt sometimes we have to trust dem. so don't worry. Everything vl b fine


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
Do we have latest word on processing times. My agent told me 6-12 weeks processing time? Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> Do we have latest word on processing times. My agent told me 6-12 weeks processing time? Anyone know if this is true?


No idea but that m8 be true. Bcoz even couple of members in our forum didn't get their ack's one who applied on 25th of last mnth.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Mandanapu,

I noticed you have updated our excel sheet, You got ACK ? 

Cool man, Congrats.. 

When did you get Ack.. I mean at what time ? and r u in India or Onshore ? 

All d best 

- Ragu.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Mandanapu,
> 
> I noticed you have updated our excel sheet, You got ACK ?
> 
> ...


Hi Raghu,

No, I haven't got ack Raghu. Some one changed our excel sheet, just I seen it and updated again. 

I'm in India and I worked in Melbourne for 2.8yrs. I'll let u knw if I get any kind of communication from NSW.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> No, I haven't got ack Raghu. Some one changed our excel sheet, just I seen it and updated again.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Not sure who is playing with our data..

Anyways.. lets wait 

- Ragu.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hmm... Not sure who is playing with our data..
> 
> Anyways.. lets wait
> 
> - Ragu.


Ya. Some one is keep on changing. Couple of days ago I complained abt this in our forum.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> Do we have latest word on processing times. My agent told me 6-12 weeks processing time? Anyone know if this is true?


MY gut feeling is that for the applicants whose docs reached before the first few days of Nov, they will receive a result within 3-4 weeks after their ACK. Lets see


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> MY gut feeling is that for the applicants whose docs reached before the first few days of Nov, they will receive a result within 3-4 weeks after their ACK. Lets see


hi VolatileVortex, I called NSW today n found they receive alots of applications and there is no standard processing time. The lady which I spoke she was not ready to revel the approx date for approval in this month.

Be ready for long delay...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my approval letter today...:clap2:


yaaaayyyyy.... partyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Got Ack*

After waiting 21 days I got acknowledgement today with Tax Invoice attached with it . I think it will take another 20 days I guess for getting approval. fingers croseed :juggle:

I see one thing, though there are so many applications, whenever our DD or cheque processes we will get our acknowledgment. Also, they will arrange the applications in the order of date. 

-Rams


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Rams.., all the best. 

I think SE group is going as per date received.. Except one doc reached on 29th oct ( rupinder ) for which I don't see any ack date..

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congratz Rams.., all the best.
> 
> I think SE group is going as per date received.. Except one doc reached on 29th oct ( rupinder ) for which I don't see any ack date..


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ramoz said:


> After waiting 21 days I got acknowledgement today with Tax Invoice attached with it . I think it will take another 20 days I guess for getting approval. fingers croseed :juggle:
> 
> I see one thing, though there are so many applications, whenever our DD or cheque processes we will get our acknowledgment. Also, they will arrange the applications in the order of date.
> 
> -Rams


Congrats Ramoz. I think they speed up their process


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I got the information from one of the guy in Sydney that, every one who applies for SS with all the eligibility criteria met will get the Approval within 20-30 days from the date of acknowledgment. If you get an acknowledgment 7-10 days before EOI round, you will get SS Approval and Invitation after the Next EOI round. Why because, there are so many firms looking for skilled people which are in lack currently.

In addition to this, Canada is going to open its skilled applications in January and so Australia is speeding up the process so that the people wont divert to Canada.

So keep an eye on your inbox :ranger:

-Rams


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Congrats Ramoz. I think they speed up their process


Is there a way to check if our DD got cleared or not ?

- Ragu


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

*Minimum experience required*

Its not related to IELTS, but i have a question regarding the minimum experience required for ICT occupations. The last time i saw, it was 3 years of recent experience for NSW. Is it still the same or has it increased now?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Its not related to IELTS, but i have a question regarding the minimum experience required for ICT occupations. The last time i saw, it was 3 years of recent experience for NSW. Is it still the same or has it increased now?


No specific experience required only the req of positive Skill assessment


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Any more ACK's or Approvals today???? :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ACK mails are now being sent to Docs Received on Nov 2nd. Our batch is next! Nov 5th submissions! But approvals are very slow


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Any Approval today for NSW SS?????????


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> Any Approval today for NSW SS?????????


none. only 1 ack


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Goran said:


> none. only 1 ack




I am eagerly waiting for Approval from 25th October. Don't know how long we need to wait??????


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

smart Girl said:


> I am eagerly waiting for Approval from 25th October. Don't know how long we need to wait??????


Is it true from the spreadsheet that you received the ACK email 25th Oct?
They said from 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Goran said:


> Is it true from the spreadsheet that you received the ACK email 25th Oct?
> They said from 4 to 6 weeks


Official mail from NSW not mentioned processing time for SS.....

*Thank you for the application for NSW Government State/Territory sponsorship for visa subclass 190 lodged on behalf of your client that was received by this office on 25/10/2012.

File number 12/XXXX has been allocated and should be used in future correspondence.

This an official receipt of your client’s application. NSW Business and Skilled Migration will contact you if any further information is required or to advise of the outcome of this application.

Please be assured of the NSW Government’s interest in attracting eligible migrants who intend to live in and contribute to NSW. To find out more about NSW, please visit Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW.

King regards


Lily Cheung
NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
9338 6692 (tp)
9338 6728 (fax)
[email protected]
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 
*


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Goran said:


> that explains why you are applying for SS while analyst/programmers i think is in the SOL and eligible for 189 visa


HI Anjali

My name is vinil and i am currently working in Dubai from past 3 years as office administrator, so i would like to know under which S.O.L i can apply or which one will suit my current job the best.. Hope you can help me out with this and i have also mentioned my current job profile for your reference.

My Current Job Profile:
Preparing the Invoices on a daily basis; co-ordinating with the sales team and Customers; Placing orders with our international suppliers; checking of all shipping documents and co-ordinating with the clearing agents to clear the consignments here in dubai; Incharge of Logistics team in the company; Managing H.R Files and so on.. 

With this will i be able to apply for any of the visa??

Thanks in advance 

Vinil


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

What is the link to the excel file where people update their NSW processing ?

APURV


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

amiarm said:


> congrats ....lodge your visa asap now..


DO you have 60 points with NSW ss or without it ?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> What is the link to the excel file where people update their NSW processing ?
> 
> APURV


here you go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Seniors,

Silly question. Dose NSW SS include Sydney? Can we work in Sydney when we will arrive there?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Are we meant to apply for EOI now or wait till NSW state sponsorship ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zakirulq said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Silly question. Dose NSW SS include Sydney? Can we work in Sydney when we will arrive there?


Yes. thats right.

- Ragu


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear All,

Just got the approval letter. Here is my details:

NSW SS Sent (DHL) : 25th Oct, 12
Application Arrived : 29th Oct, 12
ACK Received : 30th Oct, 12
Approval Issued : 15th Nov, 12
Postal Received : 21st Nov, 12

Analyst Programmer with 8+ years of Experience
IELTS 6 in each



I read this thread everyday, spent long hours by reading your posting to get better understanding and to less my stress.

Thank you guys.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got the approval letter. Here is my details:
> 
> ...


Congrats loonq, 

Good that you have received ACK very next day as soon as your app reached there..

R u an onshore applicant ? 

Please input your details in our excel sheet with EOI invitation details. Thanks. 

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got the approval letter. Here is my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That is quite fast. Can you input your details on our spreadsheet? thank you

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats loonq,
> 
> Good that you have received ACK very next day as soon as your app reached there..
> 
> ...



Dear Ragu,

No, I am offshore. I am from Dhaka. My observation is their system get stuck from 30th Oct. Documents received after 29th did not get ack right away.

May be they were not ready for the high quantity of response. 

But, don't worry guys, everyone will get nominated, ack does not matter.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

zakirulq said:


> Dear Ragu,
> 
> No, I am offshore. I am from Dhaka. My observation is their system get stuck from 30th Oct. Documents received after 29th did not get ack right away.
> 
> ...


Dear Zakirulq,

Hey I am from Dhaka too. Ok, so you did apply on the same day. good. Yes i totally agree with your response.

Thanks


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I got the information from one of the guy in Sydney that, every one who applies for SS with all the eligibility criteria met will get the Approval within 20-30 days from the date of acknowledgment. If you get an acknowledgment 7-10 days before EOI round, you will get SS Approval and Invitation after the Next EOI round. Why because, there are so many firms looking for skilled people which are in lack currently.
> 
> In addition to this, Canada is going to open its skilled applications in January and so Australia is speeding up the process so that the people wont divert to Canada.
> 
> ...


Thanx for d info Ramoz


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Is there a way to check if our DD got cleared or not ?
> 
> - Ragu


S Raghu. If u've photocopy of ur d.d, u just go to ur bank where u've taken d d.d and ask dem whether its cleared r still in pending. Bank vl tel u d details.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got the approval letter. Here is my details:
> 
> ...


Congrats loonq


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got the approval letter. Here is my details:
> 
> ...



Can u tell me Bank draft to be issued in favor of NSW Trade & Investment" or " Trade & Investment NSW"


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got the approval letter. Here is my details:
> 
> ...



Can u tell me Bank draft to be issued in favor of "NSW Trade & Investment" or " Trade & Investment NSW"


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Can u tell me Bank draft to be issued in favor of "NSW Trade & Investment" or " Trade & Investment NSW"


Hi ils2_fly,

it was "Industry & Investment NSW". Neither of your options.

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi ils2_fly,
> 
> it was "Industry & Investment NSW". Neither of your options.
> 
> Thanks





mandanapu said:


> Congrats loonq


What I hv observed till now for offshore applicants is... They are approving on the basis of experience... 
Bout Onshore there r trends that... They r on date basis... Received till date.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi ils2_fly,
> 
> it was "Industry & Investment NSW". Neither of your options.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> S Raghu. If u've photocopy of ur d.d, u just go to ur bank where u've taken d d.d and ask dem whether its cleared r still in pending. Bank vl tel u d details.


Hmm.. Thanks Mandanapu, Wll try that option.. first let me call customer care of my Bank.. I have photo copy of my DD.. I will ask if it is cleared, If they dont find the information, I will go to Bank.. 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear friends,

Any ACK or Approvals today ? 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw FreeFlyAll updated his Ack Date.

Congrats FreeFlyAll.. 

So, all under 2nd Nov in SE group as per our excel sheet got ACKs.. 

Next turn 5th Nov..

Guys be ready 

- Ragu.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I saw FreeFlyAll updated his Ack Date.
> 
> Congrats FreeFlyAll..
> 
> ...


as per my observation...... for Offshore applicants... NSW is considering experience.... 

LoonQ and my application reached on same date..... he has more experience than me 8+.... I have 7... His application is approved for analyst programmer.... mine is still stuck... :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I saw FreeFlyAll updated his Ack Date.
> 
> Congrats FreeFlyAll..
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am 'FreeFlyAll'. Yes, I just got the Ack letter this morning. Hope the approval letter would be quicker.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hmm.. Thanks Mandanapu, Wll try that option.. first let me call customer care of my Bank.. I have photo copy of my DD.. I will ask if it is cleared, If they dont find the information, I will go to Bank..
> 
> - Ragu


Pls lemme knw Raghu if customer care guys solved ur prob. Booz I forgot to take photocopy of my d.d. So I don't have option visit d branch. If c.c guys solve ur prob den certainly I'll cal dem n find out whether mine is cleared r nt

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> as per my observation...... for Offshore applicants... NSW is considering experience....
> 
> LoonQ and my application reached on same date..... he has more experience than me 8+.... I have 7... His application is approved for analyst programmer.... mine is still stuck... :juggle: :juggle:


LoonQ got ack letter on 30th Oct, but you got it on 12th Nov(right?), I really want to know what they were doing during that two weeks. Maybe they happened to draw the line of the 1st round invitation between the applicants of 29th. Who knows.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Zander said:


> LoonQ got ack letter on 30th Oct, but you got it on 12th Nov(right?), I really want to know what they were doing during that two weeks. Maybe they happened to draw the line of the 1st round invitation between the applicants of 29th. Who knows.


Don't know... what's happening... NSW is totally unpredictable right now.... 
We just have few assumptions... don't have surety... n onshore and offshore criterias are different..... :confused2:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Guys is there a way to find out how many position in particular category are available so that we can have idea.

One of my friend told me that there is a way to find out how many positions they have for specific category. I still need to get details from him that how did he know that.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*DIAC Allocation*

Hello topgun,

You have asked very good question. You can view the number of positions available from the skill select occupation ceilings section. However, DIAC allocates some quota for the state sponsorship every year. But we don't know the exact numbers of this quota

For your information you can see the slide number 17 in the below link. You can find some numbers.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/skilled-migration-program-changes-2012.ppt

Hope you can get some small insight on the figures but not the bigger picture

-Rams


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Guys I talked to my agent. He told he heard from NSW office that "this time they have very large number of seats in every occupation and till date they haven't reached the cealing of any occupation" So, there is a thick chance for all of us getting approved.

Cheers


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> Guys I talked to my agent. He told he heard from NSW office that "this time they have very large number of seats in every occupation and till date they haven't reached the cealing of any occupation" So, there is a thick chance for all of us getting approved.
> 
> Cheers


Sounds gud n thanks 4 sharing info max1983

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Pls lemme knw Raghu if customer care guys solved ur prob. Booz I forgot to take photocopy of my d.d. So I don't have option visit d branch. If c.c guys solve ur prob den certainly I'll cal dem n find out whether mine is cleared r nt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Sure Buddy.. 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

there is one more ACK today... updated by Samuel04

Congrats Samuel04 

But no clue on rupinder..

rupinder - R u there in this forum?

- Ragu


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys my file no was 2000..chk ur file no nd then u can assume how many applicants r there fr nsw.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey guys my file no was 2000..chk ur file no nd then u can assume how many applicants r there fr nsw.


Is it 12/2000??????


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> there is one more ACK today... updated by Samuel04
> 
> Congrats Samuel04
> 
> ...


Rupinder is not on forum... but he hasn't received the ACK till... I'm following up with him on regular basis.... He's from my company only.... 
We really don't what's happening with his file......


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I am also desperately waiting for the acknowledgement, I do not know why this is happening to me.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi ils2_fly,
> 
> it was "Industry & Investment NSW". Neither of your options.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Mate...... :clap2::clap2: Can u share your file number.... Manii's file number is 2000... so that we could see how many people got Approved or processed by NSW till ur number...??????? :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I am also desperately waiting for the acknowledgement, I do not know why this is happening to me.


You might be surprised one day you'll receive EOI invite without ACK, who knows? It happened to one of our forum member


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Max1983 said:


> Guys I talked to my agent. He told he heard from NSW office that "this time they have very large number of seats in every occupation and till date they haven't reached the cealing of any occupation" So, there is a thick chance for all of us getting approved.
> 
> Cheers


Hey MAX, it sounds a very good news. Hopefully we may meet in Sydney in few months from now. By the way did you got any chance what will be the monthly quota for state sponsorship?

-Rams


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Is it 12/2000??????


Yes


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Manii said:


> Hey guys my file no was 2000..chk ur file no nd then u can assume how many applicants r there fr nsw.


Hey mani thanks for sharing. Do you think its better to add file number in our sheet? So that every one get some insight. I dont know whether its confidential or not

-Rams


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes


There are around 100 people in between you and me.... :ranger: :boxing:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hey mani thanks for sharing. Do you think its better to add file number in our sheet? So that every one get some insight. I dont know whether its confidential or not
> 
> -Rams


I dnt think so there z nythng secret in file number. rest u can discuss with other member as well.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> I dnt think so there z nythng secret in file number. rest u can discuss with other member as well.


I'm adding a column in the sheet and adding mine in there.... :ranger:

Column already there added mine......


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I'm adding a column in the sheet and adding mine in there.... :ranger:


Ok gud. I ll add mine as well. Plz send me link.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I am also desperately waiting for the acknowledgement, I do not know why this is happening to me.


One friend of mine hasn't received the ack letter neither till now, and his document arrived at NSW Office on 29th too. What on earth had happened on 29th in NSW Office?

- Zander


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Zander said:


> One friend of mine hasn't received the ack letter neither till now, and his document arrived at NSW Office on 29th too. What on earth had happened on 29th in NSW Office?
> 
> - Zander


Something happened... that's y rupinder and okim didn't get ack letter till now.....


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> One friend of mine hasn't received the ack letter neither till now, and his document arrived at NSW Office on 29th too. What on earth had happened on 29th in NSW Office?
> 
> - Zander


I think 29th application holders should take some action by calling them or mailing them to inform them reg this ..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I already tried mailing them, below is the e-mail thread.

Dear NSW,

My courier containing all the documents for State Sponsorship for NSW was delivered to NSW on 30th October 2012. But still I have not received any kind of acknowledgement. I am inquiring this as couple of my friends received the acknowledgement as their courier was also delivered to NSW on 30th October 2012. Could please let me know is there any time frame for receiving acknowledgement.
[email protected]

Nov 19 (3 days ago)

*to me*
The unit has received large volumes of application. Therefore you will receive an email receipt and file number in the next week or so. Sorry for the delays in this regard.

NSW Trade and Investment


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I'm adding a column in the sheet and adding mine in there.... :ranger:
> 
> Column already there added mine......


Hi:

I can see from ur signature that u already r sponsored by SA. Have u applied for NSW SS also?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

even the file numbers doesnt help. completely no pattern


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi:
> 
> I can see from ur signature that u already r sponsored by SA. Have u applied for NSW SS also?


YUP.... I'm on verge of grant for SA SS visa.... n on the other hand in waiting for SS from NSW..... Bit complex.... but this is the scenario... :ranger:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> YUP.... I'm on verge of grant for SA SS visa.... n on the other hand in waiting for SS from NSW..... Bit complex.... but this is the scenario... :ranger:


Can anyone have SS more than one? Does DIAC support this?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Can anyone have SS more than one? Does DIAC support this?


Yes.. a person can have more than one SS.... even can lodge 2 visas at the same moment. :ranger:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
Why we are adding "X" at the end of file number? Mine is 2224. I added as 222X


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hey MAX, it sounds a very good news. Hopefully we may meet in Sydney in few months from now. By the way did you got any chance what will be the monthly quota for state sponsorship?
> 
> -Rams


Hi ramoz,
Yahh, hopefully we'll meet in Sydney in near future, and I dunno anything abt monthly quota.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> Why we are adding "X" at the end of file number? Mine is 2224. I added as 222X


That's pretty fine Reehan... we can skip the last digit... if we want to keep it lil confidential...

I can see analyst programmer for last month is done first... then SE and then DP.... the file numbers give that trend... 

Mine is in 2100... then SE started in between n then Developer programmer....


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Nav. I think those who received approval should enter their file number. That might help predict our approval dates.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Yes.. a person can have more than one SS.... even can lodge 2 visas at the same moment. :ranger:


Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> Thanks Nav. I think those who received approval should enter their file number. That might help predict our approval dates.


Even people who haven't received it.... They can add the number... But omit the last digit.... We can see how ack numbers r allocated...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

any one is here with designation of "lecturer" and filed eoi and got invited?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any ack / approval today ?

-Ragu


----------



## morvencameron (Nov 23, 2012)

chinmay shah said:


> any one is here with designation of "lecturer" and filed eoi and got invited?


Hi, I applied as a "lecturer" on the 6th Nov, I'm in the excel sheet, but haven't heard anything yet unfortunately. Will keep you posted!

Morven


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

MAX and Sandeep... 

you both are in 217 series???? or is it copy paste error?????


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> MAX and Sandeep...
> 
> you both are in 217 series???? or is it copy paste error?????


Yah.. We both are in 217 series. After ur 213


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> Yah.. We both are in 217 series. After ur 213


LOONQ went off the thread i think so.... He didn't mention his file number in the sheet... 

We could have got some more light.... 

Amit and William can you also put the file number..... :ranger:


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

raghalan said:


> there is one more ACK today... updated by Samuel04
> 
> Congrats Samuel04
> 
> ...




 Thank you raghalan


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

*File no.'s*

Have updated the file no....
Zander's and mine fall in the same series.. Hoping to get approval sooner..Lets see


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Senior Members.. I have a query, Are we allowed to work in Sydney with NSW SS visa..


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Thanks a lot!


No problem man...anytime. plz ask me if i can be more of help.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> MAX and Sandeep...
> 
> you both are in 217 series???? or is it copy paste error?????


Mine is 217 series..


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> as per my observation...... for Offshore applicants... NSW is considering experience....
> 
> LoonQ and my application reached on same date..... he has more experience than me 8+.... I have 7... His application is approved for analyst programmer.... mine is still stuck... :juggle: :juggle:


Hi nav.mahajan,

I really think that your application has been approved already and they sent the approval and it got stuck in somewhere in postal service in your area. 

I can give you one suggestion, go and find the post man of your road. talk with him and manage him to deliver your postal soon as you have urgency. and you know how it works in our countries  , lets give some tips in advance. it may help you to receive the doc 1-2 days earlier. 

best of luck mate.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes you can work in Sydney with NSW SS


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> 
> I really think that your application has been approved already and they sent the approval and it got stuck in somewhere in postal service in your area.
> 
> best of luck mate.


Thanks LOONQ.... But if its approved.. I should have got the Invitation in skill select.... but havn't got that.... 

What is the first 3 digit of file number.. can Omit the last digit.... mine 213X... :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Yes you can work in Sydney with NSW SS


Guys,

Need your valuable input.

I am planning to resign this month and get an early release. I badly need some rest and peace of mind.

Is it necessary to continue the job untill I apply for PR? Is it a problem if I am jobless when I apply for PR?

I have overall 5 years and 8 months of experience.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

As a professional i would recommend not to do that. However it didn't affect you PR but still you should keep on good work. No one else can give you peace of mind but yourself and this part you have to figure out yourself.

Leaving job and being jobless should not be an option. Try to find better job and till then stick to existing one.


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

hi all

anybody with designation of Office administrator or Admin officer has applied for Aus visa and been suscessfull.. if yes under wat sol did u apply.. appreciate u r help with this regards.

thanks in advance.


regards,

vinil


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Senior Members.. I have a query, Are we allowed to work in Sydney with NSW SS visa..


S u can work anywhere in NSW that includes Sydney as well and u can do any job. It is nt necessary to do d same job, u can do any job, it's up to u.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Congrats loonq


thanks


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats Mate...... :clap2::clap2: Can u share your file number.... Manii's file number is 2000... so that we could see how many people got Approved or processed by NSW till ur number...??????? :juggle: :juggle:


my file number is 2080+


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> LOONQ went off the thread i think so.... He didn't mention his file number in the sheet...
> 
> We could have got some more light....
> 
> Amit and William can you also put the file number..... :ranger:



I am out off city my mate....just give me 1 day more....i will update my information soon.

but i shared everything already in my first post. so you can check that too.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

loonq said:


> I am out off city my mate....just give me 1 day more....i will update my information soon.
> 
> but i shared everything already in my first post. so you can check that too.


Mate got the info.... i was just seeing how far is my number.... 

There r around 50 applications in btwn..... Hopefully will get Approval in next week.... 

All the best to you.. with rest of the process... :ranger:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I think we have a pattern now. They are issuing approval letters based on file number rather than ack dates


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

it seems so but thatz of no use the real qs is what is the criteria to assign file numbers?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> it seems so but thatz of no use the real qs is what is the criteria to assign file numbers?


Are you priority 5 applicant? Have you found out how to convert your old 175 application into 176 or 190?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> it seems so but thatz of no use the real qs is what is the criteria to assign file numbers?


I am curious about the way they assign file numbers too. e.g. Loonq's documents arrived later than several others but he got a relatively smaller file number? Are there any typos in the Google Doc? :confused2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

All the application reached there till 2nd Nov under every occupation except DP were processed to receive ACK.. 

So, I believe NSW gave right information that they will send ACK's for application reached on 5th Nov by next week. 

So lets be +ve and wll hope that we should get approved before 20th Dec, after that it will be further delayed due to holidays 

Happy Weekend.

- Ragu.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

*Any Approval?*

Hello All,

Any Approval in this week.... Any Approval who file not Series 21**??? please friend share this info we all are waiting .....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys my file no is 2000.. I dnt no d link of spreadsheet so cant update there. Send me a link plzzz or can sm1 update my file numb plzzzz. So that odrs can imagine how many applicant r in queue... 

Thnxxxx
Mani


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> 
> I really think that your application has been approved already and they sent the approval and it got stuck in somewhere in postal service in your area.
> 
> ...


Guys this happened with me.. Plzz erite ur address carefully. My add was 3/1.. But NSW wrote 311.. I ws lucky coz on my street there ws no 311. Post persn was wise person he put card in my lttr box( he must thought it shud be 3/1 nt 311)..when i went to collct post lady said its 311 i said there z no 311 on whol st. I showd my aus ID stating my add. Finally i collect registrd post frm PO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Manii,
This is the link. Please update it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Hi Manii,
> This is the link. Please update it.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Thnxxx. Sm1 already update mine. Well done.lane:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,
I have doubt regarding application process for NSW SS in the number of years of experience assessed by ACS and total years of experience. ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months, in the period of May-2003 to June-2009. From July-2009 to Till Date, I am abroad and the employment in this period (3 Year and 4 months) is not assessed by ACS.

My question is 
1. Can I claim points in my EOI for the employment which is not assessed by ACS i.e. from July-2009 to Till Date?

2. In the NSW SS application, in the employment history section, can I enter the details of current employment which is not assessed by ACS?

Please reply.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear All,
> I have doubt regarding application process for NSW SS in the number of years of experience assessed by ACS and total years of experience. ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months, in the period of May-2003 to June-2009. From July-2009 to Till Date, I am abroad and the employment in this period (3 Year and 4 months) is not assessed by ACS.
> 
> My question is
> ...


Hi,

I will try to anwser your questions:

1. I am afraid you can only claim 5 years, unless you didn't change company after June 2009, then you can claim 8 years. DIAC seems only recognize the work experience of the companies on ACS Result Letter. If you left for another company after getting the ACS Result Letter, it's very likely that DIAC would not recognize that, even though your job are still highly-related to the nominated profession. There is similar example in one Chinese Forum, where the applicant only asked ACS to assess the work experience of his second company, but he claimed the experiences of his three companies, and the result is he was refused directly by DIAC.
So if you really want to claim 8 years, you'd better ask ACS to re-assess your work experience.

2. I am not sure about this. While filling EOI, If you fill in your current employment and select 'Yes' in the option 'whether it's related to the nominated profession', then DIAC may think you are claiming this experience. Maybe you can choose 'No' for that option. It can be a dangerous thing if you cannot prove something to your CO that you've claimed in EOI.

All in all, I just put down what I know. Anyway, it's really a serious problem since DIAC tends to follow the result given by ACS strictly. Maybe some others know the exact anwser to this.

-Zander


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you. Many Analyst Programmers have applied SS onshore, may I ask if they have also submitted an EOI or received an invitation?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Thank you. Many Analyst Programmers have applied SS onshore, may I ask if they have also submitted an EOI or received an invitation?


Yes evry1(onshore/offshore) hav to submit EOI nd got invite to lodge 190 or189 visa.

Those onshore applicants who hav 65 points can apply direct( no need to submit EOI) PR until jan 1..


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear All,
> I have doubt regarding application process for NSW SS in the number of years of experience assessed by ACS and total years of experience. ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months, in the period of May-2003 to June-2009. From July-2009 to Till Date, I am abroad and the employment in this period (3 Year and 4 months) is not assessed by ACS.
> 
> My question is
> ...


If anyone faced this issue please reply..


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello Friends

I have 55 points in total for Australian Immigration and wants to apply for NSW SS. Please let me know if I can get NSW SS on 55 points.

As stated in [business.nsw.gov.au] : In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.

My understanding on above is, if and only if my score is 60, then only would be able to get NSW SS. I have started my ACS based on my poor knowledge.

Please suggest.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have 55 points in total for Australian Immigration and wants to apply for NSW SS. Please let me know if I can get NSW SS on 55 points.
> 
> ...


State gives you additional 5 points. So if your score is 55 without adding 5 points for SS then you can apply for SS and you can also submit your EOI of 190 visa.

There you can select NSW as SS and can claim 5 extra points. So your EOI will show that you have 60 points including 5 points for SS.

If NSW approves your SS then you will directly get an invite on your EOI and will receive a mail as well from DIAC.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear All,
> I have doubt regarding application process for NSW SS in the number of years of experience assessed by ACS and total years of experience. ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months, in the period of May-2003 to June-2009. From July-2009 to Till Date, I am abroad and the employment in this period (3 Year and 4 months) is not assessed by ACS.
> 
> My question is
> ...



i guess ACS doc is valid only for 2 years... pls check their website or your ACS letter


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear All,
> I have doubt regarding application process for NSW SS in the number of years of experience assessed by ACS and total years of experience. ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months, in the period of May-2003 to June-2009. From July-2009 to Till Date, I am abroad and the employment in this period (3 Year and 4 months) is not assessed by ACS.
> 
> My question is
> ...


"This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter"

This was stated in my ACS letter


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have 55 points in total for Australian Immigration and wants to apply for NSW SS. Please let me know if I can get NSW SS on 55 points.
> 
> ...


Dear Sajid,

You can apply for NSW SS. I had the same question in my mind while I was applying. I had 55 point and NSW gave me another 5 points, so i got 60 in total.

I got my approval already so you can also have this. God bless.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear Sajid,
> 
> You can apply for NSW SS. I had the same question in my mind while I was applying. I had 55 point and NSW gave me another 5 points, so i got 60 in total.
> 
> I got my approval already so you can also have this. God bless.


Thanks bro for helping me. Much appreciated.

Can you pls guide whts the process of applying NSW SS. How to apply pls guide me


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Thanks bro for helping me. Much appreciated.
> 
> Can you pls guide whts the process of applying NSW SS. How to apply pls guide me


Dear Sajid,

The process is pretty simple.

1. NSW form printe 1,2,3 & 4 + Your current resume

2. Photocopy & attested : All academic Certificates & Transcripts (Used during ACS assessment) + All Appointment letter, promotion letter, Salary certificate for each job, Job reference letter, any other letter issued in official letter which states that you worked for them (dont miss any paper you sent to ACS) + IELTS result + ACS assessment result + any profession certificate + Passport BIO page

3. according to nsw form3 divided all document and clip them in category. put a sticky paper under each clip by indicating which "Tab" is this one.

4. issue your pay order to "Industry & Investment NSW", 300 Aus Dollar. (hope your are offshore)

5. Send it to 

Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

6. Please dont try to save few money. Use DHL.

7. Track your postal from DHL online tracker system

8. Wait for ack 

thanks, let me know if you want anything else. God bless


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear Sajid,
> 
> The process is pretty simple.
> 
> ...


Thank u my friend for helping me, i do not have appointment letters, salary certificates, and promotion letters for my previous companies. I have all the experience letter instead. Pls suggest.

Furthermore, i am not very much cleared on point 3, can u pls clarify further.

For NSW what are the selection crieteria, they will give to all those who are applying for ss or they have some marking criteria based on that they select potential candidates. Any knowledge?

Many thanks for yr help.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Thank u my friend for helping me, i do not have appointment letters, salary certificates, and promotion letters for my previous companies. I have all the experience letter instead. Pls suggest.
> 
> Furthermore, i am not very much cleared on point 3, can u pls clarify further.
> 
> ...


Dear Sajid,

Did you complete your assessment from ACS? if they recognize your experience with only those reference letter then i think NSW will also satisfy with these. 

have you checked the NSW form 3? according to this document you have to tag all of your document to indicate which document is for which reason. I did group all of my document and used file clip with a small piece of paper under each clip to indicate which group is for which reason.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear Sajid,
> 
> Did you complete your assessment from ACS? if they recognize your experience with only those reference letter then i think NSW will also satisfy with these.
> 
> have you checked the NSW form 3? according to this document you have to tag all of your document to indicate which document is for which reason. I did group all of my document and used file clip with a small piece of paper under each clip to indicate which group is for which reason.


Dear Loonq,

Now I understood what does tagging means, Thank u very much.
In NSW website its mention 2 categories
1. Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 forms
-Application*(Word document)
-Self-Assessment Guide*(PDF)
-Document Checklist
-Declaration
2. Skilled Sponsored Subclass 886 forms*(until 31 December 2012)
-Form 1,2,3 is under 2nd category. 

For state sponsership visa190 do I need to fill all the forms mentioned in both categories. And what does Tab 8 means in form 3 i.e letter of reference? and for how many years do i need to submit payrol records. i can only submit payrol records of current employer where i have been working for last 3 and half years.

Pls advise?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Morning friends,

Any ACK / Approvals today ?

-Ragu


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Good Morning friends,
> 
> Any ACK / Approvals today ?
> 
> -Ragu


Just now called the NSW Business migration Department, Some lady spoke to me and informed that Acknowledgement will be send in an email and approval will be send soon. She confirmed me that the whole process should take not more than 6 weeks, so hopefully every one will get some information soon!!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys got my CO today in only 10 days..yupppyyy


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys got my CO today in only 10 days..yupppyyy


congrats...

same here just now received email....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

amiarm said:


> congrats...
> 
> same here just now received email....


Thnxx nd same to u..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Thnxx nd same to u..


Amiarm n maniii .... From which teams ur co's are???

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Just now called the NSW Business migration Department, Some lady spoke to me and informed that Acknowledgement will be send in an email and approval will be send soon. She confirmed me that the whole process should take not more than 6 weeks, so hopefully every one will get some information soon!!


Thanks for the information Pete_sampras..

- Ragu.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know why I have not received acknowledgement yet. Does anyone has any clue what is happening????


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't know why I have not received acknowledgement yet. Does anyone has any clue what is happening????


When did you submit??


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

My courier got delivered to NSW on Oct.29.2012. I and Nav Mahajan sent them courier on same day. Nav got ack date, but still I have not got any.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> My courier got delivered to NSW on Oct.29.2012. I and Nav Mahajan sent them courier on same day. Nav got ack date, but still I have not got any.


Not sure why there is a delay, but as per my conversation with the lady, it should take about 6 weeks for them to review our documents and take a decision on SS, so i guess you may have to wait for 2 more weeks


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess so that's what I need to do wait wait for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Amiarm n maniii .... From which teams ur co's are???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hey nav mine z team 4 adelaide


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey nav mine z team 4 adelaide


Guys...quick question. If all goes well, I guess I should receive NSW approval by Dec 10 at the latest. Meanwhile, I am also expecting the 189 invite on Dec 1. Big question is, IF I have both options in my hands, which one should I go for? Is it true that 190 applications get a little more speedy processing? Seeing that Manii has got a CO already in 10 days (usual timeframe is around 4 weeks for 189), can we confirm that 190 processing is faster? Any thoughts?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Guys...quick question. If all goes well, I guess I should receive NSW approval by Dec 10 at the latest. Meanwhile, I am also expecting the 189 invite on Dec 1. Big question is, IF I have both options in my hands, which one should I go for? Is it true that 190 applications get a little more speedy processing? Seeing that Manii has got a CO already in 10 days (usual timeframe is around 4 weeks for 189), can we confirm that 190 processing is faster? Any thoughts?


Well, if you have options for both then go for 189. Gives you more freedom, no commitment of 190 to stay in state for 2 years. And moreover there is no difference in processing time. 

-Hanster


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

hamster said:


> Well, if you have options for both then go for 189. Gives you more freedom, no commitment of 190 to stay in state for 2 years. And moreover there is no difference in processing time.
> 
> -Hanster


Well the good thing is, even if I do get the 189, I would be in NSW only ..so that point doesn't really have an impact for me personally. As for processing time, I "think" that everything is done a little bit faster (say 2-3 weeks) than 189. Not sure on this though as I've only compared a few cases.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't know why I have not received acknowledgement yet. Does anyone has any clue what is happening????


Hey dnt wry. Even i did nt get ny ack. I got direct invitation. Nd got approvl lttr aftr 5 days of invitation.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Guys...quick question. If all goes well, I guess I should receive NSW approval by Dec 10 at the latest. Meanwhile, I am also expecting the 189 invite on Dec 1. Big question is, IF I have both options in my hands, which one should I go for? Is it true that 190 applications get a little more speedy processing? Seeing that Manii has got a CO already in 10 days (usual timeframe is around 4 weeks for 189), can we confirm that 190 processing is faster? Any thoughts?


189 z better than 190.. Even i was xpctng 189 invite on 15 nov bt got 190 invitation befor that.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

lets hope for the best


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

sajid021 said:


> Thanks bro for helping me. Much appreciated.
> 
> Can you pls guide whts the process of applying NSW SS. How to apply pls guide me


Hello,

I am confused. I have 55 points and my IELTS score is 8,7.5,7 and 6.

Do i qualify for NSW SS ?

My agent says i do not qualify for NSW.

Also is it possible to change EOI now for NSW as my agent have applied for NT SS.

How much time does it takes for NSW SS ?


Thanks
Girish


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am confused. I have 55 points and my IELTS score is 8,7.5,7 and 6.
> 
> ...


You are eligible for NSW SS, if your profession is in their demand list.

As long as you are not invited for visa application, you can update your EOI.

Time frame for SS from NSW is not mentioned in their website.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I applied for NSW SS through an agent. Can it make any difference if NSW SS application does not have the email id which I used to submit EOI ??
My agent used his email id to apply for my NSW SS.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Amiarm n maniii .... From which teams ur co's are???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


team 4 adelaide....


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I applied for NSW SS through an agent. Can it make any difference if NSW SS application does not have the email id which I used to submit EOI ??
> My agent used his email id to apply for my NSW SS.


The diff. is NSW will communicate with ur agent only.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey dnt wry. Even i did nt get ny ack. I got direct invitation. Nd got approvl lttr aftr 5 days of invitation.


Mani,

Are you in Sydney now?

I have applied for NSW SS and now have managed to get a job in Sydney.My new employer is gonna get me a 457 and I need to fly in 1 month or earlier.

Could you please help me with some information to settle down there? I do not know anyone there and really looking for some help.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Mani,
> 
> Are you in Sydney now?
> 
> ...


Yea m in sydney.. i recon u shud wait for NSW SS. Dnt go fr emp sponsrship. In that case u ll get PR aftr 2 yrs. bttr 2 getPR fst. Aftr dat u ll get gud job here. If u need ny hlp jst let me no..


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yea m in sydney.. i recon u shud wait for NSW SS. Dnt go fr emp sponsrship. In that case u ll get PR aftr 2 yrs. bttr 2 getPR fst. Aftr dat u ll get gud job here. If u need ny hlp jst let me no..


But can`t I apply for PR when I am in 457 visa? I believe that one can apply for PR as long as she meets the eligibility criteria.So my plan is to go with the PR process once I get 457 approved. Please advice


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> But can`t I apply for PR when I am in 457 visa? I believe that one can apply for PR as long as she meets the eligibility criteria.So my plan is to go with the PR process once I get 457 approved. Please advice


I think u can apply.. But y u wana waste money on 457?? I recon u shud get PR frm ind nd aftr dat come here.rest ur decision or sm1 can suggest u better.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> But can`t I apply for PR when I am in 457 visa? I believe that one can apply for PR as long as she meets the eligibility criteria.So my plan is to go with the PR process once I get 457 approved. Please advice


Mani,

Could you please send a test mail to [email protected]. I would like to write to you in details.I badly need some help. Many thanks in advance.

Sim


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> I think u can apply.. But y u wana waste money on 457?? I recon u shud get PR frm ind nd aftr dat come here.rest ur decision or sm1 can suggest u better.


My new employer is gonna spend on my 457 and also air ticket. So,I agreed. Also its better to come there with a job else searching a job there may be a difficult task. I have gone through few posts which suggest to have local experience to get a job. So opting for this current opportunity will give me a scope to gain some experience there. Also the pay is quite decent.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> The diff. is NSW will communicate with ur agent only.


This means Ill be able to apply for 190 once I receive the invitation. Will invitation be sent to my email id as I submitted EOI myself with my id ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Mani,
> 
> Are you in Sydney now?
> 
> ...


Hi Sim, 

How did you manage getting job in Sydney from here ? 

-Ragu


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear Loonq,
> 
> Now I understood what does tagging means, Thank u very much.
> In NSW website its mention 2 categories
> ...



Dear Sajid,

I provided only 2 payslips from my latest two employers. These are not that much important at this stage, u just need to let them believe you as a true professional. 

so not to worry, go ahead with what you have in your hand. and importantly if they need any more document or proof, they will notify you.

best of luck. God bless.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

raghalan said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> How did you manage getting job in Sydney from here ?
> 
> -Ragu




This is right it almost seems impossible of what i have tried. no matter how good you are all they ask for is PR and no one is willing to sponsor.

So need let us know tips  on that.

Thanks,


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting acknowledgement.

In the meanwhile, I have renewed my passport. Passport which I sent to NSW now stands cancelled. And PSK issued new passport. Everything happened in less than 4 days, which is beyond my expectation.

I have following questions regarding the same,

(1) Do I need to communicate about passport renewal to NSW ? If so, how ?
(2) Also if 'yes' to (1), Will it delay the approval process ?

Kindly advise.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> This is right it almost seems impossible of what i have tried. no matter how good you are all they ask for is PR and no one is willing to sponsor.
> 
> So need let us know tips  on that.
> 
> Thanks,


My skill (BPM Lombardi) is on demand I guess. There were 3 technical rounds of interview and I did very well.Client was impressed and finally I have received the offer today morning.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> How did you manage getting job in Sydney from here ?
> 
> -Ragu


I got a call for an opening in Sydney. Then the same consultancy arranged my interview and finally got the offer.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> This means Ill be able to apply for 190 once I receive the invitation. Will invitation be sent to my email id as I submitted EOI myself with my id ?


Yes. ur invitation will go 2 ur email and EOI account as well


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I got a call for an opening in Sydney. Then the same consultancy arranged my interview and finally got the offer.


Very gr8 Sim, and All d best 

Could you please share how did you receive interview call, I mean did you update in any job portal through which you received call ? If yes, can you share the website and if any imp details ? . Thanks.

- Ragu.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Very gr8 Sim, and All d best
> 
> Could you please share how did you receive interview call, I mean did you update in any job portal through which you received call ? If yes, can you share the website and if any imp details ? . Thanks.
> 
> - Ragu.


Thanks Raghalan.

You can search through seek.com.au. Also I have a linkedin profile where I keep getting messages from recruiters.


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Well the good thing is, even if I do get the 189, I would be in NSW only ..so that point doesn't really have an impact for me personally. As for processing time, I "think" that everything is done a little bit faster (say 2-3 weeks) than 189. Not sure on this though as I've only compared a few cases.


Hi,

Since you have already spent of the NSW SS application fees you might as well as wait for it and then apply for the 190. Since you mentioned that even if you get 189 invite you would still opt for Sydney since the IT jobs are there more I am assuming....and in any case you will have 60 days to decide on your 189 invite...and in the meanwhile by then you would have got your NSW SS approval and also 190 invite as well.....if you do not mind the 2 year commitment on the 190....then go for it.....otherwise 189 should be the one as you can freely move and work in any part of Oz....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting acknowledgement.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I have renewed my passport. Passport which I sent to NSW now stands cancelled. And PSK issued new passport. Everything happened in less than 4 days, which is beyond my expectation.
> 
> ...


No need to contact to anyone.. When u ll get invitation just apply with new passport.. No issue at all. I had same situation. At back side of ur pass they mentiond old pass number nd expiry date.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My new employer is gonna spend on my 457 and also air ticket. So,I agreed. Also its better to come there with a job else searching a job there may be a difficult task. I have gone through few posts which suggest to have local experience to get a job. So opting for this current opportunity will give me a scope to gain some experience there. Also the pay is quite decent.


Ahh ok. Thats great. If they ready 2 spend money nd evrythng them u shud go fr 457.. Latr u can lodge 190.. Check ur inbox.. I hav sent my mail..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning, 

Guess NSW started their vacation  , None of us receiving ack / approvals 

- Ragu


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Guess NSW started their vacation  , None of us receiving ack / approvals
> 
> - Ragu


Well said Raghalan.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I have still high hopes that Nov 5th submissions will received ACK this week


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> I have still high hopes that Nov 5th submissions will received ACK this week


Hmm, wll hope for the same..
am planning to call them today.. 
I believe they work only till 4 PM, bc I called them yesterday around 4 their time but it went to their voice mail..


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> No need to contact to anyone.. When u ll get invitation just apply with new passport.. No issue at all. I had same situation. At back side of ur pass they mentiond old pass number nd expiry date.



Thanks Manii


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

As number of applications received at NSW surges up, Isn't the processing time also bound to increase ? What's the timeline now, any idea ?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Have uploade mine to spreedsheet.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Mani,
> 
> Could you please send a test mail to [email protected]. I would like to write to you in details.I badly need some help. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Sim


I would definitely avail this chance if I were you


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hmm, wll hope for the same..
> am planning to call them today..
> I believe they work only till 4 PM, bc I called them yesterday around 4 their time but it went to their voice mail..


Hi Raghu,

Did u cal NSW? Have u heard anything? Pls lemme knw if u heard something. I'm planning to cal dem 2ow. 

Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hmm, wll hope for the same..
> am planning to call them today..
> I believe they work only till 4 PM, bc I called them yesterday around 4 their time but it went to their voice mail..


I called NSW today, She informed me that _" Mostly for Nov 5th Applications, ACK will come by next week, and she also told that total processing time is 6 weeks, so there are chances that Nov 5th Applications would have completed its assessments. we should soon here from them."_

To be honest, I do not like that word .. Next week  How many next week have gone.. 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Did u cal NSW? Have u heard anything? Pls lemme knw if u heard something. I'm planning to cal dem 2ow.
> 
> Thanks


What a coincidence mandanapu.

I just responded to my last post.. 

- Ragu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I called NSW today, She informed me that _" Mostly for Nov 5th Applications, ACK will come by next week, and she also told that total processing time is 6 weeks, so there are chances that Nov 5th Applications would have completed its assessments. we should soon here from them."_
> 
> To be honest, I do not like that word .. Next week  How many next week have gone..
> 
> - Ragu



Thank you for the info.

That means I will have the EOI invitation maximum Dec 14. I will be going on 2 week cruise starting Friday and I will not be able to check the progress. 
I'll be restless then


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I called NSW today, She informed me that " Mostly for Nov 5th Applications, ACK will come by next week, and she also told that total processing time is 6 weeks, so there are chances that Nov 5th Applications would have completed its assessments. we should soon here from them."
> 
> To be honest, I do not like that word .. Next week  How many next week have gone..
> 
> - Ragu


Thanks for d info Raghu. Ya even I hate to hear next week. Lets c how it goes.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

What does it mean when our applications are ACKNOWLEDGED?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw 2 approvals today for SE ?


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

raghalan said:


> I saw 2 approvals today for SE ?


yes... i also saw that... it seems they are not giving approval by file no... Pattern is changed........ because i excel sheet ashish have 214x and mine 213x...... and ramoz have 231X...

dont know how they are approving on which criteria


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

I got the below email response from NSW today.

"An email response will be forwarded to you in the next week or so."

I was expecting ack by this week 

I too hate the words 'NEXT WEEK'


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

umesh said:


> yes... i also saw that... it seems they are not giving approval by file no... Pattern is changed........ because i excel sheet ashish have 214x and mine 213x...... and ramoz have 231X...
> 
> dont know how they are approving on which criteria


Yeah, its very odd they have no pattern. I hope people have entered correct dates and file numbers in excel.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I think someone should call and ask their processing priorities.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Ashish,

Your approval date is 27 Nov. Is this written on your letter or its approval letter received date?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> Ashish,
> 
> Your approval date is 27 Nov. Is this written on your letter or its approval letter received date?


Mates...
Trends r not simple... But with Lil evaluation... For offshore they r considering experience n skills people possess...
Sandeep, reehan smart girl should be hopeful to get approvals soon.. seeing there experience...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a thought. 

I think the File number is generic, which means every state will use in sequence.. 

we can confirm the same if any one of your friends received a SS from other state like Victoria.

b/c I do not think so NSW would have sent ACKs to nearly 400 applicants. However we can come to know by this month end that how many SS approvals NSW had issued from skillselect->reports page.

- Ragu.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> I think the File number is generic, which means every state will use in sequence..
> 
> ...


I dont think all the states use same sequence.

NSW has plenty of occupations in its SNOL and they would have have received n number of applications for each occupation. they might have acknowledged 400 applicants.

moreover, they wouldnt have reset the seq from Oct 15th.


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Should this thread subject be changed to "NSW SS" from "IELTS Requirement for NSW state" ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> Should this thread subject be changed to "NSW SS" from "IELTS Requirement for NSW state" ?


That would be better because some other threads are also there for IELTS preparation.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys

Looks like someone deleted excel sheet contents. Can we restore it back?


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
yes, we shall do it. I have a copy of the sheet - but it's not too fresh.



reehan said:


> Guys
> 
> Looks like someone deleted excel sheet contents. Can we restore it back?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys
> 
> Looks like someone deleted excel sheet contents. Can we restore it back?


OMG, yes I checked now, completely gone..


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't we have very previous version? I hope Google docs maintain version history


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

I've found out, that I have a copy from this morning (my morning) - it's only about 4 hours old. I've exported it into ods format to have it locally. I can fix it.



reehan said:


> Don't we have very previous version? I hope Google docs maintain version history


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> OMG, yes I checked now, completely gone..


Did you check if there is any issue in filters ?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi,
> yes, we shall do it. I have a copy of the sheet - but it's not too fresh.


How about creating two sheets, main sheet and secondary sheet.
Only one or two admistrators have the right to modify the main sheet, and others can put up their information on the secondary sheet, which can be written freely by anyone. The administrator is responsible for updating the main sheet according to the secondary sheet. kind of complex, but it can avoid such kind of problems.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, somebody erased it :-(
I have restored it from my local copy (4 hours old) into the sheet: 'RESTORED Copy of NSW - SS'.



raghalan said:


> Did you check if there is any issue in filters ?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Great thanks


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope it is fixed now, but still there can be some data missing due to 4 hours old copy. Now I've moved it into the first tab as I hope it's quite ok now. Nobody didn't undo his delete on the first tab :-( Check your data mates...



zedte said:


> Yes, somebody erased it :-(
> I have restored it from my local copy (4 hours old) into the sheet: 'RESTORED Copy of NSW - SS'.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Great job Zedte! I appreciate


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, hopefully I've exported the data into my local disc today, because I wanted to play with them - to do some research  a little and I didn't want to mix data in the shared file. I think everybody should do it in that way - it's how we can protect the data from random erasure or from the update at least.



reehan said:


> Great job Zedte! I appreciate


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> Great job Zedte! I appreciate


I don't have access to a computer... Otherwise cud hv restored it.... But if there is a copy of it... Good to restore it...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zedte said:


> I hope it is fixed now, but still there can be some data missing due to 4 hours old copy. Now I've moved it into the first tab as I hope it's quite ok now. Nobody didn't undo his delete on the first tab :-( Check your data mates...


Great Zedte, thanks


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Whoever deleted the sheet is a SONof....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> Whoever deleted the sheet is a SONof....


Chill mate... Who ever deleted by an error... What si ever the reason... Kindly don't even try to do it again..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Chill mate... Who ever deleted by an error... What si ever the reason... Kindly don't even try to do it again..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Pls guys, pls don't delete or don't make any changes in others column. Even I warned last time also. Bt i think someone is intentionally doing it.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all,
today I've received a strange e-mail from NSW immigration office. They've notified me that the cheque I've sent them is not a bank cheque. They think that it is either a personal or a business cheque. But it's really a bank cheque (not private or business). Don't you have a similar trouble?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi all,
> today I've received a strange e-mail from NSW immigration office. They've notified me that the cheque I've sent them is not a bank cheque. They think that it is either a personal or a business cheque. But it's really a bank cheque (not private or business). Don't you have a similar trouble?


I applied with money order from aus post. my brother helped me with it.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi all,
> today I've received a strange e-mail from NSW immigration office. They've notified me that the cheque I've sent them is not a bank cheque. They think that it is either a personal or a business cheque. But it's really a bank cheque (not private or business). Don't you have a similar trouble?


Hello Zedte,

Which bank you requested for the DD? It was difficult finding finding a bank here in the Czech Republic issuing DD in AUD. In the end I found Ceska Sporitelna.

I checked the bank last week and they said that my DD was encashed, although i still didn't recevied any ACK yet.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Goran,
it was way difficult in Slovakia too. But finally CSOB did it. Firstly they said that they don't do it, but then (after a small argue) they realized that they can release a bank cheque - but it's very rare for them and it seemed that nobody had known about that possibility (a branch bank manager wasn't very sure as well).

I think the situation here in Slovak Republik is simmilar to Czech Republic as regards bank cheques. I hope for the best...



Goran said:


> Hello Zedte,
> 
> Which bank you requested for the DD? It was difficult finding finding a bank here in the Czech Republic issuing DD in AUD. In the end I found Ceska Sporitelna.
> 
> I checked the bank last week and they said that my DD was encashed, although i still didn't recevied any ACK yet.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran,
BTW, thank you for a hint - I will check in my bank whether my cheque was also encashed.



Goran said:


> Hello Zedte,
> 
> Which bank you requested for the DD? It was difficult finding finding a bank here in the Czech Republic issuing DD in AUD. In the end I found Ceska Sporitelna.
> 
> I checked the bank last week and they said that my DD was encashed, although i still didn't recevied any ACK yet.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I checked with my Bank in India. they gave me a remittance ID. I have to check with the Forex branch to check if my DD has been en cashed or not. 

Anyone here took DD from ICICI Bank in India ? 

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I checked with my Bank in India. they gave me a remittance ID. I have to check with the Forex branch to check if my DD has been en cashed or not.
> 
> Anyone here took DD from ICICI Bank in India ?
> 
> - Ragu


I did.


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Chill mate... Who ever deleted by an error... What si ever the reason... Kindly don't even try to do it again..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


You take it easy champ....and kindly dnt tell me wt to do.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I submitted my EOI on the 23rd of November.When are we expecting to receive invitation ? I am waiting for SS too.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I called NSW today, She informed me that _" Mostly for Nov 5th Applications, ACK will come by next week, and she also told that total processing time is 6 weeks, so there are chances that Nov 5th Applications would have completed its assessments. we should soon here from them."_
> 
> To be honest, I do not like that word .. Next week  How many next week have gone..
> 
> - Ragu


I become so nervous now, pray for everyone and myself!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Manii said:


> Many of my frnds have same case. They got ack bt waiting fr approval letter.


Hi Manii,

Could I please ask a question?
Do we have the case that people got Ack but never got approved letter?
Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Morning,

Is there any lucky fellow today who had received ACK / Approval ? 

- Ragu


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Could I please ask a question?
> Do we have the case that people got Ack but never got approved letter?
> Thanks


Hav no idea.. Once u got invitein EOI then does nt mattr if u did get ack orapprovl lttr. Immi dnt ask to submit approval lttr.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congratulations Manii, your visa process is super fast!!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


That's ultra fast.... Bravo... Many congrats.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congratulation Manii..... Super Duper Fast process... is DIAC enroll Rajnikant for your process....  lane: :clap2:

Can you please update your signature and excel sheet.....


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> That's ultra fast.... Bravo... Many congrats.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thnxx every1.. Its super fast coz i was done with medicals nd PCC begor invitation. 

Once again thnxx. Wish u all gud luck.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrats!


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> Whoever deleted the sheet is a SONof....


how do you know person gender


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats!


Thnxxx dear..


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Great!!!!!! very fast yaar:clap2:


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


congrats!! that's fast as a rocket, manni.:clap2:


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Any acknowledge or Approval for today???????


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats manii. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

umesh said:


> Any acknowledge or Approval for today???????


Don't see significant activity in excel. Seems there are no ack or approvals today


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I have applied as subclass 175 in Jan 2010 and my Ielts and ACS both were expired now. I want to go for SS in NSW as systems Manager. for apply SS i have just read somewhere that i don't need to go for new ACS assessment and IELTS my old records can work.

So if any buddy have same case can advise me if this is possible.

If this is the case i can apply for NSW SS today. else I would need another month or two for going thru ACS and IELTS again..


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

TOPGUN said:


> I have applied as subclass 175 in Jan 2010 and my Ielts and ACS both were expired now. I want to go for SS in NSW as systems Manager. for apply SS i have just read somewhere that i don't need to go for new ACS assessment and IELTS my old records can work.
> 
> So if any buddy have same case can advise me if this is possible.
> 
> If this is the case i can apply for NSW SS today. else I would need another month or two for going thru ACS and IELTS again..


its Systems Administrator but my old ACS says system manager and that was old code.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Thnxx guyss...


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Thnxx guyss...


Mani,

Congratz. We will hang out in Sydney soon


----------



## Samarth11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

Wanted to post update at my end on NSW SS.
File Number - 238X
ACK Received - 22-Nov
Document Received - 2nd Nov
awaiting for decision. anyone has received decision which has ack date close to 
2nd Nov.
Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Wow. It was so quick. Congrats


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrats Manii.. All d Best !

One question - Did they ask for any kind of proof for Funds before Visa Grant ?, Guess its around $30000.

- Ragu


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Manii.. All d Best !
> 
> One question - Did they ask for any kind of proof for Funds before Visa Grant ?, Guess its around $30000.
> 
> - Ragu


Thnxx evry1..

No nthng like that. I nvr heard abt 2 show ny funds. Immi did nt ask me abt nythng.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> I did.


I have given a request to the bank, they will let me know tomorrow whether it was cleared by NSW. Anyways I got the remittance ID for which they said, it would generate only when money will be withdrawn. 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Thnxx evry1..
> 
> No nthng like that. I nvr heard abt 2 show ny funds. Immi did nt ask me abt nythng.


Thanks Dude !


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Many congratulations Manii....that was indeed super quick in all aspects of the visa processing........all the best.....hope we can meet up sometime in sdyney.....of course first i need to get the visaa granted......


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> Many congratulations Manii....that was indeed super quick in all aspects of the visa processing........all the best.....hope we can meet up sometime in sdyney.....of course first i need to get the visaa granted......


Thnxxx. Sure. u ll get it soon. Gud luck.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Could I please ask a question?
> Do we have the case that people got Ack but never got approved letter?
> Thanks


Dear Floatingab,

this is the normal behavior of NSW SS application. If you will be nominated only then you will get approval letter, if you will not nominated then you will get no response from NSW.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


congrats mate, suppppper fast.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

probably my post got lost in last pages as i didnt got any reply can once of our senior members help me on this.

Below was text:
I have applied as subclass 175 in Jan 2010 and my Ielts and ACS both were expired now. I want to go for SS in NSW as systems administrator.To for apply SS i have just read somewhere that i don't need to go for new ACS assessment and IELTS my old records can work.

So if any buddy have same case can advise me if this is possible.

If this is the case i can apply for NSW SS today. else I would need another month or two for going thru ACS and IELTS again..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> probably my post got lost in last pages as i didnt got any reply can once of our senior members help me on this.
> 
> Below was text:
> I have applied as subclass 175 in Jan 2010 and my Ielts and ACS both were expired now. I want to go for SS in NSW as systems administrator.To for apply SS i have just read somewhere that i don't need to go for new ACS assessment and IELTS my old records can work.
> ...


I am also a sys admin 262113.

how old is your ACS skills assessment. cannot be older than 2 years.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

bubbe2005 said:


> I am also a sys admin 262113.
> 
> how old is your ACS skills assessment. cannot be older than 2 years.


yes its more than 2 years, got ACS results in OCT 2009 and IElts in Nov 2009


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I am also a sys admin 262113.
> 
> how old is your ACS skills assessment. cannot be older than 2 years.


Acs n IELTS both shd b in active. Try to get new acs ASAP. If u don't wanna add ur new exp in acs u'l get acs in 2weeks. Sometime even it doesn't take 10days. It depends on luck. So take decision and act fastly as u've so much competition for NSW. 

All d very best.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ACS lasts for 2 years. you need to get a new one done.
not sure on the expiration for an IELTS though.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear Floatingab,
> 
> this is the normal behavior of NSW SS application. If you will be nominated only then you will get approval letter, if you will not nominated then you will get no response from NSW.


I doubt, bc if it is declined they have to let the applicant know on what ground SS got declined, even in our forum there was a post which says that the applicant got letter saying declined with the reason of rejection..

So let's hope for the best, applicant can approach them if they dont get any information from them even after 7 weeks - am including 1 week extra for postal delay..And this month end we will come to know how many nominations NSW has approved.

Good Night. Hope for some good news tomorrow 

-Ragu


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

indeed. just checking ALL NSW applicants received an acknowledgement letter thru the mail and SS approval thru email???


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

how long after submitting your application did it take for you to get the acknowledgement letter


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> indeed. just checking ALL NSW applicants received an acknowledgement letter thru the mail and SS approval thru email???


It's in the other way, ACK through email and SS outcome through registered post.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ahh! thanks for that! I didn't know


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear Floatingab,
> 
> this is the normal behavior of NSW SS application. If you will be nominated only then you will get approval letter, if you will not nominated then you will get no response from NSW.


Thanks Loonq, I am kind of assuming everyone should get ACK anyway since everyboday paid for that, am I right?


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Anybody got Approval today? Do we get approval confirmation in email or only by post.

I got a call from NSW Trade office yesterday and asked about my missing certificates. After that immediately submitted that requested certificate in an email they provided. 

But they didn't tell anything about the time period they will take to finalise the decision.

Anybody have similar issue?


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrat Manii !!!!!!!


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Any Approval today?    :focus:


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

HI 

The point system has been revised.IELTS 6.5 is enough for state sponsored visa


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Anybody got Approval today? Do we get approval confirmation in email or only by post.
> 
> I got a call from NSW Trade office yesterday and asked about my missing certificates. After that immediately submitted that requested certificate in an email they provided.
> 
> ...


Useful information! Your file number is 22xx, right? So at least it indicates they have been dealing with applicants whose file number are around 22xx. So I guess friends of 21xx and 22xx might receive invitation soon.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Anybody got Approval today? Do we get approval confirmation in email or only by post.
> 
> I got a call from NSW Trade office yesterday and asked about my missing certificates. After that immediately submitted that requested certificate in an email they provided.
> 
> ...


Good 2 hear that NSW is working on application. Could u tell us when did u send ur app. to NSW and reach to them?


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i need a advice my wife is mba -lecturer in india so she is eligible to apply for NSW SS visa and also how much IELTS band required for lecturer is 6 in each sufficiant


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

chinmay shah said:


> i need a advice my wife is mba -lecturer in india so she is eligible to apply for NSW SS visa and also how much IELTS band required for lecturer is 6 in each sufficiant


Look at whether teacher is included in demand list or not. Though 6 is required in each section of IELTS, it is also mentioned in website that IELTS score may be higher for assesing authority. So, check the assesing authority's IELTS requirement for ur wife's degree.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed one of our expat member got ack who applied on 5th of nov. now I am worrying a bit. Hopefully 5th of nov group applicants v'l receive their ack's by today r tomorrow.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed one of our expat member got ack who applied on 5th of nov. now I am worrying a bit. Hopefully 5th of nov group applicants v'l receive their ack's by today r tomorrow.


Hey Mandanapu, If am not wrong, r u talking about Tommy - Civil Engineer ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Mandanapu, If am not wrong, r u talking about Tommy - Civil Engineer ?


No raghu, bangsree and his anzco is 262113. She/he has updated in EOI submission club.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> No raghu, bangsree and his anzco is 262113. She/he has updated in EOI submission club.


Interesting,.. Did you get chance to send that application any quote regarding this ? 

I will get into that club and ask for update 

- Ragu.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Interesting,.. Did you get chance to send that application any quote regarding this ?
> 
> I will get into that club and ask for update
> 
> - Ragu.


S I asked for update in signature. Bt no response yet


----------



## kamran9haider (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I got EOI invitation directly under 189 visa class and got 60 days time to submit my visa application. Either 189 or 190, i planned to go Sydney. So what should i do, should i wait for NSW state sponsorship approval in which visa process is quicker than 189 visa class or I should apply now?

Regards,
Kamran


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

kamran9haider said:


> Hey guys, I got EOI invitation directly under 189 visa class and got 60 days time to submit my visa application. Either 189 or 190, i planned to go Sydney. So what should i do, should i wait for NSW state sponsorship approval in which visa process is quicker than 189 visa class or I should apply now?
> 
> Regards,
> Kamran


Hello Kamran,

Even if you are certain that you preffer going to Sydney now, don't forget that some time later you would eventualy change your opinion! You would get a job offer from another state for example!

So, my personal advice is just to think twice! 
Good luck!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kamran9haider said:


> Hey guys, I got EOI invitation directly under 189 visa class and got 60 days time to submit my visa application. Either 189 or 190, i planned to go Sydney. So what should i do, should i wait for NSW state sponsorship approval in which visa process is quicker than 189 visa class or I should apply now?
> 
> Regards,
> Kamran


You got invite today???? Or 16 Nov???? Better option is 189... Nowadays 189's r also being granted in month or 2 months timeframe.. so go for it...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

*Help needed*



rawbin said:


> Anybody got Approval today? Do we get approval confirmation in email or only by post.
> 
> I got a call from NSW Trade office yesterday and asked about my missing certificates. After that immediately submitted that requested certificate in an email they provided.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I would like to apply. I really confused with how to make the fees. Could you help me on that. 

Asha


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I have given a request to the bank, they will let me know tomorrow whether it was cleared by NSW. Anyways I got the remittance ID for which they said, it would generate only when money will be withdrawn.
> 
> - Ragu


My bank informed me that my DD has not been cleared yet  

Which means, i assume that NSW hasn't opened my cover at all 

Worried now..

However, I have sent one more email again today asking for confirmation on the timeline whether it wll take max six weeks or wll there be any chance that it would increase as well. 

- Ragu.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> My bank informed me that my DD has not been cleared yet
> 
> Which means, i assume that NSW hasn't opened my cover at all
> 
> ...


There are diff department.. which issue ack mail and process application... So don't worry.. application is under processing... But when the other person will send ur check for processing u'll get ack... One can see this from the file numbers...
People who got ack letter later on.. file number is smaller than other....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to apply. I really confused with how to make the fees. Could you help me on that.
> 
> Asha


Hi,

You can make money order of $330 (onshore) and $300(for offshore) and put all your document in an envelope and send it to the respective address.

I did use money order of $330 from Aus Post in my case.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Good 2 hear that NSW is working on application. Could u tell us when did u send ur app. to NSW and reach to them?


I did apply on 31 Oct and according to ACK it reached to them on 1st Nov and my file number is 22XX hopefully will get approval letter in couple of days


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

rawbin said:


> I did apply on 31 Oct and according to ACK it reached to them on 1st Nov and my file number is 22XX hopefully will get approval letter in couple of days


If u observe the file numbers... 31st Oct got 22xx file number ... N people got file number with 23xx even... File numbers r there... But ack letters r sent when dd is cleared...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Thanks Loonq, I am kind of assuming everyone should get ACK anyway since everyboday paid for that, am I right?


Hi,

yes you are right. As far we learn from different forum and case of our mates, NSW will send ack to everyone (we found one exception who got approval rather than ack). So, keep waiting and hope you will get your ack soon.

Best of luck.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I have given a request to the bank, they will let me know tomorrow whether it was cleared by NSW. Anyways I got the remittance ID for which they said, it would generate only when money will be withdrawn.
> 
> - Ragu


Mandanapu, hope you took DD from ICICI through your Icici bank account ? Infact they wll issue DD through ICICI bank account only.. The reason am asking this is, you can request the status of your DD through your account number, thats how they verified mine.. Why dont you try that ?

-Ragu


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you.
You mean to say that from Post office we have to send the money (am from bangalore, India). Can we use any bank for sending money,like DD or anything. 
I never send money abroad so could you reply on this
Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Thank you.
> You mean to say that from Post office we have to send the money (am from bangalore, India). Can we use any bank for sending money,like DD or anything.
> I never send money abroad so could you reply on this
> Thanks


Am from Bangalore too, I took from ICICI, You can take from Axis bank as well, But you should hold an account with them.

- Ragu


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Can we apply without an agent ?. Am planning to do it myself. 
Still I am not clear abt the IELTS requerment for NSW form our forum I feel that 6 is enouh.
Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Can we apply without an agent ?. Am planning to do it myself.
> Still I am not clear abt the IELTS requerment for NSW form our forum I feel that 6 is enouh.
> Thanks


Thats right, Min 6 in each band is the criteria. Yes, you can apply without agent. Its easy. 

FYR : Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Mandanapu, hope you took DD from ICICI through your Icici bank account ? Infact they wll issue DD through ICICI bank account only.. The reason am asking this is, you can request the status of your DD through your account number, thats how they verified mine.. Why dont you try that ?
> 
> -Ragu


Hi Raghu,

Wt a coincidence. I called them this evening actually. Bt customer care people played with me. They transferred my cal to different departments and last they said NRI people wil help u, Bt long que was there and I've waited about 5min n pissed of with their service and hanged up d cal. I'll try 2ow mrng again n v'l let u knw if I get status Raghu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Wt a coincidence. I called them this evening actually. Bt customer care people played with me. They transferred my cal to different departments and last they said NRI people wil help u, Bt long que was there and I've waited about 5min n pissed of with their service and hanged up d cal. I'll try 2ow mrng again n v'l let u knw if I get status Raghu.


Gr8, But based on my exp with Cus Care, at the max they can give only Remittance ID and for the clearance they will say they wont be able to find that info. They advised me to check with the back where I took DD. Luckily I took the Bank representatives number when I applied for DD for Just in cases, So called her yesterday and she said she had to send an email to Head office. Today she informed me that its not cleared yet.

So, I would suggest you to get in touch with the Bank Rep. 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Gr8, But based on my exp with Cus Care, at the max they can give only Remittance ID and for the clearance they will say they wont be able to find that info. They advised me to check with the back where I took DD. Luckily I took the Bank representatives number when I applied for DD for Just in cases, So called her yesterday and she said she had to send an email to Head office. Today she informed me that its not cleared yet.
> 
> So, I would suggest you to get in touch with the Bank Rep.
> 
> ...


Where did u take ur dd? Shd b M G Road. R8? If so cud u pls share me executive no? I'll also cal her n wil ask 4 update. 
Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Where did u take ur dd? Shd b M G Road. R8? If so cud u pls share me executive no? I'll also cal her n wil ask 4 update.
> Thanks


Ohh no, I took from Koramangala. I can give her email ID, you can send her an email with your Bank account number, and can mention that you have taken DD from MG road and if it is not possible for her to help you, you can ask for phone number of respective section in MG road.

Give me your email ID, I will send her email ID if you want. 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ohh no, I took from Koramangala. I can give her email ID, you can send her an email with your Bank account number, and can mention that you have taken DD from MG road and if it is not possible for her to help you, you can ask for phone number of respective section in MG road.
> 
> Give me your email ID, I will send her email ID if you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks Raghu. My mail I'd is [email protected]


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Thanks Raghu. My mail I'd is [email protected]


No Problem Mate. Check your Inbox.

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> No Problem Mate. Check your Inbox.
> 
> - Ragu


Got d mail. Thanks Raghu


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear frndz, 

Can you help me on following queries
1. what is the process of applying state nomination. Do i need to lodge EOI first and then apply for state nomination or its vise versa?
2. Do we really need to fill form 4, if i am applying myself without any agent.
3. I can only arrange payslips and bank statement for last 5 years as a supporting documents. i dont have both before 5 years.
4. Form 2 and form 3 (ckecklist & self assessment) form looks like a document just for my reference. Do i need to submit it also along with other forms.
5. How i will be notified once they received my document and what is the expected time taken for the approval.

Folks, pls help an expert opinion is required.
Sorry for silly questions


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear frndz,
> 
> Can you help me on following queries
> 1. what is the process of applying state nomination. Do i need to lodge EOI first and then apply for state nomination or its vise versa?
> ...



Answer to your questions:

1. what is the process of applying state nomination. Do i need to lodge EOI first and then apply for state nomination or its vise versa?

Ans: You can apply for NSW SS even if you do not have EOI, But its better to include in your application to speed up your process. In case if you dont provide EOI #, they will give you, I believe 90 days from the date of SS Approval.

2. Do we really need to fill form 4, if i am applying myself without any agent.

Ans: Yes, 4 forms should be included.

3. I can only arrange payslips and bank statement for last 5 years as a supporting documents. i dont have both before 5 years.

Ans: 2 - 3 Payslips from each employer should be fine, If you wish to include Bank statement, you can, but it should be there for all the employers whom you have worked with. However, Its optional doc.

4. Form 2 and form 3 (ckecklist & self assessment) form looks like a document just for my reference. Do i need to submit it also along with other forms.

Yes, Suggest you to keep the Checklist on the top of your documents.

5. How i will be notified once they received my document and what is the expected time taken for the approval.

Expected time frame : 4 - 6 weeks for outcome.
You will be notified through ACK, which you will get 20 - 25 days from the date your application reached there, however due to many application there is a delay in ACK mail which we all facing now.

Hope above info will help, let us know if you need any more clarifications.

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Answer to your questions:
> 
> 1. what is the process of applying state nomination. Do i need to lodge EOI first and then apply for state nomination or its vise versa?
> 
> ...



Am not very sure on your question regarding form 4,

_" 2. Do we really need to fill form 4, if i am applying myself without any agent.

Ans: Yes, 4 forms should be included." _

But I have included thinking that its a Declaration should be given even if you are applying on your own.

Open for comments.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Am not very sure on your question regarding form 4,
> 
> _" 2. Do we really need to fill form 4, if i am applying myself without any agent.
> 
> ...


that is correct, declaration has to be submitted even if you are NOT using a RMA.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> that is correct, declaration has to be submitted even if you are NOT using a RMA.


Thanks bubbe2005.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

raghalan said:


> No Problem Mate. Check your Inbox.
> 
> - Ragu


Hi Ragu,

Am from koramangala. Can I have ur ph no. I need to clarify some doubts before I proceed. Could you pls mail ur ph no to ashababy at gmail dot com if u don't mind.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi ,

I have completed the EOI form . However last page (13/13) it shows visa type and result.
Against 190 SS visa it shows Result as ""The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points"" and against 189 it shows "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points

But the strange is as per my assessment I have only 55 and am looking for 5 marsk from SS.
Can you pleas tell me what is that message meant. Bec of this I didn't submit the EOI.
Thanks


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

189 does not have state sponsorship only 489 or 190.
are you applying for 189 or 190?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi Ragu,
> 
> Am from koramangala. Can I have ur ph no. I need to clarify some doubts before I proceed. Could you pls mail ur ph no to ashababy at gmail dot com if u don't mind.


Sure, I have sent you my phone number. Please check your gmail box.

- Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Morning,

Proof of NSW working 

One person whose application reached on 2nd Nov received ACK today. :clap2:

Congrats Alex.

- Ragu


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Got a correspondence in EOI. 

December 2012 Invitation Round Dates

In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.

These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.

Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Anybody have idea how long they take normally for state approval once they open the file ? They rang me Wednesday afternoon around 2:00 and after that immediately submitted the requested file. But not heard back anything after that, now it's Friday already. 

Is it wise to ring them and ask about the decision? I have not even submitted my EOI yet.

Some of my friends said they normally used to approve around 1st and 15th of every month. Anybody have clue? Waiting is the worst thing and I am getting worried now.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you raghu. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Any Approval Today?... today is last working day for this week.... now again next week... hopefully next week we got some good news for me and as well for other members also... )


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my NSW documents through an agent on 2nd November. As I came overseas for Diwali, he has stopped informing me. According to him, documents were received by NSW on 5th. He has stopped responding to my emails and I do not even know if he has received an acknowledgement from NSW. What should I do now ?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,
I just find that viewing the google spreadsheet requires permission? What happened? It it for applying a new security policy to the spreadsheet?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Friends,

I am really happy today. Just got my IELTS result:

Listening:8.50
Reading:8.50
Speaking:7
Writing :7

Overall:8

I can claim 65 points now.Also I believe that I am eligible for 189...........


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi,
> I just find that viewing the google spreadsheet requires permission? What happened? It it for applying a new security policy to the spreadsheet?


Me too.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Guys,

Can I apply for 457 visa and PR at the same time? My new Employer is going to raise a 457 visa in few days. Also there is a fair chance that I will be invited for 189 in the month of December.I am confused now.Please help me.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can I apply for 457 visa and PR at the same time? My new Employer is going to raise a 457 visa in few days. Also there is a fair chance that I will be invited for 189 in the month of December.I am confused now.Please help me.


Congratulations on your IELTS score!

To my knowledge, one can only have one valid visa at a time. If you get your 189 visa, it will override your 457 visa automatically. Have you got your new IETLS result paper? If yes, you can update your EOI now and you'll almost certainly receive 189 invitation on 3rd Dec since your points have been 65.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can I apply for 457 visa and PR at the same time? My new Employer is going to raise a 457 visa in few days. Also there is a fair chance that I will be invited for 189 in the month of December.I am confused now.Please help me.


Sim, to my knowledge, 457 is temp work visa and it wont count your stay and exp in Aus with 457 when you apply for Citizen ship. SO any way you will end up applying 190 or 189 when 457 expires. more over we do not know how the situation will be after 2 yrs, So why r u taking risk again and loosing this good opportunity. 

I would suggest you to go for 189, am sure your employer can wait for 1 more month and luckily 189 processing is happening within a month and you will have you visa within a month.

- Ragu


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Zander said:


> Congratulations on your IELTS score!
> 
> To my knowledge, one can only have one valid visa at a time. If you get your 189 visa, it will override your 457 visa automatically. Have you got your new IETLS result paper? If yes, you can update your EOI now and you'll almost certainly receive 189 invitation on 3rd Dec since your points have been 65.


Hi,

I have not received the TRF yet but checked the score online and through sms. It takes 2-3 days to get the TRF so I don`t think I will receive invitation on 3rd December. Is that wise to apply for 189 once I get my 457 done? I am hoping to get 457 in 2 weeks.Do you suggest me to wait until my 457 is done and apply for 189 afterwards?

Sim


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am really happy today. Just got my IELTS result:
> 
> ...


Congrats sim_bangalore,

Do anybody knows by any chance skills in demand list of state gets updated (reduce IELTS requirement or add a job in skills in demand list).

Currently I am eligible for NT only. But the IT job market is virtually not there.

I am intrested for NSW but my job is not included in there skills in demand list.

My job is included in SA and VIC but they requires higher IELTS scores.

So do i wait for skills in demand list get changed or reappear for IELTS again ( which is really frustrating, appeared twice, but failed to get 7 in each).

Can anybody guide me on this.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*DIAC Mail*

Hi All,

Just got to know from other posts that, invitations for next round will be sent on 3rd of December... 

Instead of Monday Blues.. we might have Monday Highs...  Hope for the best


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not received the TRF yet but checked the score online and through sms. It takes 2-3 days to get the TRF so I don`t think I will receive invitation on 3rd December. Is that wise to apply for 189 once I get my 457 done? I am hoping to get 457 in 2 weeks.Do you suggest me to wait until my 457 is done and apply for 189 afterwards?
> 
> Sim


It should be OK for you to apply a 189 visa when you are holding a 457 visa. According to your information, when you get your CO for 189 visa, I guess it should take you at aleast one month and at that time your should have got your 457 visa. So if I were you, just apply for 189 visa as usual. If you cannot catch up the invitation on 3rd Dec, then you should be able to get invitation on 17th Dec.


----------



## kaaran (Jul 28, 2011)

*Please update what states are accepting 6.5 score*



arundill80 said:


> HI
> 
> The point system has been revised.IELTS 6.5 is enough for state sponsored visa


Thanks Arun for the update.Can you please share more details on the states which are sponsoring with IELTS score of 6.5 and what are the chances are getting through them.

Appreciate your quick response.

Kaaran.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Am planning to take PCC before Visa Invitations, assuming that I will get my SS approved by Dec end and Visa will be ready by Jan end or Feb mid. 

So if I have my PCC by Dec mid, wll there be any changes in the entry to Australia timeline. ? 

After Visa stamp, we have to entry into Australia within 6 months right ? So, what I heard from some other thread in this forum was, PCC clearance date would decide when we have to enter the country after Visa stamp..

Can anyone advise on this please ? 


- Ragu.


----------



## samaloo (Nov 16, 2012)

10 days ago I submitted my documents to NSW and today I recieved a message in skillselect with the title of review you eoi and test point claims
Does it mean that my file is under review by nsw or it is just a public message for all eoi submitted ones.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

samaloo said:


> 10 days ago I submitted my documents to NSW and today I recieved a message in skillselect with the title of review you eoi and test point claims
> Does it mean that my file is under review by nsw or it is just a public message for all eoi submitted ones.


No. Every EOI holder should have received that. It was sent by DIAC and has no links with NSW SS.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Why they have blocked access to Doc file ? Have they blocked it for me or everyone ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Mate
I don't know what happened to the doc file.... Lemme get a computer... Then will check the restrictions... I hvnt put any....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mate
> I don't know what happened to the doc file.... Lemme get a computer... Then will check the restrictions... I hvnt put any....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Who's the owner of the spreadsheet? It seems that the owner has changed the access permission of the spreadsheet or has deleted it.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mate
> I don't know what happened to the doc file.... Lemme get a computer... Then will check the restrictions... I hvnt put any....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Now the accessing has been restored, thanks. So you are the owner, Nav?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Zander said:


> Now the accessing has been restored, thanks. So you are the owner, Nav?


I was on move... Arranged a computer from Smwhr.... N updated the rights for every1... Made it global sheet.... Any1 can edit it.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys
Sheet has two more approvals today if I'm not wrong. Looks unn and kamran9haider to me.


----------



## Samarth11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can any one share the link of the excel sheet.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Here you go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Am planning to take PCC before Visa Invitations, assuming that I will get my SS approved by Dec end and Visa will be ready by Jan end or Feb mid.
> 
> So if I have my PCC by Dec mid, wll there be any changes in the entry to Australia timeline. ?
> 
> ...


Request for some clarification on this please..


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi bubbe2005,
so it's possible to apply offshore and pay by money order from aus post? Money order was for 300 AUD (as it is for offshore)?

I've realized that probably the problem with my bank cheque is that there is one more signature on it (my signature). Because, when I went for the bank cheque into the bank, the bank officer wanted me to sign that bank cheque. So I did it (it was my first cheque and I didn't have any previous knowledge about the chequees). Now, I know that it was a mistake and no my signature should be on it. I'm very unhappy how some people are uncompetent and especially in the bank. I've had a lot of troubles with that chequee (first, they didn't want to create bank cheque for me, and now it's over signed and I'm waiting for the response from NSW too much). 

There is a possibility from the my bank to cancel it (as it's the bank fault) and create a new one. Or, I'm thinking about possibility to make a money order directly in AU (I've a friend of mine in Brisbane, maybe it'll be quicker).

I'd appreciate any ideas how to deal with this situation. 



bubbe2005 said:


> I applied with money order from aus post. my brother helped me with it.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi bubbe2005,
> so it's possible to apply offshore and pay by money order from aus post? Money order was for 300 AUD (as it is for offshore)?
> 
> I've realized that probably the problem with my bank cheque is that there is one more signature on it (my signature). Because, when I went for the bank cheque into the bank, the bank officer wanted me to sign that bank cheque. So I did it (it was my first cheque and I didn't have any previous knowledge about the chequees). Now, I know that it was a mistake and no my signature should be on it. I'm very unhappy how some people are uncompetent and especially in the bank. I've had a lot of troubles with that chequee (first, they didn't want to create bank cheque for me, and now it's over signed and I'm waiting for the response from NSW too much).
> ...


Asking your friend to buy a money order in AU would be a good choice and I did the same thing too. Your friend just needs to find a Post Office, buy a 300AUD money order(payee is 'Industry & Investment NSW') and then post it to NSW Office on behalf of you...


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you Zander,
I will definetely try it. Don't you know how quick it was? Probably 1 - 2 days?



Zander said:


> Asking your friend to buy a money order in AU would be a good choice and I did the same thing too. Your friend just needs to find a Post Office, buy a 300AUD money order(payee is 'Industry & Investment NSW') and then post it to NSW Office on behalf of you...


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Can anybody address the below queries.

1) In form 3, they have mentioned "Letters of reference" as an optional item (Tab 8).
What is the diff b/w this and Tab 6 (Employment Reference).

2)Do we need to include dependents passport copies with the application.
3) Is there any particular format for CV.
4) Do we need to write anything on the DD (like Name/passport no/EOI No on the back side)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Can anybody address the below queries.
> 
> 1) In form 3, they have mentioned "Letters of reference" as an optional item (Tab 8).
> What is the diff b/w this and Tab 6 (Employment Reference).
> ...




no difference but tab 8 is OPTIONAL


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi PPl,

I have IELTS as 7.0 (R-8, S-6.5 W-6, L-8). I have got my ACS filed as well. I am planning to apply for NSW. 

I have to start the paper work. Please let me know if the scores are fine to apply...

Thank YOu.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, yes, your IELTS score is fine for NSW SS.



satishkumar432 said:


> Hi PPl,
> 
> I have IELTS as 7.0 (R-8, S-6.5 W-6, L-8). I have got my ACS filed as well. I am planning to apply for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hi PPl,
> 
> I have IELTS as 7.0 (R-8, S-6.5 W-6, L-8). I have got my ACS filed as well. I am planning to apply for NSW.
> 
> ...


yes it is fine, because you need a minimum 6 in each band.


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hi PPl,
> 
> I have IELTS as 7.0 (R-8, S-6.5 W-6, L-8). I have got my ACS filed as well. I am planning to apply for NSW.
> 
> ...


Yah, it's fine...


----------



## Samarth11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can somebody share the excel sheet?
Has anybody got approval today??Awating for mine as well..


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, enjoy:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0



Samarth11 said:


> Can somebody share the excel sheet?
> Has anybody got approval today??Awating for mine as well..


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank You for the reply...

I am planning to post my application by this week. I have also referred to the web site. It says that 31st december is the last date for the receipt of the applications...

Please let me know if you know further information..


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, from the doc sheet i found two more approval on this week and ACK is same as that of mine but I have not got any information from NSW TRADE office. I am still waiting for the approval letter as I have not applied EOI yet. Is that approval you got directly in your EOI?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Any idea whats the ielts score for Canberra?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Thank you Zander,
> I will definetely try it. Don't you know how quick it was? Probably 1 - 2 days?


Yes, I guess delivering an express parcel will take at most 2 days from Brisban to Sydeny


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Any idea whats the ielts score for Canberra?


Not sure on that but they do have criteria based on occupation. For software engineer NSW has 6+. What is your band score. My mobile is 8939920528


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello All Valuable friends,

yesterday i got the approval of NSW SS.......


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Thank You for the reply...
> 
> I am planning to post my application by this week. I have also referred to the web site. It says that 31st december is the last date for the receipt of the applications...
> 
> Please let me know if you know further information..


Can you provide the line where it say 31st Dec is the last date ?


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello All Valuable friends,
> 
> yesterday i got the approval of NSW SS.......


Hi Umesh,

Did you get approval letter from NSW or you got invitation on EOI ?
I document reached to them on 1st November according to ACK email. But still haven't got letter of approval.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

rawbin said:


> Hi Umesh,
> 
> Did you get approval letter from NSW or you got invitation on EOI ?
> I document reached to them on 1st November according to ACK email. But still haven't got letter of approval.


rawbin i got nsw ss approval... now i submit eoi ....


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Novice Question..*

Frens...

How many forms do i need to submit for NSW...

I see in the website form1.form2.form3 and form4...but some of them are under the category of 889 visa..

Could someone pls tell me which forms are required and which are not.. also the link for declaration form 4 for 190 isnt quite working...

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/24054/nsw_mig_form4_201207.pdf

are you facing the same problem as well..

Pls help ! !


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello All Valuable friends,
> 
> yesterday i got the approval of NSW SS.......


Congrats...,..,


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Max1983 said:


> Congrats...,..,


Thanks Max...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Thank You for the reply...
> 
> I am planning to post my application by this week. I have also referred to the web site. It says that 31st december is the last date for the receipt of the applications...
> 
> Please let me know if you know further information..


From where you go this information? Can you post the link here please?


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

umesh said:


> rawbin i got nsw ss approval... now i submit eoi ....


Congrat for approval letter I am waiting for it but seems need to wait some more time. Who is the officer to approve it? I got call from Maria Wednesday and asked my missing certificates but have not heard back yet. So can you plz tell which date u got approved in letter and who is officer.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

rawbin said:


> Congrat for approval letter I am waiting for it but seems need to wait some more time. Who is the officer to approve it? I got call from Maria Wednesday and asked my missing certificates but have not heard back yet. So can you plz tell which date u got approved in letter and who is officer.


ok rawbin... i just got call from my agent that i got approval yesterday..... as my agent had given Australian address... its is delivered to there.... today he will scan and email me then he will send me... then only i can update about information which you want......


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Congrat for approval letter I am waiting for it but seems need to wait some more time. Who is the officer to approve it? I got call from Maria Wednesday and asked my missing certificates but have not heard back yet. So can you plz tell which date u got approved in letter and who is officer.


Hi Rawbin,

Maria Estrada was the signatory. 

Thanks


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, she rang me in Wednesday.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello All Valuable friends,
> 
> yesterday i got the approval of NSW SS.......


congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Dear all, 
If we have a column to specify the skillset of the candidates then I think we can figure out something about the approval criteria.

I got this information from victoria website (Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria)

Meeting the minimum eligibility criteria for Victorian state nomination is the first step in the assessment processes, however it does not guarantee an application will be successful.
Every application for state nomination is assessed individually with a focus on your ability to address a number of assessment criteria, including:
your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience - including any specialist capabilities - to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependants, in Victoria with a view to your prospects for long-term settlement in Victoria, and
the demand for your occupation in relation to the allocated quota of nomination places.
Applicants who best meet the assessment criteria are offered nomination. Meeting the minimum eligibility criteria does not guarantee nomination.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello All Valuable friends,
> 
> yesterday i got the approval of NSW SS.......


Congrats umesh


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Now it is some what clear that NSW is following the file number sequences for processing the applications. However, one or 2 exception are there.

hopefully, Almost all the candidates with file numbers 21XX should get their results in next 8-10 days.

There may be some exceptions in that but reason may be the complexity of attached documents that may be delaying it a bit.


----------



## futureaust (Dec 1, 2012)

I sent my documents for NSW SS on 27th of Nov. I would gain 60 points if my sponsorship will be approved and 55 points without that.
Should I submit EOI now or should I wait for approval of NSW SS and then submit the EOI?

thanks


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

futureaust said:


> I sent my documents for NSW SS on 27th of Nov. I would gain 60 points if my sponsorship will be approved and 55 points without that.
> Should I submit EOI now or should I wait for approval of NSW SS and then submit the EOI?
> 
> thanks



Hi Futureaust,

How much is your IELST score?


----------



## futureaust (Dec 1, 2012)

indian01 said:


> hi futureaust,
> 
> how much is your ielst score?


r: 8
l: 7.5
s: 7
w: 6


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Now it is some what clear that NSW is following the file number sequences for processing the applications. However, one or 2 exception are there.
> 
> hopefully, Almost all the candidates with file numbers 21XX should get their results in next 8-10 days.
> 
> There may be some exceptions in that but reason may be the complexity of attached documents that may be delaying it a bit.


I hope u r right....and we get our approval in next week...
Cheers


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

friends... 

as my research shows that... this week approval for 208x to 213x.... by next Thursday or next to next Thursday 214X to 218X......(as trend 8/11,15/11,21/11,9/11 these are the date of approval)its my word... as per my assumption... Hope all you also got approval very fast...


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

umesh said:


> friends...
> 
> as my research shows that... this week approval for 208x to 213x.... by next Thursday or next to next Thursday 214X to 218X......(as trend 8/11,15/11,21/11,9/11 these are the date of approval)its my word... as per my assumption... Hope all you also got approval very fast...


Sounds Good


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

umesh said:


> friends...
> 
> as my research shows that... this week approval for 208x to 213x.... by next Thursday or next to next Thursday 214X to 218X......(as trend 8/11,15/11,21/11,9/11 these are the date of approval)its my word... as per my assumption... Hope all you also got approval very fast...


What are these numbers Umesh? DO They send number when they acjnowledge your docs are recived?


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

indian01 said:


> What are these numbers Umesh? DO They send number when they acjnowledge your docs are recived?


Yes Sanjay, its file no which provided by nsw.... when they send acknowledge.....


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi Futureaust,
> 
> How much is your IELST score?


from my exp,you should submit EOI annd send it with state sponsorship forms,so that when NSW approves your application,thye can attach that info to your EOI.

If its otherwise, experienced expats may correct me.


----------



## futureaust (Dec 1, 2012)

indian01 said:


> from my exp,you should submit EOI annd send it with state sponsorship forms,so that when NSW approves your application,thye can attach that info to your EOI.
> 
> If its otherwise, experienced expats may correct me.


I submitted the EOI, but I afraid I got my invitation based on my claim about state sponsorship and if I couldn't get sponsorship, they accused me of fraud, so I suspended it.
I want to know does DIAC aware of state sponsorship or not, so they invite me when my sponsorship got approved?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

umesh said:


> Yes Sanjay, its file no which provided by nsw.... when they send acknowledge.....


Hi Umesh, 

May I request you to send me email at my sanjay.gautam at gmail.com
Network is too slow and I m not able to check private msgs.

I opened the Application (Word document) and seems like it is not editable, even I did [Save As],it is in compatibility mode. Do I need to take print out and fill all information by hand? I can't type anything in word file? 

Please advise.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Need helpin filing form*

Hello All,

I m filing NSW application.

I opened the Application (Word document) and seems like it is not editable, even I did [Save As],it is in compatibility mode. Do I need to take print out and fill all information by hand? I can't type anything in word file? 

The EMployment History has only 3 rows,how do I add additionalinfo in it?

Has anyone been able to update it? Please suggest. 

Today is a weekend and I want to be done with application before Monday.

I will really appreciate your response on this. Thank you all.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I m filing NSW application.

I opened the Application (Word document) and seems like it is not editable, even I did [Save As],it is in compatibility mode. Do I need to take print out and fill all information by hand? I can't type anything in word file? 

The EMployment History has only 3 rows,how do I add additionalinfo in it?

Has anyone been able to update it? Please suggest. 

Today is a weekend and I want to be done with application before Monday.

I will really appreciate your response on this. Thank you all.


Also I read this in NSW site - 

_Nomination
In order to qualify for NSW nomination, *you must score at least 60 points *on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.

As the occupations, skills and experience are in demand in Sydney and regional NSW nominated applicants may have enhanced employment prospects. However, nomination does not guarantee employment._


Does this mean that we need 60 points for NSW state sponsorship? I have 55 points right now and I am thinking to apply for NSW sponsorship,I was under impression that if I get approval from NSW sponsorship, it will make 60 points and I will be able to apply for 190 visa. 

Please clarify my doubt abt points. Thanks somuch.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I m filing NSW application.
> 
> ...


I opened the Application (Word document) and seems like it is not editable, even I did [Save As],it is in compatibility mode. Do I need to take print out and fill all information by hand? I can't type anything in word file? write by hand, no issues.

The EMployment History has only 3 rows,how do I add additionalinfo in it? use extra page to cover rest of them.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> I opened the Application (Word document) and seems like it is not editable, even I did [Save As],it is in compatibility mode. Do I need to take print out and fill all information by hand? I can't type anything in word file? write by hand, no issues.
> 
> The EMployment History has only 3 rows,how do I add additionalinfo in it? use extra page to cover rest of them.


Thanks ils2_fly so much for your response.

Can you also please advise on my last post? I m so confused about 60points to be needed for NSW nomination. I have 55 points right now, so it means I cant apply for NSW sponsorship right now?


Also I read this in NSW site - 

Nomination
In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.

As the occupations, skills and experience are in demand in Sydney and regional NSW nominated applicants may have enhanced employment prospects. However, nomination does not guarantee employment.


Does this mean that we need 60 points for NSW state sponsorship? I have 55 points right now and I am thinking to apply for NSW sponsorship,I was under impression that if I get approval from NSW sponsorship, it will make 60 points and I will be able to apply for 190 visa. 

Please clarify my doubt abt points. Thanks somuch.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Thanks ils2_fly so much for your response.
> 
> Can you also please advise on my last post? I m so confused about 60points to be needed for NSW nomination. I have 55 points right now, so it means I cant apply for NSW sponsorship right now?
> 
> ...


u r eligible for SS. Here 60 pts means 55+ 5 pt from SS for 190 visa sub-class.

Cheers!


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

umesh said:


> rawbin i got nsw ss approval... now i submit eoi ....


Hi Umesh,
Congrats.
Have you attached any documents declaring your assets.Some of the agents are asking for that.However it has not mentioned in the checklist.
Anybody got approval without that declaration?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

@rawbin,
What are the documents they asked you to submit. Have you included your asset declaration.Some of my frnds were talking abt that.
Best wishes


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Got Invitation without Approval*

Hi 

I got EOI Invitation last on Nov 27th. Since I am on vacation and I dont have much access to internet, I couldn't able to share with you. Sorry. But I have updated the sheet.

The strange thing is I didn't got any approval letter or email but directly I got EOI. After viewing that email I felt very happy. 

I have analysed myself that what made my Application so faster for EOI. Here are the things

- Exp > 5 Years
- Provide all employment related documents not just Offer and Relieving letter
- Form 16 for 2 years
- Employer brand also matters (Presence of your employer in Sydney)
- IELTS above 6.0 ( mine is 6.5 on all bands)
- Form 1, 2, 3, 4
- EOI Mandatory (Even though If you don't get 60 points also fill EOI today iteslf, It doesn't cost single penny, I have submitted my EOI on Jul 10)

The above things are as per my knowledge. Don't take it for granted. But yes the above 

I will keep you posted if there are any updates

-Rams


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I got EOI Invitation last on Nov 27th. Since I am on vacation and I dont have much access to internet, I couldn't able to share with you. Sorry. But I have updated the sheet.
> 
> ...


That's a great news. How much points you have? Is it 60 or less? 

We have 55 points, but not sure if should apply for NSW as their website, mentions that to apply for NSW nomination you need 60 points. I was thinking I can apply for NSW SS with 55 points and then I will get 5 after state sponsorship being approved. But now looks like to apply to get NSW state sponsorship approval itself I need 60 points. 
Is it so? If you know pls share the info. Thanks and congrats once again.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Not sure on that but they do have criteria based on occupation. For software engineer NSW has 6+. What is your band score. My mobile is 8939920528


Hi Arun

I got 7+ in all sections of IELTS with overall 7.5. But am looking this option for my friend who didnt get 7 in each.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

ashababy said:


> @rawbin,
> What are the documents they asked you to submit. Have you included your asset declaration.Some of my frnds were talking abt that.
> Best wishes


No assets declaration form attached. Form 1,2,3,4 and certificates only.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

rawbin said:


> Congrat for approval letter I am waiting for it but seems need to wait some more time. Who is the officer to approve it? I got call from Maria Wednesday and asked my missing certificates but have not heard back yet. So can you plz tell which date u got approved in letter and who is officer.


Rawbin,

from Maria .. bcaz on letter her authority signature....


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

umesh said:


> Rawbin,
> 
> from Maria .. bcaz on letter her authority signature....


Hi Robin,
Please update the status in spreadsheet. It will be useful to others.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Friends,

I have a good news to share with you. Finally got the invitation to apply for 189.
I got my IELTS score(8.5,8.5,7,7) yesterday and updated the EOI from 55 points to 65.
And today got the invitation. I am really happy. 

Sim


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a good news to share with you. Finally got the invitation to apply for 189.
> I got my IELTS score(8.5,8.5,7,7) yesterday and updated the EOI from 55 points to 65.
> ...



Congrats sim, all the best for your visa application


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Congrats sim, all the best for your visa application


Thanks a lot Jose.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a good news to share with you. Finally got the invitation to apply for 189.
> I got my IELTS score(8.5,8.5,7,7) yesterday and updated the EOI from 55 points to 65.
> ...


Congrats, how old are you SIMS and how much was your work exp assessed by ACS?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

What the hell!!!!!!!!!!why my phone call directly goes to voice mail every time?~~~~~~


----------



## hopeA (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats. I was under impression that we can't submit EOI without enough points(60). B'cos if invited at that time if we don't have enough points what we claimed then they may not consider the application in future. Also in EOI they ask for IELTS exam results info..

Also I am planning to submit the NSW SS since I have only 55 with being unsuccessful in claiming 7 in IELTS. Few questions

1. In form 2 do I show total points as 55 or add 5 points in SS and show a total of 60(if I do this do I need to write like... with NSW SS).

2. If I wait for NSW SS and then submit my EOI, what is the validity of NSW SS?

Let me know if I am wrong in my understanding. Appreciate your input

Thanks




sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a good news to share with you. Finally got the invitation to apply for 189.
> I got my IELTS score(8.5,8.5,7,7) yesterday and updated the EOI from 55 points to 65.
> ...


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone received approval today?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I called them today morning, it was not connecting properly, I heard kind of line engagement sound. Not sure if they are available today.

Info: 

Holiday closure
The Business Migration and Industry Skills Unit will be closed from 24 December 2012 until 4 January. Officers will be available from 7 January 2013. 

Any ACK / Approvals today ? 

- Ragu


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

So holiday will begin from 24 December, hopefully all 2nd and 5th Nov applications will receive results before holiday!


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I called them today morning, it was not connecting properly, I heard kind of line engagement sound. Not sure if they are available today.
> 
> Info:
> 
> ...


They said that the processing time is 4 to 6 weeks after receiving the documents. I have submitted my documents in their office itself on 25/10/2012 but they are showing in their records that htey received it on 13/11/2012. 

Also for me 6 weeks are almost going to over but no result and with this speed they are not going to send the result in next 1 week.

I think they should start saying that 6 week processing time was not correct, it is actually 6 months. this week to week wait is very painfull.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a good news to share with you. Finally got the invitation to apply for 189.
> I got my IELTS score(8.5,8.5,7,7) yesterday and updated the EOI from 55 points to 65.
> ...


Congrats Sim, All d very best.

One question: You received both 189 invitation and 190 SS approval as well ? 

b/c I noticed in our excel sheet that your status is Approved and your application reached on 5th of Nov, the same date mine as well reached there, so wanted to confirm if you have received any kind of update / confirmation from NSW ? 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> They said that the processing time is 4 to 6 weeks after receiving the documents. I have submitted my documents in their office itself on 25/10/2012 but they are showing in their records that htey received it on 13/11/2012.
> 
> Also for me 6 weeks are almost going to over but no result and with this speed they are not going to send the result in next 1 week.
> 
> I think they should start saying that 6 week processing time was not correct, it is actually 6 months. this week to week wait is very painfull.


Right, Infact I called them today morning to ask about Nov 5th Application and processing time.. But its constantly ringing and I believe they have disabled voice mail as well, its not going in there 

Its very strange, and one thing I have noticed, they have uncovered all our doc covers and they processed according to occupation wise, If you see, all the occupation were processed till Nov 2nd mostly, So this shows that they have had a first cut review of our doc, they why cant they send us an ACK ? 

And one more thing, How come Onshore application receiving ACK's immediately or Max by next day ? 

Now sure how their process and strategy is. 

- Ragu


----------



## bhavika.kapatel (Nov 1, 2012)

I also applied for nsw sponsorship on 5th nov, but today i received 189 invitation instead... soooooo happyyyyy...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

bhavika.kapatel said:


> I also applied for nsw sponsorship on 5th nov, but today i received 189 invitation instead... soooooo happyyyyy...


Heyy congrats,

How many points you have without SS ?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Mate, did you apply for both 189 and 190?


----------



## bhavika.kapatel (Nov 1, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Heyy congrats,
> 
> How many points you have without SS ?


I had 60 points without SS. I applied under System Analyst.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

According to their website, I guess NSW Office has been busy dealing with applicantions for 886 visa since last week. They give a priority to 886 applicants for the time being and the deadline for 886 applications is this friday, 7th Dec. So I suppose there would be more good news for us 190 applicants next week.



raghalan said:


> Right, Infact I called them today morning to ask about Nov 5th Application and processing time.. But its constantly ringing and I believe they have disabled voice mail as well, its not going in there
> 
> Its very strange, and one thing I have noticed, they have uncovered all our doc covers and they processed according to occupation wise, If you see, all the occupation were processed till Nov 2nd mostly, So this shows that they have had a first cut review of our doc, they why cant they send us an ACK ?
> 
> ...


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

1) I do not remember what forms did I fill. I applied NSW SS through an agent. It has been more than a month. He is not responding to my emails. As I am overseas,I cannot visit him. What should I do ? I am not too sure if he filled all the forms ? I ,however, provided all my documents for NSW SS. 

2) Do I have to submit any document for submitting EOI ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> 1) I do not remember what forms did I fill. I applied NSW SS through an agent. It has been more than a month. He is not responding to my emails. As I am overseas,I cannot visit him. What should I do ? I am not too sure if he filled all the forms ? I ,however, provided all my documents for NSW SS.
> 
> 2) Do I have to submit any document for submitting EOI ?



Basically you have to submit 4 forms + certificates and employment proofs. 

In that 4 forms - 2 forms required your signature, so for sure you should have signed there, one form as a checklist which is important and points calculation form. 

EOI - you need to mentioned on your NSW forms, separate document for the same is not required.

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Till Oct 2012:

NSW SS count.

State/Territory Nominations September 2012

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – October 2012

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments *during October 2012* is shown in the following table:

Visa Subclass	ACT	*NSW* NT	QLD	SA	TAS	VIC	WA	Total
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa	41	*31* 8	6	103	1	97	333	620
Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa	0	*7* 8	0	20	2	0	53	90
Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa	0	0	0	0	0	0	9	1	10
Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa	1	0	0	0	0	0	3	5	9
Total	42	*38* 16	6	123	3	109	392	729
Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2012/13 total activity

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from *July 2012 to the end of October 2012* is shown in the following table:

Visa Subclass	ACT	*NSW	*NT	QLD	SA	TAS	VIC	WA	Total
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa	129	*134	*27	25	425	5	310	819	1874
Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa	0	*9* 24	2	84	5	1	123	248
Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa	0	0	0	0	0	2	57	3	62
Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa	1	0	0	0	1	2	16	12	32
Total	130	*143	*51	27	510	14	384	957	2216


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Raghalan

From where you got this information?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Raghalan
> 
> From where you got this information?


In Skillselect, was waiting for them to update, they updated today morning. 

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> In Skillselect, was waiting for them to update, they updated today morning.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 November & 16 November 2012 Results


So from July 2012 to Oct 2012, in 4 months NSW has only approved 134 applications for 190 VISA. This comes to approx 30-35 approvals per month.

As per our excel sheet we have more then 450 applications with NSW. If trend remains the same and they are not increasing number of approvals per month, I am afaired they will take next 6 months to process this.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> So from July 2012 to Oct 2012, in 4 months NSW has only approved 134 applications for 190 VISA. This comes to approx 30-35 approvals per month.
> 
> As per our excel sheet we have more then 450 applications with NSW. If trend remains the same and they are not increasing number of approvals per month, I am afaired they will take next 6 months to process this.


My understanding is that before 16th Oct'12, the required IELTS for SS was 7 in each section, means less applications submitted. But after 16th, as required score is 6, more people are applying.... so, we expect more approval soon.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*Got the Grant*

Mates,

Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane: 

All the best to everyone........


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

i got a msg from Skillselect abt dec month EOI invite dates.
i havent got anything ever before.

anybody got any mail like that?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


hearty congrats NAV 
good news for the day


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats and wish u best luck for next steps!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> i got a msg from Skillselect abt dec month EOI invite dates.
> i havent got anything ever before.
> 
> anybody got any mail like that?


All active EOI ac before the date, received the same msg.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats and wish u best luck for next steps!


Congrats Nav.. 

If am not wrong, you are an offshore applicant right.. ?

If yes, you went to any Australian consulate in your city to get Visa stamped ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Hey buddy, 

congratulations :clap2::clap2:... lets have party before you lane:...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> congratulations :clap2::clap2:... lets have party before you lane:...


Thanks mate..... Anytime.... lane:


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats......Mate.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Nav..
> 
> If am not wrong, you are an offshore applicant right.. ?
> 
> If yes, you went to any Australian consulate in your city to get Visa stamped ?


Mates... 

let me update you all... I have got the Grant for my Visa application I have filed....

NSW still pending.... Which I might not be taking.. :boxing:


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats nav


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats Nav for your visa grant...


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Many Congrats and all the best in future!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys

Any approvals from Nsw today?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates...
> 
> let me update you all... I have got the Grant for my Visa application I have filed....
> 
> NSW still pending.... Which I might not be taking.. :boxing:


Congras friend!!!!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates...
> 
> let me update you all... I have got the Grant for my Visa application I have filed....
> 
> NSW still pending.... Which I might not be taking.. :boxing:



congratulations nav


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've just discovered this forum. My name is Javier and I'm from Spain. I applied for NSW Sponsorship (190) in October, but documents arrived on November 05th. I'm still waiting for an ack email.

If you don't mind I'm gonna update the spreadsheet with my info.

Regards


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrat nav


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just discovered this forum. My name is Javier and I'm from Spain. I applied for NSW Sponsorship (190) in October, but documents arrived on November 05th. I'm still waiting for an ack email.
> 
> ...


Welcome !

Please, this is the link.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

whats your occupation ?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

One more week is passing in the wait for NSW SS result....

Today I am travelling back to India for a month long holidays. I was hoping that I will get my approval before Today but that did not happened. Now I can only hope that by the time I return (Jan 1 2013) I will receive my result.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Morning All,
I have mailed them last week, I got response today saying that processing time is approximately 6 weeks, initially they said 4-6 weeks, now it has become approx 6 weeks.. 

And one more thing, they have already opened our covers, bc without opening they can't segregate the applications as per occupation.. So they wll be changing the receive date based on requirement and score.. In 5th nov group there are around 6 SEs , but sure every one wll receive different received date and from that date they wll take approx 6 weeks. 

- Ragu


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Good Morning All,
> I have mailed them last week, I got response today saying that processing time is approximately 6 weeks, initially they said 4-6 weeks, now it has become approx 6 weeks..
> 
> And one more thing, they have already opened our covers, bc without opening they can't segregate the applications as per occupation.. So they wll be changing the receive date based on requirement and score.. In 5th nov group there are around 6 SEs , but sure every one wll receive different received date and from that date they wll take approx 6 weeks.
> ...


Ragu,

If you call them next week then this approx 6 weeks will become 6-8 weeks and so on. So be ready for wait of 10-14 weeks, same as for other states..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Ragu,
> 
> If you call them next week then this approx 6 weeks will become 6-8 weeks and so on. So be ready for wait of 10-14 weeks, same as for other states..


Very True Sandeep.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

On what priority is NSW processing applications?

As per excel sheet, people whose applications were received in November have got approvals. But many others who have doc received date in October are still waiting. How is this possible?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Basically you have to submit 4 forms + certificates and employment proofs.
> 
> In that 4 forms - 2 forms required your signature, so for sure you should have signed there, one form as a checklist which is important and points calculation form.
> 
> ...


Thank you for ypur reply. I submitted eoi afterwards myself wothoutthe help of the agent.

Is It possible that nsw may refuse anyone's application


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Thank you for ypur reply. I submitted eoi afterwards myself wothoutthe help of the agent.
> 
> Is It possible that nsw may refuse anyone's application


I think NSW will not select blindly.........definitely they have their own selection criterion.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys
Another approval today for SVS. Just noticed in the sheet.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

this waiting is seriously killing...

at least they would have sent acknowledgement :|


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Welcome !
> 
> Please, this is the link.
> 
> ...


Hi Raghalan. I've updated the spreadsheet. 

My occupation is Developer Programmer. 

I sent an email to "bizmigration" on November 16th asking for information and the response was "For applications received on the 5th November an email notification of receipt will be provided within the next week or so." 

I'm still waiting 

Regards


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Hi Raghalan. I've updated the spreadsheet.
> 
> My occupation is Developer Programmer.
> 
> ...


Even we received the same response, notice that "so" which is equivalent to undefined delay 

- Ragu


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

every time you call nsw or drop them e-mail they always say that we have received large amount of applications, you will get ack. in next week.

I don't know how many more weeks they are gone take????


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

People, we just need to be more patient. Everytime we contact NSW they just need to pause their processing our applications because they need to answer our questions. Just be patient and wait. I'm waiting a lot of days as well but I don't think bothering them with asking same question again and again can help progress.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

I have seen many people with 60 points in sheet.... They got invite or not?????? I know about Sim that she got invite.... what bout others..??????


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zedte said:


> People, we just need to be more patient. Everytime we contact NSW they just need to pause their processing our applications because they need to answer our questions. Just be patient and wait. I'm waiting a lot of days as well but I don't think bothering them with asking same question again and again can help progress.


Processing team and answering to our queries are different teams.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

So, then it's ok  I've thought that it's the same team.



raghalan said:


> Processing team and answering to our queries are different teams.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> this waiting is seriously killing...
> 
> at least they would have sent acknowledgement :|


Very True!!


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

It seems that NSW stops working on our applications... No news from them since couple of days ago...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any good new for any one ?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Any good new for any one ?


Vicky just got EOI invitation for NSW SS one hour ago!


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Zander said:


> Vicky just got EOI invitation for NSW SS one hour ago!


Congrats......Zander


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Vicky just got EOI invitation for NSW SS one hour ago!


Wow gr8.

Congrats Vicky. :clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Wow gr8.
> 
> Congrats Vicky. :clap2:


Is Vicky's data already there in our excel sheet ?


----------



## Samarth11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Many many congrats Vicky...
Pl share your detail when did you apply and date of ack etc..then we will do analysis looking at your application


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Samarth11 said:


> Many many congrats Vicky...
> Pl share your detail when did you apply and date of ack etc..then we will do analysis looking at your application


Hi, you would find her information from the google spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...true&sortcolid=0&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250

You can also fill out your information in it if you are applying for NSW SS


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Noticed in our sheet that dinesh huda received ACK on dec 4th, his application reached on 7th Nov..

Congrats dinesh huda..

R u offshore or onshore applicant ? 

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried calling them yesterday, and even today. every time it goes to their Voice mail or if it rings, no body attends the call.. Guess they are receiving huge volume of calls as well 

So, am goona forget that I have applied NSW SS till next week end by when my 6 weeks timeline gets over.. :ranger:


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems like most of us are dependent on this.I am certainly dependent on this. I am not sure if the there is anyother option for us. My agent told me that none of his clients have received any approval except a guy who received acknowledgement . He applied on 31st October.


----------



## rohitkapoor (Dec 5, 2012)

NSW ss office works on weekends? do they?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I am preparing my documents for VISA filing.. 

For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..

As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..

So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Arun*

Dont worry definitely they will send reply .One of my friend got reply(positive) .His IELTS band is 6 for Analyst programmer. I am waiting for the reply as you.Still two more weeks lets keep our fingers crossed.Best wishes


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont worry definitely they will send reply .One of my friend got reply(positive) .His IELTS band is 6 for Analyst programmer. I am waiting for the reply as you.Still two more weeks lets keep our fingers crossed.Best wishes


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Apurwalia,
I too applied on the same date Oct 31st.They received my docs on Nov 2.Got Ack but not the result.Let me know once you receive the result of your appln.

It will take max 6 weeks.I am on end of 5th week expecting by early next week


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Raghalan,

I called them .My CO took the call and asked me to wait for two more weeks.It is 5 weeks now from the date I sent the application.

Waiting with eager.Congrats for you.Please let me know once you get your outcome.

Beat Wishes

Arun


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Hi Raghalan,
> 
> I called them .My CO took the call and asked me to wait for two more weeks.It is 5 weeks now from the date I sent the application.
> 
> ...



Hey Arun, Thanks for your information. :clap2:

Few clarifications plz 

Is your data already there in our excel sheet ? 

How did you come to know your CO ? Have you already received ACK ? 

Please share your Occupation, Doc reach Date etc ..


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am going to apply for NSW SS few clarifications are required for form filling.



1. FORM 2 Self Assessment Guide. Should I need to circle the (5) points against section 'Nomination/sponsorship at time of invitation'
2. FORM 3 DOCUMENT CHECKLIST. there has been stated All the documents documents must be certified by a qualified party. *My question is that should I have to make certified copies of the documents which NSW is providing e.g (FORM 1,2,3,4) ?*


Please guide. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

little.banter said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am going to apply for nsw ss few clarifications are required for form filling.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. No


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Arun, Thanks for your information. :clap2:
> 
> Few clarifications plz
> 
> ...


Software Engineer,Doc Reach Date-Nov2,2012

Regards
Arun


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No



thanks buddy


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Software Engineer,Doc Reach Date-Nov2,2012
> 
> Regards
> Arun


Ohh gr8.

So, Did you received any kind of communication so far ? like ACK or any queries , etc already or you are waiting for that like us ? 

And how did you come to know your CO ?

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Still my DD has not cleared by NSW, 

No way that I can hope my outcome by Next week end . 

- Ragu


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Still my DD has not cleared by NSW,
> 
> No way that I can hope my outcome by Next week end .
> 
> - Ragu


I think this is my observation.. that applications are under review..... but the ACk mail depends on the person who's processing the checks.... seems person is lil lazy in doing that.... 

that's y ACk are not coming n some people are getting approval without the ACKs....


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ohh gr8.
> 
> So, Did you received any kind of communication so far ? like ACK or any queries , etc already or you are waiting for that like us ?
> 
> ...


Raghu,

I received the ACK already however,I am waiting for the result.The ACK email is sent only by our CO's

Regards
Arun


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Now IELTS criteria is 6


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Called NSW today morning, they are saying it's will take 2 - 4 weeks again from now for the applications reached on 5th Nov.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any ACK / Approvals today ?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Called NSW today morning, they are saying it's will take 2 - 4 weeks again from now for the applications reached on 5th Nov.


That's really odd. My application reached on 31 Oct. Don't know how much time they take more


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> That's really odd. My application reached on 31 Oct. Don't know how much time they take more


Reehan didn't u get 189 invite this time??????


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Well yes I have got. I'm Infact priority 5 applicant lodged my 175 in Jan 2009. Only way I can process my 175 is by taking SS and then asking Diac to convert/process it. So I can't go with 189 visa.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> Well yes I have got. I'm Infact priority 5 applicant lodged my 175 in Jan 2009. Only way I can process my 175 is by taking SS and then asking Diac to convert/process it. So I can't go with 189 visa.


The EOI give to NSW is same you got invite for or different..... if it's same then NSW won't be able to send you invite till the time.... the invite you have is not expired....


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

You are right. In case I get approval I will wait for my eoi to expire and update Nsw


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Just share a piece of information.

A friend, whose documents arrived at NSW Office 29th Oct, finally got his ack letter. But his file number has been 27xx ........ rupinder, your document received date is 29th Oct too, right? Have you received your ack letter?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Just share a piece of information.
> 
> A friend, whose documents arrived at NSW Office 29th Oct, finally got his ack letter. But his file number has been 27xx ........ rupinder, your document received date is 29th Oct too, right? Have you received your ack letter?


Ohh gr8, Thanks for the info Zander and Congrats to Rupinder,

Can you update our sheet ?

- Ragu


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ohh gr8, Thanks for the info Zander and Congrats to Rupinder,
> 
> Can you update our sheet ?
> 
> - Ragu


The 'friend' I mentioned is another guy, and his information is not in that spreadsheet...

On Dec 4th, another friends of mine, whose documents received date is 2nd Nov, got ack letter too, and her file number is about 247X. So from this, we can see that NSW has sent about 300 ack letters this week ...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> The 'friend' I mentioned is another guy, and his information is not in that spreadsheet...
> 
> On Dec 4th, another friends of mine, whose documents received date is 2nd Nov, got ack letter too, and her file number is about 247X. So from this, we can see that NSW has sent about 300 ack letters this week ...


Can we guess, NSW is issuing different serial no. for different occupations?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> The 'friend' I mentioned is another guy, and his information is not in that spreadsheet...
> 
> On Dec 4th, another friends of mine, whose documents received date is 2nd Nov, got ack letter too, and her file number is about 247X. So from this, we can see that NSW has sent about 300 ack letters this week ...


I think they wont touch nov 5th application untill they finish till Nov 2nd applications..


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Can we guess, NSW is issuing different serial no. for different occupations?


I think file number only depends on when they open the cover of your documents, rather than when your documents get there. 

I guess they happened to see the documents arrived on 29th Oct today and open it ... It seems that their documents management is not as reasonable as as we have imagined.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Zander said:


> I think file number only depends on when they open the cover of your documents, rather than when your documents get there.
> 
> I guess they happened to see the documents arrived on 29th Oct today and open it ... It seems that their documents management is not as reasonable as as we have imagined.


Till yesterday... Rupinder didn't get ACK from NSW... Can't say.. whether he has received today or not.. as he hasn't come to office.....

File numbers as per occupation is Myth.... the document management by them not good quote.... i would say is right..... they are bamboozled by the amount of application received by them....


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Zander said:


> The 'friend' I mentioned is another guy, and his information is not in that spreadsheet...
> 
> On Dec 4th, another friends of mine, whose documents received date is 2nd Nov, got ack letter too, and her file number is about 247X. So from this, we can see that NSW has sent about 300 ack letters this week ...


Zander, 
What,s the occupation of your friends? Can u please share their dates and occupation?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

reehan said:


> Zander,
> What,s the occupation of your friends? Can u please share their dates and occupation?


Sure, both their occupations are Software Engineer.
A, 29th Oct, 27xx(Ack date: Today)
B, 2nd Nov, 247x(Ack date: 4th Dec)


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Called NSW today morning, they are saying it's will take 2 - 4 weeks again from now for the applications reached on 5th Nov.


2-4 weeks for approval or ack?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> 2-4 weeks for approval or ack?


Am not sure, she said I will have to wait till next 2 - 4 weeks.. and moreover she was responding more hesitantly, So did not ask much questions.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Am not sure, she said I will have to wait till next 2 - 4 weeks.. and moreover she was responding more hesitantly, So did not ask much questions.



How many of us got approval until now


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like no one got approval today


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Looks like no one got approval today


Saturday & Sunday are weekends.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Next week seems to be the big week for us... Goodluck to all... Hopefully all of us will get approval


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Next week seems to be the big week for us... Goodluck to all... Hopefully all of us will get approval


I wish its true


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi mates,
occupation ceilings have been updated recently. SkillSelect occupation ceilings


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi mates,
> occupation ceilings have been updated recently. SkillSelect occupation ceilings


Thanks for the info zedte..

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5160	1690


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Just got my email reply from NSW trade and skill migration office saying that the processing time for approval is 6 - 8 weeks now still need to wait two more weeks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Just got my email reply from NSW trade and skill migration office saying that the processing time for approval is 6 - 8 weeks now still need to wait two more weeks


Ohh man,, and I strongly believe that even 6 - 8 weeks wont be their true projection or planned period.. its just like that they have to respond they did so, Same 6 - 8 weeks update I got from them over the phone last week..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

finally I got ack. thanks God!!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> finally I got ack. thanks God!!!


COngrats! Can u share ur waiting time


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

documents were delivered on Oct.29 and received ack on Dec.07. I have updated mu info on the sheet with file no.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

documents were delivered on Oct.29 and received ack on Dec.07. I have updated my info on the sheet with file no.


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> documents were delivered on Oct.29 and received ack on Dec.07. I have updated mu info on the sheet with file no.


Could u tell us 
What's the document received date on your ACK


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> documents were delivered on Oct.29 and received ack on Dec.07. I have updated my info on the sheet with file no.


I don't have the link for sheet


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
documents were delivered to them on 29/10/2012.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Max1983: you should also update the sheet with your details.


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Max1983: you should also update the sheet with your details.


I already did, it's under "MAX "


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Update from NSW*

Hi All,

I received an update from NSW stating "An acknowledgment receipt and assessment letter response time frame is currently 6 to 8 weeks".

It means I have to wait for another 2 weeks for result (applied on 2nd Nov).


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I have one confusion regarding fee payment for NSW SS. I have talked to my bank they said it would be TT(Telegraphic Transfer) not money order and for that they need swift code of the bank where NSW has account? Not sure how to proceed with payment think. wish they accept credit cards???


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Also as i m offshore applicant i have to pay $300 and for onshore $330 . This is not making sense i believe onshore always get advantages but here its not the case.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Also as i m offshore applicant i have to pay $300 and for onshore $330 . This is not making sense i believe onshore always get advantages but here its not the case.


U've to take D.D. Onshore applicants has to pay GST. That's d reason 330 for onshore n 300 for offshore

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I thought I could pay with credit card. But TOPGUn mentioned they dont accept credit cards
Is it correct?

I am currently based at Hong Kong, how else I can pay from here, please advise.


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought I could pay with credit card. But TOPGUn mentioned they dont accept credit cards
> Is it correct?
> ...


From the NSW Page:



> *Fees*
> 
> The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order payable to Industry & Investment NSW and enclosed with your application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supriya (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,
I have 8 yrs of experience as a Tester & fall under SOL 2. My IELTS Score is 6 in Reading & Listening, 7 in Writing & 8 in Speaking. Am I eligible for applying EOI.

Could you please guide me.

Regards,
Supriya


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Supriya said:


> Hi,
> I have 8 yrs of experience as a Tester & fall under SOL 2. My IELTS Score is 6 in Reading & Listening, 7 in Writing & 8 in Speaking. Am I eligible for applying EOI.
> 
> Could you please guide me.
> ...


S

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Supriya (Dec 10, 2012)

*mandanapu - IELTS Score*

Hi,

Didn't get your reply.

Could you please reply again


Warm Regards,
Supriya


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

Supriya said:


> Hi,
> I have 8 yrs of experience as a Tester & fall under SOL 2. My IELTS Score is 6 in Reading & Listening, 7 in Writing & 8 in Speaking. Am I eligible for applying EOI.
> 
> Could you please guide me.
> ...


You are eligible but you must score atleast 60 Points on the points test and you should be sponsored by any state / employer.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I need a little information.

1. Can i send Demand Draft to NSW from Western Union ? if yest what will be in favor of ? I suppose *Industry and Investment NSW*. Please tell

2. More can i send bank cheque in local currency i.e. PKR in my case equivalent to 300 AUD or I have to send in AUD. here banks i know can not provide cheque in AUD so for this I have to see Western Union DD will it be fine ?

Please advise


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

yes you can apply for SS from NSW


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*Waiting....Waiting*

its really frustrating that NSW takes (awful) lot of time even to send even ASK. Every week just passes by, its the 5th since they received my doc (8th Nov). Tired of their 6-8 week explanation, am sure if they dont send ASK this week, then we can expect something only during Jan 2nd. 

Every day get up in the morning, check email, watch AUS clock...stress level increases... read forum about ask/approval......feel little better....this had become the regular routine......  ... I am sure many folks in the forum doing the same...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> its really frustrating that NSW takes (awful) lot of time even to send even ASK. Every week just passes by, its the 5th since they received my doc (8th Nov). Tired of their 6-8 week explanation, am sure if they dont send ASK this week, then we can expect something only during Jan 2nd.
> 
> Every day get up in the morning, check email, watch AUS clock...stress level increases... read forum about ask/approval......feel little better....this had become the regular routine......  ... I am sure many folks in the forum doing the same...


..Am also in the same routine.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I also got ack on Dec.07 my documents reached to them on Oct.29. Now waiting for approval. This wait is killing me!!!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, me to  Same routine..



aus-marathon said:


> its really frustrating that NSW takes (awful) lot of time even to send even ASK. Every week just passes by, its the 5th since they received my doc (8th Nov). Tired of their 6-8 week explanation, am sure if they dont send ASK this week, then we can expect something only during Jan 2nd.
> 
> Every day get up in the morning, check email, watch AUS clock...stress level increases... read forum about ask/approval......feel little better....this had become the regular routine......  ... I am sure many folks in the forum doing the same...


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yeah, me to  Same routine..


Many applicants from China I know are looking at NSW's movements everyday too. NSW seem to be busy on something else, otherwise it couldn't have been so sluggish on sending Ack/Approval.


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All,
My hubby has appeared for IELTS and following is his score listening: 7.5, Speaking: 7.5, Reading: 7.5 and Writing: 8
and overall 7.5.
Does he have to appear exam again?
We are planning to move to Australia in 2014 only and am trying to gather as much information as i can through this forum.
Kindly help.
-LL


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Could you please mentioned his profession, for ICT professionals 7 each works. But keep in mind that IELTS gets expired automatically after 2 years.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

lamisleandra said:


> Hi All,
> My hubby has appeared for IELTS and following is his score listening: 7.5, Speaking: 7.5, Reading: 7.5 and Writing: 8
> and overall 7.5.
> Does he have to appear exam again?
> ...


It depends on many factors. First of all, u have to have pass mark of 60 points. if not then, u can get extra pt. from high ielts score, state sponsorship. u should also look whether ur occupation is in the demand list.

I would like to advise you to go through DIAC website and see what visa is suitable for you then take preaparation for this visa like arranging papers, application etc.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Helo, what is the minimum IELTS score for State Sponsorship in NSW?
The skill is System administrator.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Alexamae said:


> Helo, what is the minimum IELTS score for State Sponsorship in NSW?
> The skill is System administrator.


6 in each module

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
Just noticed a new entry into approvals list. Its RF from Srilanka with approval date today. At least there is some activity by NSW


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

*IELTS for Spouse*

Guys,

I'm claiming 5 points for my spuse's work experience.
She would be dependenat applicant.

Does she also need to appear for IELTS & get a minimum score for 189/190?

Thanks


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes 6 each, if you want to claim her points


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kratos said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm claiming 5 points for my spuse's work experience.
> She would be dependenat applicant.
> ...


It is mandatory that if u claim partern's point, then s/he has to sit for IELTS & score minimum 6 in each module


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys for the quick response


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> It is mandatory that if u claim partern's point, then s/he has to sit for IELTS & score minimum 6 in each module


only IELTS? her skills must be assessed by ACS right?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> only IELTS? her skills must be assessed by ACS right?


Definitely by degree assessing authority related to his/her parter's occupation.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> only IELTS? her skills must be assessed by ACS right?


right.. min 6 band in each module and skills needed to be assessed by relevant authority..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes ACS is required.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Definitely by degree assessing authority related to his/her parter's occupation.


Yes,would be getting the partner skills assessed by ACS.
Thanks


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys, 

Wt's happening? Any updates???

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Wt's happening? Any updates???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Diac has released state sponsorships report for the month of November on skillselect. NSW has issued 78 nominations.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

*Require Clarification of Address of NSW*

Hi Friends,

I need clarification on the following.

1. I want to courier my application, so there is little confusion in the address.

In Form1 following address is specified

Applications should be posted to:
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade and Investment
GPO Box 5477
Level 49 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Whereas on the site Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
following address is mentioned

Applications should be posted to:
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade and Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia
or
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia
As you can see there is a slight difference so which is correct
Level 49 MLC Centre or Level 47 MLC Centre


Please guide ASAP as I am planning to send document by today.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need clarification on the following.
> 
> ...


I actually posted to 'Level 49 MLC Centre' and it was received/signed by the same person who have received others applications..

But you may post it to the website address..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Diac has released state sponsorships report for the month of November on skillselect. NSW has issued 78 nominations.


This qty is still poor comparing with WA, SA & Victoria


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I actually posted to 'Level 49 MLC Centre' and it was received/signed by the same person who have received others applications..
> 
> But you may post it to the website address..


Thanks for the info.


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I actually posted to 'Level 49 MLC Centre' and it was received/signed by the same person who have received others applications..
> 
> But you may post it to the website address..


You can send at either address. Both are same addresses.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> finally I got ack. thanks God!!!


Satish.Have you got the result.6th week completed for me.Still no result but I have received the ACk.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Zander said:


> The 'friend' I mentioned is another guy, and his information is not in that spreadsheet...
> 
> On Dec 4th, another friends of mine, whose documents received date is 2nd Nov, got ack letter too, and her file number is about 247X. So from this, we can see that NSW has sent about 300 ack letters this week ...


Guys.Can you let me know the location of spread sheet? I have not updated my information in it


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Guys.Can you let me know the location of spread sheet? I have not updated my information in it


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> This qty is still poor comparing with WA, SA & Victoria


This shows that File number is generic for all the states. we have more than 650 file numbers that does not means that only NSW had issues so many.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Today I got d reply from NSW SS stating 

Thank you for your email regarding your application. Please be aware that we have received a large number of application and are still processing all applications. 

Please note that you will receive confirmation from our offices in the next 4-8 weeks. 

So this means 5th of nov applicants get their status in jan or feb.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> This shows that File number is generic for all the states. we have more than 650 file numbers that does not means that only NSW had issues so many.


Skillselect published Nov 12 result where

Visa Subclass ACT NSW NT QLD SA TAS VIC WA Total 
(subclass 190) 48 78 4 7 194 0 102 287 720 


So, it seems NSW is still selective for SS though IELTS requirement has been down to 6 in each module from OCT 16, 2012


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Skillselect published Nov 12 result where
> 
> Visa Subclass ACT NSW NT QLD SA TAS VIC WA Total
> (subclass 190) 48 78 4 7 194 0 102 287 720
> ...


Or may be they don't have enough staff or resources to give more nominations per month


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

It's frustrating its already 6 week for me and just be I rang nobody is picking my call. I also rang the officer who contacted me before but still she is not picking the call its worst service I have ever seen.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rawbin said:


> It's frustrating its already 6 week for me and just be I rang nobody is picking my call. I also rang the officer who contacted me before but still she is not picking the call its worst service I have ever seen.


I think NSW are busy now 886 visa, as per their website they r working on this visa class and have to clear approval by 31st Dec. From January 2013, the pace will b for 190


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

One more week has gone... Nothing new from NSW...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

NSW Updated SOL today.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf

ICT Occupations are still there.

So, all of us will get approvals for sure. 

Hope for the Best.

Happy Weekend. 

- Ragu


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Perfect, it's very good news as we need to wait a lot.



raghalan said:


> NSW Updated SOL today.
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## clarke (Dec 14, 2012)

I had the same issue, and I did IELTS 3 times. Fortunately, I got 7 in each(L-8, R -7.5, W- 7, S- 7), so you could get 7 in your writing and boost the score. Good luck mate !!!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got d reply from NSW SS stating
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I have sent couple of emails to NSW and received standard reply of 4-6 weeks time on both occassions. Still waiting for ACK.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> documents were delivered on Oct.29 and received ack on Dec.07. I have updated mu info on the sheet with file no.



Hi Rupinder,

I was so lucky. My docs received on 29th Oct, Ack sent 30th Oct, Approval approved 15th Nov, Postal doc received 21st Nov.

But one point, my doc receive there by someone at 6:30 AM morning(I dont know how DHL did that, I love them now!). I got that information from DHL online tracker.

So, you guys can check your arrival time too.

BR.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

It's been 6 weeks already since I lodged my application. Yesterday I rang to my case officer and asked about my application status and based on verbal discussion she said my application has been approved but still need to wait for letter in post. Until I get the letter of approval in my post I won't be confirmed but still guys some good news be coming this week.

According to her they are getting loads of application and enquiries abt application so delays is being done.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's been 6 weeks already since I lodged my application. Yesterday I rang to my case officer and asked about my application status and based on verbal discussion she said my application has been approved but still need to wait for letter in post. Until I get the letter of approval in my post I won't be confirmed but still guys some good news be coming this week.
> 
> According to her they are getting loads of application and enquiries abt application so delays is being done.


Congrats rawbin


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's been 6 weeks already since I lodged my application. Yesterday I rang to my case officer and asked about my application status and based on verbal discussion she said my application has been approved but still need to wait for letter in post. Until I get the letter of approval in my post I won't be confirmed but still guys some good news be coming this week.
> 
> According to her they are getting loads of application and enquiries abt application so delays is being done.


Just noticed that both of us has same documents received date n file numbers are also of same series. I wish I also get the good news next week.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

reehan said:


> Congrats rawbin


Thanks Reehan and hopefully you will get good news coming week.


----------



## Samarth11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Glad to share with you all, I have received invitation under 189...Wish you good luck to all...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Whats happening guys... anybody received any update ? 

this is the last week in this year, they will go on vacation and will resume to work after Jan 7th, so we need to add 3 more week in our time line 

- Ragu


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

*Help regarding Ielts for NSW SS*

Hello,
I was looking for any help and would be glad if someone can clarify about IETLS requirements based on their experience.

Actually I am ready to lodge SS application with NSW. I have overall IELTS (7.0) with (L,R=6 and S,W=7.5). 

Can I apply for SS for 261312 for NSW sponsorship. Their Occupation List specifies only 7 but not for each band. But I want to make sure whether this is correct or not.

Please help me guys

Regards,
Umer


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi uFarooq, You can apply for SS for NSW if you have 6 each in IELTS, But you also require ACS.


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Rupinder,

Thanks much for information. I really appreciate . I already have ACS assessment +ve.

So, is this information based on your personal experience Or how??? Actually I am only hesitating to pay since I already spent a lot of money for migration australia..ah.. but if I can apply with IELTS 7.0 (S=7.5, W=7.5, R,L=6.0) then I am glad and I have all set for my application.

Please confirm again
Thanks and Regards,
Umer


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, you can apply for SS of NSW, But it's gone cost you 300 AUD. It will give 5 extra points. If you have 60 points then you can submit your EOI, but if you are short of 5 points say you have 55 then SS will help you submit EOI. I myself applied for SS, as I am having 55 points.


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Rupinder,

What is your IELTS Score?

Regards,
UMER


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine are L:8.5 R:6 W:6 S:7


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Friend,

I see your ielts score is overall 7.0. Mine is same and overall score is 7.0. I am also ACS assessed as Developer Programmer. I was wondering if I can apply for SS for NSW.

Please advice and I see you already applied for SS from NSW.

Regards,
Umer


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes you can apply for SS for NSW, But make sure you have 6 each in every module.


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot for help.By the way I am applying for Developer Programmer , Are you belongs to ICT as well.

Regards,
Umer


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Whats happening guys... anybody received any update ?
> 
> this is the last week in this year, they will go on vacation and will resume to work after Jan 7th, so we need to add 3 more week in our time line
> 
> - Ragu


Hmm. Hope v'l receive our status in last week of jan Raghu

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I am software engineer.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Whats happening guys... anybody received any update ?
> 
> this is the last week in this year, they will go on vacation and will resume to work after Jan 7th, so we need to add 3 more week in our time line
> 
> - Ragu


I received email today stating that I will receive result through registered post in 8 weeks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> I received email today stating that I will receive result through registered post in 8 weeks


Thnx for the info. however, whats about the acknowledgement?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> I received email today stating that I will receive result through registered post in 8 weeks


Why 8 weeks thats too much. what is the SLA here?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> I received email today stating that I will receive result through registered post in 8 weeks


Hi Reehan, Did you send an email asking for status and for that they responded or they sent to update you ? And your appl reached on oct 31 and you got you ack right ?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Reehan, Did you send an email asking for status and for that they responded or they sent to update you ? And your appl reached on oct 31 and you got you ack right ?


Yes I emailed on Friday asking for result. They responded today. Yes my docs reached on 31 Oct n ack received on 15 Nov


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello guys,

i'm gone for 2 weeks and still no update/result from NSW? Is something wrong going on?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i'm gone for 2 weeks and still no update/result from NSW? Is something wrong going on?


Mates...

For sure they working on the 886 application.. as they have to finish it before 22nd december... 

they will pick 190 applications in Jan only... or if they are picking in ratio... it won't be more that 1 to 10..... :juggle:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know for how long Nsw office will remain close during Christmas and New year holidays?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

reehan said:


> Does anyone know for how long Nsw office will remain close during Christmas and New year holidays?


From dec 22nd to jan 7th NSW officers vl b on holidays

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

mandanapu said:


> From dec 22nd to jan 7th NSW officers vl b on holidays
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I plan to send my application on 22nd will they be receiving it. Or should i wait for 7th Jan???

I don't want to take risk of NSW State sponsorship list getting changed.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I plan to send my application on 22nd will they be receiving it. Or should i wait for 7th Jan???
> 
> I don't want to take risk of NSW State sponsorship list getting changed.


Am not sure topgun. As everyone know 25 n 26th r public holidays in Australia. So send ur application, some one vl pick it up if office is open. Bt I think they vl open ur envelop after they coming back from holidays only

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Am not sure topgun. As everyone know 25 n 26th r public holidays in Australia. So send ur application, some one vl pick it up if office is open. Bt I think they vl open ur envelop after they coming back from holidays only
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



I think whole office will not be closed for 2 weeks but their employees will be taking annual left over leaves. So someone should be in office to receive documents in last week of December


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

mandanapu said:


> Am not sure topgun. As everyone know 25 n 26th r public holidays in Australia. So send ur application, some one vl pick it up if office is open. Bt I think they vl open ur envelop after they coming back from holidays only
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yah I am fine if they open my application by 7th Jan but still I will be in queue as i know usually SS list changes from 10th to 20th of each month. This is what i have noticed.

will be using best courier service so that they will be making delivery best possible


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates...
> 
> For sure they working on the 886 application.. as they have to finish it before 22nd december...
> 
> they will pick 190 applications in Jan only... or if they are picking in ratio... it won't be more that 1 to 10..... :juggle:


What do you mean by tjis ratio ? Please elaborate


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

The Business Migration and Industry Skills Unit will be closed from 24 December 2012 until 4 January. Officers will be available from 7 January 2013.

Contact us - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I was filling NSW SS form 1 , and having below difficulties, need help from those who have filled it:

1) While filling employment section should I will it according to ACS letter or should i fill it what is actual. As ACS has skipped few years in between and also haven't verified my recent experience and said 06/12 - 11/12 (0yrs 0mths) - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation. Which information should go in form.

2) There are 3 lines in employment histor section should a attached extra sheet or any extra sheet for this form is officially provided on site.

3) In form it say date commenced that means we have to only write when the job started not when it is finished. Right? Or should I mention start and end date both along with duration.

4) Even for education should I just add AQF or all the degrees/Certification i have done.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> What do you mean by tjis ratio ? Please elaborate


This ratio is.... application being picked from sub class 886 and 190..... as 886 is on priority... coz last day to apply for this is 31st december..... people who have applied for this are onshore (in australia)..... that's y they want to take decision on this ASAP... and let them apply b'fore 31st december... :juggle:

190 aspirants can apply for visa till 30th June... :boxing:


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Yesterday I wrote an email to bizmigration and the answer was:

--
Thank you for your email regarding your application. Your application has been received by the appropriate team. 

Please be aware that we have received a large number of application and are still processing all applications. 

Please note that you will receive confirmation from our offices in the next 4-8 weeks. 

--

My docs arrived to NWS on November 5th, I think I must wait until January to have a response


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

I need some help regarding NSW SS. 

I have positive assessment from ACS for Software Engineer (261313). I have 60 pts ( Age :30 ; Exp: 15 ; Graduate : 15 )

What is the english language requirements for NSW SS.
My IETLS score is R8 L8 W6.5 S8
When I checked their site I couldn't find anything. Please help. 


"Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 
and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).

Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment.
Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements"

When I referred to assessing authorities link, I couldn't find any info. Please help


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

prmadhav said:


> I need some help regarding NSW SS.
> 
> I have positive assessment from ACS for Software Engineer (261313). I have 60 pts ( Age :30 ; Exp: 15 ; Graduate : 15 )
> 
> ...



Min IELTS score required is 6 avg. with your score you can go ahead with NSW SS.
You can claim 10 points for 7 band as well so total will be 70


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

As per the google spreadseet, I saw Rawbin has got NSW SS approval. Congrats Rawbin!
Besides this, Hamster and Morven seem to just receive their ack letter. Congrats!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats rawbin

When did you receive your letter?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> As per the google spreadseet, I saw Rawbin has got NSW SS approval. Congrats Rawbin!
> Besides this, Hamster and Morven seem to just receive their ack letter. Congrats!


I dont understand how NSW are working on applications. There are so many people in the google spreadsheet who have applied before 6-Nov, but have not received ack/approval.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

reehan said:


> Congrats rawbin
> 
> When did you receive your letter?


Thanks reehan I received it yesterday.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulation Rawbin, I wish you as well a quick visa approval! :clap2:
Please, can you update your file number by adding one more digit (ten's place)? 



rawbin said:


> Thanks reehan I received it yesterday.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

zedte said:


> Congratulation Rawbin, I wish you as well a quick visa approval! :clap2:
> Please, can you update your file number by adding one more digit (ten's place)?


Congrats Rawbin.......


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

TOPGUN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was filling NSW SS form 1 , and having below difficulties, need help from those who have filled it:
> 
> ...


Any feedback on these?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I have sent an email today to NSW asking for correct timeline. 

Mine almost 7 weeks, No ACK / Outcome


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,
I've a doubt here.i stayed in Australia about 2.8yrs and nw I am in India. Now I am planning to apply for Australian police clearance certificate for my PR purpose. So can I apply for only name check? or can i apply for fingerprints check?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> I've a doubt here.i stayed in Australia about 2.8yrs and nw I am in India. Now I am planning to apply for Australian police clearance certificate for my PR purpose. So can I apply for only name check? or can i apply for fingerprints check?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Its a simple rule.

Which ever country you have stayed for more than 12 months, you need to have police clearance from that country. So, in order to get police clearance, only way is to get that through Finger print. Hence we need to follow.

This is my understanding. 

Not sure if there is anything otherwise. 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Guys - received a postal mail from NSW today. Application is approved  The letter is dated 11th Dec and I received it 18th Dec. However, it is of academic interest only because I received the 189 invite on 3rd Dec. Looks like the $300 went down the drain..

Good luck to all!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Guys - received a postal mail from NSW today. Application is approved  The letter is dated 11th Dec and I received it 18th Dec. However, it is of academic interest only because I received the 189 invite on 3rd Dec. Looks like the $300 went down the drain..
> 
> Good luck to all!


Congrats anyway!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Thanks reehan I received it yesterday.


Can u please share the date written on the letter?


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*IELTS score*

Hi,

My scores in IETLS are W 6.0, S 6.5, L 8.0 R 8.0 and the overall band is 7. Can i claim 10 points with this score as well ?

Pls provide your inputs ..


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores in IETLS are W 6.0, S 6.5, L 8.0 R 8.0 and the overall band is 7. Can i claim 10 points with this score as well ?
> 
> Pls provide your inputs ..


The lowest score becomes your final score. In your case it is 6. To achieve a band of 7, you need to score minimum 7 in all the sections.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for a quick reply..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi my ielts score is 6 in each band. Is it a big concern for getting nsw state sponsorship? I already applied for 190 on 7December.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

After getting state approval I just applied EOI and state asked me to send them the reference number of EOI but I am confused is that the EOI ID is the reference number which I need to send them? Or there is something which I need to send them.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hi my ielts score is 6 in each band. Is it a big concern for getting nsw state sponsorship? I already applied for 190 on 7December.


It's not a problem you will get approval if all your documents are fine does not matter if you got only 6 in each band.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

reehan said:


> Can u please share the date written on the letter?


It's 12 dec on the letter the approval date and approval officer is Maria.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

rawbin said:


> It's not a problem you will get approval if all your documents are fine does not matter if you got only 6 in each band.


Thank you rawbin.


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Update from NSW*

Hi All,

I spoke with NSW an hour back, they said currently the processing time is increased.. it is 8 to 10 Weeks.. more than 6 weeks I have applied... Only by Jan end I might receive an update... Believe waiting time drastically increased because of change in IELTS requirement (from 7 to 6).


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

Anyone received updates from NSW on SS? They are dragging the timelines...


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Anyone received updates from NSW on SS? They are dragging the timelines...


Yes, I called them yesterday too. They said it usually takes 4 to 6 weeks. But because of Xmas this time it will take 2 weeks extra.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I sent them an email yesterday and got below response 

My mail >>

Dear Sir / Madam, 

This is regarding my SS Application status. 

I have sent my SS documents to your office and it was received by JOSIP S at your office on 5th Nov 2012. 
Its almost 7 Weeks, but I have not received an Acknowledgement / Outcome of my application yet. 

I know that the processing time has been changed to 6 - 8 weeks, But could you please confirm whether my application will be processed in 6 - 8 weeks OR will there be any further delay in processing time. 

NSW response >>

Hi Ragu, 

We have received your application. 

Thank you for your email but please be aware that we have received a large number of applications and we are currently short of staff and are trying to process the applications as fast as we can. We are currently looking at a waiting period of 4-8 weeks. 

Kind Regards 
Ahdia Rasheed 

My mail >>

Hi Ahdia, 

Thankyou for the response. 

I believe NSW will be on Holiday from 24th Dec 2012 till 7th Jan 2013 right ? and our application will not be processed during this period right ? 

NSW response >>

Hi Ragu, 

That is correct the office will be closed. Therefore with no staff in the office your applications will be on hold for two weeks during the closure period. 
Kind Regards 
Ahdia Rasheed


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi mahajan,
What is the validity of your visa. Is that 1 Yr or 6 Month. I mean visa holder should enter AUS before the specified time.
Thanks


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this as a fact as I have been living in AUstralia for over 5 years now and have attended countless number of information sessions from the immigration department. You do not need a finger print check from AFP.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for d info nurse. Ur right, just now I spoke to AFP. they said d same thing. So only name check will be enough

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores in IETLS are W 6.0, S 6.5, L 8.0 R 8.0 and the overall band is 7. Can i claim 10 points with this score as well ?
> 
> Pls provide your inputs ..


No

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Its a simple rule.
> 
> Which ever country you have stayed for more than 12 months, you need to have police clearance from that country. So, in order to get police clearance, only way is to get that through Finger print. Hence we need to follow.
> 
> ...


Hi Raghu,

Just now I spoke Aus police. They said only name check will be enough. 

Just seen ur recent post. If v're lucky at least v'l get response in last week of jan.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Just now I spoke Aus police. They said only name check will be enough.
> 
> ...


That's cool Mandanapu..

Yeah, wll hope for the best.

They should pick our app Asa they resume their work, so that we wll have our outcome by Jan end and at the same time we wll get EOI invite if Approved..

-Regards
Ragu


----------



## krupsssyy.patel (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, 

My IELTS score on August 2012 is 7 in each, except in writing, where i scored only 6.5.
As it was not 7 in each sections, I thought to leave it. I have a work exp of 3+ .
My target is to get 7 in each and hence my overall score becomes 7.
Should i give IELTS again.Do i have any chances of getting an invitation with this score? 
Is it not too late for a 60 pointer?
:ranger:
Regards,
Krupal Patel


----------



## krupsssyy.patel (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, 

My IELTS score on August 2012 is 7 in each, except in writing, where i scored only 6.5.
As it was not 7 in each sections, I thought to leave it. I have a work exp of 3+ .
My target is to get 7 in each and hence my overall score becomes 7.
Should i give IELTS again.Do i have any chances of getting an invitation with this score? 
Is it not too late for a 60 pointer?

Regards,
Krupal Patel


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Anyone received updates from NSW on SS? They are dragging the timelines...


According to sheet, Alex got approval today. Congrats Alex


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I received Sponsorship with L7.5,R6.5,W7.5,S7.5 IELTS Result.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi mahajan,
> What is the validity of your visa. Is that 1 Yr or 6 Month. I mean visa holder should enter AUS before the specified time.
> Thanks


It is mostly 1 year from either the date of medical or PCC.... in my case it is Medical... By Oct 13 I have to make first entry..


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it better to go for medical and PCC before the CO assigned? or It should be prepared upon CO request.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After getting state approval I just applied EOI and state asked me to send them the reference number of EOI but I am confused is that the EOI ID is the reference number which I need to send them? Or there is something which I need to send them.


Send your EOI number to them.. they will send you invite on that only....


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> That's cool Mandanapu..
> 
> Yeah, wll hope for the best.
> 
> ...


Raghu,

Did u knw whether ur dd was cleared r nt?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello all
today i got the eoi invitation


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello all
> today i got the eoi invitation


Congratulations Umesh!!!

Cheers!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Raghu,
> 
> Did u knw whether ur dd was cleared r nt?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I checked last week, Its not cleared. 
I sent an email to ICICI yesterday and waiting for their response.. 

Did you get chance to follow up on your DD ? 

- Ragu


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I checked last week, Its not cleared.
> I sent an email to ICICI yesterday and waiting for their response..
> 
> Did you get chance to follow up on your DD ?
> ...


No Raghu. I called customer care n got d ref no of my dd. they gave me bank's no. And asked me to cal that no. 2 know d status. I called dem hell no. Of times. But no one picked my cal. If possible 2ow or day after 2ow vl visit d bank

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> No Raghu. I called customer care n got d ref no of my dd. they gave me bank's no. And asked me to cal that no. 2 know d status. I called dem hell no. Of times. But no one picked my cal. If possible 2ow or day after 2ow vl visit d bank
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


They asked you to call ICICI Bank / the bank in Australia ? 

b/c I called JP Morgan chase bank where my DD was taken by ICICI. they said they wont give any information to me but ICICI b/c ICICI is the one who took DD. so only way is to follow up with ICICI. 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

umesh said:


> Hello all
> today i got the eoi invitation


Congrats Umesh. I think you had your approval in November. Why invitation came so late?


----------



## kamran9haider (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,,,,,

Is there any policy that if you have received EOI invitation(for 189 case) before State Sponsorship approval then SS approval application will not be entertain?????

Regards,
Kamran


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Yahoo... Got Invitation...!!!*

Friends,

Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details... 

I have 60 days to file for VISA.. need to kick start next process..

Thanks all for your valuable suggestions...!!!

Congrats to all who got Invited & Best of Luck for the ones Waiting to be invited...!!!


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


Congratulations bangsree

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

mandanapu said:


> Congratulations bangsree
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Wow good news dude ... Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


Congrats bangsree

Looks like Nsw started processing Nov start applications


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats Bangsree! Super, it's good news for us all that they are not sleeping in NSW  Could you please update our spreadsheet with new info + adding your file number? Once again, congrats and I wish you a smooth journey in visa process.



bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

zedte said:


> Congrats Bangsree! Super, it's good news for us all that they are not sleeping in NSW  Could you please update our spreadsheet with new info + adding your file number? Once again, congrats and I wish you a smooth journey in visa process.


Thanks all for the wishes.

Can you provide me the link for the sheet please.. I missed it somehow.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> They asked you to call ICICI Bank / the bank in Australia ?
> 
> b/c I called JP Morgan chase bank where my DD was taken by ICICI. they said they wont give any information to me but ICICI b/c ICICI is the one who took DD. so only way is to follow up with ICICI.
> 
> ...


My DD has not cleared yet !


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Should we say see you next year for Approvals and Acknowledgements?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> Should we say see you next year for Approvals and Acknowledgements?


hey Goran, its getting rare to see any approvals or acknowledgements these days. hope its done soon for the rest of us.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,
Is there anyone with docs received in Oct still waiting for approval? My docs reached on 31st Oct. Its the end of 7th week but still no result


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> Is there anyone with docs received in Oct still waiting for approval? My docs reached on 31st Oct. Its the end of 7th week but still no result


I have submitted my docs on 26th oct and still waiting....


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> My DD has not cleared yet !


Wt's happening?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> I have submitted my docs on 26th oct and still waiting....


Did you enquire them Abt ur case?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I have got my IELTS :boxing:.... results Listening/7 Reading/6	Writing/7	Speaking/7.5	Overall/7

Not So happy with this ... As i was expecting more in Reading... Any ways atleast I am through. So my score says Overall 7 and the lowest is 6 so I will get 0 points for IELTS or 10?


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I have got my IELTS :boxing:.... results Listening/7 Reading/6	Writing/7	Speaking/7.5	Overall/7
> 
> Not So happy with this ... As i was expecting more in Reading... Any ways atleast I am through. So my score says Overall 7 and the lowest is 6 so I will get 0 points for IELTS or 10?


Unfortunately "0"


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

my document reached there on 29oct, got ack on 7dec, still waiting for approval.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

reehan said:


> Did you enquire them Abt ur case?


Good News Finally...
I got 190 invite today through skillselect...
Means my application got approved by NSW..


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Good News Finally...
> I got 190 invite today through skillselect...
> Means my application got approved by NSW..


Congrats, Sandeep!!! You really have waited much longer time than other October applicants!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Good News Finally...
> I got 190 invite today through skillselect...
> Means my application got approved by NSW..


Hi Sandeep,
Congratulation. 
Can you please let us know when did you apply for State sponsorship and what was your occupation.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

congrats sandeep!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Mates,

I have received the invite from NSW.... though it's of no use for me now.... as I've got the Grant already...... 

If there cud have been a transfer system.. could have done that..... he he:focus:

All the best to rest of people waiting for Approval..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have received the invite from NSW.... though it's of no use for me now.... as I've got the Grant already......
> 
> ...


Hi Nav,
Great news. Congratulation. 
If it is possible can you please let NSW know that you are not accepting their sponsorship. So that NSW does not wait 2 months to figure it out that you are not accepting their offer. It will make our application faster who have marginal 55 points. 
Thanks. 
Enjoy the best new year of your life.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats Nav, Honey and Sandeep. Looks like NSW picked up a decent pace lately. Three approvals today in sheet. What about Max, Rupinder and okim? You guys also belong to Oct gang.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have received the invite from NSW.... though it's of no use for me now.... as I've got the Grant already......
> 
> ...


Nav,
Did you get 189 grant already? How did you receive inviation in skillselect from NSW as I believe EOI with 189 inviation cannot be used for 190.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hi Nav,
> Great news. Congratulation.
> If it is possible can you please let NSW know that you are not accepting their sponsorship. So that NSW does not wait 2 months to figure it out that you are not accepting their offer. It will make our application faster who have marginal 55 points.
> Thanks.
> Enjoy the best new year of your life.


Definitely... I'll be sending a mail to NSW most probably on 7th... when the come back from holidays..... It will go for some needy one.... 

but if I don't do this...... then it will go to some lucky person after 90 days..... he he:focus: 

But I might not be doing that.... :juggle: :boxing:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

reehan said:


> Nav,
> Did you get 189 grant already? How did you receive inviation in skillselect from NSW as I believe EOI with 189 inviation cannot be used for 190.


I have 190 visa Grant with me..... If you will see my signatures.... I can't apply for this 190 visa as one is already granted..... :boxing:

Even if I'll lodge this one... previous Grant will stand for my use.... So i can't avail this SS approval.... But I have double check again with DIAC..... :juggle:

Moreover, i haven't received invite on the same EOI.... it's a different one...


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally Finally, got invited for 190..........feeling delighted


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Max1983 said:


> Finally Finally, got invited for 190..........feeling delighted


Congrats buddy... So there r 4 Invites/Approvals on forum from NSW..... So they picked up the pace.. before leaving for the holidays...

More to come now after the come back from Holidays..... on 7th of Jan next year... 

All the best.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Honey and raj also got approval today as per sheet. So its 5 approvals today. That's the fastest in last 2 months


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> Honey and raj also got approval today as per sheet. So its 5 approvals today. That's the fastest in last 2 months


Wow! thats Fast i guess they want to giv Xmas gift to most of us. Seems they are putting their efforts.

BOL for others who are waiting. :juggle:


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy... So there r 4 Invites/Approvals on forum from NSW..... So they picked up the pace.. before leaving for the holidays...
> 
> More to come now after the come back from Holidays..... on 7th of Jan next year...
> 
> All the best.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks Mahajan


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

There r 2 entries for okim in sheet, one of them is approved. I guess other is duplicate. So only rupinder and I left from Oct gang. Rupinder, any update?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I have not got approval yet, will update the forum, as soon as I get it.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy... So there r 4 Invites/Approvals on forum from NSW..... So they picked up the pace.. before leaving for the holidays...
> 
> More to come now after the come back from Holidays..... on 7th of Jan next year...
> 
> All the best.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:



It seems they are finishing the Nov 2 applications this year.
Neither of Nov 5 applications received any acknowledgement.
i think nov 5 is their processing cut off this year


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*Happy X-Mas & New Year*

_Wish you all a very Happy X-Mas & New year!!!

I know most of us dont want this holiday season, just want to fast forward the calendar to Jan 7th, but i feel everyone in this forum will get approval early 2013 and am sure we all will be there in Aus to celebrate 2014. 

:ranger: My only energy source is this 'forum_


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

TOPGUN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was filling NSW SS form 1 , and having below difficulties, need help from those who have filled it:
> 
> ...


Guys I am still looking forward for your help on these question. Appreciate you any of you who have filed NSW SS can help me.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

1) While filling employment section should I will it according to ACS letter or should i fill it what is actual. As ACS has skipped few years in between and also haven't verified my recent experience and said 06/12 - 11/12 (0yrs 0mths) - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation. Which information should go in form.
_What ever is mentioned in ACS, needs to be there. You MUST add the missing ones if you are claiming any experience. They will check the ACS for the skill assessment, not for calculating the years of experience _
2) There are 3 lines in employment history section should a attached extra sheet or any extra sheet for this form is officially provided on site.
_Again, if you are claiming the experience, then you can add extra lines and provide the details_
3) In form it say date commenced that means we have to only write when the job started not when it is finished. Right? Or should I mention start and end date both along with duration. 
_Yes you can._

4) Even for education should I just add AQF or all the degrees/Certification i have done.
_ALL the qualification documents (UG+master degree/markseet/certification) _

Hope it helps!


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Guys I am still looking forward for your help on these question. Appreciate you any of you who have filed NSW SS can help me.


Check my reply in the other message.


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Nav, does that mean we can we create an EOI and check both options of 189 and 190?
I was thinking of keeping 190 as a backup by applying for SS if I don't get the invite letter on 189...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hi Nav, does that mean we can we create an EOI and check both options of 189 and 190?
> I was thinking of keeping 190 as a backup by applying for SS if I don't get the invite letter on 189...


You can definitely select more than... one options.. be it 190/189/489 or some other option...


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

*Docs delivered*

HI Rupinder,
I sent my application with complete docs to General Skilled Migration address through DHL. Today I got SMS from DHL that my docs have been received by JOSEP L in the migration department. Now I would seek a bit of your help. Did NSW will send acknowledgemnt for any new applications they receive? If not, should I requrie to send them and email and ask abou tthe same?

What is your advice.

Regatrds,
UMER


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

uFarooq said:


> HI Rupinder,
> I sent my application with complete docs to General Skilled Migration address through DHL. Today I got SMS from DHL that my docs have been received by JOSEP L in the migration department. Now I would seek a bit of your help. Did NSW will send acknowledgemnt for any new applications they receive? If not, should I requrie to send them and email and ask abou tthe same?
> 
> What is your advice.
> ...


Umer, you need to wait for acknowledgement, NSW office is flooded with SS applications. First you will receive acknowledgement in e-mail and then approval first using mail or either invite directly, if you have mentioned EOI no in form1. There processing time is 4-8 weeks.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

My documents has been reached there on 17th of December still I did not get any ack from the NSW. I contacted them a day before but they did not replied yet I think there are holidays now a day.

I am bit confused either my documents were reached at the NSW can you please clear me. Following is the detail on DHL tracking system.

Signed for by: JOSIP S
Location: ALBION PLACE 

Please if some one knows that this is the person who have receive his/her application as well on the same place.


I am worried as you know there is a cheque as well in the application.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My documents has been reached there on 17th of December still I did not get any ack from the NSW. I contacted them a day before but they did not replied yet I think there are holidays now a day.
> 
> ...


Don't worry little.banter. My application also received by Josip S on 5th of November. But till now I didn't get acknowledgement or approval. There r so many people like us who is waiting for ack's n approvals. I think in ur case u'l get approval in February 2013.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Don't worry little.banter. My application also received by Josip S on 5th of November. But till now I didn't get acknowledgement or approval. There r so many people like us who is waiting for ack's n approvals. I think in ur case u'l get approval in February 2013.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi mandanapu, can you do me a favorite. As I submitted my state sponsorship on 7dec, when can I expect my approval? Please reply. :-(


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hi mandanapu, can you do me a favorite. As I submitted my state sponsorship on 7dec, when can I expect my approval? Please reply. :-(


Can't tel u exactly. NSW flooded with SS applications. Current time frames are 4-8 weeks. It may go up to 10weeks. Go through below link, u'l get some idea about time frames n don't forget to add ur details in spreadsheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Can't tel u exactly. NSW flooded with SS applications. Current time frames are 4-8 weeks. It may go up to 10weeks. Go through below link, u'l get some idea about time frames n don't forget to add ur details in spreadsheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


thank you mandanapu

i have stored my details in the spread sheet.
i didnt know abt this.
its really organised.
based on this i am ony in electrical engineering category.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have dropped a mail to them..... Let's see what they reply back to me.... I have tried hard to get 7 each... even have SS from other state.... but wanna go to NSW...
> 
> I'll give them a call for English language ability in the morning.... :boxing:



Is it confirmed , that IELTS of 6 in each module is enough for NSW SS ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Manju said:


> Is it confirmed , that IELTS of 6 in each module is enough for NSW SS ?


Yup.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a question which may not apply to this thread.

When all the stages are done, do they ask for original passport or just a scanned or hard copy of the passport would be enough.

The reason of asking this question is that I might go onsite to US for about one year and if they ask for the original passport, then I will have to come down for some days.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> I have a question which may not apply to this thread.
> 
> When all the stages are done, do they ask for original passport or just a scanned or hard copy of the passport would be enough.
> 
> The reason of asking this question is that I might go onsite to US for about one year and if they ask for the original passport, then I will have to come down for some days.


Original passport or hardcopy is not required..... 

Need to provide scanned copy of passport only...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

sandeep2202 said:


> Good News Finally...
> I got 190 invite today through skillselect...
> Means my application got approved by NSW..


Congratulation... Sandeep.....


----------



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Good News Finally...
> I got 190 invite today through skillselect...
> Means my application got approved by NSW..


Hi Sandeep,

Can you please tell me your IELTS score for individual modules,how many points you have got in assesment and what is minimum required for NSW sponsorship.

Thank you,
BangaloreBoy


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Don't worry little.banter. My application also received by Josip S on 5th of November. But till now I didn't get acknowledgement or approval. There r so many people like us who is waiting for ack's n approvals. I think in ur case u'l get approval in February 2013.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot mandanapu for ur quick reply. 

Can you please also clear whether its the same place *Location: ALBION PLACE *where the documents should reach.???

When I submitted the application DHL was filling the form with the right address and they said its the place name there.


I am bothered about this I want to sure that DHL has sent application to the right place as you know I did not get any ack from NSW.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Original passport or hardcopy is not required.....
> 
> Need to provide scanned copy of passport only...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks for the info.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Thanks a lot mandanapu for ur quick reply.
> 
> Can you please also clear whether its the same place Location: ALBION PLACE where the documents should reach.???
> 
> ...


I'm not sure abt d location which is Albion place. Bcoz according to NSW website address is 

Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia. 

But Josip s has received couple of members documents. So don't worry and one more thing don't worry abt ack. As said till now I didn't get my ack. My docs reached on 5th of nov. go through below link, u'l have some knowledge.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

bangaloreboy said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Can you please tell me your IELTS score for individual modules,how many points you have got in assesment and what is minimum required for NSW sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi

Minimum required for NSW SS is 6 in each as mentioned in their official website below 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manju said:


> Is it confirmed , that IELTS of 6 in each module is enough for NSW SS ?


Yup, as Mandanapu confirmed here and as I told you yesterday, you need only 6 in each for NSW SS

Below is their official site where you can check your eligibility if you wish.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Little banter your documents received on Dec 17, my documents received on 5 Nov but I haven't received any acknowledgement 



little.banter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My documents has been reached there on 17th of December still I did not get any ack from the NSW. I contacted them a day before but they did not replied yet I think there are holidays now a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Rehan Insha Allah you will get approval soon


reehan said:


> There r 2 entries for okim in sheet, one of them is approved. I guess other is duplicate. So only rupinder and I left from Oct gang. Rupinder, any update?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

But nav according to you......u were applying for NSW on behave of your friend 


nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have received the invite from NSW.... though it's of no use for me now.... as I've got the Grant already......
> 
> ...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

AusPak said:


> But nav according to you......u were applying for NSW on behave of your friend


Yup... It was for a friend.... But then I also put my application too.... Friend's name is Rupinder n few more... 

But it came very late... wasn't able to use it..... I would be withdraw.... as one PR is already approved... Can't file another one.....


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AusPak said:


> Little banter your documents received on Dec 17, my documents received on 5 Nov but I haven't received any acknowledgement


Hi applicants from Pakistan, Today I went to Standard chartered bank for Foreign currency pay order but they said you need to have dollar account in order to do this.  

second option given was NBP currency exchange they said they will create this but I have to come before 12:30 that will be on Wednesday 26th. Charges is PKR 2,100

Third option I went to HBL foreign exchange branch they said they have created such and i need to come before 12:30 on Wednesday 26th. Charges is PKR 1,200

Now its not about charges what do you guys recommend ? How have you guys done it for your application? Is there any other option I am missing out.

Appreciate your quick reply as I don't want to waste time if my DD got rejected by NSW.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I used the services of HBL foreign exchange...... i would recommend you to post your application by hand if you have any relative in sydney.....coz by this you can get acknowledgement on spot..........you can imagine that after 7 weeks i have not even got an acknowledgement



TOPGUN said:


> Hi applicants from Pakistan, Today I went to Standard chartered bank for Foreign currency pay order but they said you need to have dollar account in order to do this.
> 
> second option given was NBP currency exchange they said they will create this but I have to come before 12:30 that will be on Wednesday 26th. Charges is PKR 2,100
> 
> ...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AusPak said:


> I used the services of HBL foreign exchange...... i would recommend you to post your application by hand if you have any relative in Sydney.....coz by this you can get acknowledgement on spot..........you can imagine that after 7 weeks i have not even got an acknowledgement


Okay - Yah that guys in HBL foreign exchange branch told me that he has done it for someone else too. So that would be better.

Also if I do it through my relative in Aus(sydney) should i pay $300 or $330?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Okay - Yah that guys in HBL foreign exchange branch told me that he has done it for someone else too. So that would be better.
> 
> Also if I do it through my relative in Aus(sydney) should i pay $300 or $330?


You have to pay $300 as you are offshore applicant.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

our excel sheet seems corrupt again ? I don;t know since when? dose anyone has last copy.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I tried fixing it and it was giving me option to restore which i have done. Please check your records if the are correct


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I tried fixing it and it was giving me option to restore which i have done. Please check your records if the are correct


It seems fine. Thanks for the fixing


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Guy a quick question, I have 8+ years of experience but some how ACS asscess only 6+ years of experience. They skipped 2 years from my previous Job as i was unable to provide experience certificate. So now should i claim 10 points for skill based on experience that is verified by ACS or should i go for actual 8+ years of experence and let NSW decide what they want. I am in safe limits if i get 6+ or 8+.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Guy a quick question, I have 8+ years of experience but some how ACS asscess only 6+ years of experience. They skipped 2 years from my previous Job as i was unable to provide experience certificate. So now should i claim 10 points for skill based on experience that is verified by ACS or should i go for actual 8+ years of experence and let NSW decide what they want. I am in safe limits if i get 6+ or 8+.


I suppose NSW will consider your 6 years of exp. That's what your ACS states. If you don not have certificates for 2 years than you can't claim your exp. as 8+ years.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

rupinder.jit said:


> I suppose NSW will consider your 6 years of exp. That's what your ACS states. If you don not have certificates for 2 years than you can't claim your exp. as 8+ years.


Make sense so what you are suggesting is I stick to ACS experience and write 6+ years in my NSW SS form 1. As far as CV is concern I can keep it as my original 8+ experience.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Make sense so what you are suggesting is I stick to ACS experience and write 6+ years in my NSW SS form 1. As far as CV is concern I can keep it as my original 8+ experience.


Yes, It will be better to stick with exp. approved in ACS result.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi rupinder,

Any news from Nsw? Are you expecting approval through letter or eoi invitation?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

reehan said:


> Hi rupinder,
> 
> Any news from Nsw? Are you expecting approval through letter or eoi invitation?


As their office is closed due to holidays, I am expecting my approval in mid or end of jan.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Best of luck


TOPGUN said:


> Okay - Yah that guys in HBL foreign exchange branch told me that he has done it for someone else too. So that would be better.
> 
> Also if I do it through my relative in Aus(sydney) should i pay $300 or $330?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AusPak said:


> Best of luck


Thanks dude finally just sent my file today from DHL they said it should reach them 2nd Jan so the wait begins.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

HaPPy New year Fellows .... May this new year bring lots of joY and fun in your life with best of health... n yes ---  less wait.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I sent my application to NSW on 24th Dec 2012. It was supposed to reach Aus in 2 days. As per NSW site, I think they were open on 27th, 28th and 31st Dec. But ZDHL could not deliver packet on 27th as facility was closed. Now I m hoping that they are open and they receive my application on 31st Dec.

SInce I have 6.5/ 7/ 7.5/ 8.0in IELTS I m hoping they receive my application before Jan 2013 clock starts. Becauase as per their site from 2013 onwards NSW will accept application for approval for IELTS 7.0 and aboce ONLY. 
*
Please let me know if anyone has other information than me for IELTS acceptance criteria by NSW after Jan 2013.*


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent my application to NSW on 24th Dec 2012. It was supposed to reach Aus in 2 days. As per NSW site, I think they were open on 27th, 28th and 31st Dec. But ZDHL could not deliver packet on 27th as facility was closed. Now I m hoping that they are open and they receive my application on 31st Dec.
> 
> ...


Could you pls share the link/info about the statement u have written " as per their site from 2013 onwards NSW will accept application for approval for IELTS 7.0 and aboce ONLY"


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ils2_fly said:


> Could you pls share the link/info about the statement u have written " as per their site from 2013 onwards NSW will accept application for approval for IELTS 7.0 and aboce ONLY"


Yes Link Plz even i havent seens any such statement on NSW site.... I have applied with 6th and sent my application on 27th it will reach them by 2nd Jan so i will be affected by this.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

My application was received on 4th Dec 2012 but haven't got any acknowledge yet. Does anyone received ack???

Any approval for 261313(Software Engineer)


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent my application to NSW on 24th Dec 2012. It was supposed to reach Aus in 2 days. As per NSW site, I think they were open on 27th, 28th and 31st Dec. But ZDHL could not deliver packet on 27th as facility was closed. Now I m hoping that they are open and they receive my application on 31st Dec.
> 
> ...


Dear Indian01

Link please!!! I did a search on NSW website but couldn't found 7 in each requirement from Jan 2013.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

max2681987 said:


> Dear Indian01
> 
> Link please!!! I did a search on NSW website but couldn't found 7 in each requirement from Jan 2013.


Yes man send us link I m sure u cant be kidding about such things but want to make sure if it is 1% true. I tried searching entire internet but couldnt find anywhere.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

ausmsc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My application was received on 4th Dec 2012 but haven't got any acknowledge yet. Does anyone received ack???
> 
> Any approval for 261313(Software Engineer)


Hi,


Do u have any info why your SA SS got rejected ?. Have they given any reason for reject. 

For your NSW application, they will come back in 8 weeks. So nothing to worry. They have received large number of application and it may take some more time to process.

Thanks


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Do u have any info why your SA SS got rejected ?. Have they given any reason for reject.
> ...


They have rejected because planning level was reached and they were not accepting any more applications for 261313. 

Are you also applied for Software Engineer?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

ausmsc said:


> They have rejected because planning level was reached and they were not accepting any more applications for 261313.
> 
> Are you also applied for Software Engineer?


Yes am a s/w Engg. Here also not sure, whether they will approve all the applications. Bec they have received lot of applications and not sure how many they will process.Hope for the best. My doc reached on 6th Dec.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Yes am a s/w Engg. Here also not sure, whether they will approve all the applications. Bec they have received lot of applications and not sure how many they will process.Hope for the best. My doc reached on 6th Dec.


We have now Wait n Watch situation! Hopefully they will ack / approve application by this month.

Does any one has any idea about what's going on at NSW SS??


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

My courier attempted deliver today 2nd Jan around 8 am and said premises was closed. Now what should I do? I thought they might be closed but still able to receive mail at-least.
Should I let DHL trying or should I call and ask DHL to hold on and attempt on 7th Jan. Also there might be possibility there office opens at 9 am and DHL reached 8 am which might be a problem. 

Just want them to receive it before any rules changes :-|


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I can see mscaus and Raj documents received during holidays. Can you guys confirm if they are receiving on holidays or its date you have sent package.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> My courier attempted deliver today 2nd Jan around 8 am and said premises was closed. Now what should I do? I thought they might be closed but still able to receive mail at-least.
> Should I let DHL trying or should I call and ask DHL to hold on and attempt on 7th Jan. Also there might be possibility there office opens at 9 am and DHL reached 8 am which might be a problem.
> 
> Just want them to receive it before any rules changes :-|


I read somewhere that they will be start working from 4th Jan onwards. So to be on safer side you may ask DHL to retry on 7th Jan, after 9AM.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> My courier attempted deliver today 2nd Jan around 8 am and said premises was closed. Now what should I do? I thought they might be closed but still able to receive mail at-least.
> Should I let DHL trying or should I call and ask DHL to hold on and attempt on 7th Jan. Also there might be possibility there office opens at 9 am and DHL reached 8 am which might be a problem.
> 
> Just want them to receive it before any rules changes :-|


NSW office will re-open on Jan04 and Officers will be available on Jan07.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> NSW office will re-open on Jan04 and Officers will be available on Jan07.


Contact us

For further information on Business Migration, Skilled Sponsored Migration, or Regional Migration contact:

Beth Bull
Project Assistant
Tel: +61 2 9338 6692
[email protected]

Holiday closure
The Business Migration and Industry Skills Unit will be closed from 24 December 2012 until 4 January. Officers will be available from 7 January 2013.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Morning, Any Approvals for the Ack holders in last 2 weeks ? 

- Ragu.


----------



## samaloo (Nov 16, 2012)

Officers will be available from 7 January 2013.


----------



## AshishSu (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
I sent my documents by DHL on 12/11 and when I track the shipment, it shows "delivery arranged no details expected".
Anyone knows what it means? Is there a way to confirm if it has reached NSW other than running behind the DHL (who doesn't have a clue) ?

Thanks!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AshishSu said:


> Hi,
> I sent my documents by DHL on 12/11 and when I track the shipment, it shows "delivery arranged no details expected".
> Anyone knows what it means? Is there a way to confirm if it has reached NSW other than running behind the DHL (who doesn't have a clue) ?
> 
> Thanks!


Well doing it through DHL is much easier option. Try calling their customer support. Also i have sent my doc on 12/31 which was scheduled to deliver by 2nd jan but i called them and requested to deliver it on 7th Jan after 9am so that it can be deliver for sure. Else what i came to know is DHL dose only two attempts and then the person to whom it need to be deliver should call them to inform when can they give it a try delivering.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

FYI guys :

In January 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.

These rounds will be on 7 January 2013 and 21 January 2013.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> FYI guys :
> 
> In January 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
> 
> These rounds will be on 7 January 2013 and 21 January 2013.


Hey,

From where you get this information? Could you please share link as well.

Thanks,
AusMsc


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I can see mscaus and Raj documents received during holidays. Can you guys confirm if they are receiving on holidays or its date you have sent package.


Hey,

My documents reached on 4th Dec, and when i checked my document status on DTDC they have mentioned the name of person who has received my document. But i don't have an idea about DHL but probably they would have same approach.

AusMsc


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hey,
> 
> From where you get this information? Could you please share link as well.
> 
> ...


check skillselect website. under reports tab, you can see that.
cheers


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Nurse said:


> check skillselect website. under reports tab, you can see that.
> cheers


Hey,

I have checked that but can't see any update for 2013. They only have updates for 2012 in PDF format..


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have checked that but can't see any update for 2013. They only have updates for 2012 in PDF format..


I don't know why you can't see it. But I certainly can.
SkillSelect

Try to access the above link.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Nurse said:


> I don't know why you can't see it. But I certainly can.
> SkillSelect
> 
> Try to access the above link.


Hi,

Can u please share screenshot or pdf file which you can see there?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u please share screenshot or pdf file which you can see there?


Dude,

Go to http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

Click on Reports tab!!! Simple as that.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Is there any 190 Ack holder received invitation from Dec 21st 2012 / from Jan 07 EOI cycle ?

:focus:

NSW 190 SS journey goona start from tomorrow  

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hey,
> 
> My documents reached on 4th Dec, and when i checked my document status on DTDC they have mentioned the name of person who has received my document. But i don't have an idea about DHL but probably they would have same approach.
> 
> AusMsc



Hi AusMsc,
You will receuive a ACK mail with Ack id. i received a month back but waiting for result


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is there any 190 Ack holder received invitation from Dec 21st 2012 / from Jan 07 EOI cycle ?
> 
> ...


Hey,

What i can see on skill select is they are starting invitations from tomorrow for 189 SubClass but i can't see any updates for 190. ?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have not provided my EOI number to the NSW as the SS was applied by my agent and I created EOI myself.

I am not sure what details have been provided by the agent. Should I provide the EOI number to NSW or wait till the SS approves ?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is there any 190 Ack holder received invitation from Dec 21st 2012 / from Jan 07 EOI cycle ?
> 
> ...


Ragu,

190 VISA invites does not depends on any date. Fixed dates for invitations are only for 189 VISA invites. They are mostly 1st and 3rd Mondays of the month.

For 190 invites, DIAC does not have any fix dates. They will send you a invite as soon as state sponsors you, provided you have a valid EOI created and submitted that EOI number to state.

If you have not created an EOI before submitting a state sponsorship, you will not get invite at the same time you got state approval. In this case after state approval you have to create a EOI and have to give that number to state. Then your state will inform DIAC to link that approval to you EOI number and finally you will get the invite from DIAC.

The second process may take some extra time than first so it is advisable to create a EOI before applying for state nomination and provide the EOI number in the initial application itself.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not provided my EOI number to the NSW as the SS was applied by my agent and I created EOI myself.
> 
> I am not sure what details have been provided by the agent. Should I provide the EOI number to NSW or wait till the SS approves ?


If you or your agent have received the ACK from NSW then you probably have a file number for your case with you. Just ask your agent to update the NSW with your EOI number so that it can be linked with you application.

If it happen then you will directly receive the invite after SS approval. In current case, you will get a approval letter from SS asking you to create a EOI and providing the EOI number back to them. Then they will inform the DIAC to send a invite for that EOI number.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes but the problem is I have misplaced the EOI password. The answers to secret questions seem to be incorrect as well. Idiot, aint I ?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Today, I received a mail from Business NSW saying that the current processing time for NSW state sponsorship is 10 weeks..... so I guess its going to take a long, long time......


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Today, I received a mail from Business NSW saying that the current processing time for NSW state sponsorship is 10 weeks..... so I guess its going to take a long, long time......


OMG, you got response for your email or they themselves sent an update to you ?

And did they say just 10 weeks or 
10 weeks or so ?  

Thanks for the update ..

- Ragu


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

raghalan said:


> OMG, you got response for your email or they themselves sent an update to you ?
> 
> And did they say just 10 weeks or
> 10 weeks or so ?
> ...


They replied to an email I have sent during the holidays. They said 10 weeks. 
I guess that is the average. I am really worried now as 10 weeks for me will be 26th of Feb and my current visa expires on 28th Feb. I will have to get tickets for my family of 5....


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

guys, good news 

i got acknowledgement at 10:30 am today 

they have started Nov 5th applications arty:

hoping to hear gud news from you all very soon


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

guys, i have a gud news.

i got acknowledgement at 10:30 am today 

they started processing Nov 5th applications 

hopeing to hear from you very soon. good luck


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news
> 
> i got acknowledgement at 10:30 am today
> 
> ...


Heeyyy Jayprabu,,, Congrats.. .. very good news..:clap2:

I use to keep one eye refreshing my inbox, now I will keep 2 eyes 

Hope you have updated our excel sheet.

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Heeyyy Jayprabu,,, Congrats.. .. very good news..:clap2:
> 
> I use to keep one eye refreshing my inbox, now I will keep 2 eyes
> 
> ...


Not yet Ragu. I dont have access to google docs from office.
I'll update tonight.


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Any other Nov-5 applicants received Acknowledgement ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone messed up our sheet.. 

Whoever it is, Request you to please do not play with that sheet...that has help us a lot in tracking and analysis..

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Someone messed up our sheet..
> 
> Whoever it is, Request you to please do not play with that sheet...that has help us a lot in tracking and analysis..
> 
> ...


I tried to restore it to yesterday evenings version, Still couldnt see Headings..


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

let me try fixing it


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

TOPGUN said:


> let me try fixing it


Done , Please check if it is correct. everyone be careful while opening these sheet just do changes in it and if some one want to do analysis like filter and all please download it and do it offline.

Thanks.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Not yet Ragu. I dont have access to google docs from office.
> I'll update tonight.


Congrats Jayprabu and happy new year! I'm sure it's now happier than a week ago 
Please, when you will be updating the sheet add the file number as well..


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Congrats Jayprabu and happy new year! I'm sure it's now happier than a week ago
> Please, when you will be updating the sheet add the file number as well..


Thanks and wish you the same Zedte 

my file number is 12/26XX.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Thanks and wish you the same Zedte
> 
> my file number is 12/26XX.


Thanks


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> Any other Nov-5 applicants received Acknowledgement ?


My application reached them on 5thNov. Still awaiting acknowledgement


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> My application reached them on 5thNov. Still awaiting acknowledgement


My application also reached them on 5th Nov and I still awaiting acknowledgement too


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Please include your information in the excel sheet below, if its not done yet..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Guess there are many Nov 5th Applications...


- Ragu


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Any acknowledgements today ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally got my acknowledgement receipt from NSW after 2 months!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Goran said:


> Finally got my acknowledgement receipt from NSW after 2 months!


good to hear.. now u have something to hold on.. I think maximum by next week NSW will take decision on ur application.. 
best of luck


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello All,

I received my ACK today after 65 Days. 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my ACK today after 65 Days.
> 
> ...


Congrats Raghu. Now am worrying abt my file. I haven't receive any mail yet. When did u receive that mail? 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats Goran and Ragu 

guess NSW resumed to 190 applications


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Congrats Raghu. Now am worrying abt my file. I haven't receive any mail yet. When did u receive that mail?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


you will get it in 1 or 2 days.

dont worry


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Finally got my acknowledgement receipt from NSW after 65 days! 

Regards,

Javier


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats all for good news!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

congrats Javier 

any approval today?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my ACK today after 65 Days.
> 
> ...


can u please update your signature showing documents received by NSW and other detials.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Congrats Raghu. Now am worrying abt my file. I haven't receive any mail yet. When did u receive that mail?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks Mandanapu..

Dont worry, you will get it soon in a day or 2..

I received it today at 11:24 AM.

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Finally got my acknowledgement receipt from NSW after 2 months!


Congrats Goran..

- Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> can u please update your signature showing documents received by NSW and other detials.



Sure, I will do that.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got my acknowledgement receipt from NSW after 65 days!
> 
> ...


Congrats Javier..


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Javier..


Thanks Ragu and congrats you too


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my ACK today after 65 Days.
> 
> ...



congrats to Batch Nov 5th!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my ACK today after 65 Days.
> 
> ...


I checked my DD status, Still its not cleared.

I believe that they just sent the receipt and after that they will send the DD for clearance..


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats to you guys, who received ack today.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> Finally got my acknowledgement receipt from NSW after 2 months!


congratulations Goran


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my ACK today after 65 Days.
> 
> ...


congrats ragu


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I sent my documents through an agent. Should i call the state to confirm if they have received my documents or should I wait some more time as my agents asked me to do.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Jayprabu,

Is your occupation Developer Program / Software Engineer ?

why am asking is - I remember seeing your data as Developer Program as Occupation in our list, But now its showing as Software Engineer. 

This is just to make sure if sheet got messed up.


Some one playing with the sheet without any knowledge.. 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hi everyone, I sent my documents through an agent. Should i call the state to confirm if they have received my documents or should I wait some more time as my agents asked me to do.


Your agent sent your docs from India ? 

If Yes, you can ask for Courier Tracking number and check for Doc receive date and person. 

- Ragu


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Your agent sent your docs from India ?
> 
> If Yes, you can ask for Courier Tracking number and check for Doc receive date and person.
> 
> - Ragu


No . I applied onshore. I think i should ask him for tracking number.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I have replaced our sheet to one of the earlier versions.

Please check your Data and correct if necessary..

Warning to the sense less person who is playing and messing up with our sheet repeatedly..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> No . I applied onshore. I think i should ask him for tracking number.


Yeah, thats good idea..


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Do u have any info why your SA SS got rejected ?. Have they given any reason for reject.
> ...




Guys

I have sent it by October last week and yet to get my results.I have been waiting for around 2.15 months.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have sent it by October last week and yet to get my results.I have been waiting for around 2.15 months.


Arund 
Wats ur documents received date n file number? Mine is 2224 and date is oct 31 n I'm still waiting for my result


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

reehan said:


> Arund
> Wats ur documents received date n file number? Mine is 2224 and date is oct 31 n I'm still waiting for my result


Hi Reehan,
I think you should have received result by now... You should contact nsw to ask about your case...


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi ragu,
How did you receive the confirmation? by registered post or via email


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Any ack's today?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi ragu,
> How did you receive the confirmation? by registered post or via email


Hi nadeeMW,

I received ACK through email. 

After they make decision on my application, they will send Letter through registered post.

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Ragu,

Today I sent a email to NSW. This was the reply from them."File allocated. Current processing time 10 weeks. Please wait for an outcome letter sent by registered post." We apply for this SS on November (02/11/2012). Thanks for your information. Waiting for better result!!!!!!!!

NadeeMW





raghalan said:


> Hi nadeeMW,
> 
> I received ACK through email.
> 
> ...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Ragu,
> 
> Today I sent a email to NSW. This was the reply from them."File allocated. Current processing time 10 weeks. Please wait for an outcome letter sent by registered post." We apply for this SS on November (02/11/2012). Thanks for your information. Waiting for better result!!!!!!!!
> 
> NadeeMW


NadeemMW, Just wanted to understand few things b.c I do not see your data in our Excel sheet.

If am not wrong .. Your Application was received on 2nd Nov right ? and you did not receive File number through email yet, when you asked them they said your outcome letter sent through register post right ?


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Ragu,

I think I have update data to excel sheet. MW Chemist , Sri Lanka, Ielts 8. Document received by NSW on 02/11/2012. We received confirmation mail on 22/11/2012. waiting for NSW approval. Today I send a mail to check the status of application. then they sent that mail

NadeeMW







raghalan said:


> NadeemMW, Just wanted to understand few things b.c I do not see your data in our Excel sheet.
> 
> If am not wrong .. Your Application was received on 2nd Nov right ? and you did not receive File number through email yet, when you asked them they said your outcome letter sent through register post right ?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Jayprabu,
> 
> Is your occupation Developer Program / Software Engineer ?
> 
> ...


Ragu, mine is Developer Programmer


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

I have entered my details to excel somewhere in December. but data was not there. So today I add the detail again



jayprabu said:


> Ragu, mine is Developer Programmer


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

hi Rehan,

Any news around your SS status I believe you have the oldest case pending. Well I can see few ack after holidays but haven't seen any ss approval. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> hi Rehan,
> 
> Any news around your SS status I believe you have the oldest case pending. Well I can see few ack after holidays but haven't seen any ss approval.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Nothing so far. Got reply from them today stating that result letter will arrive in coming weeks.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> Nothing so far. Got reply from them today stating that result letter will arrive in coming weeks.


Okay kool that means SS granted & it just letter that will arrive in next week.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Okay kool that means SS granted & it just letter that will arrive in next week.


I hope so. They didn't clearly mention though


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Please include your information in the excel sheet below, if its not done yet..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
> 
> ...


Mine updated long ago as Jaik2012


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Mine updated long ago as Jaik2012


Re-visited the spreadsheet and found my occupation changed to Developer Programmer. Modified it back to Systems Administrator


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Re-visited the spreadsheet and found my occupation changed to Developer Programmer. Modified it back to Systems Administrator


There is an sense less person who is repeatedly playing with our sheet even though lots of warnings were given earlier..

Am fed up warning again and again..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

NSW Nominated 100 - Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa during the month of Dec 2012.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 December 2012 Results


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess that's high, not sure how it affects us.


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Any approvals/ACK Today ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any good news guys ? ( Approval / Ack )

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone just called NSW, they said 10 weeks for ACK and final result may take much longer... So forget it and focus on other things guys!!!


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Any ack's today??

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Someone just called NSW, they said 10 weeks for ACK and final result may take much longer... So forget it and focus on other things guys!!!


I AGREE. I gave up!! There are better things to do.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Job outlook for Category: ICT Professionals

Category: ICT Professionals - Job Outlook


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Someone just called NSW, they said 10 weeks for ACK and final result may take much longer... So forget it and focus on other things guys!!!


Right! And dont worry! There is still a lot of slots for IT skills.. We will sure get a slot


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Job outlook for Category: ICT Professionals
> 
> Category: ICT Professionals - Job Outlook


Thanks for sharing


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Someone just called NSW, they said 10 weeks for ACK and final result may take much longer... So forget it and focus on other things guys!!!


I doubt, b/c when I called them before 2days they said overall process wll take about 10 weeks.

And when a file number is allocated which means a CO has been allocated and your Appl is going to be reviewed and they won't get to a situation where file numbers are getting piled up.

One more thing NSW still did not revise Occupation list and it's min Ielts requirement even after knowing number of application already received, so definitely they have huge requirement and more over till nov end only around 1600 / 5160 invitations have been sent under ICT, so I assume by last dec end it would have reached 2100. Remaining 3000 are still open which needs to be closed by June 2013 end..

So don't give up your hopes, wait patiently for few more weeks, all of us will get approved.. 

-Regards
Ragu.

Sent from iPhone.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

reehan said:


> Thanks for sharing



Hi reehan,

I am also hope to apply NSW sponsorship under Software engineer category . My total point is 55. Sponsorship will give other 5 marks. BUT I HAVE ONLY 6 for IELTS. 

i know that i can apply with these IETLS result.

1. what is the POSSIBILITY of getting nomination from NSW with this IELTS 6 result ?

2. will they give extra consideration for people who have higher IELTS ? 

pls help me.. i so appreciate your comments on this..

thanks,
rgds,
Sanje


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Hi reehan,
> 
> I am also hope to apply NSW sponsorship under Software engineer category . My total point is 55. Sponsorship will give other 5 marks. BUT I HAVE ONLY 6 for IELTS.
> 
> ...


Based on nominations issued by them so far they don't seem to follow any pattern so apparently they r not giving priority to Ielts or occupation. Being onshore however may be a plus point. You should apply asap if u meet all the requirements


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

reehan said:


> Based on nominations issued by them so far they don't seem to follow any pattern so apparently they r not giving priority to Ielts or occupation. Being onshore however may be a plus point. You should apply asap if u meet all the requirements


Thank for you quick response . Really appreciated


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I am also hope to apply NSW sponsorship under Software engineer category . My total point is 55. Sponsorship will give other 5 marks. BUT I HAVE ONLY 6 for IELTS. 

i know that i can apply with these IETLS result.

1. what is the POSSIBILITY of getting nomination from NSW with this IELTS 6 result ?

2. will they give extra consideration for people who have higher IELTS ? 

pls help me.. i so appreciate your comments on this..

thanks,
rgds,
Sanje


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Rupinder,
Any update on your case? Any word from Nsw on ur approval letter?


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy news guys... i received ack today .... docs actually reached them on 8th nov.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> Happy news guys... i received ack today .... docs actually reached them on 8th nov.


Congrats Akhash! What is your file number?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

reehan said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> Any update on your case? Any word from Nsw on ur approval letter?


Hi Reehan, No updates yet from NSW. Still waiting


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

zedte said:


> Congrats Akhash! What is your file number?


It's 12/24XX


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

akhash said:


> It's 12/2XXX


Akash, It would be really helpful if you could share one more digit. Like 25XX


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Akash, It would be really helpful if you could share one more digit. Like 25XX


It's 24xx


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

akhash said:


> It's 24xx


Congrats akhash!!! There is really no pattern on the way ACK file number issued by NSW... Akhash docs file No is 24xx while his docs reached NSW on 8th Nov... Some ppl with their docs received by NSW earlier also have file No 26xx or even 27xx. Confused . Someone help me clarify this!!


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

I received the ack today. File no is 24XX. 

My doc reached on 8th Nov. I have also updated the sheet.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*Priority for IELTS mark*



kpriya said:


> I received the ack today. File no is 24XX.
> 
> My doc reached on 8th Nov. I have also updated the sheet.


Hi KPriya,

pls appreciate your all comment on my situation .

Is there any Priority for people who got IELTS higher mark THAN low marks in Sponsorship in NSW?
Ex: Person A : IELTS = 6 each band
Person B : IELTS = 7 each band
Is Person B getting any higher priorities due to ELTS higher mark ?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

umesh said:


> Hello All Valuable friends,
> 
> yesterday i got the approval of NSW SS.......


Hi,

Can anybody discuss about the method of payment for 190 visa (DIAC Fees)

Looks like they have not given Debit Card option for online payment. Bec most of us many not have credit card with the limit more than 2 lack ( $3000 * 58 ).

Or 

do we need to make DD for as like we all did for NSW fees ?

Also can we apply 190 visa through Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page . ie paper based application submitting in our own country.


Those who have already applied or having any idea about this, please help others.

Thanks


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Hi KPriya,
> 
> pls appreciate your all comment on my situation .
> 
> ...


There is no definite pattern that NSW is following. Only one thing is observed so far that is that onshore applicants are getting their results quickly.. IELTS cannot be the benchmark for priority.. coz it might be the case that a person has low IELTS score but have more experience or may have some much specialize skills other then ICT..


----------



## spyros_best_plumber (Sep 6, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Hi KPriya,
> 
> pls appreciate your all comment on my situation .
> 
> ...


check the official immi site


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Congrats akhash!!! There is really no pattern on the way ACK file number issued by NSW... Akhash docs file No is 24xx while his docs reached NSW on 8th Nov... Some ppl with their docs received by NSW earlier also have file No 26xx or even 27xx. Confused . Someone help me clarify this!!


Thats Right.. Mine reached on 5th Nov - Ack # 26XX...
I thought its a sequence across all the state Sponsorship, No Clue..very much confusing..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> Happy news guys... i received ack today .... docs actually reached them on 8th nov.


Congrats Akhash..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

kpriya said:


> I received the ack today. File no is 24XX.
> 
> My doc reached on 8th Nov. I have also updated the sheet.


Congrats kpriya..


----------



## dipdarshan (Jan 14, 2013)

Any thing new? Frm nsw


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

spyros_best_plumber said:


> check the official immi site


Hi,

I didn't find any such sequence. If you fulfill the minimum criteria then its fine myself got 6 in ielts and got the nsw sponsorship so I think if you fulfill requirement that's enough.

Thanks


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Someone has changed my Docs received date. It's very irritating guys. Dont fiddle with the Sheet please


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Someone has changed my Docs received date. It's very irritating guys. Dont fiddle with the Sheet please


Someone has changed my docs received date too and also has deleted my file number. 

It would be nice to use the sheet only to update our own data and download a copy to make filters, reorder, etc.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wondering is anyone who lodged application around 6th of Nov 2012 still does not heard anything of ACK?!!!!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm a recent biomedical engineering graduate from the University of Sydney. I'm looking to apply for 190 or 489 (preferably 190. I would have 55+5 points) but I'm not really sure on how many 2339 guys are out there applying for the same. If we go by the occupational ceilings, this anzsco code only has 540 invitations allocated to it. In such a case If I apply for NSW SS, what would be my chances of me getting it? Has anyone applied for a NSW SS in this anzsco code?


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

hi there all

my documents reached on 20th Nov and still I haven't received any acknowledgement. I sent my docs via Australia post express service and it shows that it has been delivered.
Yesterday when i called and asked them they weren't able to locate my file or name on their database although it has been 8 weeks now but they said to wait 2 more weeks to receive acknowledgement as they are facing huge backlogs due to Christmas and new year holidays..

I am a bit worried now ..is my file lost or something??


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

*Waiting for SS approval*

Hi All,

I applied onshore application for Nsw state nomination on 8 th Nov/2012 with 55 points. My occupation is software engineer & I applied through an agent. Its been almost 9-10 weeks approximately. Did any one who applied onshore received SS approval. Please let me know as its taking very long time than usual. Thanks.

dkp,
Sydney.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied onshore application for Nsw state nomination on 8 th Nov/2012 with 55 points. My occupation is software engineer & I applied through an agent. Its been almost 9-10 weeks approximately. Did any one who applied onshore received SS approval. Please let me know as its taking very long time than usual. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Dkp,

I am encountering the same situation and has not heard anything yet. It is quite stressing especially when you realise the times keep ticking down and it is not the truth that onshore application have any priority.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

HI 

Thanks for your reply. I contacted my agent but he simply told me he will inform me when he recives the approval, but do you suggest me to contact the nsw state office or wait till we receive something. I m so worried now and just being patient . Hope we get approvals soon.Thanks.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> HI
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I contacted my agent but he simply told me he will inform me when he recives the approval, but do you suggest me to contact the nsw state office or wait till we receive something. I m so worried now and just being patient . Hope we get approvals soon.Thanks.


I would suggest you to contact nsw and inform your situation..
Receiving ACK means your application is in hands of a CO for evaluation , but when you ask them they should atleast send a mail saying that they have received your application.. Same thing happened to me, atleast they confirmed that they received my application, however I think application received status wll be provided only after atleast 6 weeks.. That's my opinion .. In your case you have already waited for more than 8 weeks.. So you can check with them.

- Ragu


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> HI
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I contacted my agent but he simply told me he will inform me when he recives the approval, but do you suggest me to contact the nsw state office or wait till we receive something. I m so worried now and just being patient . Hope we get approvals soon.Thanks.


Hi Dkp,

I did contact them but I am not sure whether the phone call will make any difference but as Raj suggested, it may worth a try although I am still struggling waiting for ACK after contact.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Ragu,

Thanks for your reply. I didn't receive any acknowledgment to my emai atleast. I thought my agent will receive all emails regarding my application. When I called my agent today morning he advstill for my approval. I am so confused right now wt to do whether my application received or not yet to allocate with CO. plz suggest me wt to do first & Will I get any confirmation email atleast once my appli recived or allocated as I applied through agent. 

Thanks.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Just wondering is anyone who lodged application around 6th of Nov 2012 still does not heard anything of ACK?!!!!!


I've applied on 5th of November, bt haven't heard anything yet

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All, I have received the acknowledgement but I have withdrawn my EOI because my agent scared me enough. Am I able to submit EOI and deal with my file myself after I receive NSW SS or should I let the agent apply my visa 190 too ? I want to submit EOI asap. Please advise me.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Dkp,
> 
> I did contact them but I am not sure whether the phone call will make any difference but as Raj suggested, it may worth a try although I am still struggling waiting for ACK after contact.


Do i have to email to [email protected] ?

They have received my doc on Nov 8th, still no response. 

Thanks


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Hina
my documents reached on 5th Nov and still I haven't received any acknowledgement


sweethina99 said:


> hi there all
> 
> my documents reached on 20th Nov and still I haven't received any acknowledgement. I sent my docs via Australia post express service and it shows that it has been delivered.
> Yesterday when i called and asked them they weren't able to locate my file or name on their database although it has been 8 weeks now but they said to wait 2 more weeks to receive acknowledgement as they are facing huge backlogs due to Christmas and new year holidays..
> ...


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Ragu,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I didn't receive any acknowledgment to my emai atleast. I thought my agent will receive all emails regarding my application. When I called my agent today morning he advstill for my approval. I am so confused right now wt to do whether my application received or not yet to allocate with CO. plz suggest me wt to do first & Will I get any confirmation email atleast once my appli recived or allocated as I applied through agent.
> 
> Thanks.


Just call DIAC


----------



## aqeela83 (Nov 26, 2012)

*NSW State sponsorship*

Hi All,

can any one tell me that how I can submit the State Sponsorship Fee of 300 Dollars as they did not have mentioned any account number they have just mentioned "The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order payable to Industry & Investment NSW and enclosed with your application."

Please help I am really confused.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me will I able to get acknowledgement or email confirmation from NSW state office, even though I applied through agent. Thanks. 

ACS : +VE SOFTWARE ENGINEER 261313
SS NSW : APPLIED ON 8TH NOV
POINTS: 55 POINTS
WAITING FOR ACKNOWLEDGEMENT & APPROVAL.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

aqeela83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can any one tell me that how I can submit the State Sponsorship Fee of 300 Dollars as they did not have mentioned any account number they have just mentioned "The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order payable to Industry & Investment NSW and enclosed with your application."
> 
> Please help I am really confused.


You need not to deposit this fees in any of the account, Perhaps, this fees has to be paid by Demand Draft. This DD should be payable to '*Industry & Investment NSW*'.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me will I able to get acknowledgement or email confirmation from NSW state office, even though I applied through agent. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Applying through agent can't speed up your processing. There are many other applicants who have applied for NSW SS before 8th Nov and still have not received any ACK.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

aqeela83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can any one tell me that how I can submit the State Sponsorship Fee of 300 Dollars as they did not have mentioned any account number they have just mentioned "The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order payable to Industry & Investment NSW and enclosed with your application."
> 
> Please help I am really confused.


I have not applied for 190 visa but the best way is to use credit card for payment.

Regards
Samper


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

samper said:


> I have not applied for 190 visa but the best way is to use credit card for payment.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Dear Samper, aqeela83 is applpying for NSW SS not for VISA...


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,

I know it doesn't speed up the process, but my agent didn't gave me enough information. 

But my question is will I get any confirmation from nsw , along with my agent ??

Thanks.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

samper said:


> I have not applied for 190 visa but the best way is to use credit card for payment.
> 
> Regards
> Samper


Samper: FYI.. NSW only accept DD or bank cheque. There is no option to pay by cards.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

yes i know but it is the part of 190 visa and the better way to pay State and DIAC is Credit card


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

ils2_fly said:


> Samper: FYI.. NSW only accept DD or bank cheque. There is no option to pay by cards.


SO aqeela now you know the mode of payment 

Regards
Samper


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know it doesn't speed up the process, but my agent didn't gave me enough information.
> 
> ...


You will get ack on email ID mentioned in your SS application by your agent. Once invited by state your invitation will come through mail and will be invited on skill select. Do you have access to your skill select or it also manged by your agent ?


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> You will get ack on email ID mentioned in your SS application by your agent. Once invited by state your invitation will come through mail and will be invited on skill select. Do you have access to your skill select or it also manged by your agent ?


Thanks for your reply,

I gave my email ID to the agent when I applied nsw ss on Nov 8th 2012 & I have my skillselect EOI login details. Thanks.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, 

Can you clarify me once again, once we receive ack from nsw ss. We will get outcome of our nsw application, then we will get invitation through skillselect?? is it...

Thanks.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you clarify me once again, once we receive ack from nsw ss. We will get outcome of our nsw application, then we will get invitation through skillselect?? is it...
> 
> Thanks.


You will get invitation on skill select, provided you have mentioned EOI number in your application.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> You will get invitation on skill select, provided you have mentioned EOI number in your application.


Thanks alott, for your info...will wait for my ack...Thx


----------



## ravirevolt (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I select both 189 and 190 visa if eligible?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ravirevolt said:


> Can I select both 189 and 190 visa if eligible?


Yes, you may select both. Once you get invitation then you can not file under other category.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

brahmgupta said:


> Yes, you may select both. Once you get invitation then you can not file under other category.


I recomend to go with 189 u have freedom to live anywhere in australia and if u will get 190 before 189 then you have to live at least 2 year in nominated state

Regards


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning Guys,

I finally got ack after 2 months long waiting period which is definitely pull me out of desperation!!!!!!!!!
I have updated my info through the spreedsheet and I wish good luck to all of us!
Just wondering normally how long will it take to get the result after ACK?

Cheers


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

floatingab said:


> Morning Guys,
> 
> I finally got ack after 2 months long waiting period which is definitely pull me out of desperation!!!!!!!!!
> I have updated my info through the spreedsheet and I wish good luck to all of us!
> ...


Hi Congratulations!!!!! I applied on 8th Nov...hope I will get soon like you, fingers crossed.....: )


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys. Is anyone applying for SS under the ANZSCO code 2339?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Guys, any approval from NSW in Jan2013


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Congratulations!!!!! I applied on 8th Nov...hope I will get soon like you, fingers crossed.....: )


Thanks Dkp!
Good luck mate!


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*Received ACK*

Finally, received ACK today... after 69days 

Updated my details in the google-docs.

Now the next waiting starts...


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

After receiving ack, how many days it will take to approve Nsw SS with 55 points.
Can anyone let me know who knows the info. Thanks.


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After receiving ack, how many days it will take to approve Nsw SS with 55 points.
> Can anyone let me know who knows the info. Thanks.


I received my NSW ss ack on 12/11/12 and got approved on 21/12/12. I dunno exactly how many days it will take for you, but I guess u may get ur approval within 5 weeks


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Max1983 said:


> I received my NSW ss ack on 12/11/12 and got approved on 21/12/12. I dunno exactly how many days it will take for you, but I guess u may get ur approval within 5 weeks


Did you received your Invitation yet & how long its takes to get invitation & get approved for PR. New to this need some info.Thanks.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi AusPak,

I can see fellows with 7 Nov got ack, but your docs were received on 6 Nov why you havent got ack yet? did u check with NSW is there any problem with your DD as I have sent same sort of DD using HBL Foreign exchange branch.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I just received my application acknowledgement email.. 

My docs reached on 12th Nov and ack mail came after long wait of 66 days.. Now waiting eagerly for invitation.. fingers crossed..


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

brahmgupta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my application acknowledgement email..
> 
> My docs reached on 12th Nov and ack mail came after long wait of 66 days.. Now waiting eagerly for invitation.. fingers crossed..


Congrats seems they are taking pace what I can get from rough maths is all Dec applicant should get ack by first week of Feb.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all,

How long its takes to get invitation for 190 visa & once we approved for NSW SS OR we will get automated invitation in skillselect. Please need some info. Thanks.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

My question is what is acknowledgement? And why should anyone be excited by getting it? So far i know an ack is no the approval.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Congrats seems they are taking pace what I can get from rough maths is all Dec applicant should get ack by first week of Feb.


I also guess so Jan end or Feb first week.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi There,

Can anyone plz tell me ....How long its takes to get invitation for 190 visa & once we approved for NSW SS OR we will get automated invitation in skillselect. Please need some info. Thanks


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> My question is what is acknowledgement? And why should anyone be excited by getting it? So far i know an ack is no the approval.


It means that they started processing or even started opening the applicant's delivery package.. so its good to know that the application is safely on their hands


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can anyone plz tell me ....How long its takes to get invitation for 190 visa & once we approved for NSW SS OR we will get automated invitation in skillselect. Please need some info. Thanks


By observing the trends on sheet, NSW took around 4-5 weeks for decision after sending ack. 
But for applicants for whom decisions has been taken got ack earlier as compared to people who's docs reached after 5th Nov.

So, in crux I think that post 5th Nov applicants might get decision by 2nd week of Feb.

Good luck.. :ranger:


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> By observing the trends on sheet, NSW took around 4-5 weeks for decision after sending ack.
> But for applicants for whom decisions has been taken got ack earlier as compared to people who's docs reached after 5th Nov.
> 
> So, in crux I think that post 5th Nov applicants might get decision by 2nd week of Feb.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for reply,But I am wondering after NSW approved our application. Do we get invitation automatically or we need to wait for invitation.Can anyone reply me.....

Thanks.....


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply,But I am wondering after NSW approved our application. Do we get invitation automatically or we need to wait for invitation.Can anyone reply me.....
> 
> Thanks.....



after you get acknowledgement, you have to wait for approval. and approval can take from 2-5 weeks as far as i know. approval comes by postal mail.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can anyone plz tell me ....How long its takes to get invitation for 190 visa & once we approved for NSW SS OR we will get automated invitation in skillselect. Please need some info. Thanks


Did you mentioned your EOI ID in your application for sponsorship?
If your answer is yes than you will get invitation in skillselect. Because nsw will nominate your EOI ID for sponsorship. 

If you didn't mention your EOI ID when you applied for STATE SPONSORSHIP than you have to call nsw office or email them your EOI ID and then you will get an invite in Skillselect.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Thanks for reply .I did mention EOI details in my nsw ss application. This means once I get SS approved I will get automated email invitation in skillselect .. is it correct...???? Plz clarify me. Thanks


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> It means that they started processing or even started opening the applicant's delivery package.. so its good to know that the application is safely on their hands


Thank you Goran. So by reading others comments, i got an idea that now it takes around 8 weeks to receive ack and another 5 weeks to get the approval. 

Don't you think that NSW should change their processing system. My opinion is nsw should approve those applicants first with high occupation demand.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all,

I did mention EOI details in my nsw ss application. This means once I get SS approved, I will get automated email invitation in skillselect to apply 190 visa ..... is it correct...???? Plz clarify me. 

Thanks


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did mention EOI details in my nsw ss application. This means once I get SS approved, I will get automated email invitation in skillselect to apply 190 visa ..... is it correct...???? Plz clarify me.
> 
> Thanks


That is absolutely correct my friend.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> Did you mentioned your EOI ID in your application for sponsorship?
> If your answer is yes than you will get invitation in skillselect. Because nsw will nominate your EOI ID for sponsorship.
> 
> If you didn't mention your EOI ID when you applied for STATE SPONSORSHIP than you have to call nsw office or email them your EOI ID and then you will get an invite in Skillselect.


Hey all,

I did mention EOI details in my nsw ss application. This means once I get SS approved, I will get automated email invitation in skillselect to apply 190 visa ..... is it correct...???? Plz clarify me.

Thanks


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Congratulations!!!!! I applied on 8th Nov...hope I will get soon like you, fingers crossed.....: )


I got Ack on Nov 2nd.Until today Jan 18th I haven't got the result. It is about to be 3 months.

Still waiting. I mailed them but they are saying it will take 12 weeks for sending the results. I am in the 11th week.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Can anyone answer this for me.....???

I did mentioned my EOI details in my nsw ss application. This means once I get SS approved, I will get automated email invitation in skillselect to apply 190 visa ..... is it correct...???? Plz clarify me.

Thanks


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me.....???
> 
> ...


Yes your understanding is correct..


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Occupation Ceilings is being updated in DIAC website.

5160/2675 as on 31-12-2012.

Looks like most of us will be fooled by NSW. Bec by the time they take our application for process, occupation may reach its MAX and we may not get approval and wil be rejected. They can give a reason saying that, "Occupation Ceilings reached"


----------



## fatemaster (Dec 7, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Occupation Ceilings is being updated in DIAC website.
> 
> ...


Hello Asha, I guess received invite means ..you are into occupation ceilings


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello All,

I received an email from NSW today asking for my India Mailing address..

Anybodxy who have ack received such mail today ? 

However, I replied with my address and asked whether my application has been approved or not.. For that NSW responded saying that, my _application is in final stage of assessment and decision will be made very soon and the bulk of the waiting for NSW nomination has passed_

Also they have mentioned : _"Applications have experienced a longer than expected processing time frame due to a significant increase in the number of applications received. "_

Am very eager and tensed now 


- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received an email from NSW today asking for my India Mailing address..
> 
> ...


Raghalan:

U will receive the approval letter very soon. Congrats man!


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Ragu,

You have surely been approved!!! Congrats mate.... Hopefully everyone will hear good news soon!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received an email from NSW today asking for my India Mailing address..
> 
> ...


didnt you provide your address and EOI during the application? It seems to be that your papers were approved and shall be sending the approval letter. Our docs reached same date as well as ACK letter.. Hopefully they're also finalizing mine


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received an email from NSW today asking for my India Mailing address..
> 
> ...


Congrats Ragu !!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Congrats Ragu !!!


Hi Ragu, What's you file no that you got in your ack.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi Ragu, What's you file no that you got in your ack.


Rupinder

I think u r the oldest applicant on this forum. U should call Nsw and enquire Abt ur case explicitly. This is very odd they r not approving late Oct applications. I will also have my agent contact them today


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> didnt you provide your address and EOI during the application? It seems to be that your papers were approved and shall be sending the approval letter. Our docs reached same date as well as ACK letter.. Hopefully they're also finalizing mine


I have provided my address and EOI in my application.. 
They sent this mail as to get confirmation of my India address.. Guess they would have confused with too many number of lines in my address.. 

Lets hope for the best.. till the paper in our hand, we cant be sure....so started counting days, hrs, minutes, seconds 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi Ragu, What's you file no that you got in your ack.


Hi Rupinder,

Its 26XX.

Who ever received ACK in the month of Jan have different ACK #'s, its not in sequence.. not sure why..

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Raghalan:
> 
> U will receive the approval letter very soon. Congrats man!


I wish that should happen soon lis2_fly, but nothing can be taken for granted untill we have our Approval Doc. So eagerly waiting to see my Outcome letter.

Hope every one of us should receive soon.

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Hi Ragu,
> 
> You have surely been approved!!! Congrats mate.... Hopefully everyone will hear good news soon!


Thanks Tommylu, I wish you the same and lets all Hope for the best.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Another week has to come an end.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I have provided my address and EOI in my application..
> They sent this mail as to get confirmation of my India address.. Guess they would have confused with too many number of lines in my address..
> 
> Lets hope for the best.. till the paper in our hand, we cant be sure....so started counting days, hrs, minutes, seconds
> ...


I'm pretty sure you are approved. What's the point of asking your address if they will not be sending the hardcopy of nomination approval. They are sending refusals via email, isn't it?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> I'm pretty sure you are approved. What's the point of asking your address if they will not be sending the hardcopy of nomination approval. They are sending refusals via email, isn't it?


Is it ? am not sure.. I thought the final outcome ( +ve or -ve ) will be send through postal .. Correct me if am wrong..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Is it ? am not sure.. I thought the final outcome ( +ve or -ve ) will be send through postal .. Correct me if am wrong..


i dont know either 
i've read somewhere that refusal is by email...

can someone here clarify?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> 
> Its 26XX.
> 
> ...


Hi Ragu, I am planning to wait till end of this month.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi Ragu, I am planning to wait till end of this month.


Did you check with them regarding delay in your approval ? and I hope you have not missed any of your post ?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Believe in Karma..*

STOP playing with spreadsheet plsssssssssssss.. :mad2:
"KARMA" is watching you and catch you soon... :amen:

My details has changed!!


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*IELTS Mark and SS priority*



rawbin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't find any such sequence. If you fulfill the minimum criteria then its fine myself got 6 in ielts and got the nsw sponsorship so I think if you fulfill requirement that's enough.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks rawbin.
with the current situation my point is 55. i hope to request sponsorship from NSW under 190 sheme.

can i lodge a EOI with 55 marks ?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Yes I believe, ppl have received.. You can find the details in the excel sheet.. You can PM them..
> 
> - Regards,
> Ragu


Thanks lot reghalan


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Thanks rawbin.
> with the current situation my point is 55. i hope to request sponsorship from NSW under 190 sheme.
> 
> can i lodge a EOI with 55 marks ?


yes, you can lodge ur application with 55 points and apply for NSW SS.

You need to select NSW state while submitting EOI and total number of points will come to 60. If your NSW is approved you will get the invite. cheers.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

amiarm said:


> yes, you can lodge ur application with 55 points and apply for NSW SS.
> 
> You need to select NSW state while submitting EOI and total number of points will come to 60. If your NSW is approved you will get the invite. cheers.


Congrats amiarm 

i have just noticed you got your Visa arty:


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats amiarm
> 
> i have just noticed you got your Visa arty:


Thanks Jay


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

any approval last week?

what happened to zedte?


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> any approval last week?
> 
> what happened to zedte?


Hi Jayprabu, I'm still waiting for the approval. I hope this week I will get it...


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been following this thread and finally have decided to register 
Just wanted to clarify the meaning of some of the columns:
1) What is the difference between "Ack Mail Received Date" and "Ack Date"?
2) What is IELTS column for - minimum or average score?

By the way, my documents were received on 1-Nov-2012, but I haven't received the approval letter or invitation yet. Or, to be more precise, two weeks ago I finally got reply that my application turned out to be approved on 17-Dec-2012, but all following letters with questions about the approval letter and invitation haven't had any answer, except for one answer "current processing time is 12 weeks".


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

JFury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and finally have decided to register
> Just wanted to clarify the meaning of some of the columns:
> ...


welcome to the club 

1) What is the difference between "Ack Mail Received Date" and "Ack Date"?
Ack Mail Received Date - date when you receive your ack mail
Ack Date - Date which NSW mentioned as the document received date in the email

2) What is IELTS column for - minimum or average score?
minimum score among L/R/W/S or average of these 4 components


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

JFury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and finally have decided to register
> Just wanted to clarify the meaning of some of the columns:
> ...


Hi JFury,
re 1) I don't know the exact meaning, but in my case it's the same 
re 2) minimum IELTS Band

Cheers
Zedte


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Zedte,
Thanks a lot


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> 1) What is the difference between "Ack Mail Received Date" and "Ack Date"?
> Ack Mail Received Date - date when you receive your ack mail
> ...



Also please let me know the difference between two "status" columns. I understand "SS Status" is State Sponsorship status.


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> 1) What is the difference between "Ack Mail Received Date" and "Ack Date"?
> Ack Mail Received Date - date when you receive your ack mail
> Ack Date - Date which NSW mentioned as the document received date in the email


Hi jayprabu,
Great, thank you. I'll check my email then.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mah22 said:


> Also please let me know the difference between two "status" columns. I understand "SS Status" is State Sponsorship status.


sorry. i dont have access to google docs in office.
so i couldnt check it


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I got my Ack on 17-jan


TOPGUN said:


> Hi AusPak,
> 
> I can see fellows with 7 Nov got ack, but your docs were received on 6 Nov why you havent got ack yet? did u check with NSW is there any problem with your DD as I have sent same sort of DD using HBL Foreign exchange branch.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi JFury,
> re 1) I don't know the exact meaning, but in my case it's the same
> re 2) minimum IELTS Band
> 
> ...


@Zedte - howcome you still dont have approval? you received ack email last month... what does it mean for us then who received email this month?????


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

JFury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and finally have decided to register
> Just wanted to clarify the meaning of some of the columns:
> ...


Congrats on your approval. Wat Nsw told you Abt ur letter and invitation? When are they going to send the letter?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can any one tell me when is expected of acknowledgement they will send to me.

My documents were reached there on 17th December (DHL Status.).

I am bothered i did not get any of the acknowledgement till now from NSW.


-THnaks and regards.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> @Zedte - howcome you still dont have approval? you received ack email last month... what does it mean for us then who received email this month?????


Hi Goran, yes, still no response from NSW about my result of sponsorship - I hope for an approval but as time go I'm losing my hope a little. Firstly, I thought that I'll get an approval even during November, but now I wake up every morning checking my e-mail and this forum for good news...

BTW, two weeks ago my agent sent an email to NSW to check whether they have all 
relevant documents and to confirm they have received money order which I've sent through my friend in Australia (because there was some problem with my Bank cheque due to one stupid officer in my bank). But still no response from them 

IMHO there is really slow progress as regards new approvals from our list so I hope this week we will get great news and a lot of us we'll be happy. I would be happy to work for free for them and to help them with the applications if it would be possible - at least with mine and a few of us...  As days go the number in an occupation ceiling list seems to be not so far - and I'm more and more anxious about my case.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can any one tell me when is expected of acknowledgement they will send to me.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think you'll get it during February so take it easy and relax. Probably, they are loaded with a huge number of applications :-( No response or a big delay with response is their way how NSW team is doing their job (at least in my case)...


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi, I think you'll get it during February so take it easy and relax. Probably, they are loaded with a huge number of applications :-( No response or a big delay with response is their way how NSW team is doing their job (at least in my case)...


Yea Thanks for your quick reply. Actually i am worried whether my docs has been reached or not as you know there is a cheque of amount in those documents. If they send atleast acknowledgment I can be more relax. 

Anyway thanks a lot for your reply lets hope for the best.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi Goran, yes, still no response from NSW about my result of sponsorship - I hope for an approval but as time go I'm losing my hope a little. Firstly, I thought that I'll get an approval even during November, but now I wake up every morning checking my e-mail and this forum for good news...
> 
> BTW, two weeks ago my agent sent an email to NSW to check whether they have all
> relevant documents and to confirm they have received money order which I've sent through my friend in Australia (because there was some problem with my Bank cheque due to one stupid officer in my bank). But still no response from them
> ...


dear Zedte, don't worry. i guess they stopped processing 190 applicants once after they sent ack to Nov 2 applicants. they were busy with 886 applications so far and they resumed 190 processing post vacation.

Raghalan said he received an email from NSW stating they sent bulk decision letters. i hope you will get it by this week or early next week.

don't lose hope mate. all the very best.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> dear Zedte, don't worry. i guess they stopped processing 190 applicants once after they sent ack to Nov 2 applicants. they were busy with 886 applications so far and they resumed 190 processing post vacation.
> 
> Raghalan said he received an email from NSW stating they sent bulk decision letters. i hope you will get it by this week or early next week.
> 
> don't lose hope mate. all the very best.


Thanks Jayprabu. Fortunately, this forum is full of hope and good people. If there is no forum like this, it would be very hard time for majority of us I think.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Thanks Jayprabu. Fortunately, this forum is full of hope and good people. If there is no forum like this, it would be very hard time for majority of us I think.


yes. i second you


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Wait.. Continues*

Zedte, Zander and me are left with approval for November 2 applicant list. All 3 of us has file no.'s starting with 238x series. Hope 1 of us gets an approval this week, Not sure of mscaus and Niklas whose file no.'s are updated.

Lets hope for the best :ranger:... Getting tired of waiting


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

reehan said:


> Congrats on your approval. Wat Nsw told you Abt ur letter and invitation? When are they going to send the letter?


Thanks, reehan. Well, as I said they just stopped answering my letters at all.
To be honest, I was glad when got email saying that my application had already been approved some time ago. However, now I am even more worried, because it's already more than month since the approval date and I still don't have any information about approval letter nor invitation. And I am starting to think that maybe my application wasn't approved, after all.
Going to try calling them soon. Though, a little bit scared, as I am not a native speaker and would prefer to have an email conversation 

By the way, I would really appreciate if someone could share their email other than bizmigration.enquiries.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

JFury said:


> Thanks, reehan. Well, as I said they just stopped answering my letters at all.
> To be honest, I was glad when got email saying that my application had already been approved some time ago. However, now I am even more worried, because it's already more than month since the approval date and I still don't have any information about approval letter nor invitation. And I am starting to think that maybe my application wasn't approved, after all.
> Going to try calling them soon. Though, a little bit scared, as I am not a native speaker and would prefer to have an email conversation
> 
> By the way, I would really appreciate if someone could share their email other than bizmigration.enquiries.


Hi dear, don't be scared to call, they are very nice as I spoke with three people and they were very kind, but its bit hard to get the line though. Today I spoke with Andrew who has answered my call twice and he told me that he remembered that I rang him last week 
He told me they are processing the files very soon and asked me to wait till this Friday as I haven't got my Ack letter yet. I'm completing my 11th week on this Thursday. My docs were received on 9th November (onshore). He said "the good news is my name is in the list " so not to be worry (while I was telling my family name he read my full name which proves my name is in the list), my file will start to process soon. 
Figures crossed... 

Regards,

Harshi


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi dear, don't be scared to call, they are very nice as I spoke with three people and they were very kind, but its bit hard to get the line though. Today I spoke with Andrew who has answered my call twice and he told me that he remembered that I rang him last week
> He told me they are processing the files very soon and asked me to wait till this Friday as I haven't got my Ack letter yet. I'm completing my 11th week on this Thursday. My docs were received on 9th November (onshore). He said "the good news is my name is in the list " so not to be worry (while I was telling my family name he read my full name which proves my name is in the list), my file will start to process soon.
> Figures crossed...
> 
> ...


thanks harshi, even i was worried as my documents reached there 13th nov but still not ack. hope to get the ack this week.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

sunny2aus said:


> thanks harshi, even i was worried as my documents reached there 13th nov but still not ack. hope to get the ack this week.


Yeah.. Lets wait and see....... 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Samuel04 said:


> Zedte, Zander and me are left with approval for November 2 applicant list. All 3 of us has file no.'s starting with 238x series. Hope 1 of us gets an approval this week, Not sure of mscaus and Niklas whose file no.'s are updated.
> 
> Lets hope for the best :ranger:... Getting tired of waiting


You will get it soon..... ))

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

zedte said:


> Thanks Jayprabu. Fortunately, this forum is full of hope and good people. If there is no forum like this, it would be very hard time for majority of us I think.


Exactly......

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> 1) What is the difference between "Ack Mail Received Date" and "Ack Date"?
> Ack Mail Received Date - date when you receive your ack mail
> ...


Thanks for clearing things up 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Harshij said:


> You will get it soon..... ))
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks Harshij..


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Zedte, Zander and me are left with approval for November 2 applicant list. All 3 of us has file no.'s starting with 238x series. Hope 1 of us gets an approval this week, Not sure of mscaus and Niklas whose file no.'s are updated.
> 
> Lets hope for the best :ranger:... Getting tired of waiting


Hi Samual,

My file number is starting from 223X series. My docs was received on 4 Dec but still haven't got any ack email 

I have been waiting for that only.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

JFury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread and finally have decided to register
> Just wanted to clarify the meaning of some of the columns:
> ...


Hi JF,

Congrats for your approval. 

Dont worry, you will get letter soon and Invitation, I would suggest you to check with your local post office regarding any register post for you in last couple of weeks, if Nothing received, inform them that you are expecting a register post from Australia and its importance.. 

However, you should receive an Invitation, If you would have mentioned EOI number without any mistake ??

btw, whom did you check with to know the approval status of you application ? Did you send email to [email protected] OR Project officer ? 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> thanks harshi, even i was worried as my documents reached there 13th nov but still not ack. hope to get the ack this week.


Harshi,

I am also worried because mine was received by them on Nov-2nd.I am still waiting for my results.All the Best for you and all.

Arun


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> Harshi,
> 
> I am also worried because mine was received by them on Nov-2nd.I am still waiting for my results.All the Best for you and all.
> 
> Arun


Don't worry Arun,

you are in the top list now... you will hear the good news pretty soon... cheers....):clap2:


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Any approval/ack today ?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hi Samual,
> 
> My file number is starting from 223X series. My docs was received on 4 Dec but still haven't got any ack email
> 
> I have been waiting for that only.



how did you get your file number then??


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I noticed an Approval today for zequreshi.

Congrats zequreshi 

Did you received the letter today ? 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks.

No. Direct Invitation of 190.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Don't worry Arun,
> 
> you are in the top list now... you will hear the good news pretty soon... cheers....):clap2:


Gives loads of Confidence.Thanks a lot Harshi


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear friends, 

I need an information from offshore applicants ( India ) who have already received approval letter.

1 - Did you receive outcome letter as a registered post / normal post ? 
2 - If its register post, they WONT drop in mail box right if am not wrong ? and they will paste a sticker on the door if no one at home to receive the letter right ? 

Please share your experience on that. Thanks much.

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No. Direct Invitation of 190.


Hey congrats again ! 

Have a smooth GRANT journey  , Keep up posted with your progress. 

At what time did you receive your invitation today ? 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Its very strange that the Bank ( ICICI ) from where I took DD ( 300 AUD ) informed me that my DD is still outstanding and its not cleared yet. 

Am worried if there is an issue in the DD 

anybody who provided DD from JPMorgan Chase Bank, N.A, Sydney through ICICI bank received approval / outcome letter from NSW ?

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Its very strange that the Bank ( ICICI ) from where I took DD ( 300 AUD ) informed me that my DD is still outstanding and its not cleared yet.
> 
> Am worried if there is an issue in the DD
> 
> ...


Even i got it from ICICI, similar to you i believe... Just received the Ack... Dont worry, I think they would have opened our cover just by the time they sent the ack., so they will deposit the cheque shortly and it may take some time to get credited. We have to wait and see...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> Even i got it from ICICI, similar to you i believe... Just received the Ack... Dont worry, I think they would have opened our cover just by the time they sent the ack., so they will deposit the cheque shortly and it may take some time to get credited. We have to wait and see...


Thanks akhash for the info,

I received ack on 9th Jan and last week NSW project officer mailed me saying my application is in last stage and decision will be taken soon, So I thought my DD would have already cleared.. But am not sure if they deposit the DD at the final stage.


----------



## rawdysearch (Jan 22, 2013)

really i am not very sure to make proper decision how to observed these thing very carefully..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks akhash for the info,
> 
> I received ack on 9th Jan and last week NSW project officer mailed me saying my application is in last stage and decision will be taken soon, So I thought my DD would have already cleared.. But am not sure if they deposit the DD at the final stage.


When I received my ACK letter there is a receipt attached? Do you also have receipt in the email? I assume then that they have encashed my check.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> When I received my ACK letter there is a receipt attached? Do you also have receipt in the email? I assume then that they have encashed my check.


Thanks Goran,

Yes, there is a document attached in my ACK email and that doc was in my name. 
Am not sure if that is a receipt, b/c it says TAX Invoice. 

That doc contents includes below information..

<< NSW Letter Head >>

ABN XX XXX XXX XXX

TAX INVOICE


Name 
Visa Subclass	190
I & I Reference No:	12/2XXX
Date 9/1/2013
Amount	$300.00
GST NIL
Total $300.00

Is this the Doc you are referring to ? 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks Goran,
> 
> Yes, there is a document attached in my ACK email and that doc was in my name.
> Am not sure if that is a receipt, b/c it says TAX Invoice.
> ...


Hi, I have got same attachment with my acknowledgement but they didn't encashed my bank cheque (later they sent me an email stating that bank cheque is in inappropriate format).

Zedte


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi, I have got same attachment with my acknowledgement but they didn't encashed my bank cheque (later they sent me an email stating that bank cheque is in inappropriate format).
> 
> Zedte


Ohh gr8, This confirms that TAX invoice attached in the ACK mail is not an confirmation that DD got cleared.

Zedte, so after you received that email from them, you took one more DD and sent to them ? 

Can you elaborate on the issue in your DD ? what did they mean by inappropriate format ?

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Hi JF,
> 
> Congrats for your approval.
> 
> ...


Hi Ragu, 
Thanks. Unfortunately, our post is very unreliable and could easily have lost the letter, but without a tracking number I can't ask them to check anything. And I also checked the EOI number in my application - it's absolutely correct. Anyway, I have called NSW today and they promised to check everything and call me back tomorrow. So, looking forward to tomorrow  Btw, the guy I spoke with also mentioned that they still processing the "early November" applications.



> btw, whom did you check with to know the approval status of you application ? Did you send email to [email protected] OR Project officer ?


Yes, I sent an email to bizmigration.enquiries and got a reply from Ahdia Rasheed. However, as I said, I have never received any further reply from her (him?) since then.

Thank you all guys for your support. Here is one of the best communities, indeed  And let's have more good news this week.


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

Harshij said:


> Hi dear, don't be scared to call, they are very nice as I spoke with three people and they were very kind, but its bit hard to get the line though.


Hi Harshij, thanks for your support. Also have called them today - very nice people there, indeed


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

JFury said:


> Hi Harshij, thanks for your support. Also have called them today - very nice people there, indeed


You are welcome


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Ohh gr8, This confirms that TAX invoice attached in the ACK mail is not an confirmation that DD got cleared.
> 
> Zedte, so after you received that email from them, you took one more DD and sent to them ?
> 
> ...


Hi Ragu,
after I received that email I checked the problem with my bank and after it I prefered to send them money order via AusPost - because it is quickier comparing issuing new Bank cheque and then sending it from Europe to Australia. So I asked my friend in QLD to issue a money order 300$ and send it into NSW. Then my agent sent an email stating that we sent money order into NSW and we kindly ask them to wait for it. After I got information via checking delivery by tracking number in AusPost and they didn't respond at all on previous email then my agent sent them another mail asking if they received the money order and if everything is now OK. There is no response from them ... :-(

If there will be no response during this week then next week I will ask my agent to call them. Now I know it's a little bit complicated that everything needs to go through my agent but my contract says that it needs to go through him otherwise there will be no guarantee for his services... BTW, it would me much more quickier during this sponsorship phase if I would do it myself. My fault... 

The problem with bank cheque is really simple, there is one more signature on it nothing more nothing less. That's why NSW thinks that it's a private cheque - but it's really bank cheque although with 1 more signature on it. BTW, it's my signature and I was forced to signed it in front of the bank officer. She seemed to know what to do and this was my first bank cheque - so I couldn't compare it with my previous experience.

Regards,
Zedte


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

November 20 applicant here and still no acknowledgement email from NSW 
Are they still processing Nov 5th applications???

does anyone know?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guy,
I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


My work blocked access to the spreadsheet.

would you be able to download and email it to me please???? [email protected]


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday.


Congratulations, Reehan! Let the rest of the process be much faster and easier


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


Congrats Reehan! :clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


Congrats reehan 

All d best.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I need the NSW spreadsheet, but google docs is blocked from my work site....can anyone be kind enough to download and email it to me please???? [email protected]

thanks!!!!


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I need the NSW spreadsheet, but google docs is blocked from my work site....can anyone be kind enough to download and email it to me please???? [email protected]
> 
> thanks!!!!


I have sent u spreadsheet


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I have sent u spreadsheet


just received it!!! much appreciated!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

would someone be able to update the spreadsheet with my details please?

name: bubbe2005

occupation: Systems Administrator

country of passport: UK/USA (I am dual and have both passports)

points without SS: 55

years of exp: 7

submitted application Nov 23
aus post confirmed Nov 23 as mail delivered.

still no ack email

I would update this myself, but google docs is blocked by the firewall here at work!!!

thanks all!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

to those who have received an acknowledgement email from NSW, what was the senders email address? I want to be able to spot it in my junk email folder when it comes thru.!!

thanks


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> to those who have received an acknowledgement email from NSW, what was the senders email address? I want to be able to spot it in my junk email folder when it comes thru.!!
> 
> thanks


It was sent from [email protected], but I would suggest whitelisting all senders from the business.nsw.gov.au domain.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


Wow Congrats ... Reehan,,.. long awaited haaan.... Let me know next steps?


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> November 20 applicant here and still no acknowledgement email from NSW
> Are they still processing Nov 5th applications???
> 
> does anyone know?


Hi Bubbe,

I called NSW office today, about my application he said still early nov applications are going on........I applied on Nov 8th, I haven't got ack either....so bit worried. The person I spoke to said will get reply from them soon.....Lets hope they speed up the things..... 

I am stressed and tensed.... coz whoever applied after me are getting ack......so we have to wait,i think so......

Thanks.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Wow Congrats ... Reehan,,.. long awaited haaan.... Let me know next steps?


Great to hear a good news Reehan...You have to wait for the Invitation letter from Skill select[just a formality..].Once you receive that you have to apply for VISA.

Can you please let me know when your documents was sent and when you got your ACK?


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Bubbe,
> 
> I called NSW office today, about my application he said still early nov applications are going on........I applied on Nov 8th, I haven't got ack either....so bit worried. The person I spoke to said will get reply from them soon.....Lets hope they speed up the things.....
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

I am Oct 31st applicant.Please be cool you will definitely get.I am still waiting..All the best


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I am Oct 31st applicant.Please be cool you will definitely get.I am still waiting..All the best


Hi,

Thanks for your support, by gods grace I get this.....they speed up the things....


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


Congrats dude.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Great to hear a good news Reehan...You have to wait for the Invitation letter from Skill select[just a formality..].Once you receive that you have to apply for VISA.
> 
> Can you please let me know when your documents was sent and when you got your ACK?


Thanks. Documents sent on Oct 31 ack received on Nov 15. My details r in sheet.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Wow Congrats ... Reehan,,.. long awaited haaan.... Let me know next steps?


Thanks. Since I'm priority 5 applicant with 175 subclass, my agent has requested Diac to convert my 175 into 176. Lets see....


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats Reehan, you really have waited a long time for it!

Hi Guys, I just know that another 8th Nov's Software Engineer(not Zequreshi) received 190 invitation from NSW today. I am worring that 1st,2nd, 5th, 6th's applicantions may be left aside for the time being, otherwise how to explain that many applicants before 8th haven't received their final result.


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Wow Congrats ... Reehan,,.. long awaited haaan.... Let me know next steps?


Hi reehan,

Congrats when did you submit the documents?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

guys, good news.

i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:

i haven't got any approval mail from NSW however.

keep an eye on your inbox.


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Jayprabu,
congrats!!!!!!!please tel me when did you submit the documents. thanx and all the best


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,

Congratulations!!
Just wondering when did you got your ACK and roughly how long do you reconk will take to get result after got ACK?

Thanks


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you nadeeMW and floatingab.

my docs were received on Nov 5th and got ack on Jan 8th.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> thank you nadeeMW and floatingab.
> 
> my docs were received on Nov 5th and got ack on Jan 8th.


Could anyone confirm that the ACK email sender is your case officer???


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...



Congrats Jay


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Friends,

NSW has updated their occupation list today. Good news for IT people.Occupation is still available in the list.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013.pdf

Cheers.

All the best

Asha


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Could anyone confirm that the ACK email sender is your case officer???


i am not sure on that as i dont receive any formal approval letter


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> NSW has updated their occupation list today. Good news for IT people.Occupation is still available in the list.
> 
> ...


Thanks ashababy.

Thats good news indeed .
Especially candidates like us, who submitted EOI and SS application in Jan13.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


congrats jay......:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


Congrats Jayprabu, All d very best.. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> NSW has updated their occupation list today. Good news for IT people.Occupation is still available in the list.
> 
> ...


Hey Asha, Thanks for the update.

Its very good news for all of us.

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


Perfect, congrats Jayprabu! :clap2:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Perfect, congrats Jayprabu! :clap2:


Zedte, thank you.
you will get it soon.
the delay perhaps should be of the problem with DD.
our prayers are with you always.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Zedte, thank you.
> you will get it soon.
> the delay perhaps should be of the problem with DD.
> our prayers are with you always.


Thank you Jayprabu, I hope this week I will get it to celebrate Australia day 
All the best!
Zedte


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats Rehan.....


reehan said:


> Guy,
> I received my approval letter yesterday. Agent didn't tell me which date it is stamped but letter receive date is Jan 21. I have updated the sheet.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> NSW has updated their occupation list today. Good news for IT people.Occupation is still available in the list.
> 
> ...


It's quite evident that they are in need of lot of IT persons. Indeed a very good news


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


Congrats Jayprabu. Please update your details in the sheet.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Nav Mahajan,

Is there a way to restrict users from doing sorting operation in the sheet? I believe people are trying to sort based on a column which is the primary reason of messing up the sheet.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


Congrats jayprabu..

can u please let us know from which email ID you got approval email ?

is it same from which u got ack or some different one..

thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

We see that NSW was at a good pace sending ack. email successively after enjoying their long holiday. But from last 2/3 days there is no update of ack. email in the sheet where last ack email date is 17-Jan-2013 for 12 Nov 2012 applicants.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Congrats jayprabu..
> 
> can u please let us know from which email ID you got approval email ?
> 
> ...


i haven't got approval mail.

i directly gor invite from skillselect


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulation, 
I 've got a ack date, 5th, Dec, 
Guys do you think if i should wait more without contacting them?


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm still worried about my case has been missing.
Is there anyone who knows if they send a kind of note for 'not the case' ? 

Still no news, even bad news. 

Ack date : 5th, Dec.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Another week is about to end.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Belgio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm still worried about my case has been missing.
> Is there anyone who knows if they send a kind of note for 'not the case' ?
> ...


Hi Belgio, don't worry, just wait 
Zedte


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*EOI Number*

I didnt mention my EOI number in the NSW application, currently my application is under review (got the ACK last week). 
My agent says not to worry & we can update NSW once i receive the invitation. it is not mandate.
I know, people who had mentioned their EOI number, getting their invite automatically. Should i send a email to NSW to update my EOI number to my file? Or should i wait? 
Just coz EOI is not there, will it create a negative impression?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, good news.
> 
> i have received an invitation from skillselect arty:
> 
> ...


great news jay, all the best


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> NSW has updated their occupation list today. Good news for IT people.Occupation is still available in the list.
> 
> ...


thanks asha for the update, hope they continue the trend :ranger:


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Bubbe,
> 
> I called NSW office today, about my application he said still early nov applications are going on........I applied on Nov 8th, I haven't got ack either....so bit worried. The person I spoke to said will get reply from them soon.....Lets hope they speed up the things.....
> 
> ...


I applied on 5th of nov. bt no ack yet. So don't worry

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

still no ack email.
Nov 20 applicant.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> still no ack email.
> Nov 20 applicant.


hi bubbe relax mate, we are all with you


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thank*



amiarm said:


> yes, you can lodge ur application with 55 points and apply for NSW SS.
> 
> You need to select NSW state while submitting EOI and total number of points will come to 60. If your NSW is approved you will get the invite. cheers.


Thank Amiarm  . This comments were very helpful and congratulation lane:


any way if you can pls add me on skype. 
my id : SHEHAN994
yahuu : PERERA.SHEHAN

THANKS AGAIN...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

NSW opened the new program on Oct 15, of course applications will come around lat week of October 2012 to process their papers before sending.. But look now, they are just starting to process 1st week November applications...

In how many months do you think December applications will be processed? What about January 2013 and next month's applications? In what month will they receive sponsorship?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Goran said:


> NSW opened the new program on Oct 15, of course applications will come around lat week of October 2012 to process their papers before sending.. But look now, they are just starting to process 1st week November applications...
> 
> In how many months do you think December applications will be processed? What about January 2013 and next month's applications? In what month will they receive sponsorship?




sheeeeessshhh, they are still processing first week of November application....
they are so sloooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

I see few System Administrators with Documents Received date as 6th, 7th and 8th Nov. Are you guys still waiting for ack mail or is the data not updated in the doc ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> I see few System Administrators with Documents Received date as 6th, 7th and 8th Nov. Are you guys still waiting for ack mail or is the data not updated in the doc ?


well i would update the spreadsheet but google docs is blocked here at my work place. I am a november 20 applicant.

how much longer is it going to take NSW to process Nov 5th applications.

still no ack email for me!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> well i would update the spreadsheet but google docs is blocked here at my work place. I am a november 20 applicant.
> 
> how much longer is it going to take NSW to process Nov 5th applications.
> 
> still no ack email for me!




goran, me and you are all from november, but only goran has got the ack. hope we both get it as well.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> goran, me and you are all from november, but only goran has got the ack. hope we both get it as well.


you will probably get yours before me because you are a November 9 applicant.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Jayprabu, All d very best.. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


All the very Best Jay.. Long wait is Over. Wish you all the success in your future ventureslane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

I am Nov 12th applicant and awaiting Ack. I wrote to NSW yesterday and received the following response,
==================================================================
Receipts and acknowledgement letters are sent out during a 10 to 12 week turn around time. 
==================================================================

:-(

Any Ack/Approvals today ?


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there, 
I can't access the google doc. 
Can I request one of you to send it to me ? using [email protected] 
Really appreciate it in advance, 
Belgio


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> I am Nov 12th applicant and awaiting Ack. I wrote to NSW yesterday and received the following response,
> ==================================================================
> Receipts and acknowledgement letters are sent out during a 10 to 12 week turn around time.
> ==================================================================
> ...


Do hope the 12 weeks time frame include 3 weeks Christmas shutting down period


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Below is the reply that I got when I sent mail to NSW:

An outcome letter will be sent by registered post approximately 12 weeks from date received in the office.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


 Hi Tommylu, Did you lodged application for all states?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Below is the reply that I got when I sent mail to NSW:
> 
> An outcome letter will be sent by registered post approximately 12 weeks from date received in the office.


Please be aware next monday is Public Holiday as well


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


Congratulation, Tommylu. Good to see that engineers are also getting nsw ss. 

I applied as electrical engineer on 7 december. Don't know when my approval will happen. 

One question. Did you get the ack before approval or direct invitation from diac?

Hope your bright future ahead.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


Congrats Tommylu, :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

All d very best for your visa grant. 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Do hope the 12 weeks time frame include 3 weeks Christmas shutting down period


No, 12 weeks excluding 2 weeks December holiday. So totally 14 weeks.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation, Tommylu. Good to see that engineers are also getting nsw ss.
> 
> I applied as electrical engineer on 7 december. Don't know when my approval will happen.
> 
> ...


Engineers are also included in their occupation list. Then, why they will not get SS?


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


Congrats tommylu. :clap2:

Kindly update google spreadsheet, if not done.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Tommylu, :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> All d very best for your visa grant.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ragu, you will get it very soon... Be prepared for it buddy!!!!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Engineers are also included in their occupation list. Then, why they will not get SS?


Yes I know. Little bit miss-confident. I have noticed that all the engineering quota are finishing quickly, for example chemical engineering.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Yes I know. Little bit miss-confident. I have noticed that all the engineering quota are finishing quickly, for example chemical engineering.


Dont worry. Electrical engineers quota is 1260 no. and only 214 has been filled now. see the data in report tab of skillselect. So, u definitely will get the SS.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

A little research on the google spread sheet has done by me. This will show why it is taking that long to get ACK for December applicants.

The total number of applicants from 24 October 2012 until today are 115 as far the excel sheet. Among them 48 applicants, which is around 40% are applied in between 1st and 16th November 2012. I t clearly shows that a huge number of applications had been submitted in first two weeks of November 2012. So once this group will finish, we all late November and early December applicants will get a result in very short interval.

Good news is almost all the applicants until 12 November 2012 have got either ACK or Approval.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Thanks Ragu, you will get it very soon... Be prepared for it buddy!!!!


Congrats, Tommy! It's the the first good news today!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


congrats Tommylu


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

raghalan said:


> No, 12 weeks excluding 2 weeks December holiday. So totally 14 weeks.


Thanks Raj, another two weeks to go.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


Congrats Tommylu! :clap2:
Enjoy Australia!
Zedte


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


Congrats Tommylu! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


congratulations tommy!!


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Congrats Tommylu! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks everyone!!! Be ready for your turn!!!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Be ready for your turn!!!


Hi Tommylu, I have noticed there are two entries under your your name in the spreadsheet. Can you pls check and fix that.

Congratulation again.....:juggle:


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Be ready for your turn!!!


Congrats Tommylu, Happy for you finally u got an approval. When u gonna lodge ur visa application? 

One of my fried applied for 189 in dec but haven't got CO allocated yet. Do u have any idea about after getting SS approval how long visa approval ll take? and what actually they wll do during this time?

Congrats again :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Congrats Tommylu, Happy for you finally u got an approval. When u gonna lodge ur visa application?
> 
> One of my fried applied for 189 in dec but haven't got CO allocated yet. Do u have any idea about after getting SS approval how long visa approval ll take? and what actually they wll do during this time?
> 
> Congrats again :clap2::clap2:


Hi Ausmsc
Thank you very much! Im gonna lodge visa appl very soon and I have no idea how long its gonna take to get visa granted but preparing in advance all docs such as PCC and healh check will help the process, i think!


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> Congrats Tommylu, Happy for you finally u got an approval. When u gonna lodge ur visa application?
> 
> One of my fried applied for 189 in dec but haven't got CO allocated yet. Do u have any idea about after getting SS approval how long visa approval ll take? and what actually they wll do during this time?
> 
> Congrats again :clap2::clap2:


Hi Ausmsc,

I have applied for 489 family sponsored visa on 16 th November 2012 and got the C/O after two weeks. Done the medicals but there were few issues with some tests so had to re do some tests and provided it to medibank ( Australia) due to xmas break medibank delayed to finalise my medicals and last Thursday they finalised medicals and sent to DIAC and granted the 489 visa on Friday. So literally it means if your documents are all good and ready you will get your visa pretty soon.


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Omg... Just got invited from skillselect... Been approved for NSW SA... I am very happy now... All the best for everyone... All of us will get approved, I am sure


Hi Tommylu, 
Congratulation, :clap2::clap2:
could you please let me know what is your ACK date ?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi Ausmsc,
> 
> I have applied for 489 family sponsored visa on 16 th November 2012 and got the C/O after two weeks. Done the medicals but there were few issues with some tests so had to re do some tests and provided it to medibank ( Australia) due to xmas break medibank delayed to finalise my medicals and last Thursday they finalised medicals and sent to DIAC and granted the 489 visa on Friday. So literally it means if your documents are all good and ready you will get your visa pretty soon.


I got it what you are saying but before november process was quite faster but because of xmas vacation process has been getting delayed probably that's why my friend has not gotten CO till today. I wish she ll get it soon.

So generally how long visa approval takes after having all prerequired things done?


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> I got it what you are saying but before november process was quite faster but because of xmas vacation process has been getting delayed probably that's why my friend has not gotten CO till today. I wish she ll get it soon.
> 
> So generally how long visa approval takes after having all prerequired things done?


As I mentioned before my medicals were finalised on last Thursday (17th jan) and I got the visa on Friday (18th jan). In my case it was only the delay of my medicals. once they got it they have straightaway granted the visa. Same thing happened to my friend as she also applied to the same visa (489) and both of us applied same day and she got her visa today. in her case her medical courier package was delyaed. not the C/O delay  . Apparently DIAc is processing files faster comparing to NSW SS office


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


Quite strange. Usually if the EOI number is mentioned in your SS application, the invite from DIAC would reach well ahead of the SS approval document. 

Didnt they (NSW SS) mention anything about how to approach DIAC for lodging the VISA?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

akhash said:


> Quite strange. Usually if the EOI number is mentioned in your SS application, the invite from DIAC would reach well ahead of the SS approval document.
> 
> Didnt they (NSW SS) mention anything about how to approach DIAC for lodging the VISA?



They only mentioned that if you have provided EOI number then you will be invited, else provide EOI number in 90 calender days.

Maybe there is another person there sending the EOI invites, I will wait for a week and then probably write to them.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


congrats hamster, great news. straightaway approval, that's cool.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

So I have a question here when is the right time to check with your bank if you DD has been cleared. Like this will give us idea if we can expect ask soon or may be NSW missed sending ack email. my Documents reached 7th Jan 2013.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Also how do they send approval letter in Pakistan. Is it through Gov postal service or some way else? because there might be a risk of one person not getting letter due to postal errors.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> congrats hamster, great news. straightaway approval, that's cool.


Thx buddy. I did got acknowledgement on 18th Dec, so from there it took a month for the approval.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

hamster said:


> Thx buddy. I did got acknowledgement on 18th Dec, so from there it took a month for the approval.



Cool. But even receiving the acknowledgement in December is great cos so many ppl from november are still awaiting ack.


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> So I have a question here when is the right time to check with your bank if you DD has been cleared. Like this will give us idea if we can expect ask soon or may be NSW missed sending ack email. my Documents reached 7th Jan 2013.


Topgun,

Currently, NSW is processing early Nov applications. You may have to wait for few more weeks.


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


Congrats dude. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


Congrats hamster.......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats Hamster!!! All the best for the next process!!!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


partieeeeeeee.....  

congrats mate. do check your skillselect account once.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


Congrats Hamster!!!! Aussi calling now :clap2:


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks all you lovely people.

Next stop Australia :clap2:


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


Congrats. I have also received my approval letter but no invite in Skillselect.


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I also have received an approval letter today (documents were received on 1 November)! And also have not received an invitation, even though I mentioned EOI in my application form. Replied to them with EOI asking to send an invite.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

JFury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also have received an approval letter today (documents were received on 1 November)! And also have not received an invitation, even though I mentioned EOI in my application form. Replied to them with EOI asking to send an invite.
> Good luck everyone!


congrats jfury :clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally I got my approval letter today, dated 16th Jan. I did mentioned EOI number in my application, but haven't got the invite. Has anybody here got the approval and not the invite?


Hey Buddy, congrats.. 

All d very best for your smooth journey towards Visa Grant !

Sent you an PM, please clarify. Thanks.

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Buddy, congrats..
> 
> All d very best for your smooth journey towards Visa Grant !
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate. 

Replied you back.

-hamster


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

*google docs*

Hello All, 

Could you provide the latest google doc please. It would help me to understand current application process time 

Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

hamster said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> Replied you back.
> 
> -hamster


Thanks Mate, Appreciate it !


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks Mate, Appreciate it !


Raghalan, do you think your approval in already in transit?
Hope you receive the letter soon, also mine 

Its surprising they didnt get automatically invited in EOI though they specified EOI number... seems i have to check snail mail too


----------



## ahmadusman (Jan 24, 2013)

*IELTS Score for ACT*

Hi,

I have been successfully assessed under HR Advisor in statesponsorship ACT. I have recently got my IELTS result which is

Writing: 7.5
Listening: 6.5
Speaking: 6.5
Reading: 6

Can anyone tell me that these scores would be enough for ACT statesponsorship for HR Advisor in Canberra?

Thanks

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ahmadusman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been successfully assessed under HR Advisor in statesponsorship ACT. I have recently got my IELTS result which is
> 
> ...



I'm afraid not, minimum in 7 for ACT


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ahmadusman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been successfully assessed under HR Advisor in statesponsorship ACT. I have recently got my IELTS result which is
> 
> ...


ACT only offers 190 Visa for state sponsorship. If you are overseas resident, you need to achieve overall 7 with a minimum 7 in speaking. IELTS with a minimum 6 in each band is sufficient for those who are the residents of Canberra. For more information, please visit the following link:

Business Development - Skilled Migration


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Raghalan, do you think your approval in already in transit?
> Hope you receive the letter soon, also mine
> 
> Its surprising they didnt get automatically invited in EOI though they specified EOI number... seems i have to check snail mail too


Hey Goran,

I believe it works in this way,

If you see the trend for this month SE's have got more Invites than other occupations and hence DP, SA will get Invite much earlier than SE. 

With the communication I had with a Project officer today, he said that once the application passes, details will be sent to senior management for approval and invitation, So senior management will check how many invitation were already sent and based on their limit for each occupation for that month, they will nominate.

Thanks for your wishes goran, Wish you the same 

My project officer informed me that my docs were complete and valid, but final decision will be taken by senior management, So am not sure if my Doc is on transit or they kept that on hold for some time 

But no worries, we have already been under wait for almost 3 months, so its a matter of 2 more weeks  :ranger: after that we can celebrate.

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Goran,
> 
> I believe it works in this way,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wonderful info..
so you mean to say that NSW is having a quota per month for each occupations?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I have heard that NSW has reduces IELTS points to 6 in each band for IT prof (I am SA with 12 year exp), can anyone conform that above new is true?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have heard that NSW has reduces IELTS points to 6 in each band for IT prof (I am SA with 12 year exp), can anyone conform that above new is true?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Yes it's true. and if you are interested to request for sponsorship then do it now before the slot runs out!


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Goran.... now I need to plan for IELTS exam in next slot...


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Anybody got ak or approval or invitation today from nsw?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

The waiting is killing me!!!!!!!!!!
Just wondering is anyone's application got rejected?!


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

floatingab said:


> The waiting is killing me!!!!!!!!!!
> Just wondering is anyone's application got rejected?!



Plz be patient my friend I applied on Nov 8th I haven't got ACK either. Evryone will get their approvals its just matter of time & patience......Goodluck


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

floatingab said:


> The waiting is killing me!!!!!!!!!!
> Just wondering is anyone's application got rejected?!


NSW rejection will be very rare due to the fact that ppl are paying 300 AUD and for sure applicants won't do any mistakes in their documents and proofs. 

NSW purely works on eligibility based on valid documents we submit .

As far as I know, there was only one rejection so far.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> As far as I know, there was only one rejection so far.


Really? There was a rejection? Why? What was it for?


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Goran,
> 
> I believe it works in this way,
> 
> ...


That sounds very valid. But do they mention about the limit in NSW's website?  Do any of you guys noticed such thing like how DIAC publishes?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Plz be patient my friend I applied on Nov 8th I haven't got ACK either. Evryone will get their approvals its just matter of time & patience......Goodluck


Thanks Dkp, I am just so worried and I just too afraid to get hurt after all the endevours!!
I hope to have a break soon after this long journey.. just seems like the long journey won't finish in a short period!!!!!!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

raghalan said:


> NSW rejection will be very rare due to the fact that ppl are paying 300 AUD and for sure applicants won't do any mistakes in their documents and proofs.
> 
> NSW purely works on eligibility based on valid documents we submit .
> 
> As far as I know, there was only one rejection so far.


Thanks Raj, that's good to know
I am not sure whether they care too much on the money we paid!!!
Wish everyone on this forum good luck.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

JFury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also have received an approval letter today (documents were received on 1 November)! And also have not received an invitation, even though I mentioned EOI in my application form. Replied to them with EOI asking to send an invite.
> Good luck everyone!


congrats JFury 

you will receive the invite soon


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you think this matters to them?

I submitted employment reference as a print-out of certified documents?
I scanned copy of certified employment reference since it is from my country and I cant afford to have it sent to Europe to save time.

Do you guys think it will be a ground for rejection?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Do you think this matters to them?
> 
> I submitted employment reference as a print-out of certified documents?
> I scanned copy of certified employment reference since it is from my country and I cant afford to have it sent to Europe to save time.
> ...


did you send scanned copies of certified documents by email to NSW?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

did anyone with doc received date after 12th nov got acknowledgement yet?

Mine is 13th November and as per sheet latest ack was received by people with ack date 12th nov...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> did you send scanned copies of certified documents by email to NSW?


yes, i sent it like that.. does it matter to them?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> yes, i sent it like that.. does it matter to them?


"Please note that NSW Trade & Investment does not currently accept on-line applications. "

This is what I read in their site. Don't know how they will react.

have you sent any paper docs after that by any chance?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> "Please note that NSW Trade & Investment does not currently accept on-line applications. "
> 
> This is what I read in their site. Don't know how they will react.
> 
> have you sent any paper docs after that by any chance?


no, i sent them printout of scanned certified docs


i had the original certified doc in my country.. my family send me scanned copy of it.. so that's what i printed and sent to them


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> no, i sent them printout of scanned certified docs
> 
> 
> i had the original certified doc in my country.. my family send me scanned copy of it.. so that's what i printed and sent to them



oh sorry. misunderstood.
I thought u sent scanned copies by email.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> oh sorry. misunderstood.
> I thought u sent scanned copies by email.


does it matter to them?
will it be a ground for refusal?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> does it matter to them?
> will it be a ground for refusal?


I don't know.

but basically they ask for certified copies to aviod forgeries.
certified copies means copies are validated by authorized person.
but you sent copies once again. 

I would suggest you to check with them as soon as possible.

have you got acknowledgement?

I presume they refuse application in the initial validation itself. 
they dont sent ack and straight away send refusal notification.
if you got acknowledgement means they accepted your copies.
once again this is my assumption only.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> does it matter to them?
> will it be a ground for refusal?


just now noticed you received ack on Jan 9.

I would suggest you to check with them.
better get suggestion from others as well.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I don't know.
> 
> but basically they ask for certified copies to aviod forgeries.
> certified copies means copies are validated by authorized person.
> ...


how do they notify applicants for rejected applications?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

as far as i know only smart_girl got rejected.
You can check with her.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-60.html


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> as far as i know only smart_girl got rejected.
> You can check with her.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-60.html


Thank you Jayprabu.. im reading it...

I dont have problem with points.. its about proof or evidence of employment evidence... i hope that if they require more documents they will ask me, wont they?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Thank you Jayprabu.. im reading it...
> 
> I dont have problem with points.. its about proof or evidence of employment evidence... i hope that if they require more documents they will ask me, wont they?




I presumed that she did not get ack and directly got refusal notification.
so i thought they do one round of check before sending acknowledgement itself.

if ur docs are not valid, they would have informed you already right?
but they sent you ack. so there must be no problem.

but to be on safer side, check with ur CO.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Goran said:


> Thank you Jayprabu.. im reading it...
> 
> I dont have problem with points.. its about proof or evidence of employment evidence... i hope that if they require more documents they will ask me, wont they?


Yes you are right! If they require more docs they will notify you by email or by phone call! I also sent them only scanned version of employer's reference letter and I got approved! So dont worry mate!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Yes you are right! If they require more docs they will notify you by email or by phone call! I also sent them only scanned version of employer's reference letter and I got approved! So dont worry mate!


Thanks Tommy, what a relief! :clap2:

My application has been running on the 10th week now.. hope to receive approval very soon


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Thanks Tommy, what a relief! :clap2:
> 
> My application has been running on the 10th week now.. hope to receive approval very soon


hey sorry. did i scare you??


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,

What does second paragraph below from Nsw website mean? I have received my approval letter. Do I need to submit letter back to Nsw to accept nomination or they are just referring to submitting your Fresh application? Please advise.


"You will be sent a result letter that will advise the outcome of your application. If your application is successful, your application form will be stamped and signed by an authorised officer from NSW Trade & Investment.

You must submit the stamped form together with certified copies of your supporting documents. Please do not provide originals as these will not be returned to you."


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> hey sorry. did i scare you??



Not at all Jay, it's better to know the worst scenario to be prepared


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does second paragraph below from Nsw website mean? I have received my approval letter. Do I need to submit letter back to Nsw to accept nomination or they are just referring to submitting your Fresh application? Please advise.
> 
> ...


i thot it's while applying 190 visa. isn't it?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Not at all Jay, it's better to know the worst scenario to be prepared


thanks 

I felt very bad for scaring you.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

This week's (21st to 25th) summery, as per google sheet: Acknowledgement letter: 0 Approval: 03.

Pls correct me if I am wrong/ or let us know which is unbeknown.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Please share the link for Google doc .


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Please share the link for Google doc .


docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does second paragraph below from Nsw website mean? I have received my approval letter. Do I need to submit letter back to Nsw to accept nomination or they are just referring to submitting your Fresh application? Please advise.
> 
> ...



no idea what this text means... but i belive my agent told me that we need to write them back that we are accpeting there nomination and then send TRN number and other DIAL application details then they will fill a form and send to DIAC and then it will get converted to 176


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

May I know why system admits are highlighted in blue ?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does second paragraph below from Nsw website mean? I have received my approval letter. Do I need to submit letter back to Nsw to accept nomination or they are just referring to submitting your Fresh application? Please advise.
> 
> ...


This got me confused. Its not clear what they expect, we have already submitted a copy of all supporting documents along with original application.

Maybe they are referring to when we file 190 visa, then the stamped form along with all supporting docs needs to be submitted to DIAC.

Can anybody who has gone ahead and filed the VISA shed some light on this please? 

Thanks

-hamster


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> no idea what this text means... but i belive my agent told me that we need to write them back that we are accpeting there nomination and then send TRN number and other DIAL application details then they will fill a form and send to DIAC and then it will get converted to 176


Hmm sounds reasonable. Please keep posting on your conversion progress


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> no idea what this text means... but i belive my agent told me that we need to write them back that we are accpeting there nomination and then send TRN number and other DIAL application details then they will fill a form and send to DIAC and then it will get converted to 176


I believe there is no more 175/176 visa, its replaced with 189/190. So don't think this actually makes sense.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

How I wish that sooner I will highlight my row in the excel sheet as GREEN


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

*Updated NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List*

Dear All,

NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List has updated as on 23-Jan-13. According to new list, Accountant (General) occupation is suspended for Orana area only. Other all occupations are remaining same as the list published on 14-Dec-12.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

hamster said:


> This got me confused. Its not clear what they expect, we have already submitted a copy of all supporting documents along with original application.
> 
> Maybe they are referring to when we file 190 visa, then the stamped form along with all supporting docs needs to be submitted to DIAC.
> 
> ...


Yes correct,

They mean that they will send the outcome of our result as stamped approval letter. This is nothing but one of our form that we submitted during the SS application.

This letter is required to upload while uploading other documents when you file your 190 VISA. 

I did the same. some case officers are even not asking for this letter as they consider that if you received invitation through skillselect for 190 VISA, it means that you already got approval from your state.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Yes correct,
> 
> They mean that they will send the outcome of our result as stamped approval letter. This is nothing but one of our form that we submitted during the SS application.
> 
> ...


Thanks sandeep

How does state communicate with Diac on state nomination? Do states still send form 1100 or process changed now after Skillselect?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Anybody got ak or approval or invitation today from nsw?


After almost 4 follow up emails, finally I have received the following from NSW. It has no details except confirmation that my application has reached them and the regular timeframe of 10 t 12 weeks for ack/result letter

"Application has been received. An email receipt and acknowledgment letter will be sent during a 10 to 12 weeks timeframe"


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

reehan said:


> Thanks sandeep
> 
> How does state communicate with Diac on state nomination? Do states still send form 1100 or process changed now after Skillselect?


Dear Friend,

We should not care about that. Our aim is to get the approval + invitation from State and DIAC. We should not care about how they communicate between each other.

I have provided my EOI number to NSW and on same time I got my approval and invitation. I guess it is now a automated process between states.

So don't go deep in this complex system rather enjoy getting your approval and finally your PR.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> We should not care about that. Our aim is to get the approval + invitation from State and DIAC. We should not care about how they communicate between each other.
> 
> ...


Sandeep,

Can you please let me know when you received your Approval. For me the documents reached NSW by Nov-2nd .I got ACK on Nov-7th.I am still waiting for Approval.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

If the weeks are calculated from the Documents received date[Nov-2nd,2012] then, 12 weeks completed for me.

or 

If the weeks are calculated from the Ack received date[Nov-7th,2012] then, 11 weeks completed.

So the conclusion is if the processing is confined to 12 weeks then next week is the boxing week for me.

Sandip ,Can you tell us on which week you received approval from the date you received ACK.Can you tell us the ACK date


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Sandeep,
> 
> Can you please let me know when you received your Approval. For me the documents reached NSW by Nov-2nd .I got ACK on Nov-7th.I am still waiting for Approval.


Although my details are there in excel sheet please have it below-

Document submitted in person- 26/10/2012

Ack Received - 13/11/2012

Document received date menioned in ack - 12/11/2012

Approval + invitation - 21/12/2012

VISA application Lodged - 24/12/2012

Medicals n PCC done- 08/01/2013

Case Officer Assigned - 17/01/2013 

Waiting for Grant- ??


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Although my details are there in excel sheet please have it below-
> 
> Document submitted in person- 26/10/2012
> 
> ...


I am wondering on what is the process they follow in sending approvals.It is not based on first-come-first basis


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I have received the acknowledgement from the state but waiting for the approval. Shall I provide them my EOI number or wait till I receive the approval ??


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> We should not care about that. Our aim is to get the approval + invitation from State and DIAC. We should not care about how they communicate between each other.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I have received the acknowledgement from the state but waiting for the approval. Shall I provide them my EOI number or wait till I receive the approval ??
_______________


----------



## roxanne (Jan 26, 2013)

Just give it a try again. Good luck!


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the acknowledgement from the state but waiting for the approval. Shall I provide them my EOI number or wait till I receive the approval ??
> _______________



You can send them a mail mentioning your file number and can provide your EOI number to them.

I am not sure if they will update the system and attach that EOI at this stage but there is no harm in trying that option.

Otherwise at the end when they will give you the approval, just provide your EOI at that time and then they will inform DIAC to send you the invitation.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

My agent has suggested/warned me to not even create an EOI for now as he thinks that even a wrong date can affect my visa. 

However, I heard from a few applicants that providing the EOI to the state can help the processing and may have it approved sooner.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys can anyone tell me on which email id i should send them email regarding asking whether my documents are received by them or not. Because i checked DTDC website and saw the status of courier which says that it was received by Thomas(fellow who is working at NSW office). but u still want to confirm it.

Let me know. Or i should wait for somemore time..


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Yes correct,
> 
> They mean that they will send the outcome of our result as stamped approval letter. This is nothing but one of our form that we submitted during the SS application.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Sandeep...

-hamster


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Guys, my ielts score is L7/R6.5/W6/S6. can nay body tell me that which state could accept my ielts score for 263111(network and system engineer) category.

Thanks


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

farhanpk said:


> guys, my ielts score is l7/r6.5/w6/s6. Can nay body tell me that which state could accept my ielts score for 263111(network and system engineer) category.
> 
> Thanks


nsw


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Goran said:


> nsw


thank you dear for the quick reply, but i have just reviewed the occupation list of nsw, unfortunately it does not have 263111. i have attempted ielts exam 2 times and did not score the require band  , now i have also applied for assessment and still waiting for the result. i need only 5 points more to complete 60. it seems there is no other way to attempt ielts again.

regards,


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

farhanpk said:


> thank you dear for the quick reply, but i have just reviewed the occupation list of nsw, unfortunately it does not have 263111. i have attempted ielts exam 2 times and did not score the require band  , now i have also applied for assessment and still waiting for the result. i need only 5 points more to complete 60. it seems there is no other way to attempt ielts again.
> 
> regards,


you can apply for visa 189. your occupation is on the SOL.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Goran said:


> you can apply for visa 189. your occupation is on the SOL.


(deleted , sorry)


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Guys can anyone tell me on which email id i should send them email regarding asking whether my documents are received by them or not. Because i checked DTDC website and saw the status of courier which says that it was received by Thomas(fellow who is working at NSW office). but u still want to confirm it.
> 
> Let me know. Or i should wait for somemore time..



I have sent to [email protected] and got a response.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm about to apply for SS to NSW. I have already submitted by EOI 2 days back by selecting 190 visa. Will that be a problem? Or should it be the SS nomination first and then the EOI? Should I withdraw the EOI?

Mohsin


ACS: +ve, IELTS: R:8.5,L:8.0,S:7.0,W:6.5


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm about to apply for SS to NSW. I have already submitted by EOI 2 days back by selecting 190 visa. Will that be a problem? Or should it be the SS nomination first and then the EOI? Should I withdraw the EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi, there wont be any problem, infact its good to have EOI # on your NSW SS form to avoid delay in your invitation.

Make sure in your EOI - you need to select state nomination as NSW.

All d best.

All d best.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> That sounds very valid. But do they mention about the limit in NSW's website?  Do any of you guys noticed such thing like how DIAC publishes?


Nope, and for the matter, none of the state in Australia will disclose their ceiling in each occupation b/c every month their demand will change and state have all rights to take decision on how many sponsorship they want. 

I did deep dive in their website, not able to find any such information, however, I think every 6 months they will publish their newsletter in which they will announce how many sponsorship they have nominated and how many were rejected etc.

If any one finds information regarding State ceiling, please publish here.

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

*IELTS Average 7 & state sponsorship*

Hi all,


I got my ACS with Analyst programmer since 2012 March. In order to fulfull point 60, I need apply State sponsorship and this requires me to get band 7 IELTS in each skill. Since then I have been trying to get band 7 in each skill in IELTS. 

I just took my 4th IELTS test last 2 weeks ago. I still cannot manage to get band 7 in each skill.

Listening : 7.5
Reading : 8
Writing : 6.5
Speaking : 6

I am quite disappointed with my performance on the test and I am not planning to take exam very soon. Is there anyway I can continue with my current status?


Regards,

Tun


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Nope, and for the matter, none of the state in Australia will disclose their ceiling in each occupation b/c every month their demand will change and state have all rights to take decision on how many sponsorship they want.
> 
> I did deep dive in their website, not able to find any such information, however, I think every 6 months they will publish their newsletter in which they will announce how many sponsorship they have nominated and how many were rejected etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info ragu


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Nope, and for the matter, none of the state in Australia will disclose their ceiling in each occupation b/c every month their demand will change and state have all rights to take decision on how many sponsorship they want.
> 
> I did deep dive in their website, not able to find any such information, however, I think every 6 months they will publish their newsletter in which they will announce how many sponsorship they have nominated and how many were rejected etc.
> 
> ...


Could you please send me the link to the page which tells about rejected applicants ? Its been a long time and my agent is not able to give me the post xourier tracking number. I habe received the acknowledgement but I want to make sure If they havr actually reveived my.documents. you know its not easy to run away fron the negative thoughts!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Could you please send me the link to the page which tells about rejected applicants ? Its been a long time and my agent is not able to give me the post xourier tracking number. I habe received the acknowledgement but I want to make sure If they havr actually reveived my.documents. you know its not easy to run away fron the negative thoughts!


hey people with 0 exp got NSW SS. your case is clear right. then why are you worrying this much. you will surely get it. all what we need now is patience.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> hey people with 0 exp got NSW SS. your case is clear right. then why are you worrying this much. you will surely get it. all what we need now is patience.


Thanks man but at you may see i am younger than most of people and patience is possible but can't fight against negative thoughts. I want to make sure that's all. This is imoortabt even to get a job In the IT industry.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Today I want to make something clear for the people who are really confused, whether they should apply for SS or not, though they already have 55 points in their hand. It is also applicable to them who are applying for SS with 60 or higher points. 

Almost all the people who have applied for state sponsorship, have got 55 points. 
Using some simple logic it can be proved. Now the minimum points Requirement for submitting EOI for 189 visa is 60. And recently who are applying this EOI with 60 points are getting invited within 2 weeks time. It is thought that 189 is the best option for migrating in Australia because this visa does not have any condition or restrictions. 

On the other hand 190 visa or state sponsorship has restriction, which is once it is approved you have to stay in the nominated state for at least 2 years. For example, if you are nominated by NSW state, and you get PR through that nomination, even you get a job offer from other state you may not be allowed by NSW to go there. 

So now the question is who are applying for this restricted 190 visa. Well, there are some people who have 55 points in total and have no other option to add extra 5 points, they are applying for 190 visa. It is not totally correct. Actually they are applying EOI for 190 visa along with state sponsorship application. Once the state approve one sponsorship, the state authority also send a notification to DIAC that "hey, this guy has been approved sponsorship from our state" . Instantly DIAC people add 5 points with the 55 points, by making this 60 points, they send an invitation to apply for PR as well. 

Now remember, off course you can apply for state sponsorship with higher than 55 points. If i had 60 points, at least I wouldn't apply for 190, rather I would go for 189, which is much easier, fast, conditionless and cheaper. 
Regards, 
Sheikh


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Today I want to make something clear for the people who are really confused, whether they should apply for SS or not, though they already have 55 points in their hand. It is also applicable to them who are applying for SS with 60 or higher points.
> 
> Almost all the people who have applied for state sponsorship, have got 55 points.
> Using some simple logic it can be proved. Now the minimum points Requirement for submitting EOI for 189 visa is 60. And recently who are applying this EOI with 60 points are getting invited within 2 weeks time. It is thought that 189 is the best option for migrating in Australia because this visa does not have any condition or restrictions.
> ...



Friends,

Can you please tell me what is the VISA type I need to apply for NSW State Sponsor Visa in Skill Select.

IS it Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) or 
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) ?

Please confirm.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> friends,
> 
> can you please tell me what is the visa type i need to apply for nsw state sponsor visa in skill select.
> 
> ...


190


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

Are there anyone who, like me, have received a sponsorship and approval letter, but have not received an invitation in SkillSelect? I am trying to contact DIAC, but unfortunately all lines are busy.
Or what was the time period between getting an approval and getting an invitation?


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

It seems that I am the only one in such a situation


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

Have just received an invitation.
Hooooray


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

JFury said:


> Have just received an invitation.
> Hooooray


Congrats JFury :clap2:


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

JFury said:


> Have just received an invitation.
> Hooooray



Congratulations JFury! Did you have to contact DIAC to get this done?


----------



## JFury (Jan 21, 2013)

floatingab said:


> Congratulations JFury! Did you have to contact DIAC to get this done?


Thanks!

No, just emailed again to NSW asking them to verify and confirm that they really had selected and nominated me and in few minutes got an invitation. I suppose it was their mistake, after all.

Good luck to everyone! Wish to get your approvals soon!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

JFury said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No, just emailed again to NSW asking them to verify and confirm that they really had selected and nominated me and in few minutes got an invitation. I suppose it was their mistake, after all.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Wish to get your approvals soon!


Congrats JFury, Wish you all good luck.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

For NSW state sponsorship, I saw in their website about 300$ fees to be paid...

Is it AUD or USD?

How should we send the money? Will Western Union be fine? Here in Singapore, when I inquired in the Post Office, they told they provide money transfer via Western Union...

Thank you.

Mohsin


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> For NSW state sponsorship, I saw in their website about 300$ fees to be paid...
> 
> ...


It's AUD. Not sure, how to transfer funds from singapore, but from india you need to make Demand Draft from ICICI bank.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

JFury said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No, just emailed again to NSW asking them to verify and confirm that they really had selected and nominated me and in few minutes got an invitation. I suppose it was their mistake, after all.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Wish to get your approvals soon!




Congrats JFury...!
Could you please share your date time line ..?
When did documents received by NSW office ?
When did you get acknowledgement
When did you get approval (29 jan 2013 ,please correct it if it is wrong)

Thanks


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

JFury said:


> Have just received an invitation.
> Hooooray


Congrats JFury.

All the best for the remaining process


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> It's AUD. Not sure, how to transfer funds from singapore, but from india you need to make Demand Draft from ICICI bank.



DD will be ok??I thought Cheque or Money Order only..

Thanks.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> It's AUD. Not sure, how to transfer funds from singapore, but from india you need to make Demand Draft from ICICI bank.


not only from ICICI bank. u can get DD from any bank.

in India we call Bank cheque as DD. 
you can check for Bank cheque in any of the bank there.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Today I want to make something clear for the people who are really confused, whether they should apply for SS or not, though they already have 55 points in their hand. It is also applicable to them who are applying for SS with 60 or higher points.
> 
> Almost all the people who have applied for state sponsorship, have got 55 points.
> Using some simple logic it can be proved. Now the minimum points Requirement for submitting EOI for 189 visa is 60. And recently who are applying this EOI with 60 points are getting invited within 2 weeks time. It is thought that 189 is the best option for migrating in Australia because this visa does not have any condition or restrictions.
> ...


My two cents. For occupations which are in CSOL, 190 is the only option. For example my occupation is systems administrator which is viable only for 190 visa and not for 189.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> For NSW state sponsorship, I saw in their website about 300$ fees to be paid...
> 
> ...


I have applied for NSW with money order. It is a simple process. Visit any bank and tell them you need money order for Australia. Provide the payee details and location. They will convert the exchange rate and deduct equivalent singapore dollars from your account and provide the money order that can be encashed anywhere in australia via local bank there. My bank account is with DBS.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

JFury said:


> Have just received an invitation.
> Hooooray


Congrats. Rock and roll with the next steps


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> My two cents. For occupations which are in CSOL, 190 is the only option. For example my occupation is systems administrator which is viable only for 190 visa and not for 189.


Actually, it is your decision.
Nobody forced you to access yourself as a systems administrator.
In my case, I choose Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Then, when I struggled with IELTS, I just sent to ACS request to change my occupation code to systems administrator. They did it for 6 days! (well, and a fee of course).

Both occupation codes have the same duties, it is your choice which one to choose.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Actually, it is your decision.
> Nobody forced you to access yourself as a systems administrator.
> In my case, I choose Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
> 
> ...


Really? is it that easy? I think most of the people strugling with ielts will really benfit from this...


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Really? is it that easy? I think most of the people strugling with ielts will really benfit from this...


Yes, it is quite easy. The process is called "Review Application", and you can lodge it within 60 days after the main ACS Result. 

Check here for more information.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Yes, it is quite easy. The process is called "Review Application", and you can lodge it within 60 days after the main ACS Result.
> 
> Check here for more information.


Thanks. I was Sysadmin before and now storage administrator. Hence I chose Systems Administrator. As you said, Computer Network and Systems Engineer does match some job responsibilities. Since my ACS assessment completed in July 2012, this option is ruled out. regardless, it is very useful info which i didn't knew before.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

JFury said:


> Have just received an invitation.
> Hooooray


Congrats!!

I have also only got approval letter and not the invitation. Eagerly waiting for the invitation now, have already sent a email to Lily Cheung with my EOI id.

Did you sent the e-mail to Lily Cheung as well?

Thanks.

-hamster


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi hamster, can u please let us know when u submitted the soc and when did u get the ack.

My docs reached there on 17 dec 12 but still i did not get any ack .


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi hamster, can u please let us know when u submitted the soc and when did u get the ack.
> 
> My docs reached there on 17 dec 12 but still i did not get any ack .


My docs reached on 06th November, received ack on 18th Dec and got approval letter dated 16th Jan.

Hang in there mate, you will get it, its just that NSW office has got too much in their hands at the moment.

Good Luck!

-hamster


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

This is surprising last ack date that i can see in the sheet is 17 Jan 13 . So this means there were no ack from past 1.5 week,


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> This is surprising last ack date that i can see in the sheet is 17 Jan 13 . So this means there were no ack from past 1.5 week,



Hello Top gun,
I don't think so, The story is, sheet that we are seeing....might not have records for others who received acknowledgment during this period or People are lazy to update sheet...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Top gun,
> I don't think so, The story is, sheet that we are seeing....might not have records for others who received acknowledgment during this period or People are lazy to update sheet...


Hmm right may be this is the case i just want to gauge the speed. We can request for those on the list have got update do at your convenience will help other folks to track things, and give another reason to wait .


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks hamster. I m hoping for the best checking emails daily


----------



## elec_engineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am an electrical engineer with no experience and I have 55 points (without SS) because I completed my degree in Australia and I am not over 25 years old. What are my chances of obtaining NSW SS? Would I have a chance to apply for SS in any other states? I have seen that accountants with no experience have received NSW SS on the spreadsheet.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

Today I send a email to NSW and I got this reply
"client has received a receipt and therefore an outcome letter will be sent upon completion"

Really dont know when they will send the outcome letter. Trying my best to stay positive!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

My docs received date is 13th November and still not even acknowledgement. Getting really worried about the future.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Today i got following response from NSW.

"Current receipting timeframe and outcome letters are sent during 12 weeks of processing. No further status is available during this timeframe. 

NSW currently receipting applications sent in November. 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 
Sydney NSW 2001 
9338 6692 (tp) 
9338 6728 (fax) 
[email protected] 
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW "

So keep patience as they are still processing applications for November.. All will get SS from NSW so dont worry 

Best luck guys :juggle:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Today I send a email to NSW and I got this reply
> "client has received a receipt and therefore an outcome letter will be sent upon completion"
> 
> Really dont know when they will send the outcome letter. Trying my best to stay positive!!!!!!!!


Hi NadeeMW

When did your docs reached NSW office ?


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

02 Novenber 2012


pradinlr said:


> Hi NadeeMW
> 
> When did your docs reached NSW office ?


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Any good news guys ? ( Approval / Ack )


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Please provide the link to the doc file


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Please provide the link to the doc file




You can track status using following link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> 02 Novenber 2012


Did you already receive ACK ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Friends, With the mails and conversations, look like NSW at present are very strict in 12 weeks timeline.

So, you can find yourself in which week you are at present, If your application reached on or after Nov 5th 2012. :ranger:

Nov-5-2012	Nov-11-2012	1st Week
Nov-12-2012	Nov-18-2012	2nd Week
Nov-19-2012	Nov-25-2012	3rd Week
Nov-26-2012	Dec-02-2012	4th Week
Dec-03-2012	Dec-09-2012	5th Week
Dec-10-2012	Dec-16-2012	6th Week
Dec-17-2012	Dec-23-2012	7th Week
Dec-24-2012	Dec-30-2012	Holiday
Dec-31-2012	Jan-06-2013	Holiday
Jan-07-2013	Jan-13-2013	8th week
Jan-14-2013	Jan-20-2013	9th week
Jan-21-2013	Jan-27-2013	10th week
Jan-28-2013	Feb-03-2013	11th week
Feb-04-2013	Feb-10-2013	12th week

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Friends, With the mails and conversations, look like NSW at present are very strict in 12 weeks timeline.
> 
> So, you can find yourself in which week you are at present, If your application reached on or after Nov 5th 2012. :ranger:
> 
> ...


My application reached there on 30Oct2012 and received ack on 07DEC2012, when should I expect to receive the approval?


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Did you already receive ACK ?



yes we received ack on 21 Nov 2012


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi friends,

After waiting so long I got my acknowledgment letter today. My aust post track showed docs reached day as 9th Nov, but in the Ack letter they mentioned docs reached on 12 th November. Anyhow now they start to process the file which is a good news 

Cheers,

Harshi

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After waiting so long I got my acknowledgment letter today. My aust post track showed docs reached day as 9th Nov, but in the Ack letter they mentioned docs reached on 12 th November. Anyhow now they start to process the file which is a good news
> 
> ...


Congrats Harshij. My docs reached them on 5th Nov as per the courier records. However, still awaiting ack.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

I am applying for NSW SS this week (261313 - Software Engineer). My worry is that if they are strick on 12 week timeline, chances of getting the SS for me is Zero because I guess with in next 3, 4 rounds of invitations 261313 - Software Engineer occupation ceiling will be reached. So they can't issue any further 189 or 190 for 261313 - Software Engineer. All 261313 people need to wait till 1st July 2013.

What do you guys say?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After waiting so long I got my acknowledgment letter today. My aust post track showed docs reached day as 9th Nov, but in the Ack letter they mentioned docs reached on 12 th November. Anyhow now they start to process the file which is a good news
> 
> ...


congrats harshi :clap2:


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

sunny2aus said:


> congrats harshi :clap2:


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Congrats Harshij. My docs reached them on 5th Nov as per the courier records. However, still awaiting ack.


Thanks, don't worry , you will get it soon 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats Harshij ...


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am applying for NSW SS this week (261313 - Software Engineer). My worry is that if they are strick on 12 week timeline, chances of getting the SS for me is Zero because I guess with in next 3, 4 rounds of invitations 261313 - Software Engineer occupation ceiling will be reached. So they can't issue any further 189 or 190 for 261313 - Software Engineer. All 261313 people need to wait till 1st July 2013.
> 
> What do you guys say?


As per DIAC reports the annual ceiling of software engineers is 5160 and till 31st December only 2675 invitations were issued.

I don't think they will issue remaining in January alone, so go ahead and file your SS as soon as possible.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

guys, anybody received approval letter today?

i received mine today dated 23rd Jan. i guess Nov 5th applicants would receive it today though they might not receive invitation from DIAC as some of our friends got approval letter and waiting for invitation.


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi mrwordsworth,

Can you give that link which show ceiling & total invitations... ?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

kaas said:


> Hi mrwordsworth,
> 
> Can you give that link which show ceiling & total invitations... ?





You can check Reports >> occupation ceilings on this page 

SkillSelect


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, anybody received approval letter today?
> 
> i received mine today dated 23rd Jan. i guess Nov 5th applicants would receive it today though they might not receive invitation from DIAC as some of our friends got approval letter and waiting for invitation.


Congrats, I just checked my email again after reading your post. Found none. Did you get ack before or direct approval?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am just worrying about my application. My application reached on 5th of November. But till now haven't received ack or approval. I am really worrying. Is there anyone facing d same problem? 

Pls let me know guys.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Congrats, I just checked my email again after reading your post. Found none. Did you get ack before or direct approval?


not by mail. by post.

I knew Goran and some other person got their approval letter directly by post.
Thats why i told you to check.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just worrying about my application. My application reached on 5th of November. But till now haven't received ack or approval. I am really worrying. Is there anyone facing d same problem?
> 
> ...


dont worry mate.

Mani neither got ack email nor approval mail.
he directly got invitation.
you may get an invitation directly.
dont lose hope.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> not by mail. by post.
> 
> I knew Goran and some other person got their approval letter directly by post.
> Thats why i told you to check.



Hello Jay,

I didnt receive any approval yet from NSW.. Only ACK dated 9.1.13, hoping i'm as lucky as you to receive approval early


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Hello Jay,
> 
> I didnt receive any approval yet from NSW.. Only ACK dated 9.1.13, hoping i'm as lucky as you to receive approval early


oops. sorry dear.
They are JFury and hamster.

you will get it soon


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

i sent an email to lily cheung pretending that i need to change my address then ask about my application status (on the side) 

they replied modestly that i should provide them my new address without giving update to my application but they mentioned that processing takes 12 weeks


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just worrying about my application. My application reached on 5th of November. But till now haven't received ack or approval. I am really worrying. Is there anyone facing d same problem?
> 
> ...


I'm on the same boat as you with doc. rec. date on 6, Nov. 
Let's keep waiting a little bit more. 
I have no doubt it's our turn. !


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> i sent an email to lily cheung pretending that i need to change my address then ask about my application status (on the side)
> 
> they replied modestly that i should provide them my new address without giving update to my application but they mentioned that processing takes 12 weeks


you are a genius and so is NSW immi guys


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> i sent an email to lily cheung pretending that i need to change my address then ask about my application status (on the side)
> 
> they replied modestly that i should provide them my new address without giving update to my application but they mentioned that processing takes 12 weeks


haha good one goran


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> not by mail. by post.
> 
> I knew Goran and some other person got their approval letter directly by post.
> Thats why i told you to check.


Thanks jayprabhu. Hope to receive mine soon


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

This week,they are not even answering the phone.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

i sent an email day before yesterday asking about the status, they didnt even reply.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> This week,they are not even answering the phone.



Hi Guys,
They might not answering phone calls, but today i received one email and they are still on their stand, 12 weeks processing time period and they are still processing early November applications.I guess our emails and phone calls to them are adding delay for applications processing.......i m not sure 


Thanks
Ravi


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> guys, anybody received approval letter today?
> 
> i received mine today dated 23rd Jan. i guess Nov 5th applicants would receive it today though they might not receive invitation from DIAC as some of our friends got approval letter and waiting for invitation.


Congrats Jayprabu., :clap2:

May i know what kind of post your received? Courier or Registered Airmail? Any idea of how long it took to reach you?

Just to make sure someone be there at my home during the tentative date applicable for me to receive it.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> As per DIAC reports the annual ceiling of software engineers is 5160 and till 31st December only 2675 invitations were issued.
> 
> I don't think they will issue remaining in January alone, so go ahead and file your SS as soon as possible.


Correction : it's not only for software engineers, 5160 includes all jobs under ICT. 

- Ragu


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Correction : it's not only for software engineers, 5160 includes all jobs under ICT.
> 
> - Ragu




Hi Ragu,
5160 not includes all ICT , but for those whose code starts with 2613


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

akhash said:


> Congrats Jayprabu., :clap2:
> 
> May i know what kind of post your received? Courier or Registered Airmail? Any idea of how long it took to reach you?
> 
> Just to make sure someone be there at my home during the tentative date applicable for me to receive it.


Thank you 
Registered Airmail Akhash.
Document dated 23rd January.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Ragu,
> 5160 not includes all ICT , but for those whose code starts with 2613


Ohh yes.. Thanks for the clarification mate


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Well,
What about Systems administrator then 
ceiling for whole 2621 codes:
Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists 2400
issued: 145 !!!

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/#sub-heading-22


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Well,
> What about Systems administrator then
> ceiling for whole 2621 codes:
> Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists 2400
> ...


keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Well,
> What about Systems administrator then
> ceiling for whole 2621 codes:
> Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists 2400
> ...



I hope NSW does not have occupational ceiling :ranger:


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am yet to apply for NSW SS. I have couple of queries, would appreciate if someone can help me out.. am in very confused state right now 

I have been accessed by ACS as- Systems Administrator 262113 and have got 7 in each module. My job is more of System Analyst however accessed as Sys Adm as I might have not entered by job responsilities correctly.


1) Since Sys Adm 262113 in Schedule 2. Is there any way to apply under 189. Shall I go for re-assessment. has anyone tried it.
2) Systems Administrator 262113 is currently open for NSW and NT. Can I apply for SS for both simultaneously. May be along with 189 also. Any idea?
3) If we apply for 190, what are the prospects of getting it. I mean DIAC is only issuing 189 and 489 these days. So if one applies for 190 only what are the chances of getting it. 
4) If we get SS from NSW, will it be converted into 190 or 489?
lots of questions.. please share your opinions.

Thank you
Nits


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

mumbai said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am yet to apply for NSW SS. I have couple of queries, would appreciate if someone can help me out.. am in very confused state right now
> 
> ...


Responses Below:


1) Sys Adm 262113 in Schedule 2. No way to apply for 189. Schedule 2 is only for occupations nominated by the state
2) I think yes you can apply for both NSW and NT. But I've heard NT takes months for nomination. If you start now applying for NT (or NSW) - hope that DIAC quota for the occupation group is not filled-up yet.
3) DIAC is also approving for 190. Where did you get that idea?? State nomination is taking a while so better start now before the quota getting full
4) If nominated by state, it is automatically 190 and nothing else.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Thank you
> Registered Airmail Akhash.
> Document dated 23rd January.


Ok. So it takes just a week to receive the letter. 

Since the DIAC didn't send then invite is there any information in the nsw ss about what to next? I mean do they instruct you to get In touch with diac for the invite or asking younto simply waiting so that the PR invite will automatically sent by diac if you have enough points?

Just trying to understand why DIAC is not sending the invite straightaway for those who got nsw ss as they did earlier


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

akhash said:


> Ok. So it takes just a week to receive the letter.
> 
> Since the DIAC didn't send then invite is there any information in the nsw ss about what to next? I mean do they instruct you to get In touch with diac for the invite or asking younto simply waiting so that the PR invite will automatically sent by diac if you have enough points?
> 
> Just trying to understand why DIAC is not sending the invite straightaway for those who got nsw ss as they did earlier


I suppose DIAC is not the one to send invite, its the NSW immigration office which sends them. As per my understanding whole system is on-line now, NSW selects their candidates in their system and then candidates are sent out invitation.

They have already sent the approval letters and its just the matter of them doing this bit, which I think is being delayed by them like everything else due to high number of applications.

-hamster


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the infomation. Great help/.


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

I am in India. would like to know the best way to send documents and pay order to NSW. Shall I ask someone in sydney to submit it personally?

India bank draft payment or Aussie bank pay order. which option is better guys. please suggest.

Lastly I shall be aplying for sys adm.. would be great if someone can share his CV Resume. Do I need to give emphasis on CV or send my regular CV alogn with other documents.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

*Onshore and offshore application*

Hi all, 

I have one query regarding to NSW SS application. I would like to seek some information regarding onshore application? Will onshore application access on different priority level ? will onshore application get any preference over the offshore application ?

Any help regarding to this is appreciated


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am going to apply for nsw ss. Will it really work? i understand that people who applied on nov, are still waiting for the approval. I am software engineer with 55 points. By the time my turn will come, its quite possible nsw would stop processing ss application or DIAC would reached its cap.

Pls suggest


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one query regarding to NSW SS application. I would like to seek some information regarding onshore application? Will onshore application access on different priority level ? will onshore application get any preference over the offshore application ?
> 
> Any help regarding to this is appreciated


From October 2012 till now the trend shows that it does not matter whether the application is in onshore or offshore. It is going on the basis of application receiving date. 
But the trend may change soon due to the high volume of application.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> I am going to apply for nsw ss. Will it really work? i understand that people who applied on nov, are still waiting for the approval. I am software engineer with 55 points. By the time my turn will come, its quite possible nsw would stop processing ss application or DIAC would reached its cap.
> 
> Pls suggest


Hi Sajid,
Your assumption is really make sense. However still there are some hope as NSW hasn't reject anyone with valid documents. 

So I would say, you should apply for it before it's too late. It is just matter of $350. And simultaneously you should other options to get 5 points. 
Wish you best of luck. 

Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> From October 2012 till now the trend shows that it does not matter whether the application is in onshore or offshore. It is going on the basis of application receiving date.
> But the trend may change soon due to the high volume of application.



Hi 5h31kh

Thanks for the information.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

*Received Ack*

Hi Guys,

I received my ack today. Hoping for good news soon. 


Acs code: Software Engineer Applied : 55 points SS applied: Nov 8 Ack Date: 31/1/13 SS Approval : Waiting :juggle:


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Goran said:


> Thanks for the wonderful info..
> so you mean to say that NSW is having a quota per month for each occupations?


I feel I am totally unlucky coz I sent my application on Oct 30 and Document Received by them on Nov 2nd.Received ACK but waiting for Approval/Result. My hope is fading out


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Friends, With the mails and conversations, look like NSW at present are very strict in 12 weeks timeline.
> 
> So, you can find yourself in which week you are at present, If your application reached on or after Nov 5th 2012. :ranger:
> 
> ...


But My application received date is Nov2nd.I am yet to receive my results. Almost 12 weeks gone rite

I am in 13th week So its not 12 week but now they may take 13,14,15.. Bit afraid..


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> But My application received date is Nov2nd.I am yet to receive my results. Almost 12 weeks gone rite
> 
> I am in 13th week So its not 12 week but now they may take 13,14,15.. Bit afraid..


hi arundill80,

our documents also reachd to NSW by 02 Nov. When I rang to NSW office they told me that we have to taken in to account their 2 weeks holiday also for this 12 week processing time. So in that case this week is 11 week for us (not the 13). I saw in the excel file there another people who reached thire doc by 02 Nov. Lets hope for the best..


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

Got d ack mail today. But actually my documents reached on 5th nov but they said docs reached on 12th nov.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got d ack mail today. But actually my documents reached on 5th nov but they said docs reached on 12th nov.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulation mandanapu!!!!!!:juggle:

How many in total applications they received on 12 November!!!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> But My application received date is Nov2nd.I am yet to receive my results. Almost 12 weeks gone rite
> 
> I am in 13th week So its not 12 week but now they may take 13,14,15.. Bit afraid..


Please don't count the holiday weeks ( 2 weeks ) which they had in between. So for you coming week Tuesday will complete 12 weeks 

You can send the timeline to them and mention that 12 weeks had already passed, but wait till Tuesday.

I believe, they are waiting till Jan 31st b.c they would have reached limit for Jan already, So we can surly expect Invitation / Approval by 1st week of Feb.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ack today. Hoping for good news soon.
> 
> ...


Hi dkp_sydney, Congratulation!!!
Did they say when your application was received?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got d ack mail today. But actually my documents reached on 5th nov but they said docs reached on 12th nov.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Heyy Mandanapu, Congrats man and all the best  :clap2::clap2:

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ack today. Hoping for good news soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats dkp_sydney. :clap2::clap2:

All d best 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Just noticed 'tarass' got the ack today.
Congratulation tarass!!!!
he was the last 12 NOV applicant in the excel sheet.
Finally NSW could got out of 12 Nov.
Be ready the end of NOV applicants.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mumbai said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am yet to apply for NSW SS. I have couple of queries, would appreciate if someone can help me out.. am in very confused state right now
> 
> ...


i heard someone got reassessed as Network admin which is in Schedule 1.
both job codes similar responsibilities.
you have to pay some amount to ACS to get it done.
i'll try and get you that discussion page.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

akhash said:


> Ok. So it takes just a week to receive the letter.
> 
> Since the DIAC didn't send then invite is there any information in the nsw ss about what to next? I mean do they instruct you to get In touch with diac for the invite or asking younto simply waiting so that the PR invite will automatically sent by diac if you have enough points?
> 
> Just trying to understand why DIAC is not sending the invite straightaway for those who got nsw ss as they did earlier


I got invitation from DIAC on 23rd Jan itself


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Just noticed 'tarass' got the ack today.
> Congratulation tarass!!!!
> he was the last 12 NOV applicant in the excel sheet.
> Finally NSW could got out of 12 Nov.
> Be ready the end of NOV applicants.



Well Guys !
I think the beginning of middle order (nov 13 already started ) , i saw one person applied on 13th Nov...got acknowledgement.....


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

PLease help on this.

I am in India. would like to know the best way to send documents and pay order to NSW. Shall I ask someone in sydney to submit it personally?

India bank draft payment or Aussie bank pay order. which option is better guys. please suggest.

Lastly I shall be aplying for sys adm.. would be great if someone can share his CV Resume. Do I need to give emphasis on CV or send my regular CV alogn with other documents.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats mandanapu and dkp_sydney


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mumbai said:


> PLease help on this.
> 
> I am in India. would like to know the best way to send documents and pay order to NSW. Shall I ask someone in sydney to submit it personally?
> 
> ...


you can send it from India directly to NSW office.
otherwise it's 2 step process.
sending it to ur friend and then dropping it in their office.

I sent by DHL Bluedart on 3rd Nov(Sat).
my docs reached their off on 5th Nov(Mon).
do personally request them to make it as URGENT one.

CV is not mandatory. just send them the docs in the checklist alone.
it's pretty enough.


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys.. would be thankful if someone could send me Sys administrator cv template to be sent for NSW SS to my mail id snd2usATgmailDOTcom Basically i need template, so any anz code would do.. pls pls help.


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for replying.

Demand draft from icici bank india would do .. right..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Well Guys !
> I think the beginning of middle order (nov 13 already started ) , i saw one person applied on 13th Nov...got acknowledgement.....


Is this person in the spreadsheet? I couldn't find him.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mumbai said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> Demand draft from icici bank india would do .. right..


Yes.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation mandanapu!!!!!!:juggle:
> 
> How many in total applications they received on 12 November!!!!



..``


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Hi dkp_sydney, Congratulation!!!
> Did they say when your application was received?


Hey 5h31kh,

Thx...No they haven't mentioned it but received the receipt.

dkp


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats mandanapu and dkp_sydney


Thanks guys....


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got d ack mail today. But actually my documents reached on 5th nov but they said docs reached on 12th nov.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


congrats mandanapu, enjoy :clap2:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my ack today. Hoping for good news soon.
> 
> ...



congrats dkp, all the best :clap2:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

It is quite strange, but it seems that it took the entire month (January) for NSW just to proceed nov2 - nov 12 applicants.

so, next entire month(Feb) could be wasted for nov 12 - nov 22,for instance.

This trend looks quite depressing ...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ltrifonov said:


> It is quite strange, but it seems that it took the entire month (January) for NSW just to proceed nov2 - nov 12 applicants.
> 
> so, next entire month(Feb) could be wasted for nov 12 - nov 22,for instance.
> 
> This trend looks quite depressing ...


Some one post earlier on the thread that there were large # of applications from 2nd Nov to 20th Nov. so we can expect this to gear up after NSW is done till 20th. Also even for Dec'2012 there were quite less applications as compared to Nov. so keep the cup of coffee hot for some wait.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> It is quite strange, but it seems that it took the entire month (January) for NSW just to proceed nov2 - nov 12 applicants.
> 
> so, next entire month(Feb) could be wasted for nov 12 - nov 22,for instance.
> 
> This trend looks quite depressing ...


True.
The present trend the way they are processing the applications are very slow.

I don't know what will be the applicants status who applied on Jan2013 like me. If the same trend continues it will be easily around be April -May time. 

Whether there will be any chance to get approval/invitation ? or
its just simply being in waiting mode ?


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Congrats dkp_sydney. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> All d best
> 
> ...


Thanks Dude...


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

sunny2aus said:


> congrats dkp, all the best :clap2:


Thanks sunny....


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> It is quite strange, but it seems that it took the entire month (January) for NSW just to proceed nov2 - nov 12 applicants.
> 
> so, next entire month(Feb) could be wasted for nov 12 - nov 22,for instance.
> 
> This trend looks quite depressing ...


I think they don't follow any trend, it's upto the person who is handling your file.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

There is of course some trend or you can say algorithm that NSW follows. If you see on this forum and on the sheet which is shared, 90% are under ICT. There are many more job codes other then ICT. The reason behind so many ICT is that we ICT people are always on PC 

Don't forget there are people beyond this forum and of another job codes.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I think they don't follow any trend, it's upto the person who is handling your file.


rupinder, you still dont have approval from NSW?
it's been a while since you had the ACK email..

same with Zedte who wasnt still approved until now


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Rupinder, have you checked with lily cheung?
i'll pm you his mail id.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> There is of course some trend or you can say algorithm that NSW follows. If you see on this forum and on the sheet which is shared, 90% are under ICT. There are many more job codes other then ICT. The reason behind so many ICT is that we ICT people are always on PC
> 
> Don't forget there are people beyond this forum and of another job codes.


moreover, there are more number of SEs and SAs than DPs.
as per the list very less DPs.
Thats y we got ours soon i guess.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> rupinder, you still dont have approval from NSW?
> it's been a while since you had the ACK email..
> 
> same with Zedte who wasnt still approved until now


Hi,
there is a mess in NSW migration office - that's all what I know by my own experience. Firstly, I have sent them a bank cheque, they wrote me it is not a correct one. So I sent them a money order, too. Money order was delivered to their organisation during first week of December, till now they haven't matched/paired it with my application. That is what I know. I've called them to check it and they just don't have any payment assigned to my application. I've contacted my bank, money from bank cheque were paid to NSW during late december. Money from money order were paid as well, both were paid on the same day. But no response to my e-mails. The last I have is from the mid January that they still haven't received bank cheque neither money order. So guys, is it a mess or not... ?! I'm trying to call the Lily Cheung, but only the voice recorder answers every time I try... I think it's urgent, I was waiting way long and they haven't assigned the payments to my application 

BTW, congrats to all happy family from forum


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Is this person in the spreadsheet? I couldn't find him.


Hello mate,
i found this on following link


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-4.html


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> I have applied for NSW with money order. It is a simple process. Visit any bank and tell them you need money order for Australia. Provide the payee details and location. They will convert the exchange rate and deduct equivalent singapore dollars from your account and provide the money order that can be encashed anywhere in australia via local bank there. My bank account is with DBS.


I went to POSB where i had my account in... When i told i needed a cheque for aussie, they gave me an application form for DD. So i took DD and applied to NSW using that. Will that be a problem later?


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Friends,

what if all the ceiling is filled for a particular occupation before we get any approval letter from NSW? Does that mean that we'll have to wait until 1st July 2013, or does that mean that our fees for the application is wasted !


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:
 

> Heyy Mandanapu, Congrats man and all the best  :clap2::clap2:
> 
> - Regards,
> Ragu.


Thanks Raghu

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation mandanapu!!!!!!:juggle:
> 
> How many in total applications they received on 12 November!!!!


Thanks 5h31kh

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> There is of course some trend or you can say algorithm that NSW follows. If you see on this forum and on the sheet which is shared, 90% are under ICT. There are many more job codes other then ICT. The reason behind so many ICT is that we ICT people are always on PC
> 
> Don't forget there are people beyond this forum and of another job codes.


You are right buddy. I thought the same too. In reality there should be plenty of onshore Accountant applicants in the list.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

liverpoolfcp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> what if all the ceiling is filled for a particular occupation before we get any approval letter from NSW? Does that mean that we'll have to wait until 1st July 2013, or does that mean that our fees for the application is wasted !



Well ! liverpool....i think in that case....SS will remain valid for maximum 3 month period...after that it will get expire...before expiration...if occupation again comes on list...then first come first serve will be followed....in else case...fees will be waste....


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Well ! liverpool....i think in that case....SS will remain valid for maximum 3 month period...after that it will get expire...before expiration...if occupation again comes on list...then first come first serve will be followed....in else case...fees will be waste....


Thanks for your answer sachdevar.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

I am also planning to apply for NSW SS in the next week and found out that my passport is going to expire on 29 June 2013. you guys have enough information about their policy about time frame regarding the passport expiration.

Is it OK if I apply with this passport OR would they raise the issue about the expiration date?

thanks


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> moreover, there are more number of SEs and SAs than DPs.
> as per the list very less DPs.
> Thats y we got ours soon i guess.


There are not many analyst programmers but still havent received ours yet.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe this process if being affected by the bush fire in NSW. A lot happened in one weekx, fire, flood and storm in some parts of Australia. Maybe this affected the staff in some way because it seems strange that ehy did not approve anyone in this first month of the year. Afterall,they have families in Australia. I wonder what would be written in their summary of the month. I am hoping for the best and wish all 5nov batch good luck!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> I am also planning to apply for NSW SS in the next week and found out that my passport is going to expire on 29 June 2013. you guys have enough information about their policy about time frame regarding the passport expiration.
> 
> Is it OK if I apply with this passport OR would they raise the issue about the expiration date?
> 
> thanks


There won't be any issue but I read somewhere that it needs to have at least six months validity. If u apply for new one later on,ur passport number will be different to the current one. If you can have a new passport in 14 days as emergency passport,they will give u a paper not like ur passport booklet but will a longer validity which may help u on this. However,u can apply for a passport booklet which make a month or longer. In Melbourne,if u apply through indian embassy/vfs and write a letter about situation they take three weeks.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> I went to POSB where i had my account in... When i told i needed a cheque for aussie, they gave me an application form for DD. So i took DD and applied to NSW using that. Will that be a problem later?


Dont think so. Bank guys do this everyday. So they know very well what works


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> Topgun,
> 
> Currently, NSW is processing early Nov applications. You may have to wait for few more weeks.


Hi ExpatUser,
Didn't you receive ack yet?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> It is quite strange, but it seems that it took the entire month (January) for NSW just to proceed nov2 - nov 12 applicants.
> 
> so, next entire month(Feb) could be wasted for nov 12 - nov 22,for instance.
> 
> This trend looks quite depressing ...


Its feb now and they have not even processed applicants from first two weeks of November.

Their pace is getting slower with each passing day..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 
For our convenience I have added the *Occupation Ceiling* in a separate spreadsheet.
Also calculated the *percentages* of every occupations are already filled.
Check it now.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=39

Cheers....

Regards,
5h31kh


----------



## elec_engineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi 5h31kh,

Thanks for the spreadsheet. I am also an electrical engineer with no experience and I have applied for NSW SS (onshore) in January. Have you heard of any other electrical engineer without experience getting approval for NSW SS? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Its feb now and they have not even processed applicants from first two weeks of November.
> 
> Their pace is getting slower with each passing day..


 I finally got through the phone today!!!!!!!!!! but I was advised that there is no fixed time frame now!!!! I just could not understand why this keep happening!!!!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I noticed lots of people mentioned Lily Cheung, does she is the person who sent generic notification email or she is the CO??!!!!!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

elec_engineer said:


> Hi 5h31kh,
> 
> Thanks for the spreadsheet. I am also an electrical engineer with no experience and I have applied for NSW SS (onshore) in January. Have you heard of any other electrical engineer without experience getting approval for NSW SS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi elec_engineer,
I haven't got chance to talk with someone who got approval as an electrical engineer without experience. However my agent informed me that he received one case like us and that was successful. 

If you see the spreadsheet, there are some applicants who got approval being without any experience, though they are from other background.

I couldn't find you in the spreadsheet. Please add your details in it.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
Hope everything will be fine with everyone in this forum.
Regards,
5h31kh


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Finally approved*

Guys,

By God's grace, I have received the invitation directly from skill select. I have not received approval letter from NSW though.. .

Thank you all for your confidence.

Everyone here would be getting the invite sooner. You all are a bunch of nice ppl. It's a a bit of patience that is being tested.

Will update the excel sheet.

Thank you again


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have received the invitation directly from skill select. I have not received approval letter from NSW though.. .
> 
> ...


Congratulation mate! you are legend. 
Wish you a great future ahead. 

Don't forget to update spreadsheet.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

*!*



Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have received the invitation directly from skill select. I have not received approval letter from NSW though.. .
> 
> ...


Congratulate Samuel,

Could you please let us know how many weeks you have been waiting through?! and we did your docs got received by them??


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have received the invitation directly from skill select. I have not received approval letter from NSW though.. .
> 
> ...


congrats samuel :clap2:

pls provide details of your occupation and dates


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have received the invitation directly from skill select. I have not received approval letter from NSW though.. .
> 
> ...


Congrats Samuel! It seems they start dealing with 238X applicants...


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi All,

After a long waiting we received invitation from NSW. we didnt receive a letter but we directly received a invitation from skill select. Thank you all. I wish best of luck for everyone in this forum. 

NadeeMW


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

floatingab said:


> I finally got through the phone today!!!!!!!!!! but I was advised that there is no fixed time frame now!!!! I just could not understand why this keep happening!!!!



What do you mean by *No fixed time frame now* ?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long waiting we received invitation from NSW. we didnt receive a letter but we directly received a invitation from skill select. Thank you all. I wish best of luck for everyone in this forum.
> 
> NadeeMW



congrats nadeem, all the best


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long waiting we received invitation from NSW. we didnt receive a letter but we directly received a invitation from skill select. Thank you all. I wish best of luck for everyone in this forum.
> 
> NadeeMW


Hi Nadee,
Request you please share your date of document received in trade office and date of acknowledgement.


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Nadee,
> Request you please share your date of document received in trade office and date of acknowledgement.


our documents received to NSW office by 02/11/2012. We received ack mail on 22/11/2012.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> What do you mean by *No fixed time frame now* ?


 I told that guy my processing time frame is touching 12 weeks but he told me that the result will be sent in following weeks (the thing is how many weeks!!!!) and he also mentioned no fixed time frame which means should not always expect things got done within 12 weeks


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long waiting we received invitation from NSW. we didnt receive a letter but we directly received a invitation from skill select. Thank you all. I wish best of luck for everyone in this forum.
> 
> NadeeMW


Congrats MW... All the best for the next step...


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have received the invitation directly from skill select. I have not received approval letter from NSW though.. .
> 
> ...


Ohh.. Congrats Samuel.... Party time... )


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long waiting we received invitation from NSW. we didnt receive a letter but we directly received a invitation from skill select. Thank you all. I wish best of luck for everyone in this forum.
> 
> NadeeMW


Congratulation Nadeem,

couldn't find you on the spreadsheet. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

it would be really helpful for us if you can update your timeline on that sheet.

regards,
5h31kh


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation Nadeem,
> 
> couldn't find you on the spreadsheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
> ...


If I am not wrong NadeemMV already put her/his details on spreadsheet under MV ( chemist)


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> If I am not wrong NadeemMV already put her/his details on spreadsheet under MV ( chemist)


Sorry mate.
Yes got ya.


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation Nadeem,
> 
> couldn't find you on the spreadsheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
> ...


Already update the list. Name appear as MW. Occupation -chemist 

NadeeMW


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Already update the list. Name appear as MW. Occupation -chemist
> 
> NadeeMW



Nadee, 
I guess, you received EOI invitation under 189 as your points are 60without SS , but your 190 case iseems still pending with NSW

Guys : 
My question is , if it happens , then NSW still sends the sponsorship offer to that candidate , if so then won't it be consider double offer to same candidate ?

and 

Will NSW spend time to process such cases , inspite of knowledge of already invited status of that person ?


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Nadee,
> I guess, you received EOI invitation under 189 as your points are 60without SS , but your 190 case iseems still pending with NSW
> 
> Guys :
> ...


Hi Sachdevar,

We received EOI under 190 because chemist is not in the SOL schedule 1. Chemist was removed from the list from 01/07/2012. However it was in the NSW state list. That is why we were able to get this invitation. we had 60 without SS.

Nadee..


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Sachdevar,
> 
> We received EOI under 190 because chemist is not in the SOL schedule 1. Chemist was removed from the list from 01/07/2012. However it was in the NSW state list. That is why we were able to get this invitation. we had 60 without SS.
> 
> Nadee..


Hi Nadee,

Thanks for Clarification....

But my second point is still valid.......(double invitation) .......doe's n't it !


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel 

please be in touch for the further process


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Yupee, guys I've finally got a sponsorship!!! lane: Thanks to you all for all! Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel and all of you who will get it in the near future for sure! Zander, be ready it seems that it's really 238x time for approvals! :clap2:


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats NadeemMW, samuel and Zedte. It looks as if they just waited for the feb month to begin as they have a quota limit for Jan month.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yupee, guys I've finally got a sponsorship!!! lane: Thanks to you all for all! Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel and all of you who will get it in the near future for sure! Zander, be ready it seems that it's really 238x time for approvals! :clap2:


Congrats zedte... Finally you got it!!!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> Congrats NadeemMW, samuel and Zedte. It looks as if they just waited for the feb month to begin as they have a quota limit for Jan month.


Thanks Akhash, finally party time!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Congrats zedte... Finally you got it!!!


Thanks Tommylu, yea, it was looong and rough journey, but finally everything is super fine


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

congrats zedte, samuel and MW!

forward to the next level!!!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> congrats zedte, samuel and MW!
> 
> forward to the next level!!!


Thanks Goran, good luck to you!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

zedte said:


> Thanks Goran, good luck to you!


dekuju moc


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi,
> there is a mess in NSW migration office - that's all what I know by my own experience. Firstly, I have sent them a bank cheque, they wrote me it is not a correct one. So I sent them a money order, too. Money order was delivered to their organisation during first week of December, till now they haven't matched/paired it with my application. That is what I know. I've called them to check it and they just don't have any payment assigned to my application. I've contacted my bank, money from bank cheque were paid to NSW during late december. Money from money order were paid as well, both were paid on the same day. But no response to my e-mails. The last I have is from the mid January that they still haven't received bank cheque neither money order. So guys, is it a mess or not... ?! I'm trying to call the Lily Cheung, but only the voice recorder answers every time I try... I think it's urgent, I was waiting way long and they haven't assigned the payments to my application
> 
> BTW, congrats to all happy family from forum


zedte, please dont lose hope.
keep mailing/calling them.
i think these confusions make delay in your case.
but result is not yet given.
so dont get frustrated. try your best.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yupee, guys I've finally got a sponsorship!!! lane: Thanks to you all for all! Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel and all of you who will get it in the near future for sure! Zander, be ready it seems that it's really 238x time for approvals! :clap2:


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy... party time arty:

congrats zedte 

sorry. i typed the previuous msg before lunch.
i posted it before checking you msg.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yupee, guys I've finally got a sponsorship!!! lane: Thanks to you all for all! Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel and all of you who will get it in the near future for sure! Zander, be ready it seems that it's really 238x time for approvals! :clap2:


Congrats Zedte! Maybe I can get it next week!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> zedte, please dont lose hope.
> keep mailing/calling them.
> i think these confusions make delay in your case.
> but result is not yet given.
> so dont get frustrated. try your best.


Jayprabu, surprise  I've got it today - look at my previous posts... Party time! :clap2: As you've said, I tried to call them, write and fax them as well. Now it's ok, I will just ask for transfer me money back to my account as they have it twice (bank cheque and money order).


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Congrats Zedte! Maybe I can get it next week!


Yes, I believe you will get it during next week. Be ready! Good luck!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy... party time arty:
> 
> congrats zedte
> 
> ...


Thanks Jayprabu, now I'm super happy. Once I will get visa I wil be super super happy ;-) I was really anxious about my case, but yea, it's here today.:juggle:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

zedte said:


> Thanks Jayprabu, now I'm super happy. Once I will get visa I wil be super super happy ;-) I was really anxious about my case, but yea, it's here today.:juggle:


yup yup 

lets meet in Sydney soon :hug:

have you got approval or visa invite?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

November 2nd applicants are being approved 1-by-1!
Next approvals! November 5th!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> yup yup
> 
> lets meet in Sydney soon :hug:
> 
> have you got approval or visa invite?


Yup, email approval and visa invite as well - that is what I know from my agent 

Sydney meeting proposal accepted :hug:


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is my special thanks especially to Reehan and Hamster who have been the first who mentioned min IELTS 6.0 requirements for NSW SS in this forum. THANK YOU GUYS! Even, my agent didn't want to believe that it's possible for me to get NSW sponsorship, as NSW is one of the best possible Australia state sponsorships. Once again, thank you. Other thanks go to other forum members


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

zedte said:


> Here is my special thanks especially to Reehan and Hamster who have been the first who mentioned min IELTS 6.0 requirements for NSW SS in this forum. THANK YOU GUYS! Even, my agent didn't want to believe that it's possible for me to get NSW sponsorship, as NSW is one of the best possible Australia state sponsorships. Once again, thank you. Other thanks go to other forum members


Congratzzzz :clap2: thats exactly 3 months. Best of Luck


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yup, email approval and visa invite as well - that is what I know from my agent
> 
> Sydney meeting proposal accepted :hug:


Congrats Zedte,:clap2::clap2::clap2:

All d best 

eMail approval ? Is that just approval email OR it included your sponsorship Approval document attached as well ? 

Just curious to know if NSW started to send approval through email 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

nadeeMW said:


> our documents received to NSW office by 02/11/2012. We received ack mail on 22/11/2012.



congrats dear....!:clap2:


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

zedte said:


> Here is my special thanks especially to Reehan and Hamster who have been the first who mentioned min IELTS 6.0 requirements for NSW SS in this forum. THANK YOU GUYS! Even, my agent didn't want to believe that it's possible for me to get NSW sponsorship, as NSW is one of the best possible Australia state sponsorships. Once again, thank you. Other thanks go to other forum members


congrats ....!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats Zedte,:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> All d best
> 
> ...


Hi Ragu, thank you. A few minutes ago I've got an email with an exact meaning from my agent. Actually, there is only an invitation from DIAC - where they say that I've been sponsored by NSW (for visa 190), and validity of this invitation is till 02/Apr/2013. So, just this invitation from SkillSelect has arrived and no other email. Firstly I understood my agent not correctly.

Good luck Ragu!


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi Ragu, thank you. A few minutes ago I've got an email with an exact meaning from my agent. Actually, there is only an invitation from DIAC - where they say that I've been sponsored by NSW (for visa 190), and validity of this invitation is till 02/Apr/2013. So, just this invitation from SkillSelect has arrived and no other email. Firstly I understood my agent not correctly.
> 
> Good luck Ragu!


So we need to apply for 190visa within 2 months of the SS. I assume it's just the visa application filing from our side within 2 months right?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yupee, guys I've finally got a sponsorship!!! lane: Thanks to you all for all! Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel and all of you who will get it in the near future for sure! Zander, be ready it seems that it's really 238x time for approvals! :clap2:



Congrats zedte :clap2:


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

akhash said:


> So we need to apply for 190visa within 2 months of the SS. I assume it's just the visa application filing from our side within 2 months right?


Yes and it consists of paying the visa application fee as well.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats zedte :clap2:


Thanks pradinlr and good luck with your NSW SS application!


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation mate! you are legend.
> Wish you a great future ahead.
> 
> Don't forget to update spreadsheet.


Thank you 5h31kh.
I just updated the sheet


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel
> 
> please be in touch for the further process


Sure bud


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Goran said:


> congrats zedte, samuel and MW!
> 
> forward to the next level!!!


Thank You Goran..


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

zedte said:


> Yupee, guys I've finally got a sponsorship!!! lane: Thanks to you all for all! Congrats NadeemMW and Samuel and all of you who will get it in the near future for sure! Zander, be ready it seems that it's really 238x time for approvals! :clap2:


congrats zedte, all the best mate lane:


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> congrats zedte, all the best mate lane:


Cognrats.. Your flight is ready


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats you all who got the SS of NSW. I am planning to apply SS for NSW this month and I have query related to the document submission. DO I need to send all the required documents with Attested True Copy format or just the photocopies?


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats zedte...


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulation to all who got approval… :clap2::clap2:

Really… this forum gives us hope to get approval soon….


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

kaas said:


> Congratulation to all who got approval… :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really… this forum gives us hope to get approval soon….


That's true


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats to who got the approval. The real waiting starts now. Bd patience.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> Congrats you all who got the SS of NSW. I am planning to apply SS for NSW this month and I have query related to the document submission. DO I need to send all the required documents with Attested True Copy format or just the photocopies?


You need to send attested photocopies of all your required documents.. Document like skill assessment result does not need to be attested as it is downloaded..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Congrats to who got the approval. The real waiting starts now. Bd patience.



Congratulations to every body who got approvals last week....

Hope for the our acknowledgments this week...


----------



## Anjana7955 (Feb 2, 2013)

congrats to all who have got NSW approval.

iIam a new member to tis forum..  used to read all the posts...joined today only.....

i am also waiting for NSW SS. Documents received on Nov 25th.I have updated my details in XLS. 

S/w engineer 6.5 yrs IELTS overall 7.5.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems to me that NSW has their own ceiling of approving 100 people each month. 

According to last months report on Skillselect website the number of migrants who received nominations from NSW State December 2012 were 100 (notice exact #100). My assumptions might be wrong but if we look at last month's (January) process they were too slow until end of January 2013 for sending out invitations and on the first day of February they must have sent many invitations because from this thread only they sent three invitations on same day!!! 

So I assume that they definitely has a quota of approving sponsorship each month. The next report of January invitations is due to publish in couple of weeks I think that report will give us an idea of their quota.


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Dear Guys,

I have 55 points with +ve skill assessment from ACS for 263111 category. can any body tell me which state I can apply with the ielts score below

L7, R6.5, W6, S6

Regards,


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> It seems to me that NSW has their own ceiling of approving 100 people each month.
> 
> According to last months report on Skillselect website the number of migrants who received nominations from NSW State December 2012 were 100 (notice exact #100). My assumptions might be wrong but if we look at last month's (January) process they were too slow until end of January 2013 for sending out invitations and on the first day of February they must have sent many invitations because from this thread only they sent three invitations on same day!!!
> 
> So I assume that they definitely has a quota of approving sponsorship each month. The next report of January invitations is due to publish in couple of weeks I think that report will give us an idea of their quota.


Well ! 
It may be wrong or right , but in the same table , i found other states sponsorship too....but that are not limited to 100 only, is this means ....that states don't have quota only NSW has quota system.....
Let's wait for Jan reports.....to reach some conclusion....


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Anjana7955 said:


> congrats to all who have got NSW approval.
> 
> iIam a new member to tis forum..  used to read all the posts...joined today only.....
> 
> ...


Hi Anjana,
Welcome to this forum. You have not complete some parts of the excel sheet , for example- ielts, points, exp etc. 

Hope you will find this forum helpful.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

farhanpk said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have 55 points with +ve skill assessment from ACS for 263111 category. can any body tell me which state I can apply with the ielts score below
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you wont be able to apply to any state. Victoria requires band 7 in each module. SA requires 6.5. Northern territory needs an average 7 score with 7 in speaking.

NSW needs only 6 score but doesn't have this occupation in their SOL. Best thing would be to re-attempt IELTS


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently,next is 5nov batch.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Any approval today?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Any approval today?




Hi Tommy,
Sat / Sunday Trade office remains off.....so we can see approvals on tommorow.....
I dont know when they will start cases for Nov end week.....they are processing very slow....


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Tommy,
> Sat / Sunday Trade office remains off.....so we can see approvals on tommorow.....
> I dont know when they will start cases for Nov end week.....they are processing very slow....


Haha... Right... I thought today is Monday...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Apparently,next is 5nov batch.


with high hopes apur :clap2:


----------



## jnarani (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All, 

Can Anyone tell me if any states are open for Software tester.My IELTS Score is L-8 R-7.5 W-6.5 S-7 

Per my knowledge only victoria state is available for ST. But they need 7 in each...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

It's Monday, to start the week full of hope!
I hope to receive my approval this week


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> It's Monday, to start the week full of hope!
> I hope to receive my approval this week


It is your week Goran. Have a blast!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck 5 Nov batch.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Good luck 5 Nov batch.


Thanks Mate. Good luck guys..and nov 2nd batch, tomorrow is your deadline.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any approval today ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

hmm, darn, i don't know when I am going to get SS, this wait is killing me


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> hmm, darn, i don't know when I am going to get SS, this wait is killing me


Hey dude, 

You have to send them a detailed email with your timeline and request them why it is getting delayed, may be they would have forgot to send ACK / Approval.

So please send them an email immediately.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> You have to send them a detailed email with your timeline and request them why it is getting delayed, may be they would have forgot to send ACK / Approval.
> 
> So please send them an email immediately.


I have got ACK, I am waiting for approval. I don't think they will respond with any new answer as there last answer was:

"An outcome letter will be sent by registered post approximately 12 weeks from date received in the office. "

I am the only person left in the sheet who have not received approval.

I don't understand 12 week time frame is it from day when my documents reached there or the ACK date?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

The time since your documents were received by them.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> The time since your documents were received by them.


Below is the mail(ACK pdf attached with it) that I got from NSW office

Dear Mr Singh

Thank you for the application for NSW Government State/Territory sponsorship for visa subclass 190 lodged on this office on 29/10/2012. 

I guess I will get mail from NSW in next week as 12 weeks time frame will be completed in next week, as I am not counting 2 weeks when there office was closed due to holidays due to Christmas and new year.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

If my application is refused will it take long like this to inform me of the outcome?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Below is the mail(ACK pdf attached with it) that I got from NSW office
> 
> Dear Mr Singh
> 
> ...


I believe so. It's in hands of the statr after all.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

no acknowledgements or approvals today??


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Can any one let me know what was the cut off date for 60 point holders on 4th Feb round


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

any ack/approvals today ?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> any ack/approvals today ?




Why we are expecting ....that trade office processing applications only for those....who are using this forum .....there may be hundred of others my dear friend...that are in queue but not using this forum.......


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Why we are expecting ....that trade office processing applications only for those....who are using this forum .....there may be hundred of others my dear friend...that are in queue but not using this forum.......


so that we can get an idea mr sachdeva about the pace at which things are moving


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> so that we can get an idea mr sachdeva about the pace at which things are moving


Thats ok Sunny, but the thing is ....how they will come here.....who are not using this forum....but still are in NSW sponsership line


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

sachdevar said:


> Thats ok Sunny, but the thing is ....how they will come here.....who are not using this forum....but still are in NSW sponsership line


 the only way for all to come here is NSW ask them  hahahahahha


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thats ok Sunny, but the thing is ....how they will come here.....who are not using this forum....but still are in NSW sponsership line


i agree that not everyone is here but if you see that google docs sheet you will see ppl here who have applied all throughout nov, dec n jan. if ppl update the sheet which im sure many are doing, then we all can get an idea about the time frame.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Have they announced thier quota from january ?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Also, does this get affected by 189 PR??They are also skilled migrants,right.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you! 

My information: 
Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Congrats Zander....


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Congrutulations Zander, could you please let us know who is your CO?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Congrutulations Zander, could you please let us know who is your CO?


Do you mean the CO working in NSW office? No, I didn't see that. It's only an invitation from SkillSelect:

"You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment."

Just be patient, floatingab, I guess your 8th's guys will get it next week at most if they keep such pace.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Zander said:


> Do you mean the CO working in NSW office? No, I didn't see that. It's only an invitation from SkillSelect:
> 
> "You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment."
> 
> Just be patient, floatingab, I guess your 8th's guys will get it next week at most if they keep such pace.


Thanks for your reaply. I mean the person who sent you the receipt.
I really do not knwo just couldnot stop fighting with my negative thoughts and i feel sorry for myself!!!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Congrats Zander!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Thanks for your reaply. I mean the person who sent you the receipt.
> I really do not knwo just couldnot stop fighting with my negative thoughts and i feel sorry for myself!!!


Oh, My ack letter was sent by Lily Cheung on 22nd Nov. 
You don't need to be so pessimistic. It seems that NSW is dealing with 2nd's applicantion, then 5nd's, and then it's 8th's...


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congrats Zander!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks 5h31kh! :juggle:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulation DInesh Huda from India and Randy from China as well for their approval.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Another approval!
Congratulation Arundil80....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Hey Zander, Congrats .

All d best, keep us posted with your visa process.

Please update in our excel sheet.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation DInesh Huda from India and Randy from China as well for their approval.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats all for your approvals. 

Hope you have updated your Info in our sheet.

All d very best.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats to every one who received approval in this week. 

Please update the sheet. And I request every one to verify their data in the sheet.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Congrats....!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


congratssss!!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Guys, finally I received the acknowledgement today  Big Thanks to God and everyone here.


Im so relieved. Hope to get the approval soon now. My docs were received on Nov 14 as per them.


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulation to all who got approval & ack …


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi. sunny2aus

Which is your ack date ?? bcz you mentioned 02 Feb in the sheet. ( I think by mistake )


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> congratssss!!!!!!! :cheer2:


Hey Jayprabu,

I noticed that you and anther two guys got invited at 22nd Jan 2013, and your guys ACK date is around 8th and 17th Jan 2013 separetly, is that true??? If that's the truth I am confused now do they really process the docs accoring to received date???!!!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

kaas said:


> Hi. sunny2aus
> 
> Which is your ack date ?? bcz you mentioned 02 Feb in the sheet. ( I think by mistake )


I got the ack today kaas. I will correct the sheet if its wrong.

Sent from my MK16i using Expat Forum


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Congratulations Zander :clap2:


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats!! did you guys received the letter or invitation directly ??


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> Congratulations Zander :clap2:


Thanks, Sunny2aus. You 8th batch will soon get that too!:juggle:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Congrats!! did you guys received the letter or invitation directly ??


thanks mate, i received just the ack email.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Zander said:


> Thanks, Sunny2aus. You 8th batch will soon get that too!:juggle:


Thanks Zander, hope all goes well.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Its good to see that shared google sheet is getting more and more green day by day. Hope it all goes green and we expats may have our Alumni in Sydney... Amen..


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats to all buddies who received ACK and Approvals Today


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Guys, finally I received the acknowledgement today  Big Thanks to God and everyone here.
> 
> 
> I'm so relieved. Hope to get the approval soon now. My docs were received on Nov 14 as per them.


my docs were received on the 13th nov and have not yet received any ack. Seeing your dates I am getting a bit nervous.

I tried calling them, but got the voice mail.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> my docs were received on the 13th nov and have not yet received any ack. Seeing your dates I am getting a bit nervous.
> 
> I tried calling them, but got the voice mail.


even i was nervous first, but im sure you will get the ack too this week. i sent my docs on 9th, and were delivered on 13th, but they started to work on 14th. so its a matter of couple of days, im sure you will get it.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> even i was nervous first, but im sure you will get the ack too this week. i sent my docs on 9th, and were delivered on 13th, but they started to work on 14th. so its a matter of couple of days, im sure you will get it.


We have same dates so if you have got it today hopefully mine will also arrive in a couple of days.

Fingers crosed now....


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Guys, finally I received the acknowledgement today  Big Thanks to God and everyone here.
> 
> 
> Im so relieved. Hope to get the approval soon now. My docs were received on Nov 14 as per them.


cool.. congrats sunny arty:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hey Jayprabu,
> 
> I noticed that you and anther two guys got invited at 22nd Jan 2013, and your guys ACK date is around 8th and 17th Jan 2013 separetly, is that true??? If that's the truth I am confused now do they really process the docs accoring to received date???!!!


i got ack on 8th Jan and invitation on 23rd Jan.
I dunno about those two.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, Finally I received the invitation directly! Thanks all of you!
> 
> My information:
> Document received:2nd Nov, Software Engineer, 238X,


Hi Zander, ready to fly down under?!  Congrats mate, I'm very happy that all of us who are 238x in google sheet got approved. Party begins....:clap2:


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats to all new approvals! :clap2:


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Congrats to all new approvals! :clap2:


Thanks, zedte. You said both your bank checque and money order have been cashed, have you discussed it with NSW?


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Below is the mail(ACK pdf attached with it) that I got from NSW office
> 
> Dear Mr Singh
> 
> ...


Hi,
have you called them? I think you'd rather have a talk with them althought Lily Cheung will be probably not answering a phone I'm sure a guy from biz.migration +61 (2) 9338 6692 can help you. First ask them if they have a payment assigned to your case (bank cheque or money order). I really think you should call them. I've tried it a lot of times but once I succeeded and there was a response on other side  BTW, I really have a bad experience with responses to my e-mails from NSW team. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Thanks, zedte. You said both your bank checque and money order have been cashed, have you discussed it with NSW?


Hi Zander, not yet. I'm just waiting and giving them a few days to get it all organized with my case. This week or a week after I will try to get my money back from the second payment. I didn't want to pay attention to my case till some of you guys are being approved as it could postpone a pace of giving approvals  BTW, when do you want to migrate to Australia - just approx in which month?


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

zedte said:


> Hi Zander, not yet. I'm just waiting and giving them a few days to get it all organized with my case. This week or a week after I will try to get my money back from the second payment. I didn't want to pay attention to my case till some of you guys are being approved as it could postpone a pace of giving approvals  BTW, when do you want to migrate to Australia - just approx in which month?


Wow, really hope NSW guys can be as considerate as you! Then we wouldn't have been waiting so painfully! I guess it will take me at least three months to come to Australia...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I already sold my property just to raise funds for the immigration fees and of course funds for settling down under.. Hopefully NSW will give me positve results..

BTW, congratulations to those approved and will be approved this week!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> cool.. congrats sunny arty:


Thanks Jay


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

guys, I have applied for NSW SS. few days back I had seen excel where you guys have entered your details. Curious to be a part of that. please share that link. Thank you


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> I already sold my property just to raise funds for the immigration fees and of course funds for settling down under.. Hopefully NSW will give me positve results..
> 
> BTW, congratulations to those approved and will be approved this week!


Looks like you are desperate. 
Definitely you will get it soon.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mumbai said:


> guys, I have applied for NSW SS. few days back I had seen excel where you guys have entered your details. Curious to be a part of that. please share that link. Thank you


welcome to the club..

here is the link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Looks like you are desperate.
> Definitely you will get it soon.


It's not a desperate move, but it's a preparation.
I guess everyone here will do the same (for those who doesnt have much funds)


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

yet again. no word from NSW!!!! ahhhh this wait is killing me!!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> yet again. no word from NSW!!!! ahhhh this wait is killing me!!


hey bubbe, the wait is for 12 weeks. be patient till 12 weeks atleast 

i got the ack in exactly 12 weeks.


----------



## Anjana7955 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have updated the missed out details in XLS. waiting waiting and waitinggggggggggggggggg hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> hey bubbe, the wait is for 12 weeks. be patient till 12 weeks atleast
> 
> i got the ack in exactly 12 weeks.


congrats on getting your acknowledgement!!! not to long for a NSW approval I hope!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> hey bubbe, the wait is for 12 weeks. be patient till 12 weeks atleast
> 
> i got the ack in exactly 12 weeks.


I counted on the Calendar. My 12th week will be NEXT WEEK!! SO I better get an ack email from NSW!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys,

You should exclude 2 weeks from your count b/c NSW was on leave for 2 weeks from Dec24th till Jan4th.

With the approvals and acks, looks like NSW is trying their best to finish a case in 12 weeks time frame.

So, dont loose your hope. 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I counted on the Calendar. My 12th week will be NEXT WEEK!! SO I better get an ack email from NSW!!


Hi Bubby,
How you are calculating ....my application reached there on 21st of november.please exclude 2 weeks (december last + jan first) from your calculations as official holiday for nsw office, new calculation is as following :

1 19-23 Nov
2 26-30 Nov
3 3-7 dec
4 10-14 dec
5 17-21 dec
6 24-28 dec (half week)
7 7-11 jan 2013
8 14 - 18 jan
9 21 - 25 jan
10 28 - 1 feb
11 5-8 feb


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Bubby,
> How you are calculating ....my application reached there on 21st of november.please exclude 2 weeks (december last + jan first) from your calculations as official holiday for nsw office, new calculation is as following :
> 
> 1 19-23 Nov
> ...


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I guess my 12 week is now last week of FEB!!!!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Bubbe and Sachdevar: u both r wrong. NSW is saying it's 12 week from the date of documents received. NSW is never saying to exclude holiday period in this time frame. Bubbe, so ur 12 weeks will end on 10th feb if u calculate from 20th Nov.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I counted on the Calendar. My 12th week will be NEXT WEEK!! SO I better get an ack email from NSW!!


yea bubbe it should be next week. even i didnt count the holidays.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Bubbe and Sachdevar: u both r wrong. NSW is saying it's 12 week from the date of documents received. NSW is never saying to exclude holiday period in this time frame. Bubbe, so ur 12 weeks will end on 10th feb if u calculate from 20th Nov.


One of our forum member received an email saying that not to include their Dec holidays. 

And its common every where that if they say timeline they mean only their working days.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> One of our forum member received an email saying that not to include their Dec holidays.
> 
> And its common every where that if they say timeline they mean only their working days.


I have communicated with NSW recently and am saying exactly what they have replied in email.

Thnx


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Well ! 
I am saying because i received an email from NSW office that , we should not include 2 weeks (december last + first week of Jan) in calculation of 12 week period, i Re confirm it.

as per mail :

This time frame is outside Christmas holidays. 


NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Well !
> I am saying because i received an email from NSW office that , we should not include 2 weeks (december last + first week of Jan) in calculation of 12 week period, i Re confirm it.
> 
> as per mail :
> ...


Then NSW is replying according to their wish case to case.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> I have communicated with NSW recently and am saying exactly what they have replied in email.
> 
> Thnx


Did they respond to you saying we can include 2 weeks holiday in the 12 weeks timeframe ? 

Do you mind posting that response here ?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Did they respond to you saying we can include 2 weeks holiday in the 12 weeks timeframe ?
> 
> Do you mind posting that response here ?


NSW is currently receipting applications for the first 2 weeks in November. Current processing time frame from date of receipt of application is 12 weeks for a receipt and letter of outcome. 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 
Sydney NSW 2001 
9338 6692 (tp) 
9338 6728 (fax) 
[email protected] 
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Mates...
As we see in excel sheet....now they are taking at least 91 days...to make decision. In all following cases, waiting days are 90 or 91....

Tommy
MW
zedte
Samuel
arundill80
Zander

Don't worry guys....surely we are next in this wave.....either by this weekend or by end of next week.....

ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer | NSW SS: Applied 21-Nov-2012 | ACK / Approval : Waiting


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Bubbe and Sachdevar: u both r wrong. NSW is saying it's 12 week from the date of documents received. NSW is never saying to exclude holiday period in this time frame. Bubbe, so ur 12 weeks will end on 10th feb if u calculate from 20th Nov.


that is what i thought!!:clap2:


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear experts and fellows

I have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage. 

Pls help
Sajid


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> NSW is currently receipting applications for the first 2 weeks in November. Current processing time frame from date of receipt of application is 12 weeks for a receipt and letter of outcome.
> 
> NSW Trade and Investment
> Business Migration and Industry Skills
> ...


They assumed that we are aware to exclude NSW's 2 weeks holiday. 

However, we should not include those 2 weeks buddy, excluding that we have to count 12 weeks. If you see Nov applications, everything is happening during their 12 week. 

I eagerly waiting for my invitation this week as this is my 12th week.

Good Luck.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> They assumed that we are aware to exclude NSW's 2 weeks holiday.
> 
> However, we should not include those 2 weeks buddy, excluding that we have to count 12 weeks. If you see Nov applications, everything is happening during their 12 week.
> 
> ...


so raghalan this 12 weeks is for acknowledgement or approval??


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> They assumed that we are aware to exclude NSW's 2 weeks holiday.
> 
> However, we should not include those 2 weeks buddy, excluding that we have to count 12 weeks. If you see Nov applications, everything is happening during their 12 week.
> 
> ...


Raghalan, we have the same timeline.
We must receive the outcome this week!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Raghalan: u can assume anything. It's up to u


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AusPak said:


> I got my Ack on 17-jan



Hi AusPak - 
Good to know you have got ACK on 17th Jan. I know that you have used HBL Foreign exchange service for payment. Just want to double check if you had any problem with DD or it went smooth- I believe they have given you DD from JP Morgan bank right.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

sajid021 said:


> Dear experts and fellows
> 
> I have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage.
> 
> ...


As far as u know SS is for primary applicant only u don't have to tell nsw abt dependents

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Any ACK or Approval today?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> so raghalan this 12 weeks is for acknowledgement or approval??


This time frame includes both, thats what they claim and the way they are processing the application shows that they want to maintain this 12 weeks commitment. But nothing for sure, they may change this time frame to 14weeks at any moment.

Till now I have received 4 time frames, In the month of Nov - they replied saying within 4 - 6 weeks we should be able to hear the outcome, then after two weeks they increased to 8 week and 10 weeks, now we are at 12 weeks 

with the conversation I had in the month of Dec, they said there are very limited number of resources available to process our application hence this delay.

So, lets see if this 12 weeks commitment is being followed in this week and coming weeks, 

Good Luck.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Raghalan, we have the same timeline.
> We must receive the outcome this week!


Thats right Goran, we should receive our invitation this week, wll hope for the best.

I checked with my Bank, DD has been cleared recently, So thinks are moving


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any Approval / ACK today ?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got an email as below:
Results letters are currently being sent out within a 12 to 14 week time frame. No further status is available until the assessment time frame is complete. 

Does this means the time frame got changed again?!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Getting 404 error when I tried to access their Occupation List!!!!

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013.pdf

Not Found

The requested URL /__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013.pdf was not found on this server.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

List updated guys!!

Please have a look..
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...sed-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-20130206.pdf

System Administrator is open for Orana region.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an email as below:
> Results letters are currently being sent out within a 12 to 14 week time frame. No further status is available until the assessment time frame is complete.
> ...


When I started the process in Oct last week, the time frame was 4 weeks. Since then NSW is adding 3 weeks per month in that time frame. So if this continues, the time frame in June will be approx 30 weeks. 

No Words!!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

max2681987 said:


> List updated guys!!
> 
> Please have a look..
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-20130206.pdf
> ...


What dose that means do we have a backup plan with regional sponsorship? For SA only.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> As far as u know SS is for primary applicant only u don't have to tell nsw abt dependents
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong


Thanks TOPGUN,

Yes SS is for primary applicant, but in application form i had mentioned No. of dependent = 1

So in this case if I update EOI with no. of dependent = 2, will it create some prob.

Pls guide


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Thanks TOPGUN,
> 
> Yes SS is for primary applicant, but in application form i had mentioned No. of dependent = 1
> 
> ...


i heard if your parent fails medicals then they will reject your application. is it true?
moreover, u need to pay huge amount (around 4000+ AUD) for aged parent migration.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> What dose that means do we have a backup plan with regional sponsorship? For SA only.


Yeah, I believe so.
But I think we have to apply for it again!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> i heard if your parent fails medicals then they will reject your application. is it true?
> moreover, u need to pay huge amount (around 4000+ AUD) for aged parent migration.


To be honest I am not sure what does "family members in future application" mean, does it refer to the same visa application or different visa application, can anyone please advise?


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

I called NSW regarding my application yesterday and they said that due to lack of resources it is causing a delay in processing applications and currently they are processing mid Nov applicants and the guy also said that its no use of calling them again n again cause it causes disturbance and delays although i told him that i called them a month ago regarding the acknowledgment of my application 

So i guess its a standard reply to all. Moreover I emailed them as well yesterday to update my change of address which they replied very next day that it has been received by them.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

One thing more that is jumping over my head which I would like to know is 

Can I apply for 190 visa onshore including my spouse who is a student herself as a secondary applicant in my 190 application and I am on her spouse dependent visa (student dependent) currently. Will DIAC not object that your primary intentions were not to study or so??


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> This time frame includes both, thats what they claim and the way they are processing the application shows that they want to maintain this 12 weeks commitment. But nothing for sure, they may change this time frame to 14weeks at any moment.
> 
> Till now I have received 4 time frames, In the month of Nov - they replied saying within 4 - 6 weeks we should be able to hear the outcome, then after two weeks they increased to 8 week and 10 weeks, now we are at 12 weeks
> 
> ...


Well Raghalan i dont think this time frame includes both, i believe the 12 weeks is only for ack. Cos my 12 weeks are over, and so are urs and Goran's but we guys havent received approvals yet. correct me if im wrong.

I guess its 14 weeks now in total as someone mentioned in the thread


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> List updated guys!!
> 
> Please have a look..
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-20130206.pdf
> ...


So can a person apply for both 190 and 489 for the same state?

Sent from my MK16i using Expat Forum


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> So can a person apply for both 190 and 489 for the same state?
> 
> Sent from my MK16i using Expat Forum


Yes. They can. But it will be separate application with separate Bank Cheque!! 

Few of my friends did when Orana was open for Accountants which is now suspended! According to migration agent they are not getting many applications for 489. So I think there are more chances.

People who have applied for 190 in last year should not worry and just wait. Things will be smooth for them. I am SA but can't live in Orana because even it is hard to find it on Google Maps!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> Well Raghalan i dont think this time frame includes both, i believe the 12 weeks is only for ack. Cos my 12 weeks are over, and so are urs and Goran's but we guys havent received approvals yet. correct me if im wrong.
> 
> I guess its 14 weeks now in total as someone mentioned in the thread


Yes, we need to wait for 14 weeks in total, as for 2 weeks NSW office was closed due to new year vacation.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> I called NSW regarding my application yesterday and they said that due to lack of resources it is causing a delay in processing applications and currently they are processing mid Nov applicants and the guy also said that its *no use of calling them again *n again cause it causes disturbance and delays although i told him that i called them a month ago regarding the acknowledgment of my application


Mates,
Please be more patient and really stop disturbing NSW with your calls.
It is obvious that time frame will be extended more and more in next weeks.
Hence, there is no point to wonder "does it include 2 holidays weeks, or not?"

Just imagine for a moment, what is in NSW office?
Every second someone rings and shouts the same question "what is happening with my record?" 

When you all stop calling them, then they will start work better!
and YES, time frame will be extended more!

*Please, one more time, just stay quiet and be patient!*
I am Dec. 19th candidate, and I'm sure, after a month they will not be completed November applicants (yes, it took a whole month just for first half of nov)

Best luck to all!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Mates,
> Please be more patient and really stop disturbing NSW with your calls.
> It is obvious that time frame will be extended more and more in next weeks.
> Hence, there is no point to wonder "does it include 2 holidays weeks, or not?"
> ...


+1 mate. 
As I stated in my previous post, things will be smooth and easy. It is just matter of wait. I know it's killing but it doesn't mean that we bug them with phone calls and emails!! If one sees that they haven't received acknowledgement but others did who applied on same date only they should inquire after 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> +1 mate.
> As I stated in my previous post, things will be smooth and easy. It is just matter of wait. I know it's killing but it doesn't mean that we bug them with phone calls and emails!! If one sees that they haven't received acknowledgement but others did who applied on same date only they should inquire after 1 or 2 weeks.


You are correct max2681987


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello everybody,

*I do agree with you all.....I think we should not disturb them with their process otherwise...it would cause delay in processing of our applications...this is last reply i received from them.*

NSW has received large volumes of applications since the introduction of the new skills list in October. Therefore NSW is currently sending out receipts for applications received in the first 2 weeks in November. Therefore current processing time frame for a receipt and outcome letter is 12 to 14 weeks. Unfortunately no further status is available during the assessment processing time frame. 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello sachdevar,

When did you receive this reply ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Almost all Nov 2nd applications were approved except for 1.

Nov 5th applications coming very soon


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

kaas said:


> Hello sachdevar,
> 
> When did you receive this reply ?



Hello Kaas,
I received this reply today.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know what's happening with my application. I got approval letter on 21st January, dated 16th January but yet to receive invitation.
I have mailed Lily Cheung twice with my EOI number, got no response. Called them couple of times, the guy on the phone said your application looks alright they will send you invitation, that's it. 

I think everybody here who got approval letter but not the invitation have got invitation now. I am getting little worried now.


-hamster


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I will add my entry in excel sheet as well can some one please share with me the link.

I am waiting for ACK & Approval. My application reached there on 17th December 2012 waiting eagerly.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will add my entry in excel sheet as well can some one please share with me the link.
> 
> I am waiting for ACK & Approval. My application reached there on 17th December 2012 waiting eagerly.



Hello Banter,
Please use following link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=37

But , take care ....so that data for other should not change..........

Welcome to group....


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Received Ack today, now fingers crossed...


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Received Ack today, now fingers crossed...


congrats mate, i told u just a matter of days. now lets wait for approval


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats... mrwordsworth


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Received Ack today, now fingers crossed...


Congrats mrwordworth! 
At least you are now half relieved.


----------



## Rvnsw (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a question to seniors of this forum and to every one. I applied nsw ss on 9 nov. I have received receipt today on my email and there is nothing written in my email. Does it mean my file is processing or not? Coz receipt is having date 6th feb.
Is this what we call acknowledgement?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Rvnsw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question to seniors of this forum and to every one. I applied nsw ss on 9 nov. I have received receipt today on my email and there is nothing written in my email. Does it mean my file is processing or not? Coz receipt is having date 6th feb.
> Is this what we call acknowledgement?


I think so. on your email does it have a UNIQUE IDENTIFIER number?? like 350XX.....??


----------



## Rvnsw (Feb 6, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> I think so. on your email does it have a UNIQUE IDENTIFIER number?? like 350XX.....??


Yes it has number like 12/35xx


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Rvnsw said:


> Yes it has number like 12/35xx


then there you go! that is your ack email from NSW!!! If you submitted your EOI number in your NSW application, you should get an invite pretty soon.

congrats and good luck!!!:juggle:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Rvnsw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question to seniors of this forum and to every one. I applied nsw ss on 9 nov. I have received receipt today on my email and there is *nothing written in my email*. Does it mean my file is processing or not? Coz receipt is having date 6th feb.
> Is this what we call acknowledgement?


Congrats!
But how come "nothing written in my email" and "Yes it has number like 12/35xx "
Where is that number? in the subject?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats!
> But how come "nothing written in my email" and "Yes it has number like 12/35xx "
> Where is that number? in the subject?


according to your timeline it says you are a systems administrator?? then why are you getting a skills assessment done by VETASSES????


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats!
> But how come "nothing written in my email" and "Yes it has number like 12/35xx "
> Where is that number? in the subject?


your timeline is confusing ans makes no sense. you should adjust it.

when did you apply for NSW SS and when did you get ack email?


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Rvnsw said:


> Yes it has number like 12/35xx


Hello Rvnsw

Did you update the sheet ?


----------



## Rvnsw (Feb 6, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats!
> But how come "nothing written in my email" and "Yes it has number like 12/35xx "
> Where is that number? in the subject?


It's the number if that receipt... Nsw's receipt


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Its good to see that shared google sheet is getting more and more green day by day. Hope it all goes green and we expats may have our Alumni in Sydney... Amen..


Hello Guys,

I am new member i want to update my details in shared google sheet, Please let me know how can access sheet

Raghuveer R


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> your timeline is confusing ans makes no sense. you should adjust it.
> 
> when did you apply for NSW SS and when did you get ack email?


Hi, Thanks for asking that.
My case is not an ususal one. My educational background is in the civil engineering field.
Therefore, my 5 years masters diploma means nothing to ACS. In order to claim 15 points for my education I have to ask for a "point advice" from VETASSESS.

About the timeline: I'm waiting silmultaniously for NSW SS (my docs received on 19. dec 12, still nothing heard from them) and for VETASSESS point advice (Received ack from vetassess on 09. 01. 2013)

There are a lot of threads in this forum about these cases (education different from work expereince) and this is the only way (quite expensive, though) to prove all my claims in EOI.

If anyone interested, check this thread

Will adjust my timeline, sorry for the confusion.
Once again, best luck to all!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi, Thanks for asking that.
> My case is not an ususal one. My educational background is in the civil engineering field.
> Therefore, my 5 years masters diploma means nothing to ACS. In order to claim 15 points for my education I have to ask for a "point advice" from VETASSESS.
> 
> ...




ah ok, well thanks for clearing that up for my understanding:focus:


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi, Thanks for asking that.
> My case is not an ususal one. My educational background is in the civil engineering field.
> Therefore, my 5 years masters diploma means nothing to ACS. In order to claim 15 points for my education I have to ask for a "point advice" from VETASSESS.
> 
> ...



If you are nominating SysAdmin, shouldnt you go for ACS assessment then apply for RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) to recognize your qualifications? 

For what I know your Civil Engg qualifications will be assessed as AQF Bachelors Degree depending on the number of years exp in ICT field.

What you did is the other way around


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Goran said:


> If you are nominating SysAdmin,* shouldnt you go for ACS assessment then apply for RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) to recognize your qualifications? *
> 
> For what I know your Civil Engg qualifications will be assessed as AQF Bachelors Degree depending on the number of years exp in ICT field.
> 
> What you did is the other way around


you are correct. I was thinking that also.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Please can some one clarify my confusion mentioned below:

Can I apply for 190 visa onshore including my spouse who is a student herself as a secondary applicant in my 190 application and I am on her spouse dependent visa (student dependent) currently. Will DIAC not object that your primary intentions were not to study or so??

Thanks


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Please can some one clarify my confusion mentioned below:
> 
> Can I apply for 190 visa onshore including my spouse who is a student herself as a secondary applicant in my 190 application and I am on her spouse dependent visa (student dependent) currently. Will DIAC not object that your primary intentions were not to study or so??
> 
> Thanks


Hi sweethina99,

I suggest you to consult it with MARA agent because if it gets complicated then you wont have any chance to press Ctrl +Z (Undo)!


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Hi sweethina99,
> 
> I suggest you to consult it with MARA agent because if it gets complicated then you wont have any chance to press Ctrl +Z (Undo)!



But since the inception of the skill select the difference between the onshore and offshore applicants have been waived off so it also means that onshore applicants must be in Australia with some sort or kind of visa whether it be student, work, business , dependent or any of others??

In my opinion I don't think there could be any harm in applying for permanent residency if you are getting 60 points or above in skill select but it was just a confusion so i need more suggestion in this case.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> But since the inception of the skill select the difference between the onshore and offshore applicants have been waived off so it also means that onshore applicants must be in Australia with some sort or kind of visa whether it be student, work, business , dependent or any of others??
> 
> In my opinion I don't think there could be any harm in applying for permanent residency if you are getting 60 points or above in skill select but it was just a confusion so i need more suggestion in this case.


That's the reason for asking you to consult it with MARA agent. Make sure you go to someone who has a in depth knowledge in this field not the cheap one! 

I have been reading Grant's blogs for few years now and I believe he is expert in his industry. Ask him question online and I am sure he will respond to you. 

http://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/author/immigrationptyltd/

Hope this helps.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Any excited news for today??


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Any excited news for today??



Hello Guys !
One more news.....As per some another forum, their processing time has increased to 16 weeks...but i am not sure for Authentication of this news....you can check at following link..

NSW State Sponsorship Application - Processing Times? - Page 12


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Received Ack today, now fingers crossed...


Congrats mrwoodsworth. I too got my ack yesterday (6-Feb-2013)


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Goran said:


> If you are nominating SysAdmin, shouldnt you go for ACS assessment then apply for RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) to recognize your qualifications?
> 
> For what I know your Civil Engg qualifications will be assessed as AQF Bachelors Degree depending on the number of years exp in ICT field.
> 
> What you did is the other way around


Thanks for discussing it, Goran.
Actually I don't have any worries about the process at all, and the sequence of the things. I did my ACS assessment via RPL route, assessed as a computer network and system engineer with 12 years experience, then when NSW removed the IELTS requirement, I did a "review" with ACS and obtained another ANZSCO code - systems administrator. Now I have the freedom to apply for VIC, SA, (even NT...) and for 189 visa as well. 

However, that is not so important for this thread, sharing it just in case someone find it helpful.

Back in the topic:
I can share my expectations about the NSW time-frame:

1. Nov 2 candidates - almost all approved in the end of Jan, or first week of FEB.
2. Nov 5 candidates - NOW (Nov 7)
3. Some of Nov 12, 13 have got ack today, and yesterday.

for the future: 
- assuming that nov 2 - nov 12 (10 days) took 4, 5 weeks for processing, the trend is as follows:
- Nov 12 - Nov 22 - next 5 weeks - this is Mar 8;
- Nov 23 - Dec 03 - next 5 weeks - this is Apr 12;
- Dec 04 - Dec 14 - another 5 weeks - May 17;
-* Dec 15 - Dec 25 (end of year) - 5 weeks - Jun 21; * - my time ...

It sounds crazy, but the reality proves it...


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new member i want to update my details in shared google sheet, Please let me know how can access sheet
> 
> Raghuveer R


you can access sheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi, Thanks for asking that.
> My case is not an ususal one. My educational background is in the civil engineering field.
> Therefore, my 5 years masters diploma means nothing to ACS. In order to claim 15 points for my education I have to ask for a "point advice" from VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


Hey Itrifinov, I too applied for VETASSESS points advice and got ack on 10th Jan. Haven't heard anything further from them. Just got ACK from NSW yesterday. I want to know what are your plans in case if you get NSW approval this month. Are you planning to wait till VETASSESS completes the points advice test or will you go ahead with VISA application letting the VETASSESS run parallelly? I think SS approval will be valid till 2 months. But going by the posts in this forum, VETASSESS takes anywhere between 3-5 months to revert. I have B.TECH in mechanical engineering.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Thanks for discussing it, Goran.
> Actually I don't have any worries about the process at all, and the sequence of the things. I did my ACS assessment via RPL route, assessed as a computer network and system engineer with 12 years experience, then when NSW removed the IELTS requirement, I did a "review" with ACS and obtained another ANZSCO code - systems administrator. Now I have the freedom to apply for VIC, SA, (even NT...) and for 189 visa as well.
> 
> However, that is not so important for this thread, sharing it just in case someone find it helpful.
> ...


Apologies for many questions to you. Reg your comment "Now I have the freedom to apply for VIC, SA, (even NT...) and for 189 visa as well" - I dont think Victoria is sponsoring Systems Administrator nor is it in 189 visa. Can you please clarify?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All , 

Just got something on Immigration website. This could be a reason why state sponsorship process is slow down, Its a wild guess no evidence to back my point.

*Through SkillSelect online, state and territory governments are now able to directly nominate people online who have expressed an interest in skilled migration. As a result the department is working to finalise the state and territory government nominated visa applications made before the availability of SkillSelect.*


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Hey Itrifinov, I too applied for VETASSESS points advice and got ack on 10th Jan. Haven't heard anything further from them. Just got ACK from NSW yesterday. I want to know what are your plans in case if you get NSW approval this month. Are you planning to wait till VETASSESS completes the points advice test or will you go ahead with VISA application letting the VETASSESS run parallelly? I think SS approval will be valid till 2 months. But going by the posts in this forum, VETASSESS takes anywhere between 3-5 months to revert. I have B.TECH in mechanical engineering.


Hi,

I know that VETASSESS takes 3-5 months, but I hope, point advice is somehow "light" assessment, and could be faster... 

About my plans, I guess I'll wait if NSW SS approves me before VETASSESS, but not until expiry date of course 
I have other reasons to wait, my wife is planing IELTS on Apr 6.
But generally, after applying for a visa you have at least a month until a CO is assigned.
Then, when CO asks for that point advice, you can show your VETASSESS application to him, and you will be given time, as I've heard from others. You just have to prove that you are in the process of it.

About your last question - I have two ANZSCO codes, the second one is "systems administrator", only for NSW. My first code for the remaining states is "computer network and system engineer". Both codes are extremely similar in duties, and it is just matter of a decision which one to nominate.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

I can see peoples are crying who applied on mid Nov for SS. What abt those who applied on FEB  - like me, where they should go and break their heads.

Long time NSW, pls speedup guys.

Sajid.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> I can see peoples are crying who applied on mid Nov for SS. What abt those who applied on FEB  - like me, where they should go and break their heads.
> 
> Long time NSW, pls speedup guys.
> 
> Sajid.



What may be the reason guys !
Why they are processing applications so slow ........? any thought ....!
They are still processing Nov first 2 weeks applications.......strange


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Congrats mrwoodsworth. I too got my ack yesterday (6-Feb-2013)


Congratulation both of you...
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that VETASSESS takes 3-5 months, but I hope, point advice is somehow "light" assessment, and could be faster...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I'm also planning to wait till the expiry for VETASSESS result. However, my concern is that if VETASSESS reverts after 3-5months confirming our degree as "AQF Diploma" then we will in soup coz we claimed bachelor degree points in EOI and we would have applied visa by then. This could lead to visa refusal. Did you come across anyone whose non ICT B.TECH degree was considered as diploma by VETASSESS or CO?


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

Dear All,
A quick question. Do I need to attest ACS result, application forms 1,2, 3, 4 and resume for NSW state sponsorship?

Please help

Regards,


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> A quick question. Do I need to attest ACS result, application forms 1,2, 3, 4 and resume for NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> Please help
> ...


NO. No need to attest list of documents which u have mentioned.
You need to attest only those documents which are xeroxed.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> A quick question. Do I need to attest ACS result, application forms 1,2, 3, 4 and resume for NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> Please help
> ...


You only need to attest photocopy of original one


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> What may be the reason guys !
> Why they are processing applications so slow ........? any thought ....!
> They are still processing Nov first 2 weeks applications.......strange


As many members on this forum were advising those waiting for ACK/approval, I would also suggest to be patient. I know it is frustrating but this is not something under our control. My guess is that 886 sponsorship applications which had to be closed before 31st Dec 2012 and year end holidays caused the 190 applications to pile up. Looking at the ACK's for last 2 weeks and few direct skillselect invites, it is apparent that they are on fast track. Lets hope that they speed up and clear the backlog as soon as possible


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> You only need to attest photocopy of original one


Thanks brahmgupta and ils2_fly for the quick response.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I'm also planning to wait till the expiry for VETASSESS result. However, my concern is that if VETASSESS reverts after 3-5months confirming our degree as "AQF Diploma" then we will in soup coz we claimed bachelor degree points in EOI and we would have applied visa by then. This could lead to visa refusal. Did you come across anyone whose non ICT B.TECH degree was considered as diploma by VETASSESS or CO?


Well, actually I have a "Comparable to AQF Diploma" (my MCITP certificate) already assessed by ACS. But this gives me only 10 points . I really hope that my 5 years full time University study should be assessed appropriately. That's why I paid VETASSESS isn't it ? Furthermore, it would be a shame to equate my MCITP (about a month hard study, 3 exams) to a full 5 years in the university.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

No this is not the case infact NSW received highest number of applications in first fortnight of November but after that no of applications is gradually decreasing...


ltrifonov said:


> Thanks for discussing it, Goran.
> Actually I don't have any worries about the process at all, and the sequence of the things. I did my ACS assessment via RPL route, assessed as a computer network and system engineer with 12 years experience, then when NSW removed the IELTS requirement, I did a "review" with ACS and obtained another ANZSCO code - systems administrator. Now I have the freedom to apply for VIC, SA, (even NT...) and for 189 visa as well.
> 
> However, that is not so important for this thread, sharing it just in case someone find it helpful.
> ...


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

AusPak said:


> No this is not the case infact NSW received highest number of applications in first fortnight of November but after that no of applications is gradually decreasing...


How do you now that? Any official info?
Or just guessing?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Quick reply ....... no


Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> A quick question. Do I need to attest ACS result, application forms 1,2, 3, 4 and resume for NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> Please help
> ...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> What may be the reason guys !
> Why they are processing applications so slow ........? any thought ....!
> They are still processing Nov first 2 weeks applications.......strange



Yeah... its quite strange, still processing 2nd week of Nov applications.
At this pace easily it might take June-July time, to process Jan and Feb applications 

And what will be the occupation ceiling(s) by that time god only knows


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Well, actually I have a "Comparable to AQF Diploma" (my MCITP certificate) already assessed by ACS. But this gives me only 10 points . I really hope that my 5 years full time University study should be assessed appropriately. That's why I paid VETASSESS isn't it ? Furthermore, it would be a shame to equate my MCITP (about a month hard study, 3 exams) to a full 5 years in the university.


Completely agree. I remember reading a post few months ago in this forum where a person who completed B.TECH in instrumentation was declared to be "AQF Diploma". Don't remember which thread/post was that.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi mscaus, Your application reached on Nov 2nd right ? didn't you receive ack yet ?


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Yeah... its quite strange, still processing 2nd week of Nov applications.
> At this pace easily it might take June-July time, to process Jan and Feb applications
> 
> And what will be the occupation ceiling(s) by that time god only knows




Regardless of the occupation ceilings, the state sponsorship should be valid for 90 days from the date it is issued. So I guess that you must be eligible to receive the invitation from skill select.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Any ACKs or approvals today ??


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Any ACKs or approvals today ??


It is pretty quiet recently!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

floatingab said:


> It is pretty quiet recently!!!!!!!!


Since we know now regional sponsorship is open for system admin. just want to know what is the difference between two?

Is it possible to go for backup plan and apply regional in parallel? Also as far as i know North Australia also giving SS to sys admin. Has any one done that and how different is it from NSW? let me know instruction around it or any good threads or links.

Thanks.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Since we know now regional sponsorship is open for system admin. just want to know what is the difference between two?
> 
> Is it possible to go for backup plan and apply regional in parallel? Also as far as i know North Australia also giving SS to sys admin. Has any one done that and how different is it from NSW? let me know instruction around it or any good threads or links.
> 
> Thanks.


Please check in detail regional type of visa, but from what I researched, it is not a PR
Visa. It is not only obligation to stay and work in rural areas, but there are no social benefits at all. After 2 years on a regianal visa you must apply for PR.

So check it carefully !


----------



## atif raza (Feb 8, 2013)

Dear Brother,

May I want to know how is it easy to complete IELTS and is it possible without coaching.
How long will it take to prepare ? cost of Course ?

Hoping for fruitful reply.

Regards,

Atif Raza


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

atif raza said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> May I want to know how is it easy to complete IELTS and is it possible without coaching.
> How long will it take to prepare ? cost of Course ?
> ...


Depends from person to person - You have to evaluate yourself - How you are scoring in sample tests given in books. For me it took a weeks of study but i have seen ppl appearing for exam 4 time even after taking classes. 

Refer to Cambridge or Barron's books and CD you will have idea. For which state you want to apply for coz every state have different req. for NSW its min 6.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Banter,
> Please use following link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=37
> ...


Hello dear,

I have update the sheet by inserting new row i.e row # 109 in 'NSW - SS' sheet. I added this row because my docs reached their on 17-dec-2012 Please review.

Thanks for sharing the spreadsheet link.


Pl


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

AusPak said:


> No this is not the case infact NSW received highest number of applications in first fortnight of November but after that no of applications is gradually decreasing...


hope so its true. the reason being that DIAC started to increase the invitation numbers each month for 189 visa in Nov so people could apply directly to 189 visa with less processing time than SS visa. so i guess it would be only early nov period when people submitted their applications in bulk but then it would be back to normal.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 January and 21 January 2013 Results are published and unfortunately they haven't published State/Territory Nominations For January 2013!! Strange!!

In February 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 Expressions Of Interest in that month.

These rounds will be on 4 February 2013 and 18 February 2013.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 January and 21 January 2013 Results are published and unfortunately they haven't published State/Territory Nominations For January 2013!! Strange!!
> 
> In February 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 Expressions Of Interest in that month.
> 
> These rounds will be on 4 February 2013 and 18 February 2013.


also they havent published the occupation ceilings as well till jan 2013.
another thing to be noticed is that they have written it wrong in the report that total 2800 invitations were issued in jan 2013, but it was less as 189 visa invitations for the second round are less than 1400 invitations. so it doesnt add up to 2800.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> also they havent published the occupation ceilings as well till jan 2013.
> another thing to be noticed is that they have written it wrong in the report that total 2800 invitations were issued in jan 2013, but it was less as 189 visa invitations for the second round are less than 1400 invitations. so it doesnt add up to 2800.


Yeah right. I think they were in rush to sign off from work and made a plan to relax over weekend!!! Happy Friday!!!!! Cheers!!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

What happened to Rupinder? He's the only one left out from his batch


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi mscaus, Your application reached on Nov 2nd right ? didn't you receive ack yet ?


I applied on 4th DEC, 2012  Still waiting for ack to come , dont know when my turn will come :juggle: , this waiting is killing me


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I applied on 4th DEC, 2012  Still waiting for ack to come , dont know when my turn will come :juggle: , this waiting is killing me


are you mscaus from the excel sheet?


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

hi,
can some one please tell me if my IELTS score is sufficient for SS of NSW:
L : 7.5, 
R : 7.5,
W: 6.5,
S : 7
and My ACS approved occupation code is: 261311: Analyst Programmer.
Thanks,
Kbabu


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

kanchetibabu said:


> hi,
> can some one please tell me if my IELTS score is sufficient for SS of NSW:
> L : 7.5,
> R : 7.5,
> ...


You are very much welcome to apply.
Minimum IELTS score for NSW SS is 6.0

Hurry, apply now before it's too late


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> I applied on 4th DEC, 2012  Still waiting for ack to come , dont know when my turn will come :juggle: , this waiting is killing me


Same here


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

Applied 4rth dec


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Where are the people of 5 Nov batch ?


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Goran said:


> You are very much welcome to apply.
> Minimum IELTS score for NSW SS is 6.0
> 
> Hurry, apply now before it's too late



Good News.Got Invite


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Any excited news for today??


Got EOI iNVITE


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Got EOI iNVITE


on a saturday?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

When did u apply ? 2 or 5 Nov ?


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Got EOI iNVITE


Congrats arundill!!!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> on a saturday?


Congratulations！！！ anurag! that's definitely very exciting news!!!

could you please share with us your time line of the application?


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> on a saturday?


On last Tuesday.Have updated the excel.Can anyone let me know the checklist documents required for VISA Application


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Congrats arundill!!!


Thanks TommyLu. Does any one know the document Checklist needed to apply for VISA online.Thanks


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> On last Tuesday.Have updated the excel.Can anyone let me know the checklist documents required for VISA Application


Hi Arun,

Check below link for docs check list,

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

Please tell me are you going to a apply the visa by yourself ??

Does anyone here applied the visa by your own, as I want to know whether its easy or should I acquire an agent for this ?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> On last Tuesday.Have updated the excel.Can anyone let me know the checklist documents required for VISA Application


Hi Atundili, 

did you get the apptoval letter or invitation ditectly ?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Check below link for docs check list,
> 
> ...


It's a very easy and straight forward process. Hiring agent can cost you large amount of money. In Australia it is around $1000 for their fees + visa application fees + medical + police clearance etc etc. So if you are confident enough that you can do it, I would say go for it. So far I have extended my visa 3 times in Australia without any prior experience. I also assessed my degree in 2 days!! It is just a matter of presentation. Trust me, it's an easy process.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

What is happening friends? Why everyone is silent at this moment?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any good news today ? 

Day by day, NSW's speed in processing application is getting very slow


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

We can expect quite a few approvals this week as there isn't much in the last week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Can anyone please help me out? I am a biomedical engineering graduate from the University of Sydney. I was planning on applying for a NSW SS after I receive my EA assessment (which will probably come in anytime this week). I have 55 points without SS and as I am a fresh graduate, I dont have 1 year work experience either. Would I have any chance of acquiring NSW SS?
If you get 60 points are you assured of a NSW nomination? Is anyone who has been refused even though he/she has fulfilled all the requirements?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

One positive news guys ...i guess one person that is not in excel sheet got Acknowledgment today as per below thread who applied on date 15th Nov

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tate-sponsorship-progress-20.html#post1050717


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> It's a very easy and straight forward process. Hiring agent can cost you large amount of money. In Australia it is around $1000 for their fees + visa application fees + medical + police clearance etc etc. So if you are confident enough that you can do it, I would say go for it. So far I have extended my visa 3 times in Australia without any prior experience. I also assessed my degree in 2 days!! It is just a matter of presentation. Trust me, it's an easy process.


Thanks max, greatly appreciate your comment.it gives me more courage


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

One odd news 


Expect a receipt for your application within a 12 week processing time frame from date it reached this office. No other status is available until the 12 week processing time frame has expired. 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 
Sydney NSW 2001


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> One odd news
> 
> 
> Expect a receipt for your application within a 12 week processing time frame from date it reached this office. No other status is available until the 12 week processing time frame has expired.
> ...


you have to wait for 12 weeks, I will complete my 14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> One odd news
> 
> 
> Expect a receipt for your application within a 12 week processing time frame from date it reached this office. No other status is available until the 12 week processing time frame has expired.
> ...


My waiting time of 12 weeks completed last week, but still NO update..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> My waiting time of 12 weeks completed last week, but still NO update..


I guess, they are very slow with file processing for software engineers and developer programmers. I have dropped mail to them stating my 14 weeks time frame let's see how they respond.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

:help:
Today, my application has completed 13 weeks with NSW.. Entering 14th week... When this rendezvous :fencing: will end and NSW will tender my sponsorship... This wait is getting on my nerves :frusty: .. :crazy:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> :help:
> Today, my application has completed 13 weeks with NSW.. Entering 14th week... When this rendezvous :fencing: will end and NSW will tender my sponsorship... This wait is getting on my nerves :frusty: .. :crazy:


I guess we need to wait for 14 weeks if we have filed for SS in last year before nsw office was closed due to vacations. But this wait is only for SE and DP, one of my friend applied as Analyst programmer and he got invite within 4 weeks.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I am with you guys 

for Nov 5th applications - there's no more applicants before us. Hoping then things pick-up again we will be first in line


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess, they are very slow with file processing for software engineers and developer programmers. I have dropped mail to them stating my 14 weeks time frame let's see how they respond.


Yeah.. even I sent an email early last week mentioning that last week was my 12th week excluding 2 weeks holiday, but no response yet 

I also noticed that file number are assigned in random manner, I think there must be some reason behind it, hence delaying..


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeah.. even I sent an email early last week mentioning that last week was my 12th week excluding 2 weeks holiday, but no response yet
> 
> I also noticed that file number are assigned in random manner, I think there must be some reason behind it, hence delaying..


i dont know why only computer related occupations people are applying for NSW SS. there seems to be heaps of Soft Engineer/ Business Analysts/System Administrators. I am not sure whether NSW is sorting according to the occupation.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

What I heard last was that, they are shortage with staff and they have enormous amount of SS applications.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeah.. even I sent an email early last week mentioning that last week was my 12th week excluding 2 weeks holiday, but no response yet
> 
> I also noticed that file number are assigned in random manner, I think there must be some reason behind it, hence delaying..


My file no: 12/2656 what is your file no?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess we need to wait for 14 weeks if we have filed for SS in last year before nsw office was closed due to vacations. But this wait is only for SE and DP, one of my friend applied as Analyst programmer and he got invite within 4 weeks.


Hi Rupinder...can you please tell me when did your friend applied for NSW SS as Analyst Programmer and when he got approval ? 
Thanks in advance
-Mah22


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> My file no: 12/2656 what is your file no?


Rupinder, you were giving ACK email last December isnt it? Yet your file number is 2656, mine is 2633 i was given ACK email Jan 9th


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Goran said:


> Rupinder, you were giving ACK email last December isnt it? Yet your file number is 2656, mine is 2633 i was given ACK email Jan 9th


I got my ACK on 07.DEC.2012


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

mah22 said:


> Hi Rupinder...can you please tell me when did your friend applied for NSW SS as Analyst Programmer and when he got approval ?
> Thanks in advance
> -Mah22


His documents were delivered to NSW on 29.OCT and got approval on 21/12/2012.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Where did they reach did they end with Nov applications ?

wait is killing me ...


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where did they reach did they end with Nov applications ?
> 
> wait is killing me ...



Banter !
Now the rules has been revised and as per latest email.....Processing time of 12 weeks no longer applicable now...and to one news they are still processing November first week applications....


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Guys I think the 12 weeks they have mentioned is just for acknowledgement. There seems to be no time frame for approval or invitation


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Banter !
> Now the rules has been revised and as per latest email.....Processing time of 12 weeks no longer applicable now...and to one news they are still processing November first week applications....


Could u pls. post the email, if u dont mind


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess we need to wait for 14 weeks if we have filed for SS in last year before nsw office was closed due to vacations. But this wait is only for SE and DP, one of my friend applied as Analyst programmer and he got invite within 4 weeks.


Maybe, he was an exception !!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Could u pls. post the email, if u dont mind


Hello Fly,
I have already posted earlier in this thread......Might be you can find it on page 234 or 235.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Fly,
> I have already posted earlier in this thread......Might be you can find it on page 234 or 235.


Yes I got it now on page 135. Thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Please guys help me out. Do you know of anyone who's applying under the ANZSCO code 2339? I just want to find out my chances of getting a state sponsorship.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi rupinder.jit 

can u tell more about u r friend? like when did he applied for ss , when his/her documents reached to NSW , Did he got invitation ? 

Any information regarding this would be appreciated


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Got my ACK today (11th Feb 2013) almost after 12 weeks.

Sheet updated.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> Got my ACK today (11th Feb 2013) almost after 12 weeks.
> 
> Sheet updated.


congrats and care to share your timeline please achtunghoney???


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I keep checking my junk mail folder in hotmail and still nothing!!! the wait for just the ack email is very frustrating!!!


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats and care to share your timeline please achtunghoney???


I guess this is what you meant by timeline...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> I guess this is what you meant by timeline...


brilliant! and thanks for sharing!!!I submitted my app on November 20 so I should be getting my ack email soon!!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> Got my ACK today (11th Feb 2013) almost after 12 weeks.
> 
> Sheet updated.


Great news, achtunghoney.
Keep updated our precious spread sheet!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I keep checking my junk mail folder in hotmail and still nothing!!! the wait for just the ack email is very frustrating!!!


Hi bubbe2005,
So far NSW sent ACK until 15-NOV-12 applications. Hope you will get it by this week.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

bubbe2005 said:


> brilliant! and thanks for sharing!!!I submitted my app on November 20 so I should be getting my ack email soon!!


Yup. You should hear from them early next week. Couple of my friends who are not part of this thread also submitted their application on Nov 23 (Doc received date), they should receive by 25th... Fingers crossed.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

5h31kh said:


> Great news, achtunghoney.
> Keep updated our precious spread sheet!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks 
Sheet already updated.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

No approvals since last week. Do you think the quota for nsw on some occupations reached?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I called NSW today, luckily one person received my call, he asked for my file number and he provided the status as its in processing 

I asked when I can expect the outcome, for that he said it depends..


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Any Approval received recently???!!!


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

floatingab said:


> Any Approval received recently???!!!


Hi All,

I dont know, why nsw guys are processing applications very slowly, atleast they give fair reply wt the cause of delay....this is driving crazy for everyone who are eagerly waiting......from months atleast they give approvals in this week.............


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hi rupinder.jit
> 
> can u tell more about u r friend? like when did he applied for ss , when his/her documents reached to NSW , Did he got invitation ?
> 
> Any information regarding this would be appreciated


His doc's reached at NSW office on 30 OCT, after 2 weeks ack and on 21 DEC he got invite.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> Got my ACK today (11th Feb 2013) almost after 12 weeks.
> 
> Sheet updated.


congrats achtunghoney :clap2:


----------



## dipdarshan (Jan 14, 2013)

Today I rang to nsw, enquiry abt my application,
Which has completed 14weeks already. One of the representative said that it is under process which might take one month more to finalise. I have lost my hope now. I don't think they ll approve all the application.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

dipdarshan said:


> Today I rang to nsw, enquiry abt my application,
> Which has completed 14weeks already. One of the representative said that it is under process which might take one month more to finalise. I have lost my hope now. I don't think they ll approve all the application.



Hi Dip,
Could you please share your application timelines.....

Received -------- Acknowledge dates ?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

dipdarshan said:


> Today I rang to nsw, enquiry abt my application,
> Which has completed 14weeks already. One of the representative said that it is under process which might take one month more to finalise. I have lost my hope now. I don't think they ll approve all the application.



Hi Dip,
Could you please share your application timelines.....

Received -------- Acknowledge dates ?

or Let me know your Id in following sheet ..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Good news.... Received 190 invite today through email from skillselect based on the NSW SS points. :clap2: 

Haven't receive any papers from NSW yet. I will update the sheet shortly.


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Guys,

My Application is approved. I have just got an invitation (190) from DIAC directly. I have updated the sheet. All the best for those who are waiting.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

kpriya said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Application is approved. I have just got an invitation (190) from DIAC directly. I have updated the sheet. All the best for those who are waiting.


Congrats Kpriya and akhash 

Could you please share your application timelines.....

Received -------- Acknowledge dates ?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

kpriya said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Application is approved. I have just got an invitation (190) from DIAC directly. I have updated the sheet. All the best for those who are waiting.


Congratulation......,,,,,,,,
Hope rest if the processing will be smooth for you. 
Don't forget to keep updating the spreadsheet time to time.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

akhash said:


> Good news.... Received 190 invite today through email from skillselect based on the NSW SS points. :clap2:
> 
> Haven't receive any papers from NSW yet. I will update the sheet shortly.


Congratulation mate!


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats Kpriya and akhash
> 
> Could you please share your application timelines.....
> 
> Received -------- Acknowledge dates ?



Received : 8th Nov 2012
Ack : 14 th Jan 2013 
Approved : 12th Feb 2013 

I have already updated the sheet.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

kpriya said:


> Received : 8th Nov 2012
> Ack : 14 th Jan 2013
> Approved : 12th Feb 2013
> 
> I have already updated the sheet.



Congrats to Kpriya and akhash.....:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks friends. You may notice my timeline either in the spreadsheet or in my signature.

All the best for those who are waiting. Dont worry you all would get it soon.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats to Kpriya and akhash.. All d best :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I believe NSW is sending approvals as per file number.. 

If you see today's approval, though application received on 8th Nov and ack received on 14th Jan, they got file number 24XX ( which I think is getting assigned based on yr of exp or may be any other factor..), so we can see if this trend is happening going forward..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I believe NSW is sending approvals as per file number..
> 
> If you see today's approval, though application received on 8th Nov and ack received on 14th Jan, they got file number 24XX ( which I think is getting assigned based on yr of exp or may be any other factor..), so we can see if this trend is happening going forward..


I don't think so they are following any kind of pattern, it all depends upon on the person who is processing your file. I think we need to add one more column to sheet that states the name of the person that sent acknowledgement mail. in my case lily cheng sent me ack mail.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I dont know, why nsw guys are processing applications very slowly, atleast they give fair reply wt the cause of delay....this is driving crazy for everyone who are eagerly waiting......from months atleast they give approvals in this week.............


Not sure how long can I still comfort myself, this waiting time is hurting me day by day!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't think so they are following any kind of pattern, it all depends upon on the person who is processing your file. I think we need to add one more column to sheet that states the name of the person that sent acknowledgement mail. in my case lily cheng sent me ack mail.


Even I though the same, but when I checked in our excel sheet, approvals are going as per file number for SE's and I think thats the reason you still did not get approval as your file number is 265X whcih is in pipeline for next batch I believe.. 

Its all my guess..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I believe NSW is sending approvals as per file number..
> 
> If you see today's approval, though application received on 8th Nov and ack received on 14th Jan, they got file number 24XX ( which I think is getting assigned based on yr of exp or may be any other factor..), so we can see if this trend is happening going forward..


Raghalan, we are batchmates.. from the trend of approvals they are grouped via ack email, file number and application date..

so expect we'll be approved the same day


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats to Kpriya and akhash.. All d best :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Kpriya and akhash, 

At what time you guys received your invitation ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Raghalan, we are batchmates.. from the trend of approvals they are grouped via ack email, file number and application date..
> 
> so expect we'll be approved the same day


Thats right Goran, and even if you see SA groups, Nov 6th got approval before you b.c his file number is 25XX.. so next is you as per the data in our sheet 

All d best.. 

But this is my guess


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Even I though the same, but when I checked in our excel sheet, approvals are going as per file number for SE's and I think thats the reason you still did not get approval as your file number is 265X whcih is in pipeline for next batch I believe..
> 
> Its all my guess..


I also think so, after filtering the sheet only for SE. Let's see.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Kpriya and akhash,
> 
> At what time you guys received your invitation ?


Today morning around 11AM


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Even I though the same, but when I checked in our excel sheet, approvals are going as per file number for SE's and I think thats the reason you still did not get approval as your file number is 265X whcih is in pipeline for next batch I believe..
> 
> Its all my guess..


Ragu and all, dont get confused. They will approve one day or the other. If you notice our timeline, exactly in 8 weeks we received the ackw and after 4 weeks from ackw, we received the invite. This may vary a little bit for some of you, but mostly this is how it will happen.


----------



## dipdarshan (Jan 14, 2013)

Received date: 6th November
Ack date: 18th dec
Anzcode: 2211 (accountant)


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Raghlan,

My file number is just next to yours. I called the department the other day and I was told that the results will be out by the end of this month. However, I am thinking to submit an EOI and provide them the number as I heard that it makes the process faster.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a bit confused here. 

Well I applied for ACS and got +ve result for 263111 (network and system engg)

When I see the Skill in Demand NSW the code for my job type is 262113.

Now that is difference between 263111 and 262113.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

akhash said:


> Good news.... Received 190 invite today through email from skillselect based on the NSW SS points. :clap2:
> 
> Haven't receive any papers from NSW yet. I will update the sheet shortly.


congrats akhash, time to party


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

kpriya said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Application is approved. I have just got an invitation (190) from DIAC directly. I have updated the sheet. All the best for those who are waiting.



congrats kpriya :clap2:


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a bit confused here.
> 
> ...


Hi nishantpatil

It is hard to understand your question first of all but I will try my best to answer it. 

I believe that you will need your degree assessed as a systems administrator to apply for nsw state sponsorship. You CANNOT apply it with network and system eng. 

I know that both occupations has almost same job description but it does not work in that way. As NSW state migration website clearly states that "Your occupation must be listed on the NSW State Nominated Occupation List." 

I suggest you to have a chat with ACS and try to explain your case and I believe that they will consider changing it from network eng to system admin but it will cost you same amount of fees for sure. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a bit confused here.
> 
> ...



Did you specify to ACS that you want to be assessed for 262113?
If yes, then you can appeal. It's their mistake


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a bit confused here.
> 
> ...


If your ACS assessment is not older than 60 days, you can lodge a review application. It will cost you about 325 AUD or so, and after 6 days (mine took 6 days) you will have a second assessment. Both assessments will remain active.

I did the same, and now I have 263111, and 262113.

However, If you have been specified your desired occupation as 262113, and they have changed it, you should appeal.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

akhash said:


> Good news.... Received 190 invite today through email from skillselect based on the NSW SS points. :clap2:
> 
> Haven't receive any papers from NSW yet. I will update the sheet shortly.


wowwww so basically 4 weeks after getting your ack email from NSW you got your INVITE!!!! bloody hell!!!!


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know what's happening with my application. I got approval letter dated 16th Jan, but after almost a month still no invite. I have mailed them thrice, called them 3-4 times. Still nothing.

The only response I got for all my emails was "Email received", that's it.

Don't know what to do. Any suggestions guys?

Thanks

-hamster


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

hamster said:


> I don't know what's happening with my application. I got approval letter dated 16th Jan, but after almost a month still no invite. I have mailed them thrice, called them 3-4 times. Still nothing.
> 
> The only response I got for all my emails was "Email received", that's it.
> 
> ...



oh man!! that is ****ty!!!! Idk what's going on with them! but they need to hurry up and send the ack emails and invites out!

i guess wait till 16th of feb and HOPE that you do get your invite!!!!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hamster said:


> I don't know what's happening with my application. I got approval letter dated 16th Jan, but after almost a month still no invite. I have mailed them thrice, called them 3-4 times. Still nothing.
> 
> The only response I got for all my emails was "Email received", that's it.
> 
> ...


Not having EOI invite is no different than "still" waiting for approval because someone can take your slot and fill the quota...

did you provide them EOI number upon application for NSW SS?

call them persistently..


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

hamster said:


> I don't know what's happening with my application. I got approval letter dated 16th Jan, but after almost a month still no invite. I have mailed them thrice, called them 3-4 times. Still nothing.
> 
> The only response I got for all my emails was "Email received", that's it.
> 
> ...


someone mentioned in the forum that now it takes 4 weeks after ack to get the invite. not sure if thats true. but this is very depressing


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Not having EOI invite is no different than "still" waiting for approval because someone can take your slot and fill the quota...
> 
> did you provide them EOI number upon application for NSW SS?
> 
> call them persistently..


I know, its pretty much the same thing. I had provided EOI number with my original application, then e-mailed them thrice, still no luck. 

Its a chaos out there. Will call them again today.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I have got a +ve Assessment from ACS for 263111 - Computer Network and System Eng. 

I am a bit confused since I beeing going through Sate Sites to find more information and happen to see ANZSOC 263111 is applicable/elegible only with Victoria. I dont find 263111 under any other state under Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa Eligible Skills List. By right 263111 should be listed under state skill requirements (if any).

Or in other words, with Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 +ve assessed by ACS, which state sponsorship am I eligible to apply. 
M more incline towards Queensland and NSW. 
please put some lights here.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a +ve Assessment from ACS for 263111 - Computer Network and System Eng.
> 
> ...




i think your job code is in SOL 1 so you can easily go for 189 visa, with which you can work anywhere in aust.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*EOI - State selection*

Hello Friends,

Like many people, am also eagerly waiting for the approval , received my ack on Jan 17th. 

Yesterday, i emailed my EOI number to NSW, i didn't mention it in my application. 
Under in which state client is interested to migrate - I have selected "ANY"

Now, will it affect my approval in anyway. I know SA had a specific requirement that you must have selected only SA as your preferred state, else you may get rejected.

I am confused now, should i modify or not. Pls help.

Thanks


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> i think your job code is in SOL 1 so you can easily go for 189 visa, with which you can work anywhere in aust.


Wonderful!!
Yes SOL-1 is 236111.
But, with 189 which i believe is Independent Skilled takes longer time to approve visa than state sponsorship (subclass 190) ...
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Wonderful!!
> Yes SOL-1 is 236111.
> But, with 189 which i believe is Independent Skilled takes longer time to approve visa than state sponsorship (subclass 190) ...
> Correct me if I am wrong.


hey ur mistaken. 189 is much quicker. go for it!!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> hey ur mistaken. 189 is much quicker. go for it!!


Then in that case how would I understand my IELTS requirement. I mean I understand few states accept 6 in each and few accept only if more than 7 in each band. 

Like, If i get 6 in each band in IELTS then which state I need to apply. Is there any option in EOI to choose as entire Australia.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Then in that case how would I understand my IELTS requirement. I mean I understand few states accept 6 in each and few accept only if more than 7 in each band.
> 
> Like, If i get 6 in each band in IELTS then which state I need to apply. Is there any option in EOI to choose as entire Australia.


you need to get 60 points whichever way you get them. if u get 7 each in IELTS then you get 10 points. n other things are your age, your experience. if total is 60 then i think there should be no problem.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any good news guys ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Any good news guys ?


Raghlan, It seems I will be getting approval after you got it, considering the sequence of file nos.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Raghlan, It seems I will be getting approval after you got it, considering the sequence of file nos.


Yes, if it is as per file sequence, but not sure buddy, anything may happen 

I send them an email asking for status as its almost 13 weeks now.. not sure if am goona get a response 

Hope for the best..

Instead of this frustrating times, I should have planned other alternatives.

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yes, if it is as per file sequence, but not sure buddy, anything may happen
> 
> I send them an email asking for status as its almost 13 weeks now.. not sure if am goona get a response
> 
> ...


Yeah, unexpected can happen as per the trends, I have already mailed lily cheng, as my 14 weeks are over, but have not received any response yet. I have only two alternatives1: get 7 each in ielts 2: if my wife gets 6 each than I can claim her points, but than also I need to wait for 4 weeks for her ACS.

Let's hope and get SS from NSW to avoid further delays and wastage of money.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yeah, unexpected can happen as per the trends, I have already mailed lily cheng, as my 14 weeks are over, but have not received any response yet. I have only two alternatives1: get 7 each in ielts 2: if my wife gets 6 each than I can claim her points, but than also I need to wait for 4 weeks for her ACS.
> 
> Let's hope and get SS from NSW to avoid further delays and wastage of money.


Lets go for IELTS or trying to claim your spouse points... Better to have more chance mate! But anyway all the best for NSW SS... Hope you will get it soon.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yeah, unexpected can happen as per the trends, I have already mailed lily cheng, as my 14 weeks are over, but have not received any response yet. I have only two alternatives1: get 7 each in ielts 2: if my wife gets 6 each than I can claim her points, but than also I need to wait for 4 weeks for her ACS.
> 
> Let's hope and get SS from NSW to avoid further delays and wastage of money.


Am too on the same boat, I will wait till March 1st week, if I dont hear any thing from NSW, I will start to process ACS for my wife. :ranger:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Am too on the same boat, I will wait till March 1st week, if I dont hear any thing from NSW, I will start to process ACS for my wife. :ranger:


Hmm, seems to be a good plan, but we need to make sure that spouse get's 6 each, then only we can avail her 5 points.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hmm, seems to be a good plan, but we need to make sure that spouse get's 6 each, then only we can avail her 5 points.


scoring 6 points will be pretty easy, so we dont have to worry about that, only thing need to be trained will be on pattern and types of questions..

Lets hope to get 190 invitation before this month end..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hmm, seems to be a good plan, but we need to make sure that spouse get's 6 each, then only we can avail her 5 points.


Guys u r thinking for an alternative plan which is very good. But keep in mind that, CO allocation time for 189 is 10 weeks and visa grant time is 1 year. Whereas for 190, it is 5 weeks and 6 months respectively. So, I think it would be better to keep faith on NSW if you want a quick grant as u have already got ack. and its just a matter of time to receive ur approval.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Guys :focus:

Queue is moving.....

I can see one more acknowledgement today ....of Singh in excel sheet.....

Doc submitted : 16 Nov

Congrats @Singh


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> scoring 6 points will be pretty easy, so we dont have to worry about that, only thing need to be trained will be on pattern and types of questions..
> 
> Lets hope to get 190 invitation before this month end..


Anyhow, spouse need to appear for ielts, if she gets 6 each then I will claim her 5 points. However, I am gone wait till lst week of march.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have one query regrading NSW SS. As I can see there is a long waiting list of application and they are mainly System Admin. I have a query if any one can answer it would be really helpful form me. My question is is NSW is accessing the application on receiving date only ? or they are accessing on occupation ? I know people with SOL list can apply only . Are other applicants getting faster replies as their applications are fewer than SA

Please help me as I am planning to apply to SS soon 

Thanks


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

check here NSW190 poster

NSW State Sponsorship subclass 190 - Page 3

submitted docs on nov 19 and got his ack email TODAY!!!!!!

i submitted mine nov 20 so i should be getting mine soon also!!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

But I also have a 489 invite for ORANA NSW!!!! I emailed them my resume/UK passport and ACS skills assessment and they replied following evening with an invite for 489 visa in Orana.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> But I also have a 489 invite for ORANA NSW!!!! I emailed them my resume/UK passport and ACS skills assessment and they replied following evening with an invite for 489 visa in Orana.


so they prioritize 489 than 190? will you go that route?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> check here NSW190 poster
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship subclass 190 - Page 3
> 
> ...




Hi Bubbe....

Hope for positive ....news by this weekend....
Please ask that guy (19 Nov) to put details in excel sheet...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> so they prioritize 489 than 190? will you go that route?


in the DIAC's priority list regional sponsored comes before state nominated. but not sure it's applicable for state nomination as well.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Any ACK or Approval today??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

nothing at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebody has again messed up with the spreadsheet


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Any ACK or Approval today??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi floatingab, 
Did you get ack already? I can see a file no with your name in the spreadsheet, but no ack date. 
Pls clarify this.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

*I called today*

The lady said that the files starting with number 265 are not being assessed yet but they are being processed. I presume that she meant that my file is still in a queue. 

It is seriously something to worry about.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> The lady said that the files starting with number 265 are not being assessed yet but they are being processed. I presume that she meant that my file is still in a queue.
> 
> It is seriously something to worry about.


I don't think so we need to worry about anything, as we have not provided them any false information or fake document. It could be there process to first process and then assess for approval.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't think so we need to worry about anything, as we have not provided them any false information or fake document. It could be there process to first process and then assess for approval.


So our assumption about file number is correct then 

Wll hope to get invitation before march 1st week


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry, I meant progressed not processed. Maybe they are following a queue according to file numbers or something else. She has also said that" it may take 2 weeks or 3 weeks or 4 weeks ". 

I am worried about this because I am a recent graduate and all IT employers require reasidency proof. I do not have any IT work experience like most of you. I urge everyone to please stay in contact with the department so that they realise that it has been a long wait.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I called them now, one person receive my call and verified my file status, he said its under assessment, then I asked for approx time to expect outcome - he said in next two months from now 

Am not sure if he mentioned that time frame to lower my curiosity / expectation day by day .. 

However, If any of you have plan to make a move by May end and waiting for Invitation, its better to prepare ourselves wrt interview prepration, certifications and other asset related tasks. b/c we will not have time to do all these by the time we have our Visa..

All d best


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hi floatingab,
> Did you get ack already? I can see a file no with your name in the spreadsheet, but no ack date.
> Pls clarify this.


I had the correct information on the spreedsheet for a while and then I assume someone messed up the information. I have correct that now


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Sorry, I meant progressed not processed. Maybe they are following a queue according to file numbers or something else. She has also said that" it may take 2 weeks or 3 weeks or 4 weeks ".
> 
> I am worried about this because I am a recent graduate and all IT employers require reasidency proof. I do not have any IT work experience like most of you. I urge everyone to please stay in contact with the department so that they realise that it has been a long wait.


I am strongly agree that we need to let them aware the current situation especially no the timeframe is too loomy and we could not see the end of waiting.....

It is not right to keep changing the timeframe and not fair as well


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I also received reply to my email. I emailed them that i have a got a job offer in Sydney but they want to know the timeframe of my NSW ss. 

The department has replied its set message that no additional priority will be given to applicants. The current processing time is 12-14 weeks. What to do now ? I should look for IELTS dates now.. to score 8 each maybe.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I also received reply to my email. I emailed them that i have a got a job offer in Sydney but they want to know the timeframe of my NSW ss.
> 
> The department has replied its set message that no additional priority will be given to applicants. The current processing time is 12-14 weeks. What to do now ? I should look for IELTS dates now.. to score 8 each maybe.


I totally understand you as I have the similar situation, but they won't buy it anyway!!!!!

BTW when did your application got received?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

They received it on 5th November and yours ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm starting to lose my nerves with all this waiting. do you think they are regulating the approvals or might be their quota is already reached?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> I'm starting to lose my nerves with all this waiting. do you think they are regulating the approvals or might be their quota is already reached?


I believe, the moment they reach their quota, they will update their website immediately to avoid ppl sending more applications..

But I think they will stop accepting application from March end and will send approvals till June end


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Goran said:


> I'm starting to lose my nerves with all this waiting. do you think they are regulating the approvals or might be their quota is already reached?


I don't think that it is a quota issue. They have tons of waiting applications received in November and December. Furthermore, in their latest (from February) list all the occupations still exist. The only reasonable explanation could be that NSW are far from the quota, and they have lack of resources to proceed all these tons of applications.

So mates, being patient is the only way.
And one more time: *please stop calling and emailing them!* They are wasting their staff to answer you, rather than process applications.

And finally, you all are expecting *an invite*, right?
Nobody has the right to insists for an invite! 

Bear in mind the above, the next time when you decide to angrily call them!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

In the beginning, everyone was thinking that the NSW will send approvals quickly but they proved everyone wrong. I don't know what to say, I am worried already.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> So our assumption about file number is correct then
> 
> Wll hope to get invitation before march 1st week


and that's like 4 months since you applied?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

how come those who are applying for NSW sponsorship are mainly employed as System Admin/Soft Engineer/IT related jobs only? Dont why have anyone who is working as a Civil/Mechanical/Electrical Engineer?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> how come those who are applying for NSW sponsorship are mainly employed as System Admin/Soft Engineer/IT related jobs only? Dont why have anyone who is working as a Civil/Mechanical/Electrical Engineer?


In the google sheet there are couple of electrical and civil engineers, but much less then ICT professionals. and Mechanical engineers are out of NSW's demand list.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> But I also have a 489 invite for ORANA NSW!!!! I emailed them my resume/UK passport and ACS skills assessment and they replied following evening with an invite for 489 visa in Orana.


do you think would you be taking the invitation from Orana or would you still wait for NSW sponsorship? How long do you have to decide as I think Orana might have given some date to let them know. Also, I think you might have spent $770 for the application for Orana as well. Though 489 is not PR so maybe thats the reason which might be holding you?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> In the google sheet there are couple of electrical and civil engineers, but much less then ICT professionals. and Mechanical engineers are out of NSW's demand list.


civil engineer here!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Could any one please confirm if the Test Reference number to be filled in EOI is written as 12AU006344TAxxxG ( Test report number)? Please respond as soon as possible!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Could any one please confirm if the Test Reference number to be filled in EOI is written as 12AU006344TAxxxG ( Test report number)? Please respond as soon as possible!!


Yes u have to fill TRF no as u have mentioned in the EOI.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Nothing happening ???!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Nothing happening ???!!!


LOL nope!!! still nothing!!!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> LOL nope!!! still nothing!!!


Hello Bubbe..
In excel sheet , you have mentioned ....Document submitted date or Documents received data by Trade office...if it is submitted date then please change it to Document received date by NSW office.Submitted date is meant only till the time one don't know about Documents received date in office.

Thanks


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

*Finally I got it.*

I got invited finally (Developer Progrmmamer 6th, Dec).
Yes, it was not an easy game to wait 100 days (or little bit more). 

I was told from my agent all of his clients including me has all been invited. 
And he added that part of them who submitted doc. a week before me got invited 4 weeks earlier than me. ;-(

It seems to me there were a bottle neck at the beginning of NSW's encouragement.

Anyhow I wish all of you should have no worries.
And thanks a lot for all of postings on this forum.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Belgio said:


> I got invited finally (Developer Progrmmamer 6th, Dec).
> Yes, it was not an easy game to wait 100 days (or little bit more).
> 
> I was told from my agent all of his clients including me has all been invited.
> ...



Hello Beligo,
Congratulation to you :clap2::clap2::clap2:

you have written here 6 dec , but in excel sheet , it is written as 5 nov , which is correct ?



Please update your information in excel sheet too...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Belgio said:


> I got invited finally (Developer Progrmmamer 6th, Dec).
> Yes, it was not an easy game to wait 100 days (or little bit more).
> 
> I was told from my agent all of his clients including me has all been invited.
> ...


Hello Belio,
Thank you for sharing your good news with us. it is after 2 days, we got something positive from the sheet.

Congratulation !:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Can you please tell us that you got the invitation on the same day or you still waiting for that?

Regards,
5h31kh


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I got tired of this waiting game. 

I'm starting to lose interest.


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Beligo,
> Congratulation to you :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> you have written here 6 dec , but in excel sheet , it is written as 5 nov , which is correct ?
> ...


Sorry for confusing you. but understand me it's quite a long ago. ; -(

Doc. Rec. 6 / Nov
Ack. Dat 5/ Dec


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

Goran said:


> I got tired of this waiting game.
> 
> I'm starting to lose interest.


Goran, Just wait only one week more. 
I bet you will get it by end of next month. 

Cheers.


----------



## Belgio (Nov 1, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hello Belio,
> Thank you for sharing your good news with us. it is after 2 days, we got something positive from the sheet.
> 
> Congratulation !:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> ...


I got it thorough the skill select corresponce. message. 
Offline document has not been reached yet. 

would it be an answer for you?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Mates,

As I have said it few times before, don't loose your hope and just keep waiting.
The time of the year in which we all have choosen to apply is causing these troubles.

Take a look at the following post:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-recruitment-season-australia.html#post578838

It is obvious, that at this time of the year all in Australia is slow


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

do you think is it a good idea to apply for State Regional Sponsorship (489 Visa)?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally got the invitation :clap2:. 

After 6 calls and bunch of emails, I managed to receive a invite, exactly after one month of application approval.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Belgio said:


> Goran, Just wait only one week more.
> I bet you will get it by end of next month.
> 
> Cheers.


end of next month??? wow!

i cannot, i halt my plans for a month vacation on my country because of this.. i think i have to go on a month vacation starting next week, cant wait for NSW nomination forever!


----------



## Heavitsalt (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi I am new on this forum also apply nsw sponser on 9/11/12 received ack on 25/1/13 waiting for approval so tired now


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Goran said:


> end of next month??? wow!
> 
> i cannot, i halt my plans for a month vacation on my country because of this.. i think i have to go on a month vacation starting next week, cant wait for NSW nomination forever!



Well Goran,
After reading your time line , i guess...you might receive with in next week itself..so better stick to your older decision ...not to go on vacation....


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally got the invitation :clap2:.
> 
> After 6 calls and bunch of emails, I managed to receive a invite, exactly after one month of application approval.


finally!!!! congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> do you think is it a good idea to apply for State Regional Sponsorship (489 Visa)?


Orana is only available for 489 for Systems administrator, I emailed Orana my resume, ACS letter and copy of my degree and they invited me to appy for 489 visa. but according to my brother, orana is no ones land, there's nothing there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Orana is only available for 489 for Systems administrator, I emailed Orana my resume, ACS letter and copy of my degree and they invited me to appy for 489 visa. but according to my brother, orana is no ones land, there's nothing there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what do you think about Murray and Northern Inland?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> finally!!!! congrats!!!!!!!


Thanks mate!!

Good luck!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Goran said:


> end of next month??? wow!
> 
> i cannot, i halt my plans for a month vacation on my country because of this.. i think i have to go on a month vacation starting next week, cant wait for NSW nomination forever!


I totally understand that!!!! I also got plan for a period of leave and then transfered the ownership of my accommodation, and I am facing kicked out from my current place.......


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Orana is only available for 489 for Systems administrator, I emailed Orana my resume, ACS letter and copy of my degree and they invited me to appy for 489 visa. but according to my brother, orana is no ones land, there's nothing there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It will only give you additional 5 points, is 489 visa processed faster???

@Guys
Do you think it's a strategy of NSW to delay SysAdmin applications so that we will resort to 489?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally got the invitation :clap2:.
> 
> After 6 calls and bunch of emails, I managed to receive a invite, exactly after one month of application approval.


congrats hamster 

keep in touch


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sas & Kamran9Haider,

Could you plz update your file number in our excel sheet ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats and all d best to all good news today. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> what do you think about Murray and Northern Inland?


For sys admin occupation Murray and NI are not open for 489, only currently Orana is!!!

check here

w.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Revised-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-20130206.pdf


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally got the invitation :clap2:.
> 
> After 6 calls and bunch of emails, I managed to receive a invite, exactly after one month of application approval.


hey hamster, CONGRATULATIONS mate, all the best.

il be pestering you with more questions  , cos we on the same boat


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> end of next month??? wow!
> 
> i cannot, i halt my plans for a month vacation on my country because of this.. i think i have to go on a month vacation starting next week, cant wait for NSW nomination forever!



hey goran i think he meant end of this month lol


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> congrats hamster
> 
> keep in touch


Thanks mate!!


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> hey hamster, CONGRATULATIONS mate, all the best.
> 
> il be pestering you with more questions  , cos we on the same boat


Thanks mate!!

No prob with the questions, this what this forum is all about


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> Orana is only available for 489 for Systems administrator, I emailed Orana my resume, ACS letter and copy of my degree and they invited me to appy for 489 visa. but according to my brother, orana is no ones land, there's nothing there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Bubbe,

I live in Sydney. I have been to Dubbo which is a city belongs to Orana region. To be honest it is such a beautiful city. Comparing to Sydney it is very low population up there, ( sydney is such a busy and hectic city) but still they have all the facilities and there are many development running on. The good thing is you can buy a modern luxurious house for cheaper price from there and in sydney you can only buy a two bedroom or 1 bedroom apartment with that money. But the worse part is the weather , in winter it is extremely cold up in orana and in summer it is very hot. But after all it is very beautiful calm and quiet country side region. I just wanted to share my experience with you


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

hamster said:


> Finally got the invitation :clap2:.
> 
> After 6 calls and bunch of emails, I managed to receive a invite, exactly after one month of application approval.


hey hamster,

Congratulations! All the best. Cheers...............


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi Bubbe,
> 
> I live in Sydney. I have been to Dubbo which is a city belongs to Orana region. To be honest it is such a beautiful city. Comparing to Sydney it is very low population up there, ( sydney is such a busy and hectic city) but still they have all the facilities and there are many development running on. The good thing is you can buy a modern luxurious house for cheaper price from there and in sydney you can only buy a two bedroom or 1 bedroom apartment with that money. But the worse part is the weather , in winter it is extremely cold up in orana and in summer it is very hot. But after all it is very beautiful calm and quiet country side region. I just wanted to share my experience with you


Hi Harshi,

Can you share your idea on the below:

What is the cost of living for a Bachelor there?
Can we work on atemproary job for time being to feed us until we attend interview and get a job on the nominated occupation[for 1-3 months]
Any job consultancies for IT Jobs?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Reminder, was that you whom they called about a month ago asking for some document ??


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> Hi Harshi,
> 
> Can you share your idea on the below:
> 
> ...


Hi Arun,

You can rent a room in a share house around $ 120 per week (including electricity and water bills), but it depends. You can find a cheaper accommodation than that. You can search accommodation on Gumtree.com.au 
Yes you can do temporary jobs, but if you got friends in here it would be much easier to find a temporary job faster. For professional job search just go to seek.com.au


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Rupinder, was that you who had a call from the state asking for a missing document or was it someone else ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

still no ack email for me.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i tried calling them just now 11AM Sydney time and no one is answering! ugh


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Got acknowledgement today. 

Applied on 16th. File 13/1xx


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> Got acknowledgement today.
> 
> Applied on 16th. File 13/1xx


Good on ya mate...!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Any Approval for today?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Got acknowledgement today.
> 
> Applied on 16th. File 13/1xx


Congratulation mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Good on ya mate...!


Thanks Harshij. Wait begins now!!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks sheikh!! 
Real wait begins now!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

reply from NSW when i emailed them

NSW is currently receipting applications received in the first 2 weeks in November and current receipting time frame is at least 12 weeks. 

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Rupinder, was that you who had a call from the state asking for a missing document or was it someone else ?


No, not from me.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Friends 
What about occupation ceilings or NSW planning quota for 2613 ?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> still no ack email for me.


I am sure you will get it soon.. Just 1 or may be 2 more weeks mate..  relaxxxx..


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, am new to this tread. Jus launched EOI & still long way to get invitation....


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi folks,

I need one clarification if any one can help.

My occupation is from SOL 1 as Electrical Engineer 233311, however, my wife's occupation is from Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) as University Tutor 242112.

My question is that, if both of us get assessed by the relevant assessing authorities, would we be able to apply for subclass 189, or should we go for subclass 190.

Thanks.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

liverpoolfcp said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need one clarification if any one can help.
> 
> ...


As per my understanding, for claiming the 5 points for partner's skills, both should be in the same occupation list.

In your case as your wife's occuption is not in SOL but only in CSOL, you can not claim 5 points for her occupation if you are applying for 189 visa.

But if you are applying for 190 visa, yes, you can claim extra 5 points for partner skills along with the 5 extra points from state sponsorship.

Hope this will help!!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I received a call on last Friday morning asking for a missing document. I have emailed them marking the caller's name as subject. Hope everything is fine!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I received a call on last Friday morning asking for a missing document. I have emailed them marking the caller's name as subject. Hope everything is fine!!


Hi apurvwalia, everything wll be fine, dont worry..what's the name of person who called you ? And can you provide some info on which doc you missed ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any ack/ approval / recent news from nsw??

Waiting is increasing my frustration day by day


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi apurvwalia, everything wll be fine, dont worry..what's the name of person who called you ? And can you provide some info on which doc you missed ?


A lady named Diana called me because she could not find my skill assessment in the folder. All my agents fault. I dont trust agents anymore. Hopefully Diana approves my file. By the way, I have a query ,I was asked to email and bizmigration... Did she mean bizmigration nsw email not bizmigration diac ... ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> A lady named Diana called me because she could not find my skill assessment in the folder. All my agents fault. I dont trust agents anymore. Hopefully Diana approves my file. By the way, I have a query ,I was asked to email and bizmigration... Did she mean bizmigration nsw email not bizmigration diac ... ?


You can send to both of the ID's below, both belongs to NSW but different department I believe.

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmm, I dint know about thia first one. Thank you. I have sent the email with an apology to this email too. Waiting for their reply now. Thank you rahglan.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hmm, I dint know about thia first one. Thank you. I have sent the email with an apology to this email too. Waiting for their reply now. Thank you rahglan.


Its okay mate.. Good Luck


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys

Good news for today is I got acknowledgment from NSW just now.

Documents received by them 21 Nov 2012.

Another wait begins now 

I have updated my details in sheet aswell.

Thanks


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Good news for today is I got acknowledgment from NSW just now.
> 
> ...



Congratulations sweethina99 
Crossed first hurdle successfully :clap2:


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Good news for today is I got acknowledgment from NSW just now.
> 
> ...


Oh well, Congrats sweethina99.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations sweethina99
> Crossed first hurdle successfully :clap2:



Hi Hina,
Congratulations to you...to get acknowledgement....
I can see the date mentioned in excel sheet by you is 19th of Nov ...anywaz....my documents also received by Trade office on 21st of November ...but still i dont have any hear from them till now.....


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Why no approvals recently???!!!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Why no approvals recently???!!!


I think same as this month, there will be many approvals on first week of March!!!


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> I think same as this month, there will be many approvals on first week of March!!!


Where did you heard about that??


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Folks

One of my friend got ACK today. His docs reached NSW on Nov 16th.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

pradinlr said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> One of my friend got ACK today. His docs reached NSW on Nov 16th.


I can see from the sheet that even 20th Nov applications got ack now. hope for the best for Dec and Jan applicants.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I can see from the sheet that even 20th Nov applications got ack now. hope for the best for Dec and Jan applicants.


No. I sent mine Nov 20 and still nothing


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I'm always checking my junk mail folder and NOTHING. I even added the NSW email address to my safe list and still nothing.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I'm always checking my junk mail folder and NOTHING. I even added the NSW email address to my safe list and still nothing.


Tomorrow mate,
What about me? WHOOOLE month after you?
If you would have got ack tomorrow, I would have it 3 months after you.
This is the speed, all Australia is moving slow between Nov - Feb.

For instance, my ACS asessment was ready in 25 days (Sept - Oct).
Now, I've heard that ACS assessment takes from Nov to Feb as well.

However, tomorrow is your day !


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Tomorrow mate,
> What about me? WHOOOLE month after you?
> If you would have got ack tomorrow, I would have it 3 months after you.
> This is the speed, all Australia is moving slow between Nov - Feb.
> ...


ACS??? when i submitted my ACS in August last year, with Agent, it took just 4 weeks for the result....


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> ACS??? when i submitted my ACS in August last year, with Agent, it took just 4 weeks for the result....


yes, take a look at the following thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-274.html

everything is going slowly at this time of the year, obviously.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Hina,
> Congratulations to you...to get acknowledgement....
> I can see the date mentioned in excel sheet by you is 19th of Nov ...anywaz....my documents also received by Trade office on 21st of November ...but still i dont have any hear from them till now.....


Thanks all of you.

Yes according to me the docs were received on 20th by they acknowledged them on 21st Nov

Rest of you dont worry hopefully all of ur acknowledgements are on their way


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Thanks all of you.
> 
> Yes according to me the docs were received on 20th by they acknowledged them on 21st Nov
> 
> Rest of you dont worry hopefully all of ur acknowledgements are on their way


when did you actually mail in your application?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

my application was delivered by aus post on November 23.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> my application was delivered by aus post on November 23.


if it was delivered on 23rd then they mostly start working the next day, thats 24th for you. but 12 weeks are over even with that date right?


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> No, not from me.


Hi rupinder,

I, almost daily, check xl sheet and wishing yr name in green line, but unfortunately not. Wht cld be the reason as i cld see many who applied after u got approval. Any idea. ? Share ur experiance.

Thanks


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> if it was delivered on 23rd then they mostly start working the next day, thats 24th for you. but 12 weeks are over even with that date right?


yes past the 12th week mark already!!!! I need to get ack email at least before END OF FEBRUARY!!!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi rupinder,
> 
> I, almost daily, check xl sheet and wishing yr name in green line, but unfortunately not. Wht cld be the reason as i cld see many who applied after u got approval. Any idea. ? Share ur experiance.
> 
> Thanks


My view, 

I strongly believe it's bc of file number, rupinder and me were discussing about this some time before and came to an idea that files are processed as per file number and moreover nsw responded to one of our forum member that they have not started to access file number from 2650 not sure what's happening there


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

raghalan said:


> My view,
> 
> I strongly believe it's bc of file number, rupinder and me were discussing about this some time before and came to an idea that files are processed as per file number and moreover nsw responded to one of our forum member that they have not started to access file number from 2650 not sure what's happening there


You r rite, wht abt us we applied on feb


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello friends !

Received acknowledgement today..... 

now wait begins......

but one thing , i m unable to understand file number ....there is only one number given like 13/XXX . is it file number ?


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

sandeep2202 said:


> As per my understanding, for claiming the 5 points for partner's skills, both should be in the same occupation list.
> 
> In your case as your wife's occuption is not in SOL but only in CSOL, you can not claim 5 points for her occupation if you are applying for 189 visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your answer sandeep.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello friends !
> 
> Received acknowledgement today.....
> 
> ...


yes, that is the file number. not sure on the wait from ack email to approval????


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

*Application process*

Hi all, 

I am wondering, is NSW assessing application base on only date ? or they are assessing application base on date and occupation list. For example, As we can clearly see from list, we have more SA than Accountants. 

My question is will it take more time to assess SA application because they have more application and Accountants will get ack/approval/invitation earlier because (I am assuming ) they have less application ? 

Please help me regarding to this.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering, is NSW assessing application base on only date ? or they are assessing application base on date and occupation list. For example, As we can clearly see from list, we have more SA than Accountants.
> 
> ...


I think they are processing on first come, first served basis.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> You r rite, wht abt us we applied on feb


This is how I will see, we guys applied on Nov, and its almost 4 months now still waiting for approval.

So, plainly calculate 4 months Max, So June end. keep that in your mind and concentrate on your migration works, like Interview preparation, certifications, etc.

For sure, you will get sponsorship, no doubt b.c every one here paid money and so would have submitted all valid docs. SS is purely based on Valid documents

All the above are based on my exp, I wasted 3 months of my precious time waiting, waiting with so much of expectation which did not favor me except time pass. That does not means that am not expecting my approval soon, only thing I have changed my expectation level from 10 to 1 and concentrating on other stuffs to reduce my frustration daily. 

Good Luck. :ranger:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello friends !
> 
> Received acknowledgement today.....
> 
> ...


Congrats Sachdevar, Good Luck 

Yes, thats the file number, also, please update full file number except 'X' for your last digit. this will help us to know where we stand in our Q.. 

All d best


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

What kind of interview Is everyone talking about ?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> What kind of interview Is everyone talking about ?


Job interviews. 
I already started applying and been to few as well.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> Job interviews.
> I already started applying and been to few as well.


HI, 

I case of Job application , what sort of document u will provide if a company or agency ask u abt u r residency ?

isn't it hard to find a job in case u r not a permanent resident and u r u r not in Sydney ? 

I am sure that, the main question would be why u are relocating ?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Job interviews.
> I already started applying and been to few as well.


Hey Max, Where did you apply and how did you attend ? can you elaborate a bit on this please. Thanks..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi rupinder,
> 
> I, almost daily, check xl sheet and wishing yr name in green line, but unfortunately not. Wht cld be the reason as i cld see many who applied after u got approval. Any idea. ? Share ur experiance.
> 
> Thanks


If you analyze the sheet, and sort it for software engineers and then file no, you will see that I will be getting approval after raghlan gets it, they are processing the applications based upon file no they have allocated to us. However, I have mailed them but have not replied me yet, will share the information when I get any updates.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> If you analyze the sheet, and sort it for software engineers and then file no, you will see that I will be getting approval after raghlan gets it, they are processing the applications based upon file no they have allocated to us. However, I have mailed them but have not replied me yet, will share the information when I get any updates.


But its very clueless on what basis they allocate file number, b.c few application after Nov 5th got file number starting from 24 and they got their approvals..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> But its very clueless on what basis they allocate file number, b.c few application after Nov 5th got file number starting from 24 and they got their approvals..


I guess they consider your experience and IELTS score.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I doubt if they consider IELTS for allocating file numbers.

anyway, I agree with raghlan . we should spend time in job applications. Could anyone please advise on this as I am a recent graduate and dont have any experience... That would be much appreciated.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

I called NSW now, every time I call, same person attends my call 

He spoke very well and as usual he told me that my application is under assessment and I may get outcome in a weeks time, but he said he cannot guarantee the same and asked me to call by March mid to find more update. 

Also, he mentioned that they have to start Dec applications ASAP so they are trying their level best to complete Nov application AQAP.

:ranger:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I called NSW now, every time I call, same person attends my call
> 
> He spoke very well and as usual he told me that my application is under assessment and I may get outcome in a weeks time, but he said he cannot guarantee the same and asked me to call by March mid to find more update.
> 
> ...


Nov and Dec applications and what about Oct applications. Those who applied for 190 will have priority over 189 as we come under category 3 and 189 comes under category 4. It's just that we should get invite.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I called NSW now, every time I call, same person attends my call
> 
> He spoke very well and as usual he told me that my application is under assessment and I may get outcome in a weeks time, but he said he cannot guarantee the same and asked me to call by March mid to find more update.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

what does he mean in a weeks time, this week or next week???


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

His name is Andrew


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> what does he mean in a weeks time, this week or next week???


By next week, but that's not goona happen which every one knows.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

raghalan said:


> By next week, but that's not goona happen which every one knows.


Hey Rak, what do you mean that's not goona to happen after you gave us hope???!!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hey Rak, what do you mean that's not goona to happen after you gave us hope???!!!


Hey sorry if that statement meant differently, what I meant was, whatever they say over the phone / mention in their email response.. its not goona happen.. 

So, we have to keep our hope and concentrate on other things as I have mentioned before.. 

Good Luck


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

what's wrong with them?! I'm approaching my 4th month of waiting


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Goran said:


> what's wrong with them?! I'm approaching my 4th month of waiting


They are not even responding to e-mails. I also completed 3 months and 3 weeks.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Alright.. So there are so many questions about jobs and questions in interviews!
I can't quote all of them and decided to write a general reply.

1) Get in touch with job/placement agencies. If you have a talent and right attitude towards work than there won’t be any problem and they are pretty cool in terms of forwarding your resumes to their clients. (Sorry I can't share their names)

2) Cover Letter: "No cover letter, No response" . Most important thing. Majority of us forget to attach cover letter or just attach a generic cover letter. Guys, it’s NOT going to work.. Trust me. You have to spend some time on writing specific and effective cover letter. It’s not all about resume. These days’ people don't have time to look into resumes and find out who is best candidate! So cover letter is your key.

2.1) When you write your cover letter and explain something please apply STAR methodology. It worked for me all the time. (Google STAR methodology). If Job Description on website says that you MUST have XYZ experience, you SHOULD NOT just write that "I am experienced in XYZ skill. " Trust me it won't work. Apply STAR and see the results. I know it is time consuming but it is better to spend time on writing specific cover letter and applying 3 jobs a day than submitting generic cover letter and applying 15 jobs! 

2.2) If you don't have a skill which they MUST require, I suggest, DON'T APPLY, move on. You should not write it on your CV or Cover Letter.

3) Career Objective : Apply KISS. Which is Keep It Short and Simple. I have seen people writing paragraphs in their objectives and using jargon in it. Please avoid it.

4) Do some research about company BEFORE you apply for a job. If they call you for an interview, you should have a knowledge about their clients, their mission, vision and most importantly WHAT CAN YOU OFFER THEM or why they hire YOU not someone else?

5) LANGUAGE and Appearance : Very Very important . Fluent English is MUST MUST.

6) Socialize : Not on Facebook but on LinkedIn. Find other professionals from your industry and engage with them. Find recruiters on LinkedIn and engage with them. (Please dont spam them for interviews but share general thoughts about your industry). It worked for me. 

I think this is it from my end; it all depends on where you apply and what sort person they are looking for. There is more on appearance, handshake, expressions, postures etc etc which you can find it on Google.
But again I encourage you all to spend some time on writing SPECIFIC cover letters and start applying. 

Okay.. I am starving now!! Likes please!!!!

Hope this helps… Cheers….


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey sorry if that statement meant differently, what I meant was, whatever they say over the phone / mention in their email response.. its not goona happen..
> 
> So, we have to keep our hope and concentrate on other things as I have mentioned before..
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks Raj, I am very stressfull and to be honest I do not have enough confidence as I do not have lots of work experience as you guys!!!
The truth is that if we have other ways around I do not need to buzz them all the time.


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> Alright.. So there are so many questions about jobs and questions in interviews!
> I can't quote all of them and decided to write a general reply.
> 
> 1) Get in touch with job/placement agencies. If you have a talent and right attitude towards work than there won’t be any problem and they are pretty cool in terms of forwarding your resumes to their clients. (Sorry I can't share their names)
> ...



Thanks for your insights max.

I would like to add a very important point regarding the jobs. 2 of my friends are currently in Sydney, working as Technology analyst in Rabo Bank. They told me a key fact about getting interview calls from employers in OZ, which is that you have to be physically present in OZ with an Australian phone number in order to receive the calls. Getting interview calls while staying out of Australia is highly unlikely, and even if you get a call, they would ask you to attend the interview session once you have entered in Australia.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

What about recent graduates ?? We don't have any experience and being in austalia, we have not done anh Internships like some students do in India


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

liverpoolfcp said:


> Thanks for your insights max.
> 
> I would like to add a very important point regarding the jobs. 2 of my friends are currently in Sydney, working as Technology analyst in Rabo Bank. They told me a key fact about getting interview calls from employers in OZ, which is that you have to be physically present in OZ with an Australian phone number in order to receive the calls. Getting interview calls while staying out of Australia is highly unlikely, and even if you get a call, they would ask you to attend the interview session once you have entered in Australia.


True.. :clap2: Location matters a lot. I think people who are in Australia shouldn't have this problem and they just need to clear phone screening which is a first round of interview for majority of companies in Australia.

Furthermore (IELTS term - "furthermore"!), guys please browse through this website if you are new to Australian job market..

CAREEREALISM | Career and Job Search Blog

and visit this link while you are unemployed!!
5 Things You Should Be Doing If You're Unemployed | CAREEREALISM

and this link to update your resume!
Resume Advice | CAREEREALISM

In short whole website has a great resources for graduates and people who are new to job market.

Other thing which I also suggest you to go through on Internet is about Australian Workplace Culture. It is so different than other countries I have been to. 

People from overseas find it hard sometimes to adjust in AWC. In interviews I have experienced that majority of questions were related to teamwork. One can work unsupervised and can produce great results but same person can find it hard to work in teams! I have seen multinational companies spending thousands of dollars on workshops just to improve their internal team spirit! So if you are a good team player and you can prove it by giving examples, you will have a more chance to secure offer to work..

I am starving again.. gotta go.. 

Cheers...


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> What about recent graduates ?? We don't have any experience and being in austalia, we have not done anh Internships like some students do in India


Okay, here is a TIP for you.

I can see from your signature that you are in Australia. 
We all know that SEEK is where you SEEK but it is important to know what should you SEEK on SEEK!  

If you are a graduate, you should use add "graduate" phrase in your keywords when you search. I just did search "graduate business analyst" and found 77 jobs for you!! Great isn't it?? I know that most of them wont be relating to IT because BA is a broad term, but there are few. Have a look.. 
SEEK - Job Search - Find jobs using multiple job search options

*Guys if you get bored of this job advices, please let me know and I won't make any suggestions. I am just trying to help others, because I know it is really hard to even get first interview call and almost impossible for graduates to crack it. So please let me know.
*
Cheers..


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> They are not even responding to e-mails. I also completed 3 months and 3 weeks.


Also, skillselect has not been updated with Jan State sponsorship details and occupation ceiling.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you think quota reached already that is why they are slowing the approvals?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Okay, here is a TIP for you.
> 
> I can see from your signature that you are in Australia.
> We all know that SEEK is where you SEEK but it is important to know what should you SEEK on SEEK!
> ...



Very gr8 Max, keep going  . Very useful information's

Do you have Australian Skype number to attend interviews ? have you attended any interview through webcam ? 

Good Luck


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Very gr8 Max, keep going  . Very useful information's
> 
> Do you have Australian Skype number to attend interviews ? have you attended any interview through webcam ?
> 
> Good Luck


I spent few hundred bucks for my flight tickets to Sydney! If anyone wants to try that please fly with Virgin Austalia or Qantas. Big No No to Tiger and Jetstar. Not reliable and it is not their fault. Those are budget airlines!! 

Out of those few interviews, with two companies I did Skype interview on second round. But to be honest, companies I applied for were multinational companies and had clients such as big bankers and big brands. It is pretty hard to get into those. So yeah on Skype interview, it was a video chat.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

still no ack email for me


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

did your ack email go into your JUNK mail folder? or because you ADDED the biz.migration email address to your contacts safe list.....it appeared in your main INBOX folder?!!?!?!?

I am using outlook/hotmail.com


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> did your ack email go into your JUNK mail folder? or because you ADDED the biz.migration email address to your contacts safe list.....it appeared in your main INBOX folder?!!?!?!?
> 
> I am using outlook/hotmail.com


bubbe: Ur docs received by NSW on 23 Nov, right? Till date 21st got ack. so ur turn is nearer.......most probably next week.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> bubbe: Ur docs received by NSW on 23 Nov, right? Till date 21st got ack. so ur turn is nearer.......most probably next week.


yes aus post delivered on the 23rd (mailed on Nov 20), 23rd is on SAT so yes I should receive ack email MONDAY!!!! I am hoping and praying and i I check my emails regularly!!!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Okay, here is a TIP for you.
> 
> I can see from your signature that you are in Australia.
> We all know that SEEK is where you SEEK but it is important to know what should you SEEK on SEEK!
> ...


Keep going. We have no other choice but wait so make this wait worth something. It's better than worrying.

I have applied for ba but they all require experience cuz business analyst is not a small position in Australia. They require at least 2 years experience which is impossible. For that reason,I have been applying for IT support roles and thinking to do a certificate after having PR. However, I have already done bachelor and master degree from Australian university only.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Goran said:


> Do you think quota reached already that is why they are slowing the approvals?


????????


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Do you think quota reached already that is why they are slowing the approvals?


No wayyy... the moment it reaches its quota, they will communicate to us, they wont keep us waiting so long. and more over, they have not updated their website yet, which means their req is still there..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

come on ack email?!!?!??!! where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> No wayyy... the moment it reaches its quota, they will communicate to us, they wont keep us waiting so long. and more over, they have not updated their website yet, which means their req is still there..


the job ceilings are from dec 31st  why dont they update their site?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> the job ceilings are from dec 31st  why dont they update their site?


Am checking the reports daily but they have not updated ceiling and State Sponsorship details..


----------



## malik24265 (Feb 20, 2013)

U can apply for South Australia sponsorship.. They require only 6.5 in each.. But u won't be getting any points for ielts... And if u apply through 489 visa type.. Under regional sponsorship.. U will be able to cover up the points.. And itseems the process will be fast if u go through sa sponsorship... And most IT pros prefers sa..


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Am checking the reports daily but they have not updated ceiling and State Sponsorship details..


Hello Raghalan,
Have you tried email them that you got acknowledgment last month 9 of Jan , but still no result letter ....as i guess it is more than 1 month you got acknowledgment .

Also as per one email , first they are sending receipts to Nov applicants as they have to start with Dec applicants too very soon...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

do you think by the time they start acknowlegding JANUARY applications, US November applicants will have gotten our SS approvals????


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> do you think by the time they start acknowlegding JANUARY applications, US November applicants will have gotten our SS approvals????


when did u receive your Ack letter?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> when did u receive your Ack letter?


i'm still waiting for mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Keep going. We have no other choice but wait so make this wait worth something. It's better than worrying.
> 
> I have applied for ba but they all require experience cuz business analyst is not a small position in Australia. They require at least 2 years experience which is impossible. For that reason,I have been applying for IT support roles and thinking to do a certificate after having PR. However, I have already done bachelor and master degree from Australian university only.


Exactly, it is impossible to straight jump into BA roles and it is a good idea to apply for entry level roles. Go for support level 2 and 3. Other suggestion I want to make about IT professionals is that if you are overseas, pls complete few industry certification! If you are BA, go for TOGAF certification and ITIL, if you are SA, go for MCP, MCSA, MCSE and CCNA. It will help you to get job here. 

Sorry for other professions. I can't make any suggestions on that. But I suggest you to go for certification courses in your industry while you are waiting!!


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

people getting acknowledgement for 30th Nov 2012.

check thread below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-26.html


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Raghalan,
> Have you tried email them that you got acknowledgment last month 9 of Jan , but still no result letter ....as i guess it is more than 1 month you got acknowledgment .
> 
> Also as per one email , first they are sending receipts to Nov applicants as they have to start with Dec applicants too very soon...


I sent mail 2 times in last 3 weeks, but NO response


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I sent mail 2 times in last 3 weeks, but NO response


I also sent them 2 mails one to lily and second one to nsw but no response, I also sent reminder mail to them, but still no response. I don;t know what they are doing. For how long we need to wait, it's already 3 months 3 weeks +


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Guys, I request all to use the excel sheet to fill up the information, do not perform any kind of filtering to it, If you want to do so, download the copy of the sheet on your local machine, I am saying so as it might again mess up the sheet. 

Hope everybody understand the importance of the sheet!!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Guys, I request all to use the excel sheet to fill up the information, do not perform any kind of filtering to it, If you want to do so, download the copy of the sheet on your local machine, I am saying so as it might again mess up the sheet.
> 
> Hope everybody understand the importance of the sheet!!!


To add on this, please update your first digits of your file number which will be more useful to understand the trend. Thanks.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> To add on this, please update your first digits of your file number which will be more useful to understand the trend. Thanks.


To add on this, please update your first *three *digits of your file number which will be more useful to understand the trend. Thanks


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Just noticed from the sheet that Majid with document received date 28th Nov for ack on 19th Feb. Seems they have already started last week of Nov. But cant make logic of sequence once again. I guess even they want to move fast with Nov applicants. up-til now what i can see is on average 1 person getting ack per day. I am sure that's not actual but for all those whos entry is in sheet seems going at this pace.


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


Good luck mate, could you please update the sheet and if do not mind, could you please tell us your full no.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


Congratulations floatingab!

5 PM which timezone??


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


Congratulations floatingab! lane:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!



Congrats mate !


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


congrats floatingab, great news!! these guys are working so slow!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


Congrats floatingab, thanks for the good news  :clap2::clap2::clap2:

All d best


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Good luck mate, could you please update the sheet and if do not mind, could you please tell us your full no.


Thanks Rupinder, Best luck for you too
I will update the sheet tomorrow.
What do you mean full no.?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> congrats floatingab, great news!! these guys are working so slow!!


thanks mate, we see the hope now


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Thanks Rupinder, Best luck for you too
> I will update the sheet tomorrow.
> What do you mean full no.?


I&I Reference No it will be in ACK pdf.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Vish,

Can you please update 3rd digit of you file number in our excel sheet if you do not mind. ??

b.c floatingab received invitation - his file number is 259X, so it will be helpful to understand the trend if you update yours . Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Good luck mate, could you please update the sheet and if do not mind, could you please tell us your full no.


Hey Rupinder, file number assumption is correct, so we are not far away from our invitation 

Hope we should get by next 2 weeks 

Hope for the best.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Rupinder, file number assumption is correct, so we are not far away from our invitation
> 
> Hope we should get by next 2 weeks
> 
> Hope for the best.


Hmm, Yes, applications will be processed based upon file no only.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


congrats 

apply soon...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey Rupinder, file number assumption is correct, so we are not far away from our invitation
> 
> Hope we should get by next 2 weeks
> 
> Hope for the best.


not only file number.. both file number and occupation


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone please throw some lights on how do you guys have mentioned file number in Docs? Because I can see that people who applied before 15th November has file number saying 29XX but people who applied after 15th November has file number saying 13/13X . What does that mean? I am sure that 13 means 2013 but why is it so different that people who applied before 15th Nov?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> not only file number.. both file number and occupation


Exactly


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi raghalan and rupinder , arw we the only one woth file.jumber 265. What are your names on passport If you don't mind me askong ? Mine is Apurv Apurv. Maybe file.numbers are related TO names


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hi raghalan and rupinder , arw we the only one woth file.jumber 265. What are your names on passport If you don't mind me askong ? Mine is Apurv Apurv. Maybe file.numbers are related TO names


I don't think so file no's are according to names on the passport, they are the sequence no in which they received the applications. My Name on Passport: RupinderJit Singh


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't think so file no's are according to names on the passport, they are the sequence no in which they received the applications. My Name on Passport: RupinderJit Singh


Well, they received mine on 5th but I am still waiting


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Hi raghalan and rupinder , arw we the only one woth file.jumber 265. What are your names on passport If you don't mind me askong ? Mine is Apurv Apurv. Maybe file.numbers are related TO names


I Agree with rupinder, and only thing which is confusing me is how this file number is getting generated, Is it a sequence for all states or just NSW, If just NSW - number does not look realistic meaning, so far they sent 650 approvals which is again unbelievable , If we know some one who have applied for SA / Vic State sponsorship - we can check if they are receiving similar format of file number..


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Can someone please throw some lights on how do you guys have mentioned file number in Docs? Because I can see that people who applied before 15th November has file number saying 29XX but people who applied after 15th November has file number saying 13/13X . What does that mean? I am sure that 13 means 2013 but why is it so different that people who applied before 15th Nov?


Anyone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dipdarshan (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally, I got direct invitation after long time. Thanks a lot. Best of luck everyone, u ll get ur +ve result very soon.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

dipdarshan said:


> Finally, I got direct invitation after long time. Thanks a lot. Best of luck everyone, u ll get ur +ve result very soon.


Congratulations dipdarshan.. All d best 

What's your occupation and doc receive date ? And first 3 digits of your file number ?

Is your info already there in our excel sheet ? If not could you plz update the same ?


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

floatingab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got EOI invitated today round 5 PM, I am so thrilled and so thankful especially after I went through desperation of waiting and struggling!
> Keep your hope and wish best luck for everyone!!!


Congrats Dude :clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

dipdarshan said:


> Finally, I got direct invitation after long time. Thanks a lot. Best of luck everyone, u ll get ur +ve result very soon.


Please update your information here, Thanks.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> I Agree with rupinder, and only thing which is confusing me is how this file number is getting generated, Is it a sequence for all states or just NSW, If just NSW - number does not look realistic meaning, so far they sent 650 approvals which is again unbelievable , If we know some one who have applied for SA / Vic State sponsorship - we can check if they are receiving similar format of file number..


Hmm, I guess it should be for NSW only.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

dipdarshan said:


> Finally, I got direct invitation after long time. Thanks a lot. Best of luck everyone, u ll get ur +ve result very soon.



Dear mate , congratulations to you....
Request you please share your timeline details along with us on Excel sheet at following link.Some information like file number ...etc seems missing in your record....


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## dipdarshan (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi frens,
I ve updated my info in excel sheet.
My occupation: accountant
File no: 255x
Application summited: 6th nov
Ack date: 18th dec
Direct eoi invitation: 22 feb


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Updated :


Occupation Ceilings and invitation count.

software engineers 3389/5160 



SkillSelect


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Updated :
> 
> 
> Occupation Ceilings and invitation count.
> ...



So, 1771 more left for us.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> So, 1771 more left for us.


It's for Visa sub class 189 only not for 190


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> It's for Visa sub class 189 only not for 190


Hi Rupinder

It is for 190 too. Please see an extract from website below. 
"For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling"


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Updated :
> 
> Occupation Ceilings and invitation count.
> 
> ...


There are also reports available for Month of feb! Still no data for 190 visa!!

Other thing is that they have reduced number of 189 to 950 invitations and 489 to only 50 invitations for month of march!!!!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Hi Rupinder
> 
> It is for 190 too. Please see an extract from website below.
> "For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling"


Check this link:

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 February 2013 and 18 February 2013 Results

The above automated invitation rounds do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government nominated subclasses. State and territory governments nominate throughout the month for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly.

Could you please provide me link for where it's stated that State and Regional are included


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Check this link:
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 February 2013 and 18 February 2013 Results
> 
> ...


Please click on occupation ceiling tab and read those few paragraphs. There must be separate results for 190 but this limitation only does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling for sure!!!

They used to provide 190 data in monthly reports till December and they stopped.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

raghalan said:


> So, 1771 more left for us.


OMG they did these many applications done already & only 1700 left.......


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Please click on occupation ceiling tab and read those few paragraphs. There must be separate results for 190 but this limitation only does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling for sure!!!
> 
> They used to provide 190 data in monthly reports till December and they stopped.


Ok, fine, but why they are not showing any data related to 190.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Ok, fine, but why they are not showing any data related to 190.


Ha ha ha. Can't answer that!! No one knows except them I think!!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ok, guys who are waiting for SS approval, please cross your fingers and pray, that they get the invite. otherwise find plan B


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

max2681987 said:


> Please click on occupation ceiling tab and read those few paragraphs. There must be separate results for 190 but this limitation only does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling for sure!!!
> 
> They used to provide 190 data in monthly reports till December and they stopped.


Hey Guys, 

Its confusing please tell us clearly that this occupation ceiling effect our 190 visas or not......


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

only december link has SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 December 2012 Results

190 after that 190 is not mentioned, where is this visa type gone?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Its confusing please tell us clearly that this occupation ceiling effect our 190 visas or not......


Okay, could someone else please answer clarify on this? I strongly believe that the occupation ceiling applies to the following visa classes: independent (subclass 189), family sponsored (subclass 489) and State/Territory government nominated (subclass 190 and subclass 489) visas.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Okay, could someone else please answer clarify on this? I strongly believe that the occupation ceiling applies to the following visa classes: independent (subclass 189), family sponsored (subclass 489) and State/Territory government nominated (subclass 190 and subclass 489) visas.


Yes you are correct. For 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1771 pending for months March, April, May, June, total 4 months are pending therefore 442 invites per month will be issued for this code. 
Hope we are lucky one's!!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Its confusing please tell us clearly that this occupation ceiling effect our 190 visas or not......


Yes, it does effect 190, if ceiling is reached then we will not get invite.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

In March 2013 there will be 2000 invites, I think there are fair chances that we will get invite in march those who have got acknowledgement mail, taking into considering pending invites count.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> In March 2013 there will be 2000 invites, I think there are fair chances that we will get invite in march those who have got acknowledgement mail, taking into considering pending invites count.


That is only for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 950+950 and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	50+50 = total 2000. Not 190..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

OK, let's not make any assumptions, let's wait patiently for approval.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> OK, let's not make any assumptions, let's wait patiently for approval.


There you go.... How about searching for job?? :ranger:
Lets make weekend more productive...


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

It looks a bit strange, in SkillSelect report we can see the following:
*2621* Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists
ceiling 2400
invitations 153

However, 262xxx codes are not in SOL, so no 189 invites.
Furthermore, AFAIK only NSW is sponsoring Systems Administrator (262113)

Therefore, all those 153 invites should be from NSW - for Systems Administrators.

It seems that they are not even reached 10% of their plan. But why they are sooo sloooooow?!?!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> It looks a bit strange, in SkillSelect report we can see the following:
> *2621* Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists
> ceiling 2400
> invitations 153
> ...


Exactly, System Admin is not in current SOL for 189.
Not too sure about whether all those 153 are flying to NSW but it is true that at this stage no other state is sponsoring System Administrator, so I think we are on a safe side. :clap2:

According to my chat with them, they had very few resources to assess this applications thats why they were slow but last week their office told me that they have new resources and things will move faster now.. So good luck....


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys, just updated the occupation ceiling sheet.
Please do no make any unnecessary change.
thank you.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Guys, just updated the occupation ceiling sheet.
> Please do no make any unnecessary change.
> thank you.


Would you mind highlighting occupations which are on current NSW occupation list?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Exactly, System Admin is not in current SOL for 189.
> Not too sure about whether all those 153 are flying to NSW but it is true that at this stage no other state is sponsoring System Administrator, so I think we are on a safe side. :clap2:
> 
> According to my chat with them, they had very few resources to assess this applications thats why they were slow but last week their office told me that they have new resources and things will move faster now.. So good luck....



this gives us system admins a ray of light Max. Hope the new resources move up the pace from next week :bump2:


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> OK, let's not make any assumptions, let's wait patiently for approval.


i thought DIAC would increase the invitations numbers, but they have actually decreased from 2800 per month to 2000 per month. also there has been a reduction in people applying for 189 visa and also 50% reduction in people applying for 489 visa.

i guess with 489 visa, one has to stay in a regional area for 2 years and very few would like to commit to this as 2 years certainly is significant when you are young and dont want to be locked in one particular small town.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> this gives us system admins a ray of light Max. Hope the new resources move up the pace from next week :bump2:


can anyone please tell us who have received Ack letters, who signed those documents? was it andrew or lily?
i think we should email them frequently to speed up their processing times as its getting too late already.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> can anyone please tell us who have received Ack letters, who signed those documents? was it andrew or lily?
> i think we should email them frequently to speed up their processing times as its getting too late already.


Please!!! do not do this!
Do you think they watch youtube videos all day long?
Sending them emails will result in extra slowing of the process! 
They have to waste time to answer you!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> can anyone please tell us who have received Ack letters, who signed those documents? was it andrew or lily?
> i think we should email them frequently to speed up their processing times as its getting too late already.


Wow!!! To be honest, I wouldn't even think about doing that!! 
*"email them frequently" ?* Really?????? I reckon none of us should take this path.

It will make this whole process more slower. I am sure that most of us know that the place where we applied is NOT just a migration office. It is an office for Industry, Innovation & Investment, the business development division of NSW Trade & Investment. So they have many other things to do, other than assessing application and migration. Hope all understands this and none of us will spam them.

Happy Friday!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i tried calling them yesterday but no answer. 12th week, still no ack email.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Wow!!! To be honest, I wouldn't even think about doing that!!
> *"email them frequently" ?* Really. I reckon none of us should take this path.


well it has worked for me in many instances. i emailed Engineers Australia about getting my migration letter issued and i got it in 1 week even though the processing time was 3 weeks. so it does help. also with regards to uploading the report of each month for Skillselect, i emailed DIAC and called them, they took action and did it for feb. i believe others would have emailed DIAC to do as well.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> well it has worked for me in many instances. i emailed Engineers Australia about getting my migration letter issued and i got it in 1 week even though the processing time was 3 weeks. so it does help. also with regards to uploading the report of each month for Skillselect, i emailed DIAC and called them, they took action and did it for feb. i believe others would have emailed DIAC to do as well.


yes even i suggest not to call or email them frequently as this will delay the process for everyone. 

someone mentioned on the forum here that when he called them the NSW guys told him not to call again n again as it will delay the process. so even they are suggesting not to contact them again n again.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

when i do call, it's ANDREW that normally answers. Only one other time that I spoke to a lady, I explained to Andrew since submitting my application on November 20, I have yet to receive an acknowledgment email, he explained to me that it's NORMAL to NOT receive an ack email for quite some time, stating processing times are between 12 or so weeks to receive an ack email.

Well I am on my 12th week now. still no ack email.

Maybe NExt week (13th week) I will get the ack email.

I am checking my emails everyday.

Whats the trend to getting SS approval from the time you get the ack email???anyone????2 months??


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> when i do call, it's ANDREW that normally answers. Only one other time that I spoke to a lady, I explained to Andrew since submitting my application on November 20, I have yet to receive an acknowledgment email, he explained to me that it's NORMAL to NOT receive an ack email for quite some time, stating processing times are between 12 or so weeks to receive an ack email.
> 
> Well I am on my 12th week now. still no ack email.
> 
> ...


well how should we escalate the process if they are going slow now??


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> well how should we escalate the process if they are going slow now??


have u ever been able to escalate govt. work cases in india?? even they are working for the australian govt so i dont think there's much we can do. 

if anyone else has some ideas pls share


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> have u ever been able to escalate govt. work cases in india?? even they are working for the australian govt so i dont think there's much we can do.
> 
> if anyone else has some ideas pls share


Hey guys, what are you talking, escalating Aus govt process ? Its a very known fact that they have received huge volume of application than what they have expected, and more over they are answering our questions and updating us clearly that it will take XX weeks or *so*. and they have also mentioned that they are facing resource shortage and hence delay in processing applications. And we do not know how many applications they have received who are not in this forum. So its not just 170 applications as per our excel sheet, am sure they would have received at least 500 applications so far. 

I would say, they are polite enough to at least answer our mails and phone calls.:clap2::clap2:

Its good that we guys are grouped here and watching the trend through our excel sheet and came to an fair idea on how apps are moving in each occupation.

So, please be patience and focus on other activities. :ranger:

Every one who have applied so far will get approval any time before June end 2013, So don't worry much 

Sorry for being bit straight forward here.

Happy weekend 

Good Night.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey guys, what are you talking, escalating Aus govt process ? Its a very known fact that they have received huge volume of application than what they have expected, and more over they are answering our questions and updating us clearly that it will take XX weeks or *so*. and they have also mentioned that they are facing resource shortage and hence delay in processing applications. And we do not know how many applications they have received who are not in this forum. So its not just 170 applications as per our excel sheet, am sure they would have received at least 500 applications so far.
> 
> I would say, they are polite enough to at least answer our mails and phone calls.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


What have u said is true. But point is they are not organized and frequently changing of time frame is a symbol of it, showing they don't know what to do & how to do. If they have short resources, why are not they solving it? when they assumed loads of applications will flood their office, why they have not planned accordingly? The change took place in mid Oct'12 and its end of Feb'13, how much time they need to tackle the situation?


----------



## santilmo (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just registered on this forum but has been monitoring for day-to-day progress of the everyone's application since early november 2012 prior to my lodgement of my NSW SS application. Btw, my application received by NSW on Nov 30, 2012 and was able to get acknowledgement yesterday 22 of Feb 2013. 

I was really surprised when I got a unique format and sequence of my File number which is very different from all of you who posted their timeline in the excel sheet; my File number is 12/32XX. 
Does anybody can explain why the filenumber seq and format changes every 15 days interval?

Thanks


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hey guys, what are you talking, escalating Aus govt process ? Its a very known fact that they have received huge volume of application than what they have expected, and more over they are answering our questions and updating us clearly that it will take XX weeks or *so*. and they have also mentioned that they are facing resource shortage and hence delay in processing applications. And we do not know how many applications they have received who are not in this forum. So its not just 170 applications as per our excel sheet, am sure they would have received at least 500 applications so far.
> 
> I would say, they are polite enough to at least answer our mails and phone calls.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...





i dont think they are transparent enough. they dont reply to emails nor do they pick calls. thats my personal experience as well as many others here. i have emailed them twice but didnt get any reply. they dont update their website regularly. 

i agree they might have received a lot of applications but atleast they can update the site itself with the time frame which ppl can expect so that they dont email or call them??

they are a govt organization and are working like one so we need to be patient i guess.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

santilmo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just registered on this forum but has been monitoring for day-to-day progress of the everyone's application since early november 2012 prior to my lodgement of my NSW SS application. Btw, my application received by NSW on Nov 30, 2012 and was able to get acknowledgement yesterday 22 of Feb 2013.
> 
> ...


congrats santilmo for the quick ack. 

i dont think file number format is changing, it starts with 12 and 13 depending on 2012 or 2013 and then the 4 digit number. ppl are not mentioning the complete number in the excel sheet.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> have u ever been able to escalate govt. work cases in india?? even they are working for the australian govt so i dont think there's much we can do.
> 
> if anyone else has some ideas pls share


yup. did it when applying for my Australian Visa in India.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just was going through skillselect occupation ceilings and found this info. Thought of sharing..

The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:
•Chemical and Materials Engineers
•ICT Business & System Analysts
•lectronic Engineers

No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in these occupation groups, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest.

The below occupation has not yet reached its ceiling level, however 80% or more of the ceiling level has been reached:
•Telecommunications Engineering Professionals


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all senior members of this forum, I was watching the posts here since 2 months. I also applied for NSW SS on 20th Nov and the docs received on 23rd. Still now there is no acknowledgement as 12 weeks time frame is over.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ACHUTM said:


> Hi all senior members of this forum, I was watching the posts here since 2 months. I also applied for NSW SS on 20th Nov and the docs received on 23rd. Still now there is no acknowledgement as 12 weeks time frame is over.


23rd November was Friday right? So, there is a possibility that your documents might have reached to them on Friday evening or Monday morning!! You also have to deduct 2 weeks of Christmas holidays so your 12 weeks will complete on 1st March 2013. Have a look, http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadded.html?d1=23&m1=11&y1=2012&type=add&ay=&am=&ad=&aw=14

Hopefully you will get an acknowledgement in a week or two.

Cheers..


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

*File number*

Hello friends...
Request you please update your file numbers in sheet (those who got acknowledgment)...It will help all of us to track case progress....


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no clue what shall I do now ? She,a NSW case officer, called me about a week ago when I was thinking to register for another IELTS test in order to try for 8 each. After her call, I changed my mind but since then, I have not heard anything from the department. I feel like I am being played by the department and my fate.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I have no clue what shall I do now ? She,a NSW case officer, called me about a week ago when I was thinking to register for another IELTS test in order to try for 8 each. After her call, I changed my mind but since then, I have not heard anything from the department. I feel like I am being played by the department and my fate.


Why did they call you ?


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Congrats Dude :clap2:


Thanks Mate, all the best for you and good luck!!!


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks max.., wish that I get ack in a week or two . Since there are 1771 are left in the Software Engineers quota, does anybody know whether they are going to allocate equally across the remaining months?

ie 1771/4 = 4 = 442 in each of the remaining months.

Thanks..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ACHUTM said:


> Thanks max.., wish that I get ack in a week or two . Since there are 1771 are left in the Software Engineers quota, does anybody know whether they are going to allocate equally across the remaining months?
> 
> ie 1771/4 = 4 = 442 in each of the remaining months.
> 
> Thanks..


No. If they get all applications in a month for the remaining quota, they will process accordingly. So it depends on the situation.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Why did they call you ?


For a ACS document which they were missing from my folder.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Hey guys, what are you talking, escalating Aus govt process ? Its a very known fact that they have received huge volume of application than what they have expected, and more over they are answering our questions and updating us clearly that it will take XX weeks or *so*. and they have also mentioned that they are facing resource shortage and hence delay in processing applications. And we do not know how many applications they have received who are not in this forum. So its not just 170 applications as per our excel sheet, am sure they would have received at least 500 applications so far.
> 
> I would say, they are polite enough to at least answer our mails and phone calls.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


i am still in ACS waiting status and most probably i can submit my SS request on end of march to NSW. Then they gets about 3 months for approvals and it will be around end of june 2013. 

1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting inviation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?

2. if i will NOT getting chance to this time, will i be able to getting into next quata which start from july 2013 ?

appreciate experts comments on this .


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not an expert but I may suggest you to also think for 489 visa as it seems to be quicker than any other visa. If you dont mind, may I ask which occupation have you applied ACS for ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Sanje said:


> i am still in ACS waiting status and most probably i can submit my SS request on end of march to NSW. Then they gets about 3 months for approvals and it will be around end of june 2013.
> 
> 1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting inviation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?
> 
> ...


first and foremost, give us your occupation code


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Goran said:


> first and foremost, give us your occupation code


Software engineer (2613)


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ACHUTM said:


> Hi all senior members of this forum, I was watching the posts here since 2 months. I also applied for NSW SS on 20th Nov and the docs received on 23rd. Still now there is no acknowledgement as 12 weeks time frame is over.


same with me. delivered 23. still no ack email.
it doesn't help to know that so far 2 nov 30 applicants have gotten their ack emails before us!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

apurvwalia said:


> I am not an expert but I may suggest you to also think for 489 visa as it seems to be quicker than any other visa. If you dont mind, may I ask which occupation have you applied ACS for ?


it is under Software engineer.

any idea ?


----------



## danny1 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mr*

Hi i tried to apply state sponsorship for accounting in orana but it was too late is says suspended now .. will state sponsorship in prana will open again ...?????


----------



## danny1 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mr*

Hi i tried to apply state sponsorship for accounting in orana but it was too late is says suspended now .. will state sponsorship in orana will open again ...?????


----------



## danny1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi i tried to apply state sponsorship for accounting in orana but it was too late is says suspended now .. will state sponsorship in prana will open again ...?????


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

Received ack from NSW today. My documents reached on 23rd Nov 2012.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

finally!!!!!!!!!me too me tooooooooooooo


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> finally!!!!!!!!!me too me tooooooooooooo


Congrats Bubbe!!! I know how much happry u r !!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

barry_J said:


> Received ack from NSW today. My documents reached on 23rd Nov 2012.


Congrats :clap2::clap2:

Your signature says that you have already got your grant ? 

- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Your signature says that you have already got your grant ?
> 
> ...


the online document is highlighted in yellow?? shows he got a 189 invite??


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> finally!!!!!!!!!me too me tooooooooooooo


Congrats mate  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats Bubbe!!! I know how much happry u r !!!


I am so so happy and relieved right now!!!!! I updated the spreadsheet also!
Now lets wait for approval. Is it taking 2 months for approval from ack email??


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I am so so happy and relieved right now!!!!! I updated the spreadsheet also!
> Now lets wait for approval. Is it taking 2 months for approval from ack email??


I guess, it should not take more than 1 month from the date of ack email. Wish u get ur approval soon.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> I guess, it should not take more than 1 month from the date of ack email. Wish u get ur approval soon.


I think early nov applicants are still waiting on their approval?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats mates!
I believe that you will get approval in less than a month.
The things are speeding in march.
Good luck to all !


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I think early nov applicants are still waiting on their approval?


Yes it's true that as per the google sheet, till 8th Nov got the approval. I believe, NSW has seriously looked into the matter recently, so they will speed up their process as well.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Guys, today I was granted! 190 processing time is really short.

I strongly believe everyone will get the visa, just be patient. 

== Timeline ==
2nd Nov, document received by NSW, 261313
22nd Nov, Ack letter received, 12/238X
5th Feb, received invitation
16th Feb, CO allocated
25th Feb, Granted!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I am so so happy and relieved right now!!!!! I updated the spreadsheet also!
> Now lets wait for approval. Is it taking 2 months for approval from ack email??



Congratulations bubbe2005


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, today I was granted! 190 processing time is really short.
> 
> I strongly believe everyone will get the visa, just be patient.
> 
> ...


wowwww that fast FAST!!!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> wowwww that fast FAST!!!!



Congrats Zander lane:


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Bubbe and all....Congratulations to all of you guys....who received their acknowledgments letters....hope to receive result soon.....

Bubbe : Though you received ack bit late ...but note dear...your number is pretty good one 12/30XX...means your case will be processed before 13/xxx cases....


Do any body have idea how much week is wait time ...after acknowledgement ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Bubbe and all....Congratulations to all of you guys....who received their acknowledgments letters....hope to receive result soon.....
> 
> Bubbe : Though you received ack bit late ...but note dear...your number is pretty good one *12/30XX...means your case will be processed before 13/xxx cases*....
> 
> ...


really??? are you sure about that one? well. I give myself until end of April to see if I get approval or not.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, today I was granted! 190 processing time is really short.
> 
> I strongly believe everyone will get the visa, just be patient.
> 
> ...


Contrats Zander! It's super fast. How many years of experience did u claim and which documents u uploaded for the process? Thanks


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Contrats Zander! It's super fast. How many years of experience did u claim and which documents u uploaded for the process? Thanks


I have actually 7.5 years of experience so I can only claim the points for 5 years. The documents I provided inlcudes tax document, individual payment for social insurance, bank statement, job offer, employment contract and so on.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> I have actually 7.5 years of experience so I can only claim the points for 5 years. The documents I provided inlcudes tax document, individual payment for social insurance, bank statement, job offer, employment contract and so on.


Thanks for ur quick reply.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Friends...
Any body have idea ...the difference between 12/xxxx and 13/xxx 

does this mean ..13/xxx cases will be started in July 13 ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends...
> Any body have idea ...the difference between 12/xxxx and 13/xxx
> 
> does this mean ..13/xxx cases will be started in July 13 ?


I guess it depicts year


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess it depicts year


Thanks Rupinder...for your answer.....
But my concerns are more related to number impact on case processing....anywaz ...since last 2 weeks no result so far provided by NSW....i think they are planning to start in march ...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks Rupinder...for your answer.....
> But my concerns are more related to number impact on case processing....anywaz ...since last 2 weeks no result so far provided by NSW....i think they are planning to start in march ...


Yes I guess, they send invites on 4 and 18 of march, cross your fingers so that we get one.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes I guess, they send invites on 4 and 18 of march, cross your fingers so that we get one.



Fingers crossed Rupinder...but why only 4 and 18 of march....? i guess these are the dates for 189 ...so...190 have no definite dates.....


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes I guess, they send invites on 4 and 18 of march, cross your fingers so that we get one.


Just FYI - 190 invitations are not part of scheduled invitation rounds every month, those are only for 189 and 489.

So we have to keep our figures crossed every day


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Zander said:


> Hi Guys, today I was granted! 190 processing time is really short.
> 
> I strongly believe everyone will get the visa, just be patient.
> 
> ...


Pace of your application process looks unbelievable considering that NSW have been snailing through since Nov last year. Congrats and all the best.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Just FYI - 190 invitations are not part of scheduled invitation rounds every month, those are only for 189 and 489.
> 
> So we have to keep our figures crossed every day


That's good for us, if 190 is not considered as part 4 and 18 march invites.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> That's good for us, if 190 is not considered as part 4 and 18 march invites.


I guess...all nov applicants will able to get invites by end of March...what do you think guys ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> I guess...all nov applicants will able to get invites by end of March...what do you think guys ?


Nov ? what about oct end


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Nov ? what about oct end



Ohh...Don't worry Rupinder....what i meant is ...all applicants belongs to Nov or previous Nov will get results ...

According to one email : Processing time is 3 weeks after acknowledgement.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Ohh...Don't worry Rupinder....what i meant is ...all applicants belongs to Nov or previous Nov will get results ...
> 
> According to one email : Processing time is 3 weeks after acknowledgement.


I have been waiting for 2 months, 2 weeks, 4 days after ack.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> finally!!!!!!!!!me too me tooooooooooooo


Congrats bubbe. Long waiting is over for you.


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

Got acknowledgement today. Docs received on 23-Nov.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I have been waiting for 2 months, 2 weeks, 4 days after ack.


Hello Rupinder....Have you tried to contact them via email or phone to discuss your case.. ? ...i think they might looking for some more document from your side...


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ACHUTM said:


> Got acknowledgement today. Docs received on 23-Nov.


Congratulation to you....
Please update excel sheet at following link...along with your file number (with mask last digit) Please ignore if already

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Rupinder....Have you tried to contact them via email or phone to discuss your case.. ? ...i think they might looking for some more document from your side...


I have emailed them couple of times and even sent them reminders, but I have not received any feedback from them yet. They are processing files according to the I&I Reference No.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

They were acknowledging applications but having lesser approvals. These applications are piling up!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

somebody again messed up the sheet.
this time the occupation column.
grr.......gggrrrrr.......ggggrrrrrr......

Guys, why do you filter the sheet? without filtering we can do everything.

Asking the top expats........is there any way to restrict the filter option?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Goran said:


> They were acknowledging applications but having lesser approvals. These applications are piling up!


did you got this reply from nsw office ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> did you got this reply from nsw office ?


It's from my obvious observation. I only sent them email once.

I'm tired of all these waiting game,, will go on vacation starting tomorrow for 2 weeks.. i cant anymore depend my vacation plans for this


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a quick question guys. My occupation is Biomedical Engineering ANZSCO code 2339. I checked on the Skillselect website and it says that 379 invites have been issued out of a possible 540. So my question is if I apply for NSW SS now and my occupation fills up while i am waiting for the sponsorship, what happens then? Will the NSW government decline the sponsorship and my application get rejected?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Just a quick question guys. My occupation is Biomedical Engineering ANZSCO code 2339. I checked on the Skillselect website and it says that 379 invites have been issued out of a possible 540. So my question is if I apply for NSW SS now and my occupation fills up while i am waiting for the sponsorship, what happens then? Will the NSW government decline the sponsorship and my application get rejected?


if ceiling is reached then you will not get invite.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

HI Guys i have filed my NSW SS which is already in process and waiting for ACK. Just want to confirm if i can lodge EOI for 190 in parallel. If yes how must time will it take to get approval.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> HI Guys i have filed my NSW SS which is already in process and waiting for ACK. Just want to confirm if i can lodge EOI for 190 in parallel. If yes how must time will it take to get approval.


go ahead and submit your eoi, and make sure that you select 190 visa type and select NSW as desired place. no clues for approval.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

rupinder.jit said:


> go ahead and submit your eoi, and make sure that you select 190 visa type and select NSW as desired place. no clues for approval.



Alright was just filling EOI selected NSW. but what to write here:
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs 

Yes /No?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> if ceiling is reached then you will not get invite.


In addition to What Rupinder said....

However... sponsorship will remain valid till 3 months...so if you get it in the month of March...(assuming ceiling reached) you have to wait mandatory for next program year (that will open in July) to see if your occupation has on list with how many numbers.

Also please update details on following link...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

*Sponsorship Ceiling*



rupinder.jit said:


> if ceiling is reached then you will not get invite.


So basically its a gamble. Once we submit your application for the SS, we just have to pray that the Occupation wont reach its ceiling before your application is approved yeah. Oh and one more thing. If the occupation does reach its ceiling. Would the NSW government hold our already applied application for future processing (i.e. 2013-2014 year) or would it reject it straightaway? this occupation ceiling just makes the whole system that much harder. Too many variables now


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

did you guys include your EOI number in your NSW SS application?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> did you guys include your EOI number in your NSW SS application?


Yes, it is better to include, but it is not mandatory.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> finally!!!!!!!!!me too me tooooooooooooo


congrats bubbe, finally something to cheer about. the final wait begins now !!!


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Alright was just filling EOI selected NSW. but what to write here:
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs
> 
> Yes /No?


Can anybody answer?? Did you guys put yes or no???


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Can anybody answer?? Did you guys put yes or no???


Put yes as I did


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> So basically its a gamble. Once we submit your application for the SS, we just have to pray that the Occupation wont reach its ceiling before your application is approved yeah. Oh and one more thing. If the occupation does reach its ceiling. Would the NSW government hold our already applied application for future processing (i.e. 2013-2014 year) or would it reject it straightaway? this occupation ceiling just makes the whole system that much harder. Too many variables now


can someone please answer my question?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> can someone please answer my question?


Hi Abhishek,

First thing is, it is not gamble. It's a fair process. Second thing is, once the ceiling is reached, I guess they will process our applications in the next fiscal year. So, don't worry, we all will get the approval, but the time may vary.

Cheers....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> First thing is, it is not gamble. It's a fair process. Second thing is, once the ceiling is reached, I guess they will process our applications in the next fiscal year. So, don't worry, we all will get the approval, but the time may vary.
> 
> Cheers....


Thanks for that Sankar. Yeah I assumed that to be one of the possible outcomes (Best case scenario). I'll call all the state governments and try to confirm this guys. I'll update the thread as soon as I get more info .
Peace


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

did you guys include your EOI number in your NSW SS application?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have seen in the excel sheet that the person amcasperforu whose document reached on 4th Dec got ack. I hope its not mistakenly written there. If this is true then they have also started dec applications as well.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Can anyone restore the doc if you had taken backup recently, ? 

I took a copy early last week, if none has a recent copy, can I replace with what I have ? 

_"Warning to the sense less person who is playing with the sheet"_ :smash:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> did you guys include your EOI number in your NSW SS application?


I did, but it is not a big problem if you didn't.
Simply send an email to NSW with your EOI number when you get the approval.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> I did, but it is not a big problem if you didn't.
> Simply send an email to NSW with your EOI number when you get the approval.


I was just wondering/.... Yes I included my EOI number in my NSW SS application.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Can anyone restore the doc if you had taken backup recently, ?
> 
> I took a copy early last week, if none has a recent copy, can I replace with what I have ?
> 
> "Warning to the sense less person who is playing with the sheet" :smash:


Hi raghlan, 
I was correcting the sheet for last couple of weeks every time it was messed up. But i am pissed off. Though i have the latest copy i am not gonna correct it. 

How about we can make the copy uneditable by everyone. Let me know. 

Here is the copy
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ajz1mVmLmuXHdHM2QXUyTkIzQkhZQ3ZzME9lcEdSbkE&usp=sharing


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hi raghlan,
> I was correcting the sheet for last couple of weeks every time it was messed up. But i am pissed off. Though i have the latest copy i am not gonna correct it.
> 
> How about we can make the copy uneditable by everyone. Let me know.
> ...



And how to update our status then?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hi raghlan,
> I was correcting the sheet for last couple of weeks every time it was messed up. But i am pissed off. Though i have the latest copy i am not gonna correct it.
> 
> How about we can make the copy uneditable by everyone. Let me know.
> ...


So the excel sheet results are not correct for december app


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

i am still in ACS waiting status and most probably i can submit my SS request on end of march to NSW. Then they gets about 3 months for approvals and it will be around end of June 2013.

1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting invitation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?

2. if i will NOT getting chance to this time, will i be able to getting into next quata which start from july 2013 ?

appreciate experts comments on this .

NOTE : occupation : software engineer. (2613)


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

little.banter said:


> So the excel sheet results are not correct for december app


Only one applicant from 4 Dec got ack and I think it is right.


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2012)

I just restore the spreadsheet to the latest version which was correct. Anyone can restore it to a correct version if sheet is found to be messed up: find Menu, File-> See Revision History.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Zander said:


> I just restore the spreadsheet to the latest version which was correct. Anyone can restore it to a correct version if sheet is found to be messed up: find Menu, File-> See Revision History.


Thanks Zander


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

*Update File Number*

Hi Shyam and All,

Those who have not updated their file numbers, do you mind updating first 2 / 3 digits of your file number in the excel sheet ? Thanks.

sas, loonq, Kamran9Haider,

If you happen to see this message, request you to update your file number please. Thanks.

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Sanje said:


> i am still in ACS waiting status and most probably i can submit my SS request on end of march to NSW. Then they gets about 3 months for approvals and it will be around end of June 2013.
> 
> 1. Can you anyone give me any idea about the possibility of getting invitation from DIAC for 2012 july-2013 july ceiling quota?
> 
> ...


as usually, first thing is checking any good news .....

anyway could you please anyone answer my question ??


----------



## 7Sydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone I am new to this forum..been a silent observer for sometime. 

I had submitted my file on 21st nov 2012 for NSW 190 and got my ack email on 19th Feb 2013. 

1)My question is can any one tell me what is the waiting period for the DIAC invitation once we get the ack email. Cause i see in the excel file everyone has mention approx 190 days and above as waiting period so just wondering. 

2) Can some explain what is the time frame to submit all doc once you receive the invitation from DIAC.

Thank you in advance !




ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer | NSW SS: Applied 21-Nov-2012 | ACK Received: 19-Jan-2013 | NSW SS Approved: Waiting


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Hi Everyone I am new to this forum..been a silent observer for sometime.
> 
> I had submitted my file on 21st nov 2012 for NSW 190 and got my ack email on 19th Feb 2013.
> 
> ...


In 8 weeks


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

@7Sydney

60 days


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

@7Sydney:

Let's clarify this a bit.
ACK email you've received doesn't affect DIAC.

After NSW approval (and not ACK) you should be invited for a visa application.
Then there is a fixed time, in which DIAC will wait for you to apply.

However, how long does it take from ACK to approval by NSW, nobody knows for sure. Here we analyse each other's timeline and just speculate.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> @7Sydney:
> 
> Let's clarify this a bit.
> ACK email you've received doesn't affect DIAC.
> ...


According to their website it usually takes 4 weeks, but after NSW has removed the restriction for IELTS from 7 each to 6 each, there are no timelines, applications are processed based upon file no allocated that is in ACK PDF.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Is any person have any news...what is being going on....no application approved since last 2 weeks....
Is NSW ceiling reached for this year ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Got d invitation

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Got d invitation
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Could you please share the time lines


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Could you please share the time lines


Applied on 5 Nov2012
Ack received 31/01/2013
Invitation received 26/02/2013

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Raghu,

Got d invitation from NSW. Did u get any update?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Applied on 5 Nov2012
> Ack received 31/01/2013
> Invitation received 26/02/2013
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Very good news. 
Congrats Mandanapu!


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Applied on 5 Nov2012
> Ack received 31/01/2013
> Invitation received 26/02/2013
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

What is your file number ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

kaas said:


> Congrats.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> What is your file number ?



Thats really cool.
Congratulations lane:


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ils2_fly said:



> Very good news.
> Congrats Mandanapu!


Thank you

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Got d invitation from NSW. Did u get any update?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Got d invitation from NSW. Did u get any update?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Applied on 5 Nov2012
> Ack received 31/01/2013
> Invitation received 26/02/2013
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


So guys ...Finally silence broke....
Congrats to you.....:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Request you to please update your details in following sheet (please ignore if already done)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Got d invitation
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


congrats


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Got d invitation from NSW. Did u get any update?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Heyyy Mandanapu,, very happy to hear the good news.. Congratulations  and all the very best for your visa process.

No mate, I did not hear any thing yet 

Hope to get invitation by next week ..

Pray for me 

Congrats again


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Mandanapu, I don't see your data in our excel sheet.. Please update mate and what's your occupation and 1st 3 digit of your file number ?

Good Luck


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Mandanapu, I don't see your data in our excel sheet.. Please update mate and what's your occupation and 1st 3 digit of your file number ?
> 
> Good Luck


Someone has deleted my data

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Got d invitation
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats Mandanapu! Now begins the final part of getting the 190 visa! Good luck!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

so first week of november applicants are still awaiting their approvals.....


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Someone has deleted my data
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


If you don't mind, can you update your first 3 digits of your file number please ? 

Thanks..


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Any udates from the department ? Any reports or changes ? I am being more and more worried every day.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Any ack/approavls/invitations today ??

Can I assume that all the guys received ACK till Nov 30th.


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Finally Received the Acknowledgement*

Hi guys...

After exact three months of waiting time, today I received an Acknowledgement Mail.
Ma Docs delivered on 27-11-2012
Acknowledgement Received on 27-02-2013

Lets us hope for a positive outcome now..... If any Senior member could tell me something about.....
1) the chances of rejection (Proportion/Percentage) after Acknolwedgement.....Or if you know about any of the cases where the individuals despite having met the minimum eligibility criteria.... still got refused..... any instances?

2) On Averege how long it takes to arrive at some dcecision after acknowledgement... and otherwise what has remained the range of No of days min and max.... before an invitation is issued....


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> After exact three months of waiting time, today I received an Acknowledgement Mail.
> Ma Docs delivered on 27-11-2012
> ...


Congrats buddy  All d best.

Please update your information in below link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> After exact three months of waiting time, today I received an Acknowledgement Mail.
> Ma Docs delivered on 27-11-2012
> ...


Well, it all depends upon your file no. there is no such criteria for rejection, but just pray that ceiling should not reach it's peak. as of now there is no time frame for getting ack and approval. just wait and wait. I have been waiting toooo long...


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

ma file Number is 12/30XX.... Does it hv somethign to do with time gap btw acknolwedgement and approval?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> After exact three months of waiting time, today I received an Acknowledgement Mail.
> Ma Docs delivered on 27-11-2012
> ...


 Congratulation. All da best!


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Well, it all depends upon your file no. there is no such criteria for rejection, but just pray that ceiling should not reach it's peak. as of now there is no time frame for getting ack and approval. just wait and wait. I have been waiting toooo long...


Last few days, NSW seems to follow exact 3 month time frame, especially for ACK 
23 nov - ack on 23 feb.
27 nov - ack on 27 feb 
and so on...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Last few days, NSW seems to follow exact 3 month time frame, especially for ACK
> 23 nov - ack on 23 feb.
> 27 nov - ack on 27 feb
> and so on...


If you don't mind could you please share time-frame for approval after acknowledgement.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> If you don't mind could you please also time-frame for approval after acknowledgement.


it seems to be 1 month...
but nobody knows for sure


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> it seems to be 1 month...
> but nobody knows for sure


I have been waiting till now, time-frame till date: 2 months, 2 weeks, 6 days


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I have been waiting till now, time-frame till date: 2 months, 2 weeks, 6 days


Your case is different, you are in the first batch...
let see, they should not exceed 4 months (16 weeks) for the entire processing.
So wait until the end of this month (this week) and hopefully you will get your approval.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Your case is different, you are in the first batch...
> let see, they should not exceed 4 months (16 weeks) for the entire processing.
> So wait until the end of this month (this week) and hopefully you will get your approval.


Thanks for the reply mate, wait is the only thing that I am doing, hope to get approval soon.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just applied EOI for 190 today and have got EOI number now. I have already applied for NSW SS and my doc reached on 7th Jan. Now my question is should I email NSW my EOI number or I should wait for NSW approval letter and then send email to DIAC so that I can get 190 Invite?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, wait is the only thing that I am doing, hope to get approval soon.



Hi Rupinder , 
Your case is demoralizing all of us , as this is extreme case which is taking +2 months for approval after acknowledgement...
I suggest you to sort out this problem , why don't you call them and ask for reason for delay..?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Rupinder ,
> Your case is demoralizing all of us , as this is extreme case which is taking +2 months for approval after acknowledgement...
> I suggest you to sort out this problem , why don't you call them and ask for reason for delay..?


Its all depends on file number mate, even am on the same boat, its almost 2 months after ACK but waiting for approval, though we got ACK long back, our file numbers are in the range of 263 and 265 which they have just started to send approvals.

Thats the reason I request every one to update their file number at least 1st 2 digits, this is really helping to to meet the expectation and shows some trend in approval.. but not every one updates their file number. 

We hope to get approval at least by march mid


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Rupinder ,
> Your case is demoralizing all of us , as this is extreme case which is taking +2 months for approval after acknowledgement...
> I suggest you to sort out this problem , why don't you call them and ask for reason for delay..?


I am gone wait till mid march, i think as they are approving based upon file no.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Last days, NSW seems to follow exact 3 month time frame, especially for ACK
> 23 nov - ack on 23 feb.
> 27 nov - ack on 27 feb
> and so on...


Exactly right, that's what I found too.
Lets hope that they add no more than 4 weeks for approval. :clock: . I am still hoping for many approvals on first week of March, the way they did it on first week of Feb and I hope that it will bring good news for all of us...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

TOPGUN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just applied EOI for 190 today and have got EOI number now. I have already applied for NSW SS and my doc reached on 7th Jan. Now my question is should I email NSW my EOI number or I should wait for NSW approval letter and then send email to DIAC so that I can get 190 Invite?


Bump.


----------



## praveencv1979 (May 20, 2012)

*IETLTS Score Feb*

Today i got my IELTS scores of 14th Feb; L=7.5, R= 6.5, W= 6.5, S= 7; Ovrl= 7.
Since i fail to get individual 7, i can't apply for 189.
Is there any chance for State Sponsorship for Job Code: 263111 (System Engineer), 5 yrs Experience, 33 Yrs Age.
Please advice me.

Your supports are highly appreciated


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Well, it all depends upon your file no. there is no such criteria for rejection, but just pray that ceiling should not reach it's peak. as of now there is no time frame for getting ack and approval. just wait and wait. I have been waiting toooo long...


I have a 12/xxx file number what does that mean compared to 13/xxx???


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I really need to know something very important, sincere advice required plz help.

I applied for my skill assessment with VETASSESS for HOMOEOPATH occupation (doc rcvd 23rd oct, positive assessment 26 feb'13).

Now the scenario is that my occupation is on CSOL schedule 2 List and currently no state list is reflecting this occupation, as it is a very rare occupation and not much in demand in australia that's why i feel it won't reflect in future too. But i have and add on qualification which i have received recently i.e MBA but not yet eligible for skill assessment to complete points and get nominated, I want to enter australia on my qualification of Homoeopath, please anybody show me a way out. I have my eligible relative living in regional area on PR but they can't sponsor me as my occupation is in Schedule 2 List not on SOL.

I complete my points i.e 65+ but currently no nominations. I myself think of few options below but don't know how to proceed.
1) Wait for lists to change (which is a very rare chance)
2) Employee sponsored nomination (but for that i have to look for an employer, is there anyway to get them to sponsor you, which i feel is too rare)?
3) Hopeful option i feel is OFF LIST nomination as i read on DIAC website that every state has 500 occupations to nominate an OFF List occupation on their sole discretion, if yes what's the criteria for it ?
4) I have heard state can nominate an occupation if you have some job offer letter for you occupation ?

I am totally confused but i don't want to loose my australian dream, help me folks on this..if anyone has some option do let me know...as the news of 'relative can't sponsor me came to me as a shock'


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I have a 12/xxx file number what does that mean compared to 13/xxx???


2013 and 2012


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> 2013 and 2012


hmm well i sent mine in nov 2012 and got the 12/xxx file number, some others are the same but got the 13/xxx file number/..... why is that??

so the 12/xxx file number will be processed BEFORE 13/xxx file numbers even if the a person with a 13/xxx file number filed or sent their application in BEFORE I did???

that doesn't make any sense.....


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> hmm well i sent mine in nov 2012 and got the 12/xxx file number, some others are the same but got the 13/xxx file number/..... why is that??
> 
> so the 12/xxx file number will be processed BEFORE 13/xxx file numbers even if the a person with a 13/xxx file number filed or sent their application in BEFORE I did???
> 
> that doesn't make any sense.....


Don't worry bubbe. I will request the department to approve application on first come first serve basis. You are soooooooo generous to others. Lol. ...............,..,,,..,,,,,,,,,,
Why don't you guys understand that approval doesn't come according to the file no, it comes according to the person who is handling your file. 
Let's think there are 5 persons working in NSW department to approve our applications. Not all of them work at a same pace. Among them couple of them may be too good, very sincere to their work. One of them is may be too lazy, doesn't care about work. One of them may be on holiday. And the last person is may be resigned from the job. 

Now think. If you are lucky, your file would be allocated to the one of first two officers. You will get the outcome lighting first after you get the ack. Some people didn't even receive an ack, direct approval. 

But if your file is allocated to one of last three officers then you could assume what may happen. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Don't worry bubbe. I will request the department to approve application on first come first serve basis. You are soooooooo generous to others. Lol. ...............,..,,,..,,,,,,,,,,
> Why don't you guys understand that approval doesn't come according to the file no, it comes according to the person who is handling your file.
> Let's think there are 5 persons working in NSW department to approve our applications. Not all of them work at a same pace. Among them couple of them may be too good, very sincere to their work. One of them is may be too lazy, doesn't care about work. One of them may be on holiday. And the last person is may be resigned from the job.
> 
> ...


This is logical and makes sense.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Don't worry bubbe. I will request the department to approve application on first come first serve basis. You are soooooooo generous to others. Lol. ...............,..,,,..,,,,,,,,,,
> Why don't you guys understand that approval doesn't come according to the file no, it comes according to the person who is handling your file.
> Let's think there are 5 persons working in NSW department to approve our applications. Not all of them work at a same pace. Among them couple of them may be too good, very sincere to their work. One of them is may be too lazy, doesn't care about work. One of them may be on holiday. And the last person is may be resigned from the job.
> 
> ...


Then I guess, my application is with someone who has resigned, and nsw is unable re-fill his replacement.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Then I guess, my application is with someone who has resigned, and nsw is unable re-fill his replacement.


Rupinder: ur case is exceptional and feel sorry for that.


----------



## cvsk (Feb 28, 2013)

*IELTS writing*

Check this

I think e-book titled "how to write at a band 9 level" will be helpful


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got Invitation*

Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone. 

Applies SS 8/11/12
Ack : 31/1/13
Software Engineer
NSW SS Approval 27/2/13


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow or Monday everyone. I hope March will bring good news for most of us and we will be marching to NSW soon.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone.
> 
> Applies SS 8/11/12
> Ack : 31/1/13
> ...


Congrats. Hope I'll receive one soon


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone.
> 
> Applies SS 8/11/12
> Ack : 31/1/13
> ...




Congrats DKP_Sydney :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Request you please ...make your row color green in sheet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Congrats DKP_Sydney :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Request you please ...make your row color green in sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


Congrats!!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Congrats!!!




Congrats dkp_syndey lane:


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

dkp_sydney said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone.
> 
> Applies SS 8/11/12
> Ack : 31/1/13
> ...


Congrats bro......!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone.
> 
> Applies SS 8/11/12
> Ack : 31/1/13
> ...


Congratulation dkp_sydney. Your approval gave us hope. It also proved that approval doesn't depend on time of month. It can happen anytime. 
I don't. Know why some people think that approval happen only beginning of the month, which I personally do not believe. 

Also people think that there are quotas for NSW SS approval, which also i couldn't believe.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone.
> 
> Applies SS 8/11/12
> Ack : 31/1/13
> ...


Congrats buddy  All d best.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good support & by gods grace I got invitation yesterday. Good luck for everyone.
> 
> Applies SS 8/11/12
> Ack : 31/1/13
> ...


Congrats n best of luck.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

A new column ...from Days from acknowledgement to Approval added into sheet...might be helpful for all of us ! :juggle:

column : N


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Any luck today ? 

Waiting killing me


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Confusion Regarding Spouse IELTS Test Score*

I have a little confusion regarding the IELTS requirement for Spouse even if you are not claiming any points for the spouse qualificiation.
I have heard that before granting VISA an applicant has two options
1) Either to Submit an IELTS Test score of a reasonable standard... 
2) Submit a Fee of about PKR 4 to 4.5 Lacs as english learning Fee 

I was just wondering if someone from you guide me regarding three minor queries in this regard.

1- After approval (SS), how many days are available for spouse to appear in IELTS test 
2- What is a minimum acceptable IELTS TEst Score to avoid payment of 4 to 4.5 Lacs.
3) Are there any other possible way outs to avoid payment even if score is less than required level..... or if we are not able to submit the required score in the specified time.... to request DIAC for delay in submission of Result...

Looking forward to your valuable suggestion/guidance in this regard


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> I have a little confusion regarding the IELTS requirement for Spouse even if you are not claiming any points for the spouse qualificiation.
> I have heard that before granting VISA an applicant has two options
> 1) Either to Submit an IELTS Test score of a reasonable standard...
> 2) Submit a Fee of about PKR 4 to 4.5 Lacs as english learning Fee
> ...


It depends upon your CO, if CO feels that spouse education was in english then he don't ask for IELTS, but to be on safe side spouse should give ielts as she need to score only 4.5 overall, paying 4 lakh is too much just pay 8900 for IELTS exam.

If CO will ask for IELTS TRF you explain him that your spouse has appeared for IELTS and waiting for result, then CO can understand that, will wait for result.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> It depends upon your CO, if CO feels that spouse education was in english then he don't ask for IELTS, but to be on safe side spouse should give ielts as she need to score only 4.5 overall, paying 4 lakh is too much just pay 8900 for IELTS exam.
> 
> If CO will ask for IELTS TRF you explain him that your spouse has appeared for IELTS and waiting for result, then CO can understand that, will wait for result.



Or there is another option you need get certificate from the unviversity from where she did her studies it states that she studied in english medium full time


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your prompt response but may i know how many days are normally avaialble after ss approval for the spouse to appear and submit ielts test result.....


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> it depends upon your co, if co feels that spouse education was in english then he don't ask for ielts, but to be on safe side spouse should give ielts as she need to score only 4.5 overall, paying 4 lakh is too much just pay 8900 for ielts exam.
> 
> If co will ask for ielts trf you explain him that your spouse has appeared for ielts and waiting for result, then co can understand that, will wait for result.


thanks a lot for your prompt response but may i know how many days are normally avaialble after ss approval for the spouse to appear and submit ielts test result.....


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation dkp_sydney. Your approval gave us hope. It also proved that approval doesn't depend on time of month. It can happen anytime.
> I don't. Know why some people think that approval happen only beginning of the month, which I personally do not believe.
> 
> Also people think that there are quotas for NSW SS approval, which also i couldn't believe.


Thanks to all of you for ur support.You are so true when comes to timelines for invitation,Its just depends totally on them to get invited. 

Cheers....


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt response but may i know how many days are normally avaialble after ss approval for the spouse to appear and submit ielts test result.....


After you got the approval you have 60 days to submit all the docs, but if you have not uploaded ielts trf then can ask for it


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Guys !
Any good news / news today ?:ranger:


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> After you got the approval you have 60 days to submit all the docs, but if you have not uploaded ielts trf then can ask for it




Rupinder ...Congrats ....
You are 4 star member now of this forum.....

wish ! we all give you another congrats soon !


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Rupinder ...Congrats ....
> You are 4 star member now of this forum.....
> 
> wish ! we all give you another congrats soon !


Hope that day may come soon!!!


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys
I have a question. Is their an occupational ceiling for each particular occupation
Or does nsw have its quota as a whole.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question. Is their an occupational ceiling for each particular occupation
> Or does nsw have its quota as a whole.


There is occupation ceiling for each anzco code, if that ceiling is reached then no state can sponsor you, however there are chances that some might get after 1st July, as some apply for SS but get invite for 189 hence, anyone could be the lucky one


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

if your wife is graduate or higher then only submit the certificate showing medium of instruction is english otherwise overall 4.5 bands is required


cutehailian said:


> I have a little confusion regarding the IELTS requirement for Spouse even if you are not claiming any points for the spouse qualificiation.
> I have heard that before granting VISA an applicant has two options
> 1) Either to Submit an IELTS Test score of a reasonable standard...
> 2) Submit a Fee of about PKR 4 to 4.5 Lacs as english learning Fee
> ...


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

on the excel sheet more than 30 ackn on february and just 13 approved... and the trend it's the same for every month. the possible cases are two:
1- people fill the excel sheet but after getting approval they're no more interested in sharing their data
2- i have the idea that 4 months won't be sufficient to get a response especially for those that sent their docs after 31 dec 2012....

what do you think about?


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all.

While NSW is taking its time ,i wanted to ask if anyone knows about other state sponsorships ? I am a recent graduate from Australia and dont have any IT work exerience. Am i able to apply for other state sponsorships ? pplease advice me. I would appreciate your time. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,

At what stage , they ask spouse IELTS result ?

pls answer....


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

amiarm said:


> yes, you can lodge ur application with 55 points and apply for NSW SS.
> 
> You need to select NSW state while submitting EOI and total number of points will come to 60. If your NSW is approved you will get the invite. cheers.


Hi amiarm,
Congrats.

I have lodged my VISA application by 17th Feb and done until medicals.
So when are you planning to leave? You are looking for sydney or canberra?
Are you a Software Eng. I hold experience in Java/J2ee(6+). How is the job market there?


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> It depends upon your CO, if CO feels that spouse education was in english then he don't ask for IELTS, but to be on safe side spouse should give ielts as she need to score only 4.5 overall, paying 4 lakh is too much just pay 8900 for IELTS exam.
> 
> If CO will ask for IELTS TRF you explain him that your spouse has appeared for IELTS and waiting for result, then CO can understand that, will wait for result.


Spouse needs IELTS only if she migrates with you


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Today i got reply from NSW:

Current processing time frame for a receipt is approximately 12 weeks and NSW is currently processing receipts received in late November.

NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Today i got reply from NSW:
> 
> Current processing time frame for a receipt is approximately 12 weeks and NSW is currently processing receipts received in late November.
> 
> ...


Ohh...Noooooo !!!!!!!!!!!
Still they are processing Nov month applications 
when they will start Dec and Jan applications


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Ohh...Noooooo !!!!!!!!!!!
> Still they are processing Nov month applications
> when they will start Dec and Jan applications


the lady that used to answer our calls and e-mails was on leave for 2 weeks, that no one was responding to us.

I guess my 12 weeks will over in next 2 days, let's see what happens.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

I read this below post in Migration Blog
just wanted to share this here
-------------------------------------


New reports from the department show that Australia experienced record interest from international visitors and working holiday makers in 2012.

In the second half of 2012, just under two million visitor visas were granted, an increase of almost six per cent compared to the same period last year.

Interest from Asia is on the rise too—tourism visa applications from China increased by 16.5 per cent or more than 194 000 applications and applications from Singapore showed an increase of almost 29 per cent or more than 81 000 applications. There were more than 400 000 visitor visa holders in Australia at the end of 2012. 

More than 220 000 working holiday maker (WHM) visas were granted in 2011–12 and the program appears set for another big year in 2012–13. In the second half of 2012, more than 136 000 WHM visas were granted, an increase of more than 23 per cent compared to the same period last year. At the end of 2012 there were more than 162 000 working holiday makers in Australia.

The top five countries for WHM visa grants in the second half of 2012 were the United Kingdom, Taiwan, South Korea, Germany and France.
-------------------


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Friends,

One update as per another thread 


"This is the email reply which I received from NSW today.

Nov/Dec receipts currently being sent. Outcome letters are still being sent out for November. "


So Cross your fingers....are we next on rolls ? :juggle:


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I applied on 5 th November and haven't received anything yet except an acknowledgement .I am really worried.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> I applied on 5 th November and haven't received anything yet except an acknowledgement .I am really worried.


Did u contact them recently?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all

After the grant in how many days v've to fly to NSW? Without primary applicant can dependent travel to Australia if it is skilled migrant state sponsorship visa?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Did u contact them recently?


 No, not recently . Don't know what to do!!


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

It is one year after your medical date btw it will be mentioned on grant....yes secndary applicant can travel to australia without primary applicant


mandanapu said:


> Hi all
> 
> After the grant in how many days v've to fly to NSW? Without primary applicant can dependent travel to Australia if it is skilled migrant state sponsorship visa?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello Every1,

Today i got an ack email from NSW.. Happy to hear from them... my appln has reached them on Dec 7th...


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulation satishkumar432!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Spouse needs IELTS only if she migrates with you


No, IELTs is for getting visa grant.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Today i got an ack email from NSW.. Happy to hear from them... my appln has reached them on Dec 7th...


Congratulations satishkumar432:clap2:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!




After a long wait .... its great news indeed
Congratulations rupinder.jit lane:

Raghalan its your turn now....


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Congrats bro..........!!!!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Great. Your loooooong wait has finally come to an end. Congrats and all the best


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Congrats Rupinder!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Congratulations Rupinder.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

BTW ...In India where do you belongs ?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Congratulation Buddy!!!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> congratulations rupinder.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Btw ...in india where do you belongs ?


chandigarh


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Congratulations rupinder.jit!!!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> chandigarh


OK , great...! I am also from CHD....(mohali)...Sent you an PM


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Today i got an ack email from NSW.. Happy to hear from them... my appln has reached them on Dec 7th...


Congratulation satishkumar. 
Is your name 'mandy' 
in the spreadsheet?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks all!!! 

Hope everyone will get approval soon, just keep your fingers crossed !!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation 

Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support 

Good Luck


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

One question, I have renewed my passport, as old passport was not having my wife's name and address was also old, therefore when i file visa, should use new passport or old.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wish and support
> 
> Good Luck


congrats buddy!!!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congratulations raghalan!!!


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrads.

All the Best.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Hey ...Congrats Raghlan.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Now ready for Sydney lane:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congratulation, raghalan.
It is proved again that approval depends on file no, as rupinder also got his approval.
I guess all the applicants with 26xx will get the approval within this week.
:focus::focus::focus::clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Very good news, 

Congratulations Mate :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

All the best


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation satishkumar.
> Is your name 'mandy'
> in the spreadsheet?


Mandy is another person who also applied on 7 Dec and have got ack today. See the following thread of this forum:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-32.html

What is your status, 5h31kh? Please update your status in the EXCEL sheet.


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


Congrats Rupinder!!!!


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all 

Yes, It looks like based on file number in every occupations, few exceptions are there which am not sure how they process, but majorly approval is based on file number ..

Good Luck friends


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Today i got an ack email from NSW.. Happy to hear from them... my appln has reached them on Dec 7th...


Satishkumar,

Please update your status in the following EXCEL sheet Link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats Raghalan!!!


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats bro....!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Fantastic. Congrats and all the best


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Mates !
One thing surprising me !

Few people received ack numbers as 13/xxx in mid feb where as after mid feb ack number again came back to line 12/xxxx , only a handful people (4 or 5 like me) received as 13/xxx in sheet

Does this mean , these application will get processed very lately ? (if we take the assumption of file processing according to file number )


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


Wow. Another invitation! 
Congratulation Goran.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Mandy is another person who also applied on 7 Dec and have got ack today. See the following thread of this forum:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-32.html
> 
> What is your status, 5h31kh? Please update your status in the EXCEL sheet.


I have applies on 7 dec. hope I will get ack by next week.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats buddy !!! lane:


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Yhh and so have i got the invitation.Thank you god, and thank you every patient and poltie advisor ob this forum. 

I am 23 and a recent graduate from Australia. I would appriciate if you could also guide me to pursue career in IT. I have done BIT and MIT from Australia but no speicialisation.

Thank you and keep up the hopes. They do seem to follow the file numbers. Also, I would suggest everyone whoever is waiting to look for ACT and SA sponsorship. they are actually faster as far as I know.all of you are smart enough anyway.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


Wow what a day of approvals! We expect the trend to be continuing.
Congrats Goran!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I have applies on 7 dec. hope I will get ack by next week.


Two people of 7 dec applicant have already got ack today. I hope you will get ack tomorrow or next after tomorrow.


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


Congrats!!!


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

apurvwalia said:


> Yhh and so have i got the invitation.Thank you god, and thank you every patient and poltie advisor ob this forum.
> 
> I am 23 and a recent graduate from Australia. I would appriciate if you could also guide me to pursue career in IT. I have done BIT and MIT from Australia but no speicialisation.
> 
> Thank you and keep up the hopes. They do seem to follow the file numbers. Also, I would suggest everyone whoever is waiting to look for ACT and SA sponsorship. they are actually faster as far as I know.all of you are smart enough anyway.


Good news!!! Congrats Apurvwalia


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Hi Raghu,

Congrats for ur invitation.

Did u get any confirmation email from nsw? Or only in EOI got d update? 

I am just waiting for my hard copy of invitation.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


It seems to be a day of approvals. Congrats!!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


Fantastic news! Congratulations Goran!!!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Yhh and so have i got the invitation.Thank you god, and thank you every patient and poltie advisor ob this forum.
> 
> I am 23 and a recent graduate from Australia. I would appriciate if you could also guide me to pursue career in IT. I have done BIT and MIT from Australia but no speicialisation.
> 
> Thank you and keep up the hopes. They do seem to follow the file numbers. Also, I would suggest everyone whoever is waiting to look for ACT and SA sponsorship. they are actually faster as far as I know.all of you are smart enough anyway.


I am really astonished! Congratulations apurvwalia!!!

It seems that NSW is now transformed from cart to fighter plane.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Its really exciting to see acknowledgements and approvals. Congrats all


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Yhh and so have i got the invitation.Thank you god, and thank you every patient and poltie advisor ob this forum.
> 
> I am 23 and a recent graduate from Australia. I would appriciate if you could also guide me to pursue career in IT. I have done BIT and MIT from Australia but no speicialisation.
> 
> Thank you and keep up the hopes. They do seem to follow the file numbers. Also, I would suggest everyone whoever is waiting to look for ACT and SA sponsorship. they are actually faster as far as I know.all of you are smart enough anyway.


Congratulation apurvwalia.
All the 26xx batch have got approval.
Great job NSW.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations Rupinder, Ragu, Goran and Apurwalia 

it's a real celebration today arty:
your long wait came to an end :hug:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

This approval bonanza occurs at starting of every month.. There are couple of invites and we all get jubilated and set high hopes.. Then there is silence for whole month and it dampens our high spirits..


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> This approval bonanza occurs at starting of every month.. There are couple of invites and we all get jubilated and set high hopes.. Then there is silence for whole month and it dampens our high spirits..


Aha aha ... Well said


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yeaaaaaa I got my Invitation
> 
> Am so happy and thanks to every one for your wishes and support
> 
> Good Luck


Congrats Ragha. Today I got my skillselect invitation too 

:clap2:

One question: Do I need the NSW mail before apply for the visa? I think that I have to attach one of the documents of the email to tha application.

Goog luck to everyone who is still awaiting


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Congrats Ragha. Today I got my skillselect invitation too
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

can u please share your timeline. when u sent ur docs/received and ack date..


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> can u please share your timeline. when u sent ur docs/received and ack date..


Hi, I sent the documents on Nov 31 and they received them on Nov 5. I received the ack email on Jan 9. 

All my data is updated on the spreadsheet.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Hi, I sent the documents on Nov 31 and they received them on Nov 5. I received the ack email on Jan 9.
> 
> All my data is updated on the spreadsheet.



Cool.... its a big day.
Congrats Jalzur:clap2:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Congrats Ragha. Today I got my skillselect invitation too
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulation jalzur. 
Is that your name javier in the spreadsheet?


----------



## jalzur (Dec 3, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation jalzur.
> Is that your name javier in the spreadsheet?


Thanks and yes, my name in the spreadsheet is Javier.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Finally I got the invite hurray!!!


are people getting approvals through emails or post? 

also, do you need the letter from NSW about the grant of the visa or you can apply directly with the information they have sent you over the email?

looks like they are getting into speed now :clap2:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> are people getting approvals through emails or post?
> 
> also, do you need the letter from NSW about the grant of the visa or you can apply directly with the information they have sent you over the email?
> 
> looks like they are getting into speed now :clap2:


you dont need to submit SS letter from NSW for applying visa


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> you dont need to submit SS letter from NSW for applying visa


so just basically you get an invite directly on SkillSelect?

jayprabhu, looks like you would get an invite with 1-2 days as they are currently processing 5th Nov applications.

im not sure they took 2 months from Jan-1st week March for 5th Nov applications.


----------



## 7Sydney (Feb 1, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Mates !
> One thing surprising me !
> 
> Few people received ack numbers as 13/xxx in mid feb where as after mid feb ack number again came back to line 12/xxxx , only a handful people (4 or 5 like me) received as 13/xxx in sheet
> ...



Hi ..same is the case with me even i got the ack number as 13/xxx in mid Feb..to be precise on 19th Feb.. so wondering what could be the reason.. 

I have updated my details on excel sheet however its not reflecting...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys..
First of all congratulations to all those who got invited yesterday. You guys have been patiently waiting for a long time. Reminds of the hindi saying, "The fruit of patience is always sweet". I might seem like Im in a bit of hurry but the thing is my current visa expires in 7 weeks and i was wondering if I can get atleast an acknowledgement from NSW on my application. I submitted my docs on the 27th of Feb. What do you guys think?
Abhishek


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys..
> First of all congratulations to all those who got invited yesterday. You guys have been patiently waiting for a long time. Reminds of the hindi saying, "The fruit of patience is always sweet". I might seem like Im in a bit of hurry but the thing is my current visa expires in 7 weeks and i was wondering if I can get atleast an acknowledgement from NSW on my application. I submitted my docs on the 27th of Feb. What do you guys think?
> Abhishek


Unfortunately, NSW are following quite strict time frame, especially the last 2 weeks, and the processing time for now is:
ACK: in 3 months;
Approval: up to 4 months from receiving date

hope it helps!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> so just basically you get an invite directly on SkillSelect?
> 
> jayprabhu, looks like you would get an invite with 1-2 days as they are currently processing 5th Nov applications.
> 
> im not sure they took 2 months from Jan-1st week March for 5th Nov applications.


they surely send you a hard copy of the outcome letter. 

FYI, mine was already approved and I lodged my visa in early Feb.


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

*Option for Sys Administrator*

Hey Guys,

Just wondering what are the possible option for System Administrator. I have already sent my docs to NSW. Since the wait time is long, I wish to try other options parallally. I am collecting docs to apply for NT. Has anyone here applied for NT as well.

Do we have any other option available?

Thank s and all the best to all.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


Heyyyy Goran,

Congratulation and all the very best.

Meet you at Sydney 

Good Luck


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Unfortunately, NSW are following quite strict time frame, especially the last 2 weeks, and the processing time for now is:
> ACK: in 3 months;
> Approval: up to 4 months from receiving date
> 
> hope it helps!


Sigh.. yeah by the time NSW department picks up my application my occupation would have filled up :frusty:. Shame really when you compare NSW against the neighbouring ACT, it just shows how understaffed the whole NSW Trade and Nomination department is.The processing time for ACT is 30 days and thats for the whole processing not just the acknowledgement . Oh well that means I can forget about getting an invitation this fiscal year .


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Congrats for ur invitation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandanapu..

I got only EOI Invitation.. Hard copy should reach in 3 - 5 days.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

jalzur said:


> Congrats Ragha. Today I got my skillselect invitation too
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jalzur, and Congratulations to you 

We need to upload NSW Approval hard copy which we will receive in our mailing address.

Good Luck


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello.,,,

I just updated my name in the excel sheet..

Thank you !


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who got the approval today, all the best guys lane:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks Jalzur, and Congratulations to you
> 
> We need to upload NSW Approval hard copy which we will receive in our mailing address.
> 
> Good Luck


hey raghalan update ur signature mate


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys..
> First of all congratulations to all those who got invited yesterday. You guys have been patiently waiting for a long time. Reminds of the hindi saying, "The fruit of patience is always sweet". I might seem like Im in a bit of hurry but the thing is my current visa expires in 7 weeks and i was wondering if I can get atleast an acknowledgement from NSW on my application. I submitted my docs on the 27th of Feb. What do you guys think?
> Abhishek


As far as i know,the diac can easily extend your visa. Are you on 485 tr or student visa or something else ? Call the department,that might help.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks Mandanapu..
> 
> I got only EOI Invitation.. Hard copy should reach in 3 - 5 days.


Cool. But I think it vl take nearly 10days 2 get hard copy from NSW. Still I'm waiting for mine.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> they surely send you a hard copy of the outcome letter.
> 
> FYI, mine was already approved and I lodged my visa in early Feb.


so can you apply for the visa without the paper copy?

looks like it takes around 4 months to get approval and most people get approval 1st week of every month.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks Mandanapu..
> 
> I got only EOI Invitation.. Hard copy should reach in 3 - 5 days.


did u get any email from NSW?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> As far as i know,the diac can easily extend your visa. Are you on 485 tr or student visa or something else ? Call the department,that might help.


Im on a student visa and I asked diac about extending my visa at least until my graduation ceremony which is in may and they told me that since I wasn't enrolled in my course anymore, they can't extend my visa. But the thing is I've been invited for a 489 family sponsored visa so I'm in a dilemma as to whether I should go for this one or wait for my 190 invitation. Oh by the way does anyone know when the bridging visa will be issued if I go for 489? An I supposed to get one immediately after invitation or after I pay the visa charge

Thanks guys
Abhishek


----------



## Rvnsw (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys I delivered my documents myself on 6th nov.
I received a receipt by email on 17th jan which i think is my acknowledgement.
But I haven't received invitation like others. people who applied after me the got invite...

I am really very worried now.....


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Very good news,
> 
> Congratulations Mate :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best



Congrats raghalan, & pray for us as well thanks


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Got d hard copy of my invitation letter through post. All is well.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Im on a student visa and I asked diac about extending my visa at least until my graduation ceremony which is in may and they told me that since I wasn't enrolled in my course anymore, they can't extend my visa. But the thing is I've been invited for a 489 family sponsored visa so I'm in a dilemma as to whether I should go for this one or wait for my 190 invitation. Oh by the way does anyone know when the bridging visa will be issued if I go for 489? An I supposed to get one immediately after invitation or after I pay the visa charge
> 
> Thanks guys
> Abhishek


Hi Abhishek,

If you already got your invitation for 489 once you applied for the visa you will get a bridging visa, this will effect once your current visa expires. In your case if you apply for the visa and you will get a bridging visa, but it will affect after your student visa ends. Visa processing time will take a one month.
As you got 7 weeks left in your student visa the best option for you is to apply for the family sponsored visa , then you are safe. By the time your NSW state sponsorship will approve , (apparently it may take more than 4 months to get the approval) then you can apply for 190 visa. You will end up paying twice for the visa fee ( $3060X2 ) but still it worth for you as you don't have to wait 2 years to apply for PR through 489 visa. 
I also did the same, now I'm holding 489 family sponsored visa , once I got the approval I will apply for 190 visa. I hope this will help.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

Rvnsw said:


> Guys I delivered my documents myself on 6th nov.
> I received a receipt by email on 17th jan which i think is my acknowledgement.
> But I haven't received invitation like others. people who applied after me the got invite...
> 
> I am really very worried now.....



I am also in the same situation, doc received on 8th Nov - Act 16th Jan.
Whats your occupation? I feel it is taking more time for Developer programmer compared to software engineer.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have received my nsw ss approval and invitation for 190 today.

Finally after 4 long months of waiting I can now apply for the PR.

Best of luck to all those still waiting for their results. You will get it soon


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have received my nsw ss approval and invitation for 190 today.
> 
> ...


hi, when did u submit your docs to NSW?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi, when did u submit your docs to NSW?


docs received on 13th nov....


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have received my nsw ss approval and invitation for 190 today.
> 
> ...


Congrats..

Whats your file number which you got in ack ?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Whats your file number which you got in ack ?


does anyone know when they plan to start with Jan applications?

i guess they are about to finish Dec applications ie sending out Ack letters?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> does anyone know when they plan to start with Jan applications?
> 
> i guess they are about to finish Dec applications ie sending out Ack letters?


They are still sending ACK to early December candidates, and approvals to November
As it seems, next month they should begin with Jan ACK / Dec approvals


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

If you have knowledge please comments my friend needs help.

1) What sort of medical test will be for dependent application like spouse ?
2) Which test is done for Heptitist C ? Simple or PCR test ?
3) If spouse were victim of Hepatitist C 4 years back and has done treatment and now her result are Not Detected. But you know report will say positive that this person had a Hep C. But on PCR report test it will say that this person Hep C is not detected. ------- Is it fine ? or its the threat for visa loss ? 


Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> docs received on 13th nov....



Congrats ! Mr words worth.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 
Pray for us...


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have received my nsw ss approval and invitation for 190 today.
> 
> ...


congrats dude, all the best. im soo tired of waiting now. ur docs reached on 13th and mine on 14th. i really hope all the ppl get the approvals soon.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> If you already got your invitation for 489 once you applied for the visa you will get a bridging visa, this will effect once your current visa expires. In your case if you apply for the visa and you will get a bridging visa, but it will affect after your student visa ends. Visa processing time will take a one month.
> As you got 7 weeks left in your student visa the best option for you is to apply for the family sponsored visa , then you are safe. By the time your NSW state sponsorship will approve , (apparently it may take more than 4 months to get the approval) then you can apply for 190 visa. You will end up paying twice for the visa fee ( $3060X2 ) but still it worth for you as you don't have to wait 2 years to apply for PR through 489 visa.
> I also did the same, now I'm holding 489 family sponsored visa , once I got the approval I will apply for 190 visa. I hope this will help.


Thanks for that Harshij,
Yeah I think I might have to do as you've told me. True I would be paying 3060X2 = $6120, but atleast it will give us some peace of mind. And hey it's still cheaper than doing the Navitas Professional Year Program right.

BTW I have some questions regarding the 489 family sponsored visa.
1) My brother lives in tasmania. If he sponsors me then do I have to live along with him in tasmania during the entire course of my visa or can I live in another designated area such as Adelaide or Melbourne?
2) What about the job criterion? Do I have to work in my career field (i.e. as a biomedical engineer) or can it be anything? Worst comes to worst, in Maccas perhaps?
3) How many times can the 489 visa be renewed?
Thanks a lot once again buddy.
Abhishek


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

sunny2aus said:


> congrats dude, all the best. im soo tired of waiting now. ur docs reached on 13th and mine on 14th. i really hope all the ppl get the approvals soon.


Congrats to all who got the approval, I have applied to NSW in Feb' 13. I was reading different threads in the expatforum and I am wondering that before oct 2012 when they did not open the applications for 6 Each candidates. they were not taking that much amount of time to respond. They were replying in a month. I think there is something related to IELTS score.


Kindly share your thoughts


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> Congrats to all who got the approval, I have applied to NSW in Feb' 13. I was reading different threads in the expatforum and I am wondering that before oct 2012 when they did not open the applications for 6 Each candidates. they were not taking that much amount of time to respond. They were replying in a month. I think there is something related to IELTS score.
> 
> 
> Kindly share your thoughts



yes its cos of the lower IELTS score im sure, and they received a lot of applications in november cos of that. i guess they were not ready for this.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Congrats ! Mr words worth.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> Pray for us...


Mr words ,Please update your file number is excel sheet , as it is ????


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello guys,

Has any applicant of DEC received ACK???? I still haven't received ACK  let me know if any


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*A Query Regarding The time gap between Acknolwedgemnt and Invitation*

Does anybody hv idea about ....Why is such a time gap involved between Acknowledgement and Invitation/Outcome decision.... 
I have heard numerous things about it..... if someone has any news to share...

1) Some people say this is because NSW people check the authenticity of documents received such as Vetassess Report , IELTS test, Experience Certificates etc.... from the concerned office....
2) Others say in addition to above, they also send your applications to relevant experts for evaluation....... 

3) There is a third view on it and that is that..... its jus a preplanned process... predtermined number of invitations for each period and n they keep issuing invitations on first come first serve basis..... accordingly....

I was wondering which of the three views seems correct?
Any ideas/Info?


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Chances of Rejection After Acknowlegement*

What are the chances of rejection after acknowlegement... have you heard of any such case... if yes..... wot were the reasons? Any Idea on this?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> What are the chances of rejection after acknowlegement... have you heard of any such case... if yes..... wot were the reasons? Any Idea on this?


Hello CuteHailan,
As per the current trends...occupation + File number order are major one , other filters includes (Experience + IELTS).However this is not even for confirm , it also depends upon who is assessing your case at Trade office.(some employee may be more fast compare to other)...

I will request you to go through previous relevant posts to know more details on it , but also add your details into excel sheet to ascertain the current trends....at following URL

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Mr words ,Please update your file number is excel sheet , as it is ????


My entire file is with my agent and I have not asked the file number from him yet.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> My entire file is with my agent and I have not asked the file number from him yet.


if you have the ack email, the file number should be in there.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi frnds,

I rang to state office yesterday and they said they already been assessed my file and there is only a one step away which is grant the approval. And he said wait for another couple of weeks. So it's mean they have assigned certain number of invitation per week and and they are following the file numbers as well.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks for that Harshij,
> Yeah I think I might have to do as you've told me. True I would be paying 3060X2 = $6120, but atleast it will give us some peace of mind. And hey it's still cheaper than doing the Navitas Professional Year Program right.
> 
> BTW I have some questions regarding the 489 family sponsored visa.
> ...


1) in the visa it says you must live and work in a designated area. It doesn't say you have to live Melbourne or tassie where your sponsor lives. But still I'm unsure about this, coz if your family member sponsoring you for a particular state you must live in there as that state sponsored you. One of my frnds also had the same problem and she checked with Brisbane immigration and the officer checked her visa and said you don't have to move anywhere you can live in any designated area. But for the safe she is moving to Melbourne coz some immigration opeople doesn't know all these new changes. But I recommend you to go and check with your agent or immigration and its better if you get this in writing. 
You will get 6 months to move to your sponsored state, it's mean you don't have to move straightway 

2) you can do any job , 38 hours per week up to one year.you can do two jobs and add the working hours together. You shouldn't have work in your occupation. 

3) you will be grant this visa for 4 years. and no extensions as per my knowledge, check this in skillselect.
I got Medicare too, but now they changed it to the new applicants , they won't get Medicare. 


Cheers!!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Harshij said:


> 1) in the visa it says you must live and work in a designated area. It doesn't say you have to live Melbourne or tassie where your sponsor lives. But still I'm unsure about this, coz if your family member sponsoring you for a particular state you must live in there as that state sponsored you. One of my frnds also had the same problem and she checked with Brisbane immigration and the officer checked her visa and said you don't have to move anywhere you can live in any designated area. But for the safe she is moving to Melbourne coz some immigration opeople doesn't know all these new changes. But I recommend you to go and check with your agent or immigration and its better if you get this in writing.
> You will get 6 months to move to your sponsored state, it's mean you don't have to move straightway
> 
> 2) you can do any job , 38 hours per week up to one year.you can do two jobs and add the working hours together. You shouldn't have work in your occupation.
> ...


Thanks for the reply Harshij..
1) So this is the 8549 visa condition right. The holder must live and work in a designated area. Can I do further study (masters or something) instead of working to fulfil the work criterion? Would that be acceptable?
2) How can my brother sponsor me for a particular state? On the sponsorship form, I cant see anywhere where it asks the sponsor to put in a preferred state?
3) Whoa I didnt know we could get medicare on 489? when did this policy change? If I can get medicare then that would be epic. Do you think I should contact medicare and find out about this?
oh and how do I share my timeline?
Cheers
Abhishek


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> docs received on 13th nov....


Congrats. My docs reached them on 12th Nov. Still waiting for the invite. NSW has certainly disrupted plans of many folks.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks for the reply Harshij..
> 1) So this is the 8549 visa condition right. The holder must live and work in a designated area. Can I do further study (masters or something) instead of working to fulfil the work criterion? Would that be acceptable?
> 2) How can my brother sponsor me for a particular state? On the sponsorship form, I cant see anywhere where it asks the sponsor to put in a preferred state?
> 3) Whoa I didnt know we could get medicare on 489? when did this policy change? If I can get medicare then that would be epic. Do you think I should contact medicare and find out about this?
> ...


I would suggest you to read the full content of 489 visa page in skillselect 

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

If you want to apply PR through 489 you have to fulfil certain conditions, which is work and living. 
If your brother didn't live in a designated area for 2 years then he couldn't sponsor you. In your visa application you must prove your brother lived in a designated area up to 2 years by submitting many more docs. You only aplied to EOI that's why those questions didn't appear in the application,
As my frnd told me now Medicare has stopped issuing Medicare to new 489 visas.just double check it. Only 489 family visa could get Medicare before, I got it though.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

2) you can do any job , 38 hours per week up to one year.you can do two jobs and add the working hours together. You shouldn't have work in your occupation. 



Cheers!!![/QUOTE]

Wont this be a minus if you work other than the Designated Job? I mean will this affect your citizenship[not working on the designated area?


Regards
Arun


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> 2) you can do any job , 38 hours per week up to one year.you can do two jobs and add the working hours together. You shouldn't have work in your occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Wont this be a minus if you work other than the Designated Job? I mean will this affect your citizenship[not working on the designated area?


Regards
Arun[/QUOTE]


It won't affect as per my knowledge


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi frnds,
> 
> I rang to state office yesterday and they said they already been assessed my file and there is only a one step away which is grant the approval. And he said wait for another couple of weeks. So it's mean they have assigned certain number of invitation per week and and they are following the file numbers as well.


Can you please share NSW number / direct line?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

*Processing time according to NSW :*

Processing time according to NSW : 

I called NSW office today, According to them, the application process including invitation could take 4-5 months. However, applicants will receive an acknowledgement in 12-14 weeks. This acknowledgement contain file number which decide the application speed. In addition to this, they are processing files on first come first basis with no occupation priorities.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Harshij said:


> I would suggest you to read the full content of 489 visa page in skillselect
> 
> Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
> 
> ...


I just went through the webpage. Where does it say that my brother has to live in the designated area for 2 years before he can sponsor me? My brother has lived in tasmania for a little more than a year. On the website it just says that the sponsor must be resident in the designated area at the time of sponsorship.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I just went through the webpage. Where does it say that my brother has to live in the designated area for 2 years before he can sponsor me? My brother has lived in tasmania for a little more than a year. On the website it just says that the sponsor must be resident in the designated area at the time of sponsorship.


This is what my lawyer requested me, you better check with DIAC.
I submitted my brothers documents covered for 2 years.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I got invitation from NSW.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> Can you please share NSW number / direct line?


Business Migration

Phone:+61 (2) 9338 6692


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Wow.. Good news, mine also reached on 12th nov, congrats bro.....!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.




great news. congrats mate, all the best


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats brahmgupta


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


 Congrats Brahm.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Please update excel sheet


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

*Got NSW Invitation*

Hi All,

I got NSW invitation today. Details are

Docs Reached: 12th Nov 12
Ack Mail : 17th Jan 13
Approval : 7th Mar 13
Occupation: Analyst Programmer

I have updated the details in spreadsheet.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats brahmgupta


I have already updated sheet..

In brief

Docs Reached: 12-Nov-12
Ack Mail : 17-Jan-13
Approval : 7-Mar-13
Occupation: Developer Programmer [261312]


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

congrats ank


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got NSW invitation today. Details are
> 
> ...


Congrats.. we share same timeline for NSW SS...


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Getting heard about lots of nominations from NSW. Any signals from Vic here, guys? 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got the invite today. Looks like NSW has started accelerating. All the best for the folks in waiting


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Got the invite today. Looks like NSW has started accelerating. All the best for the folks in waiting


hey jaik congrats man,


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Got the invite today. Looks like NSW has started accelerating. All the best for the folks in waiting


OMG. Really impressive!
Congratulation Jaik.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

There are days when there is so much silence on this forum and look at this ! ...there are days when we have got a queue of approvals... yayyyyyyyyyyyyy.. :clap2:

Many congratulations to all waiting for so long and finally got an invite.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations Jaik.lane:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.


:bounce:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> 
> :bounce:


Happy to hear such a good news Sunny! Many congratulations!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> 
> :bounce:


congrats.. 
I know that you must be on cloud 9 after receiving invitation email and watching that 'Apply VISA' button..

Enjoy your day and prepare for next battle...

best of luck for your VISA..


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> 
> :bounce:


Great. Congrats. NSW is zooming after a lul of 3 months.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Have a question on visa application. I haven't received the physical copy of SS approval yet. Do I need to wait for it or can I go ahead and apply for visa in skillselect?

Also, I'm sure that medicals can be frontloaded but can the same be done for PCC?
I need to get one for India and one for Singapore.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Seems NSW has speed up their process of approvals following applications date wise. That's what we expect.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Happy to hear such a good news Sunny! Many congratulations!



thanks a lot ils2_fly


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> congrats..
> I know that you must be on cloud 9 after receiving invitation email and watching that 'Apply VISA' button..
> 
> Enjoy your day and prepare for next battle...
> ...


thanks a lot brahm, whats the next battle btw?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Great. Congrats. NSW is zooming after a lul of 3 months.


thank you Jaik


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> :bounce:


Congratulations....

Plz update the sheet...


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

kaas said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Plz update the sheet...


thanks kaas, will do


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> 
> :bounce:


Congratulations sunny lane:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> 
> :bounce:


Congrats Sunny!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations sunny lane:


thanks mate


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congrats Sunny!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


thanks 5h31kh


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Good news nsw is picking up the pace, anybody having idea about ceiling for software engineer


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

is it possible to done my Medical in advance I mean before apply and after invitation?


Jaik2012 said:


> Have a question on visa application. I haven't received the physical copy of SS approval yet. Do I need to wait for it or can I go ahead and apply for visa in skillselect?
> 
> Also, I'm sure that medicals can be frontloaded but can the same be done for PCC?
> I need to get one for India and one for Singapore.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Good news nsw is picking up the pace, anybody having idea about ceiling for software engineer


Yeah.. true.

if anybody has any idea on occupational ceiling of software engineer please share with us ?
Also is occupational ceiling quota includes all visa types(189, 190 and 489) ?

Anybody got ACK today / yesterday ? 
From previous posts I think lastly Dec 7 applicant got ACK. After that any body got ACK ?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

AusPak said:


> is it possible to done my Medical in advance I mean before apply and after invitation?


Nope. It cant be done before applying. Once you apply, you will get a TRN number which can be used to book appointment after printing the relevant documents and complete medicals.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Yeah.. true.
> 
> if anybody has any idea on occupational ceiling of software engineer please share with us ?
> Also is occupational ceiling quota includes all visa types(189, 190 and 489) ?
> ...


As far as I'm aware, ceiling applies for 189 and 190 visas. Not sure though on 489.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> As far as I'm aware, ceiling applies for 189 and 190 visas. Not sure though on 489.


does anyone know how many visas grants can NSW issue within a year?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

congratulations Sunny


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Have a question on visa application. I haven't received the physical copy of SS approval yet. Do I need to wait for it or can I go ahead and apply for visa in skillselect?
> 
> Also, I'm sure that medicals can be frontloaded but can the same be done for PCC?
> I need to get one for India and one for Singapore.


Jai, SS approval letter is not required. Do apply for Visa asap. Processing time is considered from the lodgement date.

and yes. you are right. your ehealth clinic will upload the medical reports. but PCC you need to upload. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys, I got my grant today 

Thanks everyone for your support and wishes :hug:

Wish everyone get SS and grant soon.

If possible, let us create a network/friends group in Sydney.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Guys, I got my grant today
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and wishes :hug:
> 
> ...


Congrats Jayprabu!
Perfect, hope to see you soon in Sydney


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> Guys, I got my grant today
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and wishes :hug:
> 
> ...




Congrats Jayprabu.......................!!!!! :clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Guys, I got my grant today
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and wishes :hug:
> 
> ...


Congratulation bro.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Has any DECEMBER applicant received ACK??? I sent them email and they said that they have started early DECEMBER application....

Please let me know if any one has received ACK


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

ausmsc said:


> Has any DECEMBER applicant received ACK??? I sent them email and they said that they have started early DECEMBER application....
> 
> Please let me know if any one has received ACK



Hi,

I have received an ACK early this week on monday.. and my application has reached them on dec 7th.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation bro.


not bro... sis 

thanks a ton Sheikh


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> Guys, I got my grant today
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and wishes :hug:
> 
> ...


Congratulations... Jayaprahu


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> congratulations Sunny


thanks jay and congrats for the grant.....all the best


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

so they have now started first week on December - which is good!!!!
but still not all November applicants have approval??

I hope get mine approves by April next month.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

sunny2aus said:


> A big Thanks to God and everyone's wishes here, I received my invitation today. Hope everyone here gets theirs too.
> 
> 
> :bounce:


Congrats Sunny. I received my Ack just after you so I should receive my approval early next week.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> thanks jay and congrats for the grant.....all the best


nice!!! congrats!!!!:clap2:


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an ACK early this week on monday.. and my application has reached them on dec 7th.


so whats your occupation category?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats to all who received their invitations in this month.
If you are still waiting for it, don't worry, you will get it. Trust me.
I had a chat with them this week and they are trying to finish November application as soon as they can. 

Moreover, if you are still waiting for SS and can't commit yourself anywhere like me, I suggest you to enrol in FREE courses provided by Coursera. https://www.coursera.org/ . Not only it will keep you busy, but also it will increase your knowledge. Coursera is a social entrepreneurship company that partners with the TOP UNIVERSITIES in the world to offer courses online for anyone to take, for free!!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Jai, SS approval letter is not required. Do apply for Visa asap. Processing time is considered from the lodgement date.
> 
> and yes. you are right. your ehealth clinic will upload the medical reports. but PCC you need to upload.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Jay. I'm planning to apply visa tomorrow. Just got couple of docs to scan.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Guys, I got my grant today
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and wishes :hug:
> 
> ...


Congrats Jay. Agree completely that networking is important considering the difficulties other forum members are facing for their first job in Oz. I'm up for it. How do we go about is the question? Probably another spreadsheet with people who already got the grant and folks in waiting with details like location, email id, contact number and tentative travel plan/dates? Any better ideas?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm glad to know that DIAC approval takes only 1-2 months as I am read from this forum. Shorter than how we waited for state sponsorship. I will start lodging my application once i am back in Europe next week.

Congrats to all acks, approvals and grants! Hope we still keep in touch in Sydney


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

congrats goran!!!
and max thanks for sharing that fantastic link!!!!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> Congrats Sunny. I received my Ack just after you so I should receive my approval early next week.


Thanks mate, n we have the same job code so all the best n keep in touch.

Sent from my MK16i using Expat Forum


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats goran!!!
> and max thanks for sharing that fantastic link!!!!


i think bubbe2005, it would take another 2 weeks for you to receive your Outcome letter as i got an email from NSW saying that its usually 4 weeks from the date you receive your Ack letter to the date to you receive your Outcome letter.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> i think bubbe2005, it would take another 2 weeks for you to receive your Outcome letter as i got an email from NSW saying that its usually 4 weeks from the date you receive your Ack letter to the date to you receive your Outcome letter.


so then I will look forward to March 24th as that is when I received my ack email from NSW.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> so then I will look forward to March 24th as that is when I received my ack email from NSW.


Bubbe.....hopefully.....we will get our approvals by the end of next week......as i also received email reply from NSW that 4-5 weeks require for approvals after acknowledgement.....

Congratulation :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: to all those who received their ack and approvals last week.....hopefully NSW will do job in same pace as we experienced last week....


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats goran!!!
> and max thanks for sharing that fantastic link!!!!


Thanks bubbe2005. I am currently enrolled in Foundation of Business Strategy.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

many Congratulations to all who has received ACK , visa grant!!!! happy to see the outcome!!!!


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Dependant IELTS*

Hello Every1,

I have applied for NSW SS. Does the dependant also require to take IELTS ? Is it mandatory?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS. Does the dependant also require to take IELTS ? Is it mandatory?


Welcome to forum its not mandatdary. There r couple of options for dependent e.g. u can pay fee (roughly the same as ur visa's)or show ur dependent edu is in english with some proof from uni.

Cheer


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> Got the much awaited invitation for visa! Congratulations to my batch mates!


Congrats Goran and hope to see you in Sydney!


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank You.. for the inputs


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

*Finally*

Finally, got my invitation, many many thanks to all the people in this particular forum. Without you folks, the frustration level would have gone over the roof and also hats off to the dude who maintained the google spreadsheet.:clap2:

All the best to everyone..lane:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> Finally, got my invitation, many many thanks to all the people in this particular forum. Without you folks, the frustration level would have gone over the roof and also hats off to the dude who maintained the google spreadsheet.:clap2:
> 
> All the best to everyone..lane:


Congratulation mate.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> Finally, got my invitation, many many thanks to all the people in this particular forum. Without you folks, the frustration level would have gone over the roof and also hats off to the dude who maintained the google spreadsheet.:clap2:
> 
> All the best to everyone..lane:


Congrats Buddy !.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
request you to update your details in excel sheet or share your time lines.....


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

After I got the invite, I submitted the visa fee, I got the acknowledgement, in ACK pdf my wife got bridging visa wa, does any body has idea why my wife got bridging visa wa ?


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I got my approval letter today.... my file has been approved on 7th March but i got the approval letter today..... Wish you all good luck...

Accountant
Docs Received ; 12th Nov
Ack; 30 Jan 2013
Approval ; 7th March 2013


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my approval letter today.... my file has been approved on 7th March but i got the approval letter today..... Wish you all good luck...
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best for next phases.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Congrats and all the best for next phases.


thanks.....


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Harshij said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my approval letter today.... my file has been approved on 7th March but i got the approval  letter today..... Wish you all good luck...
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Frnds,

got a quick question. when you attach your documents when apply for the visa, do you guys attached certified scanned copies or just a scanned copies of your docs??

Ta!


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

kaas said:


> Congratulations...


thanks.....!


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

aus-marathon said:


> Finally, got my invitation, many many thanks to all the people in this particular forum. Without you folks, the frustration level would have gone over the roof and also hats off to the dude who maintained the google spreadsheet.:clap2:
> 
> All the best to everyone..lane:


Congrads buddy  happt hear someone get into ausi boat


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my approval letter today.... my file has been approved on 7th March but i got the approval letter today..... Wish you all good luck...
> 
> ...



Hey ....Congrats dear :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hey ....Congrats dear :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


thanks


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Congrads buddy  happt hear someone get into ausi boat


Thanks Sanje, all the best to you!


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Congrats Buddy !.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> request you to update your details in excel sheet or share your time lines.....


Thanks Sachdevar, i have already updated my details in the spreadsheet

Quick tip: if you have not provided the EOI number in the NSW app, please email them, they are promptly updating it. (Funny part is, they wont reply back to your email, but the job is done)


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,

from long time i was a member of this site and this is the first time i am writing to this thread.i a active member in another threads. 

Today i got ACS positive result and hope to request NSW sponsoship (most probably 20march). I guess it will get around 4 months and there are two posibilities of my applicaiton in risk. My occupation code is : 2613 -Software engineer.

1. Ceilling may be reached 
2. it will pass the this july 2012.

So please tell me someone ,
A. my application will be valid for next year Quota ?
B . wait to apply untill july 2013 ?

appreciate your all expert commets on this ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

aus-marathon said:


> Finally, got my invitation, many many thanks to all the people in this particular forum. Without you folks, the frustration level would have gone over the roof and also hats off to the dude who maintained the google spreadsheet.:clap2:
> 
> All the best to everyone..lane:


hey, when did you get your Ack. letter and when did you submit your application?


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hey, when did you get your Ack. letter and when did you submit your application?



its there in the spreadsheet...

Doc received : 8th Nov
Ack : : 16th Jan
Invitation : 11th Mar
Occupation : Developer Programmer


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Harshij said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> got a quick question. when you attach your documents when apply for the visa, do you guys attached certified scanned copies or just a scanned copies of your docs??
> 
> Ta!


Just colored scanned copies of original documents will work...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats Goran, Aus-marathon and Harshij 

Lodge your application asap.
you will get more time to upload docs.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

aus-marathon said:


> Thanks Sachdevar, i have already updated my details in the spreadsheet
> 
> Quick tip: if you have not provided the EOI number in the NSW app, please email them, they are promptly updating it. (Funny part is, they wont reply back to your email, but the job is done)




I have email NSW regarding this they said you can update your EOI number after you got ack and file number. Else they wont be able to locate your file as they might have not open it.


----------



## aus-marathon (Nov 8, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I have email NSW regarding this they said you can update your EOI number after you got ack and file number. Else they wont be able to locate your file as they might have not open it.


True, i updated them after receiving the Ack.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Just colored scanned copies of original documents will work...



Thanks bro.....!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Harshij said:


> Thanks bro.....!


mmm really thats surprising I thought all doc must be certified. Can anyone second that?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

My Ielts say 7, 7,6,7.5 I have applied EOI for 190 with zero points for language. Now i was just thinking while I am waiting for my SS and EOI invite I can try re-attempting my IELTS and secure 7 atleast in all. So now when I will be applying for DIAC application can I able to claim points for language if i secure 7 in all? but that what contradict to my EOI already filed?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> mmm really thats surprising I thought all doc must be certified. Can anyone second that?


Yep. Colored scan copies will do.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> My Ielts say 7, 7,6,7.5 I have applied EOI for 190 with zero points for language. Now i was just thinking while I am waiting for my SS and EOI invite I can try re-attempting my IELTS and secure 7 atleast in all. So now when I will be applying for DIAC application can I able to claim points for language if i secure 7 in all? but that what contradict to my EOI already filed?


Why do you want to do that (presuming your points are not falling below 60)? Whether you have 60 points or 70 or more doesn't matter since everyone is getting the invite as per the date of documents received by NSW.


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> My Ielts say 7, 7,6,7.5 I have applied EOI for 190 with zero points for language. Now i was just thinking while I am waiting for my SS and EOI invite I can try re-attempting my IELTS and secure 7 atleast in all. So now when I will be applying for DIAC application can I able to claim points for language if i secure 7 in all? but that what contradict to my EOI already filed?


Hi Topgun,

If you already got 55 points and you waiting for NSW SS then why would you bother to get 7 in each for IELTS ???


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats Goran, Aus-marathon and Harshij
> 
> Lodge your application asap.
> you will get more time to upload docs.


Agree jayprabu. I have lodged mine yesterday. Just want to check about your proposed idea of networking with forum folks who got invites recently. Any idea how can we initiate that?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Harshij said:


> Hi Topgun,
> 
> If you already got 55 points and you waiting for NSW SS then why would you bother to get 7 in each for IELTS ???


Just want to do this as a backup plan just in case I do not get SS? there might be second option to file 189 - what do you say? but I am Systems Administrator and not there in SOL . Can i file 189?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Just want to do this as a backup plan just in case I do not get SS? there might be second option to file 189 - what do you say? but I am Systems Administrator and not there in SOL . Can i file 189?


No 189 for Systems Administrator. Rejection is a rare case. You should be fine provided all documents are in place.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Agree jayprabu. I have lodged mine yesterday. Just want to check about your proposed idea of networking with forum folks who got invites recently. Any idea how can we initiate that?


Mates, The best professional network is LinkedIn. However, it is a bad idea to publish our LinkedIn contacts here in the public part of the forum, but PM would be fine.
Do you agree? We can send, for example, our LinkedIn contacts to each other by PM. What do you think?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Mates, The best professional network is LinkedIn. However, it is a bad idea to publish our LinkedIn contacts here in the public part of the forum, but PM would be fine.
> Do you agree? We can send, for example, our LinkedIn contacts to each other by PM. What do you think?


Sounds good to start with. As we move on, we can share travel plans and other details.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> If you are interested, PM me ur mail id.
> I'll create an Excel sheet and circulate it.
> 
> Yep. we can connect thru linkedin as well


Cool. sent PM.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> mmm really thats surprising I thought all doc must be certified. Can anyone second that?


no, only B/W copies need to be certified. If you are uploading COLOR copies, these do not need to be certified. BUT my work experience letters have all been certified here in the US.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Just want to do this as a backup plan just in case I do not get SS? there might be second option to file 189 - what do you say? but I am Systems Administrator and not there in SOL . Can i file 189?


no top gun, only 190 or 489


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ugh, so jealous you all have your SS approved, but happy for you at the same time

I'm hoping I get mine approved soon too. Ack received Feb 24.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> ugh, so jealous you all have your SS approved, but happy for you at the same time
> 
> I'm hoping I get mine approved soon too. Ack received Feb 24.


Same here bubbe....my ack date is 19th of Feb
i think .....we should receive by the end of this week or next week.......
lets have our fingers crossed......


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

hey bubbe, you will get it soon dear 
you are waiting patiently for long time..
now you almost reached the end.
you will hear from them within this month. 
dont worry.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

TOPGUN said:


> I have email NSW regarding this they said you can update your EOI number after you got ack and file number. Else they wont be able to locate your file as they might have not open it.


Which email address the update has to be sent ?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

expats, who received Acknowledgement last month, can you guys please check with your bank whether your bank cheque has been paid or not? I checked with my bank today and they said it hasn't been paid!! I am worrying now!!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> expats, who received Acknowledgement last month, can you guys please check with your bank whether your bank cheque has been paid or not? I checked with my bank today and they said it hasn't been paid!! I am worrying now!!


Tax invoice will be sent along with the ACK email as attachment. If you have recieved that, I guess no need to worry.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello

Anybody got ACK recently ? 
Still ACK processing is going on for Dec 1st week ? any latest update guys on this ?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Presenting a simplest version of our spreadsheet, where you can short, filter and compare
in a pretty first way. 
Any suggestion for improvement are appreciated in advanced--

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dHM2QXUyTkIzQkhZQ3ZzME9lcEdSbkE&rm=full#gid=0


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Tax invoice will be sent along with the ACK email as attachment. If you have recieved that, I guess no need to worry.


Thanks Jaik. 

I received Tax Invoice with acknowledgement but my bank said that the cheque hasn't been cashed/paid yet!!


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Received Invite through SkillSelect today. Now will continue to keep the patience for the next round.


----------



## K3tone (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, can you please tell me more about your ACS details...
Actually i have been searching everywhere and really heartbroken rite now..

I have B.tech from Civil engineering and for RPL route, its written i should have 6 years... but rite now i have 5 years of experience in SAP HR.. I really wanted to apply for the process this time.. 

Can you please help me whether i should apply or not


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

K3tone said:


> Hi, can you please tell me more about your ACS details...
> Actually i have been searching everywhere and really heartbroken rite now..
> 
> I have B.tech from Civil engineering and for RPL route, its written i should have 6 years... but rite now i have 5 years of experience in SAP HR.. I really wanted to apply for the process this time..
> ...


Hi k3tone,

I'm a civil engineer too, with more than 12 years experience in ICT.
I went through ACS assessment with RPL route, but did't wrote any reports, because I have a recognised vendor certificate (MCITP). Please check in detail Group B :


> 2.
> Group B
> -
> refers to application type “Skills” on the application form.
> ...


I guess, if you could obtain, or if you already have recognisable vendor certificate, it will count as Advanced diploma in ICT. 

To be on the safe side, I hired an agent, and all went smoothly.
Just check in detail these options too.

Please note also in my timeline, If you need points for education, you should assess your civil engineering degree separately with VETASSESS, because ACS will not give an opinion about it.

EDIT: also check the following carefully:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


> QUALIFICATIONS
> -
> GROUP B
> Applicants with a
> ...



Regards


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Thanks Jaik.
> 
> I received Tax Invoice with acknowledgement but my bank said that the cheque hasn't been cashed/paid yet!!


i think as they have asked for bank cheque/money order they understand that the money can't be taken back by you so they are not worried about that. they might have a process where a batch of bank cheques are encashed at the same time?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> Received Invite through SkillSelect today. Now will continue to keep the patience for the next round.


congrats! so it is true!!! 4 weeks after receiving ack email we will get approval!!!!!!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Can black white copies work ?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> Received Invite through SkillSelect today. Now will continue to keep the patience for the next round.


wow congrats 

wish you speedy grant


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

apurvwalia said:


> Can black white copies work ?


yep. but that should be certified.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats! so it is true!!! 4 weeks after receiving ack email we will get approval!!!!!!


If it is true than we will be partying next weekend!! True??


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> If it is true than we will be partying next weekend!! True??


you should be getting yours next week! and i hope to get mine the week after yours!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> you should be getting yours next week! and i hope to get mine the week after yours!


Fingers crossed. Lets wait and watch. Good luck buddy. I won't have any words to share if it all goes as planned.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> yep. but that should be certified.


Can we use mix mode ?
I mean few documents in black and white and few in colored...
as if some one have few good scanned images and others are good xeroxed copies


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Can we use mix mode ?
> I mean few documents in black and white and few in colored...
> as if some one have few good scanned images and others are good xeroxed copies


whatever you upload guys, do it carefully cos there's no option to delete any of the docs once they are uploaded


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Can we use mix mode ?
> I mean few documents in black and white and few in colored...
> as if some one have few good scanned images and others are good xeroxed copies


if you're going to upload B/W copies make sure they are CERTIFIED copies!! Color uploads do NOT have to be certified. so YES you can mix upload color and B/W only the B/W have to be certified.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats! so it is true!!! 4 weeks after receiving ack email we will get approval!!!!!!





jayprabu said:


> wow congrats
> 
> wish you speedy grant


Thanks a lot. Looks like they are strictly following 4 weeks time period... or I should say trying to... :tongue1:


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> i think as they have asked for bank cheque/money order they understand that the money can't be taken back by you so they are not worried about that. they might have a process where a batch of bank cheques are encashed at the same time?


They cashed my bank cheque just yesterday!!! I am expecting that they will send me outcome within a week from now.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> They cashed my bank cheque just yesterday!!! I am expecting that they will send me outcome within a week from now.


good!!!! i was thinking they will when an approval is on its way also! so expect to hear yor approved next week!


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

Guys.. I got invitation today...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

kaas said:


> Guys.. I got invitation today...


Congrats Kaas lane:
From the excel sheet i see that you got ACK on 15th Feb.. right ?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

kaas said:


> Guys.. I got invitation today...



hey , Congrats mate :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Wish you good luck for next phase....

Can you please share your time lines with us ? or update excel ...
i did try to search your file number in excel but search revealed as ????...
If your file number is 29XX some thing ?


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats Kaas lane:
> From the excel sheet i see that you got ACK on 15th Feb.. right ?


Thanks... pradinlr 

Yes, I got ack on 15 Feb. It took aprx 4 week from ack.


----------



## kaas (Jan 25, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> hey , Congrats mate :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Wish you good luck for next phase....
> 
> ...



Thanks sachdevar...

I don't have file number because I applied through agent, that's why I did not receive mails from NSW to me.

you all will get approval soon.. :


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

kaas said:


> Thanks sachdevar...
> 
> I don't have file number because I applied through agent, that's why I did not receive mails from NSW to me.
> 
> you all will get approval soon.. :


Thanks for your wishes....

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*What if the spouse qualification is Matriculation (English Medium)*

I have a little query if anyone has any relevant information to share .. I ll be grateful...


My Spouse qualification is Matriculation from a private english medium school ( Not a big name though)... I was jus wondering if a certificate from that school s administration stating that medium of instructions for all the courses studied has been english....would be considered good enough to get waived the condition of Spouse IELTS test score of 4 4.5 what ever it is.....
OR DIAC requires a qualification higher than matriculation for this purpose... if someone has any idea about this?




kaas said:


> Thanks... pradinlr
> 
> Yes, I got ack on 15 Feb. It took aprx 4 week from ack.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> I have a little query if anyone has any relevant information to share .. I ll be grateful...
> 
> 
> My Spouse qualification is Matriculation from a private english medium school ( Not a big name though)... I was jus wondering if a certificate from that school s administration stating that medium of instructions for all the courses studied has been english....would be considered good enough to get waived the condition of Spouse IELTS test score of 4 4.5 what ever it is.....
> OR DIAC requires a qualification higher than matriculation for this purpose... if someone has any idea about this?



I guess, University education during degree...but not matric only....


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Arrangements to be made before hand*

Hi Guys,

if any one of you could share a link on expat forum or mention it otherwise what arranagements/documents are necessary to lodge an application once an invitation is received.....since not a lot of time is given more over the applications are dealt on first come first serve basis... I want to prepare all the documents in advance so that as soon as invitation is received I am able to lodge the application with DIAC.... I know I may be getting a lil optimistic here but looking at the trend of invitations.. it seems that mine will be issued in last week of this month.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> if any one of you could share a link on expat forum or mention it otherwise what arranagements/documents are necessary to lodge an application once an invitation is received.....since not a lot of time is given more over the applications are dealt on first come first serve basis... I want to prepare all the documents in advance so that as soon as invitation is received I am able to lodge the application with DIAC.... I know I may be getting a lil optimistic here but looking at the trend of invitations.. it seems that mine will be issued in last week of this month.
> 
> ...


Here you go. I saved the list from this forum itself.

For Main applicant
1) University transcripts 
2) University degree cert 
3) University_grade_card 
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS 
5) Higher_sec_school_cert 
6) IELTS_TRF certificate 
7) Secondary_school_cert 
8) Form80 *** 
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries) 
10) Passport 
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head 
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) 
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company) 
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India). 
15) Company offer letters 
16) Promotion letters 
17) Appreciation letters 
18) Relieving letter 
19) PCC* **

For Secondary applicant (spouse)
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert 
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc 
3) Functional English proof****, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of
education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band 
4) Passport 
5) PCC* **
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
7) Form 80***

For Kid
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family) 
2) Birth certificate


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

4th March 2013 reports for 189 and 489 are available on skillselect. Again, no reports on 190!!

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-03-04


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> 4th March 2013 reports for 189 and 489 are available on skillselect. Again, no reports on 190!!
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 March 2013 Results


They've only issued 794 invitations for 189 and 43 for 489. There are only 3 months left in this fiscal year. Any ideas on how the government will fill its migration planning levels? Is there any chance of the pass mark being reduced to 55?:ranger:
Abhishek


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

As there are few days left of me receiving the invitation after such a long wait, a strange thing happened with me yesterday.

I got an email from skill select saying that 

"Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to
changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in."

not only this but my points for 190 have been reduced from 60 to 55. The reason for this was that when i had a look at my EOI points break down my claimed points for overseas work experience for 8 years have been reduced from 15 to 10. 

It is mentioned in the EOI break down that 

" Client's will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your EOI awaits to be invited then your
indicative points score can change."

Now my scenario here is :

8 .7 years of ACS assessed experience as a systems administrator

Sep 2002- June 2007 Company A as a Systems administrator
Aug 2007-April 2008 Company B as a Network security guy
May 2008-Jan 2012 Company C as a Systems Admin
March 2012- June 2012 Company D as system engineer
July 2012- till date Company E as IT security guy

I could not understand why my points for experience have been lessen as if i have exceeded 10 years of previous employments years still my experience is above 8 years . Can some one clarify this.. I am in dilemma now and frustrated..

Thanks


----------



## aussizz (Mar 14, 2013)

*Aussizz Migration*

dear Sir,

first of all there is no such visa call 175 , due to new rules from 1 st july they have change this subclass from 175 to 189. one more thinng if you want to apply for this visa you dont need State Sponsorship, for State Sponsorship you can apply either 190 or 489 Visa.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Here you go. I saved the list from this forum itself.
> 
> For Main applicant
> 1) University transcripts
> ...



educational documents and degree certificate are not required for secondary applicant. In fact, there was no link to upload those.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> As there are few days left of me receiving the invitation after such a long wait, a strange thing happened with me yesterday.
> 
> I got an email from skill select saying that
> 
> ...


perhaps this was caused by system fault.
better check with helpdesk immediately.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> perhaps this was caused by system fault.
> better check with helpdesk immediately.



Thanks but how do i contact them??

Any other thoughts are needed as well


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys,

I received the acknowledgment today  I will update the sheet. Now eagerly waiting for the approval.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the acknowledgment today  I will update the sheet. Now eagerly waiting for the approval.


Congratulations little banter.... :clap2:
Wish you all good luck for approval & invitation


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the acknowledgment today  I will update the sheet. Now eagerly waiting for the approval.


Congrats mate!
you state in the table Dec 17th, I am Dec 19th
hurrraayyyyy !


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats mate!
> you state in the table Dec 17th, I am Dec 19th
> hurrraayyyyy !



Coool...
Again NSW started working on ACK itseems...common guys... lets hope for the best.
wish you all good luck:ranger:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

They've only issued 794 invitations for 189 and 43 for 489. There are only 3 months left in this fiscal year. Any ideas on how the government will fill its migration planning levels? Is there any chance of the pass mark being reduced to 55?
Abhishek


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Coool...
> Again NSW started working on ACK itseems...common guys... lets hope for the best.
> wish you all good luck:ranger:



Thanks to every one. Now another biggest challenge has come....


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the acknowledgment today  I will update the sheet. Now eagerly waiting for the approval.


Hey congrats mate !

Request you to update excel sheet too.......as we still unable to see your masked ack number in sheet .....


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Guys

Any ACK/Invitations today ?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> educational documents and degree certificate are not required for secondary applicant. In fact, there was no link to upload those.


True. There is no direct attachment link for secondary applicant. However, there is a way to attach. Just need to click on "Attach documents" on the top right corner of the page and it will have a drop down to select applicant and related documents. I did this way.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hey congrats mate !
> 
> Request you to update excel sheet too.......as we still unable to see your masked ack number in sheet .....



Thanks man, I have updated the sheet also corrected the education section someone messed with it for my row .

Now waiting for approval eagerly


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone got Ack, who submitted their applications in Dec?

Also, have they completed Nov applications outcome or are still some people who haven't got their outcome?


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

One of my friends is applying through an agent. While filing the EOI in Skillselect they selected Subclass 190 and 186 both, whereas only 190 should have been selected in the application. 

When he found that he did not get any Ack (Submission date: 23rd Nov), he checked in Skillselect and found this mistake. Subclass 186 is deleted from the EOI application now.

Question:
1. Does his submission date change from Nov 2012 to Mar 2013 or they go by documents submission date only ?
2. Does it mean he will have to wait for 4 months starting Mar 2013 ?
3. Does he have to resend the fee of 300 AUD ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> One of my friends is applying through an agent. While filing the EOI in Skillselect they selected Subclass 190 and 186 both, whereas only 190 should have been selected in the application.
> 
> When he found that he did not get any Ack (Submission date: 23rd Nov), he checked in Skillselect and found this mistake. Subclass 186 is deleted from the EOI application now.
> 
> ...


It will not effect any on submission date of documents to NSW. NSW processes cases bases on the date they receive docs.

For ack I would suggest you to check with NSW via phone or email.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi achtunghoney ,

They can see the doc submit date in the skill select , It shows in the top.

Let us know if u or ur friend get any information about this.

Personally I believe that, it should not effect. Bec, NSW may not have access to skill select. You can seek NSW SS without EOI , it clearly shows that they are not depending on EOI for any ack/approvals

Thanks


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Buddiess

Any ACKs or invitations today ?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Buddiess
> 
> Any ACKs or invitations today ?


Today we have received ack for 8th Jan..check this link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-45.html


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

mah22 said:


> Today we have received ack for 8th Jan..check this link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-45.html


thanks mah22.
bit confused.. with below questions in my mind 

1) He didn't get file number... every body here who received ACK got file number.
2) Really if they started processing 8th Jan applicants... thats good. but what about Dec mid -end applicants ACK s?

Can anybody confirm ... any ACK recently :ranger:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

pradinlr said:


> thanks mah22.
> bit confused.. with below questions in my mind
> 
> 1) He didn't get file number... every body here who received ACK got file number.
> ...


Yah that's confusing- but what I have noted is this is how they go they ack 1 or 2 higher date applicant and then cover up middle part.

Also I guess it will still take some time for Jan start applicants may be by end of this month.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Yah that's confusing- but what I have noted is this is how they go they ack 1 or 2 higher date applicant and then cover up middle part.
> 
> Also I guess it will still take some time for Jan start applicants may be by end of this month.


Oh .. I C  then ...
lets hope for the best.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

@the person who got Ack. letter whose application was submitted on 8th Jan

I would like to know whether your was a special case/did you ring NSW about your application? Also, how did you submit your application ie via Aus Post/Courier?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> @the person who got Ack. letter whose application was submitted on 8th Jan
> 
> I would like to know whether your was a special case/did you ring NSW about your application? Also, how did you submit your application ie via Aus Post/Courier?



Hey anurag

I doubt whether he is following this thread or not.

you can post this question to " ITS27001 " in the below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-new-post.html


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

pradinlr said:


> Hey anurag
> 
> I doubt whether he is following this thread or not.
> 
> ...


What I can read from Forums seems NSW has change there process they are sending ack email immediately without file number and letting applicant know that it will take 12 weeks for entire process. 

This is good as ppl will know that at-least they have recvd. docs but bad because one more step is added to the process.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> What I can read from Forums seems NSW has change there process they are sending ack email immediately without file number and letting applicant know that it will take 12 weeks for entire process.
> 
> This is good as ppl will know that at-least they have recvd. docs but bad because one more step is added to the process.


Exactly.
Totally agree with your opinion


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Hey anurag
> 
> I doubt whether he is following this thread or not.
> 
> ...


thanks mate. i would post on that thread.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anurag8841 said:


> thanks mate. i would post on that thread.


One more Question for ppl from Pakistan. I want to file DIAC application but i guess its around PKR 300K for the application fee how do you guys manage it. I m sure most of us do not have that limit - is there any alternative. Sorry to send this mesg on this forum - but since I am active here it would be great if anyone can answer this here. I am not using agent.

thanks


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys this happend with me as well

My application reached in NSW office on 14th March and surprisingly I got below email next day

"This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you."

How come I got thic ACK so quick? And there's no file number as well?

Please share your views.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> thanks mah22.
> bit confused.. with below questions in my mind
> 
> 1) He didn't get file number... every body here who received ACK got file number.
> ...


Yes i also did not receive the file no. My app reached there on 17 dec n i rec ack email on last thursday without file no. Can any one comment when ll real processing start for my app


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> Hey guys this happend with me as well
> 
> My application reached in NSW office on 14th March and surprisingly I got below email next day
> 
> ...


Did you check with your bank, that your DD has been used by NSW?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Did you check with your bank, that your DD has been used by NSW?


HI Rupinder :
I guess...process has been little changed....they acknowledge the receipt as soon as documents receive....and later in 10-12 weeks...acknowledgement number issues...and then in next 4-5 weeks....result outcomes......


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> HI Rupinder :
> I guess...process has been little changed....they acknowledge the receipt as soon as documents receive....and later in 10-12 weeks...acknowledgement number issues...and then in next 4-5 weeks....result outcomes......


That's good News!!!


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Here you go. I saved the list from this forum itself.
> 
> For Main applicant
> 1) University transcripts
> ...


hi, where did you find this checklist? is it the official one or made by someone?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> hi, where did you find this checklist? is it the official one or made by someone?


this list is composed by someone else.. You can check this thread at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-311.html#post1088300

For official list refer to:
-- For 190 190-applicant-checklist

-- For 189 189-applicant-checklist


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

But if engineers Australia certified me 5years Xp, will diac ask me again to prove that?
I won't have difficulties in doing that but I will have to spend again lots of money for translations and certified copies for b and w documents!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> But if engineers Australia certified me 5years Xp, will diac ask me again to prove that?
> I won't have difficulties in doing that but I will have to spend again lots of money for translations and certified copies for b and w documents!!


of course, the documents you used to prove the amount of experience with ACS or Engineers Australia you will have to re-submit them when you apply for the 189 or 190 (which ever visa you are going for) online.

did you just think you would need the proof of work experience to only just get your skills assessed?!?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> of course, the documents you used to prove the amount of experience with ACS or Engineers Australia you will have to re-submit them when you apply for the 189 or 190 (which ever visa you are going for) online.
> 
> did you just think you would need the proof of work experience to only just get your skills assessed?!?


Bubbe, engineers Australia makes skills assessment, but if you pay an additional fees they can certify also years of experience... They told me that DIAC should ask less documents in this way, but I was asking if someone, an engineer obviously, was asked less docs when submitting proof of employment to diac.

I know that a skills assessment is not a proof of employment!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> Bubbe, engineers Australia makes skills assessment, but if you pay an additional fees they can certify also years of experience... They told me that DIAC should ask less documents in this way, but I was asking if someone, an engineer obviously, was asked less docs when submitting proof of employment to diac.
> 
> I know that a skills assessment is not a proof of employment!


Don't you have pay slips, bank statement, tax document?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes rupinder, I have them all but not the translation because engineers oz asked me for the original docs for the translation.
Anyway it's not a problem, I'll pay another time for the translation in case they will ask me for more docs. But if they will ask me for that documents I wonder why engineers Australia made the assessment also for xp, I read that they were authorized by diac in doing this, so I was thinking that diac won't request me more documents... I'll see


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

We need to send DD in favor of Industry & Investment NSW

whats is address for Demand draft ?

Is it, below one?

Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> We need to send DD in favor of Industry & Investment NSW
> 
> whats is address for Demand draft ?
> 
> ...


Yes this is the address where I sent my documents.. Also mentioned on NSW website


or

GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Yes this is the address where I sent my documents.. Also mentioned on NSW website
> 
> 
> or
> ...


I am inquiring about address for Demand Draft


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I am inquiring about address for Demand Draft


yes bro same address.. I have put my DD along with all other documents..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> yes bro same address.. I have put my DD along with all other documents..


thanks!!!


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> yes bro same address.. I have put my DD along with all other documents..



HI brahmgupta,

I sent my NSW Request yesterday and send all the documents excect *Appoinment letters and Reference letters* .In their documents, they have mentoned these are optional documents.

However can you say, is this an issues for process my application? will they ask those documents from me ?

did you send " Appoinment letters and Reference letters " for NSW SS ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Sanje said:


> HI brahmgupta,
> 
> I sent my NSW Request yesterday and send all the documents excect *Appoinment letters and Reference letters* .In their documents, they have mentoned these are optional documents.
> 
> ...


I have sent Appointment letter for my current company only and reference letter for current and previous two companies.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> I have sent Appointment letter for my current company only and reference letter for current and previous two companies.



will they reject my application directly without asking from me to asking those docs?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Sanje said:


> will they reject my application directly without asking from me to asking those docs?


Don't worry.. Documents which you have missed are anyways optional. So I think it cannot be the reason for rejection. 

Moreover, as seen so far, NSW has not rejected any case. If they need that documents they can always ask you to submit them.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Don't worry.. Documents which you have missed are anyways optional. So I think it cannot be the reason for rejection.
> 
> Moreover, as seen so far, NSW has not rejected any case. If they need that documents they can always ask you to submit them.


ohhh thanks....
ur word made me cooolll


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Guys.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

One approval today .......

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tate-sponsorship-progress-62.html#post1097683


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I am Facing problem while login to skillselect following message appears after login

"There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : fXXXXX-0a80-4b5a-bbe9-13XXxa24a1a8 ) 
"
can anyone please help me in this regard?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any ack today ?? 

are they still processing early DEC applications ?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AusPak said:


> I am Facing problem while login to skillselect following message appears after login
> 
> "There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : fXXXXX-0a80-4b5a-bbe9-13XXxa24a1a8 )
> "
> can anyone please help me in this regard?


Just checked mine its working fine- I guess some activity going on your account. Please wait for some time and try again may be some good news waiting next door.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Any ack today ??
> 
> are they still processing early DEC applications ?


No...Nov applications.....are in processing
Dec applications they are acknowledging....that they require more 3 weeks....


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

AusPak said:


> I am Facing problem while login to skillselect following message appears after login
> 
> "There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : fXXXXX-0a80-4b5a-bbe9-13XXxa24a1a8 )
> "
> can anyone please help me in this regard?


Hi , Could you please share your time line .....?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Topgun I already have good news i.e. invitation on 5 march


TOPGUN said:


> Just checked mine its working fine- I guess some activity going on your account. Please wait for some time and try again may be some good news waiting next door.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

someone has deleted my info from spreadsheet


sachdevar said:


> Hi , Could you please share your time line .....?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sanje said:


> will they reject my application directly without asking from me to asking those docs?


Dont worry. I haven't sent any optional documents and still got approval.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Mates,
our spreadsheet is a complete mess 
someone has changed all "submited" dates to dec 7 
Please who is familiar with those google spreadsheets to recover early state !!!


----------



## elec_engineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like some information from people who received 189 invitation after submitting for NSW SS (submitted on 17 Jan). Are you able to cancel the NSW SS application? Do you receive a refund of the application fees?

I haven't still received my grant for 189 (CO has not been assigned yet) so is it advisable to cancel/withdraw the NSW SS application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like some information from people who received 189 invitation after submitting for NSW SS (submitted on 17 Jan). Are you able to cancel the NSW SS application? Do you receive a refund of the application fees?
> 
> ...


I guess if you can cancel your instrument from bank it will automatically get cancel due to non payment and you will save fee as well.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like some information from people who received 189 invitation after submitting for NSW SS (submitted on 17 Jan). Are you able to cancel the NSW SS application? Do you receive a refund of the application fees?
> 
> ...


When I called them, they said I can request to cancel my application and the money will be refunded. The lady I spoke gave me lily.cheong's email address to request cancellation.
If you have already received an invitation through skillselect, you can't get another invitation while the current one has not expired. So there is no point in wasting money. So better cancel the application.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Nurse said:


> When I called them, they said I can request to cancel my application and the money will be refunded. The lady I spoke gave me lily.cheong's email address to request cancellation.
> If you have already received an invitation through skillselect, you can't get another invitation while the current one has not expired. So there is no point in wasting money. So better cancel the application.


Oh ****. Does that mean if I have an invitation for 489 attached to my EOI ID, i cant get the 190 invitation


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty quite huh!! Nothing is happening!! few of my friends got email saying their files are received and current processing time is 12 weeks. There wasn't any file number in it!!!


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello guys,

I still have not received ack from NSW. I called up last friday and some lady(Stephany) had received call, and told me that they are assessing my application and will take 4weeks to get it done. She asked my last name, first name and told me that we have received your documents as well.

I am not getting they are assessing my application then how come they didn't send me ack email???

I am bit worried now because whom ever has applied after 4Dec has received ack email but not me :confused2: this wait is killing me

any idea????


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I still have not received ack from NSW. I called up last friday and some lady(Stephany) had received call, and told me that they are assessing my application and will take 4weeks to get it done. She asked my last name, first name and told me that we have received your documents as well.
> 
> ...


As Stephany said that your application is in assessing level then you got your ack. 
you should have asked for the file no.
congratulation.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> As Stephany said that your application is in assessing level then you got your ack.
> you should have asked for the file no.
> congratulation.


Hi,

I am gonna call her again and ask for a file number.. one more question.. what actually they do while assessing an application???


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am gonna call her again and ask for a file number.. one more question.. what actually they do while assessing an application???


I think they give your file to an officer for check the docs and approval.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I think they give your file to an officer for check the docs and approval.


I called her again and she has given me my file number...  She said out come is still pending..  M updating my file number in google docs.. but strange is she didn't send me ack email


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I called her again and she has given me my file number...  She said out come is still pending..  M updating my file number in google docs.. but strange is she didn't send me ack email


Congratulation agin! See, i told you. 
What I guess, they had sent you email regarding to the ack. Just check your junk mail. 
Or it could be you had provided a wrong email address.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation agin! See, i told you.
> What I guess, they had sent you email regarding to the ack. Just check your junk mail.
> Or it could be you had provided a wrong email address.


Thanks!! Actually i have been doing process through agent and my agent is telling me that he doesn't receive any email.. so i dont know.. any ways i got file number which gives my satisfactions after all they have my documents and they are processing it.. now again some more wait ill have to do....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

*Approved.. Hell Yeah*

Thank you so much God...  By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins..  Lodgement of Visa lane:


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God...  By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins..  Lodgement of Visa lane:


hi Abhishek,

When did you apply your EOI and what were ur points?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God...  By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins..  Lodgement of Visa lane:


congratulations... can u plz share your timeline...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rvijay said:


> hi Abhishek,
> 
> When did you apply your EOI and what were ur points?


Im still trying to figure out this timeline thingy.. I applied on the 27th of February. I had 55+5 points


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Im still trying to figure out this timeline thingy.. I applied on the 27th of February. I had 55+5 points


Well done!
however this is a prove that NSW are NOT processing applications on FIFO basis.
I'm a Dec19th and still don't have even an ack...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Well done!
> however this is a prove that NSW are NOT processing applications on FIFO basis.
> I'm a Dec19th and still don't have even an ack...


Yeah you are right. They could be processing on the basis of occupations. AFAIK there arent many people applying for SS under my occupation code 2339


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats Abhishek..


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God...  By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins..  Lodgement of Visa lane:


thats quick man, congrats


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> thats quick man, congrats


Thank you so much dude. I actually need your help now. Is there like a documentation checklist that I can follow for the visa lodgement?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much dude. I actually need your help now. Is there like a documentation checklist that I can follow for the visa lodgement?


can u open this link? 
www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

for some reason its not working for me but i remember accessing this


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> can u open this link?
> www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> for some reason its not working for me but i remember accessing this


Yeah I can access this link. Sweet.. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> can u open this link?
> www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> for some reason its not working for me but i remember accessing this


So you dont need to submit Form 26, 1107i, and form 160 along with all other documents right? These are the medicals arent they? I thought the case advisor will advise me when to submit these docs?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> So you dont need to submit Form 26, 1107i, and form 160 along with all other documents right? These are the medicals arent they? I thought the case advisor will advise me when to submit these docs?


yea these are medicals which will be uploaded by the medical center. i didnt upload any of these.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> yea these are medicals which will be uploaded by the medical center. i didnt upload any of these.


Oh right thanks for that. And for the documents to prove my identity, I can just attach the front and the back pages of my passport right. The back page also has my parents' name


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right thanks for that. And for the documents to prove my identity, I can just attach the front and the back pages of my passport right. The back page also has my parents' name


Yes for Identity and Travel Document attach scanned passport first and last page two pages


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

hi frnds,

today i got my PR...........


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Harshij said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> today i got my PR...........


Congrats Harshij... 

Please share your timeline...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Harshij said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> today i got my PR...........


congrats, did you update the sheet, or could you share your timeline after filing visa


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right thanks for that. And for the documents to prove my identity, I can just attach the front and the back pages of my passport right. The back page also has my parents' name


Just lodge the visa without delay, after filling the information carefully as the date starts from the date the visa is lodged.

You will get a lot of time to upload the docs.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Harshij said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> today i got my PR...........


Congrats Harshij.
We'll all see you on the other side


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

applied ss : 12th nov

approved : 7th march

invitation : 13th march

applied 190 ; 14th march

granted pr ; 25th march

no case officer allocated and only took 1 week to process because i recently granted 489 family sponsored visa (Jan) therefore all my docs were ready/ up to date and no need to evaluate again (my opinion).


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Harshij said:


> applied ss : 12th nov
> 
> approved : 7th march
> 
> ...


Thats jaw dropping quick...

I lodged my application on 10th march under 190 subclass.. but not heard anything yet..


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God...  By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins..  Lodgement of Visa lane:


Hey Congratulation!!!! you ll get visa approved


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God...  By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins..  Lodgement of Visa lane:


Congratrs Abhishek. That's so quick. 
I guess the reason you got approval that quick because you have Ielts 7 in each band.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratrs Abhishek. That's so quick.
> I guess the reason you got approval that quick because you have Ielts 7 in each band.


Thanks a lot man. I think the main reason why my case was processed very quick is because there arent many people applying under the same occupation code.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Harshij said:


> applied ss : 12th nov
> 
> approved : 7th march
> 
> ...


Kudos Harshij,
I think once the invite for 190 has been issued, PR should be approved within about a month yeah. Oh and how do I apply for Medicare now that I have been issued an invite?
Congrats Once Again
Abhishek


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratrs Abhishek. That's so quick.
> I guess the reason you got approval that quick because you have Ielts 7 in each band.


Oh and I forgot to mention, if you attach a job offer along with your NSW SS, they might give you higher priority. I attached a job offer that I got from NSW Health as a Biomedical Engineering Technician and I think that helped me as well


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ack mail just received! (26-03) no file number


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Kudos Harshij,
> I think once the invite for 190 has been issued, PR should be approved within about a month yeah. Oh and how do I apply for Medicare now that I have been issued an invite?
> Congrats Once Again
> Abhishek



First you need to apply for the visa. Once you applied you will get a bridging visa Then print it and take it to the medicare center and obtain a medicare card.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Harshij said:


> applied ss : 12th nov
> 
> approved : 7th march
> 
> ...


Please let us know which state and what job code?


----------



## Harshij (Jan 10, 2013)

rvijay said:


> Please let us know which state and what job code?


NSW, Accountant


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Got my acknowledgment today, the day 14 weeks completed since my documents reached business NSW. It also said the processing time is around 16 weeks. I hope it is another 2 weeks from today.... Good luck to all those who are still waiting...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Got my acknowledgment today, the day 14 weeks completed since my documents reached business NSW. It also said the processing time is around 16 weeks. I hope it is another 2 weeks from today.... Good luck to all those who are still waiting...


Hi is you ack contain file no? can you give your timeline as when you submitted your documents?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hi is you ack contain file no? can you give your timeline as when you submitted your documents?


Yes, it has the file no which I have entered in the spreadsheet. My documents reached NSW on the 18th of December.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Yes, it has the file no which I have entered in the spreadsheet. My documents reached NSW on the 18th of December.


did you check with your bank whether the bank cheque has been encashed? also did you get the tax invoice? what did i say? like your bank cheque number details etc?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Harshij said:


> First you need to apply for the visa. Once you applied you will get a bridging visa Then print it and take it to the medicare center and obtain a medicare card.


I applied for the visa today. I paid my visa fees and uploaded the documents. (They should all be there). How do I find out if I have been issued with a bridging visa or not? Do they email us or do we have to check for ourselves in VEVO?
With regards
Abhishek


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I applied for the visa today. I paid my visa fees and uploaded the documents. (They should all be there). How do I find out if I have been issued with a bridging visa or not? Do they email us or do we have to check for ourselves in VEVO?
> With regards
> Abhishek


After submitting your fee, you must have got e-mail with 2 pdf attachements. The one with name "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf" has details about bridging visa for spouse.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I applied for the visa today. I paid my visa fees and uploaded the documents. (They should all be there). How do I find out if I have been issued with a bridging visa or not? Do they email us or do we have to check for ourselves in VEVO?
> With regards
> Abhishek



You will get a mail from immigration about granting your bridging visa.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> After submitting your fee, you must have got e-mail with 2 pdf attachements. The one with name "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf" has details about bridging visa for spouse.


Does the email come in instantaneously? So basically from this time onwards I cant leave Australia right?
Thanks for your help guys
Abhishek


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Does the email come in instantaneously? So basically from this time onwards I cant leave Australia right?
> Thanks for your help guys
> Abhishek


Yes should come immediately. You can leave the country ,just you have to apply for bridging visa B. Make sure that u have that visa if u are planning to leave Australia. otherwise you will not able to come until your PR granted


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Yes should come immediately. You can leave the country ,just you have to apply for bridging visa B. Make sure that u have that visa if u are planning to leave Australia. otherwise you will not able to come until your PR granted


Oh right. Thats strange I havent received it yet. Maybe Ill receive it tomorrow or something. I was just thinking of going on a holiday back home to India lol.
Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> You will get a mail from immigration about granting your bridging visa.


i think it usually take 1 day to get the email from immigration. also you can check the same when you go to application status page in the immigration website after entering your details in the system.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. Thats strange I havent received it yet. Maybe Ill receive it tomorrow or something. I was just thinking of going on a holiday back home to India lol.
> Thanks
> Abhishek


That's strange, Check your spam mail in case, I would suggest don't leave country unless u get the PR 

reasons 

1) your application will be withheld unless you come back and can cause delay in your result 
2) you have do indian police check again


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. Thats strange I havent received it yet. Maybe Ill receive it tomorrow or something. I was just thinking of going on a holiday back home to India lol.
> Thanks
> Abhishek


which visa are you on currently and when is it expiring? as that visa is still valid allowing you to enter Australia and you won't need to apply for Bridging Visa B.

i guess you can check again with DIAC by calling them tomm morning and finding out. let us know what do they have to say with regards to this.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> which visa are you on currently and when is it expiring? as that visa is still valid allowing you to enter Australia and you won't need to apply for Bridging Visa B.
> 
> i guess you can check again with DIAC by calling them tomm morning and finding out. let us know what do they have to say with regards to this.


It's true. If you have substantial visa, no need to apply for Bridging visa B.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> That's strange, Check your spam mail in case, I would suggest don't leave country unless u get the PR
> 
> reasons
> 
> ...


actually 2nd point which you mentioned is a valid one. yeah it can be that you have to do the indian police check again as you are entering india even though its for short period of time but still it can effect your visa and they might ask you to do it. as they would ask you to fill out form 80 and they can easily find out when you last left the country.

i also suggest you should wait for 1 month as around that time you would get your PR,then you can leave Australia for holidays. im also missing India, havent been back for like 1.5 years lol


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> which visa are you on currently and when is it expiring? as that visa is still valid allowing you to enter Australia and you won't need to apply for Bridging Visa B.
> 
> i guess you can check again with DIAC by calling them tomm morning and finding out. let us know what do they have to say with regards to this.


I am on a student visa at the moment. Its expiring on the 28th of April though. In any case I'll give them a day or two. If nothing comes up by monday then I'd have to call them
Thanks for your help guys
Abhishek


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> actually 2nd point which you mentioned is a valid one. yeah it can be that you have to do the indian police check again as you are entering india even though its for short period of time but still it can effect your visa and they might ask you to do it. as they would ask you to fill out form 80 and they can easily find out when you last left the country.
> 
> i also suggest you should wait for 1 month as around that time you would get your PR,then you can leave Australia for holidays. im also missing India, havent been back for like 1.5 years lol


Good Idea.. I'll look for tickets around August-September in that case and ask my travel agent if he can block tickets around Mid August. Hopefully I would have gotten my PR by then
Abhishek


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Possible reasons for Time gap between Acknolwedgement and Invitation*

If any of the senior members hv an idea about why do NSW ppl require 4-8 weeks time even after sending a formal acknolwedgement/receipt of the application.
Is it just to check the authenticity of the documents (IELTS, Vetassess, Experience Certificate etc) or they also seek expert advice from the relevant industry by sending the candidates cv to them?


If anyone has an idea about this?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Good Idea.. I'll look for tickets around August-September in that case and ask my travel agent if he can block tickets around Mid August. Hopefully I would have gotten my PR by then
> Abhishek


why you going so late? you would have got your visa by 1st week of may. so you can go anytime then. btw which travel agent do you use to book tickets?

also, how come you are working full time as a biomedical technician with NSW Health on a student visa? i thought they usually take PR holders as its a government organisation.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> why you going so late? you would have got your visa by 1st week of may. so you can go anytime then. btw which travel agent do you use to book tickets?
> 
> also, how come you are working full time as a biomedical technician with NSW Health on a student visa? i thought they usually take PR holders as its a government organisation.


Oh right. The thing is the time period between June and September is like off peak so i figured it would be cheaper if I went during that time. As for the travel agent, you know the one which regularly advertises on Indian Link Magazine, Value World Travel, I used them the last time i went to India. I got a reasonably good deal from them so im just sticking with them I guess. And no I havent started working yet. I've got a job offer from NSW Health and no you dont need to be a PR or citizen to apply for jobs, you just need a valid working visa. But having said that they give you more priority if you have PR or citizenship to someone who doesnt. BTW This job is in Orange man, I dont think anyone wants to go and work there lol. 
Im eligible to work full time until my current student visa expires as Im done with uni 
Abhishek


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

And guys just a quick question. Do I need to upload the approval letter sent by NSW T&I department as well?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. The thing is the time period between June and September is like off peak so i figured it would be cheaper if I went during that time. As for the travel agent, you know the one which regularly advertises on Indian Link Magazine, Value World Travel, I used them the last time i went to India. I got a reasonably good deal from them so im just sticking with them I guess. And no I havent started working yet. I've got a job offer from NSW Health and no you dont need to be a PR or citizen to apply for jobs, you just need a valid working visa. But having said that they give you more priority if you have PR or citizenship to someone who doesnt. BTW This job is in Orange man, I dont think anyone wants to go and work there lol.
> Im eligible to work full time until my current student visa expires as Im done with uni
> Abhishek


well, here you go, you have several reasons why NSW picked you for fast processing since the job is in Orange and you have got offer letter from NSW Health so thats why.
good luck man.
Yeah Value World Travel is also good. I tried Best n Less they give me good rates as well.
thats actually good that you didnt need to apply for 485 Visa like me. well my student visa was about to expire in 2days when i had applied for 485 visa in august, so i had to apply for 485 visa.

yeah true, june is off-peak time. actually may is off-peak too for india travel. i think it gets busy during nov-dec. when the tickets are like 1500-1800 dollars return to delhi.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> well, here you go, you have several reasons why NSW picked you for fast processing since the job is in Orange and you have got offer letter from NSW Health so thats why.
> good luck man.
> Yeah Value World Travel is also good. I tried Best n Less they give me good rates as well.
> thats actually good that you didnt need to apply for 485 Visa like me. well my student visa was about to expire in 2days when i had applied for 485 visa in august, so i had to apply for 485 visa.
> ...


Hmm I guess you are right. Good Luck to you too dude. Lets keep our fingers crossed. Hopefully we'll all get our visa approvals soon . before I came to know about the state sponsorship, I was planning on moving to Tassie and living there for 2 years on the 489 visa but thank god this thing came up before that. Whats your occupation code dude? Whereabouts did you do uni?
Abhishek


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I applied for the visa today. I paid my visa fees and uploaded the documents. (They should all be there). How do I find out if I have been issued with a bridging visa or not? Do they email us or do we have to check for ourselves in VEVO?
> With regards
> Abhishek



How much is the visa fees?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> How much is the visa fees?


its 3,060 AUD.. Whether you are migrating alone or with family.. fee remains same..


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Finally, finally, finally..... I received approval and invitation to apply 190!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Finally, finally, finally..... I received approval and invitation to apply 190!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Hey Max.

Congratulations!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats Max!

to sum up, as I received ack today, processing time up to now seems to be delayed 2 more weeks, and is as follows:
12 - 14 weeks to ack with refference number,
16 - 18 weeks for final outcome.

Good luck to all mates,
will meet down there soon!


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I am quite newbie here and seeking your suggestions regarding IELTS because Reading is becoming stumbling block for me to proceed ahead.

I appeared two times for IELTS exam and got below score:

Attempt1: S: 6.5, W: 6, L: 6.5, R:5.5 
Attempt2: S: 7, W: 6.5, L: 7, R:5.5

I didn't do any practice for the first attempt. However, I did practice writing essays and letters, reading some passages, and muck speaking test for second Attempt. 

I am really disappointed that when I practice for Reading at home I was able to make on an average 30 to 32 questions. I need 6 each band(ONLY) to be eligible for applying 189 which I am not able to get at this time. Somehow I experienced real exam test questions are tougher than sample test I saw on books provided by BC, IDP.

I do read books (story, novel), newspaper everyday at least 1 hour. I somehow realized that my speed of reading is quite slow as compared to others. From internet I saw that only way to improve reading it is to read books and newspaper, however this is not helping much me so far. How can one improve the speed of reading? And also, is there any other tips to improve reading test? 

Any suggestions from them who increased their reading band are appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

*Actual text from SkillSelect*

...


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hey Max.
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!! :clap2:


Thanks mate!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats Max!
> 
> to sum up, as I received ack today, processing time up to now seems to be delayed 2 more weeks, and is as follows:
> 12 - 14 weeks to ack with refference number,
> ...


Yeah man.. thats what I think. Because I received an invitation on 5th week. So I would say it is 4 to 5 weeks after acknowledgement. But again, I don't know whether it will be same for new process where people are getting just an email without invoice and file number!! Thank again.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

max2681987 said:


> Finally, finally, finally..... I received approval and invitation to apply 190!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Congrads,

who was your CO .


Thanks & Best wishes.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ashababy said:


> Congrads,
> 
> who was your CO .
> 
> ...


I dont know if this is a nice idea- If we can add CO column on excel sheet - so that we can track load and performance for each as per earlier post there are around 7 to 10 CO's at most. 

What do you guys say?

If are you okay who can take lead to create column.

Thanks


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I dont know if this is a nice idea- If we can add CO column on excel sheet - so that we can track load and performance for each as per earlier post there are around 7 to 10 CO's at most.
> 
> What do you guys say?
> 
> ...


who was your CO, TOPGUN?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Congrads,
> 
> who was your CO .
> 
> Thanks & Best wishes.


Sorry guys. I meant to say I got an approval of sponsorship, Not for 190 visa. . I have just applied today for 190 after receiving invitation.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

max2681987 said:


> Sorry guys. I meant to say I got an approval of sponsorship, Not for 190 visa. . I have just applied today for 190 after receiving invitation.



Yes, for SS who was your assessment officer.

there are 8-10 people working as project officers.

Thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Finally, finally, finally..... I received approval and invitation to apply 190!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Kudos Max.. The final step in this ordeal begin now huh


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anurag8841 said:


> who was your CO, TOPGUN?


Its Beth Bull.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> and guys just a quick question. Do i need to upload the approval letter sent by nsw t&i department as well?


bump


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Kudos Max.. The final step in this ordeal begin now huh


Yeah Abhishek. True. Just paid fees and uploading documents!!!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Yes, for SS who was your assessment officer.
> 
> there are 8-10 people working as project officers.
> 
> Thanks


John Angeles!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Yeah Abhishek. True. Just paid fees and uploading documents!!!


Mate have you received an email saying that you've been issued a bridging visa? I got invited day before yesterday and I paid my visa fees yesterday. But I havent gotten the email regarding bridging visa yet.
Abhishek


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Yes, for SS who was your assessment officer.
> 
> there are 8-10 people working as project officers.
> 
> Thanks


SO is Stephanie - a project officer or assessment officer?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> SO is Stephanie - a project officer or assessment officer?


Stephanie Potell just answers phone calls i think. She's polite and her voice sounds good. Judging by that she probably looks as good as her voice 
Abhishek


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

When will they complete sending approval for NOV'12 applicants? As per google sheet, 19 Nov has record of receiving approval. Anybody can predict when rest of Nov'12 applicants can have approvals?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Stephanie Potell just answers phone calls i think. She's polite and her voice sounds good. Judging by that she probably looks as good as her voice
> Abhishek


lol
she sent me Ack. letter without reference number though. so what do you think itmeans? has somone recvd outcome letters from her?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Stephanie Potell just answers phone calls i think. She's polite and her voice sounds good. Judging by that she probably looks as good as her voice
> Abhishek


I spoke to her many times.. she seem to only receives the phone and gives information about application / document status...

yes off course her voice is pretty good and polite


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Mate have you received an email saying that you've been issued a bridging visa? I got invited day before yesterday and I paid my visa fees yesterday. But I havent gotten the email regarding bridging visa yet.
> Abhishek


No I haven't yet! I dont really know how it works! My current visa expiresnext year so my bridging won't be in effect anyway! By the way form 80 sucks man! I am lucky enough that I have the one which I filed/filled last year for my graduate visa!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> No I haven't yet! I dont really know how it works! My current visa expiresnext year so my bridging won't be in effect anyway! By the way form 80 sucks man! I am lucky enough that I have the one which I filed/filled last year for my graduate visa!


I totally agree dude... They ask all random questions. You have to provide residences for 10 years. Heck I dont even remember where I was 3 years ago. List all the countries you've been to in the past 10 years. Thats so bs. And the question about my thesis. What difference does it make to them lol?
Abhishek


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

congrats max. I am waiting for my approval, maybe next week?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats max. I am waiting for my approval, maybe next week?


Hi Bubbe !
I think ...next week...they would work only for 4 days (Tue - Fri) so....hope for...outcome for (20th Nov - 25th Nov) Applicants......

Lets keep our fingers crossed.....


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats max. I am waiting for my approval, maybe next week?


Yeah man, I guess so. They are processing 13/1XX files I reckon...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Yeah man, I guess so. They are processing 13/1XX files I reckon...


I have 12/xxx file number received on Feb 24. it's now been 4 weeks.....


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Yeah man, I guess so. They are processing 13/1XX files I reckon...


How do you know that they are processing 13/1xx file???? mine is also under 13/1xx


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> How do you know that they are processing 13/1xx file???? mine is also under 13/1xx


My file was also 13/1xxx...


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> My file was also 13/1xxx...


then i should receive some good news probably by next week so  what do u think?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

ausmsc said:


> then i should receive some good news probably by next week so  what do u think?


Yes,

who is your case officer ?. 

some officers are fast and does their job well.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Yes,
> 
> who is your case officer ?.
> 
> some officers are fast and does their job well.


I dont know about that, and still i haven't got invitation diac.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

ausmsc said:


> I dont know about that, and still i haven't got invitation diac.


sorry,

i mean NSW SS officer. There are 8-10 officers assessing our application. 
They are responsible for giving the file no and processing.
mine is alex.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Yeah man, I guess so. They are processing 13/1XX files I reckon...


Hello Max....Congrats to you....:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

If your file number is below < 10 , i mean 13/110.....it may give us clear idea.....how many applications get process in a day.....


as we can see in excel....one case from 3rd December has also been approved...so is really difficult to crack the pattern.....hopefully....first come first serve.....

Tommorow is last working day for this week....and next week will begin ...on coming Tuesday...


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ashababy said:


> sorry,
> 
> i mean NSW SS officer. There are 8-10 officers assessing our application.
> They are responsible for giving the file no and processing.
> mine is alex.


Actually, i called NSW and stephany has given me file number but she didn't tell me anything about assessment officer. I already called her twice dont want to bother her more..  She said assessment ll take 4weeks so better to wait for 4weeks...


----------



## expat_bgl_gal (Sep 18, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Finally, finally, finally..... I received approval and invitation to apply 190!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Congrats :clap2:


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Deak folks

I have submitted my docs to nsw on 1st feb but still my demand draft is not yet encashed as confirmed by money exchange. Can any one let me know why its happening. Any idea?


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Deak folks
> 
> I have submitted my docs to nsw on 1st feb but still my demand draft is not yet encashed as confirmed by money exchange. Can any one let me know why its happening. Any idea?


It will take time. As you can see in my signature that I submitted my docs on 16th November and I received an acknowledgement on 18th feb. my bank cheque was than cleared on 12th March and I received an invite on 27th March! Good luck.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> It will take time. As you can see in my signature that I submitted my docs on 16th November and I received an acknowledgement on 18th feb. my bank cheque was than cleared on 12th March and I received an invite on 27th March! Good luck.


Can you please message me when you get your email from Immi department about your Bridging Visa pl.
Abhishek


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Can you please message me when you get your email from Immi department about your Bridging Visa pl.
> Abhishek


Yes sure. I will. Nothing yet!!


----------



## 7Sydney (Feb 1, 2013)

*Finally Received Invitation to apply 190*



max2681987 said:


> Yes sure. I will. Nothing yet!!


Finally ..... I received my .....invitation to apply for 190!! NSW !!! 

It's a wonderful day !!!!!! 

Time Line for my process 

Applied on 21 Nov 2012 

Ack Letter : 19Feb 2013 

Invitation on 28March 2013


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Finally ..... I received my .....invitation to apply for 190!! NSW !!!
> 
> It's a wonderful day !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey 7Sydney,

Congratulations!!!! Seems like they are sending invitation one by one... :clap2: 

Soon ull get your grant as well then lane:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Finally ..... I received my .....invitation to apply for 190!! NSW !!!
> 
> It's a wonderful day !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations 7Sydney:clap2:


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Actually, i called NSW and stephany has given me file number but she didn't tell me anything about assessment officer. I already called her twice dont want to bother her more..  She said assessment ll take 4weeks so better to wait for 4weeks...


so what is your file number starting with?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

7Sydney said:


> Finally ..... I received my .....invitation to apply for 190!! NSW !!!
> 
> It's a wonderful day !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi, What job code and how much points you had?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> so what is your file number starting with?


My file number starting with 13/18X


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Finally ..... I received my .....invitation to apply for 190!! NSW !!!
> 
> It's a wonderful day !!!!!!
> 
> ...




Hello 7Sydney....
Congrats to you....:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 
Even...i have same date to Submit....but still no hear from NSW office....
i will say it....my bad luck ...

Applied on 21 Nov 2012 

Ack Letter : 19Feb 2013 

Result : Waiting


Anways....What is yours file number ?

13/11X ?? or 13/10X ?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Finally ..... I received my .....invitation to apply for 190!! NSW !!!
> 
> It's a wonderful day !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Whats your file number??


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

does anyone know how many invitations can NSW issue in 2012-13 year? Is it around 1700 or so?


----------



## 7Sydney (Feb 1, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hello 7Sydney....
> Congrats to you....:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> Even...i have same date to Submit....but still no hear from NSW office....
> i will say it....my bad luck ...
> ...


Thank you everyone !!

Sachdevar...you will also receive it very soon .... don't worry ... I have updated the Excel sheet. 

My file number 13/11

ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer 

Can someone clear my doubt .. ..

I had a word with my agent he said i have 60 days of time to submit my documents and make payment .. can someone tell me what is the procedure so that i am on the same page of understanding.. 

Thank you in advance !!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Thank you everyone !!
> 
> Sachdevar...you will also receive it very soon .... don't worry ... I have updated the Excel sheet.
> 
> ...


Okay on skillselect when you log into your EOI, you'll see an apply visa button. Click on the apply visa link, follow the instruction and complete the online application. In the end you pay your visa fees by card and after you pay your fees you get a receipt from the immi department and you'll get an email advisin you of your TRN number. After the payment you log into the new page using your TRN and upload your docs


----------



## 7Sydney (Feb 1, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Okay on skillselect when you log into your EOI, you'll see an apply visa button. Click on the apply visa link, follow the instruction and complete the online application. In the end you pay your visa fees by card and after you pay your fees you get a receipt from the immi department and you'll get an email advisin you of your TRN number. After the payment you log into the new page using your TRN and upload your docs



Thank you Abhishek !!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

7Sydney said:


> Thank you Abhishek !!!


No worries dude. Good Luck with your application yeah


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there any particular backgroud color for Personal photographs?


abhishek.jayakumar said:


> No worries dude. Good Luck with your application yeah


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am stll waiting for the approval... in the meanwhle can I ask for Police checks? or do I have to wait the day of invitation?
I am applying offshore


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> I am stll waiting for the approval... in the meanwhle can I ask for Police checks? or do I have to wait the day of invitation?
> I am applying offshore


I got mine done last November.
you don't have to wait until the invite.
get it done now.
medicals are the last thing to have done and that's ONCE you are invited to apply for the visa.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there any particular backgroud color for Passport size photographs?


AusPak said:


> Is there any particular backgroud color for Personal photographs?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

AusPak said:


> Is there any particular backgroud color for Passport size photographs?


should always be white or off-white


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All,

From skill select, updated today:

The below occupations have not yet reached their ceiling levels, however, 75% or more of the invitation ceiling levels for these occupations have been reached. Intending migrants who have selected any of these as their nominated occupation should submit their EOI to have a chance of being invited before their occupation reaches its ceiling:
•Telecommunications Engineering Professionals (447 of 480)
•Other Engineering Professionals (435 of 540)
•Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160)

Any ceiling reached will be reset on 1 July 2013.

for details check SkillSelect

Thanks


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From skill select, updated today:
> 
> ...


does that mean, they will only grant 1262 visa for Software & Applications Programmers till July 2013.

How about after July, 2013?? Probably they ll have more quota for Software & Applications Programmers? any idea????


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> does that mean, they will only grant 1262 visa for Software & Applications Programmers till July 2013.
> 
> How about after July, 2013?? Probably they ll have more quota for Software & Applications Programmers? any idea????


Yes , you are right . They will give invitation to 1262 only. Quota can be reduced as well not sure


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Yes , you are right . They will give invitation to 1262 only. Quota can be reduced as well not sure


Hopefully everybody ll get approval from existing quota .. lets keeping finger crossed...

one more thing, even if quota gets finished but when they open new quota hopefully they ll process application as per the current scenario of application date, i mean first in first out.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


could be.
just wait and see.
the only time you'll hear from your CO is when they require additional paperwork from you.
don't be surprised if you don't hear form your CO at all until you get the visa approved.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> could be.
> just wait and see.
> the only time you'll hear from your CO is when they require additional paperwork from you.
> don't be surprised if you don't hear form your CO at all until you get the visa approved.


Oh right.. thanks for the info bubbe


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


I don't think so Abhishek coz after uploading documents I logged out and logged in again and my status was changed to received too on same night!!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

did anyone call NSW asking about till what point are they in regards to processing dec applications? are they nearly finished with the dec applications? im waiting for them to start with the jan applications soon.


----------



## Anupsh (Mar 26, 2013)

*Regarding 190 visa- Accountant*



kpriya said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Application is approved. I have just got an invitation (190) from DIAC directly. I have updated the sheet. All the best for those who are waiting.


Hi dipdarshan,
I am Anup. I need your help seriously. As i saw in the spreadsheet that you were approved a 190 visa without 7 each in ielts. Could you please let me know the process if you need ielts 7 each to apply for it or not. As per the spreadsheet your ielts each score was 6.5. As i am in the same position but i have 55 points in hand. In this case will i be able to apply for 190 visa as an accountant.
Help will be appreciated.Please reply ASAP.

Kind Regards
Anup


----------



## Anupsh (Mar 26, 2013)

*Regarding 190 visa- Accountant*



dipdarshan said:


> Today I rang to nsw, enquiry abt my application,
> Which has completed 14weeks already. One of the representative said that it is under process which might take one month more to finalise. I have lost my hope now. I don't think they ll approve all the application.


Hi dipdarshan,
I am Anup. I need your help seriously. As i saw in the spreadsheet that you were approved a 190 visa without 7 each in ielts. Could you please let me know the process if you need ielts 7 each to apply for it or not. As per the spreadsheet your ielts each score was 6.5. As i am in the same position but i have 55 points in hand. In this case will i be able to apply for 190 visa as an accountant.
Help will be appreciated.Please reply ASAP.

Kind Regards
Anup


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anupsh said:


> Hi dipdarshan,
> I am Anup. I need your help seriously. As i saw in the spreadsheet that you were approved a 190 visa without 7 each in ielts. Could you please let me know the process if you need ielts 7 each to apply for it or not. As per the spreadsheet your ielts each score was 6.5. As i am in the same position but i have 55 points in hand. In this case will i be able to apply for 190 visa as an accountant.
> Help will be appreciated.Please reply ASAP.
> 
> ...


Hi Anup

You only need 6 in each to apply for NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## Anupsh (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you sure with accountant as well. Or point is enough to apply for 190 visa?
Please be sure.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anupsh said:


> Are you sure with accountant as well. Or point is enough to apply for 190 visa?
> Please be sure.


Yes I am sure. If you have 55 without SS, you get 5 for SS and it becomes 60 points. 

This is what they says on their website "
Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading). "

Please click on below mentioned link to view it on their website:
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

You can also view there current occupation list by clicking on below mentioned link :
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...sed-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-20130206.pdf

To sum up, you can apply with 6 in each for NSW state sponsorship. It will take around 12 to 18 weeks to get an outcome. 

Good luck.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Anupsh said:


> Are you sure with accountant as well. Or point is enough to apply for 190 visa?
> Please be sure.


55 points are more than enough to apply for nsw state sponsorship, 
If and only if u can get the assessment done as a general accountant from CPA/ICAA/IPA with 6 each, which i guess is not possible until u have done a professional year.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Anupsh said:


> Are you sure with accountant as well. Or point is enough to apply for 190 visa?
> Please be sure.



Max accountants dont get positive assessment with 6 each, they do but only for temporary graduate visa 485 and not for migration. To get positive skills assessment from CPA/ICAA/IPA you need 7 each and that too in Academic module.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Can anyone send me the link to the spreadsheet and also on instructions how to save the spreadsheet.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

kpriya said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Application is approved. I have just got an invitation (190) from DIAC directly. I have updated the sheet. All the best for those who are waiting.


hi,

Can you pls share your timeline? job code etc..


----------



## AV81 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All

I am following this thread from quite a long time.
I'm Nov applicant , got ACK in Feb and approval on 27th March. 

I have one question regarding VISA fee payment, Can some body who already crossed this phase can address my query ?

Query) What kind of modes are available to pay the VISA fee ? is it possible to pay the fee via debit card or its just through credit card ?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anupsh said:


> Are you sure with accountant as well. Or point is enough to apply for 190 visa?
> Please be sure.


NSW requires only 6 in IELTS as a basic requirement.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

AV81 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am following this thread from quite a long time.
> I'm Nov applicant , got ACK in Feb and approval on 27th March.
> ...


i guess its just credit card if you can pay using debit card you can if your bank allows but generally they have limit on debit cards.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

AV81 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am following this thread from quite a long time.
> I'm Nov applicant , got ACK in Feb and approval on 27th March.
> ...


Visa fees can only be paid through a credit card or a debit card. Depending on the bank and the account you hold, some allow a daily transaction limit of $5000.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Visa fees can only be paid through a credit card or a debit card. Depending on the bank and the account you hold, some allow a daily transaction limit of $5000.



Hello Friends !
This is another important question....then how to pay fees...suppose my bank wont allow me to do transactions more than Rs 1,00000 means around 1800 AUD , and same is with my credit card, is it possible to pay using 2 sources ....debit + credit card ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends !
> This is another important question....then how to pay fees...suppose my bank wont allow me to do transactions more than Rs 1,00000 means around 1800 AUD , and same is with my credit card, is it possible to pay using 2 sources ....debit + credit card ?


You, need to make the payment using one transaction only, I think you cannot use CC & DC, Why don't you borrow CC of your friend and make the payment.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> NSW requires only 6 in IELTS as a basic requirement.


You cannot get assessment done with 6 each in ielts unless you have done a professional year , yes he has the minimum requirements for NSW but only if he can get the assessment done as an accountant general which requires 7 each in ielts Academic.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Can anyone send me the link to the spreadsheet and also on instructions how to save the spreadsheet.


Anyone ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> You cannot get assessment done with 6 each in ielts unless you have done a professional year , yes he has the minimum requirements for NSW but only if he can get the assessment done as an accountant general which requires 7 each in ielts Academic.


I guess for any kind of assessment, IELTS is not required. For ACS and VETASSESS IELTS is not required.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> Anyone ?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends !
> This is another important question....then how to pay fees...suppose my bank wont allow me to do transactions more than Rs 1,00000 means around 1800 AUD , and same is with my credit card, is it possible to pay using 2 sources ....debit + credit card ?


Even i am facing this finally i have applied for new CC with limit of more than required money ... will get it in next 20 days 

Let me know if there is any other way .. may be you can try money exchangers if they could give you this facility at some additional cost.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess for any kind of assessment, IELTS is not required. For ACS and VETASSESS IELTS is not required.


You are making a guess or are you sure ??

Anyways there are three assessment bodies for Accounting.

CPA:
Requirements and criteria | Migration assessment | Careers & employment

ICAA:
About migration assessment

IPA:
WHAT IS IELTS

You can read it more if you are really intrested, i would humbly suggest you to not confused already stressed out Australian graduates until you are dead sure. I am an accountant so i know how things work for Accountants.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Thank you !! really appreciate.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> You are making a guess or are you sure ??
> 
> Anyways there are three assessment bodies for Accounting.
> 
> ...


Well if you are sure, than it is fine.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> You, need to make the payment using one transaction only, I think you cannot use CC & DC, Why don't you borrow CC of your friend and make the payment.


Thanks Rupinder......My case is just like yours.....my spouse too have 5.5 in each....
waiting eagerly now for approval ... :ranger:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks Rupinder......My case is just like yours.....my spouse too have 5.5 in each....
> waiting eagerly now for approval ... :ranger:


cross your fingers and wait


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, as per April SS report for 2613(SW &application programmer) ceiling reached 75%. Only left with 1262 EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all, as per April SS report for 2613(SW &application programmer) ceiling reached 75%. Only left with 1262 EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


what's the point in posting the same message 3 times in different threads in this forum? What point you want to make with this?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> cross your fingers and wait


Thanks Rupinder for your good wishes....

I got Invite today 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Thanks every one for being giving positiveness here......hope ...good for all.....

My time line is :

Applied : 21 Nov
Ack : 19 Feb
Approval : 2 April


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Even i am facing this finally i have applied for new CC with limit of more than required money ... will get it in next 20 days
> 
> Let me know if there is any other way .. may be you can try money exchangers if they could give you this facility at some additional cost.


One simple solution could be ask your cc provider to temporarily increase the cc limit. They generally do this.

Another possible solution could be, pay the excess amount (visa fee - cc limit) to the credit card as you pay the credit card bill. This will automatically increase the credit limit which you can check online. With that increased credit limit you can pay the visa fee in single transaction.

*AS THE AMOUNT IS HUGE, PLEASE CHECK WITH CC PROVIDER BEFORE DOING IT.*


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks Rupinder for your good wishes....
> 
> I got Invite today
> 
> ...


Congratulations dude!!!! :clap2:

Hey can you inbox me second last digit of your file number...


----------



## 7Sydney (Feb 1, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks Rupinder for your good wishes....
> 
> I got Invite today
> 
> ...


....Congrats sachdevar........


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks Rupinder for your good wishes....
> 
> I got Invite today
> 
> ...


Cogratulation have a party...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all, as per April SS report for 2613(SW &application programmer) ceiling reached 75%. Only left with 1262 EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


how did you know it?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks every body....
I would like to know process further....can body help me in this ......
if i press the button apply visa, what are things i must have with me to upload ...i sit 1 time button or will it remains there ....(i mean i can upload documents in multiple sessions) ?


Thanks in Advance....


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Goran said:


> how did you know it?


It's mentioned in the skill select report

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> how did you know it?


it still says there as of 18/02/2013


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear friends....

Thanks for your unconditional support ....here
I would like to know process further....can any body help me in this ......
say ....if i press the button apply visa, what are documents i must have with me to upload ...and if it is 1 time button or will it remains there ....(i mean can i upload documents in multiple sessions) ?

I m very eager to know....what will happen...when i hit apply visa button.....(i am not doing because...my credit card is not ready yet with such big amount)


Thanks in Advance....


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone done with PCC in Bangalore ?

Need to know the process and how many days does it take ?

From what I know, I have to apply in Regional Passport Office. How smooth the process is ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> Thanks for your unconditional support ....here
> I would like to know process further....can any body help me in this ......
> ...


Your apply visa button will remain in your EOI, but you won't be logging into your EOI you will be logging to ecomm site https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
with your TRN No and Password. After you enter the details the second last step is to submit fee. after you submitted the fee you cannot go back, then you need to upload all your documents, you upload multiple time by logging in to ecomm using TRN and PWD.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Today I called up NSW, they said that they are processing Dec end applications now (Dec 20th onwards).

Stephanie said it could take few more weeks for them to start Jan applications.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Your apply visa button will remain in your EOI, but you won't be logging into your EOI you will be logging to ecomm site https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> with your TRN No and Password. After you enter the details the second last step is to submit fee. after you submitted the fee you cannot go back, then you need to upload all your documents, you upload multiple time by logging in to ecomm using TRN and PWD.


Hi Rupinder , Thanks for your reply...
From where i will get my TRN number ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Rupinder , Thanks for your reply...
> From where i will get my TRN number ?


I will be created automatically when you will click apply visa button, you need to enter some details, you will be asked to create password for the same, TRN will be system generated.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I will be created automatically when you will click apply visa button, you need to enter some details, you will be asked to create password for the same, TRN will be system generated.


use this link for details: Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Today I called up NSW, they said that they are processing Dec end applications now (Dec 20th onwards).
> 
> Stephanie said it could take few more weeks for them to start Jan applications.


how come they process DEC end application??? and what about Nov & Dec??? My date is 4th Dec but still haven't got invitation yet..

What does she mean by *Processing Dec end applications*???


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> how come they process DEC end application??? and what about Nov & Dec??? My date is 4th Dec but still haven't got invitation yet..
> 
> What does she mean by *Processing Dec end applications*???


anurag8841 

when did u called them ?? its seems like its a old post


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> how come they process DEC end application??? and what about Nov & Dec??? My date is 4th Dec but still haven't got invitation yet..
> 
> What does she mean by *Processing Dec end applications*???


why don't you call them and ask them? 

processing i guess she meant was sending out file reference numbers.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> why don't you call them and ask them?
> 
> processing i guess she meant was sending out file reference numbers.


anurag8841 cool down mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> how come they process DEC end application??? and what about Nov & Dec??? My date is 4th Dec but still haven't got invitation yet..
> 
> What does she mean by *Processing Dec end applications*???


and what job occupation you are applying? is it one of those which are 75% full according to Skillselect report?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> anurag8841 cool down mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha. im cool mate.

and the post i posted is based on today's info. as i called them around 12.30pm NSW time


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> haha. im cool mate.
> 
> and the post i posted is based on today's info. as i called them around 12.30pm NSW time


Ok cool. 
I guess Jan Applicants will start receiving ACk with file number soon, as NSW processing dec end applications. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Ok cool.
> I guess Jan Applicants will start receiving ACk with file number soon, as NSW processing dec end applications.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Yes Rohit !!!
Hoping so :ranger:


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone from feb got ACK?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> use this link for details: Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information




Thanks Rupinder for sharing this information....
Mate ...keep in touch...i think we have already exchanged emails...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks Rupinder for sharing this information....
> Mate ...keep in touch...i think we have already exchanged emails...


sure no problems mate


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

How can I remove attachments from VISA application form?


rupinder.jit said:


> Your apply visa button will remain in your EOI, but you won't be logging into your EOI you will be logging to ecomm site https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> with your TRN No and Password. After you enter the details the second last step is to submit fee. after you submitted the fee you cannot go back, then you need to upload all your documents, you upload multiple time by logging in to ecomm using TRN and PWD.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

AusPak said:


> How can I remove attachments from VISA application form?


u can't mate.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

R U sure???


anurag8841 said:


> u can't mate.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AusPak said:


> R U sure???


Yes, you cannot delete any attachment neither you can update the details that supplied in EOI.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes, you cannot delete any attachment neither you can update the details that supplied in EOI.


Rupinder, which date did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

goran said:


> rupinder, which date did you lodge your visa application?


06/03/2013


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

But what should I do if I attached wrong document mistakenly?


rupinder.jit said:


> Yes, you cannot delete any attachment neither you can update the details that supplied in EOI.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

AusPak said:


> But what should I do if I attached wrong document mistakenly?


then you do nothing.
nothing you can do.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> then you do nothing.
> nothing you can do.


No, you can't delete any attachment already attached by you.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AusPak said:


> But what should I do if I attached wrong document mistakenly?


If you attached mistakenly don't worry let it be, but make sure that you do not do it again. there are chances that CO may ask for Form 80, just fill up that form and keep it handy.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Why forum so quite??? Any updates for November applicant????? Has anyone received Invitation?????

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

no net since 2 weeks ..nov end applicants are still waiting


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> no net since 2 weeks ..nov end applicants are still waiting


when did you submit?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes seems they are focusing on sending ack these days to all, instead of balanceing both ack and approvals ,,,, waiting waiting and waiting - when applied i knew it would be 1 month then figured out 12 weeks now its 16 God knows where they end up.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Yes seems they are focusing on sending ack these days to all, instead of balanceing both ack and approvals ,,,, waiting waiting and waiting - when applied i knew it would be 1 month then figured out 12 weeks now its 16 God knows where they end up.


Dude, Even i have been waiting for invitation... really not able to getting what's going at their end... This is so frustrating condition.. :ranger:


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you rupinder thank you for your reply .... 


rupinder.jit said:


> If you attached mistakenly don't worry let it be, but make sure that you do not do it again. there are chances that CO may ask for Form 80, just fill up that form and keep it handy.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I have lodged my visa but haven't got any letter for medical examination ...would you please tell me how long will it take?


rupinder.jit said:


> If you attached mistakenly don't worry let it be, but make sure that you do not do it again. there are chances that CO may ask for Form 80, just fill up that form and keep it handy.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AusPak said:


> I have lodged my visa but haven't got any letter for medical examination ...would you please tell me how long will it take?


go ahead and get appointment for medical and also get pcc.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

But I have not received any letter for medical examination....


rupinder.jit said:


> go ahead and get appointment for medical and also get pcc.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AusPak said:


> But I have not received any letter for medical examination....


no problems, you can go for medicals, it not required that you go for meds when co request you to. meds are mandatory. if you submitted fee for visa and have trn no then you go get your meds done.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going for PCC today. Do I have to carry a photo or will they click inside ? Please suggest. 

Thanks.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

do you live in Australia or India?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

I received a reply today for an email enquiry. My case officer said they are finalizing November 20th applications and it may take another 2-5 weeks for my application to get finalized. Mined was delivered on the 18th of December.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

citylan said:


> do you live in Australia or India?


India


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> India


not required.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

achtunghoney said:


> I'm going for PCC today. Do I have to carry a photo or will they click inside ? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


I know that if you are applying for Indian PCC in Australia, you need to take your photos and they need to meet certain specifications as listed on their website.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Rupinder and Citylan. Hope everything goes well today.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Nurse said:


> I received a reply today for an email enquiry. My case officer said they are finalizing November 20th applications and it may take another 2-5 weeks for my application to get finalized. Mined was delivered on the 18th of December.


Have u received invitation from NSW?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you very much rupinder thank you for your suggestion


rupinder.jit said:


> no problems, you can go for medicals, it not required that you go for meds when co request you to. meds are mandatory. if you submitted fee for visa and have trn no then you go get your meds done.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

achtunghoney said:


> Thanks Rupinder and Citylan. Hope everything goes well today.


Applied for PCC today. Should get it in a week.


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all, I've got news from my MA:
------
*Skilled Nominated Migration Notice

Notice

2012-13 applications under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa*

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

zedte said:


> H all, I've got news from my MA:
> ------
> *Skilled Nominated Migration Notice
> 
> ...



Oh My God! What does this means to ppl who have alraedy submitted.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Oh My God! What does this means to ppl who have alraedy submitted.


According to the text they will process the application which has been received by the 11 April 2013. This is true for the new comer who is willing to apply or likely to apply.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Oh My God! What does this means to ppl who have alraedy submitted.


what does it mean when they say that the applications wont be finalised in 2012-13?
does it mean that they wont do any processing from now till july for those applications which are already in the process?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys,

I am still waiting for approval. But the couple of questions are in my mind to those who have lodge their visa application.

Once you get the invitation how much time do you have to lodge the visa ? will that time effect if July 2013 is coming as DIAC normally change rules in July. ?

When lodging visa application- Is it required to have all the dependents passports or other documents before lodging visa ? or you can lodge visa on you passport only ?

This is important question because in my country passport making processing is long now a days.

Please reply... Thanks in advance


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

little.banter said:


> According to the text they will process the application which has been received by the 11 April 2013. This is true for the new comer who is willing to apply or likely to apply.


Alright ya! I didnt get it in first skimming. Well this is bad for ppl who were ready to apply  and good for ppl who are waiting for outcomes and ack. now this would be much speedy-er :clap2:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for approval. But the couple of questions are in my mind to those who have lodge their visa application.
> 
> ...


Hey Little banter - i know the pain as even i have applied renewal for my wife and they say it will take are 3 months to get urgent one. But I plan to lodge it with the old passport which is still valid and will update information when she get new one. 

Also i guess you can add dependent later to your application but best way is to do it along.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Alright ya! I didnt get it in first skimming. Well this is bad for ppl who were ready to apply  and good for ppl who are waiting for outcomes and ack. now this would be much speedy-er :clap2:


what does it mean when they say that the applications wont be finalised in 2012-13?
does it mean that they wont do any processing from now till july for those applications which are already in the process?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Little banter - i know the pain as even i have applied renewal for my wife and they say it will take are 3 months to get urgent one. But I plan to lodge it with the old passport which is still valid and will update information when she get new one.
> 
> Also i guess you can add dependent later to your application but best way is to do it along.


No the question is that whether it is feasible to not have passport of dependent at the time of lodging visa ? or its necessary to have the passport ? I do not have the dependent passport right now not even the old one...


And how much time we have after visa invitation to apply ?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

little.banter said:


> No the question is that whether it is feasible to not have passport of dependent at the time of lodging visa ? or its necessary to have the passport ? I do not have the dependent passport right now not even the old one...
> 
> 
> And how much time we have after visa invitation to apply ?


I am not 100% sure but I think its a must. Why can't u just lodge application and add dependent later when got passport?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> No the question is that whether it is feasible to not have passport of dependent at the time of lodging visa ? or its necessary to have the passport ? I do not have the dependent passport right now not even the old one...
> 
> 
> And how much time we have after visa invitation to apply ?


everybody's passport is required while submitting visa application. you have 60 days from the date when you got the apply visa button on EOI.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> everybody's passport is required while submitting visa application. you have 60 days from the date when you got the apply visa button on EOI.



Thanks rupinder.jit

This is what i was looking...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Thanks rupinder.jit
> 
> This is what i was looking...


I am saying this, as if you add dependent later in application, then you need to fill up extra forms.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Alright ya! I didnt get it in first skimming. Well this is bad for ppl who were ready to apply  and good for ppl who are waiting for outcomes and ack. now this would be much speedy-er :clap2:



Does that mean, applicant who has applied before 11 April, 2013 will get an invitation?

Hope they ll speed up the process...


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys,

I am looking for list of territories of NSW..can anyone please share it?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

NSW is a state, there is no territories in NSW. Have you googled Australia map?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

citylan said:


> NSW is a state, there is no territories in NSW. Have you googled Australia map?


In NWS, we can choose any city right??? Sydney or Canberra ?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> In NWS, we can choose any city right??? Sydney or Canberra ?


Dude Canberra ain't in NSW. Canberra is a part of ACT


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Then where would be the best choice to stay?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> In NWS, we can choose any city right??? Sydney or Canberra ?


yes, you can choose any city in NSW, even Canberra, Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Hobart, Perth. Everything is in NSW, actually the whole Australia has only 1 state ie NSW.

Seriously don't you have Google Maps? Cant you search before asking questions like these??


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Dude Canberra ain't in NSW. Canberra is a part of ACT


Then which would be best place to stay???


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

citylan said:


> yes, you can choose any city in NSW, even Canberra, Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Hobart, Perth. Everything is in NSW, actually the whole Australia has only 1 state ie NSW.
> 
> Seriously don't you have Google Maps? Cant you search before asking questions like these??


Hey dude, 

Chill.. That was my mistake.. m sorry for that... i thought Canberra is part of NSW but actually it is part of ACT. 

Sorry again! Sometimes it happens


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Then which would be best place to stay???


Look be ready to move anywhere in NSW. Some of the big "cities" in NSW are Dubbo, Newcastle, Armidale, Wagga, Port Macquarie


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Chill.. That was my mistake.. m sorry for that... i thought Canberra is part of NSW but actually it is part of ACT.
> 
> Sorry again! Sometimes it happens


No problems dude


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

citylan said:


> yes, you can choose any city in NSW, even Canberra, Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Hobart, Perth. Everything is in NSW, actually the whole Australia has only 1 state ie NSW.
> 
> Seriously don't you have Google Maps? Cant you search before asking questions like these??


U forgot to add Darwin buddy !! That is also part of NSW


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> U forgot to add Darwin buddy !! That is also part of NSW


Do people live in Darwin, last I heard was 2 people living there. Thats why I didnt include it.

(Sarcasm guys)


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

citylan said:


> Do people live in Darwin, last I heard was 2 people living there. Thats why I didnt include it.
> 
> (Sarcasm guys)


Can u please name those individuals ?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Can u please name those individuals ?


sorry mate


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> U forgot to add Darwin buddy !! That is also part of NSW


Guys ,Please stop making fun. That was a genuine mistake, 

Any ways, I heard once you get nsw SS we can work in New zealand, as its a part of NSW. right ??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Guys ,Please stop making fun. That was a genuine mistake,
> 
> Any ways, I heard once you get nsw SS we can work in New zealand, as its a part of NSW. right ??


On a serious note, if you get your PR, you can live and work in NZ as NZ permanent residents.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> On a serious note, if you get your PR, you can live and work in NZ as NZ permanent residents.


 Yes, But again after 2 years. Conditional PR. I confirmed with IMMI guys.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Yes, But again after 2 years. Conditional PR. I confirmed with IMMI guys.


Yeah you have to satisfy the requirements of NSW first.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> On a serious note, if you get your PR, you can live and work in NZ as NZ permanent residents.


Thats good thing.. but still haven't got invitation dude.. visa grant will give more clear vision where to stay and where to work


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Yes, But again after 2 years. Conditional PR. I confirmed with IMMI guys.


So does it mean that we can work in NZ only after completing 2 years in NSW? What is conditional PR?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> So does it mean that we can work in NZ only after completing 2 years in NSW? What is conditional PR?


Technically you can leave the next day you get the visa grant for NZ, however it is very important to fulfil the 2 year agreement that you've agreed upon when you applied for SS


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Technically you can leave the next day you get the visa grant for NZ, however it is very important to fulfil the 2 year agreement that you've agreed upon when you applied for SS


@abhishek - so if you go to India for holidays during the 2 year period for eg 1month, does it mean you now have to stay in NSW for 1month more?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> @abhishek - so if you go to India for holidays during the 2 year period for eg 1month, does it mean you now have to stay in NSW for 1month more?


Look it falls under one of those grey areas. You dont have to fulfil the requirement if you dont want to but if NSW comes to know and they decide that they wanna be tight arses (highly unlikely), they can ask immigration to cancel your visa on the grounds of not fulfilling your obligation.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

so my question was you would have to stay in NSW for 2 years and 1 month if you stay outside NSW during the 2 year period? would short holidays for a week also count? like i know international holidays they can know easily about it but not sure for 1-2 week holidays within Australia?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> so my question was you would have to stay in NSW for 2 years and 1 month if you stay outside NSW during the 2 year period? would short holidays for a week also count? like i know international holidays they can know easily about it but not sure for 1-2 week holidays within Australia?


AFAIK, I dont think they would care too much.. But to be on the safe side, apply for citizenship as soon as your 1 year is up


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess now we need to stop putting comments on this thread and start new thread.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess now we need to stop putting comments on this thread and start new thread.


Guys,

Have you visited there site ?

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Notice
2012-13 APPLICATIONS
UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

What does it means ? 


Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


Does it mean the current application they are processing ???


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> What does it means ?
> 
> Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.
> 
> Does it mean the current application they are processing ???


Yes they will be processing the applications they received till the date of closure


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes they will be processing the applications they received till the date of closure


What does below text mean ?

Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. 


does 2012-13 means till july 2013. & 2013-14 means July 2013 to July 2014 ?

would it impact for diac decision ? as they change rules almost every july ???? actually if you get the approval you also need invitation what will be the scenario now ?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys. Can anyone tell me what is the avg time taken
In pr grant after you submit the docs.wht i have heard is earlier
It was 2-4weeks but nw it is 10 weeks is this true


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> What does below text mean ?
> 
> Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13.
> 
> ...


I think they try to process all the application till july 2013, as some has got SS approval and they also has got 189 invite in that case they need to maintain inventory, and revoke SS from those who has got 189 invite.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me what is the avg time taken
> In pr grant after you submit the docs.wht i have heard is earlier
> It was 2-4weeks but nw it is 10 weeks is this true


From where you heard about this timeline?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

it says max. 5weeks you would be allocated a CO


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

citylan said:


> it says max. 5weeks you would be allocated a CO


I have been allocated CO, asked for FORM 80 provided the same, but still have not heard back.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

would you plz tell me how to attach Form80 in application?


rupinder.jit said:


> I have been allocated CO, asked for FORM 80 provided the same, but still have not heard back.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AusPak said:


> would you plz tell me how to attach Form80 in application?


Link got enabled, and also it was requested, name was 
Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

you can either upload online or if CO has asked for it you can mail CO.


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

*NSW 190 visa process clarification*

Hi,

I need help with applying for 190 subclass visa for NSW. 

1. I have got my ACS done under system admin category.
2. I have got my IELTS score of 7 and above in call modules.
3. I filled in the EOI form from Skillselect and submitted the EOI. There i have selected the state nomination and my current score is coming to 75. I am not sure if i should have chosen state sponsorship YES or NO.
4. There was a link on NSW website where 4 forms were asked to be filled and sent to a mailing address. At what step we need to send those form? After receiving any acknowledge on skillselect or before that? I have not sent these forms yet. Should i send them now?
4 a)With the form we also need to submit $300 fee. When do we need to submit this fee. Along with the form? I am India so how should i pay this fee? DD or cheque?
4b) I submitted my online EOI on 4th April 2013. I can see that NSW has stopped processing applications received after 11th April. Will my application be considered for it or not? 
5. The Hard copy of documents we need to send to NSW should be the same we prepared for ACS or we need to separately get the documents attested for it.


Please answer my queries as i feel little confused at this step.


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

Wat is the acknowledgement you have receved on ACK: 07/12/2012


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

vivekgreets said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help with applying for 190 subclass visa for NSW.
> 
> ...



Dude I am guessing 70 points without SS, APPLY FOR 189, FASTER and QUICKER + u can work anywhere in Australia


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

rohitk said:


> Dude I am guessing 70 points without SS, APPLY FOR 189, FASTER and QUICKER + u can work anywhere in Australia


he can't apply for 189 system admin is not on their list. Dude wait till July 13 or you can apply ss for nothern Teritory.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Link to google doc is not working. Is it moved to a different link ?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

achtunghoney said:


> Link to google doc is not working. Is it moved to a different link ?


Same link !!! Just checked working fine


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Abgumdb said:


> Same link !!! Just checked working fine


Looks like its working now.. Thanks.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

To all those who are done with their Meds... can you tell me how much are they charging per person (approx)... I enquired at Fortis Bangalore and they asked for Rupees 3500/person. 

Just wanted to confirm if I'm paying the right amount.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

achtunghoney said:


> To all those who are done with their Meds... can you tell me how much are they charging per person (approx)... I enquired at Fortis Bangalore and they asked for Rupees 3500/person.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if I'm paying the right amount.


3050 per person in chandigarh 800 for kid


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

rupinder.jit said:


> 3050 per person in chandigarh 800 for kid


Thanks for the prompt reply. Seems its genuine then


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

achtunghoney said:


> To all those who are done with their Meds... can you tell me how much are they charging per person (approx)... I enquired at Fortis Bangalore and they asked for Rupees 3500/person.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if I'm paying the right amount.


Seems your next best option is to take the flight to Chandigarh from Bangalore, so you can Rs 450


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

citylan said:


> Seems your next best option is to take the flight to Chandigarh from Bangalore, so you can Rs 450


Thanks for your thoughtful advice. Really couldn't think of such intelligent ideas.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

achtunghoney said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful advice. Really couldn't think of such intelligent ideas.


Let the forum members know when you get the sarcasm.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

citylan said:


> Let the forum members know when you get the sarcasm.


as if I didn't get it


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Mates,

Will try to stay away of sarcasm, but please, your posts should be useful for others!
This is a forum when someone will look for the answers for the same questions we have now, but years after us. We all did the same initially right?

Hence, there is no point to ask every 10 minutes in the main thread:"did you call, did you call... " ? 

If someone is so impatient, and really need to ask this, he/she can do it in private (PM)!

One more time: *Calling NSW will only delay the processing, definitely will not speed it!*

not offending anyone, but most of the time I feel myself offended when get an email about "nsw SS progress - update", come to check and... no update, just junk !!!

Just think about what you left behind for the history.
Hope it helps!


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Mates,
> 
> Will try to stay away of sarcasm, but please, your posts should be useful for others!
> This is a forum when someone will look for the answers for the same questions we have now, but years after us. We all did the same initially right?
> ...


Yes i also request every one to keep such things in mind when posting as this forum is really helping people in their queries.

Did any one get any approval from NSW for this and previous week ?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is there any section on SkillSelect about the telephone or cell number ?


----------



## gladwin (Feb 8, 2013)

What are the docs required to submit visa application to DIAC after SS approval?
COuld you please help me on this with the list of docs?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am interested too.... I am preparing all my docs but found out lots of troubles....


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

is anybody knows how to get pcc from dubai.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

I got Invitation today


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I got Invitation today


Congrats... Me too... I am having trouble with skillselect. Not letting me enter the national ID documents and can't proceed further....


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Congrats!!! are you making a visa application? I am not making a application at the moment still have to do ground work before filling a application.

I am in Malaysia, Now my question is how to get PCC & Medical done from here??

Best luck for further steps!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I got Invitation today



Congrats ausmc :clap2:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ausmsc said:


> I got Invitation today


Congrats.

As per ur signature, u have faced rejection for SA SS. Can you please give details mentioned below

Date of applying for SA SS
Ack Date
Rejection Date
Reason for rejection


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Date of applying for SA: 10 June
Ack Date: Not remember
Rejection Date: 15 July
Reason: Planning level reached for 261313


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi expats,
What is ielts requirment for WA SS?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

How to Get PCC for INDIA from Malaysia ????

I got information about VFSGLOBAL which provides pcc service..

https://www.vfsglobalonline.com/IHCAUSOnline/

Above is the link.

If anyone has got pcc while remain outside of india then please let me know..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> How to Get PCC for INDIA from Malaysia ????
> 
> I got information about VFSGLOBAL which provides pcc service..
> 
> ...


Why was you SS for SA rejected ? which code did you file under ? I am going to file for SA, I feel worried


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

my Anzsco is 261313(Software Engineer). My application were rejected because Planning Level Reached for that category...

Please check ceiling level for your Anzsco number. if your category has High Availability then don't worry and go ahead and apply.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> my Anzsco is 261313(Software Engineer). My application were rejected because Planning Level Reached for that category...
> 
> Please check ceiling level for your Anzsco number. if your category has High Availability then don't worry and go ahead and apply.


Thanks for response. Currently its high avail on SA list. I am due to get my resukts for ACS by next week then I would go ahead and file SS. How much time will they take to approve or disapprove.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> How to Get PCC for INDIA from Malaysia ????
> 
> I got information about VFSGLOBAL which provides pcc service..
> 
> ...


I would check with a friend of mine he got these done. And update you tommorow.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

My Dear Friends,

The good news is that I got the invitation today and nsw approval. Thanks you guys for you support. My docs reached there on 17-12-12


The challenge is for me is that I do not have passport of my spouse yet. Now a days it could take about more than 2 months for making new passport. Can you guys help me in case i do not have the passport of my spouse ( e.g. its in progress of making process) can i lodge application ??. Please guys i need your help on this matter i am bit bothered ... what if we are unable to get the passport within 2 months because for lodging application i have only 2 months....


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

*NSW 190 visa*

Can you please share the EOI process for NSW. Online submission first and then hard copy submission or the other way around.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

little.banter said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> The good news is that I got the invitation today and nsw approval. Thanks you guys for you support. My docs reached there on 17-12-12
> 
> ...



Congratulations little.banter :clap2:


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

little.banter said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> The good news is that I got the invitation today and nsw approval. Thanks you guys for you support. My docs reached there on 17-12-12
> 
> ...


I too am facing the same situation in khi, as I just applied for my daughter's passport yesterday (for urgent it says 65 days now!) and am awaiting ITA, so I am really worried what will happen if the ITA comes before the passport. 

I would also like to know what we can do in this case...


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

What is ITA ?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

little.banter said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> The good news is that I got the invitation today and nsw approval. Thanks you guys for you support. My docs reached there on 17-12-12
> 
> ...


Ya thats right these as_ ho_es are taking lot of time to make the dam passport but yesterday i heard that if one already have passport you can extend it with a stamp while new one is in process. Hope that will help. I suggest if your wife already have passport use that else file you application without her and in later stage you can include her- (experts can comment if you can do this - contact me on private mesg i will let you know who can help you with this)

Thanks.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

little.banter said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> The good news is that I got the invitation today and nsw approval. Thanks you guys for you support. My docs reached there on 17-12-12
> 
> ...


go for Tatkal option


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, what is west australia ielts requirment? 
Your answer would be appreciated.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

ashababy said:


> go for Tatkal option


What is that option please tell me ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

little.banter said:


> What is that option please tell me ?


Its a process in india where in you can obtain a passport with in 10 days.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

little.banter said:


> What is that option please tell me ?


In India if a person needs passport on urgent basis, there is a scheme called 'tatkal'. As per this scheme the applicants have to get letter from class I govt officer or any other top government official.

Check such similar scheme do exist in your country.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Mroks said:


> In India if a person needs passport on urgent basis, there is a scheme called 'tatkal'. As per this scheme the applicants have to get letter from class I govt officer or any other top government official.
> 
> Check such similar scheme do exist in your country.


Thanks a lot for your informationIn my country we have also urgent passport scheme but now a days there is passport scandal going on due to that urgent passport (that takes maximum 15 days) now taking more than 2 months that is the problem.

I have also explored the apply visa section i need to put the family members passports information there if i select '*YES*' for "*Are there any migrating family members included in this application?*". 

And If i select *NO *for the above option i can move on to next screen. One question to the seniors is - would that be fine if i select *NO* for the above option however i have given YES in the EOI for the below questions.

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* - YES

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* - YES


I am afraid to select *NO*. It will contradict the EOI questions. Please suggest me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

little.banter said:


> Thanks a lot for your informationIn my country we have also urgent passport scheme but now a days there is passport scandal going on due to that urgent passport (that takes maximum 15 days) now taking more than 2 months that is the problem.
> 
> I have also explored the apply visa section i need to put the family members passports information there if i select '*YES*' for "*Are there any migrating family members included in this application?*".
> 
> ...


I would suggest not to indulge in giving contradicting information. Try to contact DIAC on this matter, they will be able to provide some guidance. This would be the better approach rather than taking a wrong step of providing incorrect details.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Eyadshe said:


> Hi expats,
> What is ielts requirment for WA SS?


I am keen to know about this too, Can anyone highligt please. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

I have recently got nsw approval. Does anyone know, once I apply for 190 visa , how long on average it takes to get the PR approval?
Please let me know. Thanks on advance.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I would suggest not to indulge in giving contradicting information. Try to contact DIAC on this matter, they will be able to provide some guidance. This would be the better approach rather than taking a wrong step of providing incorrect details.


Thanks but how should i contact them i hv only general email address.


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I have recently got nsw approval. Does anyone know, once I apply for 190 visa , how long on average it takes to get the PR approval?
> Please let me know. Thanks on advance.


You may refer my signature for my timeline. But note that the timeline will vary person to person.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

little.banter said:


> Thanks but how should i contact them i hv only general email address.


Check the link, if something works out for you as u are running short of time. Also take help from senior members and moderators of the forum.

Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

I received Visa grant on 1st May. I applied for Subclass 190 with NSW sponsorship but the Case Officer who was assigned to me was from GSM Brisbane team. The Visa does not mention anything about NSW and that I will have to stay there for first 2 years atleast.

Seeking more information on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can any one tell me who have applied for visa after invitation ? How much the needs to pay through CC ? 

If there are dependent will I have to pay for them on the apply or later when i get the visa grant ?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

little.banter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can any one tell me who have applied for visa after invitation ? How much the needs to pay through CC ?
> 
> If there are dependent will I have to pay for them on the apply or later when i get the visa grant ?



If I am not wrong , you have to pay all your fees which includes your dependents at the time of application.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

rohitk said:


> If I am not wrong , you have to pay all your fees which includes your dependents at the time of application.



No dear the fee of payment before u upload the documents and before the CO assignment ?

I am talking about the payment maid on TRN screen...

I believe that it will be something else amount because spouse fee can be wave 

Can someone comment on this who have processed through it please...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

little.banter said:


> No dear the fee of payment before u upload the documents and before the CO assignment ?
> 
> I am talking about the payment maid on TRN screen...
> 
> ...


The charge for lodging this visa application is AUD3060. This payment covers you and all dependent family members included in your application.

There is an extra charge that applies only to the people on your application who have less than functional English and are 18 years of age or older. The charge is AUD4250 per person. It must be paid before a visa can be granted. The payment covers up to three years of English language instruction through the Adult Migrant English Program.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

achtunghoney said:


> I received Visa grant on 1st May. I applied for Subclass 190 with NSW sponsorship but the Case Officer who was assigned to me was from GSM Brisbane team. The Visa does not mention anything about NSW and that I will have to stay there for first 2 years atleast.
> 
> Seeking more information on this. Thanks in advance.


I hope you have checked the nomination mail which we receive for the invite. In that it has been mentioned...."when you apply for NSW state nomination you commit to live and work in NSW for 2 year.. blah..blah..."


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

rohitk said:


> The charge for lodging this visa application is AUD3060. This payment covers you and all dependent family members included in your application.
> 
> There is an extra charge that applies only to the people on your application who have less than functional English and are 18 years of age or older. The charge is AUD4250 per person. It must be paid before a visa can be granted. The payment covers up to three years of English language instruction through the Adult Migrant English Program.


Thanks a lot this is what i was looking...


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

rohitk said:


> The charge for lodging this visa application is AUD3060. This payment covers you and all dependent family members included in your application.
> 
> There is an extra charge that applies only to the people on your application who have less than functional English and are 18 years of age or older. The charge is AUD4250 per person. It must be paid before a visa can be granted. The payment covers up to three years of English language instruction through the Adult Migrant English Program.



Dear can you tell me more if you have more than 1 dependent ? do we need to pay fee for Adult Migrant English Program for every dependent one or the whole amount i.e. AUD 4250 covers all the dependent for this program ?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Folks,
Do we need to pay fee (i.e. AUD 4250) for Adult Migrant English Program for each dependent member separately or Total AUD 4240 covers all dependent members no need to pay separately?


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Folks,
> Do we need to pay fee (i.e. AUD 4250) for Adult Migrant English Program for each dependent member separately or Total AUD 4240 covers all dependent members no need to pay separately?


you should pay this for each dependant member over 18


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Eyadshe said:


> you should pay this for each dependant member over 18


Thanks it means for every dependent over 18 their will be this fee. Its expensive...


----------



## Eyadshe (Nov 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Thanks it means for every dependent over 18 their will be this fee. Its expensive...


Exactly, OR each one should score 4.5 in IELTS average


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Thanks it means for every dependent over 18 their will be this fee. Its expensive...


that's why, go for IELTS, overall band 4.5 for each of them can save you 4k AUD per head


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jre05 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am planning to go with 489 Visa for the moment as obtaining 7 in all modules in IELTS is a hindrance for me. I am all set to go with 489, however, since 489 takes atleast 4 months to get an approval from the NSW Southern Inland region, meanwhile if I give one more attempt on IELTS and supposing if I am threw with 7 in all, can I place an 189 Visa EOI ? What will be the consequence from the region ? Before I get approval and the scenario after I get approval ? In that case, will I have to use the same EOI or a new EOI ? If it is going to be a new EOI, what would be the case with existing EOI ?
> 
> ...


Check for 190 option, which will give u 5 points, if that's sufficient. You can modify your EOI details, no need for new EOI.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Check for 190 option, which will give u 5 points, if that's sufficient. You can modify your EOI details, no need for new EOI.


Thanks mate.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

wesmant said:


> that's why, go for IELTS, overall band 4.5 for each of them can save you 4k AUD per head


There are few other options that can be considered:
Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
•an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
•an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
•the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
•a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
•evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
•evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

mumbai said:


> There are few other options that can be considered:
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> •an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> •an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> ...


Can someone guide me if we opt for - evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

Do we need to submit certified copy of Degree or degree plus all marksheets. Would that do?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

got 7 band finally after in 4 try. Cheerz


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

mumbai said:


> Can someone guide me if we opt for - evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> 
> Do we need to submit certified copy of Degree or degree plus all marksheets. Would that do?


I Think by this he means that for dependent you can get letter from university(any country) that one has done degree or deploma in engilish.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> got 7 band finally after in 4 try. Cheerz


congrats. i hope u are satisfied with ur writing score, which gave u a lot trouble.


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

Got grant guys! Finally wait is over!!! So happy today. Thanks for all you help.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Folks,

I have invited for 190 and my invitation will be lapsing on Jul 2. Can anyone tell me that if I have gotten the invitation there will not be any issue in rules change if they change rules ?

Moreover should i apply as soon as possible or I can apply on Jul 2 as well ? I mean is there any difference who apply early and who apply near to the lapse date of invitation.

Please guide me i am waiting for some documents to apply.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

max2681987 said:


> Got grant guys! Finally wait is over!!! So happy today. Thanks for all you help.


Wow..Congratulations..


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have invited for 190 and my invitation will be lapsing on Jul 2. Can anyone tell me that if I have gotten the invitation there will not be any issue in rules change if they change rules ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Please, do not wait until the last possible time!
I finally lodged my visa application today, 3 days after my initial attempt.
There were 17 steps, and even I was pretty sure I had all the information, I hadn't it...

For example, We decided to reissue all our passports(family of 4)
My wife, however, was not in the city last week and she hasn't collected her new passport. So we had to wait until today. (Fortunately, yesterday(Sunday) was an election day here, and all passport offices were open, so she collected her passport on Sunday!)

Next, I continued filling the visa, with her passport number, and few steps later, there was a question about her IELTS... Yes, she passed IELTS last month, but she hasn't collected her TRF... So we had to wait (again!)...

And finally... I filled everything, and pushed "submit" button...

Oh no... "Insufficient funds"...
I had my credit card prepared months ago, but never checked it (my card was never activated)....
Happily, my bank reacted in 15 minutes...

So, Please, do not wait until the last date!


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi,
> Please, do not wait until the last possible time!
> I finally lodged my visa application today, 3 days after my initial attempt.
> There were 17 steps, and even I was pretty sure I had all the information, I hadn't it...
> ...


I second that !!!


----------



## max2681987 (Jan 5, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Wow..Congratulations..


Thanks satishkumar


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

max2681987 said:


> Got grant guys! Finally wait is over!!! So happy today. Thanks for all you help.


congrats mate. today i got invite to apply for visa. I have one doubt if you can please clarify. I had applied for accessment in jun 2012, changed my employer in nov 2012. then I applied for SS in Feb 2013 with updated employment records. 

Now with DIAC application, do I need to send employment record as I had sent to ACS or should I send the same which I had sent to NSW. Please help.

Thank you


----------



## mumbai (Apr 23, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I Think by this he means that for dependent you can get letter from university(any country) that one has done degree or deploma in engilish.


you can attach certified copy of degree/diploma along with letter from university stating that person had completed his course in english language.


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

I would suggest you to forget about ACS,NSW. You must show entire employment history to DIAC from your 1st job until your current job.In this case document you presented to ACS and NSW to show employment records will still be a subset of what you are presnting to DIAC.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mumbai said:


> congrats mate. today i got invite to apply for visa. I have one doubt if you can please clarify. I had applied for accessment in jun 2012, changed my employer in nov 2012. then I applied for SS in Feb 2013 with updated employment records.
> 
> Now with DIAC application, do I need to send employment record as I had sent to ACS or should I send the same which I had sent to NSW. Please help.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats for the invitation.
Would u like u share ur details like occupation, SS from which state, time taken for SS.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

mumbai said:


> you can attach certified copy of degree/diploma along with letter from university stating that person had completed his course in english language.


Not applicable to Indians. IELTS is mandatory to all.



> Functional English
> 
> For the purposes of a secondary Subclass 855 visa under the Meat Industry Labour Agreement, 'functional English' is classed as having an IELTS score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).
> 
> ...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> Not applicable to Indians. IELTS is mandatory to all.


For secondary applicant, IELTS is not required, certificate from college/university works, my friend did that and he got visa.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Alhumdulillah Got Grant today

Visa Sub Class 190
State Sponsorship NSW
Applied on 8 April 2013
Case officer assigned (Team 4 initials LW)22 April 2013
Visa Grant 29 May 2013


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> ...


That's fast, congratulations... very happy for you. Good luck for the next phase.... :clap2:


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank You


Nurse said:


> That's fast, congratulations... very happy for you. Good luck for the next phase.... :clap2:


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

With a score of 6.5 in all bands and age 39, position of Senior Director with a BPO exp can I apply for any other state in australia other than ACT?
Any suggestions on applying for a PR in any other state ??? please advice


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

AusPak said:


> Alhumdulillah Got Grant today
> 
> Visa Sub Class 190
> State Sponsorship NSW
> ...


Congrats and good wishes for a new inning.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Ani.pepe said:


> With a score of 6.5 in all bands and age 39, position of Senior Director with a BPO exp can I apply for any other state in australia other than ACT?
> Any suggestions on applying for a PR in any other state ??? please advice


You have to know first which ANZSCO skill you belong.
Then look at the SOL or State Sponsored Skill


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Goran said:


> You have to know first which ANZSCO skill you belong.
> Then look at the SOL or State Sponsored Skill


i have applied for Corporate manager (SOL), submitted my docs on 25 Mar 2013 awaiting my skills assessment, however with these IELTS scores It will be difficult to apply for ACT as they need a 7 each. Hence I am looking for another state which will allow me to apply, as even if I dont take my ielts scores into consideration, I still cross 60 points.

Could you please assist.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ani.pepe said:


> i have applied for Corporate manager (SOL), submitted my docs on 25 Mar 2013 awaiting my skills assessment, however with these IELTS scores It will be difficult to apply for ACT as they need a 7 each. Hence I am looking for another state which will allow me to apply, as even if I dont take my ielts scores into consideration, I still cross 60 points.
> 
> Could you please assist.


Can I know your six digit occupation code.
Seems it is not on SOL but present on CSOL (Corporate General Manager -111211, Corporate Services Manager -132111)

SOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf
CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

oops yes it is 132111


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Can I know your six digit occupation code.
> Seems it is not on SOL but present on CSOL (Corporate General Manager -111211, Corporate Services Manager -132111)
> 
> SOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf
> CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf



yes it is 132111


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ani.pepe said:


> yes it is 132111


It seems only ACT sponsors your occupation. Need to wait till 1st July and see if any other state also sponsors the said occupation. Mean while I would suggest you to try for 7 band in each so that if nothing comes by 1st July, ACT is the only option left for you.

Check your occupation and skill fits in with some other code also.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It seems only ACT sponsors your occupation. Need to wait till 1st July and see if any other state also sponsors the said occupation. Mean while I would suggest you to try for 7 band in each so that if nothing comes by 1st July, ACT is the only option left for you.
> 
> Check your occupation and skill fits in with some other code also.


Ok thats seems a good option and hoping for the best.. Thanks so much


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have one outstanding question can any one guide me on it ? I want to ask some one who is preparing the online application he/she might be able to answer correctly. Or Seniors can also answer this question.


Citizenship:
Is this applicant a citizen of the country of passport? Yes
Is this applicant a citizen of any other country? No
Other passports
Does this applicant have other current passports? No

Did i gave the correct answered ? I am confused now because i have lodged application with this question afraid it won't be an issue. I answered No because i assumed it is asking current passports of other nationalities. However i had passport of my same country but that passport has been expired no more being use further i did not travel on that as well.

Hope i answered NO correctly. Here they do not means by the expired passport of same nationality.

Your help is required what to do if gave the wrong answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

little.banter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one outstanding question can any one guide me on it ? I want to ask some one who is preparing the online application he/she might be able to answer correctly. Or Seniors can also answer this question.
> 
> ...


Don't worry... you have answered correctly... Current passport means a passport which has not expired.... and according to what you have said, you only have one current passport... Good luck.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

little.banter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one outstanding question can any one guide me on it ? I want to ask some one who is preparing the online application he/she might be able to answer correctly. Or Seniors can also answer this question.
> 
> ...


I'm Exactly in the same situation, I've an expired passport (Finished its lifetime of 10 years on 2012), and a current new passport .... AND hold No other passports of ANY country..

I would've answered the same .. Don't worry until we really have to ?!!?!


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'm Exactly in the same situation, I've an expired passport (Finished its lifetime of 10 years on 2012), and a current new passport .... AND hold No other passports of ANY country..
> 
> I would've answered the same .. Don't worry until we really have to ?!!?!


 by thanks a lot.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Don't worry... you have answered correctly... Current passport means a passport which has not expired.... and according to what you have said, you only have one current passport... Good luck.


Thanks alot.

One thing i ll probably write that this thread has always been helpful than others.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'm Exactly in the same situation, I've an expired passport (Finished its lifetime of 10 years on 2012), and a current new passport .... AND hold No other passports of ANY country..
> 
> I would've answered the same .. Don't worry until we really have to ?!!?!


Yes I supposed not to worry but i want application with correct info 

This made me worried when i rec different responses for the same question. So i was double confirming... I actually forgot what was there in ? Icon against this question some one in lodging process might hv seen n remember abt its explaination 

Hope u now understand my concerns thanks a lot for the replyy


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ani.pepe said:


> yes it is 132111


Hi Ani.

Ielts required for act canberra is 7 in speaking and overall 7.but its better to have 7 in each as this gets u another 10 points.I am also under same job code but unfortunately got negative assessment from vetassess.you are at which stage of process.

regards,Gaurav


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Any news about state sponsorship for 2013

I'm still not able to get the IELTS score, so I'll apply after 1/7/13


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

little.banter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have seen in the excel sheet that the person amcasperforu whose document reached on 4th Dec got ack. I hope its not mistakenly written there. If this is true then they have also started dec applications as well.


yeap and thats me.. sorry for the late reply. how things are going?


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

amcasperforu said:


> yeap and thats me.. sorry for the late reply. how things are going?


Dear can you inform me what is the IELTS requirement for system admin job code for NSW..

I have been assessed by ACS for computer network and system admin (263111)..but for 60 points I should score IELTS Band 7 in each module and last time I managed to get 7 in all expect writing in which I got 6.5...thinking for applying for NSW state sponsorship if it accepts 6.5 in each module for sys admin..


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have completed the IELTS with band 6 in all modules. Also have the ACS assessment for 262113-System administrator. 

Also have the points for now is:

Age-30, Emy-10, Edu -15 Total=55

In this case pls clarify my queries:

1. Can I apply for NSW sponsorship for now? some forum says that already the quota got finished,.
2. what are other states can i apply for 262113-System administrator. ?

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have completed the IELTS with band 6 in all modules. Also have the ACS assessment for 262113-System administrator.
> 
> ...


I hope these information will help you.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I hope these information will help you.


Dear Friend,

Thanks for your reply..


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

greenbangla said:


> I hope these information will help you.


Dear All,
Another one from me :
I have +ve ACS for 261313 Software engineer and got IELTS results out yesterday with R- 8, L-8,W-6,S-8 and not lost of options.For sure, i have screwed up my writing due to disturbance at Exam center and lost concentrations..No excuses!
What are the options available?
1) Can i file for for any State sponsorship like NSW or VIC e.t.c at this point of time?
2) Can i file for 189 now and reappear in next batch of IELTS with a hope that i can score better in IELTS?
It seems if i file now in 189 than i can save few dollars on revised fee with family.
Kindly advise.
Thanks,
Cheers,


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

SAPBINovice said:


> Dear All,
> Another one from me :
> I have +ve ACS for 261313 Software engineer and got IELTS results out yesterday with R- 8, L-8,W-6,S-8 and not lost of options.For sure, i have screwed up my writing due to disturbance at Exam center and lost concentrations..No excuses!
> What are the options available?
> ...


Most State Sponsorships are probably closed already for ICT .. you need to check.
Yes for SC 189 you can fill the EOI now if you got 60, and then update your IELTS score later on. Not sure about the fee saving though.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

SAPBINovice said:


> Dear All,
> Another one from me :
> I have +ve ACS for 261313 Software engineer and got IELTS results out yesterday with R- 8, L-8,W-6,S-8 and not lost of options.For sure, i have screwed up my writing due to disturbance at Exam center and lost concentrations..No excuses!
> What are the options available?
> ...


Vic requires IELTS 7 band in each. State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

NSW is closed now and will open on 1st July


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Ani.pepe said:


> Ok thats seems a good option and hoping for the best.. Thanks so much


Hello Mroks / Any senior ,

Please can you let me know if the job code 132111 opened for any other state other than ACT??? 
Thanks a ton


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

One of my friends submitted documents for PR on 24th June but he is yet to be assigned a Case Officer. Anyone else with similar situation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

i need advise ...my recent ielts results are overall 7, but lost in writing 6.0. recently my internal auditor occupation is open in ACT list. , requirement is overall 7 and speaking 7 ,, i do have this. can anyone please advise if i can proceed with ACt. as someone in the post commented that overall score - they would consider basis the lowest score on ielts report and not the overall score as per ielts report..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nectar_s said:


> i need advise ...my recent ielts results are overall 7, but lost in writing 6.0. recently my internal auditor occupation is open in ACT list. , requirement is overall 7 and speaking 7 ,, i do have this. can anyone please advise if i can proceed with ACt. as someone in the post commented that overall score - they would consider basis the lowest score on ielts report and not the overall score as per ielts report..


You are eligible with your IELTS score for ACT SS as your occupation is in open status. Apply fast before your occupation turns to limited / Closed status. For limited / Closed status occupations the IELTS requirement for offshore applicants is 7 band in each.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> You are eligible with your IELTS score for ACT SS as your occupation is in open status. Apply fast before your occupation turns to limited / Closed status. For limited / Closed status occupations the IELTS requirement for offshore applicants is 7 band in each.




thanks for your reply.. so you mean to say ACT will consider overall score which is stated in IELts test report


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nectar_s said:


> thanks for your reply.. so you mean to say ACT will consider overall score which is stated in IELts test report


ACT considers overall score stated in IELTS TRF. I have mentioned overall score of 8 on my ACT SS application. My IELTS score is L=8.5, R=8.5, W=7, S= 7 and Overall = 8.

EOI takes the language ability as the lowest score among the 4 modules. Seems this might have caused the confusion.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> ACT considers overall score stated in IELTS TRF. I have mentioned overall score of 8 on my ACT SS application. My IELTS score is L=8.5, R=8.5, W=7, S= 7 and Overall = 8.
> 
> EOI takes the language ability as the lowest score among the 4 modules. Seems this might have caused the confusion.


oh. yeah.. thanks for clarifying. suppose if i apply for EOI with SS and if i get sponsorship for ACt ,will i get a choice to accept or reject and can i reapply another EOI under 189 in case if i get 7 in all modules in oct/nov.. becos i have double mind to stay on in one state for 2 years.as audit and accounting opportunities are not much in ACt..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nectar_s said:


> oh. yeah.. thanks for clarifying. suppose if i apply for EOI with SS and if i get sponsorship for ACt ,will i get a choice to accept or reject and can i reapply another EOI under 189 in case if i get 7 in all modules in oct/nov.. becos i have double mind to stay on in one state for 2 years.as audit and accounting opportunities are not much in ACt..


Once nominated by ACT you have 3 months period to file for visa application. If the visa application is not filed with in the given period the ACT nomination expires.

Once nominated by ACT, DIAC immediately generates invitation.

Under your scenario it is advisable to postpone the invitation by not filing EOI.

1. Don not file for EOI
2. Apply for ACT SS and in mean time get the required score in IELTS

Outcome 1. 
Once you get the required score in IELTS, file for EOI and wait for 189 invitation.

Outcome 2.
You receive the ACT state sponsorship.
You are unable to get the required IELTS score and the ACT sponsorship expiry is coming closer. Apply for EOI (190) and inform ACT about it. Get 190 invitation.


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

i got IELTS of Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
8.5 9.0 6.5 8.0 8.0

what can i do - please tell. can i apply direct 189 ? or i have to go for 190 ?

which state sponsor is good and open for now. i m software eng with 7 years exp.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

betsy.2012 said:


> i got IELTS of Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall 8.5 9.0 6.5 8.0 8.0 what can i do - please tell. can i apply direct 189 ? or i have to go for 190 ? which state sponsor is good and open for now. i m software eng with 7 years exp.


You shd apply for re marking, and earn 10 pts with min 7 IELTS


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

betsy.2012 said:


> i got IELTS of Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 8.5 9.0 6.5 8.0 8.0
> 
> what can i do - please tell. can i apply direct 189 ? or i have to go for 190 ?
> ...


applying 189 or 190 DOES NOT depend on IELTS. IF u have 60 points , u can apply 189. if u have 55 points , u can apply 190.


----------



## praveenpyla (Feb 14, 2014)

*Need help*



bubbe2005 said:


> Orana is only available for 489 for Systems administrator, I emailed Orana my resume, ACS letter and copy of my degree and they invited me to appy for 489 visa. but according to my brother, orana is no ones land, there's nothing there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guys...
Need some information, I got ACS letter for 190 subclass and I couldnt score 7 band in IELTS , due to which I have total 50 points( Excluding State sponsorship).
Im planning for 489 subclass...can you tell me, do i need to re apply ACS for 489 ?


----------



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

All,


I have applied for 190 subclass system admin skill assessment, waiting for getting the result of stage 1.
My concern is if i get a positive result by this month, how much time I have to apply for the next level , in case IELTS need to appear.

without IELTS i have 55 points, so 6 would be enough for me to appy?

and which state are required minimum 6 and have system admin skills openings, so that i can get 5 more points from state nomination which will give me total 60.

please suggest !!


----------



## honeyarya (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to aply for state sponsership, but right now my occupation code is not in list. do anyone have idea when are new list coming .....when would my occupation will be in the demand list...... do i need to score 7 each in ielts for all states nominations.


----------



## sunnyul (Apr 20, 2014)

I received 189 VISA yesterday, just within 11 months after visa lodge


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear Seniors, 
Please help me if i can apply for NSW state sponsorship with the following IELTS Score. Overall Band is 6.5.

Listening 7.0
Reading 5.0
Writing 6.5
Speaking 6.5


Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

kamal.bernard said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Please help me if i can apply for NSW state sponsorship with the following IELTS Score. Overall Band is 6.5.
> 
> Listening 7.0
> ...


No you cant mate. Min 6 in all band required. Overall doesn't count. Eligibility for 190 and 189 is that you have 6 all bands.


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

What is the requirement for ICT Project manager .


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, I have my IELTS and ACS skill assessment done and applying for SA sponsorship with just 60 points. Can any of you help with these questions?

1. Need to know when I would need to show my financial capacity evidence? During EOI or SA nomination request or during visa application?

2. I understand the finance is a combination of cash and assets. Planning to show bank balance, property valuations. Would this do? 

3. Need to know the break-down of cash+assets?

4. I'm from India. What is the easiest method to pay the visa fees? 

5. Currently, my occupation shows Medium available in the SA occupation list. Need to know at which process, they look for occupation availability? When I apply for visa, it should still be available, right? Or is it till the time I get an invitation to apply? 

Your response is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

